# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Λίστα άλλων ADSL2+ router που παίζουν με On Telecoms

## adynaton

Μήπως γίνεται να φτιάξουμε μια λίστα με ADSL2+ router που χρησιμοποίησαν ήδη ενεργοποιημένοι χρήστες της ΟΝ και παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα?

Για να μπορούν να ξέρουν οι επόμενοι που θέλουν να βάλουν το κλειδωμένο Pirelli στο πατάρι (και ας μην έχουν IPTV), τι μπορούν να αγοράσουν.....



Edit: [ Επείδη κάποιοι δεν θέλαν να διαβάσουν τις 30 σελίδες

Δουλέυει σίγουρα (*για την ώρα*)   Linksys WAG2000  pstn  (onrec on cinema)
Zyxel 66x   (χωρίς onrec on cinema)
Usr9108    (χωρίς onrec on cinema)

Για πληροφορίες ρίξτε μια ματιά στο νήμα ]

----------


## manuel

> Μήπως γίνεται να φτιάξουμε μια λίστα με ADSL2+ router που χρησιμοποίησαν ήδη ενεργοποιημένοι χρήστες της ΟΝ και παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα?
> 
> Για να μπορούν να ξέρουν οι επόμενοι που θέλουν να βάλουν το κλειδωμένο Pirelli στο πατάρι (και ας μην έχουν IPTV), τι μπορούν να αγοράσουν.....


Τους ενεργοποιημένους που τους είδες....  :Laughing: 

2-3 είναι και αυτοί ημιλειτουργόυν.....

Οτι να ναι τελικά και η ΟΝ.2 μήνες για να κάνουν ενεργοποιήσεις  :No no:

----------


## Nemessis

> Μήπως γίνεται να φτιάξουμε μια λίστα με ADSL2+ router που χρησιμοποίησαν ήδη ενεργοποιημένοι χρήστες της ΟΝ και παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα?
> 
> Για να μπορούν να ξέρουν οι επόμενοι που θέλουν να βάλουν το κλειδωμένο Pirelli στο πατάρι (και ας μην έχουν IPTV), τι μπορούν να αγοράσουν.....


Πάντως φαντάζομαι πώς δουλεύουν σε Annex A. Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να το επιβαιβεώση?

----------


## dream_GR

Απο δευτέρα θα δοκιμάσω το LINKSYS WAG200G-EU WIRELESS-G ADSL HOME GATEWAY (ADSL OVER PSTN)

Νομίζω είναι ΟΚ

----------


## hemlock

> Μήπως γίνεται να φτιάξουμε μια λίστα με ADSL2+ router που χρησιμοποίησαν ήδη ενεργοποιημένοι χρήστες της ΟΝ και παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα?
> 
> Για να μπορούν να ξέρουν οι επόμενοι που θέλουν να βάλουν το κλειδωμένο Pirelli στο πατάρι (και ας μην έχουν IPTV), τι μπορούν να αγοράσουν.....


Χωρις το IPTV δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμενη υπηρεσια και δεν δουλευει απροβληματιστα :Wink:

----------


## rainbow7

επι της ουσιας.Ο freeman ειχε δοκιμασει επιτυχως με speedtouch 585 θυμαμαι καλα...
αλλος για το επομενο

----------


## Jazzer

Ο φίλος dream_GR βρήκε τη λύση με το LINKSYS WAG200G-EU WIRELESS-G ADSL HOME GATEWAY  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Απο δευτέρα θα δοκιμάσω το LINKSYS WAG200G-EU WIRELESS-G ADSL HOME GATEWAY (ADSL OVER PSTN)
> 
> Νομίζω είναι ΟΚ







> Ο φίλος dream_GR βρήκε τη λύση με το LINKSYS WAG200G-EU WIRELESS-G ADSL HOME GATEWAY



Νομίζω λέει, πού είδες πως βρήκε τη λύση??

----------


## dream_GR

όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε ο φίλος Jazzer το:

LINKSYS WAG200G-EU WIRELESS-G ADSL HOME GATEWAY 

πάιζει μια χαρά!

----------


## dream_GR

> Νομίζω λέει, πού είδες πως βρήκε τη λύση??


δεν είσαι καλά μελετημένος Νικαετέ!!! :-) :Wink:

----------


## Jazzer

Τρεχάτε ποδαράκια μου για LINKSYS WAG200G-EU WIRELESS-G ADSL HOME GATEWAY , θα γίνει χαμός ! :ROFL:

----------


## Νικαετός

> δεν είσαι καλά μελετημένος Νικαετέ!!! :-)


LOL, επ, το δικό σου ποστ είναι μετά από το δικό μου  :Razz: 

Πέρα από αυτό, ένα screenshot, θα ήταν πολύ πιο πειστικό  :Wink: 

Edit: [ Ουπς , σόρυ τώρα είδα το άλλο νήμα. Ευτυχώς έχω linksys    :One thumb up:   ]

----------


## dream_GR

> Edit: [ Ουπς , σόρυ τώρα είδα το άλλο νήμα. Ευτυχώς έχω linksys   ]


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sinani1

Μιά ερώτηση παρακαλώ:

Αυτός ο router δουλεύει και την IPTV?

Αν τα πράγματα είναι έτσι, τότε:

1. Παίρνω απο την ΟΝ δύτερη τηλεφωνική γραμμή. Συνδέεται στο Voice1 τού γνωστού Pirelli (άκου τώρα!!).  Θά μπορούσα νά χρησιμοπιήσω το Pirelli απλά σαν Switch και νά πάρω απο κεί το δύετερο voice ή χρειάζομαι ΑΤΑ?

Ευχαριστώ

Sinani1

----------


## themaxx

Χαίρετε μήπως κάποιος έχει δοκιμάσει τον USR9108a με την on telecoms και εννοείται ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει το voip ούτε ip tv απλά αν δουλεύει σωστά σαν ταχύτητα και nat ευχαριστω.

----------


## Avvocato

καλα ολα αυτα αλλα, απο τη στιγμη που ειναι προσωρινα ενεργοποιημενος και οχι οριστικα, οπως και κανενας αλλος μεχρι στιγμης και δεν εχει κωδικους για να συνδεθει, πως το πετυχαινεις φιλε dream_GR ???

Για ριξε μια μικρη ενημερωση ρε φιλε, μηπως κι εχω κανει λαθος εγω, για να ξερουμε και οι υπολοιποι τι να κανουμε, οταν μας ερθει η γραμμη, γιατι εγω ειμαι στα προθυρα να την κοψω-ακυρωσω αν δεν παιξει.

Εσαι λοιπον 100% ενεργοποιημενος ή ακομη σε εχουν σε κατασταση τεστ πριν την οριστικη ενεργοποιηση?
Το linksys πως συνδεεται?
Εχεις παρει username & password?
Η γραμμη στα ποσα συνχρωνιζει?
Περνει ip εξωτερικη ή την 10αρα της ΟΝ?

----------


## Nemessis

> καλα ολα αυτα αλλα, απο τη στιγμη που ειναι προσωρινα ενεργοποιημενος και οχι οριστικα, οπως και κανενας αλλος μεχρι στιγμης και δεν εχει κωδικους για να συνδεθει, πως το πετυχαινεις φιλε dream_GR ???
> 
> Για ριξε μια μικρη ενημερωση ρε φιλε, μηπως κι εχω κανει λαθος εγω, για να ξερουμε και οι υπολοιποι τι να κανουμε, οταν μας ερθει η γραμμη, γιατι εγω ειμαι στα προθυρα να την κοψω-ακυρωσω αν δεν παιξει.
> 
> Εσαι λοιπον 100% ενεργοποιημενος ή ακομη σε εχουν σε κατασταση τεστ πριν την οριστικη ενεργοποιηση?
> Το linksys πως συνδεεται?
> Εχεις παρει username & password?
> Η γραμμη στα ποσα συνχρωνιζει?
> Περνει ip εξωτερικη ή την 10αρα της ΟΝ?


Καί ώς επιπλέων ερώτηση...Annex A είναι?

----------


## dream_GR

> καλα ολα αυτα αλλα, απο τη στιγμη που ειναι προσωρινα ενεργοποιημενος και οχι οριστικα, οπως και κανενας αλλος μεχρι στιγμης και δεν εχει κωδικους για να συνδεθει, πως το πετυχαινεις φιλε dream_GR ???
> 
> Για ριξε μια μικρη ενημερωση ρε φιλε, μηπως κι εχω κανει λαθος εγω, για να ξερουμε και οι υπολοιποι τι να κανουμε, οταν μας ερθει η γραμμη, γιατι εγω ειμαι στα προθυρα να την κοψω-ακυρωσω αν δεν παιξει.
> 
> Εσαι λοιπον 100% ενεργοποιημενος ή ακομη σε εχουν σε κατασταση τεστ πριν την οριστικη ενεργοποιηση?
> Το linksys πως συνδεεται?
> Εχεις παρει username & password?
> Η γραμμη στα ποσα συνχρωνιζει?
> Περνει ip εξωτερικη ή την 10αρα της ΟΝ?


Ενεργοποιημένος 100% απο την περασμένη Παρασκευή είμαι. Usernam/Password δεν δίνουν, εχω υποψία ότι αφού η γραμμή που μας δίνουν είναι "μοναδική" μόλις συνδεθείς με PPoE με το δίκτυο τους σε αναγνωρίζει και σε βάζει στο σύστημα ΟΝ.

στις ρυθμίσεις του Linksys εχω βάλει PPoE, LLC VPI=8, VCI=35, Modulation ADSL2+, username=ON, Password=ON Και πάιζει μια χαρά.

Με έχουν (απο τεχνικό λάθος του ΟΤΕ) βάλει σε γραμμή με κάποια (2 για την ακρίβεια) βραχυκυκλώματα οπότε "χρονίζω" στα 6mbps, αλλά κατεβάζω απο παντου με 560-680kB/sec

IP κανονική έχω, αμα δείς τα screenshots που εχω ανεβάσει σε άλλα 2 threads θα δείς ακριβώς όλες μου τις ρυθμίσεις

----------


## dream_GR

> Καί ώς επιπλέων ερώτηση...Annex A είναι?


Ναι η γραμμή της ΟΝ είναι PSTN ANNEX-A

----------


## sportis

Να σε ρωτησω κατι φιλε dream. Εισαι πλεων επισημα ενεργοποιημενος απο την on δηλαδη το παγιο ξεκινησε κανονικα? και για τα προβληματα που εχεις τι σου εχουν πει?
Σε ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Nemessis

> Ναι η γραμμή της ΟΝ είναι PSTN ANNEX-A


Σε ευχαριστώ! :One thumb up:

----------


## Νικαετός

Dream_gr, την "πάτησες" φίλε μου. Μιας και είσαι ο πρώτος (και ο μόνος) ταυτόχρονα ενεργοποιημένος (ως ένα βαθμό μιας και e-mail δεν έχεις πάρει ακόμα) έχουμε πέσει όλοι επάνω σου.

Δύο ερωτήσεις και από εμένα (αν έχει απαντηθεί κάποια από τις 2 σόρυ) απλά δώσε μου το λινκ. 

1.. Δοκίμασες με το linksys να κάνεις port forward σε άλλο pc? Aν ναι είναι οκ? Εννοώ το πρόβλημα είναι μόνο στο pirelli ή γενικά στην ΟΝ? 

Η δεύτερη είναι γενική. Αν δεν υπάρχει username και password αυτό σημαίνει πως κάθε υπολογιστής στο δίκτυο θα μπορεί να διαβάζει τα mail μου ?? (Όποιος γνωρίζει απαντά)

----------


## adynaton

Φαντάζομαι στον POP3 server τους θα ανοίξουν account (μάλλον με τα στοιχεία που έχεις στο Web Account). Αυτό είναι το πιο λογικό αν και με την ON έχει χαθεί η λογική. :Wink:

----------


## dream_GR

> Dream_gr, την "πάτησες" φίλε μου. Μιας και είσαι ο πρώτος (και ο μόνος) ταυτόχρονα ενεργοποιημένος (ως ένα βαθμό μιας και e-mail δεν έχεις πάρει ακόμα) έχουμε πέσει όλοι επάνω σου.
> 
> Δύο ερωτήσεις και από εμένα (αν έχει απαντηθεί κάποια από τις 2 σόρυ) απλά δώσε μου το λινκ. 
> 
> 1.. Δοκίμασες με το linksys να κάνεις port forward σε άλλο pc? Aν ναι είναι οκ? Εννοώ το πρόβλημα είναι μόνο στο pirelli ή γενικά στην ΟΝ? 
> 
> Η δεύτερη είναι γενική. Αν δεν υπάρχει username και password αυτό σημαίνει πως κάθε υπολογιστής στο δίκτυο θα μπορεί να διαβάζει τα mail μου ?? (Όποιος γνωρίζει απαντά)


Φίλε Νίκο (εξ'ού και το ΝιcκEagle?) δεν την πάτησα, χαρά μου να ψάχνουμε καινούργια πράγματα, χαρά μου να μοιράζομαι με φίλους οτι εχω, και ακόμα μεγαλύτερη χαρά να αισθάνομαι οτι ξεφύγαμε απο το κυριολεκτικό δούλεμα της ΟΝ.

To forwarding δουλέυει μια χαρά, δεν σας το είχα γράψει εχθές, πάνω στην φούρια και στον ενθουσιασμό το ξέχασα.

Εχω δηλώσει στο Applications & Gaming->Port Range Forwarding->*Port Range ->PcAnywhere port 5631 to 5632 να προωθεί στο 192.168.1.100 που είναι η IP του υπολογιστή.* Απο άλλο υπολογιστή με άλλη ADSL γραμμή εκανα κανονικά remote σύνδεση χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα

Username & password απλά θές για να ενεργοποιήσεις την σύνδεση με το gateway της ΟΝ. Απο εκεί και ύστερα για όλες τις υπήρεσίες My-OΝ, WebMail, POP3 mail, etc etc φαντάζομαι ισχύει η χρήση κωδικών που λένε μέσα στο "συμβόλαιο" τους. Αρα no fear mate!

Πάμε καλά παίδες, σε καλό δρόμο παρά τα μύρια ψεγάδια και πολλά προβλήματα που έχουμε όλοι μας! Ομως κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη  :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## john341

Dream φιλικα παντα με λες ετσι ευκολα τις πορτες που εχεις ανοιχτες αφου πριν στα screenshots εχεις δωσει και την ip σου.
Φιλικα παντα και χωρις να υπονοω τιποτα απολυτος για τους υπολοιπους του forum

----------


## dream_GR

> Dream φιλικα παντα με λες ετσι ευκολα τις πορτες που εχεις ανοιχτες αφου πριν στα screenshots εχεις δωσει και την ip σου.
> Φιλικα παντα και χωρις να υπονοω τιποτα απολυτος για τους υπολοιπους του forum


σωστός δεν εχεις άδικο καθόλου... πάω να βάλω κάνα "σύρτη"... και αλυσιδάκι στην πόρτα!!! :Cool:

----------


## john341

χεχεχε....μας εχουν τρελανει πια με αυτες τις πορτες.....
Μακαρι παντως να μην ειναι τιποτα προσωρινο και σκεφτουν μετα καποιο καινουργιο κολπο για την ''ασφαλεια'' μας.

----------


## oekab1992

Φιλαράκια, το LINKSYS WAG54GS-EU WIRELESS-G ADSL GATEWAY (ADSL OVER PSTN) που ειναι παρόμοιο με το 200, παίζει?

----------


## Bebouar

Δηλαδή 75 ευρώπουλα και είμαστε κομπλέ ε? Εν κακό... Ελπίζω μόνο να μας αφήσουν να κάνουμε δουλειά μας έτσι και να μη φάμε καμιά πόρτα που ανοίξουμε στο κεφάλι...

----------


## Avvocato

να ρωτησω και κατι επιπλεον....... γιατι ειδικα το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ της linksys παιζει και οχι οποιοδηποτε ρουτερ με αδσλ2 και αδσλ2+ προτοκολα ?????


Οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα εχω ενα fritz (αυτο που δινει η HOL για τις 4αρες) που καθεται καθως κι ενα 3com που επισης ειναι αδσλ2 κ αδσλ2+. Επισης μπορω παντα να δουλεψω και με το USR 9108 που χρισιμοποιο και τωρα.

εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα τι παιζει ?

----------


## blend

Δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα τι θα δουλέψει.. Ετυχε το πρώτο να είναι Linksys.

Οταν ενεργοποιηθούν και άλλοι, θα δούμε. Και δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να μην παίξει το 9108 (που έχω κι εγώ).

----------


## dream_GR

θεωρητικά όλα παίζουν, πρακτικά διάλεξα να αγοράσω αυτό, μίας και 75 ευρώ για wireless/router/modem δεν είναι τραγικά, και έχω σαν βασικό ρουτερ το πολύ καλό WTG354 που πάει πολύ καλά 8 μήνες τώρα και τα μενού του και οι ρυθμίσεις μου είναι αρκετά κατανοητές. Δεν κάνουμε διαφήμιση για το Linksys και φυσικά καλό θα είναι όσα άλλα μοντέλα δοκιμασθούν να τα αναφέρουμε στο thread αυτό.

----------


## akrato

> θεωρητικά όλα παίζουν, πρακτικά διάλεξα να αγοράσω αυτό, μίας και 75 ευρώ για wireless/router/modem δεν είναι τραγικά, και έχω σαν βασικό ρουτερ το πολύ καλό WTG354 που πάει πολύ καλά 8 μήνες τώρα και τα μενού του και οι ρυθμίσεις μου είναι αρκετά κατανοητές. Δεν κάνουμε διαφήμιση για το Linksys και φυσικά καλό θα είναι όσα άλλα μοντέλα δοκιμασθούν να τα αναφέρουμε στο thread αυτό.


Είναι και wireless το Linkys???

----------


## nnn

> Είναι και wireless το Linkys???


Ναι και με καλή κάλυψη.

----------


## whatfor

Στη θεωρία πρέπει να παίζει κάθε πρόσφατο Annex A adsl2+ router. 
Εχω χρησιμοποιώ ήδη το Linksys από τη προηγούμενη Τετάρτη που ενεργοποιήθηκα, χωρίς να έχω παρατηρήσει το παραμικρό κόλλημα.
(Οι πόρτες ανοίγουν κανονικά - ip tv δεν δουλεύει) 
Δοκίμασα και το παλαιότερο USR9107 με επιτυχία με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι δε συγχρωνίζει σωστα στο Upload. 
To τελευταίο νομίζω οτι οφείλεται σε αδυναμία του router να κάνει συμπίεση στο εξερχόμενο σήμα κάτι που υποστηρίζει το δίκτυο της ΟΝ. (αν και δεν είμαι ο πιο ειδικός, μπορεί να έχει σχέση και με κάποια ρύθμιση που δε ξέρω να κάνω...)

Άν θυμάμαι καλά κάποιος απο εδω μέσα ανέφερε οτι τεχνικός της ΟΝ, επισημα, τον διαβεβαίωσε οτι  μπορεί να χρησημοποιήσει και άλλο router χωρίς όμως να εγγυούνται την απόλυτα σωστη συμπεριφορά του.... Αυτή είναι, βέβαια, μία τυπική απάντηση που ούτως ή άλλως θα έπρεπε να δώσει ο τεχνικός.
Το βασικό είναι οτι πια και εκέινοι δεν το κρύβουν....

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια δηλαδη δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα με αυτο το ρουτερ?εννοω τουλαχιστον οσο αφορα το internet..<<λειτουργιες portforward...κτλ>>θα λειτουργουν?
μπορει να κανει κατι η ον για να τα κοψει?

----------


## apostolisp

παίδες καλησπέρα και απο μένα. επειδή ασχολούμαι με online gaming (america's army) θα ήθελα να μου πείτε όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθώ (ένας θεος ξέρει πότε) θα πρέπει να πάρω άλλο ρούτερ για να μπορέσω να παίξω το παιχνίδι? και αν ναι ποιο συστήνετε? το παιχνίδι για να παίξει χρειάζεται την πόρτα 1716.
ευχαριστώ και περιμένω απαντησεις, επειδή είμαι λίγο ασχετος με τα ρούτερ και τα portforwarding.
 :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## D.K.

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ανοίξαμε αυτό το thread. Ρε παιδιά είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει 1 router που να μην παίξει με ΟΝ ? Γιατί όχι? Ίδια πρωτόκολλα χρησημοποιούν όλοι. Το βρίσκω πολύ ανούσιο αυτό το thread. 

Το μόνο θέμα που θα έπρεπε να συζητιέται σχετικά με τους routers είναι αν ειναι Annex A or Β. 

Για το δικό μου router που είναι Annex B ευτυχώς ο sdikr έδωσε τη λύση εδώ.

----------


## lallasgr

Καλησπέρα και από μένα..Περιμένω και γω από την Τρίτη να συνδεθώ...Ας ελπίσουμε μέχρι αύριο να είμαι ΟΝ!!Έχω ένα Zyxel Prestige 660H-61 και μόλις ενεργοποιηθώ θα το τεστάρω αμέσως να δω αν θα δουλέψει.Πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχω κανένα πρόβλημα αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.Θα ενημερώσω πάντως αμέσως ώστε να γνωρίζετε τι παίζει και με αυτό το router. Καλό είναι το παιδί που άνοιξε αυτό το threat να ενημερώνει το πρώτο ποστ όσο πιο οργανωμένα μπορεί ώστε να είναι όλα μαζεμένα εκεί και να μπορεί να δει κάποιος ποια router δουλεύουν χωρίς προβλήματα κλπ. Το USR9107 π.χ. όπως μας είπε ο φίλος παραπάνω δουλεύει μεν αλλά έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο συγχρονισμό του upload. Αυτά όλα αν μαζευτούν στο πρώτο ποστ θα είναι πολύ καλό...  :Smile:

----------


## Nemessis

Φαντάζομαι κανενας με Fritzbox 7170 / 7140 δεν υπάρχει  :Thinking:  ?

----------


## adynaton

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα..Περιμένω και γω από την Τρίτη να συνδεθώ...Ας ελπίσουμε μέχρι αύριο να είμαι ΟΝ!!Έχω ένα Zyxel Prestige 660H-61 και μόλις ενεργοποιηθώ θα το τεστάρω αμέσως να δω αν θα δουλέψει.Πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχω κανένα πρόβλημα αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.Θα ενημερώσω πάντως αμέσως ώστε να γνωρίζετε τι παίζει και με αυτό το router. Καλό είναι το παιδί που άνοιξε αυτό το threat να ενημερώνει το πρώτο ποστ όσο πιο οργανωμένα μπορεί ώστε να είναι όλα μαζεμένα εκεί και να μπορεί να δει κάποιος ποια router δουλεύουν χωρίς προβλήματα κλπ. Το USR9107 π.χ. όπως μας είπε ο φίλος παραπάνω δουλεύει μεν αλλά έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο συγχρονισμό του upload. Αυτά όλα αν μαζευτούν στο πρώτο ποστ θα είναι πολύ καλό...


Σκόπευα να το κάνω αλλά στο πρώτο μου post δεν μου βγάζει κουμπάκι "Επεξεργασία". :Thinking:

----------


## Jazzer

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι οκ άντε και αγοράζουμε με δικά μας λεφτά router για να παίξει, αφού το δικό τους είναι κλειδωμένο. Με αυτό τον τρόπο καταργούμε τη μια από τις τρεις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες, την τηλεόραση δηλαδή.
Αποτέλεσμα ? Πληρώνουμε και λαμβάνουμε μισές υπηρεσίες...  :Thumb down:

----------


## whatfor

> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι οκ άντε και αγοράζουμε με δικά μας λεφτά router για να παίξει, αφού το δικό τους είναι κλειδωμένο. Με αυτό τον τρόπο καταργούμε τη μια από τις τρεις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες, την τηλεόραση δηλαδή.
> Αποτέλεσμα ? Πληρώνουμε και λαμβάνουμε μισές υπηρεσίες...


Νομίζω οτι σε λίγο καιρό και μόλις ενεργοποιηθουν ακόμα περισσότεροι, κάποιος θα βρεί το τρόπο να συνδεθεί με επιτυχία και το tv box... είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων και τίποτα άλλο.
Προς το παρόν ο συνδιασμός ενός ρουτερ της αγοράς για καλό download και το pirelli για iptv είναι η μόνη λύση για κάποιον που θέλει να τα συνδιάσει και τα δύο... :One thumb up:

----------


## fable

Παιδιά, εγώ κατέλιξα στον 857 της cisco. Το αν είναι Annex A ή Β στα cisco routers μπορεις να το ρυθμίσεις μέσω τους ΙΟS. Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι αυτό που γράφει στη σελίδα της cisco για το συγκεκριμένο router (http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/...08045d276.html)
" DSL Forum TR-067 The chipset does not provide interoperability with carrierless amplitude modulation/phase modulation (CAP)-based ADSL lines."

Ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει αυτό και εάν θα υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα να παίξει με το δίκτυο της ΟΝ;

Ευχαριστώ

Υ.Γ. Έχω μπερδευτεί σε αυτό το θέμα: Τελικά πόσο είναι το upload της γραμμής που δίνει η ON;

----------


## No-Name

Επίσημα 512 πρακτικά 1024 :Whistle:

----------


## amora

Ερώτηση από κάποιον όχι και τόσο σχετικό (δηλ. εμένα...):

Το παρακάτω setup έχει τύχη;

Τηλεφωνική γραμμή ΟΝ ---> ADSL2+ modem (μόνο modem!!!) ---> Wireless router (μόνο router!!!, π.χ. Netgear WGR614 που ήδη έχω) μέσω Ethernet---> Pirelli μέσω Ethernet---> TV Box.

Το (τα) PC συνδέονται στο router (Netgear). 

Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να ρυθμιστεί το Pirelli μόνο ως router και όχι modem; Και αν ναι, να υποθέσω ότι η ρύθμιση αυτή δεν είναι εφικτή μέσω της περιορισμένης πρόσβασης στο Pirelli;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## azanka

ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι αλλά μην με βρίσετε... αυτό το pirelli δεν πωλείται στο εμπόριο; (βουλκανιζατέρ κλπ...) αν κάποιος το αγοράσει και το συνδέσει δεν θα έχει TV και ταυτόχρονα θα μπορεί να ανοιγοκλείνει πορτο-παράθυρα;
λέω εγώ τώρα...

----------


## lallasgr

> Επίσημα 512 πρακτικά 1024


Το πρακτικά 1024 το στηρίζεις κάπου?Μπορείς αν σου είναι εύκολο να δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες?Ευχαριστώ!!Εγώ πάντως για 512 ξέρω όπως αναφέρεις για επίσημα...

----------


## No-Name

Ναι το ρούτυερ μου συγχρονίζει στα 1024 up αλλά πές ότι εγώ δεν είμαι πλήρως ενεργός ...ρώτα τον dream_gr αν θές να σου πέι.....

----------


## lallasgr

Μάλιστα...Άντε τυχερούλη... :Razz: 
Θα δούμε...Τώρα με πήραν τηλ και μου είπαν ότι θα έρθουν οι τεχνικοί αύριο...Ελπίζω να μην με στήσουν!!!

----------


## dream_GR

1024 upload Που πάει και στα 150kbps ανετα, επιτέλους έφτιαξα τα D/L ratio Μου!!!!

----------


## No-Name

dream_gr σε τι τιμές είναι το κατέβασμα σου?

----------


## dream_GR

> dream_gr σε τι τιμές είναι το κατέβασμα σου?


560-680 ανάλογα σε ποιά ταχύτητα έχει κλειδώσει το μόντεμ.

Λόγω 2 βραχυκυκλωμάτων εχω χαμηλά 
Downstream Margin:3 dbUpstream Margin:5 db

οπότε άλλες φορές κλειδώνω στα 5800 και άλλες στα 7120 οπότε κάνει το download μου κάνει fluctuate 

Αυτό που είναι σταθερότατο είναι το Upload Που είναι στα 145-155 (καλό εεε??) :One thumb up:

----------


## HateBreeder

Για να καταλάβω καλά...βάζεις άλλο router και είσαι μια χαρά με το port forwarding;
Με torrents εισαι μια χαρα dream GR;

----------


## dream_GR

> Για να καταλάβω καλά...βάζεις άλλο router και είσαι μια χαρά με το port forwarding;
> Με torrents εισαι μια χαρα dream GR;


Ναι αλλά όχι με το Pirelli..... φτου κακά!!!! :Evil:   :Evil:  

Πάλι είπα την κακή μου λέξη για σήμερα!!!!! :Clap:   :Clap:  

με το LINKSYS ολα άψογα καθώς όπως έχω ξαναγράψει εδώ το LINKSYS εχει UPnP και έτσι το μTorrent που το υποστηρίζει ανοίγει αυτόματα όλες τις πόρτες στο ρούτερ χωρίς να χρειάζεται να είμαστε πυρηνικοί επιστήμονες όυτε να φιλήσουμε κατουρημένες ποδιές τψν τεχνικών της ΟΝ.

----------


## nhitiris

Είναι εύκολο κάποιος να κάνει post όλες τις ρυθμίσεις αναλυτικά.
Έχω ένα USR 9108 και δεν μπορώ να το κάνω με τίποτα να δουλέψει.

----------


## HateBreeder

> με το LINKSYS ολα άψογα καθώς όπως έχω ξαναγράψει εδώ το LINKSYS εχει UPnP και έτσι το μTorrent που το υποστηρίζει ανοίγει αυτόματα όλες τις πόρτες στο ρούτερ χωρίς να χρειάζεται να είμαστε πυρηνικοί επιστήμονες όυτε να φιλήσουμε κατουρημένες ποδιές τψν τεχνικών της ΟΝ.


Αφού είσαι οκ με τις πόρτες γιατί δεν ανοίγεις μια για το μtorrent;

Ταχύτητες που έχεις πιάσει;

Και εγώ usr 9108 εχω και είχα αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι να μην βάλω on αλλά με αυτά που μαθαίνω τώρα αρχίζω να αναθεωρώ!

----------


## vfragos

> 1024 upload Που πάει και στα 150kbps ανετα, επιτέλους έφτιαξα τα D/L ratio Μου!!!!


Να και κάτι καλό, άν παραμείνει έτσι. :One thumb up:   Φαντάζομαι θα ισχύει και για τους υπόλοιπους ενεργοποιημένους έτσι δεν είναι ;

----------


## dimitris_74

> 1024 upload Που πάει και στα 150kbps ανετα, επιτέλους έφτιαξα τα D/L ratio Μου!!!!


αυτο μην το πολυφωνάζεις  :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## dream-maniac

το θεμα παιδια ειναι το ρουτερ το δικο μας κανει δουλεια..οπως φενεται.
ομως δεν μπρουμε να ξερουμε αν θα κανουν κατι και δεν θα μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιηησουμε,και μεινουμε με το pirelli!γενικα η ον εχει πολυ ρισκο..
παντως τωρα που βγηκε και η forthnet με 10αρα..δεν ειναι δυσκολο να επιλεξεις!!χεχε

----------


## lallasgr

Λοιπόν...Και εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα τελικά εχτές...Από ίντερνετ όλα τέλεια...Στην τηλ γραμμή έχω βέβαια κάποια προβλήματα αλλά από Δευτέρα Τρίτη πιστεύω θα λυθούν και αυτά.Έχω βάλει επάνω το Zyxel 660Η-61 και δουλεύει τέλεια.Συγχρόνισε στα 13ΜΒ/1ΜΒ και κατεβάζω με 1120 όταν μπορεί να δώσει ο server.To upload φτάνει τα 105κβ/σ και όλα είναι τέλεια...Στο Zyxel έχω ανοίξει ότι πόρτες θέλω εγώ και δουλεύουν και τα torrent και τα P2P και το remote desktop... :Smile: 
Οπότε σημειώστε και τα Zyxel ως router που δουλεύουν χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα... :Smile:

----------


## sportis

Σε πια περιοχη εισαι φιλε?

----------


## lallasgr

Έχω πολύ ευχάριστα νέα να σας πω!!!Μόλις έβαλα τον αποκωδικοποιητή επάνω στο Zyxel και τον σύνδεσα και με μια τηλεόραση και δουλεύει κανονικά..Οπότε έχουμε 2+ προς το παρόν για το Zyxel...Συγχρονίζει κανονικά με το ίντερνετ και δουλεύει και ο αποκωδικοποιητής κανονικά....HAREY!!!
Λοιπόν ξαναγράφω το μοντέλο για να μην γίνει κανένα μπέρδεμα...*Zyxel Prestige 660HW-61*!!!
Ανακεφαλαίωση: 
1ον) Σύνδεσα το Zyxel στην dsl και συγχρόνισε κανονικά.
2ον) Δοκίμασα αν δουλεύουν οι πόρτες με τα προγράμματα και δουλεύουν όλα κανονικά.
3ον)Κατεβάζω με 800κβ/σ μέσω όρο και ανεβάζω με 105κβ/σ σταθερά.
4ον) Σύνδεσα τον αποκωδικοποιητή με ethernet επάνω στο Zyxel και δούλεψε κανονικά...Μπήκε στο menu και είδα τα 4 κανάλια της ερτ!!!Τα άλλα ακόμη δεν μου έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί γιαυτό δεν τα είδα...

Ότι θέλετε να με ρωτήσετε για λεπτομέρειες κλπ εδώ είμαι...Απλά επειδή δεν είμαι και ο τρελός γνώστης οτιδήποτε απορία όσο πιο αναλυτικά γίνεται...Να στε καλά και ελπίζω να ευχαριστήσουν αρκετούς αυτές οι πληροφορίες... :Very Happy:

----------


## grphoto

Τα 4 καναλια μηπως τα βλεπεις απο την κεραια? (αν εχεις συνδεσει την κεραια πανω του)
γιατι ειναι και επειγιος ψηφιακος αποκωδικοποιητης.

----------


## lallasgr

> Σε πια περιοχη εισαι φιλε?


Στον Παπάγο!!! :Smile:

----------


## dream-maniac

> Έχω πολύ ευχάριστα νέα να σας πω!!!Μόλις έβαλα τον αποκωδικοποιητή επάνω στο Zyxel και τον σύνδεσα και με μια τηλεόραση και δουλεύει κανονικά..Οπότε έχουμε 2+ προς το παρόν για το Zyxel...Συγχρονίζει κανονικά με το ίντερνετ και δουλεύει και ο αποκωδικοποιητής κανονικά....HAREY!!!
> Λοιπόν ξαναγράφω το μοντέλο για να μην γίνει κανένα μπέρδεμα...[Β]Zyxel Prestige 660HW-61[/Β]!!!
> Ανακεφαλαίωση: 
> 1ον) Σύνδεσα το Zyxel στην dsl και συγχρόνισε κανονικά.
> 2ον) Δοκίμασα αν δουλεύουν οι πόρτες με τα προγράμματα και δουλεύουν όλα κανονικά.
> 3ον)Κατεβάζω με 800κβ/σ μέσω όρο και ανεβάζω με 105κβ/σ σταθερά.
> 4ον) Σύνδεσα τον αποκωδικοποιητή με ethernet επάνω στο Zyxel και δούλεψε κανονικά...Μπήκε στο menu και είδα τα 4 κανάλια της ερτ!!!Τα άλλα ακόμη δεν μου έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί γιαυτό δεν τα είδα...
> 
> Ότι θέλετε να με ρωτήσετε για λεπτομέρειες κλπ εδώ είμαι...Απλά επειδή δεν είμαι και ο τρελός γνώστης οτιδήποτε απορία όσο πιο αναλυτικά γίνεται...Να στε καλά και ελπίζω να ευχαριστήσουν αρκετούς αυτές οι πληροφορίες...


τα 4 καναλια της ερτ δεν ερχονται απο την κεραια?η κανω λαθος!μπραβο φιλε..ευχαριστα νεα..

----------


## lallasgr

> Τα 4 καναλια μηπως τα βλεπεις απο την κεραια? (αν εχεις συνδεσει την κεραια πανω του)
> γιατι ειναι και επειγιος ψηφιακος αποκωδικοποιητης.


Λοιπόν...Όντως τα κανάλια τα βλέπω επειδή έχω την κεραία συνδεδεμένη...Έβγαλα λοιπόν την κεραία και άνοιξα πάλι τον αποκωδικοποιητή και με έβγαλε κανονικά στο menu πάλι...Απλά δεν μπορούσε να βρει τα κανάλια...Λογικό αν της ερτ τα κανάλια έρχονται μόνο από την κεραία...Δεν τα ξέρω πολύ καλά πως λειτουργούν αυτά.Πάντως νομίζω ότι από τη στιγμή που μου βγάζει το Menu της ΟΝ στην TV μέσω scart ότι δουλεύει κανονικά... :Smile:

----------


## mfirim

Τώρα δοκίμασα κι εγώ με Zyxel και όντως φαίνεται ότι παίζει..Δηλαδή, τα ON rec και ΟΝ Cinema παίζουν κανονικά, αλλά δεν παίζουν τα κανάλια (ελληνικά + ξένα)..Φαντάζομαι ότι με κάποια ρύθμιση θα παίζουν κι αυτά!

----------


## lallasgr

> Τώρα δοκίμασα κι εγώ με Zyxel και όντως φαίνεται ότι παίζει..Δηλαδή, τα ON rec και ΟΝ Cinema παίζουν κανονικά, αλλά δεν παίζουν τα κανάλια (ελληνικά + ξένα)..Φαντάζομαι ότι με κάποια ρύθμιση θα παίζουν κι αυτά!


Εγώ εχτές που το δοκίμασα και με το δικό τους ρούτερ ούτε πάλι μπόρεσα να δω τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια...Οπότε εμένα δεν με έχουν ενεργοποιήσει πλήρως ώστε να μπορώ να δω και τα υπόλοιπα 16 κανάλια...Εσύ είσαι πλήρως ενεργοποιημένος?

----------


## mfirim

Ναι κανονικά...Ενεργοποιημένα τα πάντα... Και τα κανάλια μπορώ να τα δω με το PIRELLI κανονικά.. Απλά θα δοκιμάσω τώρα ν΄αλλάξω τίποτα στο ZYXEL μπας και δούμε φως..Πάντως είναι καλό σημάδι το ότι παίζουν τα ΟΝ REC και ΟΝ CINEMA!

----------


## lallasgr

> Ναι κανονικά...Ενεργοποιημένα τα πάντα... Και τα κανάλια μπορώ να τα δω με το PIRELLI κανονικά.. Απλά θα δοκιμάσω τώρα ν΄αλλάξω τίποτα στο ZYXEL μπας και δούμε φως..Πάντως είναι καλό σημάδι το ότι παίζουν τα ΟΝ REC και ΟΝ CINEMA!


Όμορφα ελπίζω να βρεις κάτι...Τώρα κοιτάω και γω λίγο τις ρυθμίσεις αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω και πολλά και τι ενδεχομένως μπορώ να πειράξω...  :Thinking:

----------


## grphoto

Αν βγαζοντας την κεραια δεν σου παιζουν τα βλεπεις μεσω κεραιας.
Το menu ειναι ενσωματομενο (bios) στο μηχανημα.

----------


## lallasgr

> Αν βγαζοντας την κεραια δεν σου παιζουν τα βλεπεις μεσω κεραιας.
> Το menu ειναι ενσωματομενο (bios) στο μηχανημα.


Μάλιστα κατάλαβα...Οπότε μάλλον τζάμπα χαρά... :Sad:

----------


## grphoto

Δεν πειραζει, η αρχη εγινε (καλοριζικος) θα σου την φτιαξουν και την τηλεοραση, σε αυτο τουλαχιστον εχουμε τα μικροτερα προβληματα απο οτι θυμαμαι, εμεις που περιμενουμε την ενεργοιηση τι να πουμε?  :Smile:

----------


## dream_GR

> Λοιπόν...Και εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα τελικά εχτές...Από ίντερνετ όλα τέλεια...Στην τηλ γραμμή έχω βέβαια κάποια προβλήματα αλλά από Δευτέρα Τρίτη πιστεύω θα λυθούν και αυτά.Έχω βάλει επάνω το Zyxel 660Η-61 και δουλεύει τέλεια.Συγχρόνισε στα 13ΜΒ/1ΜΒ και κατεβάζω με 1120 όταν μπορεί να δώσει ο server.To upload φτάνει τα 105κβ/σ και όλα είναι τέλεια...Στο Zyxel έχω ανοίξει ότι πόρτες θέλω εγώ και δουλεύουν και τα torrent και τα P2P και το remote desktop...
> Οπότε σημειώστε και τα Zyxel ως router που δουλεύουν χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα...


καλό νεο !!!!! Ομως σίγουρα σου παιζουν τα Onrec etc etc ή απλά εχις τα μενου και EPG στην οθόνη?

Video Streaming εχεις?

----------


## dream_GR

> Αν βγαζοντας την κεραια δεν σου παιζουν τα βλεπεις μεσω κεραιας.
> Το menu ειναι ενσωματομενο (bios) στο μηχανημα.


οχι το μενού κατεβαίνει online. αν δεν εχεις σύνδεση Internet δεν σου βγάζει κανένα μενού πέραν του DTT menu

Τώρα το δοκίμασα το TVBOX με το LINKSYS ξανα και δεν μου παίζει κανέναν απο τα κανάλια ουτε τα 16 δορυφορικά όυτε εχω playback απο onrec Κλπ κλπ, μενου και το πρόγραμμα εβδομάδας μου δείχνει κανονικά όμως. 

Κάποια πόρτα θέλει για προώθηση σίγουρα.

Το κακό με το Linksys είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να βάλω πολλά πράγματα και να πάιξω με MAC address...

----------


## mfirim

> Τώρα το δοκίμασα το TVBOX με το LINKSYS ξανα και δεν μου παίζει κανέναν απο τα κανάλια ουτε τα 16 δορυφορικά όυτε εχω playback απο onrec Κλπ κλπ



Εγώ με το ZYXEL έχω μενού, έχω playback από onrec, αλλά δεν έχω τα κανάλια...Είμαστε κοντά πιστεύω!

----------


## dream_GR

εχεις δώσει καμμιά ρυθμιση δική σου? Forwarding, mapping, DHCP address για το TVBOX?

Εγώ ακουσα οτι το TVBOX για να πάιξει θέλει την 192.168.1.5? Εσυ σε ποιά διέυθυνση το δουλευεις?

----------


## vfragos

> Ναι κανονικά...Ενεργοποιημένα τα πάντα... Και τα κανάλια μπορώ να τα δω με το PIRELLI κανονικά.. Απλά θα δοκιμάσω τώρα ν΄αλλάξω τίποτα στο ZYXEL μπας και δούμε φως..Πάντως είναι καλό σημάδι το ότι παίζουν τα ΟΝ REC και ΟΝ CINEMA!


Αυτό είναι πολύ καλό νέο ! Να' σαι καλά, που ακούμε και μερικά ευχάριστα. Κράτα μας ενήμερους. πιστεύω αφού δουλέυουν τα ΟΝ REC και ON CINEMA, αργά ή γρήγορα θα δουλέψουν και τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια.  :One thumb up:

----------


## mfirim

Τι στο καλό; Τώρα δε λειτουργεί..Πριν δεν θυμάμαι ποια ip πήρε το TV BOX (λογικά την 192.168.1.5), αλλά τώρα έχει την 192.168.1.36! Για να δούμε.....

----------


## lallasgr

Εγώ προς το παρόν δεν κάνω άλλες προσπάθειες γιατί χωρίς να είμαι πλήρως ενεργοποιημένος δεν μπορώ να διαπιστώσω τίποτα...Το μόνο που βλέπω στο ρούτερ ειναι αυτο: LAN - Static DHCP
Μήπως πρέπει εκεί να δηλώσω την ip που λες 192.168.1.5 με την mac adress του TV-Box?
*mfirim* αν δεν είναι κόπως ρίξε μια ρύθμιση εκεί να μας πεις μπας και μπορέσεις να δεις και τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια... :Smile:

----------


## lallasgr

> Σκόπευα να το κάνω αλλά στο πρώτο μου post δεν μου βγάζει κουμπάκι "Επεξεργασία".


Τελικά τίποτα δεν έγινε με το κουμπί επεξεργασία?Κρίμα να μην είναι μαζεμένα στο αρχικό ποστ...Κάποιος αρμόδιος ας κοιτάξει να το επιλύσει το θέμα αλλιώς αυτό το threat θα είναι χάος για κάποιον που θέλει να κοιτάξει για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο router κλπ...Τέσπα!!!

----------


## xaros

Μετά από 24 ώρες κανένα post δεν μπορούμε να επεξεργαστούμε επομένως αν θέλετε αλλαγές πρέπει να τις στείλετε σε κάποιον mod  :Wink:  .

----------


## aineiasm

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι δόκιμασα ένα Speedtouch 585 Annex A(το Speedtouch 585(i) είναι Annex B) με μεγάλη επιτυχία.
Συγχρόνισε αμέσως και συνδέθηκε με username:ON & pass:ON,PPPoE.
Οι ταχύτητες που κατάφερα να έχω ήταν ίδιες και καλύτερες απο αυτές με Pirelli.
Κατάφερα να πιάσω με το uTorrent τις ταχύτητες που περίμενα(1,14MByte/sec).
Το TVBOX δεν το δοκίμασα,γιατί δεν το έχω βγάλει καν απο το κουτί του και ούτε σκοπεύω...
Ας είναι καλά το Dreambox  :Respekt:  για την τηλεόραση... :Wink:  

Μια άλλη μικρή παρατήριση...
Σύνδεσα το Speedtouch 585(i) (που είναι Annex B) στην γραμμή της ON και όχι μόνο συγχρόνισε(2048/256Κ),
αλλά και συνδέθηκε κανονικά και με άλλο πάροχο ACN και μάλιστα πήρα και την static
που έχει το συγκεκριμένο account.
Πως γίνετε τωρα αυτό,ένας Θεός μόνο ξέρει.... :What..?:

----------


## vasir

Υπάρχει λόγος να μην παίξει στην on το Netgear DG834N-100FSS
(  http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...8932&tab=specs  )
Καμία άλλη πρόταση για καλό router για on ?

Μεγάλη υπόθεση ο dreambox *aineiasm*  :One thumb up:

----------


## vasir

Υπάρχει λόγος να μην παίξει το netgear DG834N-100FSS
(  http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...8932&tab=specs  )
Καμία άλλη πρόταση για καλό router ?

----------


## aineiasm

Τι να το κάνεις το Sagem όταν έχεις Dreambox?Σωστά φιλε *vasir*?

Αν εννοείς αυτό: http://www.quickspot.nl/netgear-dg83...r-p-16616.html
Λογικά θα πρέπει να δουλεύει...
Έχει περίπου τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με τους περισσότερους router που έχουν αναφερθεί ότι
δουλεύουν με την ON...
99% θα δουλέψει...
1% ούτε οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ είναι σίγουροι για το τι παίζει 100% εκτος απο το δικό τους...

----------


## vasir

> Τι να το κάνεις το Sagem όταν έχεις Dreambox?Σωστά φιλε *vasir*?
> 
> Αν εννοείς αυτό: http://www.quickspot.nl/netgear-dg83...r-p-16616.html
> Λογικά θα πρέπει να δουλεύει...
> Έχει περίπου τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με τους περισσότερους router που έχουν αναφερθεί ότι
> δουλεύουν με την ON...
> 99% θα δουλέψει...
> 1% ούτε οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ είναι σίγουροι για το τι παίζει 100% εκτος απο το δικό τους...


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση *aineiasm*. Θα τον πάρω όταν με ενεργοποιήσουν επιτέλους και θα μάθουμε και στα σίγουρα αν δουλεύει  :One thumb up:  

Oντος δεν συγκρίνονται οι δύο συσκευές και αυτά που προσφέρει η κάθε μία, αν και τα έχω βρει σκούρα με τον dreambox 7020 από τον σεπτέμβριο αφού δεν κάνει πια update στα k..s (no more multivision κτλ) και δεν κατάφερα να τα βάλω και χειροκίνητα. Πάντος φανταστική εικόνα, βλέπεις στον laptop, γράφεις ότι θες όποτε θες κτλ. ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ.  :Clap:

----------


## Avesael

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Μπορεί κάποιος από εσάς που χρησιμοποιεί άλλο router,να μου πει ποιος είναι αυτός που δεν παρασιάζει κανένα πρόβλημα με το internet; (Δε με ενδιαφέρει αν δουλεύει ή όχι ο Sagem). O Linksys τι λέει; 

Ευχαριστώ :One thumb up:

----------


## aragorn

Ήδη έχουν δοκιμαστεί με επιτυχία δύο:
Το LINKSYS WAG200G-EU WIRELESS-G ADSL HOME GATEWAY
Και το Zyxel 661
Και τα δύο annex A (pstn)

----------


## mach

Σχετικά με το port-forwarding, επειδή υπάρχει και ολόκληρο thread με παράπονα και εδώ βλέπω ότι έχει λυθεί εντελώς.
Παίζει κανονικά με εναλλακτικούς router; 
Μιλάω για καθαρό forwarding όχι για το κουτσουρεμένο upnp.
Έχει κανείς δοκιμάσει να κάνει disable το upnp και στo λειτουργικό ΚΑΙ στον router ώστε να είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν αναλαμβάνει αυτό;

----------


## Avesael

> Ήδη έχουν δοκιμαστεί με επιτυχία δύο:
> Το LINKSYS WAG200G-EU WIRELESS-G ADSL HOME GATEWAY
> Και το Zyxel 661
> Και τα δύο annex A (pstn)


Thanx  :One thumb up:  
Από τα 2 τι προτείνεις;

----------


## manicx

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, θα πρέπει να γίνει ένα νέο topic sticky ή να αλλαχθεί το υπάρχον στο πρώτο του post και να μπαίνουν εγγραφές για το πια routers παίζουν και με τι ρυθμίσεις. Για παράδειγμα:

1. Speedtouch 

(Μόνο Internet, ρυθμίσεις, τρόπος config)


2. Linksys

(Μόνο Internet, ρυθμίσεις, τρόπος config)


.
.
.

Έτσι όπως είναι το Topic τώρα είναι ανευ ουσίας.

----------


## vejitto

Εχω ενεργοποιημένη γραμμή αλλά δεν μοθ χουν στείθλει εξοπλισμο. συνέδεσα ένα siemens speedstream που είχα (annex a, pstn) στη γραμμή και το εγκατέστησα στο PC. μπορώ να συνδετηώ, και πως;


ευχαριστώ...

----------


## No-Name

βάλε username on και password on και πές μας αν μπορείς να συνδεθείς εαν πάιρνεις ip κτλ

----------


## vejitto

> βάλε username on και password on και πές μας αν μπορείς να συνδεθείς εαν πάιρνεις ip κτλ


Εβαλα, αλλα κάτι μου λέει πως δεν εχω κάνει καλή εγκατάσταση. εγκατέστησα το router στο PC, αλλά στο connection wizard τι πρέπει να κάνω; επίσης το router, πέρα από το usb καλώδιο θέλει αλλου τύπου σύνδεση με το PC?  :Whistle:

----------


## No-Name

Δεν έχει υποδοχή για καλώδιο δικτύου?

----------


## vejitto

εχει. να το συνδέσω στην κάρτα δικτύου μου;

----------


## No-Name

Καλύτερα και λιγότερο επόδυνο για σενα.

Βάλε καλώιδο δικτυου πάτα την ip του ρούτερ σε εναν browser και ανάλογα με το τι σου ζητάει θα σε ενημερώσω τι να βάλεις  :Wink: 

Τ βασικά είναι vpi 8 vci 35 
pppoe,llc

----------


## vejitto

> Καλύτερα και λιγότερο επόδυνο για σενα.
> 
> Βάλε καλώιδο δικτυου πάτα την ip του ρούτερ σε εναν browser και ανάλογα με το τι σου ζητάει θα σε ενημερώσω τι να βάλεις


ok. να ξεσυνδέσω usb δλδ και να συνδέσω ethernet? το IP του router πως το βρίσκω?

ευχαριστώ που βοηθάς ενα τρελό rookie like myself

----------


## No-Name

Nαι βγάλε usb και βάλε ethernet.
Πήγαινε στον ΙΕ και πάτα 192.168.1.1 μπες στο ρούτερ και εδώ είμαστε πάλι  :Smile:

----------


## vejitto

εβαλα 192.168.1.1 και δεν βρίσκει τπτ

----------


## No-Name

δοκίμασε την 10.0.0.138

----------


## vejitto

τζιφος.

----------


## coil

Ποιό speedstream είναι? Το 4200?

----------


## No-Name

Αν διαβάσεις το manual θα αναφέρει την default ip του οπότε και την βάζεις ώστε να έχεις πρόσβαση στο ρούτερ αν θες οτιδήποτε άλλο έλα σε pm μην φάμε κάνα κράξιμο  :Wink:  

thnx

----------


## Candlemass

Φίλε vejitto, όταν συνδέσεις το router με την κάρτα δικτύου σου μέσω ethernet, θα σου εμφανιστεί το εικονίδιο του δικτύου και μετά από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα θα σου δώσει IP μέσω του DHCP server του router. Κάνε κλικ πάνω στο εικονίδιο του δικτύου και θα σου εμφανίσει ένα παράθυρο με το status. Πήγαινε στο support ("υποστήριξη") και δες το νούμερο που γράφει δίπλα στο "Default Gateway". Αυτό το νούμερο πρέπει να βάλεις στον browser σου ώστε να συνδεθείς στο control panel του router...

----------


## dream-maniac

παντως παιδια σε ερωτηση μου σημερα στην ον <<τεχνικο τμημα>> αν μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε το ρουτερ μας μου ειπε πως επειδη το ρουτερ τους δεν χρειαζεται  username και pass  το δικο μας δεν θα δουλευει.
του ειπα πως εχω δει ρουτερ αλλο να δουλευει....δεν μου απαντησε.
γιατι το γραφω αυτο? γιατι αν τους ερθει και βαλλουν κωδικο και username και δεν τα δινουν τοτε θα μεινουμε με το ρουτεr στο χερι! και θα χρησιμοποιουμε το πιρελι!
αλλωστε οπως μου ειπε και η κοπελα.το πακετο μιλαει για τον συγκεκριμενο εξοπλισμο και μονο!
προσεξτε μην αλλαξει κατι και δεν θα μπορειτε να εχετε προσβαση με δικο σας ρουτερ!
εγω ειχα κανει ακυρωση αλλα με πηραν τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν πως πλησιαζει η ενεργοποιηηση.ε και το αφησα λιγο να δω τι θα γινει με τα γνωστα ζητηματα.πεμπτη αν δεν γινει τιποτα ακυρωνω αμεσως και παω τρχοντας στα γραφεια της βιβοντι για αιτηση!

----------


## No-Name

Παιζει φίλε οποιδήποτε ρούτερ!!!

Μη λέμε ότι θέλουμε σας παρακαλώ, linksys πάιζει zyxel πάιζει siemens speedstream πάιζει,speedtouch πάιζει......

----------


## dream-maniac

> Παιζει φίλε οποιδήποτε ρούτερ!!!
> 
> Μη λέμε ότι θέλουμε σας παρακαλώ, linksys πάιζει zyxel πάιζει siemens speedstream πάιζει,speedtouch πάιζει......


το ξερω φιλε οτι παιζουν,ας λεει οτι θελει η ον.το θεμα ειναι μην κανει κατι αργοτερα  η ον και δεν  παιζουν παρα μονο το δικο της.

----------


## aineiasm

> Thanx  
> Από τα 2 τι προτείνεις;


Απο προσωπική εμπειρία,θα σου πρότεινα Linksys ή Speedtouch.
Τα Zyxel,όποιο μοντέλο κι'αν έχω δοκιμάσει(7 διαφορετικά μοντέλα) είχα και στο καθένα διαφορετικά 
προβλήματα(και να παιρνουν οι πελάτες στο μαγαζι καθε 3 και λιγο που δεν είχαν ιντερνετ).




> Κατά τη γνώμη μου, θα πρέπει να γίνει ένα νέο topic sticky ή να αλλαχθεί το υπάρχον στο πρώτο του post και να μπαίνουν εγγραφές για το πια routers παίζουν και με τι ρυθμίσεις. Για παράδειγμα:
> 
> 1. Speedtouch 
> 
> (Μόνο Internet, ρυθμίσεις, τρόπος config)
> 
> 
> 2. Linksys
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ.Καλό θα ήταν να ανεβούν οι ρυθμήσεις και με screenshots.




> το ξερω φιλε οτι παιζουν,ας λεει οτι θελει η ον.το θεμα ειναι μην κανει κατι αργοτερα  η ον και δεν  παιζουν παρα μονο το δικο της.


Ο μόνος τρόπος να γίνει αυτό,είναι να αλλάξουν τον τρόπο που θα κάνουν login οι χρήστες και
να γίνετε authentication μόνο με την Mac address του router.
Τα router που έχουν αναφερθεί,έχουν τις 2πλάσιες και 3πλάσιες δυνατότητες απο τον Pirelli.

----------


## Cacofonix

To wireless της Tellas λέτε να παίζει;

----------


## No-Name

ττο speedtouch 585 είναι γιατί να μην πάιζει?

----------


## momo

Ολα θα πεζουν λογικα η πιθανοτιτα να βρεθει ασυμβατοτητα ειναι η ιδια με το να βρεθει με καθε αλλο isp λογικα παντα το θεμα ειναι να βρεθει καποιος τροπος να λυθει το θεμα αλλο ρουτερ + IPTV

----------


## dream-maniac

> Ολα θα πεζουν λογικα η πιθανοτιτα να βρεθει ασυμβατοτητα ειναι η ιδια με το να βρεθει με καθε αλλο isp λογικα παντα το θεμα ειναι να βρεθει καποιος τροπος να λυθει το θεμα αλλο ρουτερ + IPTV


μακαρι να βγω ψευτης..αλλα αν κλειδωνουν το ρουτερ το δικο τους κατι θελουν!
και αυτο που θελουν θα το κανουν και στα αλλα τα ρουτερ.
δεν ξερω πως θα γινει αυτο δεν ειμαι ειδικος,  οταν λενε ομως  πες μου ποια πορτα θες κε αν γουσταρουμε την ανοιγουμε..τι σημαινει?
δηλαδη τους νοιαζει να μην ανοιξεις πορτες στο δικο τους το ρουτερ...στο δικο σου δεν τους νοιαζει κανε οτι θες?

----------


## No-Name

> μακαρι να βγω ψευτης..αλλα αν κλειδωνουν το ρουτερ το δικο τους κατι θελουν!
> και αυτο που θελουν θα το κανουν και στα αλλα τα ρουτερ.
> δεν ξερω πως θα γινει αυτο δεν ειμαι ειδικος, οταν λενε ομως πες μου ποια πορτα θες κε αν γουσταρουμε την ανοιγουμε..τι σημαινει?
> δηλαδη τους νοιαζει να μην ανοιξεις πορτες στο δικο τους το ρουτερ...στο δικο σου δεν τους νοιαζει κανε οτι θες?


Ένας λόγος: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=59

Τίποτα δεν θα κάνουν στα άλλα ρούτερ,πώς να κάνουν(τρόπος υπάρχει αλλά δεν θα ασχοληθούν),απλά σου λένε βάλε ότι θες πάνω αλλά δεν σου παρέχω τεχνική υποστήριξη...και δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν έχεις προβλημα με iptv

----------


## momo

O NoName εχει δικιο τη να κανουν? 8α καθονται να βλεπουν σε καθε Dslam Τη Cpu h adslChip exei 

το καθε ρουτερ και εαν δεν ειναι αυτα του πιρελη 8α το κοβουν? Ελατε ρε παιδια δεν νομιζω 
Α να θελουν να χασουν τοσους πελατες
Β Να ειναι τοσο Ζω@

----------


## dream-maniac

> Ένας λόγος: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=59
> 
> Τίποτα δεν θα κάνουν στα άλλα ρούτερ,πώς να κάνουν(τρόπος υπάρχει αλλά δεν θα ασχοληθούν),απλά σου λένε βάλε ότι θες πάνω αλλά δεν σου παρέχω τεχνική υποστήριξη...και δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν έχεις προβλημα με iptv


αν ο λογος ειναι το qos...
γιατι δεν μπορουν να αφησουν ελευθερες τις ρυθμισεις για τα πορτς και να κλειδωσουν μονο το qos?επισης τη δυνατοτητα voip του ρουτερ γιατι την απενεργοποιουν?
αφηστε το κλειδωμα πολλων settings στο tv box..
ολα αυτα βεβαια για το πιρελι!
μακαρι να μην ασχοληθουν με το δικο μας....... ... ... .. αν θελουν...

----------


## No-Name

Πάρτο λογικά όπως συμβαίνει στη κινητή τόσα χρόνα,η vodafone έχει το vodafone live μπορείς το συγκεκριμένο να το χαρεις μόνο από vf συσκευή.Αν χρησιμοποιείς άλλη τέρμα....

Θυμάμαι είχαν πέσει μηνύσεις,καταγγελίες επειδη η εν λόγω εταιρεία πειραζε συσκευές ώστε να είναι προσαρμοσμένες στα μέτρα που ήθελε.

Και τι κατάλαβε?είναι από τις πρώτες στην Ευρώπη

Το ίδιο κάπως πάιζει και εδώ.

Αυτό που μου λές εμένα μου κάνει ότι αν δεν έχω vf δεν μπορώ να μπώ στο δίκτυο της vodafone.ΌΧΙ απλά δεν θα έχω ένα μέρος του δικτύου.

Ε και εδώ δεν θα έχεις IPTV.

----------


## momo

Νεα εταιρια νεες.......μαλ.....Ε καινοτομιες ολα 8α στρωσουν αργα αργα....Ελπιζω

----------


## zatast

ρε παιδια να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με το IPTV και τη δυνατοτητα να βλεπουμε και με δικο μας router : ειχαν πει απο Οn και πιστευω οτι εχει βαση οτι αν βαλουμε στο δικο μας router την MAC Address του sagem,θα παιζει η τηλεοραση.*η MAC Address φαινεται αμεσα στο lan configuration του pirelli* (αν δεν την γραφει στο πισω μερος).*Αν την βαλουμε λοιπον στο access list του δικου μας router δε θα βλεπουμε TV?το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις;*
στην εσχατη βεβαια μενουμε χωρις ΤV.τα 10 mbit  να παζουν και τηλεοραση εχουμε και καινουριες ταινιες τις κατεβαζουμε γρηγορα και με τα 10 ακομα πιο γρηγορα!!

Υ.Γ. Παντως περιμενα αρχικα οτι η On θα εκανε τη διαφορα στο support και στις υπηρεσιες.Τελικα φαινεται οτι ειναι μια απο τα ιδια σto support (απαραδεκτες δικαιολογιες) και μετριες υπηρεσιες.Η μικρη αναμονη στο τηλεφωνκο κεντρο την κανει να ξεχωριζει κι αν χαλασει κι εκει θα γινει μια απο forthnet-trellas!!
Ti να πω πλεον???Κανεις πια σε αυτη τη χωρα δεν θελει να βελτιωθει τιποτα.

----------


## No-Name

Αφού συνήθως έχουν να κάνουν με ζώα του στυλ "εγω πληρώνω και απαιτώ και δεν με ενδιαφερει τίποτα άλλο" γιατί να βελτιωθούν?

Παρέχουν μέτρια τεχνική υποστήριξη και τελειωσε.

Το ξέρω ότι γίνομαι κακός αλλά είναι η αλήθεια,αν κρίνετε λάθος αυτό αγαπητοι mods σβήστε το

----------


## zatast

ε και ετσι που ειναι,γιατι ειναι λογος να μην παρεχουν καλη τεχνικη υποστηριξη;

----------


## No-Name

Δεν μιλάω για την ΟΝ μιλάω για όλους τους παρόχους.

Προσωπικά δεν νομίζω ότι θα χρειαστεί κάποιος το cc πέρα από κάποιες info και ενδεχόμενες βλάβες.

Δεν είναι καν τεχνικοί οι περισσότεροι ....

----------


## umfalas

Εχω ενα linksys WAG354G, από παλαιότερη σύνδεση. Τώρα με την on μπορώ να συνδεθώ με αυτό και αν ναι ποιές ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να βάλω. (λέω μήπως δουλεύει για να ανοίξω πόρτες)

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## No-Name

Θα δουλέψει:
vpi 8
vci 35
PPPoE/LLC
user:on pass:on

----------


## umfalas

Ευχαριστώ.

Τώρα συνδέθηκα με το linksys

----------


## umfalas

επιτέλους.......

----------


## No-Name

Για πές μας με τι ταχύτητες κατεβάζεις φίλτατε? 

Καλορίζικος!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## umfalas

πες μου ενα έγκυρο τεστ για να σου πω.

απο Torrent τώρα κατεβάζω με 330, upload 95, και ταυτοχρονα με 2 FTP από 120 το καθενα.

καλά ειναι?

με το video? θα δουλέψει?

----------


## No-Name

Δεν μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ ότι θα παιξει η IPTV .

Δές από εδω με πόσο κατεβάζεις:ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/OpenOffice/dev...el_install.exe

Αν θέλεις ανέβασε και ένα screenshot να δούμε και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου!

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## karavagos

> ρε παιδια να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με το IPTV και τη δυνατοτητα να βλεπουμε και με δικο μας router : ειχαν πει απο Οn και πιστευω οτι εχει βαση οτι αν βαλουμε στο δικο μας router την MAC Address του sagem,θα παιζει η τηλεοραση.*η MAC Address φαινεται αμεσα στο lan configuration του pirelli* (αν δεν την γραφει στο πισω μερος).*Αν την βαλουμε λοιπον στο access list του δικου μας router δε θα βλεπουμε TV?το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις;*
> στην εσχατη βεβαια μενουμε χωρις ΤV.τα 10 mbit  να παζουν και τηλεοραση εχουμε και καινουριες ταινιες τις κατεβαζουμε γρηγορα και με τα 10 ακομα πιο γρηγορα!!


Προσωπικά μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο το όλο θέμα να έχει να κάνει με τη mac address.

----------


## akrato

Πάμε ξανά γιατί και εγώ πίστευα ότι ήταν απλά η mac adress αλλά φαίνεται ότι δεν είναι...

Η ΟΝ λειτουργεί ως εξής:

1. Μulticast στα κανάλια. Σημαίνει ότι όταν ζητήσεις ένα κανάλι π.χ. τον ΑΝΤ1 το tv-box στέλνει το request και μπαίνεις στο δίκτυο όπου γίνεται streaming ο ΑΝΤ1. 
2. Unicast. Όταν ζητήσεις μία ταινία ή μία εκπομπή από το ONREC το tv-box στέλνει το request και η ΟΝ στέλνει ΜΟΝΟ στο δικό σου tv-box δηλαδή στο δικό σου ip ή τηλέφωνο ανάλογα πως  καταχωρεί η ΟΝ το streaming που ζήτησες...

Μέχρι τώρα ξέρουμε ότι με άλλο router δεν παίζει το multicast αλλά ΠΑΙΖΕΙ το unicast δηλαδή δουλεύει και το ΟΝREC και το Video On Demand. 

Για κάποιο λόγο λοιπόν δεν μπαίνει η συγκεκριμένη ip ή το συγκεκριμένο tv-box στο δίκτυο που γίνεται streaming το κανάλι που ζητάμε. Είναι θέμα Qos? Είναι θέμα ρύθμισης στον router? είναι θέμα ρύθμισης του δικτύου της ΟΝ? Υπάρχει κάποια εντολή στο pirelli που πρέπει να την βάλουμε και στον δικό μας router?

Μόνο η ΟΝ μπορεί να μας πει εκτός και αν κάποιος έχει καμία ιδέα...

----------


## john341

Πολυ απλα μπορουν να αλλαξουν τα default user-pass που συνδεονται τα pireli στο net και να μην μπορει να μπει κανενας router εκτος του δικου τους αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα.

----------


## vskar

> Πολυ απλα μπορουν να αλλαξουν τα default user-pass που συνδεονται τα pireli στο net και να μην μπορει να μπει κανενας router εκτος του δικου τους αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα.


Εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα και τίποτα δεν το αποκλείει αυτό.

Αν λάβουμε υπ'όψη μας και απαντήσεις από το cc της Οφ που αναφέρονται σε άλλα θέματα (κάτι σαν "στείλτε μας τις πόρτες που θέλετε να ανοιξουμε και αν και όταν εγκριθούν..." ), τότε κανείς δε μας εξασφαλίζει ότι αύριο μεθαύριο θα μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε δικό μας εξοπλισμό.

Είναι πολύ εύκολο να αλλάξουν τον κωδικό on/on (ppp authentication) με τη δικαιολογία ότι δημιουργούμε πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο τους. 

Εξάλου το συμβόλαιο αναφέρει πως είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να χρησιμοποιούμε τον εξοπλισμό που μας παρέχουν. 

Για τη δική μας "ασφάλεια". Για το καλό μου όπως έλεγε και ο Μηλιώκας...

ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΡΥΜΕΕΕΕΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΣΟΥΓΙΑ (βλ ακύρωση) ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## john341

Επισης μπορει καποιος συνδεμενος να κοιταξει τα logs του router(εκτος Pireli) μηπως κοβετε καμια πορτα και γιαυτο δεν παιρνει tv?
Η να βαλει το Pireli επανω να ζητησει με το tvbox να δει καποιο καναλι, να δωσει μετα στο pc του την ιδια ip  με το tvbox συνχρωνος να αποσυνδεσει το tvbox και με καποιο tcp capture προγραμα να δει τι connections θα εχει και σε τι πορτες?
Το ξερω ειναι λιγο μπελαλιδικο αλλα τουλαχιστον θα ξεκαθαρισουμε αν ειναι πορτες το προβλημα η καμια ρυθμιση περιεργη απο το Pireli.

----------


## Avvocato

> Εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα και τίποτα δεν το αποκλείει αυτό.
> 
> Αν λάβουμε υπ'όψη μας και απαντήσεις από το cc της Οφ που αναφέρονται σε άλλα θέματα (κάτι σαν "στείλτε μας τις πόρτες που θέλετε να ανοιξουμε και αν και όταν εγκριθούν..." ), τότε κανείς δε μας εξασφαλίζει ότι αύριο μεθαύριο θα μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε δικό μας εξοπλισμό.
> 
> Είναι πολύ εύκολο να αλλάξουν τον κωδικό on/on (ppp authentication) με τη δικαιολογία ότι δημιουργούμε πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο τους. 
> 
> Εξάλου το συμβόλαιο αναφέρει πως είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να χρησιμοποιούμε τον εξοπλισμό που μας παρέχουν. 
> 
> Για τη δική μας "ασφάλεια". Για το καλό μου όπως έλεγε και ο Μηλιώκας...
> ...



Ναι αλλα στο συμβολαιο λεει ρητα πως πρεπει να μας παραχωρησουν το username και password της συνδεσης μας. Αν δεν μας το δωσουν τοτε αυτοι θα εχουν παραβει τις συμβατικες τους υποχρεωσεις

----------


## Dimitris

Έτσι όπως το γράφει το συμβόλαιο μπορεί να εννοούν τους κωδικούς για το email απλά  :Wink:

----------


## manicx

> Έτσι όπως το γράφει το συμβόλαιο μπορεί να εννοούν τους κωδικούς για το email απλά


To οποίο δεν ισχύει από τη στιγμή που γράφει:

5. ΕΙΔΙΚΕΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΕΛΑΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ *ADSL/INTERNET/ΕΙΚΟΝΑΣ

*Όταν επομένως παρακάτω μιλάει για κωδικό πρόσβασης (παρ 5.3) αναφέρεται σε όνομα χρήστη για τις υπηρεσίες ADSL/INTERNET/ΕΙΚΟΝΑΣ και κωδικό πρόσβασης στις υπηρεσίες ADSL/INTERNET/ΕΙΚΟΝΑΣ.

----------


## adynaton

Ρε παιδιά γιατί κάνετε τους δικηγόρους του  :Evil: ?  :ROFL:

----------


## Dimitris

Εγώ θα χαρώ πολύ να γίνει βγει καμμιά απόφαση και να αναγκαστεί η ON να ανοίξει και πόρτες και παράθυρα και να δώσει τους κωδικούς στο λαό ( :Razz: ). Απλά πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε κάθε πιθανό ενδεχόμενο  :Wink:

----------


## NetTraptor

> Επισης μπορει καποιος συνδεμενος να κοιταξει τα logs του router(εκτος Pireli) μηπως κοβετε καμια πορτα και γιαυτο δεν παιρνει tv?
> Η να βαλει το Pireli επανω να ζητησει με το tvbox να δει καποιο καναλι, να δωσει μετα στο pc του την ιδια ip  με το tvbox συνχρωνος να αποσυνδεσει το tvbox και με καποιο tcp capture προγραμα να δει τι connections θα εχει και σε τι πορτες?
> Το ξερω ειναι λιγο μπελαλιδικο αλλα τουλαχιστον θα ξεκαθαρισουμε αν ειναι πορτες το προβλημα η καμια ρυθμιση περιεργη απο το Pireli.


Pirelli LAN-> HUB->Laptop with sniffer
___________|____________IPTV


Να πέσει στα χέρια μου μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες και θα του ξηγηθώ αναλόγως... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Πάντως από όλο το thread καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει να κάνει με πόρτες... τι uni-multi-και any? Οτι και να είναι όμως θα την βρούμε την άκρη... :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

Off Topic


		Εεεεεπ , καλώς τον αρχηγό. Ωρέ Νετ, για δώσε λίγο φωτιά στα κάρβουνα (ξέρεις εσύ LOL )

----------


## NetTraptor

:Laughing:  :Clap:  :Laughing:

----------


## panoz

Ιωσήφ, άμα θες παρέα, προσφέρομαι !! Αν και έχω πολύ καιρό να κάνω packet analysis γουστάρω τρελά!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

@everybody else, linux router με pci/usb ADSL modem δοκίμασε κανείς?? το linux υποστηρίζει σίγουρα multicast και στήνεις ό,τι θες, όπως το θες..

----------


## dream_GR

> Ιωσήφ, άμα θες παρέα, προσφέρομαι !! Αν και έχω πολύ καιρό να κάνω packet analysis γουστάρω τρελά!!  
> 
> @everybody else, linux router με pci/usb ADSL modem δοκίμασε κανείς?? το linux υποστηρίζει σίγουρα multicast και στήνεις ό,τι θες, όπως το θες..


Linux RouteOS Mikrotik & Linksys WAG200 modem... παπάδες αλλά φυσικά IPTV Γιόκ!

----------


## mion_15

Παιδιά πoιο modem/router από τα Linksys , Speedtouch, Zyxel προτείνετέ που να δουλεύει όμως το ONREC και ONCINEMA????

----------


## panoz

> Linux RouteOS Mikrotik & Linksys WAG200 modem... παπάδες αλλά φυσικά IPTV Γιόκ!



Καλά είναι πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα το κατά πόσο το RouterOS είναι linux ή όχι, αλλά ας μην την κάνουμε εδώ.. 

το WAG200 είναι και αυτό router αν δεν κάνω λάθος? Οπότε το χρησιμοποιείς σαν bridge και για router το mtk, σωστά? Μήπως όμως το wag κόβει τα multicast? Εγώ θα έλεγα αν μπορεί κάποιος να δοκιμάσει linux για router με κάποιο *USB/PCI* modem (κάποια από τις βλακείες που δίνουν τα "kits" και κυκλοφορούν αβέρτα, αν υποστηρίζεται σε linux), όπου μπορεί να ρυθμίσει αν θα παίρνει multicast και που θα τα κάνει forward..

ναι και βέβαια ένα sniffing θα μας λύσει πολλές απορίες.. 

Βασικά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλω ΟΝ, αλλά ασχολούμαι για το γαμώτο, και γιατί δεν μπορεί να μας "τη λέει" τόσο πολύ ένας πάροχος.. Άκου εκεί κλειδωμένο router και ανοιχτό web interface από wan μεριά, και με το "έτσι θέλω" !!! ρε ουουουουστ!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## zatast

εχει κανει κανεις hardware reset το router και να δοκιμασει καποια απο τα passwords που υπαρχουν 
 στο http://www.phenoelit.de/dpl/dpl.html ή οποιο αλλο μπορεις να βρεις στο net?

----------


## imelman

Καλημέρα παιδιά

Παράκληση:

κάποιος ενεργοποιημένος ας αναφέρει τις ακριβείς ονομασίες των pirelli και sagem να αρχίσουμε να ψάχνουμε και εμείς λαου - λαου

ίσως κάτι μάθουμε απο fastweb italia μεριά

----------


## Psyx

παιδιά όσο και να έψαξα δεν βρήκα τπτ... ο ρούτερ είναι κατασκευής 01/07
και μόλις 27/01 πήρε WiFi Certification... το μοντέλο είναι:

*Pirelli Discus Wireless VoIP AG v1-t Annex A - OT*

και το tvbox:

*Sagem ITAD81HD ON*

----------


## imelman

θεωρητικά άμα έχεις 2 sagem και τα κολλήσεις πάνω στο router θα παίξουν και τα δύο? (φυσικά θα σου φάνε 4 + 4 απο το bandwidth)

----------


## wolfy

Eριξα πάνω το Speedtouch 530. Εχει συγρονίσει σε up/down =  960 / 8128.(Ενώ το Pirelli επιανε 1000κατι και 15000κατι αντίστοιχα.) Οί πόρτες ανοίγουν κανονικά και είναι οκ. Ωστόσο για να ανοίξει μια σελίδα αργεί πάρα πολύ! Μιλαμε για απελπιστικά αργά. Συνήθως κολάει η σελίδα. Τι δεν κανω σωστά?

----------


## Yiannis32

> Eριξα πάνω το Speedtouch 530. Εχει συγρονίσει σε up/down = 960 / 8128.(Ενώ το Pirelli επιανε 1000κατι και 15000κατι αντίστοιχα.) Οί πόρτες ανοίγουν κανονικά και είναι οκ. Ωστόσο για να ανοίξει μια σελίδα αργεί πάρα πολύ! Μιλαμε για απελπιστικά αργά. Συνήθως κολάει η σελίδα. Τι δεν κανω σωστά?


Το 530 δεν ειναι ADSL2+, για αυτο δε σου κλειδωνει πιο ψηλα, αλλα στη μεγιστη επιτρεπομενη απο το ADSL ταχυτητα. 

Φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## blend

Αναφέρω.. Το *USRobotics 9108 Α* πάει μια χαρά. Δεν ξέρω αν θα ασχοληθώ με το iptv.

To κουrelli στην ντουλάπα.

----------


## nhitiris

> Αναφέρω.. Το *USRobotics 9108 Α* πάει μια χαρά. Δεν ξέρω αν θα ασχοληθώ με το iptv.
> 
> To κουrelli στην ντουλάπα.


Σου είναι εύκολο να κάνεις post τις ρυθμίσεις για το 9108. Το έχω και εγώ αλλά δεν μπορώ να το κάνω να δουλέψει με την ΟΝ.

----------


## No-Name

PPPoE 
Encapsulation:LLC
Authentication:PAP
VPI/VCI: 8/35
USERNAME:on
PASS:οn
 :One thumb up:

----------


## nhitiris

Αυτά έχω βάλει αλλά δεν...

----------


## No-Name

Θα έπρεπε να πάιζουν.

----------


## lallasgr

> Αυτά έχω βάλει αλλά δεν...


Γενικά έχω την εντύπωση ότι αργεί να γίνει η σύνδεση...Σε μένα όταν το ανοίγω το router για πρώτη φορά αργεί κάνα 10λεπτο να πάρει μπρος!!!Περίμενες αρκετή ώρα?Μήπως να το αφήσεις για κάνα τέταρτο και να δεις μετά... :Smile:

----------


## blend

> Σου είναι εύκολο να κάνεις post τις ρυθμίσεις για το 9108. Το έχω και εγώ αλλά δεν μπορώ να το κάνω να δουλέψει με την ΟΝ.


VPI 8 / VCI 35
UBR Without PCR

QoS (check)

PPPoE
LLC/SNAP-BRIDGING

Username - on
Password - on

Authentication - Automatic

IGMP multicast (check)
WAN service  (check)
Allow "Reaim" proxy (check)

----------


## zatast

μηπως δοκιμασε κανεις hardware reset στο pirelli και να βαλει νεους κωδικους για να μπει ως admin???

----------


## nhitiris

> VPI 8 / VCI 35
> UBR Without PCR
> 
> QoS (check)
> 
> PPPoE
> LLC/SNAP-BRIDGING
> 
> Username - on
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ blend. Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω.

----------


## skoupidi

Για ποιο LinkSys μιλάμε? Για το
 	Linksys ADSL2+ Wireless Firewall Router WAG200G-EU
ή για το
 	Linksys ADSL2+ Wireless Firewall Router WAG200G-E1???

Σκοπεύω να το παραγγείλω άμεσα...

----------


## No-Name

το ΕU διότι το Ε1 ειναι για isdn

----------


## Avesael

> Για ποιο LinkSys μιλάμε? Για το
>  	Linksys ADSL2+ Wireless Firewall Router WAG200G-EU
> ή για το
>  	Linksys ADSL2+ Wireless Firewall Router WAG200G-E1???
> 
> Σκοπεύω να το παραγγείλω άμεσα...


Για το Linksys ADSL2+ Wireless Firewall Router WAG200G-EU προφανώς.
Αυτό είναι για DSL over PSTN, ενώ το Ε1 είναι για over ISDN.

----------


## zatast

που κολλαει το linksys τωρα;hardware reset στο pirelli εκανε κανεις να δει νεους κωδικους;;;;;

----------


## skoupidi

Σας ευχαριστώ!

Συγγνώμη αν η ερώτηση είναι αφελής, αλλά δεν έχω τεχνικές γνώσεις... Αν και απ' ότι φαίνεται με την ΟΝ θα αποκτήσω...

----------


## No-Name

> που κολλαει το linksys τωρα;hardware reset στο pirelli εκανε κανεις να δει νεους κωδικους;;;;;


Πώς κάνει hard reset και τι κωδικούς δίνεις?

Έχω δοκιμάσει πάνω από 200 κωδικούς και συνδιασμούς δεν πιάνει τίποτα  :Thumb down:

----------


## zatast

δεν εχει απο πισω κουμπι ή deep switches για hardware reset???οσο ειναι οπως το παρεδωσε η On δεν παιζουν οι κωδικοι που κυκλοφορουν στο net γιατι τους εχουν σβησει σιγουρα.Πρεπει να γινει hard reset για να επανελθει στα αρχικα και να δεχθει τους κωδκους που υπαρχουν στο net!!


edit : εχει κουμπι reset!!!!το ειδα τωρα σε φωτο που ειχε σηκωσει καποιος φιλος!!!αναμεσα στο διακοπτη ON/OFF και τη LAN4 υπαρχει.σκιστε το γ@μ1δ1 να παρει τα ισα του!!

----------


## Cacofonix

Ωραία, έστω ότι κάνω reset. Τι κάνω μετά για να δουλέψει;

----------


## panoz

κατά προτίμηση κάποιος που δεν το χρησιμοποιεί, μην μείνετε χωρίς inet..

----------


## No-Name

έκανα ρισετ και?δεν άλλαξε τίποτα.

Πείτε κάνα καλό συνδιασμό αγαπητοί μου και μετά υπόσχομαι κέρασμα στο φορουμ

----------


## zatast

εβαλες μετα user - password απο το http://www.phenoelit.de/dpl/dpl.html και http://www.routerpasswords.com/index.asp ή οποιο αλλο βρηκες??
Εννοειται ρε παιδια οτι οποιος δεν ξερει και δεν θελει να παιξει δεν τα κανει αυτα τα πραγματα!!!

----------


## manosf

Εαν έχει γίνει (που είμαι σίγουρος οτι ΕΧΕΙ γινει) Firmware αλλαγή , τοτε και με βαριοπουλα να το βαρας αυτό στα δικά του θα παει. Ακόμα και firmware upload να κάνεις πάλι μπορούν να το κλειδόσουν στο δικό τους default. Η λύση είναι να δουμε το chipset και τον τύπο της eprom που έχει.  Απο εκεί ξεκινάνε όλα. Αν μάθουμε αυτά μπορούμε πολύ ευκολα να δουμε ακόμα και από τα datacheεt της eprom τον τύπο και τον κώδικα προγραμματισμού, τα κλειδώματα, όλα.... Μετα κανεις ένα dump σε reader και αντε γεια.... 

Παντος επειδή όντος το gui είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο, και σίγουρα η pirelli δεν είναι cisco να έχει εργοστάσια δικά της, λογικά παιρνει τις πλακέτες έτοιμες από κάποιον κινέζο στην γωνεία που μπορεί να φτείχνει και για την USR. Αρα έλαεδω κινέζε, δώσε μου αυτο (που ξέρω οτι παίζει από την χρήση του στην USR) αλλά στην eprom στην register ΧΧ κρύψε το δευτερο σετ εντολών του gui το οποίο θα έρθει στην επιφάνεια οταν σου κάνω call το ΨΨ.

Για να τελειώνω καταλήγω στο ότι όταν θα μου έρθει το πράμα θα έχω δουλεια, εκτός εάν κάποιος με προλάβει...   :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

> Εαν έχει γίνει (που είμαι σίγουρος οτι ΕΧΕΙ γινει) Firmware αλλαγή , τοτε και με βαριοπουλα να το βαρας αυτό στα δικά του θα παει. Ακόμα και firmware upload να κάνεις πάλι μπορούν να το κλειδόσουν στο δικό τους default. Η λύση είναι να δουμε το chipset και τον τύπο της eprom που έχει. Απο εκεί ξεκινάνε όλα. Αν μάθουμε αυτά μπορούμε πολύ ευκολα να δουμε ακόμα και από τα datacheεt της eprom τον τύπο και τον κώδικα προγραμματισμού, τα κλειδώματα, όλα.... Μετα κανεις ένα dump σε reader και αντε γεια.... 
> 
> Παντος επειδή όντος το gui είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο, και σίγουρα η pirelli δεν είναι cisco να έχει εργοστάσια δικά της, λογικά παιρνει τις πλακέτες έτοιμες από κάποιον κινέζο στην γωνεία που μπορεί να φτείχνει και για την USR. Αρα έλαεδω κινέζε, δώσε μου αυτο (που ξέρω οτι παίζει από την χρήση του στην USR) αλλά στην eprom στην register ΧΧ κρύψε το δευτερο σετ εντολών του gui το οποίο θα έρθει στην επιφάνεια οταν σου κάνω call το ΨΨ.
> 
> Για να τελειώνω καταλήγω στο ότι όταν θα μου έρθει το πράμα θα έχω δουλεια, εκτός εάν κάποιος με προλάβει...


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...3&postcount=16

----------


## No-Name

Αυτο που καταφερα πατώντας το reset για ενα λεπτό ήταν να αναβοσβήνουν τα lan1 και Wlan καθώς και γύρισε στην αρχική ip από αυτή που του είχα ορίσει κατα τα άλλα δεν δεχτηκε κανένα password

----------


## zatast

> Εαν έχει γίνει (που είμαι σίγουρος οτι ΕΧΕΙ γινει) Firmware αλλαγή , τοτε και με βαριοπουλα να το βαρας αυτό στα δικά του θα παει. Ακόμα και firmware upload να κάνεις πάλι μπορούν να το κλειδόσουν στο δικό τους default. Η λύση είναι να δουμε το chipset και τον τύπο της eprom που έχει.  Απο εκεί ξεκινάνε όλα. Αν μάθουμε αυτά μπορούμε πολύ ευκολα να δουμε ακόμα και από τα datacheεt της eprom τον τύπο και τον κώδικα προγραμματισμού, τα κλειδώματα, όλα.... Μετα κανεις ένα dump σε reader και αντε γεια.... 
> 
> Παντος επειδή όντος το gui είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο, και σίγουρα η pirelli δεν είναι cisco να έχει εργοστάσια δικά της, λογικά παιρνει τις πλακέτες έτοιμες από κάποιον κινέζο στην γωνεία που μπορεί να φτείχνει και για την USR. Αρα έλαεδω κινέζε, δώσε μου αυτο (που ξέρω οτι παίζει από την χρήση του στην USR) αλλά στην eprom στην register ΧΧ κρύψε το δευτερο σετ εντολών του gui το οποίο θα έρθει στην επιφάνεια οταν σου κάνω call το ΨΨ.
> 
> Για να τελειώνω καταλήγω στο ότι όταν θα μου έρθει το πράμα θα έχω δουλεια, εκτός εάν κάποιος με προλάβει...


φιλε μου αν εισαι ηλεκτρονικος και το κατεχεις το πραμα do it λοιπον!!
αμαν ειναι ομως να παιδευομαστε ετσι,αστο αφηνω το linksysaki το 200αρι επανω να καμνω τη δουλεια μου.και ας εχω μιση tv ή καθολου.προσωπικα εχω dvd player με δισκο και με 10mbit torrent ερχεται αμεσα και το ταινιακι και σε 30 λεπτακια εγινε και dvdακι.




> Αυτο που καταφερα πατώντας το reset για ενα λεπτό ήταν να αναβοσβήνουν τα lan1 και Wlan καθώς και γύρισε στην αρχική ip από αυτή που του είχα ορίσει κατα τα άλλα δεν δεχτηκε κανένα password


τελεια !!linksys ολε !!το cinturato ουτε για ρεζερβα δεν κανει!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Δώστε κάποιος αυτή την εντολή από το cmd



```
tftp -i pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com get boxMAC.cfg
```

Και στείλτε μου παρακαλώ το cfg...

Μαλλον αυτό το αρχείο έχει το config!... αλλά είναι προσβάσιμο μόνο από on μου φαίνεται...

Σιγά σιγά με βλέπω να του πετάω κανένα jtag  :ROFL:

----------


## aineiasm

> Δώστε κάποιος αυτή την εντολή από το cmd
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> tftp -i pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com get boxMAC.cfg
> ```
> 
> Και στείλτε μου παρακαλώ το cfg...
> ...


Μολις έδωσα την εντολη μέσω cmd και πήρα την απάντηση:"tftp: don't know host 'pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com' ".
Το int.ontelecoms.gr πρέπει να ανήκει στο intranet της ΟΝ και δεν νομίζω πως μπορείς να το "χτυπήσεις"...

----------


## freeman

το onrec παίζει και με το speetdouch 585 μου. Μου 'βγαλε τη πίστη με το configuration από το cli, αλλά το κατάφερα  :Smile: 

Άσχετο, αλλά αυτό το router συνέχεια με εκπλήσσει με το πόσα features κουβαλάει....
Που να το φανταζόμουνα ότι με 75euro θα επαιρνα router με wireless και managed switch me port mirroring  :Whistle: 

Επίσης όσοι έχετε δοκιμάσει με άλλα router και σας έπαιξε: δοκιμάστε όταν έχετε το router σας επάνω να βγάλετε το TV box από το ρεύμα και να το ξαναβάλετε πριν το χρησιμοποιήσετε, και να δείτε αν δουλεύει μετά.

----------


## Psyx

> το onrec παίζει και με το speetdouch 585 μου. Μου 'βγαλε τη πίστη με το configuration από το cli, αλλά το κατάφερα


εμένα πάλι το ON REC και ON CINEMA παίζανε εξ' αρχής στο Zyxel... παιδευόμαστε για το
IPTV τώρα...

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια τελικα ενω ειχα ζητησει ακυρωση σημερα με ενεργοποιηησαν...
δεν μου εχουν στειλει εξοπλισμο...
αλλα εχω συνδεθει μια χαρα με το usr9108. αυτο εμενα που με καιει φια το αν θα μεινω στην ον η οχι ειναι αν το ρουτερ το δικο μου και οχι το πιρελι θα λειτουργει.
αν δηλαδη μπορεσουν αργοτερα να το σταματησουν και να χρειαστει να βαλω το πιρελι.
αν και απο οτι ρωτησα τεχνιοκο μου ειπε πως τα πραγματα θα συνεχισουν οπως ειναι και δεν θα αλλαξει κατι στο δυκτιο.

----------


## momo

Πουθενα στο συμβολαιο δεν λεει οτι ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να χρησιμοποιουμε το Pirelli.
Oποτε γιατι οχι? εξαλου το λενε μπορουμε να βαλουμε δικο μας ρουτερ με δικια μας ευθηνη .

----------


## jded

Στο συμβόλαιο σύμφωνα με αποσπάσματα που έχουν βάλει εδώ λέει ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς αποκλειστικά τον δικό τους εξοπλισμό. Μάλλον ήταν επικοινωνιακό λάθος με το συντάκτη του συμβολαίου και πλέον το νομικό τυος τμήμα θα ασχοληθεί με τη διόρθωση ΚΑΙ αυτής της παραγράφου...  :Closed topic:

----------


## rdaniel

> πλέον το νομικό τυος τμήμα θα ασχοληθεί με τη διόρθωση ΚΑΙ αυτής της παραγράφου...


Άλλη μια κοινωνική προσφορά της ΟΝ: δίνει δουλειά σε δικηγόρους!  :Cool:  Βοηθάει προφανώς στην προαγωγή και εξέλιξη της κοινωνικής πραγματικότητας, ή κάπως έτσι ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ldial66

Μολις σημερα μετα απο 50 μερες αναμονη ενεργοποιηθηκε η OnTelecoms συνδεση μου.
Δυστυχως ο εξοπλισμος της ON δεν εχει ερθει και προσπαθησα να μπω με το  netgear DG834G που εχω. 
Μπορει καποιος να μοθ δωσει τις βασικες ρυθμισεις που χρειαζονται για να εχω internet μονο. δεν θελω ουτε tv ουτε τηλεφωνια. προσπαθησα αυτοματα αλλα μου ζηταει τα dns της ΟΝ.

παρακαλω στειλτε μου καποια βοηθεια γιατι με ποναει να βλεπω οτι εχει συγχρονισει στα 9906 downstream - 1003 upstream  και να μην μπορω να τα κανω τιποτα!

ευχαριστω

----------


## Spanos

91.132.4.4
91.132.4.20

----------


## dream-maniac

> Άλλη μια κοινωνική προσφορά της ΟΝ: δίνει δουλειά σε δικηγόρους!  Βοηθάει προφανώς στην προαγωγή και εξέλιξη της κοινωνικής πραγματικότητας, ή κάπως έτσι ...


ωχ!λετε δηλαδη να μας την κανουν?

----------


## zatast

PPPoE
Encapsulation:LLC
Authentication:PAP
VPI/VCI: 8/35
USERNAME:on
PASS:οn

Κανε και καμμια βολτα στα σχετικα νηματα.ιδιως στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...2&page=11.θα βρεις περισσοτερες πληροφοριες.Εχουμε τιγκαρει σε καινουρια νηματα με ιδιιο αντικειμενο.

----------


## momo

σοβαρα? Εγω δεν ειδα κατι τετοιο στο συμβολαιο που υπεγραψα.... και τωρα που το κοιταω παλι δεν βλεπω κατι.....ρε μηπως το αλλαξανε μετα απο καποια στιγμη?

----------


## Avvocato

> σοβαρα? Εγω δεν ειδα κατι τετοιο στο συμβολαιο που υπεγραψα.... και τωρα που το κοιταω παλι δεν βλεπω κατι.....ρε μηπως το αλλαξανε μετα απο καποια στιγμη?


και να το αλλαξανε για εσενα ισχυει αυτο που υπεγραψες στην αρχη

----------


## dream-maniac

> και να το αλλαξανε για εσενα ισχυει αυτο που υπεγραψες στην αρχη


οχι παιδια μην κολατε. συμφωνα με αυτα που ειπε καπιος υπευθυνοσ διευθυντης τεσπα μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε το δικο μας ρουτερ.αυτο μπορειτε να το δειτε στο ποστ με την  καταγγελια.

''Τέλος, μου είπε πως αν επιθυμούμε, μπορούμε χρησιμοποιήσουμε δικό μας ρούτερ''

----------


## momo

εγω υπεγραπσα την αιτηση και πισω δεν ελεγε τιποτα για υποχρεωτικη χρησησ ρουτερ απο την ον αυτο υπεγραψα οποτε βαζω πανω οτι 8ελω 

Ασε που οσες φορες και να εχω ρωτηση μου λενε οτι ναι μπορω να βαλω οτι 8ελω πανω

----------


## whatfor

Ναι, να χρησημοποιούμε το δικο μας ρουτερ (οπως και κάνουμε) αλλα επισημα κανένας απο την ΟΝ δεν μας έδωσε ποτέ τις ρυθμίσεις...μόνοι μας βγάλαμε την ακρη παλι...  :Hammered:

----------


## akrato

> Ναι, να χρησημοποιούμε το δικο μας ρουτερ (οπως και κάνουμε) αλλα επισημα κανένας απο την ΟΝ δεν μας έδωσε ποτέ τις ρυθμίσεις...μόνοι μας βγάλαμε την ακρη παλι...


*Αυτό βέβαια σημαίνει ότι ΜΟΝΟ τα μέλη του adslgr μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν τον δικό τους router...* 

Δεν νομίζω να το πει κανένας από την ΟΝ στους υπόλοιπους...

----------


## dream-maniac

οι ρυθμισεις σχεδον ιδιες ειναι με αυτες που ειχαμε στα παλια ρουτερ..
εδω ουτε κωδικο η username δεν χρειαζεται...
και ελπιζω να μη χρειαστει...
παντως σιγουροι δεν μπορει να ειμαστε με τιποτα...
ο διευθυντης παντως στην καταγγελια λεει οτι μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιηουμε το δικο μας ρουτερ...

----------


## Avesael

Ρε παιδιά δε ξέρω πλέον τι να υποθέσω με δ'αύτους. Όπώς ανέφερα σε άλλο νήμα πριν 3 ώρες περιπου έχασα τη σύνδεση στο internet εντελώς άσχετα αν άναβαν τα λαμπάκια και του Linksys και του Cinturato, ΚΑΙ ΝΕΚΡΩΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ. Ξαφνου επανέρχονται όλα και καλώ το cc όπυ μου λένε ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν μπορούνε να καταλαβουν πως συνέβει και ότι ίσως να υπήρχε προβλημα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ!! :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:  Εφόσον όμως υπήρχε τεχνικός στα κεντρικά μάλλον έφτιαξε τη βλάβη! Ναι, εφυγε απο τη Μεταμόρφωση και ήρθε Ν.Σμύρνη για να φτάξει τη βλάβη στο ΚΑΦΑΟ :ROFL:   :ROFL:  ΡΕ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΜΕ ΚΑΛΑ....

----------


## jimmy

φιλε απο dslam κεραμειου το ιδιο συμβαν χθες βραδυ γυρω στισ 12:30
νεκρα ολα!!!!!!!!

----------


## Var

Και σε μένα χτες το βράδυ (Ν. Σμύρνη) νέκρωσε το internet, αν και στον Pirelli έδειχνε κανονικά τη σύνδεση. Βέβαια δεν είμαι ακόμα "επίσημα" ενεργοποιημένος, αλλά απ'ότι φαίνεται δεν είχε σχέση  :Wink: 

btw, προσπάθησα να παίξω WoW χτες βράδυ (πριν τη διακοπή) και είχα disconnects κάθε 10'...  :Thumb down:

----------


## imelman

Αν υποθετικά το pirelli λειτουργούσε σαν router και "έπαιρνε" bandwidth απο ενα άλλο "ελεύθερο" modem τότε λογικά δεν θα λύναμε το πρόβλημα? (και ελεύθερες πόρτες και iptv, για όσους φυσικά τους νοιάζει η iptv όπως εμένα). Θεωρητικά είναι εφικτό αυτο?

----------


## Bebouar

Ας το ψάξει καποιος αν και δε νομίζω να παίζει. Δεν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος ακόμα, παρόλο που πήρα εξοπλισμό χθες. Το βράδυ θα παίξω με το κατανεμητή μπας και...
'Ασχετο: Η γκαντεμιά μου γενικότερα συνεχίζεται... η κεραία της πολυκατοικίας είναι OFF(telecoms)...πού θα βάλω το tv-box? οεο?

----------


## vfragos

> εμένα πάλι το ON REC και ON CINEMA παίζανε εξ' αρχής στο Zyxel... παιδευόμαστε για το
> IPTV τώρα...


Και εγώ με zyxel που δοκίμασα σήμερα παίζουν κανονικά, αλλά μου κάνει ένα κουλό ο αποκωδικοποιητής, μετά απο κάμποση ώρα τα δείχνει όλα ασπρόμαυρα και θέλει να τον βγάλεις απο την μπρίζα και να τον ξαναβάλεις. Έχετε παρατηρήσει εσείς κάτι τέτοιο ; Βέβαια πρίν λίγες ώρες ενεργοποιήθηκα και δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο και αυτό. Με το πιρέλλι δεν ξέρω άν θα το κάνει γιατί, το παλιο λάστιχο δεν παίρνει public ip παρά μόνο την ip του εσωτερικού δικτύου της on. Τεχνικός μου είπε ότι δεν παίρνει ip  γιατί δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η ενεργοποίηση ακόμα. Φοβερό πάντως να παίρνει ip κανονικά το zyxel και να μην παίρνει το pirelli

----------


## vasir

> εμένα πάλι το ON REC και ON CINEMA παίζανε εξ' αρχής στο Zyxel... παιδευόμαστε για το
> IPTV τώρα...


Μπορεις να πεις τις ρυθμίσεις που έκανες στο router (ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος το έχει κάνει) για onrec και oncinema ?
Υπ'οψιν είμαι σε linksys wag200g

----------


## Psyx

> Μπορεις να πεις τις ρυθμίσεις που έκανες στο router για onrec και oncinema ?


τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο... απλά έκανα port forward όλες τις πόρτες προς το tvbox...
κάτι σαν DMZ δηλαδή στην 192.168.1.5... από εκεί και μετά έπαιξε μόνο του...
ααα έβγαλα το tvbox από το ρεύμα όταν συγχρόνισε το Zyxel και το ξανάβαλα...

----------


## freeman

δε χρειάζονται όλες οι πόρτες forward... μόνο 20000-20001 TCP/UDP (και ίσως μόνο UDP) αλλά βαρέθηκα να το τσεκάρω  :Wink:

----------


## vasir

Thanks guys   :Smile:   :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael

> Και σε μένα χτες το βράδυ (Ν. Σμύρνη) νέκρωσε το internet, αν και στον Pirelli έδειχνε κανονικά τη σύνδεση. Βέβαια δεν είμαι ακόμα "επίσημα" ενεργοποιημένος, αλλά απ'ότι φαίνεται δεν είχε σχέση 
> 
> btw, προσπάθησα να παίξω WoW χτες βράδυ (πριν τη διακοπή) και είχα disconnects κάθε 10'...


Φίλε Var το Cinturato στα πόσα συγχρόνισε; Το τηλέφωνο σου είναι 211-71χχχχχ ; και πως πάει απο πλευράς λειτουργίας; (Εγω έχω απόσταση από DSLAM Ν.Σμύρνης 1km και συγχρονίζει στα 15mbps αλλά έχω ψιλοπροβλήματα με το τηλέφωνο)

----------


## No-Name

Τι προβλήματα έχεις με το τηλέφωνο????

----------


## Avesael

> Τι προβλήματα έχεις με το τηλέφωνο????


Δε με καλούν ούτε καλώ Q-Telecom σταθερή, δε με καλούν απο Lannet και Telepassport και δε ξέρω από πιο άλλο εναλλακτικο...Έχει κανείς τηλ. Forthnet ή Vivodi να κάνουμε μια δοκιμή και με αυτούς;;

----------


## Avesael

Και κάτι άλλο ρε παιδιά πολλύ περίεργο...Απο τη μέρα ενεργοποίησης όσες φορές και να σβήσω το router ή το Link ή το Λάστιχο και όση ώρα να κάνω να το ξανα ανάψω (ακόμα και 1 ημέρα) παίρνω ΠΑΝΤΑ την ίδια IP! Τι διάολο...dynamic δε δίνουν σε ιδιώτες;;;;;;  :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια εγω προσπαθησα να ανοιξω τισ 20000-20001 αλλα τιποτα...το ον ρεκ δεν παιζει.

----------


## mpamparos

Βρε παιδια πλιζ, ενα τοπικ με ολα τα μοντελα που δουλεψαν...

----------


## dream_GR

εχω εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες static IP, upload 1mbit και απο εχθές το βράδυ ουτε ένα disconnect!!!!

λέτε τελικά να είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο?

Το static IP δεν με χαλάει καθόλου όυτε το 1mbit καθώς δουλευω remote PCAnywhere και πλέον η σύνδεση σπίτι γραφείο είναι παιχνίδι.

Φυσικά πάντα μιλάμε για άλλο ρουτερ απο Cinturato Paparelli

----------


## Avesael

> εχω εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες static IP, upload 1mbit και απο εχθές το βράδυ ουτε ένα disconnect!!!!
> 
> λέτε τελικά να είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο?
> 
> Το static IP δεν με χαλάει καθόλου όυτε το 1mbit καθώς δουλευω remote PCAnywhere και πλέον η σύνδεση σπίτι γραφείο είναι παιχνίδι.
> 
> Φυσικά πάντα μιλάμε για άλλο ρουτερ απο Cinturato Paparelli


Φίλε μου Dream, πανέμορφο το static όπως μας έκατσε. Ελπίζω να μη μας κάτσουν και τίποτα άλλο σε κανένα λογαριασμό λέγοντας μας εταιρικούς χρήστες!  :Whistle:  Με αυτούς όλα να τα περιμένεις...

----------


## Dimitris

Αν ήταν το θέμα ένα απλό port forward θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ανοίξει όλες τις πόρτες του router για να δουλέψει  :Wink:

----------


## shaq141a

Να ρωτήσω κάτι. Δηλαδή το μόνο που σας λείπει είναι ένας κωδικός που χρησιμοποιούν οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ για να μπουν στο Πιπαρελλι και να κάνουν τις ρυθμίσεις? Αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και το router δεν έχει public key encryption κατά το log in του τεχνικού της ON τότε με έναν packet sniffer βρέθηκε το password.

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια δεν θα ηταν καλο να φτιαχναμε ενα θεμα με τα δικα μας ρουτερ,ποια ειναι με ποιες υπηρεσιες δουλευουν (πχ onrec) και τις ρυθμισεις που χρειαζονται?

----------


## mpamparos

Καντε το βρε παιδια...
Χρειαζεται...

----------


## akrato

> εχω εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες static IP, upload 1mbit και απο εχθές το βράδυ ουτε ένα disconnect!!!!
> 
> λέτε τελικά να είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο?
> 
> Το static IP δεν με χαλάει καθόλου όυτε το 1mbit καθώς δουλευω remote PCAnywhere και πλέον η σύνδεση σπίτι γραφείο είναι παιχνίδι.
> 
> Φυσικά πάντα μιλάμε για άλλο ρουτερ απο Cinturato Paparelli


Τελικά ή είναι χαζοί ή είναι άσχετοι ή το static ip είναι προσωρινό...

Αυτοί δεν έλεγαν για static ip μόνο στα εταιρικά;;;;;; 
Νομίζω ότι και σε αυτό κάποια σχέση έχει η τηλεόραση...

Πάντως αυτό και αν είναι επικοινωνιακό λάθος...

----------


## Avesael

Λογικά σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα τεχνικών τους η IPTV και ειδικότερα το VoD για να παίξει θέλει στατική IP, κι αυτό γιατί η χρέωση των ταινιών θα γίνεται μέσω ενός κωδικού δικού μας υποτίθεται (και όχι του 1234 και για Parental Cotrol 0000) και η IP μας θα είναι το ID μας ουσιαστικά...Τώρα παίζει με όλα αυτά που έχουν διαβάσει εδώ μέσα να μας θεωρούν εταιρικούς πελάτες... :Laughing:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Dimitris

Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζετε τότε να βάλετε αυτή την IP και στο router σας ? Εκτός κι αν έχει κάποιο ρόλο η εσωτερική IP που παίρνει πρώτα το Pirelli  :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

Ρε παιδιά...Μπας και μας τιμωρούν με τα disconnects γιατί αγοράσαμε άλλους routers; :Razz:

----------


## Herretic

> Ρε παιδιά...Μπας και μας τιμωρούν με τα disconnects γιατί αγοράσαμε άλλους routers;


Μην ανησυχείς, και με το pirelli τα ίδια και χειρότερα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cacofonix

Πόοσ θα πιάσει το pirelli να το δώσουμε στο ebay;

----------


## evagelos

> Πόοσ θα πιάσει το pirelli να το δώσουμε στο ebay;


 
Κλειδωμένο;
Μα δεν είναι δικό σου.
Οταν τελειώσει η συνδρομή σου το επιστρέφεις

----------


## Cacofonix

Έλεγα άαμ το ξεκλειδώναμε...

----------


## vassilis3

Λίστα άλλων ADSL2+ router που παίζουν *ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ* με ON

Ποιος μας λεει οτι στο μέλλον δεν θα μας πετάξουν απ' εξω?

----------


## Avesael

> Λίστα άλλων ADSL2+ router που παίζουν *ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ* με ON
> 
> Ποιος μας λεει οτι στο μέλλον δεν θα μας πετάξουν απ' εξω?


ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ! Τι; Θα αλλάξουν ρυθμίσεις; Eίνα υποχρεωμένοι να δώσουν DNS Servers κτλ. Θα αλλάξουν Username και Password (Όχι ασφαλώς του router) της σύνδεσης; Ειναι και πάλι υποχρεωμένοι να δώσουν ID και PASS όπως κάνουν ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ *ISP*. Ασε που δεν έχει πάρει κανείς ακόμα τα 4 email addresses που αναφέρουν στο πακέτο....ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ! :Very angry:

----------


## Avvocato

Λοιπον να ριξω μια προταση βομβα, την οποια αν εχει ανταποκριση θα την κανω και σε ξεχωριστο τοπικ??????

Τι λετε να φτιαξουμε αλλη μια επιστολη στην οποια θα προσταζουμε (ναι καλα το εγραψα) την ΟΝ να μην απαιτει συνδρομη που καλειται να πληρωνει ο καθενας καθε μηνα, εως οτου παρεχει ολοκληρομενες τις υπηρεσιες για τις οποιες εχουμε συμβληθει χωρις κανενα ψεγαδι ειτε τεχνικο ειτε "επικοινωνιακο". Δεν ειμαστε ουτε πειραματοζωα ,ουτε ηλιθιοι.
Και πρωπαντως με τον παρα μας απαυτονουμε και την κυρα μας λεει ο σοφος λαος.

Σιγα και μην τους πληρωνουμε για ημιτελεις ή εντελως ανυπαρκτες υπηρεσιες.
Εγω προσωπικα παιδια ενα τετοιο γραμμα θα τους εστελνα αν με ειχανε συνδεσει, αλλα κι εγω εχω παει διακοπες στο Καιρο οπως πολλοι αλλοι εδω. Επισης αυτο ισως να ειναι και θετικο για εμενα γιατι σκεφτομαι σημερα να στηλω αιτηση ακυρωσης.


Σορρυ αν ξεφυγα απο το θεμα λιγο,αλλα ηταν μια σκεψη αιτια των οσω διαβασα ανωθεν.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ

Δεν διαβασα ολα τα μηνυματα και δεν ξερω αν εχει ξαναναφερθει

Εγω παιζω με το Allied Data CopperJet 1612 το οποιο υποστηριζει απο την μανα του ΑΝΝΕΧ-b
αλλα με firmware upgrade το οποιο υπαρχει μεσα στο CD του το γυριζει σε ΑΝΝΕΧ-a
Ηταν το πιο φτηνο που ειχε το Πλαισιο και για αυτο το αγορασα.Προτιμηστε το , αξιζει τα λεφτα του
Μιας και ειχα switchaki το αγορασα παρολο που ειχε μια Ethernet.Κομπλε.....

----------


## Herretic

Off Topic


		Φίλε μου την αλλαγή του firmware την έκανες με δική σου πρωτοβουλία ή το υποστήριζε επίσημα η εταιρία; (το έγραφε στο manual ότι γίνεται δηλαδή; )
Μου έχει μείνει και μένα ένα linksys200g annexB και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, με συμβούλεψαν εδώ να μην του βάλω το fw αλλά αν δούλεψε σε σένα μπορεί να το τολμήσω. (παρεπιμπτώντος αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται να το αγοράσει στείλτε πμ)

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ

Το Router όταν το αγόρασα στην συσκευασία του έλεγε ότι παίζει και με AnnexA και με Β.
Το έβαλα πάνω το σύνδεσα , έβαλα τους κωδικούς αλλά δεν επαιξε.Αρχισα λίγο να το ψάχνω και είδα οτι ηταν default το AnnexB και δεν μπορούσα να το αλλάξω.Εκεινη την ώρα σκέφτηκα να βάλω το CD.Εκει μεσα βρήκα το firmware το οποίο μπορείς να το ξαναλάξεις όποια στιγμή θέλεις
Για να το βάζει η εταιρεία στο cd του παει να πει οτι σου επιτρέπει να του βγάλεις τα ματια...

----------


## Νικαετός

Ποιο cd Μανόλης ?? Σε μένα δεν είχε κανένα cd από όσο θυμάμαι  :Thinking:

----------


## vassilis3

εν κατακλείδι ποιο μοντεμάκι να πάρω?
linksys h zyxel  από ότι διαβάζω αυτά τα δύο εχουν δοκιμαστή εώς τωρα

----------


## hemlock

> εν κατακλείδι ποιο μοντεμάκι να πάρω?
> linksys h zyxel  από ότι διαβάζω αυτά τα δύο εχουν δοκιμαστή εώς τωρα


Εχει δοκιμαστει κανενα απο Modem για ολες τις υπηρεσιες που δινει η ON?
Νομιζω οτι ολα εχουν προβλημα με τη ΤV... :Thinking: 
Και δευτερο θα σε αφησουν να στησεις/αντικαταστησεις το Pirelli με καποιο αλλο?Αυτο δεν το εχει απαντησει κανενας νομιζω.

----------


## zatast

> εν κατακλείδι ποιο μοντεμάκι να πάρω?
> linksys h zyxel  από ότι διαβάζω αυτά τα δύο εχουν δοκιμαστή εώς τωρα


και τα δυο ειναι πολυ καλα!εξαρταται το μοντελο που θες και ποσα διαθετεις!το linksys 200WAG πολυ καλο και τα zyxel  με firewall επισης.Εγγυηση μεν με λιγα κολληματα δε σε σχεση με τα linksys.




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Μου έχει μείνει και μένα ένα linksys200g annexB και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, με συμβούλεψαν εδώ να μην του βάλω το fw αλλά αν δούλεψε σε σένα μπορεί να το τολμήσω.


dont even think it about linksys !!θα το παρεις στο χερι και θα μεινεις με το ....... pirelli στο χερι !!!!

----------


## Cacofonix

Έχω δανείσει ένα Jetspeed 520 σε έαν φίλο, ο οποίος αυτές τις μέρες έλεγε ότι θα αγόραζε άλλο οπότε δεν του χρειάζεται. Λέτε να θα πηγαίνει καλύτερα από το Pirelli; Για Internet μόνο το θέλω το iptv δεν με ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## vasir

[/QUOTE]dont even think it about linksys !!θα το παρεις στο χερι και θα μεινεις με το ....... pirelli στο χερι !!!![/QUOTE]

Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά μπορεί να είμαι τυχερός, αλλά σε εμένα το lynksys δούλεψε άψογα. :Thinking:

----------


## Herretic

dont even think it about linksys !!θα το παρεις στο χερι και θα μεινεις με το ....... pirelli στο χερι !!!![/QUOTE]

Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά μπορεί να είμαι τυχερός, αλλά σε εμένα το lynksys δούλεψε άψογα. :Thinking: [/QUOTE]

Όχι φίλε μου σε εμένα αναφερόταν που ρώτησα για την αλλαγή του annexB firmware σε Α

----------


## vasir

> dont even think it about linksys !!θα το παρεις στο χερι και θα μεινεις με το ....... pirelli στο χερι !!!! 
> 
> Όχι φίλε μου σε εμένα αναφερόταν που ρώτησα για την αλλαγή του annexB firmware σε Α


Srry δικο μου λάθος  :Razz:

----------


## john341

Βρε παιδια εχω ενα Zyxel 660 ο εξοπλισμος δεν μου εχει ερθει ακομα, το βαζω επανω στην γραμμη με ρυθμισεις PPOE,UBR 8,35 user on pass on συνχρονιζει στη γραμμη με down 15000 και up 1000 αλλα δεν κανει connect .Μπορει να βοηθησει καποιος? Μηπως κανω κατι λαθος?

----------


## vfragos

> Βρε παιδια εχω ενα Zyxel 660 ο εξοπλισμος δεν μου εχει ερθει ακομα, το βαζω επανω στην γραμμη με ρυθμισεις PPOE,UBR 8,35 user on pass on συνχρονιζει στη γραμμη με down 15000 και up 1000 αλλα δεν κανει connect .Μπορει να βοηθησει καποιος? Μηπως κανω κατι λαθος?


To Ubr είναι το Qos ; Βάλτο καλύτερα CBR. Κάπου έκει έχει και μια επιλογή LLC εάν θυμάμαι καλά βάλε και αυτή.

----------


## flevio

> Φίλε μου Dream, πανέμορφο το static όπως μας έκατσε. Ελπίζω να μη μας κάτσουν και τίποτα άλλο σε κανένα λογαριασμό λέγοντας μας εταιρικούς χρήστες!  Με αυτούς όλα να τα περιμένεις...


πιο πανεμορφο ρε παιδια??? :Thumb down:  
 δε φτανει που δεν αφηνουν πορτες για να κατεβαζει ο κοσμος..
να του κοψουν και το rapidshare ?

αστε τα hack attack που θα πηγαινουν συνεφο...

----------


## Avvocato

> πιο πανεμορφο ρε παιδια??? 
>  δε φτανει που δεν αφηνουν πορτες για να κατεβαζει ο κοσμος..
> να του κοψουν και το rapidshare ?
> 
> αστε τα hack attack που θα πηγαινουν συνεφο...



μπορεις παντα να πληρωσεις για premium rapidshare

----------


## flevio

> μπορεις παντα να πληρωσεις για premium rapidshare


 
καλα ρε c αμα θες να στησεις server για δε δινεις 6ε και ταλαιπωρεις εμας?
με 512up στηνεις ενα καλο server για σκακι ,τενις.. :Clap:

----------


## Herretic

> πιο πανεμορφο ρε παιδια??? 
>  δε φτανει που δεν αφηνουν πορτες για να κατεβαζει ο κοσμος..
> να του κοψουν και το rapidshare ?
> 
> αστε τα hack attack που θα πηγαινουν συνεφο...


Δοκίμασε από εδώ http://www.vidalia-project.net/ αυτό  μαζί με αυτό

----------


## nikosrr

Εγώ πριν απο λίγο σύνδεσα το ρουτεράκι μου 3Com 3CRWDR100A-72 το οποίο παίζει κανονικά με port forward κλπ.Απο TV δεν κοίταξα τπτ αλλά μόλις γίνει θα γράψω.

----------


## Herretic

Παιδιά δοκίμασα ένα pirelli ενός φίλου που έχει νεα γραμμή εδώ και μέρες αλλά όχι inet (συγχρονίζει στα 17ΜΒ) και δεν δούλευε στην γραμμή μου (έχω κανονικά internet). To μόνο διαφορετικό είναι ότι το protocol του vc του δεν είναι PPPoE αλλά mac encapsulation. Τί παίζει λέτε; Μήπως το bootfile που του στέλνουν είναι λάθος;

Επίσης βάλαμε στην γραμμή μου και ένα zyxel 661 δικό του, που επίσης δεν του συγχρονίζει, και δεν δούλεψε, ούτε καν συγχρόνισε. Τα δοκιμάσαμε όλα αλλά τίποτα. Έχει κανείς το συγκεκριμένο router να μου πει αν παίζει; Περιμένω τα φώτα σας.

----------


## manosfragma

την βοηθεια σασ , !!! μπορω να παρω αλλο μοντεμ και να το συνδεσω στο pc και να εχω ολλα τα πορτσ ανοικτα και να βαλω το βρωμο pirrelli toys σε αλλη τηλεφονικη πριζα και να το χω συνδεδεμενο με τον αποδικοποι/τη της ον και να βλεπω την τv thw on? please help

----------


## dream_GR

> την βοηθεια σασ , !!! μπορω να παρω αλλο μοντεμ και να το συνδεσω στο pc και να εχω ολλα τα πορτσ ανοικτα και να βαλω το βρωμο pirrelli toys σε αλλη τηλεφονικη πριζα και να το χω συνδεδεμενο με τον αποδικοποι/τη της ον και να βλεπω την τv thw on? please help


Ναί γίνεται.

Απλά ενα ενα router θα είναι ανοικτό την φορά!!

----------


## john341

> To Ubr είναι το Qos ; Βάλτο καλύτερα CBR. Κάπου έκει έχει και μια επιλογή LLC εάν θυμάμαι καλά βάλε και αυτή.


Δεν θελει να κανει connect με τιποτα.LLC ειναι το εβαλα και το Qos CBR αλλα τιποτα.Το λαμπακι της DSL στο Zyxel γινετε πορτοκαλι αλλα αναβοσβυνει σαν μην ειναι σωστα το user-pass.Κατι αλλο μήπως?Το user - pass on-on δεν ειναι?
Οι Dns servers μπορει καποιος να μου πει ip's?

----------


## nikosrr

Primary DNS 91.132.4.4 
Secondary DNS 91.132.4.20

----------


## john341

> Primary DNS 91.132.4.4 
> Secondary DNS 91.132.4.20


Οποτε σωστα τα εχω.Τιποτα το λαμπακι του router αναβοσβυνει πορτοκαλι σαν μην μπορει να κανει logon.

----------


## Jazzer

> Οποτε σωστα τα εχω.Τιποτα το λαμπακι του router αναβοσβυνει πορτοκαλι σαν μην μπορει να κανει logon.


Δοκίμασε το τελευταίο firmware από το site της Zyxel αφού κάνεις back up τo παλιό. :Smile:

----------


## nikosrr

Συνγχρονίζει;Μετά δες αν είσαι on-line.

----------


## sanidas

Μολις παρελαβα το Zyxel P660 - D1 και το εβαλα επανω στην γραμμη που 2 μερες τωρα το Pirelli δουλευει μια χαρα και απλα δεν βρισκει ουτε καν τιν γραμμη... τι παιζει?? 
Προσπαθω να μπω με telnet για να αλλαξω το adsl mode σε adsl2+ αλλα οταν μπενω με ρωταει ξερα το pass  το οποιο και δινω και μετα δεν μου βγαζει τις επιλογες που εχω δει σε τοσα ss οτι εχουν τα zyxel παρα μονο το ras>.
Κανω κατι λαθος??? Τι μπορει να φταιει που δεν βρισκει την adsl?? :Sad:

----------


## gpap45

Καλησπερα σε ολους!

Πρωτο μηνυμα μου (μακαρι να ηταν για καλυτερους λογους...)

Τραβαω και εγω το ζορι της ΟΝ... Την ΤV δεν θα την εβαζα ετσι κι'αλλιως, οποτε με τα χαλια που εχει αυτο το Pirelli (μεγαλυτερο download απο 200 Kb δεν ειδα, περα απο τις γελοιες ρυθμισεις ON/ON κτλ) εφερα να βαλω το παλιο μου (linksys WAG 354G), το βρισκει κανονικα, αλλα δεν ανοιγει νετ...

Μιας και δεν ειμαι τοσο μαγκας με ολα αυτα ελπιζω καποιος που να "το'χει" ευκολο να στειλει ενα pm (να μην πιανω και ολο το τοπικ με αυτο) να μου πει τι περιπου πρεπει να κανω μετα...

Ελπιζω να βρεθει ενας ρε παιδια... Ευχαριστω...

Υ.Γ. Για τα απαραδεκτα της ΟΝ θα τα πω αλλη φορα, απλα θα πω οτι ΒΡΑΖΩ!!!

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ

> Δεν θελει να κανει connect με τιποτα.LLC ειναι το εβαλα και το Qos CBR αλλα τιποτα.Το λαμπακι της DSL στο Zyxel γινετε πορτοκαλι αλλα αναβοσβυνει σαν μην ειναι σωστα το user-pass.Κατι αλλο μήπως?Το user - pass on-on δεν ειναι?
> Οι Dns servers μπορει καποιος να μου πει ip's?


Δεν ξερω αν το ελυσες το θεμα αλλα το USER και PASS που πρεπει να βαλεις στο Zyxel και σε οποιοδηποτε αλλο συμβατο router για να παιξει ειναι τα ιδια με αυτα που εβαζες στο Site της Ον για να δεις την πορεια της αιτησεως σου

----------


## Avesael

> Δεν ξερω αν το ελυσες το θεμα αλλα το USER και PASS που πρεπει να βαλεις στο Zyxel και σε οποιοδηποτε αλλο συμβατο router για να παιξει ειναι τα ιδια με αυτα που εβαζες στο Site της Ον για να δεις την πορεια της αιτησεως σου


Είσαι σίγουρος γι'αυτό που γράφεις; Δε νομίζω ότι έχουν δώσει user/pass οι φίλτατοι...

----------


## Avesael

Άλλωστε όλοι με on/on είναι συνδεδεμένοι...Είτε με Linksys, είτε με Zyxel, είτε με 3com, κτλ.

----------


## Avesael

Sorry φίλε ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ...Τελικά είχες δίκιο εν'μέρει. Οντως μπαίνει και το user/pass για το MyOn με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι δεν είναι το μόνο! Οπως αναφέρθηκε και σε άλλο νήμα (και μετά από δοκιμή που έκανα) ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ συνδέεσαι!!!!! :ROFL:   Η γελοιότητα και η προχειρότητα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο...Και είχα πει να μη ξανασχολιάσω άσχημα....Κριμα... :Thumb down:

----------


## momo

Και για πιοι λογο να εχει συγκεκριμενα pass και user o κα8ενασ? 
Εξαλου για να εχει ιντερνετ απο ον εισαι στο ιδιοκτιτο....οποτε?
δεν ειναι σαν τουσ αλους providers που δινουν και μεσω Οτε ωστε να ειχε καποιο νοημα του στηλ . περνεισ μια γραμη και δεν αγοραζεισ συνδρομη και να μπενεισ τσαμπα.... σιγα μιωσαν και τα κοστοι  
- ενας authentication server

----------


## john341

> Δοκίμασε το τελευταίο firmware από το site της Zyxel αφού κάνεις back up τo παλιό.


Καλη ιδεα θα το δοκιμασω αυτο.Παντως στο status μου λεει οτι ειναι up αλλα οχι connect.

----------


## ThanosDJ

Εχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να συνδεθεί με modem / router Fritz (Annex A); Δοκίμασα χτες εγώ με on/on user name και pass αλλά δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ. Μου δείχνει κανονικά τις ταχύτητες της γραμμής αλλά δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πεί τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω για να συνδεθώ; Ή να αγορασω κάποιο Linksys ή Zyxel modem / router;

----------


## blackrose

πεδία σας παρακαλώ μι ζιται κωδικούς για να μπω στη σελίδα του  modem user and pass  για το Linkis  ξέρη  κανένας τους κωδικούς που εχι αρχικά ?

----------


## momo

john341 γραψε μολις μπεις μετα το ras> wan adsl opencmd multimode

η εαν 8ες αδσλ2+ μονο wan adsl opencmd adsl2+

πατα ? η καπoiο αλλο για να δεις της επιλογες του

----------


## haris2121

> πεδία σας παρακαλώ μι ζιται κωδικούς για να μπω στη σελίδα του  modem user and pass  για το Linkis  ξέρη  κανένας τους κωδικούς που εχι αρχικά ?


on/on αυτα αυτα ειναι τα default pass

----------


## greekzero

linksys = admin admin.
zyxel = admin 1234
pirelli = on on

----------


## blackrose

Σας ευχαριστω πολλη πεδια!Αν κάποιος ήξερε να μου πι πως ανοίγεις πόρτες στο  linksys      ??επίσης άμα το nat to  κάνης  off  δεν διευκολύνει αυτό στο κατέβασμα  p2p klp? Πάντως εμένα φτάνει το πολλή 152kb

----------


## Nemessis

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα που είμαι ημι-ενεργοποιημένος. Ξέρετε τώρα, τηλεφωνο δεν παίζει....ανα 3 λεπτά αποσυνδέσεις κ.τ.λ.
Εχθές που δοκίμασα για πρώτη φορά το Pirelli δεν έπαιξε. Κάτι μου έλεγε πώς είχε error το script. Δεν ξέρω τη φταιει μιάς και έπαρνε μόνο Private IP.
Μετά έβαλα το AVM 7140 Annex A. Κλειδώνει μεταξύ 8900 και 9400 down και 200 με 250 up (όπως και το pirelli). Έχεις κανείς ιδέα σε τι οφείλεται?

----------


## grallye

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ROUTER ΠΗΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ linksys wag200g ΜΗΠΟΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΕΤΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ. ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ΤΟ TV BOX ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ. :Worthy:

----------


## blackrose

Καλησπέρα και καλή ανάσταση  έχω πρόβλημα ξαφνικά δεν μπαίνω στο msn  mesager  τα βρίσκει όλα καλά στον ελενχο αλά δεν κάνη επιδιόρθωση….βρήκα κατή στο  forum για κάτι εντολές αλά τίποτα έχω Βάλη την καινούρια αναβάθμιση του linksys σας παρακαλώ βοιθηα δεν βρίσκω λύση

----------


## greekzero

Έτσι θα παίξουν τα settings σου με τo linksys.Εγώ βεβαια έχω βάλει ADSL 2 γιατί συγχρονίζει χαμηλότερα και δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις.
http://img141.imagevenue.com/view.ph...d_122_63lo.jpg



εσύ κανε την τελευταία αναβάθμιση από τo site τις linksys και μετά δώσε αυτήν την εντολή στο run και reboot μετά θα είσαι ok με msn messenger.
*netsh int tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled*

----------


## blackrose

Click start
- Type: cmd
- Right-click cmd.exe when it appears under Applications
- Click Run As Administrator
- Type the following: netsh int tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled
- Press enter
Τα έκανα όλα αυτά που λει και το μήνυμα που βγαζη είναι ¨*ο ορισμός global  sto ipv4 η λειτουργία που ζητήθηκε απαιτεί  προβιβασμό  δικαιωμάτων* τώρα  τι κάνω

----------


## greekzero

NETGEAR DG834 τo πήρα σήμερα από πλαίσιο 65 euro και από 5 margin downstream που έδειχνε η γραμμή μου με τo linksys τώρα έχει πάει 8 και δεν έχω καμια αποσύνδεση.

----------


## vfragos

> NETGEAR DG834 τo πήρα σήμερα από πλαίσιο 65 euro και από 5 margin downstream που έδειχνε η γραμμή μου με τo linksys τώρα έχει πάει 8 και δεν έχω καμια αποσύνδεση.


To συγκεριμένο μοντέλο φημίζεται ότι μπορεί να δουλέψει χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις με πολύ χαμηλά noise margin, ακόμα και με 0.
Υποστηρίζει adsl2+ κατευθείαν ή χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση το firmaware ;

----------


## greekzero

Έχει τo τελευταίο installed ADSL2+ supported.Καλά χωρίς πλακα έχω και τo linksys και ένα USR  αλλα όπως μου δούλεψε αυτό επάνω στην γραμμή δεν δούλεψε κανένα άλλο. τι να πω... καλή δουλειά από τo netgear εκεί που δεν τo περίμενα.Καλά να λέμε και του στραβού τo δίκιο πρέπει να φτιάξει τo πρόβλημα και η on αλλιώς δεν εγγυάται κανένα montem ότι δεν θα έχω αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## Daemon

Τελικά κατάφερε κανένας να κάνει να παίξει την IP-TV (εννοείτε με άλλο router εκτός Pirelli)? Βρέθηκε η λύση με της mac-address του Sagem?

----------


## hemlock

> Τελικά κατάφερε κανένας να κάνει να παίξει την IP-TV (εννοείτε με άλλο router εκτός Pirelli)? Βρέθηκε η λύση με της mac-address του Sagem?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88962

----------


## Valsam75

Παιδια για πειτε μου σας παρακαλω κατι γιατι δεν ξερω πολλα απο τεχνικά θέματα δικτύων
και μετα απο οσα διαβασα ειμαι μπερδεμένος

Αν χρησιμοποιήσω ενα ΔΙΚΟ μου router ADSL2+ αντί για αυτό που δίνει η On Telecoms
το οποιο να μπορει να υποστηρίζει firewall, NAT, UPnP και Port Forwarding
τότε ειμαι ΟΚ ?

Θα μπορω να παιζω XBOX και να κανω HOST κανονικα ? Τα P2P προγραμματα θα δουλευουν
οκ ικανοποιητικά ?  
 :Thinking:  

Τωρα χρησιμοποιώ ενα Router ADSL/ISDN ασυρματο (LinkSys) το οποιο εχει ολες αυτες
τις δυνατότητες αλλα δεν τις εχω ρυθμίσει. Εγω εβαλα απλα τις ρυθμίσεις για την
σύνδεση με τον ISP μου (Forthnet προς το παρον) και παιζουν ολα κανονικά.

Games στο PC δεν εχω δοκιμάσει οστώσω. Μονο στην Κονσολα (XBOX & Wii) τα οποια
ειναι ολα εκει μια χαρα.     :One thumb up:  

Επισης προγραμματα οπως Kazaa και Ares και GrabIT δουλευουν επισης κανονικα 
η ταχύτητα τους οριζεται και απο ποιον περνω τα αρχεια, αλλα χτυπαω ταχύτητες απο
190 - 225 kb/sec (εχω 2048/256 προσβαση αυτη τη στιγμή) .


Αν παω On Telecoms και χρησιμοποιήσω δικο μου ADSL2+ router θα εχω λετε
προβληματα ? Με ενδιαφερει κυρίως το online gaming (απο κονσολα) και κατεβασμα
αρχείων απο P2P.  
 :Thinking:  

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικά σε οποιον μπει στον κόπο να μου απαντήσει υπεύθυνα.

----------


## A_gamer

> Παιδια για πειτε μου σας παρακαλω κατι γιατι δεν ξερω πολλα απο τεχνικά θέματα δικτύων
> και μετα απο οσα διαβασα ειμαι μπερδεμένος
> 
> Αν χρησιμοποιήσω ενα ΔΙΚΟ μου router ADSL2+ αντί για αυτό που δίνει η On Telecoms
> το οποιο να μπορει να υποστηρίζει firewall, NAT, UPnP και Port Forwarding
> τότε ειμαι ΟΚ ?
> 
> Θα μπορω να παιζω XBOX και να κανω HOST κανονικα ? Τα P2P προγραμματα θα δουλευουν
> οκ ικανοποιητικά ?  
> ...


Δε θα έχεις πρόβλημα,απλώς δε θα παίζει η ΙP TV.Γι' αυτό συμφέρει πιο πολύ μία προσφορά που να έχει μόνο τηλ. και Ίντερνετ,όπως το 2play της Forthnet,να μην πληρώνεις μία υπηρεσία που δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις.Αν έχεις κάλυψη μόνο από ΟΝ,καλύτερα να περιμένεις.

----------


## Valsam75

> Δε θα έχεις πρόβλημα,απλώς δε θα παίζει η ΙP TV.Γι' αυτό συμφέρει πιο πολύ μία προσφορά που να έχει μόνο τηλ. και Ίντερνετ,όπως το 2play της Forthnet,να μην πληρώνεις μία υπηρεσία που δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις.Αν έχεις κάλυψη μόνο από ΟΝ,καλύτερα να περιμένεις.


Ναι.. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν με ενδιαφερει και πολυ το IPTV. Αλλα στην Forthnet το ιδιοκτητο
δικτυο της (το οποιο με καλύπτει) δεν ειναι ADSL2+ αλλα ADSL ..Δεν χρειαζεται λενε καν
να αλλαξω router. (Δεν εχω ADSL2 ρουτερ) ... Και επισης μου ειπαν οτι δεν μπορουν
να μου εγγυηθουν τα 10 Mbit γιατι παίζουν πολλες συνθήκες. Το θεμα ειναι ποσο να χανει
άραγε... απο 10 να πεφτει στα 8 , ή απο 10 να πεφτει στα 2, και να βρισκομαι παλι εδω
που είμαι και τωρα (στα 2). Στην On Telecoms παλι, μου λενε οτι μου δινουν εγγύηση
για την ταχύτητα για 4 μηνες.  Και οτι τα 10 Mbit θα τα πιανω μονο αν εχω κλειστη την
τηλεοραση αλλιως θα μοιράζεται η ταχύτητα δίνοντας προτεραιότητα στην TV.
(η οποια λένε οτι πιάνει περιπου 6 Mbit της συνολικής ταχύτητας).

Επισης ειπαν οτι η Forthnet δεν εχει οπτικες ινες και οτι ειναι αδυνατο να πιασω ταχύτητες
κοντα στα 10 Mbit απο το δικτυο της. Αλλιως θα με συνέφερε πολυ μια και ειναι φτηνότερη
απο την On Telecoms και εμενα δεν με δελεαζει τόσο η τηλεόραση, ουτε το τηλεφωνο.

----------


## A_gamer

> Ναι.. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν με ενδιαφερει και πολυ το IPTV. Αλλα στην Forthnet το ιδιοκτητο
> δικτυο της (το οποιο με καλύπτει) δεν ειναι ADSL2+ αλλα ADSL ..Δεν χρειαζεται λενε καν
> να αλλαξω router. (Δεν εχω ADSL2 ρουτερ) ... Και επισης μου ειπαν οτι δεν μπορουν
> να μου εγγυηθουν τα 10 Mbit γιατι παίζουν πολλες συνθήκες. Το θεμα ειναι ποσο να χανει
> άραγε... απο 10 να πεφτει στα 8 , ή απο 10 να πεφτει στα 2, και να βρισκομαι παλι εδω
> που είμαι και τωρα (στα 2). Στην On Telecoms παλι, μου λενε οτι μου δινουν εγγύηση
> για την ταχύτητα για 4 μηνες. Και οτι τα 10 Mbit θα τα πιανω μονο αν εχω κλειστη την
> τηλεοραση αλλιως θα μοιράζεται η ταχύτητα δίνοντας προτεραιότητα στην TV.
> (η οποια λένε οτι πιάνει περιπου 6 Mbit της συνολικής ταχύτητας).


Βρες τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου,θα τα λέει κάπου στο interface του router(Line attenuation κλπ.).Όσο για το ADSL2 δεν μπορεί να μην έχει,απλώς γίνεται να συγχρονίσεις και στο ADSL1(GDM.T),τα ΑDSL2 DSLAM είναι συμβατά με παλαιότερες τεχνολογίες..




> Επισης ειπαν οτι η Forthnet δεν εχει οπτικες ινες και οτι ειναι αδυνατο να πιασω ταχύτητες
> κοντα στα 10 Mbit απο το δικτυο της. Αλλιως θα με συνέφερε πολυ μια και ειναι φτηνότερη
> απο την On Telecoms και εμενα δεν με δελεαζει τόσο η τηλεόραση, ουτε το τηλεφωνο.


Αααααχαχαχαχα  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :ROFL: ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΙΝΕΣ;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  το ξέρει η Forthnet για τη συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση ώστε να τους μηνύσει; :Very angry:

----------


## HIK248

> Ναι.. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν με ενδιαφερει και πολυ το IPTV. Αλλα στην Forthnet το ιδιοκτητο
> δικτυο της (το οποιο με καλύπτει) δεν ειναι ADSL2+ αλλα ADSL ..Δεν χρειαζεται λενε καν
> να αλλαξω router. (Δεν εχω ADSL2 ρουτερ) ... Και επισης μου ειπαν οτι δεν μπορουν
> να μου εγγυηθουν τα 10 Mbit γιατι παίζουν πολλες συνθήκες. Το θεμα ειναι ποσο να χανει
> άραγε... απο 10 να πεφτει στα 8 , ή απο 10 να πεφτει στα 2, και να βρισκομαι παλι εδω
> που είμαι και τωρα (στα 2). Στην On Telecoms παλι, μου λενε οτι μου δινουν εγγύηση
> για την ταχύτητα για 4 μηνες.  Και οτι τα 10 Mbit θα τα πιανω μονο αν εχω κλειστη την
> τηλεοραση αλλιως θα μοιράζεται η ταχύτητα δίνοντας προτεραιότητα στην TV.
> (η οποια λένε οτι πιάνει περιπου 6 Mbit της συνολικής ταχύτητας).
> ...


Νομιζω πως adsl2+ ειναι και τη Forthnet,10ΜΒit δεν μπορει να δωσει η adsl.Tα 10 δεν μπωρει να στα εγγυηθει κανένας,εξαρτωνται απο την κατασταση της γραμμης σου(κοιτα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205).Αν κοιταξεις στο subforum για την ΟΝ θα δεις πως πολλοι που εχουν ενεργωποιηθει δεν μπορουν να τα πιασουν,πιο πολλοι εχω την εντυπωση απο την Forthnet  τα πιανουν και εχουν  και πιο καλες πραγματικες ταχυτητες αλλα κοιτα καλυτερα τα αντισοιχα subforum για να δεις εντυπωσεις και παραπονα ατομων που ειναι συνδρομητες στις εταιριες.
Πραγματι οταν εχεις ανοιχτη την τηλεοραση θα σου τρωει ταχυτητα ομως νομιζω πως τα περδεψες η δεν στα ειπαν καλα,η τηλεραση απο οτι ειπαν καποιοι ενεργποιημενοι θα πρεπει να τρωει 3-4(που ειναι το τυπικο για mpeg-2 iptv) και να μενουν καπου 6

Α και αν θαβουν ετσι την Forthnet  οι εργαζομενοι στην ΟΝ προβλεπω δικαστηρια συντομα :Razz:

----------


## flatrate

Συγνωμη επειδη δεν πολυ παρακολουθω την συζητηση τα μοντεμ αυτα δεν μπορουν να αλλαχτουν?

Δηλαδη θελωντας και μη μονο τα pirelli παιζουν στο δικτυο της ON?

btw με 800-1000 κβit κανεις streaming divx αρα αυτο για τα 6 mbit μου φαινεται ΠΟΛΥ hardcore για να ισχυει.

----------


## A_gamer

> (...)Α και αν θαβουν ετσι την Forthnet οι εργαζομενοι στην ΟΝ προβλεπω δικαστηρια συντομα


Σε πρόλαβα. :Razz: 




> Αααααχαχαχαχα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΙΝΕΣ;  το ξέρει η Forthnet για τη συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση ώστε να τους μηνύσει;

----------


## HIK248

> Συγνωμη επειδη δεν πολυ παρακολουθω την συζητηση τα μοντεμ αυτα δεν μπορουν να αλλαχτουν?
> 
> Δηλαδη θελωντας και μη μονο τα pirelli παιζουν στο δικτυο της ON?


Mπορεις να αλλαξεις,αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες με αλλο router δεν θα μπορεις να χρησιμοποιεις την iptv.
Κοιτα
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88962

----------


## Valsam75

> Βρες τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου,θα τα λέει κάπου στο interface του router(Line attenuation κλπ.).Όσο για το ADSL2 δεν μπορεί να μην έχει,απλώς γίνεται να συγχρονίσεις και στο ADSL1(GDM.T),τα ΑDSL2 DSLAM είναι συμβατά με παλαιότερες τεχνολογίες..


Βρηκα κατι που λεει DSL Modulation και εχει ενα listbox με τις επιλογες :
MultiMode
T1.413
G.dmt
G.lite
ADSL2
ADSL2+

Αυτή τη στιγμή η Forthnet μου το εχει ρυθμισμένο στο MultiMode (ειμαι στα 2048/256)
δεν ειμαι στο ιδιοκτητο της ακόμα.

Αυτα τα ADSL2 kai ΑDSL2+ σημαινει οτι τελικα το router μου υπαρχει περίπτωση να
ειναι ADSL2+ ??!? Eιναι το LinkSys WAG200G
Οταν το αγοραζα το πηρα για ADSL δεν εγραφε πουθενα ADSL2+




> Αααααχαχαχαχα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΙΝΕΣ;  το ξέρει η Forthnet για τη συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση ώστε να τους μηνύσει;


To παλικαρι στο τηλεφωνο ειπε οτι ειναι οι μόνοι που ειναι ΕΞΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΥ ολοκληρος
ο κορμος και τι αλλα τεχνικα εκει μου ελεγε σε οπτικες ίνες και οτι η καμμια αλλη εταιρeια
δεν ειναι ολόκληρη με οπτικες ινες.

Mε ολα αυτα που διαβάζω ισως ειναι καλό να ακυρώσω την προεγγραφή μου απο την 
ON και να παω στην δοκιμασμένη Forthnet που ειμαι ετσι και αλλιως 3 χρονια
τωρα συνδρομητής εκει.

Δεν ξερω ποιον να εμπιστευτω στο τελος.. Μπαχαλο..

----------


## A_gamer

> Συγνωμη επειδη δεν πολυ παρακολουθω την συζητηση τα μοντεμ αυτα δεν μπορουν να αλλαχτουν?
> 
> Δηλαδη θελωντας και μη μονο τα pirelli παιζουν στο δικτυο της ON?
> 
> btw με 800-1000 κβit κανεις streaming divx αρα αυτο για τα 6 mbit μου φαινεται ΠΟΛΥ hardcore για να ισχυει.


Μπορούν, αλλά δε θα παίζει η IPTV.Όσο για τα 6 mbit,είναι το ανώτατο όριο και είναι λόγω MPEG2(!).Η Vivodi,που χρησιμοποιεί MPEG4,δεσμεύει μέχρι 4 (συνήθως 2-3) απ' ό,τι έχω ακούσει.




> Αυτα τα ADSL2 kai ΑDSL2+ σημαινει οτι τελικα το router μου υπαρχει περίπτωση να
> ειναι ADSL2+ ??!? Eιναι το LinkSys WAG200G
> Οταν το αγοραζα το πηρα για ADSL δεν εγραφε πουθενα ADSL2+


Αν το λέει μέσα στο ρούτερ τότε ναι,σίγουρα τα υποστηρίζει.Όσο για τα στατιστικά της γραμμής που έλεγα, ψάξε και θα βρεις κάπου το Line Attenuation,το S(ignal)N(oise)R(atio) Margin κ.ά.Τα στατιστικά αυτά πόσταρέ τα εδώ.

----------


## HIK248

> Βρηκα κατι που λεει DSL Modulation και εχει ενα listbox με τις επιλογες :
> MultiMode
> T1.413
> G.dmt
> G.lite
> ADSL2
> ADSL2+
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή η Forthnet μου το εχει ρυθμισμένο στο MultiMode (ειμαι στα 2048/256)
> ...


Ναι ειναι και adsl2+,μαλισα αρκετοι στην ΟΝ το χρησιμοποιουν αντι του Pιrelli

----------


## Valsam75

> Ναι ειναι και adsl2+,μαλισα αρκετοι στην ΟΝ το χρησιμοποιουν αντι του Pιrelli


Αυτο το "ΑΝΤΙ" του Pirelli ...με προβληματιζει... Γιατι θα πρεπει να υπαρχει ΑΝΤΙ ?
το LinkSys δεν μου το εδωσε η ON για να επιλεξω μεταξυ των δυο, ειναι δικό μου.
Γιατι να μην κρατησω και τα δυο ?

Οταν βλεπω IPTV να χρησιμοποιώ το Pirelli και οταν ανοιγω το PC ή XBOX, Wii να
ανοίγω το LinkSys..... μεχρι να λυθουν τα προβληματα με την ON.

Aπο την αλλη ειναι ρίσκο, γιατι τόσο καιρο ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενός με την εξυπηρέτηση
και επιδόσεις της Forthnet για να παω στην τυχη σε μια καινουργια υπηρεσία,
αλλα θα μου πετε χωρις ρίσκο δεν υπαρχει και κέρδος...

ή όλα ή τιποτα... Η κερδιζεις ή καιγεσαι ... :-) Τράπουλα θυμίζει η κατάσταση.

----------


## A_gamer

> Αυτο το "ΑΝΤΙ" του Pirelli ...με προβληματιζει... Γιατι θα πρεπει να υπαρχει ΑΝΤΙ ?
> το LinkSys δεν μου το εδωσε η ON για να επιλεξω μεταξυ των δυο, ειναι δικό μου.
> Γιατι να μην κρατησω και τα δυο ?
> 
> Οταν βλεπω IPTV να χρησιμοποιώ το Pirelli και οταν ανοιγω το PC ή XBOX, Wii να
> ανοίγω το LinkSys..... μεχρι να λυθουν τα προβληματα με την ON.
> 
> Aπο την αλλη ειναι ρίσκο, γιατι τόσο καιρο ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενός με την εξυπηρέτηση
> και επιδόσεις της Forthnet για να παω στην τυχη σε μια καινουργια υπηρεσία,
> ...


Αυτό που λες το κάνουν οι περισσότεροι,να αλλάζουν ρούτερ.Αλλά άκουσε τη συμβουλή μου και βάλε άλλη εταιρία.Edit: [ Αν θες σώνει και καλά τηλεόραση,πιστεύω πως η Vivodi είναι καλύτερη λύση. ]

----------


## Valsam75

> Αυτό που λες το κάνουν οι περισσότεροι,να αλλάζουν ρούτερ.Αλλά άκουσε τη συμβουλή μου και βάλε άλλη εταιρία.


Nαι μαλλον αυτο θα κανω γιατι μια υπηρεσία δεν ειναι μόνο τεχνολογία... πρωτα απ ολα
πρεπει να ειναι εμπιστοσύνη και αξιοπιστια και δόξα το Θεο μεχρι στιγμής δεν ειχα 
παράπονα απο την Forthnet. Δηλαδη ειχα καποιες φορες αλλα τα παραπονα αυτα
θα μπορουσα να τα εχω για οποιαδήποτε αλλη εταιρεία (μερικες φορες απο τα 2Mbit
πεφτω σε πραγματικες ταχυτητες του 1,5 ή και πολυ πιο κατω...αλλα εχει να κανει με
την κίνηση κτλ...ας πουμε πολυ νωρις το πρωι πιανω πολυ ωραιες ταχύτητες).

Αυτο που αναρρωτιέμαι ειναι αν πάω στα 1-10Mbit της Forthnet ιδιοκτητο δίκτυο, θα
πιάνω πανω απο 2Mbit που ειμαι τώρα, ή στην πραγματικότητα αντι για 10 θα βρεθω
εδώ που είμαι και τωρα ?? Δεν λεω να μην υπαρχουν απώλειες...αντε αντι για 10 να εχω
8 ή 7 ...αλλα 1-2 ?   Και μου ειπαν στο τηλεφωνο οτι δεν μπορουν να μου εγγυηθούν
τα 10 Mbit... αλλα τουλαχιστον αυτοι ήταν ειλικρινείς και αυτο μετραει αρκετα...

Θα το σκεφτω καλυτερα αυριο ..τωρα ειναι αργα ευχαριστω και καληνυχτα.

----------


## Herretic

@Valsam75



> Αλλα στην Forthnet το ιδιοκτητο δικτυο της (το οποιο με καλύπτει) δεν ειναι ADSL2+ αλλα ADSL ..Δεν χρειαζεται λενε καν να αλλαξω router. (Δεν εχω ADSL2 ρουτερ) ...


τα 10Mbps που δινει η forthnet ειναι σε ADSL 2 και οχι ADSL ή ADSL 2+ (δες εδώ)
Επίσης, το lynksys που έχεις είναι ADSL2+ αλλά δυστυχώς είναι ISDN που σημαίνει δεν θα παίζει έτσι και αλλιώς στις PSTN γραμμές των ΟΝ και Forthnet.




> Οταν βλεπω IPTV να χρησιμοποιώ το Pirelli και οταν ανοιγω το PC ή XBOX, Wii να ανοίγω το LinkSys..... μεχρι να λυθουν τα προβληματα με την ON.


δεν σε εμποδίζει κανείς να το κάνεις. Μάλιστα εδώ κάποιος ήδη βρήκε λύση πώς να χρησιμοποιείς το δικό σου router και για το IPTV.




> Αυτο που αναρρωτιέμαι ειναι αν πάω στα 1-10Mbit της Forthnet ιδιοκτητο δίκτυο, θα πιάνω πανω απο 2Mbit που ειμαι τώρα, ή στην πραγματικότητα αντι για 10 θα βρεθω εδώ που είμαι και τωρα ?? Δεν λεω να μην υπαρχουν απώλειες...αντε αντι για 10 να εχω 8 ή 7 ...αλλα 1-2 ? Και μου ειπαν στο τηλεφωνο οτι δεν μπορουν να μου εγγυηθούν τα 10 Mbit... αλλα τουλαχιστον αυτοι ήταν ειλικρινείς και αυτο μετραει αρκετα...


Καμία εταιρία δεν μπορεί να εγγυηθεί την ταχύτητα σε ADSL. Ότι θα έχεις όμως παραπάνω από τα 2 με τα 10 (είτε της forthnet ή της ΟΝ) είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο.
Πάντως προτείνω να μην βιαζεσαι. Το τοπίο δεν έχει ξεκαθαρίσει ακόμα, σε λίγο καιρό οι επιλογές σου θα μπορούν να γίνουν πάνω σε πραγματικά δεδομένα και όχι σε ότι κατεβαίνει στου καθενός το κεφάλι και αναπαράγεται live στο ράδιο-αρβύλα.

----------


## darkcoil

Η μεγαλη μου απορια ειναι η εξης: 

1. Δεν με νοιαζει το h/w firewall.
2. Δεν με νοιαζει η IPTV.
3. Δεν θελω τπτ απολυτως εκτος απο ανοιχτα ports gia p2p.

ΑΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΩ ROUTER ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ FULL OPEN PORTS ή αυτα κοβονται απο τον ISP???

----------


## sehh

Αν αλλάξεις router τότε θα παίζουν όλα τα P2P μια χαρά. Θα μπορείς να κάνεις όσο port forward θες

----------


## kostaspapak

Συγνωμη παιδια γιατι κατι δεν καταλαβα εγω δουλευω με ΟΝ ο θεος να την κανει αλλα εχω και ενα speedtouch 585 i over isdn .Το modem βλεπει την ADSL αλλα δεν κανει connect μηπως φταιει που ειναι over isdn ?

----------


## ktas

> Συγνωμη παιδια γιατι κατι δεν καταλαβα εγω δουλευω με ΟΝ ο θεος να την κανει αλλα εχω και ενα speedtouch 585 i over isdn .Το modem βλεπει την ADSL αλλα δεν κανει connect μηπως φταιει που ειναι over isdn ?


Ακριβώς αυτό φταίει  :One thumb up:

----------


## kostaspapak

εβαλα ενα speedtouch 585 pstn αλλα ουτε αυτο κανει δουλεια ..
καμια ιδεα ?
μην παω να παρω αλλο modem...

----------


## aineiasm

> εβαλα ενα speedtouch 585 pstn αλλα ουτε αυτο κανει δουλεια ..
> καμια ιδεα ?
> μην παω να παρω αλλο modem...


Δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις,μια χαρά θα κάνει τη δουλειά του.
Αυτό που πρέπει να επιβεβαιώσεις είναι αν με το δικό τους router,στο status παίρνεις IP της μορφής 10.XXX.XXX.XXX *ή* 91.132.XXX.XXX.

Αν παίρνεις IP 10.XXX.XXX.XXX, μάλλον θα πρέπει να κάνεις λίγη υπομονή μέχρι να κάνουν τις τελικές ρυθμήσεις (απο τα κεντρικά τους) και να πάρεις IP της μορφής 91.132.XXX.XXX και να μπορέσεις να βάλεις πάνω το SpeedTouch 585 και να απολάυσεις όλα τα καλούδια που σου προσφέρει.

----------


## aineiasm

> Συγνωμη παιδια γιατι κατι δεν καταλαβα εγω δουλευω με ΟΝ ο θεος να την κανει αλλα εχω και ενα speedtouch 585 i over isdn .Το modem βλεπει την ADSL αλλα δεν κανει connect μηπως φταιει που ειναι over isdn ?


Κάτα ένα περίεργο τρόπο εγώ που δοκίμασα 585i over ISDN σε γραμμή της ΟΝ,μου συγχρόνησε κανονικά αλλά στα 2048/256 και συνδέθηκε κανονικά με άλλο ISP...
Αυτό ήταν το πιο περίεργο συμβάν απο τότε που αποφάσησα να γίνω beta tester για τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει η ΟΝ...

----------


## Cacofonix

> Κάτα ένα περίεργο τρόπο εγώ που δοκίμασα 585i over ISDN σε γραμμή της ΟΝ,μου συγχρόνησε κανονικά αλλά στα 2048/256 και συνδέθηκε κανονικά με άλλο ISP...
> Αυτό ήταν το πιο περίεργο συμβάν απο τότε που αποφάσησα να γίνω beta tester για τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει η ΟΝ...


Ότι πρέπει δλδ για να κάνεις μ@λ@κίες και να μην σε βρει κανείς...

----------


## Cacofonix

Όσο είχα το Pirelli, disconnect δεν είδα. Απ' όταν έβαλα το Linksys, κάθε τρεις και λίγο disconnect, και για να το φτιάξω πρέπι να το βγάλω από την μπρίζα και να το ξαναβάλω...
Why?

----------


## INAMRA77

Φιλε lallasgr και σε εμενα συνεβαινε αυτο και χρειαστηκε να κανω επανεκινηση στον αποκοδικωποιητη και επειτα τα εδειχνε κανονικα.Τωρα για τα ψηφιακα της ΝΕΤ τα βλεπεις απο την κεραια.

----------


## vasir

> Όσο είχα το Pirelli, disconnect δεν είδα. Απ' όταν έβαλα το Linksys, κάθε τρεις και λίγο disconnect, και για να το φτιάξω πρέπι να το βγάλω από την μπρίζα και να το ξαναβάλω...
> Why?


¨Εχεις κάνει enable το stay alive στα basic se :Thinking:  tings ?

----------


## INAMRA77

Παιδια με SAGEM 1500 FAST τι παιζει μπορει καποιος να μου πει?

----------


## blackrose

εινε ομος ενα θεμα πολι σοβαρο με το wi-fi  γιατι ετσι την πατανε πολοι χριστες.Εινε φοβερο ομος να κανης ενα καλο να δινισ ιντερνετ διλαδη κε επιδι δεν ξερης απο wi-fi  να σε κοροιδευουν!!
εινε πολη καλο κε τιμι σας που βοιθατε

----------


## original21paul

τελικα μπορει και παιζει κανονικα η ΟΝ με το linksys wag200g-EU???εχω κανει αιτηση και περιμενω με φορητοτητα να ενεργοποιηθω!αιτηση 5-4.σημερα μιλησα με το cc για να ρωτησω γι αυτο που γραφει ο κ.γκικας για το εγκατεστημενο firewall και για το "ικανοποιουμε το αιτημα σας για προσωπικους κωδικους στον εξοπλισμο ωστε να δυνασθε να αλλαξετε το username και το password"και μου ειπαν οτι θα με παρουν τηλ για να με ενημερωσουν η σημερα η αυριο το πρωι!αναμειναμε στο ακουστικο μας... :Sad:

----------


## zatast

τι σου ειπαν ??????????  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
δεν παιζει με τιποτα να σε παρουν.οπως και τοσους αλλους χρηστες που τους το ειπαν.Οπως κι εμενα που τους ειπα για το σουρωτηρι-κουμπτρυπα MyOn.Aστα φιλε ψωνισαμε απο σβερκο.
Καλα κι εσυ βρε παιδακι μου.τοσα γραφουμε.πηγες κι εκανες αιτηση προχθες????

----------


## original21paul

τελικα μπορει και παιζει κανονικα η ΟΝ με το linksys wag200g-EU???εκανα την αιτηση γιατι σκοπευω να αγορασω αλλο μοντεμ και με την ελπιδα να διρθοθουν τα οποια προβληματα! :Worthy:

----------


## qwerty123

> NETGEAR DG834 τo πήρα σήμερα από πλαίσιο 65 euro και από 5 margin downstream που έδειχνε η γραμμή μου με τo linksys τώρα έχει πάει 8 και δεν έχω καμια αποσύνδεση.



Φίλε ποιό ακριβώς μοντέλο είναι αυτό που πήρες? το   	NETGEAR DG834G 54 Mbps Wireless ADSL Firewall - wireless router?

----------


## greekzero

http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=622915

----------


## baltazar1999

Μην ξεχνατε οτι η ΟΝ παιζει σε ADSL2+,καθως το netgear δεν βλεπω να το υποστηριζει.

----------


## greekzero

τo ότι δεν τo υποστηρίζει τo λες εσύ? γιατί εγώ που έχω τo συγκεκριμένο router έχει επιλογή adsl 2+ και updated firmware από την netgear για καλύτερη υποστήριξη ADSL2+.Εάν δεν ξέρουμε καλο θα είναι να μην ποστάρουμε.
Ultra-Capable
One router supplies your network with impressive capabilities. A built-in ADSL modem furnishes direct, always-on Internet connectivity and multi-user access sharing at speeds up to 140 times faster than dial-up. The router distributes MP3s, digital movies and photos with ultra-fast 10/100 switched LAN ports capable of speeds of 200 Mbps and and shares a single IP address with all the networked devices in your home. Upgradeable to ADSL 2+ for speeds up to 24 Mbps.
http://www.netgear.com/Products/Rout...ers/DG834.aspx

----------


## papakigr

Να πω κι εγω τον καημο μου...
5/3/2007 εκανα αιτηση και μολις 11/4/2007 ηρθε τεχνικος και μου συνδεσε την γραμμη στο σπιτι μου. Περιμενα να με καλεσουν για εξοπλισμο στις 12/4/2007 και τελικα σημερα ξεκινησα απο το πρωι να τους παιρνω τηλεφωνο οπου ημουν συνολικα 1:30 σε αναμονη σε προσπαθεια 5 κλησεων. Τελικα πηρα αυτον που εκανα την αιτηση μιας και τυχαινει φιλος και με πηρε καποιος κυριος Μυλωνας απο την ΟnTelecoms ο οποιος με ενημερωσε οτι δευτερα θα εχω τον εξοπλισμο. Ολα οκ αν και πολυ αργοπορημενα και επειτα απο μια αποτυχημενη συνεργασια με την vivodi λεω ολα καλα. Κλεινοντας το τηλεφωνο του λεω οτι παω να παρω αλλο modem αφου ειχα διαβασει και ολο το παρον topic. Ξαφνικα αλλαζει το υφος και μου λεει ρητα να μην βαλω αλλο modem μιας και το pirely ειναι παρα πολυ καλο και οτι ειναι το μονο το οποιο δουλευει. Καθως προσπαθω να του εξηγησω οτι διαβασα σε foroum οτι δουλευει και με αλλα modem αρχιζει να μου λεει οτι ειναι network expert, ειδικος και siscοo certificated και οτι θα γινει αχταρμας αν βαλω αλλο modem. Προσπαθωντας να καταλαβω τι εννοει μιας και εχω καποια σχεση με δικτυα και ηθελα να μου εξηγησει τι μπορει να γινει μου λεει οτι δεν ειναι συμβατα αλλα modem και επειδη η on συχρονιζει σε ταχυτητα 25000 τα αλλα modem φτανουν μεχρι 10000 και γι αυτο το λογοι μπορει να καει το modem....
Εκει καταλαβα οτι δεν παιζει να συνενοηθουμε του ειπα οτι εχει δικιο και οτι ια περιμενω μεχρι την δευτερα.
Πηγα κατευθειαν και αγορασα modem (linksys) το συνδεσα, συγχρνισε στα:
Downstream Rate: 13634 kbps 
Upstream Rate: 1007 kbps 
αλλα οταν κανω μετρηση μου βγαζει download 260kbps...
καμια ιδεα?

----------


## papakigr

ενα upgrade το modemaki ηθελε. super ειναι κατεβαζω με 900... μια χαρουλα η ον...
μας εβγαλε την ψυχη βεβαια αλλα μακραν καλυτερα απο vivodi...

----------


## coil

Φαντάσου να μην ήταν CISCO certified κιόλας.
Τι άλλο θα ακούσω Θεέ μου ... 




> Καθως προσπαθω να του εξηγησω οτι διαβασα σε foroum οτι δουλευει και με αλλα modem αρχιζει να μου λεει οτι ειναι network expert, ειδικος και siscοo certificated και οτι θα γινει αχταρμας αν βαλω αλλο modem. Προσπαθωντας να καταλαβω τι εννοει μιας και εχω καποια σχεση με δικτυα και ηθελα να μου εξηγησει τι μπορει να γινει μου λεει οτι δεν ειναι συμβατα αλλα modem και επειδη η on συχρονιζει σε ταχυτητα 25000 τα αλλα modem φτανουν μεχρι 10000 και γι αυτο το λογοι μπορει να καει το modem....

----------


## akrato

> Φαντάσου να μην ήταν CISCO certified κιόλας.
> Τι άλλο θα ακούσω Θεέ μου ...


Θα καεί το modem από υπερφόρτωση;;;; :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## papakigr

Κι εγω τσαντιστηκα με αυτα που μου ελεγε γι αυτο και το ανεφερα γιατι επεμενε...
Εχω ενα προβληματακι αν μπορει καποιος να μου δωσει λυση. Ολα ειναι οκ και απο ταχυτητα αλλα καθε 20 λεπτα δεν εχω ιντερνετ. Μπαινω στο ρουτερ και ειναι και συνδεδεμενο και συγχρονισμενο κανονικα. του κανω αποσυνδεση και συνδεση και ολα οκ. μετα απο 20 λεπτα παλι τα ιδια. καμια ιδεα?

----------


## karavagos

> Φαντάσου να μην ήταν CISCO certified κιόλας.
> Τι άλλο θα ακούσω Θεέ μου ...




Off Topic


		Τα cisco certifications έχουν πολλές βαθμίδες. Όλα πλην του CCIE τα αποκτάς σχετικά εύκολα έχοντας κάποιες θεωρητικές γνώσεις.

----------


## Avesael

> Θα καεί το modem από υπερφόρτωση;;;;


Είναι αυτό που λένε: "Να σου καεί το Video". Ετσι και στην ΟΝ ρίχνουν κατάρες του τύπου: "Θα σου καεί το Modem" XAXAXA....! Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε ρε απ'αυτούς τους άσχετους που μου το παίζουν και cisco certified....

Υ.Γ. Αλήθεια....δεν τον ρώτησες, αφού είναι cisco certified, αν βάλεις έναν cisco router θα καεί κι αυτός;;;;  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## zatast

> Κι εγω τσαντιστηκα με αυτα που μου ελεγε γι αυτο και το ανεφερα γιατι επεμενε...
> Εχω ενα προβληματακι αν μπορει καποιος να μου δωσει λυση. Ολα ειναι οκ και απο ταχυτητα αλλα καθε 20 λεπτα δεν εχω ιντερνετ. Μπαινω στο ρουτερ και ειναι και συνδεδεμενο και συγχρονισμενο κανονικα. του κανω αποσυνδεση και συνδεση και ολα οκ. μετα απο 20 λεπτα παλι τα ιδια. καμια ιδεα?


απλο ειναι : στο basic setup θα τσεκαρεις το max idle time και θα βαλεις 0 Minutes για να μην πεφτει ποτε το Internet.H φυσιολογικη λειτουργια ειναι βεβαια αν του βαλεις πχ 10 minutes να κλεινει καθε 10' idle time και οταν ξαναζητας Ιnternet να ξανανοιγει.Το 0 minutes ομως ειναι κλασσικη ρυθμιση που σου λυνει το προβλημα.
Τωρα σχετικα με τις π@π@ρ13$ που σου ελεγε ο τυπος ή ηταν cisco certified με μαυρο χρημα ή υδραυλικος με γνωσης καφετζη!!Εκ του αποτελεσματος απο τοσους χρηστες διαψευδεται συν το οτι ενα ADSL router δεν ειναι μπριζολα!!!
*
Υ.Γ. Μολις παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο ζεστο ζεστο σαν μπριζολα της ωρας!!!Ε Ρε γλεντια!!!Keep in touch boys !!!!!!!!!*  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

edit : διαβαστε τι γραφει μεσα ενα απο τα χαρτια ως προειδοποιηση  :
" Θα θελαμε να σας επιστησουμε *τη* προσοχη οτι για λογους ασφαλειας *σας συστηνουμε να* *αλλαξετε τον εξ'ορισμου κωδικο ασφαλειας προσβασης στο modem/router χρησιμοποιωντας το web interface* 
συπερασμα : ειναι αγραμματοι και μας κοροϊδευουν επιδεικτικα!!Επισης αναφερει επιτελους να κλεισουμε το wirelless αν δεν το χρησιμοποιουμε ή να βαλουμε κωδικο ασφαλειας.

----------


## Avesael

> edit : διαβαστε τι γραφει μεσα ενα απο τα χαρτια ως προειδοποιηση  :
> " Θα θελαμε να σας επιστησουμε *τη* προσοχη οτι για λογους ασφαλειας *σας συστηνουμε να* *αλλαξετε τον εξ'ορισμου κωδικο ασφαλειας προσβασης στο modem/router χρησιμοποιωντας το web interface* 
> συπερασμα : ειναι αγραμματοι και μας κοροϊδευουν επιδεικτικα!!Επισης αναφερει επιτελους να κλεισουμε το wirelless αν δεν το χρησιμοποιουμε ή να βαλουμε κωδικο ασφαλειας.


Καλά...Πόσο Λαλάκες είναι πλέον...;;;

----------


## zatast

συ ειπας!!!
τρτρτρτρτρτρεμουν τα χεια απο τη συγκινηση!!!!σνιφ κλαψ λυγμ!!!!!τον ανοιξα ειναι μουρατος!!το κουφο ειναι οτι το sagem εχει μπροστα θυρα usb.Το εχουν κι αλλοι συνδρομητες αυτο!!Δεν εχω δει interface ακομα.το συνδεω τωρα

edit : λοιπον μπαινει με τα κλασσικα password,φυσικα δεν παιζουν οι κωδικοι της αγορας.Το Sagem παιρνει ΙP 1.6,το wirelless ειναι (επιτελους εισακουστηκαν τα μπινελικια μας) κλειστο.Επιστρεφω με νεοτερα οσον αφορα της συνδεση στην On αν και δεν νομιζω να ειμαι ετοιμος.

----------


## zatast

συνεχεια : φυσικα και δεν ειναι ετοιμη η φορητοτητα!οποτε δεν παιζει η γραμμη της ον.αναμενω και τα λεμε......
Το  http://www.guidaeutelia.it/router-pi...gin-al-router/ εχει καλες πληροφοριες αλλα το βλεπω κλειδωμενο απο το frmware να ειναι.Ακομα και το hardware reset δεν του κανει τιποτα.κολλαει και οταν το ξανανοιγεις ειναι στα ιδια.Αλλαζει SSID.wirelless security,DCHP server αλλα τα αλλα κλειδωμενα.Τα γνωστα δηλαδη.Για να δουμε.Φαινεται να θελει hard operation!!!

----------


## INAMRA77

Φιλε Dream καλησπερα!με λενε Δημητρη και σημερα ακολουθησα την συμβουλη σου πηγαινοντας να αγορασω τον Router που προτεινες.Κατεβενω στιν στουρναρη και παω στο e-shop ζητωντας να αγορασω το linksys (wag-200g)και δεν υπηρχε και ο πωλητης μου προτεινε το linksys (wag54gs)ως ανταξιο και καλυτερο για την ISDN γραμμη μου.Και τωρα ερχομαι στο θεμα: εχω κανει εγκατασταση τους drive sto pc και ακολουθησα τις οδηγιες.(ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ROUTER ΠΑΡΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΑΜΠΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ ADSL ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΜΜΕΝΟ,ΕΚΑΝΑ RESET ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ.ΦΤΑΙΕΙ O ΤΥΠΟΣ ΤΟΥ ROUTER Η ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΟΜΗ ΣΟΥ.ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΩΣ.ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ.

----------


## papakigr

Νομιζω οτι το modem σου πρεπει να ειναι pstn, εγω pstn πηρα.
Εμενα μου κολαει συνεχεια και η ταχυτητα ειναι τραγικη... 262kbps download...
δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι φταιει????

----------


## wolfy

Γιατι άραγε μόλις βάζω το speedtouch και ανοιγώ κάποιο p2p μετά από λίγη ώρα αρχίζουν τα disconnections ????

----------


## mpamparos

> Φιλε Dream καλησπερα!με λενε Δημητρη και σημερα ακολουθησα την συμβουλη σου πηγαινοντας να αγορασω τον Router που προτεινες.Κατεβενω στιν στουρναρη και παω στο e-shop ζητωντας να αγορασω το linksys (wag-200g)και δεν υπηρχε και ο πωλητης μου προτεινε το linksys (wag54gs)ως ανταξιο και καλυτερο για την ISDN γραμμη μου.Και τωρα ερχομαι στο θεμα: εχω κανει εγκατασταση τους drive sto pc και ακολουθησα τις οδηγιες.(ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ROUTER ΠΑΡΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΑΜΠΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ ADSL ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΜΜΕΝΟ,ΕΚΑΝΑ RESET ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ.ΦΤΑΙΕΙ O ΤΥΠΟΣ ΤΟΥ ROUTER Η ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΟΜΗ ΣΟΥ.ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΩΣ.ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ.


Θες pstn. Η ΟΝ βαζει pstn γραμμες μονο.

----------


## zatast

*ωχ ωχ ωχ!!!δε μου αρεσε αυτο που εμαθα και ειναι και απο μεσα!!!*μμμμμμ μηπως συντομα αυτο το  νημα κλειδωθει σαν  εκεινο με τη "διαρροη χρησιμης πληροφοριας" ;;;;Mηπως ξανα πλακωσουν οι σπασμωδικες κινησεις ακυρωσεων και παλι πολυ συντομα;;;Eλπιζω να μην εφαρμοστει αυτο το μετρο γιατι ουτε αλλοι router μας σωζουν,ουτε προγραμματα.*Ας ελπισουμε οτι στοχος ειναι μονο η ασφαλεια της IPTV αλλιως τραλαλαλα!!!* :Whistle:  Βεβαια θα μεινουν με την κυρα Μαρια και την Ελενιτσα που θα θελει να ξαναδει την "Μαρια την ασχημη" αλλα εμεις θα ταλαιπωρηθουμε and this is the point my friends!!
Τ*ελος παντων ας δω τα πραγματα οπως ειναι τωρα,η νυχτα συνεχιζεται,η περδικα ρεει αφθονη και μια νεα μερα παει να ξεκινησει και ειναι και μη εργασιμη...* :Smile:

----------


## geo7

@zatast
Mηπως υποννοεις οτι τα disconnections δεν ειναι τυχαια?  :Wink:  


Off Topic





> *...η περδικα ρεει αφθονη...*


H περδικα ειναι...διασημη?  :Razz:

----------


## zatast

ξερεις τι κοινο εχουν η Kerio,η Microsoft,η Sygate και τα zonelabs???
famous and frozen my friend and that's the only original this time.




> Γιατι άραγε μόλις βάζω το speedtouch και ανοιγώ κάποιο p2p μετά από λίγη ώρα αρχίζουν τα disconnections ????


 :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle: 

σε ποιο καναλι του mirc ειχαμε κανει meeting τις προαλλες??

----------


## coil

Σαφώς και υπάρχουν διάφορες βαθμίδες αλλά δεν μπορώ να
διανοηθώ "τεχνικό" να λέει τέτοια πράγματα!!!




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τα cisco certifications έχουν πολλές βαθμίδες. Όλα πλην του CCIE τα αποκτάς σχετικά εύκολα έχοντας κάποιες θεωρητικές γνώσεις.

----------


## geo7

[edit]...διαφορα προγραμματα... :Laughing:  

famous πινω και 'γω  :Smile:

----------


## zatast

οτι βγαζουν διαφορων ειδων προγραμματα.Καλη η περδικα αλλα αμα δεν την αφηνουν να ψηθει κανεις μαυρο Πασχα. :Whistle:   :Whistle: 




> Σαφώς και υπάρχουν διάφορες βαθμίδες αλλά δεν μπορώ να
> διανοηθώ "τεχνικό" να λέει τέτοια πράγματα!!!


οπως πολυ σωστα γραφεις : "τεχνικος"

----------


## geo7

καλα...ας την αφησουμε να ψηθει λοιπον... :Whistle:

----------


## zatast

μακαρι να ηταν στο χερι μας.Παντως στην τελικη εχει κι αλλου...

----------


## lallasgr

Από το πρωί γύρω στις 5 σταμάτησε να δίνει ιντερνετ το Zyxel μου στα καλά του καθουμένου.Μέχρι τώρα δεν είχε καταφέρει τίποτα...Έβαλα επάνω το Pirelli και αμέσως πήρα ίντερνετ... :Sad: 
Λέτε να τα κλείδωσαν όλα ή απλά ατύχησα εγώ? :Sad:

----------


## greekzero

NETGEAR DG834 ok

----------


## baltazar1999

> Από το πρωί γύρω στις 5 σταμάτησε να δίνει ιντερνετ το Zyxel μου στα καλά του καθουμένου.Μέχρι τώρα δεν είχε καταφέρει τίποτα...Έβαλα επάνω το Pirelli και αμέσως πήρα ίντερνετ...
> Λέτε να τα κλείδωσαν όλα ή απλά ατύχησα εγώ?


Αποκλειται να εχουν κανει κατι ωστε να μην παιζουν τα αλλα.
Μηπως πειραξες κατι στο δικο σου?

----------


## lallasgr

Όχι δεν πείραξα τίποτα... :Sad: 
Βέβαια αυτό που παρατήρησα τώρα που έχω επάνω το pirelli είναι ότι "μάλλον" κάνει πολλά updates...Το NAT mapping συνέχεια κάνει αλλαγές ανοίγουν και κλείνουν πόρτες κλπ...Θα το αφήσω λίγες ώρες επάνω και θα δοκιμάσω και αργότερα πάλι το Zyxel να δω τι θα γίνει... :Smile:

----------


## papakigr

Εγω συνεχιζω να εχω ασταθης ταχυτητες απο 200kbps μεχρι 1800kbps και δεν εχω και συνεχομενο internet  για πανω απο 20 λεπτα. Πρεπει ανα 20λεπτο να μπω στο ρουτερ και να κανω  disconnect και μετα connect και παλι για να δουλεψει... ειναι συνεχεια συγχρονισμενο βεβαια στα 13000 download και 1000 download κατα μεσω ορο...

----------


## zatast

μαλλον πρεπει να ετοιμαζομαστε για το δευτερο κυμα κι αυτο θα ειναι τσουναμι.Καλο θα ηταν να εχουμε κι αλλες πληροφοριες  απο οσους εχουν αλλο router.
επιστρεφω το απογευμα με νεοτερα...

----------


## baltazar1999

Εμενα παντως μου ειπαν οτι και καλα αναβαθμιζουν το δικτυο για να λυθουν τα προβληματα.

1 μηνα δικτυο και το αναβαθμιζουν? :Thinking:  

Εγω παντως αυριο θα τους στειλω διαμαρτυριο φαξ γιατι τους εχω παρει 10 φορες και με εχουν γραψει οι τρομπες οι τεχνικοι,και μαλλον απο Τριτη-Τεταρτη παω για ακυρωση. :Thumb down:  

Εκανα και αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ και θα κανονισω ραντεβου για νεα γραμμη.

----------


## vfragos

> *ωχ ωχ ωχ!!!δε μου αρεσε αυτο που εμαθα και ειναι και απο μεσα!!!*μμμμμμ μηπως συντομα αυτο το νημα κλειδωθει σαν εκεινο με τη "διαρροη χρησιμης πληροφοριας" ;;;;Mηπως ξανα πλακωσουν οι σπασμωδικες κινησεις ακυρωσεων και παλι πολυ συντομα;;;Eλπιζω να μην εφαρμοστει αυτο το μετρο γιατι ουτε αλλοι router μας σωζουν,ουτε προγραμματα.*Ας ελπισουμε οτι στοχος ειναι μονο η ασφαλεια της IPTV αλλιως τραλαλαλα!!!* Βεβαια θα μεινουν με την κυρα Μαρια και την Ελενιτσα που θα θελει να ξαναδει την "Μαρια την ασχημη" αλλα εμεις θα ταλαιπωρηθουμε and this is the point my friends!!
> Τ*ελος παντων ας δω τα πραγματα οπως ειναι τωρα,η νυχτα συνεχιζεται,η περδικα ρεει αφθονη και μια νεα μερα παει να ξεκινησει και ειναι και μη εργασιμη...*


Δεν μας λες και εμας τι έμαθες ; :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

Ύποπτα τα πράγματα...Λες να μας φορτώσουν το "ελαστικό" με το έτσι θέλω;;; Τότε όμως θέλω να δω τι θα κάνουν μπας και κρατήσουν πελάτη εκτός της κυρά Μαριγώς και της κυρά Σούλας...

Εχει κι αλλου πορτοκαλιες...(βλ. Vivodi με 20mbit,πραγματικη IPTV με πραγματικά ενδιαφέροντα κανάλια, υποδομή και πείρα ετών στο κουρμπέτι) Αι σιχτήρ ΟΝ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ....

----------


## Avesael

Α!!! Θα μας μείνει και ο router για μετά...(ο δικός μας βέβαια) :Cool:

----------


## zatast

> Ύποπτα τα πράγματα...Λες να μας φορτώσουν το "ελαστικό" με το έτσι θέλω;;; Τότε όμως θέλω να δω τι θα κάνουν μπας και κρατήσουν πελάτη εκτός της κυρά Μαριγώς και της κυρά Σούλας...
> Εχει κι αλλου πορτοκαλιες...(βλ. Vivodi με 20mbit,πραγματικη IPTV με πραγματικά ενδιαφέροντα κανάλια, υποδομή και πείρα ετών στο κουρμπέτι) Αι σιχτήρ ΟΝ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ....


πως να μας το φορτωσουν φιλε μου?νοικιασμενο το εχουμε,οποτε φυγουμε Ον μας το ζητανε πισω.
Δε λεει παντως να παμε απο τη σκυλλα (Ον) στη Χαρυβδη (viβoδι).




> Εμενα παντως μου ειπαν οτι και καλα αναβαθμιζουν το δικτυο για να λυθουν τα προβληματα.
> 1 μηνα δικτυο και το αναβαθμιζουν?


φιλε baltazar σε τι φαση εισαι εκει στο περιστερι city?




> Δεν μας λες και εμας τι έμαθες ;


φιλε δεν μπορω να βγαλω ραδιο αρβυλα.πρεπει να να σιγουρευτω.Το απογευμα θα ξερω και θα σας πω.απο εκει και περα κρινει ο καθενας αναλογα τι θα κανει!!
Φαινεται παντως οτι συνεχιζει ακαθεκτος ο κ. Γκικας τα επικοινωνιακα λαθη του εισαγοντας μαζι με τα καλα και τα ασχημα των ξενων ISP.

----------


## zatast

> NETGEAR DG834 ok


keep in touch να μας πεις ποτε θα σου κλειδωσει κι εσενα ή θα αρχισουν τα προβληματα με disconnections και χαμηλες ταχυτητες στα τορεντς.

----------


## dream-maniac

εμενα το ρουτερ μου παιζει κανονικα.
οταν συνδεω το πιρελι εχω disconnects καθε 4λεπτο.
με το δικο μου καμια..... usr9108

----------


## lallasgr

Παιδιά συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση μόλις τώρα ξανασύνδεσα το Zyxel και πήρε μέσα στα πρώτα 15 δεύτερα ίντερνετ...Τώρα τι μπορεί να έφταιγε εκείνη την ώρα δεν το ξέρω....Anyway...Τέλος καλό όλα καλά(προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον). :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

> πως να μας το φορτωσουν φιλε μου?νοικιασμενο το εχουμε,οποτε φυγουμε Ον μας το ζητανε πισω.
> Δε λεει παντως να παμε απο τη σκυλλα (Ον) στη Χαρυβδη (viβoδι).
> 
> 
> 
> φιλε baltazar σε τι φαση εισαι εκει στο περιστερι city?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aν πιαστώ από το τελευταίο που λές ελπίζω να μην βάλουν κάποιο max όριο GB..... :Thinking:

----------


## lallasgr

> Aν πιαστώ από το τελευταίο που λές ελπίζω να μην βάλουν κάποιο max όριο GB.....


Καλά αν το κάνουν αυτό "άντε γεια"!!Θα φύγουμε όλοι πριν καλά καλά το καταλάβουν... :Razz: 
Χειρότερο πράγμα δεν υπάρχει...Αλλά ας μην ανοίγουμε κουβέντες χωρίς κάποια βάση...Ας μην δημιουργούμε πανικό στον κόσμο και ας αναμένουμε τον φίλο όποτε μάθει να μας πει για να ξέρουμε τι σκαρώνουν!!! :Smile:

----------


## zatast

> Aν πιαστώ από το τελευταίο που λές ελπίζω να μην βάλουν κάποιο max όριο GB.....


μμμ κι αυτο ειναι πολυπλοκο να το υλοποιησουν..υπαρχει κατι ισχυροτερο μαλλον

edit: στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...20#post1100820 δεν βλεπω κινηση.Ειμαστε ολοι εδω.Η On οπως φαινεται απαντησε με τη διορθωση του κενου http://www.commissionersoftware.com/pirelli και απο εκει και περα τι ?

----------


## dimig7

Τελικά υπάρχει κλείδωμα των υπόλοιπων routers ;  :Sorry:

----------


## zatast

λοιποοοοοοοον.......δυστυχως αγαπητοι μου φιλοι τα πραγματα δεν ειναι καθολου καλα.συμφωνα με δικες μου πληροφοριες *συντομα θα ενεργοποιησουν δικο τους FIREWALL που θα κοβει peer 2 peer προγραμματα και γενικοτερα μεγαλες ταχυτητες στο download.Τα 900k - 1100k δηλαδη ξεχαστε τα.Προμηνυονται κοντα στο 1/10.Αρα οτι router και να βαλουμε πανω δεν .....*
Μολις εκανα ακυρωση γι'αυτο και η καθυστερηση μου συν την ενημερωση φιλων και γνωστων που ηταν σε αναμονη αλλα φυσικα και η αναλυση του γεγονοτος με το φιλο που μου το ειπε.
*Δυστυχως η προτεραιοτητα τους ειναι η τηλεοραση και γενικοτερα ενα multimedia project!!!*Eξου και ολα αυτα συν τον κλειδωμενο router με τα ωραιοτατα configuration files!!

Goodnight On!!!Oσοι πιστοι προσελεθετε και καλη τυχη στους υπολοιπους.Μακαρι να αλλαξει αλλα αυτο που εχω καταλαβει απο ολα αυτα εδω και 2 μηνες ειναι οτι εχουν αλλα μυαλα προς το χειροτερο.
Δυστυχως θα μενουν με την κυρα Μαρια και την Ελενιτσα αλλα χωρις το Γιωργακη που θελει p2p και online games.Ας προσεχαν.Του Ελληνα η πλατη το ζυγο δεν τον σηκωνει !!!Δεν το ξερατε κυριοι,τωρα θα το μαθετε απο την καλη!!

Υ.Γ. 1.την εφαρμοφη του καθεστωτος αυτου σε ολους τους providers δεν την εκλαμβανω ως σιγουρη γιατι αναφερεται και σε τριτα μερη που δεν ξερουμε τι κανουν!!!
2.Ωραιοιτατη η συνεχιση της προσφορας connx με ανανεωση αοριστου.Μαζι με την εφαρμογη νεου RUO απο τον αλλο μηνα οδευουμε σε Forthnet.

edit : Το μονο που μπορω να πω για την πηγη της πληροφοριας ειναι οτι ειναι απο μεσα και οχι απο το θειο του μπανατζακη του περιπτερα απεναντι.

----------


## geo7

Kαλα αν ισχυσει αυτο που σου 'παν, το επιπεδο γελοιοτητας της OFF Telecoms ανεβαινει σε δυσθεωρητα υψη... :Thumb down:

----------


## Avesael

Υποθέτω ότι αν ισχύσει αυτό θα γίνει καταγγελία της σύμβασης από όλους σχεδόν. Εκτός τούτου πρέπει να είναι τεράστιοι Μ.....ΕΣ να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο τη στιγμή που ο ανταγωνισμός είναι τόσο μεγάλος.Παντως αν θέλουν πόλεμο θα τον έχουν...Αν νομίζουν ότι έχουν να κάνουν με παιδάκια και Μ......ΕΣ όπως είναι οι ξένοι, κάνουν μεγάλο λάθος....

Υ.Γ. Και μετά σου λέει γιατί ο ΟΤΕ τους γ....αει από όλες τις πάντες...
Υ.Γ.2 Καλά κάνει ρε...!  :Mad:   Κρίμα για τους Μ....ΕΣ της ΟΝ γιατί είχαν δείξει ότι κάτι νέο πάει να ξεκινήσει, αλλά αυτοί νόμιζαν ότι έχουν να κάνουν με φυτά όπως οι μαλακοευρωπαίοι....ΑΚΥΡΩΣΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΥΡΙΟ....ΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΑΝ...! Στο γερο Διάολο ΟΝ! :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## original21paul

> λοιποοοοοοοον.......δυστυχως αγαπητοι μου φιλοι τα πραγματα δεν ειναι καθολου καλα.συμφωνα με δικες μου πληροφοριες *συντομα θα ενεργοποιησουν δικο τους FIREWALL που θα κοβει peer 2 peer προγραμματα και γενικοτερα μεγαλες ταχυτητες στο download.Τα 900k - 1100k δηλαδη ξεχαστε τα.Προμηνυονται κοντα στο 1/10.Αρα οτι router και να βαλουμε πανω δεν .....*
> Μολις εκανα ακυρωση γι'αυτο και η καθυστερηση μου συν την ενημερωση φιλων και γνωστων που ηταν σε αναμονη αλλα φυσικα και η αναλυση του γεγονοτος με το φιλο που μου το ειπε.
> *Δυστυχως η προτεραιοτητα τους ειναι η τηλεοραση και γενικοτερα ενα multimedia project!!!*Eξου και ολα αυτα συν τον κλειδωμενο router με τα ωραιοτατα configuration files!!
> 
> Goodnight On!!!Oσοι πιστοι προσελεθετε και καλη τυχη στους υπολοιπους.Μακαρι να αλλαξει αλλα αυτο που εχω καταλαβει απο ολα αυτα εδω και 2 μηνες ειναι οτι εχουν αλλα μυαλα προς το χειροτερο.
> Δυστυχως θα μενουν με την κυρα Μαρια και την Ελενιτσα αλλα χωρις το Γιωργακη που θελει p2p και online games.Ας προσεχαν.Του Ελληνα η πλατη το ζυγο δεν τον σηκωνει !!!Δεν το ξερατε κυριοι,τωρα θα το μαθετε απο την καλη!!
> 
> Υ.Γ. 1.την εφαρμοφη του καθεστωτος αυτου σε ολους τους providers δεν την εκλαμβανω ως σιγουρη γιατι αναφερεται και σε τριτα μερη που δεν ξερουμε τι κανουν!!!
> 2.Ωραιοιτατη η συνεχιση της προσφορας connx με ανανεωση αοριστου.Μαζι με την εφαρμογη νεου RUO απο τον αλλο μηνα οδευουμε σε Forthnet.
> ...


μολις μιλησα με το cc και μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο και μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε οποιο ρουτερ θελουμε με δικη μας παντα ευθυνη και μαλλον χωρις iptv!

----------


## dream-maniac

φιλε zatast απο που πηρες αυτη την πληροφορια?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εγώ συνιστώ ψυχραιμία πάντως...

Δεν λέω ότι όλα αυτά είναι αδύνατον να συμβούν, αλλά,
όσο χαζούλης και να είναι αυτός που μπορεί να πάρει μια τέτοια απόφαση, δεν μπορεί να μην σκεφτεί ότι:

1. Είχε τόσες ακυρώσεις και μόνο με την κίνηση του κλειδωμένου router
2. Αν προχωρήσει σε μια τέτοια κίνηση ουσιαστικά αφήνει στον ανταγωνισμό -ο οποίος δεν διαφέρει και πολύ από αυτόν σε χρόνους αναμονής, υπηρεσίες κλπ- το πεδίο ελεύθερο να κάνει πάρτυ.

Ας κάνω μια υπόθεση για χάρη της κουβέντας.

Έστω ότι αυτή η εταιρεία δεν ενδιαφέρεται -δεν το πιστεύω αλλά έστω- για τους χρήστες του net αλλά για την κάθε κυρά-μαρία που γουστάρει να βλέπει iptv [λες και ξέρει τι είναι αυτό το πράμα-.

Αυτή η κυρά-μαρία λοιπόν, δεν μπορεί να το άκουσε και να πείρε την απόφαση μόνη της. Κάποιος θα την "έψησε", μα άντρα της θα είναι μα γιός της μα κόρη της, κάποιος τέλος πάντων ο οποίος φυσικά θα προσβλέπει *και* στο "γρήγορο Internet".

Αν λοιπόν, αυτός ο κάποιος δει, ότι τα 10 γίνονται 4 ή 5 -για Mbits μιλάμε- προφανώς θα δυσαρεστηθεί, σε σημείο που θα "ψήσει" την κάθε κυρά-μαρία να διακόψει με τους "άχρηστους" και να πάει με το κουβαδάκι της σε άλλη παραλία -πολύ ευκολότερα δε, αν αυτά γίνουν 1 κατά πως λέει ο φίλος *zatast*-.

Θεωρώ υπερβολική ακόμα και την σκέψη για κάτι τέτοιο που αναφέρει ο φίλος *zatast* αν και όχι αδύνατο να συμβεί.

Εγώ πάντως εξακολουθώ και συνιστώ ψυχραιμία, άλλωστε καμία απόφαση που πάρθηκε "εν θερμώ" δεν ωφέλησε αυτόν που την πείρε -κατά την άποψή μου-.

Αυτά, και ο Θεός βοηθός.

----------


## karavagos

> *Δυστυχως η προτεραιοτητα τους ειναι η τηλεοραση και γενικοτερα ενα multimedia project!!!*


Μάλλον δεν με παρακολουθείτε  :Razz:  
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...9&postcount=86




> Ας κάνω μια υπόθεση για χάρη της κουβέντας.
> 
> Έστω ότι αυτή η εταιρεία δεν ενδιαφέρεται -δεν το πιστεύω αλλά έστω- για τους χρήστες του net αλλά για την κάθε κυρά-μαρία που γουστάρει να βλέπει iptv [λες και ξέρει τι είναι αυτό το πράμα-.
> 
> Αυτή η κυρά-μαρία λοιπόν, δεν μπορεί να το άκουσε και να πείρε την απόφαση μόνη της. Κάποιος θα την "έψησε", μα άντρα της θα είναι μα γιός της μα κόρη της, κάποιος τέλος πάντων ο οποίος φυσικά θα προσβλέπει *και* στο "γρήγορο Internet".
> 
> Αν λοιπόν, αυτός ο κάποιος δει, ότι τα 10 γίνονται 4 ή 5 -για Mbits μιλάμε- προφανώς θα δυσαρεστηθεί, σε σημείο που θα "ψήσει" την κάθε κυρά-μαρία να διακόψει με τους "άχρηστους" και να πάει με το κουβαδάκι της σε άλλη παραλία -πολύ ευκολότερα δε, αν αυτά γίνουν 1 κατά πως λέει ο φίλος *zatast*-.


Γνωστός μου, άσχετος εντελώς από internet και υπολογιστές, αποφάσισε να βάλει Vivodi για να βλέπει ταινίες. Κανείς δεν του είπε τίποτα, κανείς δεν τον ενημέρωσε. Απλά είδε μια διαφήμιση και πήρε τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσει. Εγώ το έμαθα εκ των υστέρων, κατά την διάρκεια μιας άσχετης συζήτησης. Με άλλα λόγια : μην κρίνετε εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια  :Wink:

----------


## zatast

> μολις μιλησα με το cc και μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο και μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε οποιο ρουτερ θελουμε με δικη μας παντα ευθυνη και μαλλον χωρις iptv!


φυσιολογικο ...




> φιλε zatast απο που πηρες αυτη την πληροφορια?





> edit : Το μονο που μπορω να πω για την πηγη της πληροφοριας ειναι οτι ειναι απο μεσα και οχι απο το θειο του μπανατζακη του περιπτερα απεναντι.


edit : 


> Θεωρώ υπερβολική ακόμα και την σκέψη για κάτι τέτοιο που αναφέρει ο φίλος *zatast* αν και όχι αδύνατο να συμβεί.
> Εγώ πάντως εξακολουθώ και συνιστώ ψυχραιμία, άλλωστε καμία απόφαση που πάρθηκε "εν θερμώ" δεν ωφέλησε αυτόν που την πείρε -κατά την άποψή μου-.Αυτά, και ο Θεός βοηθός.


Με ολα αυτα που βλεπω δυο μηνες τωρα συν αυτη την πληροφορια δεν μπορω να παιξω στα ζαρια και δυστυχως ουτε ο Θεος θα με βοηθησει,την φορητοτητα και την λειτουργια του ADSL μου με συνεπεια την ψυχικη ταλαιπωρια που μαλλον θα ακολουθησει,τα οποια προβληματα που θα μου δημιουργηθουν εστω κι αυτα ειναι σε αρχικο σταδιο,την μετεπειτα ταλαιπωρια να ψαχνω σε ενα χρονο αλλο provider και και και ....
Προτιμω να ακυρωσω τωρα που ξερω οτι υπαρχει το 2play με 40€ και ξερω πως παιζει.Τοτε που εκανα την αιτηση δεν ηταν ετσι δυστυχως.

----------


## nnn

Πληροφορίες χωρίς παράθεση της πηγής δεν μπορούν να γίνουν δεκτές.
Αν και εφόσον έχουμε κάτι επίσημο τότε το συζητάμε.

----------


## Avesael

Μόλις κάλεσα το cc για να ρωτήσω απο πότε είμαι ενεργοποιημένος επίσημα, που σημαίνει ότι μετράνε οι 10 (εργάσιμες τελικά ημέρες) για να ακυρώσω ή όχι την συνδρομή μου. Σύμφωνα με την ΟΝ ενεργοποιήθηκα 2 με 3 Απρίλιου ( Ούτε γι'αυτό δεν είναι σίγουροι!) Αυτό σημαίνει ότι στη χειρότερη και με βάση ότι η Δευτλερα του Πάσχα είναι αργία, αν αρχίσουμε να μετράμε 10 εργάσιμες από 2/4/07 το δεκαήμερο εκπνέει στις αύριο 16/4/07. Θα κάνω κάποια τηλέφωνα να επιβεβαιώσω τα του φίλου zatast και αναλόγως θα πράξω (την ύστατη κυριολεκτικά στιγμή).Το κακό είναι ότι θα μείνω πάλι χωρίς τηλέφωνο μέχρι να πάω σε κάποιο άλλο provider εκτός κι αν γυρίσω (Πως τα φέρνει ο καιρός και ποτέ μην ξαναπείς (Π)Ο.Τ.Ε.) στον κρατικό μας πάροχο που τουλάχιστον τέτοιες γελοιότητες (αν ισχύουν) δε τον διέπουν. Τι να πω ρε παιδιά. Μου φαίνεται πολύ μα πολύ ακραίο και γελοίο συνάμα αυτό που ανέφερε ο φίλος zatast αλλά όχι και απίθανο. Το θέμα είναι πως θα δικαιολογούν 10mbps "απεριόριστου" και θα δίνουν ουσιαστικά 1 ή 2. ΟΣΟ και πιτταρισμένα να είναι τα δίκτυα δε γίνεται να δουλεύει στο 1/10 η ταχύτητα. Ακόμα και οι παντελώς άσχετοι θα καταλάβουν τι παίζει και όπως ανέφερε ένας άλλος φίλος παραπάνω, αυτοί οι παντελως άσχετοι κάποιον "guru" έχουν που τους πρότεινε την ΟΝ ή την όποια ΟΝ....

Αυτά γι'αυτο το θέμα και νεώτερα αύριο...

----------


## zatast

> Πληροφορίες χωρίς παράθεση της πηγής δεν μπορούν να γίνουν δεκτές.
> Αν και εφόσον έχουμε κάτι επίσημο τότε το συζητάμε.


κατανοητη η επεμβαση σου και σεβαστη η γνωμη σου αλλα ποιος στη θεση μου θα εδινε το ονομα αυτου που το ειπε με συνεπεια να του δημιουργησει φοβερο προβλημα;;;;Οπως με το κλειδωμα του router ετσι και τωρα δε θα δοθει πουθενα κατι τετοιο επισημα!!
Εξαλλου ειναι πληροφορια και οχι ειδηση σαν αυτες που παραθετουμε στο σχετικο section του φορουμ.Το τι θα κανει ο καθενας ειναι δικο του θεμα.Θεωρησα σωστο αφου εχω κρινει ως εγκυρη την πληροφορια να ενημερωσω το foroum και να κρινει αναλογα ακομα και την πληροφορια ως γελοια.
ας θυμηθουμε ομως τι λεγαμε οταν μαθαμε για το κλειδωμενο router .....




> Μου φαίνεται πολύ μα πολύ ακραίο και γελοίο συνάμα αυτό που ανέφερε ο φίλος zatast αλλά όχι και απίθανο. Το θέμα είναι *πως θα δικαιολογούν 10mbps "απεριόριστου" και θα δίνουν ουσιαστικά 1 ή 2*. ΟΣΟ και πιτταρισμένα να είναι τα δίκτυα δε γίνεται να δουλεύει στο 1/10 η ταχύτητα.


βρε ποια μου θυμιζει ;;  :Thinking:   ποια μου θυμιζει αυτο το πραγμα;;;  :Whistle:   και νομιζαμε οτι η Off δεν θα εκανε το ιδιο....

----------


## Νικαετός

Εννοείς ότι όποιος σου έδωσε την πληροφορία,είναι από "τα κεφάλια" που παίρνουν τις αποφάσεις στην ΟΝ? Γιατί οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία προέρχεται από ανθρώπους που ΔΕΝ παίρνουν αποφάσεις, μπορεί μεν να είναι αληθινή (αυτό άκουσαν-αυτό λένε), δεν σημαίνει όμως σε καμμιά περίπτωση πως αυτή θα είναι και η τελική πορεία - απόφαση της ΟΝ. 

Ελπίζω να αντιλαμβανόμαστε όλοι την διαφορά.  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

Μέχρι να έχουμε κάτι πιο χειροπιαστό ας περιμένουμε,δεν θα αργήσει να επιβεβαιωθεί αν ισχύει ή όχι.

----------


## CMS

Δεν την πιστεύω την πληροφορία για πολλούς λογους ...

1. η ON πρέπει να μπορέσει να ανταγωνιστεί παρόχους ευρυζωνικότητας ... συνεπώς είναι υποχρεωμένη να χτυπήσει στο ψαχνό δηλαδή να δώσει γρήγορες ταχύτητες ... την στιγμή μάλιστα που κι άλλοι φιλοδοξούν να τις δώσουν ...

2. τα 10Mbps τα έχει ως ονομαστικά ήδη προσυπογράψει και διαφημίσει ... θα είναι κόλαφος αν υπαναχωρήσει ...

3. είμαι βεβαιος ότι μπορεί να τα δώσει ... ειδικά για τον αριθμό χρηστών που εξυπηρετεί και την υποδομή που έχει ...

4.   όλοι θα αναβαθμίσουν σύντομα στα 20mbps και η ΟΝ θα μειώσει κάτω από 10 ?  :No no:  

5. η ΟΝ δεν μπορεί να βασίζεται σε ΟΝ-TV ... ίσως να συνέβαινε αυτό αν όπως η NOVA χτύπαγε ήδη την επαρχία (όπου το σήμα RF κεραίας είναι σε πολλά μέρη χάλια) αλλά εκεί δεν υπάρχει η ΟΝ και ούτε πρόκειται σύντομα να πάει ...

6. πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν έχει έστω και ένα συνδρομητή με NOVA enabled και δεν μπορεί να ελπίζει σε συνδρομητές για αυτό ...

Το όλο θέμα είναι θέμα συνδέσεων, AIX και των κεντρικών της server ... ίσως να χρειαστεί μία αναβάθμιση των κεντρικών αλλά λίγο είναι το κακό αυτό ...

και κάτι τελευταίο please ... μην συζητάμε εδώ για ΟΤΕ και άλλους παρόχους ... διαβάστε σε άλλα thread για αναμονές συνδέσεων από άλλους παρόχους πέραν των 3 μηνών , ταχύτητες ανύπαρκτες πάνω από 2 ή 4Mbps ... ένας φίλος μου ενεργοποιήθηκε από TELLAS σε Βύρωνα ... χάλια ... ανύπαρκτο INTERNET λόγω βλάβης λέει ... (του δώσανε όμως dial up να κάνει την δουλειά του  :Bla Bla:   :Bla Bla:  )

και όσο για ΟΤΕ ... δεν θέλω να ακούω τίποτα για το μαγαζί που 

1) μου τα μάζευε επί χρόνια προσφέροντάς μου τίποτα

2) που ακόμα και σήμερα φίλος μου σε ψηφιακή γραμμή PSTN ΟΤΕ με κανονικό τηλέφωνο (όχι ασύρματο) έχει πληθώρα συνακροάσεων ... 

3) που υπολείπεται πάντα των άλλων σε ταχύτητες 

4) που εν έτει 1988 για όσους είναι τόσο παλιοί θα θυμούνται ότι έπρεπε να έχεις τον ΘΕΟ μπάρμπα για να σου βάλει τηλεφωνο σε 5μήνες ενώ την ίδια ώρα η BRITISH TELECOM σου συνέδεε αυθημερόν το τηλέφωνο με την αίτηση (έχω ιδία εμπειρία) 

5) που οι αναθέσεις πέφτανε με μαϊμού διαγωνισμούς βροχή στον θείο ...

αρκετά με την κοροϊδία ... θα τα πληρώσει όλα τώρα ... να βλέπει την ουρά των μικρών μπροστά του και το κυριότερο να μην μου παίρνει ούτε ένα ΕΥΡΩ ... ΦΤΑΝΕΙΕΙΕΙΕΙ ...

----------


## zatast

> Εννοείς ότι όποιος σου έδωσε την πληροφορία,είναι από "τα κεφάλια" που παίρνουν τις αποφάσεις στην ΟΝ? Γιατί οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία προέρχεται από ανθρώπους που ΔΕΝ παίρνουν αποφάσεις, μπορεί μεν να είναι αληθινή (αυτό άκουσαν-αυτό λένε), δεν σημαίνει όμως σε καμμιά περίπτωση πως αυτή θα είναι και η τελική πορεία - απόφαση της ΟΝ. 
> 
> Ελπίζω να αντιλαμβανόμαστε όλοι την διαφορά.


Δε νομιζω οτι ειναι απαραιτητο.Οταν εμενα ο εργοδοτης μου λεει : "ξεκιναμε αυριο την μηχανογραφηση της ΧΥ εταιριας" σημαινει οτι εγω δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν αυτη η εταιρια ειναι πελατης μου;

Μικρη η διαφορα και απτεται στο ποιος αποφασιζει.

Πως αφου η πληροφορια ειναι αληθινη (και οτι θα γινει) γινεται να μην ειναι η τελικα εφαρμοσιμη;

Αν μου το ελεγε "κεφαλι",αυριο δε θα υπηρχε κι εγω θα ειχα μετακομισει στην Απω Ανατολη να προγραμματιζω καρτες.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Μικρη η διαφορα και απτεται στο ποιος αποφασιζει.


Ακριβώς. Ανά πάσα στιγμή ο εργοδότης σου μπορεί να σου πει πως χάλασε η δουλειά με την τάδε εταιρία  :Wink:  

Anyway, αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως από "πληροφορίες" είχαμε αρκετές έως τώρα. Ακόμα και οι ίδιοι οι άνθρωποι της ΟΝ, άλλα έλεγαν και άλλα έγραφαν... νομίζω πως είναι όλα πολύ πρόσφατα. Ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν τις επίσημες θέσεις και μετά βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα και προτροπές  :Wink:

----------


## whatfor

Μόλις ξεπεραστούν οι παιδικές αρρώστιες θα γίνει ανταγωνιστική ως οφείλει να είναι και για το δικό της το καλο. Μη μου πείτε οτι δεν τα περιμένατε αυτα... 
Ειδικά εμείς που τρέξαμε να γίνουμε συνδρομητες υπογράφοντας ένα συμβόλαιο και κάνοντας αποδεκτούς όρους που δεν υπήρχαν καν στη δευτερη σελίδα !

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Μόλις ξεπεραστούν οι παιδικές αρρώστιες θα γίνει ανταγωνιστική ως οφείλει να είναι και για το δικό της το καλο. Μη μου πείτε οτι δεν τα περιμένατε αυτα... 
> Ειδικά εμείς που τρέξαμε να γίνουμε συνδρομητες υπογράφοντας ένα συμβόλαιο και κάνοντας αποδεκτούς όρους που δεν υπήρχαν καν στη δευτερη σελίδα !


Προσωπικα δεν τα περιμενα ολα αυτα διαφορετικα δεν θα ειχα κανει ποτε αιτηση...και απορω πως εκανες εσυ φιλε μου ενω τα περιμενες;

Χαρη τους χρωστας να τους κανεις τον beta tester στο δικτυο τους;

----------


## Hellraiser76

Και κατι ακομα για ολα τους εχω ικανους αυτους στην ΟΝ αλλα αμα φτασουν στο σημειο να κανουν αυτο που λεει ο Zatast θα εχουν ξεπερασει καθε οριο βλακειας!

----------


## whatfor

> Προσωπικα δεν τα περιμενα ολα αυτα διαφορετικα δεν θα ειχα κανει ποτε αιτηση...και απορω πως εκανες εσυ φιλε μου ενω τα περιμενες;
> 
> Χαρη τους χρωστας να τους κανεις τον beta tester στο δικτυο τους;


O σκοπός ηταν και είναι 10mbit Το ρισκάρεις...
Λες, ή θα τα έχω σήμερα εκεί που οι άλλοι δεν τα δίνουν, ή βλέπουμε...

Προς το παρόν είμαστε κάπου στο ενδιάμεσο.

----------


## zatast

> Anyway, αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως από "πληροφορίες" είχαμε αρκετές έως τώρα. Ακόμα και οι ίδιοι οι άνθρωποι της ΟΝ, άλλα έλεγαν και άλλα έγραφαν... νομίζω πως είναι όλα πολύ πρόσφατα.


σε αυτο συμφωνω.Κατεθεσα την αποψη μου και οσα μπορω να πω.εκανα οτι ενεργειες ειχα προς καλο γνωστων και φιλων και παμε για αλλα πλεον.Τα γεγονοτα και οι πληροφοριες ειναι στην κριση του καθενος να πραξει αναλογα.
Τα λεμε αυριο...




> Μόλις ξεπεραστούν οι παιδικές αρρώστιες θα γίνει ανταγωνιστική ως οφείλει να είναι και για το δικό της το καλο.


παιδικη αρρωστια η εφαρμογη εσωτερικου firewall ???  :No no:

----------


## Νικαετός

Οκ , να επιστρέψουμε ον τόπικ παρακαλώ? Υπάρχουν άλλα νήματα για τέτοιου είδους διαφωνίες.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Aspidas

Καλημέρα παίδες. Μόλις την Πέμπτη "ενεργοποιήθηκα" με disconnects και χαμήλες ταχύτητες, you know και είπα και εγώ να μπω στην διαδικασία να ψάξω για εναλλακτικό router.

Δεν ξέρω από που να ξεκινήσω και τι θα δουλεύει γι’αυτό αν έχετε να προτείνεται κάποιο που είναι καρατσεκαρισμένο ότι δουλεύει; 

Να ενημερώσω ότι χρησιμοποιώ Laptop με wireless και τα οικονομικά μου δεν είναι τα καλύτερα επειδή μόλις μετακόμισα και το σπίτι με έχει ξεζουμίσει.

Ευχαριστώ Προκαταβολικά! :One thumb up:

----------


## Νικαετός

Αν διαβάσεις το νήμα θα βρεις αρκετές πληροφορίες  :Razz:

----------


## grphoto

Και εγω εχω μια εγκυρη πληροφορηση απο μεσα, με το τελος της προσφορας θα δωσει 30 mbit, και την nova δωρεαν. Η πηγη δεν ειναι ο περιπτερας αλλα ατομο μεσα στην εταιρια που συντομα θα γινει διευθυντης, γιατι ο αλλος που διερευσε στον zatast την πληροφορια απολυετε απο μερα σε μερα.
Θυμαμαι και την εγκυρη πληροφορηση του αλλου φιλου οτι το ιντερνετ θα εχει χρονοχρεωση, ας αφησουμε ολα τα παραμυθακια, zatast αν θελεις πες μας το ονομα του κυριου αλλοιως ολα ειναι φουμαρα για μενα.

----------


## Aspidas

Το έχω διαβάσει από την αρχή σχεδόν όλα τα νήμματα, αλλά με τις συνεχόμενες αλλαγές που γίνονται από την On φοβάμαι μην αγοράσω κάποιο και τελικά δεν δουλεύει. Γι’αυτό ρωτάω, αυτή τη στιγμή ποια φτηνά wireless router δουλεύουν;

----------


## errikos

:Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## Avesael

Όλα είναι υπό έλεγχο. Μην παραμυθιάζεστε λοιπόν και προκαλείτε πανικό και σύγχιση στους χρήστες. Μετά τα τηλεφωνήματα που είχα πει χθες βράδυ ότι θα έκανα έβγαλα τα δικά μου συμπεράσματα.Το κακό είναι ότι παρασύρθηκα κι εγώ αλλά είχα μια υποψία και κάτι με έτρωγε.Έμαθα λοιπόν από την δική μου πηγή (που πιστέψτε με, πιο αξιόπιστη δε γίνεται) και ανάλογα δρω. Ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει ότι θέλει, αλλά μετά να μη βρίζει και να χτυπιέται...Δημοκρατία έχουμε άλλωστε... :Wink:

----------


## vfragos

> Όλα είναι υπό έλεγχο. Μην παραμυθιάζεστε λοιπόν και προκαλείτε πανικό και σύγχιση στους χρήστες. Μετά τα τηλεφωνήματα που είχα πει χθες βράδυ ότι θα έκανα έβγαλα τα δικά μου συμπεράσματα.Το κακό είναι ότι παρασύρθηκα κι εγώ αλλά είχα μια υποψία και κάτι με έτρωγε.Έμαθα λοιπόν από την δική μου πηγή (που πιστέψτε με, πιο αξιόπιστη δε γίνεται) και ανάλογα δρω. Ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει ότι θέλει, αλλά μετά να μη βρίζει και να χτυπιέται...Δημοκρατία έχουμε άλλωστε...


Δηλαδή η "πληροφόρηση" που έχεις είναι ότι δεν προκείται να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο ;

----------


## vassilis3

> Όλα είναι υπό έλεγχο. Μην παραμυθιάζεστε λοιπόν και προκαλείτε πανικό και σύγχιση στους χρήστες. Μετά τα τηλεφωνήματα που είχα πει χθες βράδυ ότι θα έκανα έβγαλα τα δικά μου συμπεράσματα.Το κακό είναι ότι παρασύρθηκα κι εγώ αλλά είχα μια υποψία και κάτι με έτρωγε.Έμαθα λοιπόν από την δική μου πηγή (που πιστέψτε με, πιο αξιόπιστη δε γίνεται) και ανάλογα δρω. Ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει ότι θέλει, αλλά μετά να μη βρίζει και να χτυπιέται...Δημοκρατία έχουμε άλλωστε...


δεν μας λες και μας αν αυτά που έμαθες συμφωνούνε με του zatast?
μα ξέρουμε και εμεις και να πράξουμε αναλόγος

----------


## Avesael

Δε θα συμβεί τίποτα απολύτως.Η μόνη περίπτωση να αλλάξει κάτι είναι να τρελλαθούν οι υπεύθυνοι της εταιρίας και να θελήσουν να ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΟΥΝ(γιατί με αυτοκτονία ισοδυναμεί αυτό). Ο ανταγωνισμός παιδιά είναι μεγάλος....και θα γίνει ακόμα μεγαλύτερος...ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ!

Υ.Γ. 'Εχω και μια άλλη πληροφορία (όχι τόσο σημαντική για κάποιους και πολυ σημαντική για κάποιους άλλους) που όποιος θέλει παρακαλώ μόνο *private* και ασφαλώς για λόγους που εννοούνται θα μείνει μεταξύ μας ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ και δε θα γίνει post σε κανένα νήμα...

----------


## ktas

> Δε θα συμβεί τίποτα απολύτως.Η μόνη περίπτωση να αλλάξει κάτι είναι να τρελλαθούν οι υπεύθυνοι της εταιρίας και να θελήσουν να ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΟΥΝ(γιατί με αυτοκτονία ισοδυναμεί αυτό). Ο ανταγωνισμός παιδιά είναι μεγάλος....και θα γίνει ακόμα μεγαλύτερος...ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ!
> 
> Υ.Γ. 'Εχω και μια άλλη πληροφορία (όχι τόσο σημαντική για κάποιους και πολυ σημαντική για κάποιους άλλους) που όποιος θέλει παρακαλώ μόνο *private* και ασφαλώς για λόγους που εννοούνται θα μείνει μεταξύ μας ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ και δε θα γίνει post σε κανένα νήμα...


Για πες, για πες και σε μένα τον ταλαιπωρημένο :Sorry:

----------


## zatast

Οτι ειχα να πω το ειπα.περιμενετε και θα δουμε αν θα κανουν οτι η viβοδι που δινει 2mbit αντι για 20 .Δεν θα κατσω να πεισω κανενα αν ειναι εγκυρη η πληροφορια ουτε να πω ποιος μου το ειπε.Ασε που και να πω οτι το ειπε ο κ. Χιψιδοπουλος τι θα κανετε?που θα τον βρειτε να τον ρωτησετε?Κι οποιος αγνωστος τον βρει σε καμμια γωνια,θα του το αρνηθει.
Οταν μετα απο λιγο καιρο,που θα εχουν περασει οι πρωτες δικαιολογημενες μερες ενεργοποιησης για τον καθενα και θα βλεπει χαμηλες ταχυτητες και να μην παιζουν τα p2p,απο μονοι σας θα με θυμηθειτε.*Απο εμενα δε θα ακουσετε κουβεντα του στυλ "εγω σας τα ελεγα" !!*.
Αυτα τα ολιγα και οπως ειπα και ξαναλεω στην κριση του καθενος ειναι,ας κοροϊδεψει οποιος θελει,ας
ακυρωσει  ή οχι οποιος θελει.Προσωπικα την εκρινα εγκυρα και εκανα ακυρωση.Αυτα...
Μακαρι ειλικρινα να μην γινει τελικα αλλα με τοσα που εχουν γινει και με αυτο καπακι εγω δε μενω.

φιλικα , zatast.

----------


## wolfy

> Οτι ειχα να πω το ειπα.περιμενετε και θα δουμε αν θα κανουν οτι η viβοδι που δινει 2mbit αντι για 20 .Δεν θα κατσω να πεισω κανενα αν ειναι .....


Μα από τώρα δίνουν 1mbit αντί για 10 στην ΟΝ! Δεν χρειαζόμαστε κάποια πληροφορία για αυτό, βλεπουμε τι ταχύτητες πιάνουμε....

 :Evil:

----------


## john341

Λιγη Βοηθεια παιδια...Εχω το zyxel 660-h61 οταν βαζω το ζαντολαστιχο το rec kai cinema μου παιζουν κανονικα οταν βαζω το zyxel τιποτα ουτε καν ψαχνει to sagem, firewall - nat εχει το zyxel μπορει να εχω κανει καμια πατατια εκει.Στο firewall εχω ανοιξει any udp kai any tcp για την 192.168.1.5 και στο nat του εχω πει 20000-20100 πορτες στην 192.168.1.5.(192.168.1.5 το sagem).Καμια ιδεα ?

----------


## Cacofonix

Ωραία, έστω ότι φεύγω, τα 65€ τα παίρνω;

----------


## zatast

> Λιγη Βοηθεια παιδια...Εχω το zyxel 660-h61 οταν βαζω το ζαντολαστιχο το rec kai cinema μου παιζουν κανονικα οταν βαζω το zyxel τιποτα ουτε καν ψαχνει to sagem, firewall - nat εχει το zyxel μπορει να εχω κανει καμια πατατια εκει.Στο firewall εχω ανοιξει any udp kai any tcp για την 192.168.1.5 και στο nat του εχω πει 20000-20100 πορτες στην 192.168.1.5.(192.168.1.5 το sagem).Καμια ιδεα ?


αυτο το εχεις δει; http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=358
οι σωστες ρυθμισεις για αλλο router αυτες ειναι.υπαρχει αραγε κατι αλλο να φερει λυση στο προβλημα του φιλου;




> Ωραία, έστω ότι φεύγω, τα 65€ τα παίρνω;


αντε παλι αυτο το παιδι!αν εισαι στις 10 μερες απο ενεργοποιηση ναι ,αν εισαι πριν το τριμηνο το κυνηγας,μπορει...

----------


## john341

> αυτο το εχεις δει; http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=358
> οι σωστες ρυθμισεις για αλλο router αυτες ειναι.υπαρχει αραγε κατι αλλο να φερει λυση στο προβλημα του φιλου;
> 
> 
> 
> αντε παλι αυτο το παιδι!αν εισαι στις 10 μερες απο ενεργοποιηση ναι ,αν εισαι πριν το τριμηνο το κυνηγας,μπορει...


Το εχω δει το post αλλα 1.Και με το pirreli δεν ειμαι πανω απο 200-250 2.Εαν ειχαν κλειδωσει τους αλλους router δεν νομιζω να ποσταρα μονο εγω για προβλημα αλλα να ειχε γινει χαμος απο posts.

----------


## wolfy

> Ωραία, έστω ότι φεύγω, τα 65€ τα παίρνω;


Αν και δεν ρώτησες αυτό απλά να πω την αποψη μου, ότι : Δεν θα πρέπει να είναι ο λόγος τα 65 ευρώ για το αν θα μείνεις η θα φύγεις!!!! Υπάρχουν πιο σοβαροί λόγοι, πάντως, για να σε βοηθήσουν να αποφασίσεις

----------


## vassilis3

> Υ.Γ. 'Εχω και μια άλλη πληροφορία (όχι τόσο σημαντική για κάποιους και πολυ σημαντική για κάποιους άλλους) που όποιος θέλει παρακαλώ μόνο *private* και ασφαλώς για λόγους που εννοούνται θα μείνει μεταξύ μας ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ και δε θα γίνει post σε κανένα νήμα...


πμ me  :Smile:  τοτε

----------


## vfragos

> Λιγη Βοηθεια παιδια...Εχω το zyxel 660-h61 οταν βαζω το ζαντολαστιχο το rec kai cinema μου παιζουν κανονικα οταν βαζω το zyxel τιποτα ουτε καν ψαχνει to sagem, firewall - nat εχει το zyxel μπορει να εχω κανει καμια πατατια εκει.Στο firewall εχω ανοιξει any udp kai any tcp για την 192.168.1.5 και στο nat του εχω πει 20000-20100 πορτες στην 192.168.1.5.(192.168.1.5 το sagem).Καμια ιδεα ?


Δοκίμασες να βγάλεις τον sagem απο την πρίζα και να τον ξαναβάλεις ;

----------


## john341

> Δοκίμασες να βγάλεις τον sagem απο την πρίζα και να τον ξαναβάλεις ;


Βεβαια απο τα πρωτα που εκανα.Με το που το ανοιγεις δεν δειχνει να πσαχνει στο νετ καθολου σε βγαζει κατευθειαν στα ψηφιακα καναλια σε αντιθεση με το ζαντολαστιχο που βγαζει το σηματακι πανω δεξια και πσαχνει για να σου φερει την τηλεοραση.

----------


## vfragos

Μου το είχε κάνει και εμένα αυτό, τρώει τέτοια κολλήματα. Επανήλθε κάποια στιγμή μόνο του χωρίς να κάνω κάτι συγκεκριμένο απ' ότι θυμάμαι.

----------


## Debaser

Παιδιά, καλημέρα.

Παρακολουθώ καιρό το φόρουμ και τώρα που έκανα και εγώ αίτηση στην ΟΝ θα περιγράφω τις εμπειρίες μου. Μέχρι τότε, μπορείτε να μου πείτε (είτε δημόσια ή σε pm) αν τελικά υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να έχεις ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΟ (χωρίς φραγμένες πόρτες) internet ΚΑΙ iptv μαζί, με κάποιον άλλο router ή με κάποιο exploit στον υπάρχον? Επίσης, έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας να δοκιμάσει να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιον router (π.χ. Linksys WRT54GS μέχρι v.3) που να του έχει εγκαταστήσει το OpenWRT?

(10/4 Αίτηση για όλα σε ένα
16/4 Αποστολή αίτησης φορητότητας από ΟΝ σε ΟΤΕ)

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια τελικα ποια ρουτερ δουλευουν με onrec και video on demand?
συνεχιζουν να λειτουργουν?
αν γινεται να κανουμε μια λιστα.

----------


## zatast

και να κανεις λιστα φιλε μου ποιος μπορει να πει σιγουρα με αυτα που γινονται καθε μερα οτι θα παιζει μετα απο λιγο;Χθες λεει ενας φιλος παιζει το  zyxel,αυριο λεει δεν παιζει.Προχθες ειχε disconnect το linksys ,σημερα παιζει με χαμηλες ταχυτητες.Ετσι μπορεις να βγαλεις ακρη?και πολυ περισσοτερο με την αναξιοπιστια και την αποκρυψη χαρακτηριστικων που κρυβει αυτο το μπαχαλο δε ξερεις τι σου ξημερωνει.

----------


## wolfy

Εγώ αυτό που λες το έχω παρατηρήσει με το δικό μου ρούτερ speedtouch... με το πιρελι είναι πιο σταθερά τα πράγματα αλλά  τι να το κάνεις.... δώρο άδωρο...

----------


## dream-maniac

εγω παλι οταν χρησιμοποιω το usr9108 δεν εχω καθολου disconnects.
οταν βαζω το pireli(μονο οταν θελω να δω tv) εχω disconnects καθε 1 λεπτο..
φυσικα το ονρεκ που χρησιμοποιω κολαει,
περιεργο ομως με το δικο μου ρουτερ αψογο...οσο αφορα τα disconnects γιατι απο ταχυτητες.......αστα να πανε

----------


## giorgakis1979

χακαρισμενο firmware.....

----------


## zatast

pushαρισμενη P5 quad cpu,8gb ram , 2T Hdd.
(καταλαβαινει κανεις τιποτα τωρα; )

----------


## vassilis3

λίγη βοήθεια και από εδωωω
μόλις πήρα ενα linksys wag200g -eu
εβγαλα το πιρελι και αντα αυτού εβαλα το linksys
εβαλα τις ip's απο το subnet μου όπως ειχα βάλει αλλωστε και στο πιρελλι και τις ρυθμίσεις όπως έχω διαβάσει σε αυτό το νήμα (ppoe, llc, vpi=8, vci=35, adsl2+, user/pass=on
ενω συγχρονίζει 10000/1000 kai κανει connect και πέρνει ip δεν μπορώ να μπώ στο Internet

ή κόλισε το μυαλό μου ή κάτι μου έχει ξεφύγει

πεστε καμιά ιδεα

----------


## vfragos

> λίγη βοήθεια και από εδωωω
> μόλις πήρα ενα linksys wag200g -eu
> εβγαλα το πιρελι και αντα αυτού εβαλα το linksys
> εβαλα τις ip's απο το subnet μου όπως ειχα βάλει αλλωστε και στο πιρελλι και τις ρυθμίσεις όπως έχω διαβάσει σε αυτό το νήμα (ppoe, llc, vpi=8, vci=35, adsl2+, user/pass=on
> ενω συγχρονίζει 10000/1000 kai κανει connect και πέρνει ip δεν μπορώ να μπώ στο Internet
> 
> ή κόλισε το μυαλό μου ή κάτι μου έχει ξεφύγει
> 
> πεστε καμιά ιδεα


για κάνε reset την κάρτα δικτύου σου ή κανε ένα restart στον υπολογιστή.

----------


## vassilis3

> για κάνε reset την κάρτα δικτύου σου ή κανε ένα restart στον υπολογιστή.


thanxs
δοκιμαστικε
τίποτα.
ξεχασα να πώ ότι το linksys δουλεψε μόνο για λίγο, κατόπιν δοκίμσα να το βάλω ταυτόχρονα με το πιρελλι όπως αναφέρετε σε άλλο νήμα για την iptv,΄δεν δουλεψε και από τότε δεν ξαναδουλεψε, νομίζω όλως τυχαίως
εβαλα πάλι το πιρελλι και όλα κανονικα

καμιά αλλη σκέψη?

----------


## geo7

just checking...
Tο linksys ειναι over pstn ή μηπως εχεις παρει το isdn?  :Thinking:

----------


## whatfor

Διαβασα καποια ποστ στα οποία γίνεται λόγος για χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες με ρουτερ εκτος ΟΝ (pirelli).
Προσωπικά δεν εχω παρατηρήσει διαφορά συνδέοντας το linksys αντι του pirelli στα downloads (δεν αναφέρομαι, φυσικά, σε torrent) Οταν το δικτυο σέρνεται, οι ταχύτητες είναι το ιδιο αθλιες ειτε το ένα βαλω πανω ειτε το αλλο..
Οι υπόλοιποι ???

----------


## jimmy

ταχυτητεσ αθλιες

μονο τις 5 πρωτες μερεσ ειχα ταχυτητες μετα πατοσ

----------


## Tem

> ταχυτητεσ αθλιες
> 
> μονο τις 5 πρωτες μερεσ ειχα ταχυτητες μετα πατοσ


ευτυχώς που δεν έχουν και πολλούς πελάτες δηλαδή

----------


## ktas

> thanxs
> δοκιμαστικε
> τίποτα.
> ξεχασα να πώ ότι το linksys δουλεψε μόνο για λίγο, κατόπιν δοκίμσα να το βάλω ταυτόχρονα με το πιρελλι όπως αναφέρετε σε άλλο νήμα για την iptv,΄δεν δουλεψε και από τότε δεν ξαναδουλεψε, νομίζω όλως τυχαίως
> εβαλα πάλι το πιρελλι και όλα κανονικα
> 
> καμιά αλλη σκέψη?


Μια από τα ίδια παιδιά. Ενώ την πρώτη μέρα το Linksys συγχρόνησε κανονικά, από την ώρα που έβαλα το ζαντολάστιχο και το δούλεψα κάνα 2ώρο για να παίξω με την IPTV, το Linksys δεν ξανασυγχρόνησε. Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο CC για να αναφέρω πρόβλημα DSL (με το Linksys κουμπωμένο) και μετά από λίγο με πήρε  τεχνικός για να με ρωτήσει αν έχω το Pirelli online. Του είπα ότι χρησιμοποιώ άλλο router και τον ρώτησα αν αυτό αποτελεί πρόβλημα για την γραμμή. Με ενημέρωσε πως όχι, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ ότι router θέλω (απλά δεν θα έχω IPTV) και μου ζήτησε να βγάλω off to Linksys για 5 λεπτά και να το ξαναβάλω. Και ναι έπαιξε κανονικά. Μάλιστα μου είπε όταν κάνω τράμπα από το ένα router στο άλλο να αφήνω να παιρνάνε 5 λεπτά για να καθαρίζει η γραμμή από την IP.
Δούλεψα λοιπόν κανονικά για 5 ώρες με το Linksys και μετά λέω: δεν βάζω το ζαντολάστιχο να ξαναπαίξω λίγο με την IPTV; Τι το ήθελα... Linksys πάλι καπούτ μετά, ενώ το ζαντολάστιχο όσο φορές και να το βγάλω από την γραμμή μετά συγχρονίζει άμεσα :Thinking: 

Πολύ ανησυχητικό αυτό βρε παιδιά. Έχει να προτείνει κανείς κάτι; (βασικά θέλω να κάνω και μια αναβάθμιση firmware στο Linksys αλλά θα το δοκιμάσω το απόγευμα που θα επιστρέψω από την δουλειά. Μέχρι τότε η όποια ιδέα ευπρόσδεκτη)

----------


## papakigr

> λίγη βοήθεια και από εδωωω
> μόλις πήρα ενα linksys wag200g -eu
> εβγαλα το πιρελι και αντα αυτού εβαλα το linksys
> εβαλα τις ip's απο το subnet μου όπως ειχα βάλει αλλωστε και στο πιρελλι και τις ρυθμίσεις όπως έχω διαβάσει σε αυτό το νήμα (ppoe, llc, vpi=8, vci=35, adsl2+, user/pass=on
> ενω συγχρονίζει 10000/1000 kai κανει connect και πέρνει ip δεν μπορώ να μπώ στο Internet
> 
> ή κόλισε το μυαλό μου ή κάτι μου έχει ξεφύγει
> 
> πεστε καμιά ιδεα


Το ιδιο προβλημα εχω κι εγω... Η διαφορα οτι εχω ιντερνετ για κανα 10 λεπτο καθε φορα που το συνδεω...

----------


## vassilis3

> just checking...
> Tο linksys ειναι over pstn ή μηπως εχεις παρει το isdn?


over pstn

καποιο φάντασμα μάλλον θα υπαρχει δεν εξηγείτε αλλιώς

αλλος καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## vassilis3

> Μια από τα ίδια παιδιά. Ενώ την πρώτη μέρα το Linksys συγχρόνησε κανονικά, από την ώρα που έβαλα το ζαντολάστιχο και το δούλεψα κάνα 2ώρο για να παίξω με την IPTV, το Linksys δεν ξανασυγχρόνησε. Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο CC για να αναφέρω πρόβλημα DSL (με το Linksys κουμπωμένο) και μετά από λίγο με πήρε  τεχνικός για να με ρωτήσει αν έχω το Pirelli online. Του είπα ότι χρησιμοποιώ άλλο router και τον ρώτησα αν αυτό αποτελεί πρόβλημα για την γραμμή. Με ενημέρωσε πως όχι, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ ότι router θέλω (απλά δεν θα έχω IPTV) και μου ζήτησε να βγάλω off to Linksys για 5 λεπτά και να το ξαναβάλω. Και ναι έπαιξε κανονικά. Μάλιστα μου είπε όταν κάνω τράμπα από το ένα router στο άλλο να αφήνω να παιρνάνε 5 λεπτά για να καθαρίζει η γραμμή από την IP.
> Δούλεψα λοιπόν κανονικά για 5 ώρες με το Linksys και μετά λέω: δεν βάζω το ζαντολάστιχο να ξαναπαίξω λίγο με την IPTV; Τι το ήθελα... Linksys πάλι καπούτ μετά, ενώ το ζαντολάστιχο όσο φορές και να το βγάλω από την γραμμή μετά συγχρονίζει άμεσα
> 
> Πολύ ανησυχητικό αυτό βρε παιδιά. Έχει να προτείνει κανείς κάτι; (βασικά θέλω να κάνω και μια αναβάθμιση firmware στο Linksys αλλά θα το δοκιμάσω το απόγευμα που θα επιστρέψω από την δουλειά. Μέχρι τότε η όποια ιδέα ευπρόσδεκτη)


κατατοπιστικότατος, θα το εφαρμόσω και εγώ να δω  τι γίνεται, 
αλλα από ότι διαβαζω και ποιο κάτω και κάποιος άλλος έχει το ίδο πρόβλημα,
κάπου μπερδευει το πράγμα...
το περίεργο είναι ότι κανενας δεν έχει το έχει αναφέρει σαν προβλημα ακόμα,  :Thinking:  

και δεν ξέρουμε και τι φταίει , η απάντηση που σου έδωσε ο τεχνικός αν και λειτουργική οπως λές δεν φαίνεται να εχει λογικη για μενα

θα επιστρεψω με νεωτερα το απογευμα
εν το μεταξυ αν βρείτε καμιά ακρη ενημερώστε με

----------


## vassilis3

> Το ιδιο προβλημα εχω κι εγω... Η διαφορα οτι εχω ιντερνετ για κανα 10 λεπτο καθε φορα που το συνδεω...


και τι το πέταξές?
διάβασε και εφάρμοσε την λύση του ktas, λίγο ποιο πανω
ενημέρωσέ μας για τα απότελέσμτα

----------


## john341

ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ.....Λοιπον zyxel660-h61 ασ μου πει καποιος τισ ρυθμισεις που εχει και του παιζει on-sinema και on-rec γιατι εμενα μου εχει σπασει τα νευρα....Τι ρυθμισεις χρειαζονται στο ΝΑΤ και στο firewall.Οταν το βαζω στο ζαντολαστιχο μια χαρα παιζει περνει και την ωρα.IP sto zyxel περνει κανονικα την 192.168.1.5.Please παιδια κινδηνευει η ψυχικη μου ηρεμια......

----------


## vassilis3

επανέρχομαι
@kats δοκίμσα την λύση της αναμονής για πέντε λεπτά όπως προείπες πριν βαλω το linksys και το πρόβλημα παραμένει
θυμίζω ότι εχω ένα linksys wag200g eu και ενώ συγχρονίζει και πέρνει κανονικά ip δεν κατεβάζει όμως χριστό.

εκανα αναβάθμιση στο fw κατεβάζοντας την νέα έκδοση αλλά τίποτα, το πρόβλημα παραμένει

Εν τέλει.. παιζει κανείς μόνιμα με linksys ? 
εχει κανείς άλλος αυτό το πρόβλημα?

----------


## john341

Τι εγινε βρε παιδια κανεις δεν βλεπει οnrec, cinema με δικο του router να μου δωσει ρυθμισεις?

----------


## xaros

^^Άνοιξε τις 20000-20001 UDP  :Wink:

----------


## john341

> ^^Άνοιξε τις 20000-20001 UDP


Στο firewall ? sto NAT? και στα δυο? σε ποια ip? 192.168.1.5?

----------


## whatfor

Λοιπόν, απο 14 Μαρτιου που είμαι ενεργοποιημένος ανεπισημα ή επίσημα (who cares) εχω να δηλώσω τα παρακάτω.
Χρησιμοποιώ το Linksys Wag200G EU που αναφέρεται ως Annex A (για pstn γραμμή) και εχω ανοιξει τις σχετικες πόρτες για torrent η αλλου ειδους p2p εφαρμογες.
Το ρουτερ συγχρονίζει στις ιδιες ταχυτητες που συγχρονίζει και το pirelli χωρίς κανένα άλλο προβλημα.
Οι ταχυτητες που πιάνω σε καλά torrent ή σαν registered ειναι η ανώτερη που μπορει να μου διαθέσει το δικτυο εκεινη τη στιγμή.
Οταν το δικτυο σερνεται (πολυ συχνό) τοτε σερνονται και τα downloads (λογικό). ΔΕΝ ευθύνεται το ρουτερ για τη κατασταση αυτη αλλα και ουτε βελτιώνεται οταν βάλω το pirelli επανω...
Δεδομένης της παραπάνω κατάστασης, δε βρίσκω κανενα λόγο να μη συνεχίσω να χρησιμοποιώ το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ
αφου το μονο που δεν μου προσφερει ειναι η iptv η οποια χρήζει σημαντικής βελτιωσης ειδικά στο ΟΝ REC που είναι αρκετά καλή υπηρεσία. 
Παρόλα αυτα, πάντα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να συνδέσει κανεις το pirelli και να παρακολουθησει 
τις συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες.
Δε λέω οτι δε θα ήθελα με ενα ρουτερ να εχω ολες τις υπηρεσιες που παρεχει η ΟΝ, απλα θεωρω οτι το βασικο προβλημα αυτη τη στιγμή ειναι οι ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ.

Να συμπληρώσω οτι το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο εχει αναφερθει απο αρκετους στο φορουμ οτι λειτουργει κανονικα οπως θα επρεπε να κανει καθε συγχρονο adsl2+ ρουτερ για γραμμή pstn.

----------


## xaros

> Στο firewall ? sto NAT? και στα δυο? σε ποια ip? 192.168.1.5?


Ναι, σορυ  :Embarassed:  ... στο ΝΑΤ στην ip που γράφεις  :One thumb up:

----------


## vassilis3

ξαναεπανέρχσομαι για να δηλώσω την μαμακια μου

είχα αλλάξει ip στο router και δεν ενημέρωσα εκ νέου την gw του pc μου

συγνώμη αν κούρασα

φαινεται να δουλευει κανονικα

θα δείξει....

----------


## GnF

Πιο φτηνή λύση (32 ευρο) που δείχνει να δουλεύει κανονικά είναι το Αdsl/Αdsl 2/Αdsl 2+ modem με nat και firewall της Linksys το AM200 - Annex A (PSTN).

Το συγκεκριμένο modem εχει μόνο μια ethernet αρα θα χρειαστείτε ένα switch αν θέλετε περισότερες η να συνδέσετε ένα παλιό σας router. Υποστιρίζει RIP v.1, στατική δρομολόγιση, καμια 15αρια εγγραφές στο firewall και αλλες τοσες στο NAΤ. Εχει κανονικό web interface που βάζετε τις ρυθμίσεις σας και δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τα modem οπως τα ξέρουμε.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες σε καμια 2 μέρες αφου το τεστάρω πρώτα.

----------


## dream-maniac

> Πιο φτηνή λύση (32 ευρο) που δείχνει να δουλεύει κανονικά είναι το Αdsl/Αdsl 2/Αdsl 2+ modem με nat και firewall της Linksys το AM200 - Annex A (PSTN).
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο modem εχει μόνο μια ethernet αρα θα χρειαστείτε ένα switch αν θέλετε περισότερες η να συνδέσετε ένα παλιό σας router. Υποστιρίζει RIP v.1, στατική δρομολόγιση, καμια 15αρια εγγραφές στο firewall και αλλες τοσες στο NAΤ. Εχει κανονικό web interface που βάζετε τις ρυθμίσεις σας και δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τα modem οπως τα ξέρουμε.
> 
> Περισσότερες πληροφορίες σε καμια 2 μέρες αφου το τεστάρω πρώτα.


 
αυτο που λες φιλε παιζει κανονικα ονρεκ?

----------


## GnF

> αυτο που λες φιλε παιζει κανονικα ονρεκ?





> Περισσότερες πληροφορίες σε καμια 2 μέρες αφου το τεστάρω πρώτα.


Αν έχεις την καλοσύνη ασε με να το τεστάρω για μια-δυο μέρες πρωτα. Οσο για το ονρεκ. Μιας και το συγκεκριμένο μου δίνει μόνο μια ethernet και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάρω άλλο δρομολογιτή απο το σπίτι μου ή να αγοράσω switch, να τον πάω στο σπίτι της κοπελιάς μου που είναι η γραμμή για να τα έχω όλα συνδεμένα επάνω του, όλα τα τεστ που θα κάνω θα έχουν το πιρελλι συνδεδεμένο πάνω στο linksys και υπολογιστής και αποκωδικοποιητής πάνω σε πιρέλι.

Μερικά πράγματα που θέλω να τεστάρω ακόμα είναι :

1ο. Εαν υπάρχουν διαφορές σε ταχύτητα ανάλογα με τον τρόπο σύνδεσης που επιλέγεις (ενσύρματο ή ασύρματο)
2ο. Δοκιμή διαφορετικού συγχρονισμού του AM200 με το Dslam μπας και δω καμιά καλύτερη ταχύτητα.
3ο. Προσπάθεια είτε να βάλω το ip  του αποκωδικοποιητή σε DMZ(dimilitarized zone) και ότι αλλο μου κατέβει στο κεφάλι μπας και παίξει και αλλα εκτός απο ονρεκ.

Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν το pirelli μιράσει σε υπολογιστή και αποκοδικοποιητή τη σύνδεση που θα πάρει απο το linksys.

----------


## sainio2006

> Εγω συνεχιζω να εχω ασταθης ταχυτητες απο 200kbps μεχρι 1800kbps και δεν εχω και συνεχομενο internet  για πανω απο 20 λεπτα. Πρεπει ανα 20λεπτο να μπω στο ρουτερ και να κανω  disconnect και μετα connect και παλι για να δουλεψει... ειναι συνεχεια συγχρονισμενο βεβαια στα 13000 download και 1000 download κατα μεσω ορο...


και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω ...μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα...
με Linksys έχω κάνει και έγω τη σύνδεση.

ο φίλος που είπε να βάλεις το keep alive 0  είναι άκυρο γιατι πέρνει value 1 και πάνω..

αν βρεί κανείς τη λύση βοήθειιιιια!!!

----------


## elias26

Πιστεύω να τοποθετώ το ερώτημα στο σωστό forum.Καταρχήν να πώ οτι με ενδιαφέρει το port forwarding και οτι είμαι συνδρομητής της ΟΝ(καλό ή κακό θα δείξει). Ως γνωστό  με το μόντεμ/ρούτερ που δίνει η ΟΝ (PIRELLI) δεν μπορώ να "παίξω με τις πορτές" μετά απο το σχετικό thread που δίαβασα για άλλα μόντεμ που μπορούν να ανοίξουν πόρτες και όλα να δουλεύουν ρολόι, θέλω να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κανείς το αν μπορώ να κάνω την ίδια δουλειά και με το speedtouch 536v6 το οποίο μου έχει μείνει απο παλιά συνδρομή.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## pgatzoyas

Καλημέρα,

προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ μ' ένα netgear DG834G V2 χωρίς επιτυχία μέχρι στιγμής.

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να συνδεθεί με το συγκεκριμένο router; 

Τί ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω;

Κάποια βοήθεια pls.

----------


## Avesael

> και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω ...μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα...
> με Linksys έχω κάνει και έγω τη σύνδεση.
> 
> ο φίλος που είπε να βάλεις το keep alive 0  είναι άκυρο γιατι πέρνει value 1 και πάνω..
> 
> αν βρεί κανείς τη λύση βοήθειιιιια!!!


Εγω το έχω αναφέρει 2 φορές αυτό αλλά απάντηση δεν έχω πάρει. Προφανώς δε γνωρίζει κάποιος πως λύνεται αυτό το πρόβλημα. Η διαφορά με εμένα είναι ότι θα το κάνει σε ώρες (5 - 10) ή 1 -2 ημέρες..... Τι να πω..... :Worthy:

----------


## Avesael

Τώρα τι είναι αυτό;;;;;;

----------


## nnn

Στο seabone σε σύνδεσαν ?  :Razz:  
Για κλείσε το Linksys για λίγο.

----------


## greekzero

αυτό είναι ένα error με τo margin που δίνει η γραμμή όταν αυτό πέσει χαμηλότερα από τo 5 και κάτω.

----------


## Avesael

το κουλό είναι ότι μετά από αυτό κατεβάζω με τρελλές ταχύτητες που απο 900kb/sec minimum με 1200kb/sec max.Ταχύτητες που δεν έχω ξαναδει.....! (επιανα στα καλα μου 300 με 600 μαξιμουμ)

----------


## Avesael

Disconnects δεν είχα ποτε.Μόνο το περίεργο που έχουν δει και άλλοι φίλοι με το να κολλά το ρουτερ και να του κανω εγω disconnect και μετα reconnect....

----------


## synti

tis portes pote 8a tis anoiksi telika re paidia h ON?

----------


## vassilis3

αμα σου πω οτι το έψαχνα εδώ και μισή ώρα , άρχισα να παραλογίζομαι, ρε που το ειδα που το είδα, βεβαια στο αρχικό ποστ ειχες περισσοτερες πληροφορίες με ρυθμίσιες αν θυμαμαι καλα. εν πασει περιπτώση νομίζω οτι αν παιζει με τον δικό σου ρουτερ τηα παιζει με ολλους κατι θα μας έχει ξεφυγει
εν αναμονη λοιπον 
περιμένουμε πληρες ρυθμίσεις

----------


## GnF

> αμα σου πω οτι το έψαχνα εδώ και μισή ώρα , άρχισα να παραλογίζομαι, ρε που το ειδα που το είδα, βεβαια στο αρχικό ποστ ειχες περισσοτερες πληροφορίες με ρυθμίσιες αν θυμαμαι καλα. εν πασει περιπτώση νομίζω οτι αν παιζει με τον δικό σου ρουτερ τηα παιζει με ολλους κατι θα μας έχει ξεφυγει
> εν αναμονη λοιπον 
> περιμένουμε πληρες ρυθμίσεις


αν μου δώσεις κανα 10λεπτο μαν θα σου κανω post  φωτογραφίες απο το router. ξαναλέω οτι δεν έχω σπίτι μου ον αλλα στην κοπέλα μου. αν θες και video ευχαρίστως το βράδυ που θα είμαι εκεί. να δείς ρεαλ τιμε και τηλεώραση και ρεκ και βιντεο και ιντερνετ (οσο μπορώ να το τεζάρω)


επιστρέφω...

----------


## GnF

αντε για 3η φορά.

Εχω και ΟΝTV και ΟΝREC και ΟΝVIDEO και ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ με δικό μου δρομολογιτή. Και βασικό οτι το pirelli δεν το έχω συνδεδεμένο καθόλου.

Δρομολογιτής = Linksys AM200

Ταχύτητες κοντά στα 7~8Μbit ενώ με το pirelli είχα περίπου στα 1~2 είτε είχα τον αποκωδικοποιητή κλειστό-ανοιχτό-συνδεδεμένο πάντα.

Ping: Στα περισσότερα που είδα είναι περίπου στο 110~120. Με το pirelli έβλεπα κάτι αστρονομικά της τάξεως του 1500~3900


Max connections που είδα με eMule(λυπάμαι μόνο με αυτό πρόλαβα να δοκιμάσω) = 1100 ενώ ταυτόχρονα κατέβαζα με 740kb/s


Έχω κλειστά firewall (μιας και ακόμα τεστάρω)
Δεν κάνω filter τα multicast


Καλημέρα παίδες και αφου παίζει 1 λογικά παίζουν κιάλλα τα πάντα (το λεγόμενο όλα σε 1 με δικό σας δρομολογιτή)


Περισσότερες Ρυθμίσεις:

SETUP PAGE
Encapsulation: RFC 2516 PPPoE
Autodetect: Enable (βασικά βρίσκει τα VPI/VCI μόνο του)
Virtual Circuit ID:   VPI:8    VCI :35
Multiplexing: LLC 
DSL Modulation: Auto ή G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
User Name: on
Password: on
Keep Alive: τικαρισμένο με redial period=0 (μερικές φορές αργεί να κάνει connect περί τα 30~60 δευτερόλεπτα)
Half Bridge: ΟΧΙ
Host Name: ΤΙΠΟΤΑ (δεν χρειάζεται)
Domain Name: ΤΙΠΟΤΑ (δεν χρειάζεται)
Local IP Address: 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0 (ή αλλιώς /24)
Local DHCP Server: Enabled 
Start IP Address: 192.168.1.2
Number of Addresses: Βάλτε τουλάχιστον 5 για να μπορεί να πάρει το 192.168.1.5 το sagem (άν βέβαια δουλεύει με dhcp και δεν την έχει καρφωμένη την IP) εγω το έχω στο max δηλαδή = 253
Client Lease Time: 72 (δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να το βάλω ατελείωτο και δεν είμαι σίγουρος οτι το sagem θα παίρνει πάντα την ίδια IP)

----------


## GnF

αντε για 3η φορά.

Εχω και ΟΝTV και ΟΝREC και ΟΝVIDEO και ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ με δικό μου δρομολογιτή. Και βασικό οτι το pirelli δεν το έχω συνδεδεμένο καθόλου.

Δρομολογιτής = Linksys AM200

Ταχύτητες κοντά στα 7~8Μbit ενώ με το pirelli είχα περίπου στα 1~2 είτε είχα τον αποκωδικοποιητή κλειστό-ανοιχτό-συνδεδεμένο πάντα.

Ping: Στα περισσότερα που είδα είναι περίπου στο 110~120. Με το pirelli έβλεπα κάτι αστρονομικά της τάξεως του 1500~3900


Max connections που είδα με eMule(λυπάμαι μόνο με αυτό πρόλαβα να δοκιμάσω) = 1100 ενώ ταυτόχρονα κατέβαζα με 740kb/s


Έχω κλειστά firewall (μιας και ακόμα τεστάρω)
Δεν κάνω filter τα multicast


Καλημέρα παίδες και αφου παίζει 1 λογικά παίζουν κιάλλα τα πάντα (το λεγόμενο όλα σε 1 με δικό σας δρομολογιτή)


Περισσότερες Ρυθμίσεις:

SETUP PAGE
Encapsulation: RFC 2516 PPPoE
Autodetect: Enable (βασικά βρίσκει τα VPI/VCI μόνο του)
Virtual Circuit ID:   VPI:8    VCI :35
Multiplexing: LLC 
DSL Modulation: Auto ή G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
User Name: on
Password: on
Keep Alive: τικαρισμένο με redial period=0 (μερικές φορές αργεί να κάνει connect περί τα 30~60 δευτερόλεπτα)
Half Bridge: ΟΧΙ
Host Name: ΤΙΠΟΤΑ (δεν χρειάζεται)
Domain Name: ΤΙΠΟΤΑ (δεν χρειάζεται)
Local IP Address: 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0 (ή αλλιώς /24)
Local DHCP Server: Enabled 
Start IP Address: 192.168.1.2
Number of Addresses: Βάλτε τουλάχιστον 5 για να μπορεί να πάρει το 192.168.1.5 το sagem (άν βέβαια δουλεύει με dhcp και δεν την έχει καρφωμένη την IP) εγω το έχω στο max δηλαδή = 253
Client Lease Time: 72 (δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να το βάλω ατελείωτο και δεν είμαι σίγουρος οτι το sagem θα παίρνει πάντα την ίδια IP)

DDNS PAGE:
ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΑΝΑ ΤΟΥ

Advanced Routing PAGE:
αν δεν βάλετε άλλο router επάνω μην το πειράξετε

Security Page:
Firewall Protection: Disabled (αν το ανοίξω τηλεώραση δεν παίζει μόνο το ONRec με ανοιγμα σε πόρτες)
Filter Multicast: Οχι τικαρισμένο (αν το τικάρω τηλεώραση δεν παίζει)

VPN Page
Καμία αλλαγή

Port Range Forwarding Page
Καμία αλλαγή

Port Triggering Page
Καμία αλλαγή

DMZ Page
Καμία αλλαγή (αν και ετοιμαζόμουν να βάλω το ΙP του Sagem εκει) DZM = demilitarized zone και χρησημοποιήται αν έχετε κάποιο server για πλήρη επικοινωνία απο έξω


Επίσης δουλεύω με το τελευταίο firmware αν αυτό παίζει κάποιο ρόλο = Software Version: 1.19.00
Δεν έχω δηλαδή καμία ασφάλεια. Μέχρι να βρώ τι πόρτες πρέπει να ανοίξω για την τηλεώραση (που τελικά αυτό είναι αφου αν ανοίξω firewall και κάνω forward  όλες τις πόρτες πάλι δουλεύει) θα τεστάρω ετσι.

αν κάποιος θέλει να κοιτάξω κάτι συγκεκριμένο (π.χ. logs) ας μου πει. Οποια άλλη ιδέα έχετε πείτε. Και πάντα μετά το απογευματάκι (πιστέυω κατα τις 7 και μετα) που θα πάω στην κοπέλα μου. Σπίτι ακόμα ΟΝ δεν και δεν είμαι ακόμα σίγουρος αν θα ξανακάνω αίτηση μιας και με όσα διάβαζα και τις ταχύτητες που έβλεπα την ακύρωσα.
Σε περίπτωση που θέλετε screen shot απο το router η έστω και βίντεο να δείτε τα πάντα να δουλεύουν (σε περίπτωση που δεν πιστεύετε) απλά πείτε. Για screen shot μπορώ και τώρα (οχι συνδεδεμένος βέβαια) το απόγευμα συνδεδεμένος.

Επίσης και ίσως αυτό ενδιαφέρει. Έχουμε μια εντύπωση ότι το Sagem αργεί λίγο (π.χ. να πας απο την τηλεώραση στο πρόγραμμα ή στο ΟΝβιντεο αλλα παει. δεν είμαστε σίγουροι οτι είναι έτσι πραγματικά)
Οταν λέω τηλεώραση δεν μιλάω για τα κανάλια που πιάνω μέσω κεραίας αλλα για τα δορυφορικά και μεγα,αντ1 κ.τ.λ που βλεπεις μέσω ιντερνετ απο την ον.

----------


## zatast

> και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω ...μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα...
> με Linksys έχω κάνει και έγω τη σύνδεση.
> ο φίλος που είπε να βάλεις το keep alive 0  είναι άκυρο γιατι πέρνει value 1 και πάνω..
> αν βρεί κανείς τη λύση βοήθειιιιια!!!


αν το προβλημα οφειλεται σε ρυθμιση του router τοτε πρεπει να κανεις enable το max idle time και να βαλεις 0 minutes και oxι το keep alive.Αν ομως οφειλεται στο δικτυο της off οπως στον papakigr με τις χαμηλες ταχυτητες τοτε  :Whistle:  

GnF καλο αυτο,η ερωτηση ειναι μεχρι ποτε θα παιζει ομως ;;;   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## GnF

> αν το προβλημα οφειλεται σε ρυθμιση του router τοτε πρεπει να κανει enable το max idle time και να βαλεις 0 minutes kai oxι το keep alive.Αν ομως οφειλεται στο δικτυο της off οπως στον papakigr με τις χαμηλες ταχυτητες τοτε  
> 
> GnF καλο αυτο,η ερωτηση ειναι μεχρι ποτε θα παιζει ομως ;;;


Συμφωνό απολύτως μαν αλλα...... Πως θα σου κλειδώσουν κάτι το οποίο κάνουν stream στο εσωτερικό τους δύκτιο και θα το κάνουν να μην έρχεται αν έχεις άλλο δρομολογιτή? Να σου κλειδώσουν το p2p (πράγματα δηλαδή που έρχονται απο έξω προς ΟΝ και τελικά προς τα εσένα ναι μπορούν. Αλλά το 1ο οχι. στο στέλνουν? αρα θα μπορείς πάντα να το δεις.

Ο μόνος τρόπος που βλεπω να γίνει αυτό είναι 1ας. Δεν έχεις το pirreli επάνω? δεν μπορουν να εποικινωνίσουν μαζί του? τελος το broadcast της τηλεώρασης σε εσένα. Και αυτό μάλλον δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν βάση της συμφωνίας που έχεις υπογράψει.

Και στο τέλος θέλω να καταλήξω στο ότι όχι κατα 99% (να μην σου πω 100) δεν μπορουν να στο κόψουν και απο ότι βλέπω είναι απλά θέμα κατάληλης πόρτας (ισως και δυνατοτήτων του δρομολογητή). Μακάρι να είχα adsl2+ δρομολογητή που να είχε σωστό log να μπορώ να βλέπω τι ακριβώς περνάει μέσα και εξω. 

Είναι απλά θέμα χρόνου ρε φιλε και τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## Avesael

> αν το προβλημα οφειλεται σε ρυθμιση του router τοτε πρεπει να κανεις enable το max idle time και να βαλεις 0 minutes και oxι το keep alive.Αν ομως οφειλεται στο δικτυο της off οπως στον papakigr με τις χαμηλες ταχυτητες τοτε  
> 
> GnF καλο αυτο,η ερωτηση ειναι μεχρι ποτε θα παιζει ομως ;;;


Δε μπορείς να βάλεις 0 minutes.Δε στο επιτρέπει, σου λέει μινιμουμ 1 λεπτο.....

----------


## GnF

> αν το προβλημα οφειλεται σε ρυθμιση του router τοτε πρεπει να κανεις enable το max idle time και να βαλεις 0 minutes και oxι το keep alive.Αν ομως οφειλεται στο δικτυο της off οπως στον papakigr με τις χαμηλες ταχυτητες τοτε


Keep Alive: 	Redial Period  Min. (Range 0~500) (Με αυτό κάνει αυτόματο connect και αν κοπεί η σύνδεση redial σε κάθε Χ χρόνο που του λες εσύ)

Connect on Demand: 	Max Idle Min. (Range 1~1000) (με αυτό πρέπει να μπείς εσύ στο router να πατήσεις connect για να συνδεθείς και αν μετά απο Χ χρόνο που δεν υπάρχει κίνηση δεδομένων σου κόβει τη σύνδεση και πρέπει να ξαναμπείς στο router να ξαναπατήσεις connect)

Αυτά σε linksys (νομίζω σχεδόν όλα τους έτσι είναι) Προτίμισε το "Keep Alive". Με "Redial Period" 10 sec. Ισως και μιλάω υποθετικά αν δεν πάρει απάντηση πίσω (είτε wrong password, είτε κάτι άλλο) να σταματάει να κάνει προσπάθειες αφου αν του έχει πει redial every 0 sec (μπορει δλδ να κάνεις συνέχεια να μπουκώνει.) 

Σε εμάς αργει να συνδεθεί την πρώτη φορά αλλα δεν αποσυνδέεται μονο του καθόλου. Ελπίζω να βοηθάει αυτό

----------


## zatast

GnF , 
το keep alive εχει μικροτερη τιμη 1 κι αφου δεν εχει την επιλογη nailed up connection που εχουν τα zyxel,βαλε max idle time 99 minutes or whatever takes να τελειωνει το θεμα.
Γενικα για να κανει connect δεν χρειαζεται να το επιλεγεις μεσα απο το router (αν ειναι δυνατον!!!) απλα σε καθε internet request του Η/Υ κανει connect μονο του!!
οσον αφορα την τηλεοραση μπορουν να στην κλειδωσουν με πολλους τροπους.ενας ειναι αυτος που ισχυει σε πολλους rοuter Που εχουν προσπαθησει διαφοροι φιλοι και δεν εχουν TV και ο αλλος ειναι ο  κλασσικος: διοχετετευουν το σημα απο αλλες πορτες κι αντε βρες εσυ ποιες ειναι.  :Wink:

----------


## GnF

> GnF , 
> το keep alive εχει μικροτερη τιμη 1 κι αφου δεν εχει την επιλογη nailed up connection που εχουν τα zyxel,βαλε max idle time 99 minutes or whatever takes να τελειωνει το θεμα.
> Γενικα για να κανει connect δεν χρειαζεται να το επιλεγεις μεσα απο το router (αν ειναι δυνατον!!!) απλα σε καθε internet request του Η/Υ κανει connect μονο του!!
> οσον αφορα την τηλεοραση μπορουν να στην κλειδωσουν με πολλους τροπους.ενας ειναι αυτος που ισχυει σε πολλους rοuter Που εχουν προσπαθησει διαφοροι φιλοι και δεν εχουν TV και ο αλλος ειναι ο  κλασσικος: διοχετετευουν το σημα απο αλλες πορτες κι αντε βρες εσυ ποιες ειναι.


ρε μαν copy-paste  σου έκανα απο το linksys μου. 

Keep Alive: Redial Period Min. (Range 0~500)

Connect on Demand: Max Idle Min. (Range 1~1000)

και στο keep alive διαβασε τι λεει διπλα : Redial Period Min. 
to Max Idle αντιστιχει στο Connect on Demand

αν διαλεξεις Keep Alive τοτε μπορεις να αλλάξεις το Redial Period ενώ το Max Idle Min. δεν αλλάζει (γκρί) και ανάποδα αν επιλεξεις το άλλο

Connection Timers:
If the Connect on Demand timer is used, set the value to at least 15 minutes, preferably 30 minutes or higher. If using the Keep Alive timer to maintain the connection 24/7, set the value to 180 seconds. If the Keep Alive timer is set low, for example 30, the router can cause a login failure or even a hung PPPoE session. At this point, remove power from the router and modem, wait five minutes, then restore power to the modem. Wait for sync then restore power to the router. If still unable to connect, call the Fastaccess helpdesk and ask them to reset your line.

When the PPPoE connection is configured for Connect on Demand, any attempt to access the Internet will trigger the login process. From the Status web page, the connection can be monitored, disconnected, and connected. In Keep Alive mode, the router will automatically attempt to connect after initialization. Plus it will attempt to connect after quickly pressing the reset button, a settings change that rebooted the router, or restoring power.


σε περίπτοση που κάνεις ρεσετ λοιπόν πρέπει να κάνεις μάνυαλ σύνδεση σε περίπτοση που επιλέξεις το 2ο δρόμο. πολλοί παράγοντες ακόμα μπορούν να καταλήξουν στο ίδιο. αρα ναι δεν το διατύποσα σωστά. αλλα ο 2ος τρόπος έχει πολλά -

----------


## zatast

το δικο μου WAG200G δεν δεχεται max idle time 0.μονο 1 ως 99.δεν χρειαζεται το keep alive να σκιζεις το router.με 99 minutes max idle time καθαρισες.
bye bye for now

----------


## GnF

> Keep Alive: Redial Period Min. (Range 0~500)
> 
> Connect on Demand: Max Idle Min. (Range 1~1000)





> το δικο μου WAG200G δεν δεχεται max idle time 0.μονο 1 ως 99.δεν χρειαζεται το keep alive να σκιζεις το router.με 99 minutes max idle time καθαρισες.
> bye bye for now



για πιο λογο "σκίζεις" το ρουτερ με το keep alive? ι διαφορά του είναι οτι στέλνει ενα connect request καθε τόσο. αυτό περισσότερο για παροχείς που σε αποσυνδέουν αν ειναι idle η γραμμη σου για καποια ώρα. Η αν θες να ειναι always on η γραμμη σου.Τεσπα.

την δεύτερη επιλογη (τουλάχιστον εγω) θα την διάλεγα σε περίπτοση χρονοχρεωμένης γραμμης (time leased) που δεν θα με συμφερε να είμαι συνέχεια συνδεδεμένος ειδικα οταν ειναι idle η γραμμη. Η σε περίπτοση που θα ήθελα νετ μονο οταν ανοιγω browser η κατεβάζω κάτι για ας πουμε λόγο ασφάλειας? 

αυτα απο μενα και cya

----------


## WingComm

Ρε c Gnf,

για να ανοίξεις την TV εκτός από τα δυο ports 20000 και 20001(UDP & TCP)  θέλει κάτι άλλο?


Thanks :One thumb up:

----------


## xaros

^^Αυτό είναι μόνο για τα ONREC και ONCINEMA, η tv δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα τρόπος να δουλέψει  :Wink:

----------


## vassilis3

> Ρε c Gnf,
> 
> για να ανοίξεις την TV εκτός από τα δυο ports 20000 και 20001(UDP & TCP)  θέλει κάτι άλλο?
> 
> 
> Thanks


θέλει και TCP?

----------


## xaros

^^Τσου.

----------


## aviator71

καλησπέρα κύριοι
Είμαι νέο μέλος στο forum και του site και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι κάνετε εξαιρετική δουλειά.
Λοιπον είμαι και γω παθών συνδρομητής της ΟΝ (δυστυχώς) και μαλιστα από τους πρώτους.
Εκανα αίτηση σύνδεσης 1 Φεβρουαρίου και εν τέλη με σύνδεσαν- άραγε πού??!!!- στις 30 Μαρτίου υστερα από άπειρες συνομιλίες μαζί τους και έχοντας μιλήσει, παρακαλέσει ακομα και βριστεί γιατί η υπομονή έχει και τα όρια της-με τα "στελεχοι" της ΟΝ.
Ακόμα και τώρα μένω χωρίς τηλέφωνο για κάποια διαστήματα την ήμερα, και οσον αφορά το internet, έχει καταντήσει το καλύτερο σιριαλ.Οσο για τις υπηρεσίες της TV....το άλλο με τον Τοτό, το ξέρετε???!!!!!
Επειδή λοιπόν κύριοι τους έχω σιχαθεί πλέον και δεν μπαίνω καν στο κοπο να τους πάρω τηλ και να τους παρακαλέσω για το οτιδήποτε, ύστερα άπο αυτά που διαβάζω και από εσάς , αποφάσισα να πάω να αγοράσω ένα δικό μου router μπας και δω και γω μια ασπρή μερα!!!
Επειδή βλέπω ότι έχετε δοκιμάσει και τεστάρει διάφορα router μέχρι τώρα, ποιό λοιπόν θα μου προτίνατε να αγοράσω που τουλάχιστον μέχρι σήμερα είναι η πιο ολοκληρωμένη λύση???
Σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας και συνεχίστε την καλή δουλειά!!!!
Πρέπει να μάθουν πλέον οτι όταν ΄θέλεις να αποκαλείσαι σοβαρή εταιρεία, πρέπει και να προσφέρεις αντίστοιχες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## Νικαετός

> ^^Αυτό είναι μόνο για τα ONREC και ONCINEMA, η tv δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα τρόπος να δουλέψει


Δεν διάβασες ακόμα το ποστ του GNF?? Και η TV δουλεύει γράφει  :Wink:

----------


## sainio2006

> Παιδιά είναι θέμα δικτύου της ΟΝ κι οχι του router.
> 
> 1ον: Βάλτε σε όλες τις τηλ συσκευές φίλτρα ή απλά αποσυνδέστε τις.
> 
> 2ον: Στο interface του router (WAG200G) Setup --> Basic Setup επιλέξτε 
> στο πεδίο DSL Modulation: G.dmt (έχει αναφερθεί και σε άλλο thread)
> Το Downstream Rate κλειδώνει λίγο χαμηλότερα στα 8 Mbps αλλά no more disconnects  
> 
> Κι έγω είχα άπειρα disconnects (Ν. Σμυρνη) άλλα με το παραπάνω setup εδώ και 2 μέρες
> δε με έχει πετάξει ούτε μια φορά.



ςωραίος αρχηγέ μου..θα το δοκιμάσουμε και αυτό...όλα θα τα δοκιμάσουμε εδώ που φτάσαμε με τους μαμακες τις ΟFF... 
προς το παρόν εβαλα ADSL2 και πάει μια χάρα ..μόλις πέσει (που θα πέσει σίγουρα) θα δοκιμάσω και το δικό σου...
ας κλειδώνει και στα 6ΜΒ εμένα δε με χάλαει αρκει να μη πέφτει!

είδομεν!!!

 :Worthy:   :Closed topic:

----------


## vassilis3

> ^^Τσου.


ωραία δεν παιζει :Sad:

----------


## GnF

> ωραία δεν παιζει


τα άνοιξες στο firewall μονο ή και στο nat?

----------


## john341

> τα άνοιξες στο firewall μονο ή και στο nat?


Κανα sniffer σαν το ethereal που να παιζει ομως με αλλη ip δεν υπαρχει? Εχω φαει τον κοσμο αλλα ολα χρησιμοποιουνε την δικια σου καρτα.Να μπορεσουμε να δουμε σε τι ip's kai ports στελνει και δεχετε το sagem.Εστω και απο τον router snmp οτιδιποτε δεν ξερει κανεις κανα software?
Εαν υπαρχει προβλημα στειλτε πμ.

----------


## cosmos

> Κανα sniffer σαν το ethereal που να παιζει ομως με αλλη ip δεν υπαρχει? Εχω φαει τον κοσμο αλλα ολα χρησιμοποιουνε την δικια σου καρτα.Να μπορεσουμε να δουμε σε τι ip's kai ports στελνει και δεχετε το sagem.Εστω και απο τον router snmp οτιδιποτε δεν ξερει κανεις κανα software?
> Εαν υπαρχει προβλημα στειλτε πμ.


Πετάω την πληροφορία και κάνω unsubscribe από το thread στο καπάκι για να μην πνιγώ με τα replies: βάλε πάνω στη γραμμή ένα fritz box fon (ίσως μπορείς και απλό fritz box) ως adsl modem & router. Μετά κάνε packet capture *από το ίδιο το fritz!* Παράγει αρχεία tcpdump, οπότε τα διαβάζεις μετά στο pcάκι σου με ethereal/wireshark με την ησυχία σου  :Wink: 

Για το πως κάνεις packet capturing με Fritz: https://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=674522

----------


## john341

> Πετάω την πληροφορία και κάνω unsubscribe από το thread στο καπάκι για να μην πνιγώ με τα replies: βάλε πάνω στη γραμμή ένα fritz box fon (ίσως μπορείς και απλό fritz box) ως adsl modem & router. Μετά κάνε packet capture *από το ίδιο το fritz!* Παράγει αρχεία tcpdump, οπότε τα διαβάζεις μετά στο pcάκι σου με ethereal/wireshark με την ησυχία σου 
> 
> Για το πως κάνεις packet capturing με Fritz: https://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=674522


Να'σαι καλα υπαρχει κανεις με το συγκεκριμενο router να τεστάρουμε?

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια πηρα το ρουτερ wga200 linksys..
μεχρι τωρα εχω καταφερει να παιζει onrek.
iptv δεν παιζει..
εχω κανει disable to firewall..
ανοιξα και τα πορτς για την tv τιποτα..εκανα και dmz στο 192.168.1.5
iptv nope.μονο ονρεκ.

----------


## whatfor

> παιδια πηρα το ρουτερ wga200 linksys..
> μεχρι τωρα εχω καταφερει να παιζει onrek.
> iptv δεν παιζει..
> εχω κανει disable to firewall..
> ανοιξα και τα πορτς για την tv τιποτα..εκανα και dmz στο 192.168.1.5
> iptv nope.μονο ονρεκ.


Και εγω τα ιδια... μάλλον η χρήση και των δυο ρούτερ εναλλάξ ειναι επιτακτική! (για την ώρα τουλάχιστον)

----------


## dream-maniac

> Και εγω τα ιδια... μάλλον η χρήση και των δυο ρούτερ εναλλάξ ειναι επιτακτική! (για την ώρα τουλάχιστον)


το ονρεκ παιζει σε εσενα?

----------


## whatfor

> το ονρεκ παιζει σε εσενα?


Ναι παιζει... ON REC και ON CINEMA..

----------


## vassilis3

> τα άνοιξες στο firewall μονο ή και στο nat?


firewall : disable
nat 20000 kai 20001 UDP

θέλει και κάτι άλλο?!!!

το μοναδικό που έχω κάνει είναι οτι εχω βάλει΄άλλο subnet 10.xx.x.xx  αλλά έπεζε με το pirelli

τίποτα απο τβ ουτε ον ρεκ ουτε ον σινεμα

----------


## zio21

Παιδιά αν κάποιος το έχει πετύχει όλα σε ένα και συμφέρει ας κανει ενα reply με τα βήματα και photos

----------


## GnF

Τις ρυθμίσεις που είχα εγω και δουλεύανε όλα είναι μια σελίδα πιο πίσω.

Αν αλλάξω κλάση δυκτίου απο c (/24) σε a (/8) στο δρομολογιτή τηλεώραση γιοκ και τα υπόλοιπα. 

Εγω δεν έχω βάλει καν το pirelli. Επίσης απο ότι βλεπω το sagem έχει καρφωμένη την IP μιας και δεν υπάρχει στο dhcp table του δρομολογιτή. Άρα ισως καλό θα ήταν να παραμείνεις σε c class (πανω απο 254 IP χρειάζεσαι στο εσωτερικό σου δύκτιό?). Αν χρειάζεσαι άλλα δύκτια (σε περίπτωση που έχεις δρομολογιτή που σε κάθε interface του πρέπει να βάλείς διαφορετικό δύκτιο) χρησημοποίησε ίδια μάσκα /24 ή αλλιώς 255.255.255.0 και απλά άλλαζε τον αριθμό στην 3η 8αδα καπως έτσι 192.168.1.0, 192.168.2.0, 192.168.3.0, 192.168.4.0 (και θα πρέπει να δρομολογίσεις με κάποιο τρόπο απο το ένα δύκτιο στο άλλο βέβαια ή να χρησημοποιήσεις κάποιο προτόκολο ρουτινγκ όπως rip). Έτσι θα μπορείς να αφήσεις το ρουτερ που είναι συνδεδεμένο το sagem στο δύκτιο 1 (192.168.1.0) και τα υπόλοιπα όπως εσύ θες 

Η διαφορά του δρομολογιτή που έχω (Linksys AM200) είναι το NAT. Δεν μου έχει κάπου να ανοίγω πόρτες στο NAT η κάτι τέτοιο. Το μοναδικό που έχει είναι ένα log του NAT που μου λέει απλά τι και τί έχει ανοίξει.

----------


## dream-maniac

> Τις ρυθμίσεις που είχα εγω και δουλεύανε όλα είναι μια σελίδα πιο πίσω.
> 
> Αν αλλάξω κλάση δυκτίου απο c (/24) σε a (/8) στο δρομολογιτή τηλεώραση γιοκ και τα υπόλοιπα. 
> 
> Εγω δεν έχω βάλει καν το pirelli. Επίσης απο ότι βλεπω το sagem έχει καρφωμένη την IP μιας και δεν υπάρχει στο dhcp table του δρομολογιτή. Άρα ισως καλό θα ήταν να παραμείνεις σε c class (πανω απο 254 IP χρειάζεσαι στο εσωτερικό σου δύκτιό?). Αν χρειάζεσαι άλλα δύκτια (σε περίπτωση που έχεις δρομολογιτή που σε κάθε interface του πρέπει να βάλείς διαφορετικό δύκτιο) χρησημοποίησε ίδια μάσκα /24 ή αλλιώς 255.255.255.0 και απλά άλλαζε τον αριθμό στην 3η 8αδα καπως έτσι 192.168.1.0, 192.168.2.0, 192.168.3.0, 192.168.4.0 (και θα πρέπει να δρομολογίσεις με κάποιο τρόπο απο το ένα δύκτιο στο άλλο βέβαια ή να χρησημοποιήσεις κάποιο προτόκολο ρουτινγκ όπως rip). Έτσι θα μπορείς να αφήσεις το ρουτερ που είναι συνδεδεμένο το sagem στο δύκτιο 1 (192.168.1.0) και τα υπόλοιπα όπως εσύ θες 
> 
> Η διαφορά του δρομολογιτή που έχω (Linksys AM200) είναι το NAT. Δεν μου έχει κάπου να ανοίγω πόρτες στο NAT η κάτι τέτοιο. Το μοναδικό που έχει είναι ένα log του NAT που μου λέει απλά τι και τί έχει ανοίξει.


εγω προσπαθησα to wag200 να το κανω να παιξει iptv αλλα δεν καταφερα...
μονο ονρεκ.
ξερεις μηπως τι μπορει να φταιει?

----------


## GnF

> εγω προσπαθησα to wag200 να το κανω να παιξει iptv αλλα δεν καταφερα...
> μονο ονρεκ.
> ξερεις μηπως τι μπορει να φταιει?


το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ αν έχεις κλειστό το firewall (ναι ξέρω δεν είναι καλό αλλά θα τις βρούμε τις πόρτες) είναι το ΝΑΤ. Βάλε ένα πρόγραμμα firewall για λίγο και άνοιξε όλες τις πόρτες στο NAT σου (1~65535). Αφού δουλεύει σε μένα πρέπει να δουλέψει. 

Επίσης πρέπει να καταλάβεις οτι δεν πρέπει να το αφήσεις έτσι. Αν έχει όμως κάποιο στοιχειώδες log το ρουτερ χρησημοποίησε την τηλεώραση λίγο και δές τι σου βγάζει το log για να βρείς τις πόρτες. 

περισσότερα θα μπορώ να σας πώ την πέμπτη που θα ξαναπάω στην κοπέλα μου (αν το ατιμο το log τα γράφει αυτά)

----------


## ktas

> εγω προσπαθησα to wag200 να το κανω να παιξει iptv αλλα δεν καταφερα...
> μονο ονρεκ.
> ξερεις μηπως τι μπορει να φταιει?


Μια από τα ίδια. Από ότι φαίνεται, το wag200 παρότι ακριβότερο (ένεκα WiFi) δεν πάιζει τα κανάλια παρά μόνο ONREC και VOD. Κρίμα από την μία, από την άλλη όμως για την ώρα τα κανάλια τα έχουμε έτσι κι αλλιώς από την κεραία μας, οπότε αν έχει καλό σήμα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τα βλέπεις από την IPTV. Τώρα όταν και εφόσον μπουν και άλλα δορυφορικά τα οποία θα είναι άξια λόγου, θα είναι όντως πρόβλημα, για την ώρα όμως νομίζω ότι είμαστε μια χαρά.

----------


## GnF

> Μια από τα ίδια. Από ότι φαίνεται, το wag200 παρότι ακριβότερο (ένεκα WiFi) δεν πάιζει τα κανάλια παρά μόνο ONREC και VOD. Κρίμα από την μία, από την άλλη όμως για την ώρα τα κανάλια τα έχουμε έτσι κι αλλιώς από την κεραία μας, οπότε αν έχει καλό σήμα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τα βλέπεις από την IPTV. Τώρα όταν και εφόσον μπουν και άλλα δορυφορικά τα οποία θα είναι άξια λόγου, θα είναι όντως πρόβλημα, για την ώρα όμως νομίζω ότι είμαστε μια χαρά.


κατα εμένα το καλύτερο που έχει είναι η εγγραφή των 3ων τελευταίων ημερών απο τα δικά μας ελληνικά κανάλια (μαζι και της σημερινής). Δορυφορικά σπάνια τουλάχιστον εγώ να δω. Άρα έχασες κάτι ή παίζει ταυτόχρονα 2 πράγματα που θες να δείς?

Επίσης ρε φίλε. Μπορείς να μου πείς τι ταχύτητες και πινγ είχες με το pirelli και τι έχεις με το wag200 ? Βασικά μου φένεται περίεργο που με το pirelli και sagem συνδεδεμένο (ανοιχτό ή κλειστό δεν είχε καμία διαφορά απλά και μόνο που το είχα επάνω) είχα μικρότερες ταχύτητες απο μια 768 ενώ είτε με το sagem εντελώς ασύνδετο είτε με το linksys (στο Linksys είτε είχα συνδεδεμένο είτε όχι το sagem δεν είχε διαφορά εκτός και άν το είχα ανοιχτό να βλέπω τηλεώραση που έχανα 200~350kb/s) είχα 7~8 Μbit.

----------


## ktas

> κατα εμένα το καλύτερο που έχει είναι η εγγραφή των 3ων τελευταίων ημερών απο τα δικά μας ελληνικά κανάλια (μαζι και της σημερινής). Δορυφορικά σπάνια τουλάχιστον εγώ να δω. Άρα έχασες κάτι ή παίζει ταυτόχρονα 2 πράγματα που θες να δείς?
> 
> Επίσης ρε φίλε. Μπορείς να μου πείς τι ταχύτητες και πινγ είχες με το pirelli και τι έχεις με το wag200 ? Βασικά μου φένεται περίεργο που με το pirelli και sagem συνδεδεμένο (ανοιχτό ή κλειστό δεν είχε καμία διαφορά απλά και μόνο που το είχα επάνω) είχα μικρότερες ταχύτητες απο μια 768 ενώ είτε με το sagem εντελώς ασύνδετο είτε με το linksys (στο Linksys είτε είχα συνδεδεμένο είτε όχι το sagem δεν είχε διαφορά εκτός και άν το είχα ανοιχτό να βλέπω τηλεώραση που έχανα 200~350kb/s) είχα 7~8 Μbit.


Και με τα 2 routers, η γραμμή κλειδώνει λίγο πάνω από τα 10Μbit / 1Mbit και σε διάφορες δοκιμές με torrents, ftp, http και speed test sites ποτέ δεν έπεσα κάτω από 500kb/sec download ενώ από torrent το Upload είναι σταθερό στα 100-110Kb/sec.
Είναι γεγονός ότι από την ώρα που τελικά με συνδέσανε δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.

----------


## GnF

> Και με τα 2 routers, η γραμμή κλειδώνει λίγο πάνω από τα 10Μbit / 1Mbit και σε διάφορες δοκιμές με torrents, ftp, http και speed test sites ποτέ δεν έπεσα κάτω από 500kb/sec download ενώ από torrent το Upload είναι σταθερό στα 100-110Kb/sec.
> Είναι γεγονός ότι από την ώρα που τελικά με συνδέσανε δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.


Αν εξαιρέσεις κάποια προβλήματα με το τηλέφωνο που είχαμε αρχικά (3 στα 8 τηλέφωνα σου έλεγε οτι αυτός που καλείτε δεν είναι διαθέσιμος) και τις πάρα πολυ χαμηλές ταχύτητες και τα αστρονομικά ping με το pirelli που με δικό μας router φτιάχνουν μπορώ να πώ οτι δεν έχουμε και εμείς πρόβλημα. 

Άρα να κάνω την αίτηση ξανά η να κοιτάξω για καμια άλλη εταιρία με αντίστιχες ταχύτητες? λολ εδώ είναι το ερώτημα. Και πιος μου λέει οτι αν πάω αλλού δεν θα έχω μια απο τα ίδια? Γιατί ρε γαμώτο δεν μπορούν να μιλάνε σταράτα και να σου λένε πάρε αυτό (αντε βγάλε ένα 5~8% για overhead) και αν η γραμμή σου το υποστιρίζει να ορίστε πάρτο.

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια ξεχασα να σας πω πως για να παιξει το ονρεκ στην αρχη επιλεγεις εκπομπη βγαινει το πλαυ στην οθονη αλλα εχει μαυρη εικονα..
μετα δειχνει error (η ταινια δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη)
μετα ξαναπας στο ονρεκ επιλεγεις εκπομοη και ανοιγει.
αυτο γινεται μονο μια φορα kaue fora poy  προτωσυνδεεις το tvbox

με το      wag200

----------


## zio21

> Και με τα 2 routers, η γραμμή κλειδώνει λίγο πάνω από τα 10Μbit / 1Mbit και σε διάφορες δοκιμές με torrents, ftp, http και speed test sites ποτέ δεν έπεσα κάτω από 500kb/sec download ενώ από torrent το Upload είναι σταθερό στα 100-110Kb/sec.
> Είναι γεγονός ότι από την ώρα που τελικά με συνδέσανε δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.


Μπορείς να γράψεις με βήματα τι έκανες και το έχεις αυτή τη στιγμή από ON?? 
Ευχαριστώ ... 

Ένας ακόμα ONthyths

----------


## Aspidas

Συμπασχούντες καλησπέρα!
Προσπάθησα και εγώ να κάνω το κολπάκι > το pirelli να συνδέεται μέσω του δικού μου router στο δίκτυο και να στέλνει σήμα στο tvbox αλλά :Thumb down:  πρώτον οι ταχύτητες είναι αισχρές και το tvbox ενώ βγάζει το σήμα system loading με τη φωτο μετά μαυρίζει και αφήνει μόνο το πλαίσιο με τις επιλογές αλλά αδειο. Εχω το wag354g  από forthnet. Έχετε να προτείνεται τίποτα... γιατί μου έρχεται να το σπάσω :Crying:  
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά! pm ευπροσδεκτα!

Κάτι που ξέχασα. Ενώ τα download speeds είναι max 200kbs συνήθως 140kbs upload speeds sto torrent φτάνουν τα 95kbs. :Thinking:

----------


## GnF

> Συμπασχούντες καλησπέρα!
> Προσπάθησα και εγώ να κάνω το κολπάκι > το pirelli να συνδέεται μέσω του δικού μου router στο δίκτυο και να στέλνει σήμα στο tvbox αλλά πρώτον οι ταχύτητες είναι αισχρές και το tvbox ενώ βγάζει το σήμα system loading με τη φωτο μετά μαυρίζει και αφήνει μόνο το πλαίσιο με τις επιλογές αλλά αδειο. Εχω το wag354g  από forthnet. Έχετε να προτείνεται τίποτα... γιατί μου έρχεται να το σπάσω 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά! pm ευπροσδεκτα!
> 
> Κάτι που ξέχασα. Ενώ τα download speeds είναι max 200kbs συνήθως 140kbs upload speeds sto torrent φτάνουν τα 95kbs.


το μόνο που έχω να πω και μακάρι να βοηθήσει είναι κάθε φορά που κάνεις κάποια αλλαγή για να δείς αν θα δουλέψει το sagem (tv δηλαδή) να το βγάζεις απο το ρεύμα και να το ξαναβάζεις. Τουλάχιστον σε εμένα αυτό χρειάζεται για να αρχίσει να δουλεύει αν το βγάλω απο το pirelli και το βάλω σε δικό μου.

----------


## sehh

Ανοίγω αυτό το θρεαντ για να βοηθήσω άλλους που ενδιαφέρονται να πετάξουν το ζαντολάστιχο της pirelli και να βάλουν το 3COM OfficeConnect ADSL Wireless 108Mbps 11g Firewall Router (model 3CRWDR200A-75) το οποίο έχει το πλαίσιο για περίπου 120 ευρώ.

Το ρούτερ δεν έπαιζε από “μαμά” και έπρεπε να κάνω τα ακόλουθα βήματα:

1) Download το firmware 2.8 από: http://aragostabbs.no-ip.com/download.php?view.27

2) Εγκατάσταση του firmware και “reset to hardware defaults” (System Tools -> Configuration -> Reset to Factory Default). Αυτό το βήμα είναι πολύ σημαντικό!

3)  Μετά το reboot της αναβάθμισης, επιστρέφουμε στο μενού του ρουτερ (http://192.168.1.1) και βάζουμε τις ρυθμίσεις που μας ζητάει ο wizard.

VPI: 8, VCI: 35, Encapsulation: LLC, Protocol: PPPoE, Username: on, Password: on, Service Category: UBR without PCR.

4) Μετά το reboot του wizard, αλλαγή του default password (για το δικό σας καλό).

5) Disable τον SPI intrusion detection (Firewall -> SPI -> Intrusion Detection).


Αυτά, σε εμένα δούλεψε χωρίς προβλήματα από εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## hemlock

Το ενσωματωμενο firewall γιατι το εκανες disable?

----------


## zatast

δεν εκανε disable το firewall αλα τη λειτουργια intrusion detection.
Το θεμα ειναι στα ποσα χρονιζει,αν εχει συχνα disconnections,με ποσα k κατεβαζει torrents,αν παιζει η IPTV κτλ ...

----------


## hemlock

> δεν εκανε disable το firewall αλα τη λειτουργια intrusion detection.
> Το θεμα ειναι στα ποσα χρονιζει,αν εχει συχνα disconnections,με ποσα k κατεβαζει torrents,αν παιζει η IPTV κτλ ...


Και τι εμεινε τοτε απο το hardware firewall του router?

----------


## sehh

Και τι έγινε; τι να το κάνεις το firewall intrusion detection στο ρουτερ; έτσι και αλλιώς δεν τρέχει κάποια υπηρεσία (daemon/service) το ρουτερ που θέλω να προστατέψω. Το σημαντικό είναι ο firewall που έχω στο FreeBSD μου  :Wink:

----------


## hemlock

Ναι, καλα εκανες, αλλα αυτο το freeBSD δεν θα δουλεψει σε ολους... :Wink:

----------


## jirkon

Καλησπερα φιλοι.
Θα ηθελα να σας πω πως καταφερα να κανω ενα Zyxel P-662H-D1 να παιξει τα παντα απο την On.
Απλα ανοιχτε το firewall για την 192.168.1.5 και ολα καλα. 
Πιστευω, πως αυτο θα δουλευει με οποιο router ADSL2+ κι αν βαλετε στην On.

----------


## dream-maniac

δυστηχως δεν παιζει οποιοδηποτε adsl2 royter.
κανενα ασυρματο οποιαδηποτε μαρκας εχετε καταφερει να δουλεψετε?
8ελω να αγορασω ενα ασυρματο που να παιζει και iptv-onrec

----------


## jirkon

Δοκιμασε να επιτρεψεις την 10.223.4.53 να δει την εσωτερικη 192.168.1.5 και ειδικα την πορτα 554. Οσο για ασυρματο δεν εχω για να το δοκιμασω. Αυτα τα λιγα.
Α, και κατι αλλο. Απο την 91.132.1.134 με IGMP η ON ζητα να παρει απαντηση απο το Sagem. Οπως καταλαβενεις δεν χρειαζετε γιαυτο μην επιτρεπεις Multicast απο Wan.

----------


## dream-maniac

''Δοκιμασε να επιτρεψεις την 10.223.4.53 να δει την εσωτερικη 192.168.1.5 και ειδικα την πορτα 554. ''
πως το κανω αυτο?

----------


## Psyx

> Δοκιμασε να επιτρεψεις την 10.223.4.53 να δει την εσωτερικη 192.168.1.5 και ειδικα την πορτα 554. Οσο για ασυρματο δεν εχω για να το δοκιμασω. Αυτα τα λιγα.
> Α, και κατι αλλο. Απο την 91.132.1.134 με IGMP η ON ζητα να παρει απαντηση απο το Sagem. Οπως καταλαβενεις δεν χρειαζετε γιαυτο μην επιτρεπεις Multicast απο Wan.


φίλε έχω το 660ΗW-D1... τράβα αν μπορείς 2-3 screens με τις επίμαχες
ρυθμίσεις από το Zyxel και ανέβασε τις σε κανα imageshack... όταν
λες τα πάντα, εννοείς και IPTV? just checking...  :Smile:

----------


## jirkon

Δεν νομιζω να ειναι και πολυ διαφορετικο απο αυτο που εχω. 
Και ναι, παιζουν ολα οπως εγραψα.

----------


## Psyx

> Δεν νομιζω να ειναι και πολυ διαφορετικο απο αυτο που εχω. 
> Και ναι, παιζουν ολα οπως εγραψα.


ναι είναι σχεδόν ίδια, thanx για τα screenshots... στο WAN Setup έχει
κάτι settings για Multicast, RIP, κλπ... έχεις αλλάξει κάτι κι εκεί? είδα
που είπες για τo IGMP από 91.132.1.134, γι΄αυτό ρωτάω...

----------


## jirkon

Για αυτο το ειπα. Δεν χρειαζετε να αλαξεις τιποτα εκει. Απλα ενα 
ποιο καλο διαβασμα του log file και του Etherreal σου διχνει πολλα
πραγματα. Αυτα για την ωρα.

----------


## dream-maniac

αυριο παω για αγορα ρουτερ..
το καθυστερουσα για να δω περισσοτερους που καταφεραν και iptv...
φιλαρακι  psyx περιμενω νεα σου για το zyxel 660hw..
το βρηκα στα 100ευρω περιπου και ασυρματο...

----------


## dream-maniac

φιλε psyx κανενα νεο με τη δοκιμη ρουτερ?

----------


## Psyx

> φιλε psyx κανενα νεο με τη δοκιμη ρουτερ?


φίλε badboy θα το τεστάρω σε λίγη ώρα μόλις βρω χρόνο... αν όλα
πάνε καλά θα ποστάρω εδώ...

----------


## Clepsydra

Αλλο ενα που παιζει καλα ειναι το FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7050! :One thumb up:   :Whistle:

----------


## john341

> Για αυτο το ειπα. Δεν χρειαζετε να αλαξεις τιποτα εκει. Απλα ενα 
> ποιο καλο διαβασμα του log file και του Etherreal σου διχνει πολλα
> πραγματα. Αυτα για την ωρα.


Εχω το zyxel 660-61 ανοιξα το firewall στην 192.168.1.5 απο wan se lan σε ολες τις πορτες (any tcp,any udp) αλλα τηλεοραση δεν παιζει vod kai on rec παιζουν μια χαρα.Επισης ωρα το boxaki δεν θελει να παρει.Κατι αλλο?

----------


## GnF

> Εχω το zyxel 660-61 ανοιξα το firewall στην 192.168.1.5 απο wan se lan σε ολες τις πορτες (any tcp,any udp) αλλα τηλεοραση δεν παιζει vod kai on rec παιζουν μια χαρα.Επισης ωρα το boxaki δεν θελει να παρει.Κατι αλλο?


Άμα έκανες τα ίδια που σου είπε ο φίλος που του δουλεύει κάνε και την καλή να κάνεις ρεσετ το sagem. Εμένα τουλάχιστον έπρεπε να το κάνω για να πάρει ώρα και να δώ τηλεώραση.

Όπως είπα όλα θα δουλέψουν στο τέλος. Το αν η ΟΝ αρχίσει πάλι τα κουλά της θα δείξει. Απο τη μεριά μου χάσανε άλλη μια αίτηση και απο ότι φαίνεται θα τρέχω μόνο για της κοπέλας μου. 

Ρε παιδιά έχουν πέσει τα ping σε κανένα σε αν όχι καλα επίπεδα τουλάχιστον σε ικανοποιητικά?

Επίσης βλέπω αρκετούς που ενώ έχουν  πρόβλημα προσπαθούν με το firewall ανοιχτό. Ε κλείστε το το ριμάδι να δείτε παίζει χωρίς?

----------


## john341

> Άμα έκανες τα ίδια που σου είπε ο φίλος που του δουλεύει κάνε και την καλή να κάνεις ρεσετ το sagem. Εμένα τουλάχιστον έπρεπε να το κάνω για να πάρει ώρα και να δώ τηλεώραση.
> 
> Όπως είπα όλα θα δουλέψουν στο τέλος. Το αν η ΟΝ αρχίσει πάλι τα κουλά της θα δείξει. Απο τη μεριά μου χάσανε άλλη μια αίτηση και απο ότι φαίνεται θα τρέχω μόνο για της κοπέλας μου. 
> 
> Ρε παιδιά έχουν πέσει τα ping σε κανένα σε αν όχι καλα επίπεδα τουλάχιστον σε ικανοποιητικά?
> 
> Επίσης βλέπω αρκετούς που ενώ έχουν  πρόβλημα προσπαθούν με το firewall ανοιχτό. Ε κλείστε το το ριμάδι να δείτε παίζει χωρίς?



Μπα και με reset το sagem μια απο τα ιδια.Και με firewall κλειστο παλι μια απο τα ιδια.Θεοκουλα εντελως.Δεν ξερω με τα NAT τι παιζετε.

----------


## samwizard13

παδιά καλησπέρα, μόλις π'ηρα το Linksys και προσπαθώ να το κάνω να παίξει.
μου εμφανίζεται το μην που σας κάνω attach. και ότι κωδικό και να βάλω τρώω πόρτα. το ίδιο και από το 192.168.1.1 καμία ιδέα????

----------


## jded

Επειδή πολλές φορές τα έχουν ανοίξει/χρησιμοποιήσει τα router κάν'του ένα hard reset να είσαι σίγουρος.

----------


## samwizard13

πως γίνεται αυτό σορυ δεν ασχολούμαι πολύ. 
το πήρα καινούριο το router

ευχαρισρτώ πολύ

----------


## samwizard13

λοιπόν πάτησα το reset και κάτι έγινε 
έβαλα τις ρυθμίσεις αλλά το λαμπάκι adsl αναβοσβήνει
why?????

----------


## Equilibrium1981

Ισως χρειάζεται να το βάλεις να τρέχει με modulation G.DMT.Δοκίμασε μια....

----------


## samwizard13

το ρουτερ συνδεθηκε αλλα τρεχω πιο αργα και από το slow motion μιλάμε χάλια τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## whatfor

φταιει το δίκτυο... και εγω τα ιδια αποτελέσματα στο speedtest  οπως και τα δικά σου... :Wink:

----------


## samwizard13

ένα άλλο πρόβλημα που με ανήσυχε, είναι ότι προσπαθώντας να συνδεθώ με κάποιον Server από e-mule μου εμφανίζονταν μηνύματα λάθους. Με torrent δεν δοκίμασα γιατί είχε και το ματς.

----------


## greekzero

Ξέρει κανεις πιο modem router τις us robotics είναι ίδιο με τo pirelli?

----------


## samwizard13

παδιά δοκίμασα, όπως ανέφερα και σε άλλο ποστ, το linksys. τζίφος. αν έχει κανείς τις ολοκληρωμένες ρυθμίσεις θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος αν τις έστελνε με ένα πμ. 
αφού λοιπόν ξενέρωσα με το Linksys ξανάβαλα το Pirelli. τζίφος again. δε ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω.
καμια ιδέα κανείς? σκέφτηκα και το να τα πετάξω όλα, μαζί με το pc και να αρχίσω το πλέξιμο!!!!!

----------


## greekzero

Ξεκινα κάνοντας του ένα reset στα default settings.Meta vale 
DSL Modulation>> ADSL2+
Multiplexing>> LLC
Qos type>> UBR
Autodetect>> Enable
Virtual Circuit>> VPI 8 VCI 35
Keep Alive Redial period 20
μετά κανε save and reboot.

----------


## samwizard13

αν έχω το Autodetect>> Enable
στο Virtual Circuit εμφανίζει>> VPI 0 VCI 38
για να το αλλάξω πρέπει να έχω το Autodetect>> disable

εσύ δηλ. με το Linksys παίζεις κανονικά?

----------


## greekzero

ναι μια χαρά είμαι με τo linksys όπως και με ένα netgear όπως και με ένα usr

----------


## greekzero

Έχω μια σκέψη και θα ήθελα λίγο τι βοήθεια σας.Εάν έχουμε λέμε έναν γνωστό ο οποιος έχει on office που τους δίνουν admin user και password και κάνουμε backup τo αρχείο του φίλου μας με την on office και μετά restore στο δικό μας router pirelli θα έχουμε μετά τα δικά του admin pass ώστε να μπορούμε να ανοίγουμε πόρτες?

----------


## samwizard13

> ναι μια χαρά είμαι με τo linksys όπως και με ένα netgear όπως και με ένα usr


ok θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω. κάτι ακόμα με τα τηλ. του σπιτιου πρέπει να κάνω κάτι γιατι σταματούν ή κανουν απίστευτους θορύβους?

σε ζάλησα ε?

----------


## greekzero

Βάλε ένα φιλτρακι πριν από την τηλεφωνική συσκευή.γύρο στα 3 euro έχεουν σε oteshop πλαίσιο κλπ κλπ...

----------


## GnF

> αν έχω το Autodetect>> Enable
> στο Virtual Circuit εμφανίζει>> VPI 0 VCI 38



Δεν θα παίξει ποτέ με αυτά φίλε. Χρησημοποίησε αυτά που λέει ο φίλος παραπάνω

----------


## samwizard13

> Δεν θα παίξει ποτέ με αυτά φίλε. Χρησημοποίησε αυτά που λέει ο φίλος παραπάνω


όταν φύγω από τη δουλειά πρώτα ο θεός θα το δοκιμάσω. είναι καμία άλλη ρύθμιση που πρέπει να κάνω ή να προσέξω?

----------


## GnF

> όταν φύγω από τη δουλειά πρώτα ο θεός θα το δοκιμάσω. είναι καμία άλλη ρύθμιση που πρέπει να κάνω ή να προσέξω?


όλες οι τηλεφωνικές συσκευές σου που είναι στην ίδια γραμμή να είναι με φίλτρο συνδεδεμένες (η όλες πάνω στο διαχωριστή και όσες δεν έιναι στο διαχωριστή με φίλτρο). Σου έχουν δώσει ένα χαρτί με όδηγείες νομίζω που τα δείχνει αυτά.

Στο Linksys τώρα.

Σελίδα "Setup-Basic Setup" 
Encapsulation: RFC 2516 PPPoEAutodetect : Disabled (μιας και δεν στα έβρισκε μόνο του)Virtual Circuit ID:   VPΙ:8 , VCI:35Multiplexing: LLCDSL Modulation: G.992.5 (ADSL2+)User Name: onPassword: onKeep Alive: 	Redial Period : 1 (εκτός αν θες να συνδέεται όταν ζητάς δεδομένα οπότε βάζεις το άλλο .... τεσπα)

----------


## spsomas

Πάντως αν και όχι επίσημα ενεργοποιημένος με ένα USR 9112 παίζει μια χαρά

----------


## raffo333

Έβαλα και εγώ το Linksys, και ενώ συγχρονίζει δεν με αφήνει να κάνω login...

----------


## vassilis3

ρε παιδιά για στείλτε ρυθμίσεις απο linksys wag200g εστω ένα print screen απο nat
δεν μπορώ να δω on rec ή on cinema, (το iptv ακουσα ότι δεν παιζει,)

----------


## GnF

> ρε παιδιά για στείλτε ρυθμίσεις απο linksys wag200g εστω ένα print screen απο nat
> δεν μπορώ να δω on rec ή on cinema, (το iptv ακουσα ότι δεν παιζει,)



Με linksys AM200 ειμαι και παιζουν όλα μα όλα. Firewall disabled και στο ΝΑΤ ekana forward τα 20000-20001 για ονρεκ και ονσινεμα. Ρυθμίσεις μου αν και μακάρι σε βοηθήσουν θα βρείς καμια 2 σελίδες πιο πίσω.

Για linksys wag200g λυπάμαι δεν το έχω και ακριβείς ρυθμίσεις δεν μπορώ να σου αποστείλω

----------


## vassilis3

> Με linksys AM200 ειμαι και παιζουν όλα μα όλα. Firewall disabled και στο ΝΑΤ ekana forward τα 20000-20001 για ονρεκ και ονσινεμα. Ρυθμίσεις μου αν και μακάρι σε βοηθήσουν θα βρείς καμια 2 σελίδες πιο πίσω.
> 
> Για linksys wag200g λυπάμαι δεν το έχω και ακριβείς ρυθμίσεις δεν μπορώ να σου αποστείλω


πως είναι δυνατόν να παίζει (iptv) με το ΑΜ200 και να μην παίζει με το WAG200 ?!!
Ποιά η διαφορά?

----------


## GnF

> πως είναι δυνατόν να παίζει (iptv) με το ΑΜ200 και να μην παίζει με το WAG200 ?!!
> Ποιά η διαφορά?


Γιαυτό λέω ότι πρέπει να παίξει και με όλα τα άλλα. Σε όποιον είναι δύσπιστος ευχαρίστως να του δανείσω το ρουτερ των 31 ευρό να δεί και μόνος του.
Λογικά την επόμενη βδομάδα θα μπορώ να δοκιμάσω και σε αλλη μια ΟΝ γραμμή.

Αυτά.... και επιμένω, δοκιμάζεις να δεις αν παίζει? forward ολες τις πόρτες στο ΝΑΤ (1~65535) και κλειστό firewall και όχι Filter Multicast. Και εννωείται βγάζεις και το Sagem  απο το ρεύμα και το ξαναβάζεις. Τεστ κάνεις δεν είπα να το αφήσεις για πάντα ετσι.

καλή τύχη

----------


## banteras

Του Pirelli, οπως εχω ξαναναφερει, το firmware περιεχει μεσα το αρχειο ar0700mp.bin. Επισης και το am200 kai to am300 τις Linksys το περιεχουν.Εγω νομιζω οτι αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που παιζουν ολα κανονικα με το Linksys AM200. Εμενα βεβαια δεν παιζει τιποτα ουτε καν ανοιγει menu...Εχει κανεις ιδεα αν ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο η μηπως ειναι χαλασμενο το sagem?

----------


## M.L.

Γεια σας 
είμαι καινούργιος στο forum και αφού διάβασα με υπομονή τις πρώτες 20 σελίδες του tread (δεν αντεξα περισσότερο) είπα να σας γράψω την δική μου μικρή εμπειρία (συγνώμη αν υπάρχει παρόμοιο προηγούμενο post)
Λοιπόν μια και ήμουν στην HOL και υπήρχε διαθέσιμο το fritzbox fon Annex A το δοκίμασα και έπαιξε με την πρώτη χωρίς καν να αλλάξω τις ρυθμίσεις που είχε (ούτε καν το username και το password). Το μόνο πρόβλημα που είχα ήταν οι συχνές αποσυνδέσεις (20-25 περίπου την ημέρα)
Για τον λόγο των αποσυνδέσεων αγόρασα το Zyxel P660HW-D1 αλλά παρ'όλες τις προσπάθειές μου δεν κατάφερα ούτε να το συντονίσω. (τότε δεν ήμουν ακόμα μέλος του forum) γι'αυτό και το επέστρεψα.
Είμαι πάλι με το fritzbox. και οι αποσυνδέσεις συνεχίζονται. Θέλω να ρωτήσω όσους έχουν δοκιμάσει άλλα router. Έχουν αποσυνδέσεις και πόσο συχνά; Αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν το pirelli έχουν αποσυνδέσεις; Είμαι στη περιοχή του Χαλανδρίου.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## greekzero

Φιλε καλός ήρθες .Από προσωπική μου εμπειρία θα σου απαντήσω ότι στην κατοχή μου έχω έναν linksys ένα zyxel ένα netgear και ένα 3com.Με οποιον router-modem και εάν έχω δοκιμάσει οι αποσυνδέσεις συνεχίζονται εκτος από πριν 2 ημερες που για ένα εικοσιτετράωρο δεν είχα καμια αλλα γιαφτο μοναχα ο θεός ξέρει γιατί.Μην βιαστείς ακόμα να πάρεις router τα zyxel είναι καλά και σταθερά αλλα από προσωπική εμπειρία εάν ξανά αγόραζα router αυτής τις κατηγοριας θα έπαιρνα 3com.Λογικά οποιο adsl2+ router βάλεις επάνω θα παίξει κανονικά αλλα προς τo παρόν με αποσυνδέσεις..

----------


## M.L.

> Φιλε καλός ήρθες .Από προσωπική μου εμπειρία θα σου απαντήσω ότι στην κατοχή μου έχω έναν linksys ένα zyxel ένα netgear και ένα 3com.Με οποιον router-modem και εάν έχω δοκιμάσει οι αποσυνδέσεις συνεχίζονται εκτος από πριν 2 ημερες που για ένα εικοσιτετράωρο δεν είχα καμια αλλα γιαφτο μοναχα ο θεός ξέρει γιατί.Μην βιαστείς ακόμα να πάρεις router τα zyxel είναι καλά και σταθερά αλλα από προσωπική εμπειρία εάν ξανά αγόραζα router αυτής τις κατηγοριας θα έπαιρνα 3com.Λογικά οποιο adsl2+ router βάλεις επάνω θα παίξει κανονικά αλλα προς τo παρόν με αποσυνδέσεις..


Δηλαδή μετά το εικοσιτετράωρο αυτό πάλι αποσυνδέσεις; Πόσες περίπου την ημέρα (αν μπορείς να εκτιμήσεις ή αν το λένε τα routers που χρεισιμοποιείς)

----------


## greekzero

Ναι μετά εκείνο τo εικοσιτετράωρο πάλι αποσυνδέσεις.Γεια παράδειγμα τώρα είμαι online χωρίς αποσύνδεση γία 6 ώρες και κατεβάζω με 1.2 mb.Υπάρχει φάση που μπορεί να με πετάει κάθε 10 λεπτά 20 λεπτά.Δεν είναι κάτι σταθερό.

----------


## mion_15

> Γεια σας 
> είμαι καινούργιος στο forum και αφού διάβασα με υπομονή τις πρώτες 20 σελίδες του tread (δεν αντεξα περισσότερο) είπα να σας γράψω την δική μου μικρή εμπειρία (συγνώμη αν υπάρχει παρόμοιο προηγούμενο post)
> Λοιπόν μια και ήμουν στην HOL και υπήρχε διαθέσιμο το fritzbox fon Annex A το δοκίμασα και έπαιξε με την πρώτη χωρίς καν να αλλάξω τις ρυθμίσεις που είχε (ούτε καν το username και το password). Το μόνο πρόβλημα που είχα ήταν οι συχνές αποσυνδέσεις (20-25 περίπου την ημέρα)
> Για τον λόγο των αποσυνδέσεων αγόρασα το Zyxel P660HW-D1 αλλά παρ'όλες τις προσπάθειές μου δεν κατάφερα ούτε να το συντονίσω. (τότε δεν ήμουν ακόμα μέλος του forum) γι'αυτό και το επέστρεψα.
> Είμαι πάλι με το fritzbox. και οι αποσυνδέσεις συνεχίζονται. Θέλω να ρωτήσω όσους έχουν δοκιμάσει άλλα router. Έχουν αποσυνδέσεις και πόσο συχνά; Αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν το pirelli έχουν αποσυνδέσεις; Είμαι στη περιοχή του Χαλανδρίου.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Καλησπέρα γείτονα!

Μην ανησυχείς...τα ίδια αντιμετωπίζω κι εγώ είτε χρησιμοποιώ το Linksys είτε το Pirelli. Τα disconnects δεν λένε να σταματήσουν...

----------


## M.L.

Καλησπέρα γείτονα
Θέλω να λειτουργήσω τον web server που είχα πριν βάλλω οn.
 Με το pirelli  προσπάθησα αλλά επειδή δεν έχει port fortward δεν κατάφερα τίποτα. 
Τώρα με το fritzbox δουλεύει ο web server. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι οι αποσυνδέσεις. Ξέρεις τίποτα, πως μπορούν μα ελαχιστοποιηθούν; Αν κάνει κανείς παράπονα στην on για τις αποσυνδέσεις το κοιτάνε καθόλου το πρόβλημα ή του λένε δεν έχεις pirelli δεν ξέρουμε τίποτα;

----------


## mion_15

> Καλησπέρα γείτονα
> Θέλω να λειτουργήσω τον web server που είχα πριν βάλλω οn.
> Με το pirelli προσπάθησα αλλά επειδή δεν έχει port fortward δεν κατάφερα τίποτα. 
> Τώρα με το fritzbox δουλεύει ο web server. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι οι αποσυνδέσεις. Ξέρεις τίποτα, πως μπορούν μα ελαχιστοποιηθούν; Αν κάνει κανείς παράπονα στην on για τις αποσυνδέσεις το κοιτάνε καθόλου το πρόβλημα ή του λένε δεν έχεις pirelli δεν ξέρουμε τίποτα;


Φίλε μου ξέρεις πόσα παράπονα έχω κάνει στην ΟΝ για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα??? 
Τίποτα δεν έχει διορθωθεί και κανείς δεν με έχει πάρει τηλέφωνο να μου δείξει έστω ότι ασχολείται με το θέμα.
Στο CC σου λέει ο καθένας ότι του κατέβει και γενικώς...πέρα βρέχει  :Whistle:   :Whistle:  !!!

Το μοναδικό που μπορώ να πώ ότι άλλαξε είναι ότι επειδή την Παρασκευή η κατάσταση είχε φτάσει στο απροχώρητο με τα disconnects, τους πήρα και Παρασκευή βράδυ και Σαββάτο πρωί και τους έκραξα για τα καλά :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  !!! Σήμερα λοιπόν το πρωί είδα το modem μου να συγχρονίζει λίγο χαμηλότερα (στα 9791 kbps) ενώ τον προηγούμενο καιρό ήταν καρφωμένο στα 10011 kbps.

Δεν ξέρω εάν αυτή η αλλαγή είναι τυχαία ή εάν το πρόβλημά θα διορθωθεί...πάντως θα το παρακολουθήσω...

Υ.Γ. Στα πόσα συγχρονίζει το router σου και τί θόρυβο έχεις???

----------


## M.L.

Τιμές σημερινές
12885/806 Signal/Noise ratio Receive:6 Sent:6 (Fritzbox)
Δεν ξέρω είναι καλές, σε σχέση με το τι πετυχαίνουν άλλοι;

----------


## lowbap

καλημέρα και από εμένα...
Τελικά υπαρχει κάποιο router που να παιζουν όλα κανονικά...?

----------


## aviator71

> Με linksys AM200 ειμαι και παιζουν όλα μα όλα. Firewall disabled και στο ΝΑΤ ekana forward τα 20000-20001 για ονρεκ και ονσινεμα. Ρυθμίσεις μου αν και μακάρι σε βοηθήσουν θα βρείς καμια 2 σελίδες πιο πίσω.
> 
> Για linksys wag200g λυπάμαι δεν το έχω και ακριβείς ρυθμίσεις δεν μπορώ να σου αποστείλω


Φιλε μου γεια χαρά,
Παρακολουθώ τα posts  που έχεις βάλει όλο αύτο τον καιρό, έτσι και γω, πήγα και αγόρασα ένα 
ΑΜ200. χωρίς ακόμα να δοκιμάσω να τον συνδέσω.
Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω οσον αφορά το zyxel, εαν το έχεις συνδέσει σαν switch πάνω στο ΑΜ200,
και εαν χρειάζεται κάποια επιπλέον ρύθμιση.
Ρωτάω γιατι αφού η ΟΝ μας έβαλε στο χορό των εξόδων,θα πρέπει να χορέψουμε.! :Mad:  
Ετσι λοιπον εκτός το ΑΜ200, σκέπτομαι να αγοράσω και το zyxel, μπας και καταφέρω να τα κάνω να δουλέψουν όλα. 
Περιμένω τις συμβουλές σου!!!!!!

----------


## Panosfg

εαν βαλω το   Linksys AM200   και μετα  πανω σε αυτο το Πιρελι θα μπορω να μοιραζω ασυρματα τη συνδεση μου στο λαπτοπ και τον επιτραπεζιο υπολογιστη?????

----------


## banteras

Ναι Panosfg θα μπορεις αλλα κλεισε το DHCP στο pirelli και προσεχε μην εχεις ιδια ip στο pirelli και στο linksys (εχουν και τα 2 192.168.1.1 σαν default)

----------


## coil

Καλημέρα, 

μία γρήγορη ερώτηση. Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει δοκιμάσει 
router Draytek σε σύνδεση On και αν ναι, ποιές οι εντυπώσεις?

----------


## flevio

το zyxel 660hw  τελικα δε δουλευει..
συνχρονιζει μονο μεσω gdmt απο telnet αλλα  ενω αναβουν και το adsl και το internet φωτακια δε λεει να σερφαρει με τιποτα..  :Sad: 
τωρα το καναν?

----------


## GnF

> εαν βαλω το   Linksys AM200   και μετα  πανω σε αυτο το Πιρελι θα μπορω να μοιραζω ασυρματα τη συνδεση μου στο λαπτοπ και τον επιτραπεζιο υπολογιστη?????


και αφού το πιρελλι θα είναι σαν απλό switch και τα pc θα έχουν σαν gateway την IP του ΑΜ200. Όπως λέει και παραπάνω ο φίλτατος στο πιρελλι το dhcp θα το κλείσεις και θα δουλεύει μέσω AM200

----------


## Avesael

telnet στο Linksys έχει κάνει κανείς;

----------


## GnF

> telnet στο Linksys έχει κάνει κανείς;


Στο ΑΜ200 που έχω δεν μπορώ να κάνω.

----------


## flevio

ειναι απαραιτητο να βαλεις manualy την ip σου στο zyxel 660hw?
απο οτι καταλαβα συνδεεται στα 81χχ κατι με gdmt αλλα δεν παιρνει ip... :Thinking:

----------


## sakisg

Διαβάζω αρκετή ώρα για την On Telecoms (Τι να κανουμε την πάτησα και την αγόρασα πριν το ψάξω).
Από ότι καταλαβαίνω βασικα ο Router ειναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα....
Έχει δοκιμασει κανενας κανέναν άλλον router, και να έχει και IPTV να μας πει και εμάς;

----------


## D.K.

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ χθές κ όλα είναι μια χαρά. Όμως μόνο με το pirelli...

Έχω ένα USR9107 annexB που το flashara σε annexA με έναν οδηγό του sdkir. Όμως άσχετα με τι ρυθμίσεις κάνω, το ρουτερ δεν θέλει να συγχρονίσει  :Sad: . To pirelli συγχρονίζει κανονικά. To USR παίζει κανονικά στην ADSL του ΟΤΕ σε AnnexB και είναι ADSL2+.

Καμιά ιδέα?  :Sorry:

----------


## GnF

> Διαβάζω αρκετή ώρα για την On Telecoms (Τι να κανουμε την πάτησα και την αγόρασα πριν το ψάξω).
> Από ότι καταλαβαίνω βασικα ο Router ειναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα....
> Έχει δοκιμασει κανενας κανέναν άλλον router, και να έχει και IPTV να μας πει και εμάς;


Το ΑΜ200 της Linksys δουλεύει φίλε μου αλλα......

έχει 1 ethernet μονο
ονομάζεται σαν modem και οχι ρουτερ (εχει λίγα πραγματάκια να παίξεις)
Δεν ξέρω για πόσο ακόμα θα παίζει μιας και απο ότι φένεται το μάθανε στην ΟΝ (τηλεφωνική συνομιλία με ΟΝ πριν απο 2 μέρες  :Smile:  
ΟΝ : και βεβαια δεν έχετε τηλεώραση με το δικό σας ρουτερ
Εγω : Κανονικά έχω
ON : Ειστε σίγουρός?
Εγω : Νομιζετε έχω κάτι να κερδίσω με το να σας πω ψέμματα?
ON : Μισό λεπτό παρακαλώ.............. (μετα απο λίγο).....Χρησιμοποιειτε κάποιο απο τα modem της  Linksys?
Eγώ : Μαλιστα.....

----------


## Cacofonix

Πώς γίνεται να βάζουν κόφτη σε άλλο router;

----------


## flevio

to zyxell 660hw d1  θελει το τελευταιο firmware για adsl 2+ με ον

----------


## GnF

> Πώς γίνεται να βάζουν κόφτη σε άλλο router;



1. αλλάζεις κωδικό και username που χρειάζεσαι για να συνδεθείς
2. δεν τον δίνεις στους πελάτες
3. ξανααναβαθμίζεις όλα τα συνδεδεμένα ρουτερ με τους καινούργιους κωδικούς
4. ενημερώνεις οτι πλέων μόνο με το πιρέλλι μπορείς να συνδεθείς
5. δεν είπα οτι θα γίνει απλά σου λέω ένα τρόπο και είμαι σίγουρος οτι υπάρχουν και άλλοι

----------


## zatast

ή βαζεις κατι αλλο γενικοτερο και ανεξαρτητο απο routers και ελεγχεις οτι θες χωρις να ασχολησαι με το τι χρησιμοποιει ο καθε χρηστης.

Υ.Γ. εχω την εντυπωση οτι σε αλλους router η συνδεση παιζει οποιοδηποτε username και passwd αρκει να ειναι τα ιδια,οπως εχουν πει καποιοι χρηστες.Μονο στο pirelli θελει το on-on.

----------


## GnF

> ή βαζεις κατι αλλο γενικοτερο και ανεξαρτητο απο routers και ελεγχεις οτι θες χωρις να ασχολησαι με το τι χρησιμοποιει ο καθε χρηστης.
> 
> Υ.Γ. εχω την εντυπωση οτι σε αλλους router η συνδεση παιζει οποιοδηποτε username και passwd αρκει να ειναι τα ιδια,οπως εχουν πει καποιοι χρηστες.Μονο στο pirelli θελει το on-on.


Στο linksys που έχω αν δεν βάλω on/on δεν ip  δεν παίρνω ποτέ.

----------


## zatast

ε θασαι η εξαιρεση που επβεβαιωνει τον κανονα  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

τι να σου πω φιλε μου,ετσι ειχαν πει καποιοι φιλοι,οτι παιζουν και με username-passwd κουκουρουκου-κουκουρουκου

----------


## GnF

> ε θασαι η εξαιρεση που επβεβαιωνει τον κανονα   
> 
> τι να σου πω φιλε μου,ετσι ειχαν πει καποιοι φιλοι,οτι παιζουν και με username-passwd κουκουρουκου-κουκουρουκου


 :Very Happy:  επειδή τα είχα διαβάσει και εγώ το δοκίμασα αλλά σε εμένα δεν διοτι δεν δεν :P

----------


## zio21

ΝΑ κάνω μια ερώτηση ...?   Πιθανον να έχει γραφτεί κάπου αλλά είναι πολλά τα post για να το βρώ....
Συνδέω το router με ethernet καλωδιο και έχω στα speed test 8232 και πάνω 
Αν το βάλω ασύρματα πέφτω στο 1000 και κάτω 
Γιατί ????
έχω Linksys κάρτα ασύρματη στον PC ... θέλει καμία ρύθμιση??

----------


## sportis

> ΝΑ κάνω μια ερώτηση ...?   Πιθανον να έχει γραφτεί κάπου αλλά είναι πολλά τα post για να το βρώ....
> Συνδέω το router με ethernet καλωδιο και έχω στα speed test 8232 και πάνω 
> Αν το βάλω ασύρματα πέφτω στο 1000 και κάτω 
> Γιατί ????
> έχω Linksys κάρτα ασύρματη στον PC ... θέλει καμία ρύθμιση??


Οχι δεν χρειαζετε καποια ρυθμιση απλα το ethernet ειναι πολυ ταχυτερο απο το ασυρματο οποτε προτιμησε το ethernet καλυτερα!

----------


## Avesael

> ΝΑ κάνω μια ερώτηση ...?   Πιθανον να έχει γραφτεί κάπου αλλά είναι πολλά τα post για να το βρώ....
> Συνδέω το router με ethernet καλωδιο και έχω στα speed test 8232 και πάνω 
> Αν το βάλω ασύρματα πέφτω στο 1000 και κάτω 
> Γιατί ????
> έχω Linksys κάρτα ασύρματη στον PC ... θέλει καμία ρύθμιση??


Γνωστό πρόβλημα που έχουμε αντιμετωπίσει οι περισσότεροι...Υπάρχει λύση εδώ:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93736

----------


## Avesael

Και για να μη κουράζεσαι φίλε zio21, ντουγρού στο: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...1&postcount=11

Edit:

Ολα τα credits στον φίλο *CMS* :One thumb up:

----------


## zio21

Ευχαριστώ φίλε το βρήκα....

----------


## zio21

> Και για να μη κουράζεσαι φίλε zio21, ντουγρού στο: 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...1&postcount=11
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ολα τα credits στον φίλο *CMS*


Λοιπόν το δοκίμασα εκανα tweak εβαλα τις τιμές που είπε ο CMS ..... ΑΛΛΑ ενώ είναι λίγο ποιο γρήγορο δεν είναι τόσο όσο όταν το έχω πάνω σε Ethernet.... 
Να καταλάβεις ένα αρχείο που κατέβασα με 600  (ethernet) τώρα με τις ρυθμήσεις αυτές και ασύρματα κατεβαίνει με 110...

Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο ?????/ :Thinking:

----------


## ORIONAS21

Ψάχνω μια ώρα τις ρυθμίσεις για το Linksys WAG200g μπορεί κάποιος να τις δώσει έστω με ένα screen shot η να τις γράψει;;;
Παίζει και ο αποκωδικοποιητής κανονικά;;

----------


## zio21

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι είδος security χρησιμοποιεί για να μην μπαινει άλλος στο montem μου??
Δίνει επιλογή να χρησιμοποιήσω το mac address ??? Αν ναι που???

----------


## Avesael

> Ψάχνω μια ώρα τις ρυθμίσεις για το Linksys WAG200g μπορεί κάποιος να τις δώσει έστω με ένα screen shot η να τις γράψει;;;
> Παίζει και ο αποκωδικοποιητής κανονικά;;


Λοιπόν, αυτές είναι οι ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να έχει το linksys για να παίξει.(user/pass: on/on)
Όσο αφορά τον Sagem, με επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις παίζει onrec,oncinema και ψηφιακά ΕΡΤ (ούτως ή άλλως μέσω κεραίας) αλλά δεν παίζει IPTV...

----------


## ORIONAS21

> Λοιπόν, αυτές είναι οι ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να έχει το linksys για να παίξει.(user/pass: on/on)
> Όσο αφορά τον Sagem, με επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις παίζει onrec,oncinema και ψηφιακά ΕΡΤ (ούτως ή άλλως μέσω κεραίας) αλλά δεν παίζει IPTV...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ αυτές έχω βάλει και το ίντερνετ παίζει αρκετά καλά.

Με τις πόρτες και το ipTV τι γίνεται;;;
Μια μου βλέπει το box στην 192.168.1.3 και μία στην 192.168.1.5.
όταν το βλέπει στην 3 δεν παίζει όταν το βλέπει στην 5 μου ανοίγει το μενού της όν αλλά χωρίς εικόνα.(δεν δοκίμασα ακόμα rec η vod).
έχω ανοίξει όλες τις πόρτες (1-65345) για την 5 και πάλι τίποτα.
πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσω κάτι;;;;

----------


## Avesael

έχεις dhcp ενεργοποιημένο; Αν ναι, απενεργοπίησε το και βάλε καρφωτή την .5

EDIT:

Εικόνα δε θα δεις...Παίζει μόνο VoD και ΟΝrec

----------


## Avesael

Γενικά απενεργοποιείς τον DHCP και βάζεις την 192.168.1.1 και στο Linksys

----------


## ORIONAS21

> Γενικά απενεργοποιείς τον DHCP και βάζεις την 192.168.1.1 και στο Linksys


Thanks man!!!!

Με αζούρι μου βγάζει Νατ οκ
Με μ μου βγάζει όταν κάνω έλεγχο μια ok μια error.
Τι παίζει;;;

----------


## Avesael

> Thanks man!!!!
> 
> Με αζούρι μου βγάζει Νατ οκ
> Με μ μου βγάζει όταν κάνω έλεγχο μια ok μια error.
> Τι παίζει;;;


To azureus πρέπει να έχει κάποιο Bug όσο αφορά τον ελεγχο για ΝΑΤ.Να φανταστείς ότι βγάζει ΝΑΤ ΟΚ στο Pirelli! Αγνόησε το, και για να δεις αν οι πόρτες που άνοιξες είναι ok δοκίμασε με το utorrent να κάνεις check.

Edit:
Μη ξεχάσεις κάθε φορά που κάνεις port forwarding να σώζεις στο μενού του linksys

----------


## ORIONAS21

> To azureus πρέπει να έχει κάποιο Bug όσο αφορά τον ελεγχο για ΝΑΤ.Να φανταστείς ότι βγάζει ΝΑΤ ΟΚ στο Pirelli! Αγνόησε το, και για να δεις αν οι πόρτες που άνοιξες είναι ok δοκίμασε με το utorrent να κάνεις check.
> 
> Edit:
> Μη ξεχάσεις κάθε φορά που κάνεις port forwarding να σώζεις στο μενού του linksys


έχω αφήσει την 56ΧΧΧ και την 63ΧΧ του lime.
έκανα έλεγχο πρίν 10 λεπτά και μου την έβγαλε οκ.
κάνω τώρα και μου την βγάζει error.
Save πάτα και κάθε 3 μέρες reboot έτσι για το καλό!!!

----------


## maldoror

> Eριξα πάνω το Speedtouch 530. Εχει συγρονίσει σε up/down = 960 / 8128.(Ενώ το Pirelli επιανε 1000κατι και 15000κατι αντίστοιχα.) Οί πόρτες ανοίγουν κανονικά και είναι οκ. Ωστόσο για να ανοίξει μια σελίδα αργεί πάρα πολύ! Μιλαμε για απελπιστικά αργά. Συνήθως κολάει η σελίδα. Τι δεν κανω σωστά?


 
προσπαθησα κι εγω να συνδεσω το ενθυμιον_OTENet μου Speedtouch 530i αλλα ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση. το @ λαμπιονι της ADSL παραμενει εντελως σβηστο. δοκιμασα το τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο και απευθειας απο τον τοιχο και μεσω του σπλιτερ της ΟΝ, αλλα τιποτα. μπορεις να περιγραψεις λιγο τι διαταξη εχεις κανει;

----------


## Yoshimitsu

Απο σημερα ειμαι με την ΟΝ... θελω ενα ρουτερακι για να μπορω να κατεβαζω και να ανεβαζω ελευθερα. Ποιο βρε παιδια προτεινετε??? Δεν με καιει το iptv και πολυ... Αν υπαρχει καποιο καλο ας το προτεινετε! thanx!

----------


## cnp5

> Απο σημερα ειμαι με την ΟΝ... θελω ενα ρουτερακι για να μπορω να κατεβαζω και να ανεβαζω ελευθερα. Ποιο βρε παιδια προτεινετε??? Δεν με καιει το iptv και πολυ... Αν υπαρχει καποιο καλο ας το προτεινετε! thanx!


Όλα τα modem/router για ADSL2/ADSL2+ παίζουν με την On (χωρίς IPTV όμως...), διαλέγεις και παίρνεις  :Smile:  Υπάρχουν προτάσεις για όλα τα βαλάντια  :Wink: , από 30 έως 700+ 

Εγώ έχω ένα NetGear DG834Gv2 από παλαιότερη σύνδεση που παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## Yoshimitsu

Το λοιπόν... δεν ξέρω αν έπρεπε να το βάλω σε αυτό το thread αλλά επειδή εδώ υπάρχουν ήδη καταχωρήσεις χρηστών με το ίδιο router πιστεύω ότι θα έχω μία σωστή απάντηση.. Πήρα και εγώ το Lynks wag200g on pstn. ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες του φίλτατου dream_Gr για να το ρυθμίσω... 'Έβαλα το Utorrent να κατεβάσω, έλεγξα τις ports και όλα ok! Μέτα από καμιά ώρα βλέπω το utorrent με κόκκινα τα βελάκια χωρίς να κατεβάζει τίποτα! Κοιτώ το router και βλέπω τα led του adsl & του internet πράσινα μεν  αλλά το πρώτο το internet να μην αναβοσβήνει... Έκανα reset στο router και  ξανά οκ. Άρχισα να κατεβάζω και πάλι... Μετά από λίγο πάλι τα ιδία το utorrent, τα ιδία και το router... πρόβλημα με το router η με την γραμμή μου? πρέπει να πειράξω κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις του? H καλύτερα να πάρω την ON και να αρχίσω τα γαμ....σταυ....δια???? πείτε μου!! Γιατί η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω φορτώσει αρκετά μαζί τους!!! και επειδή βλέπω είστε πολλοί που έχετε προβλήματα, λέω πως αφού με το καλό δεν ακούνε, ίσως με τίποτα φοβερές του τύπου ¨θα έρθω εκεί και θα σας..... μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ!!! ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΝ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!! Γιατί να κάτσω να πάρω router στη τελική αφού το γα....νο το pirreli το χρεωνόμαστε??? έστω και όχι κυριολεκτικά! (γιατί το τέλος σύνδεσης δεν το πολύ χωνεύω ούτε το επίσης "δανεικό" για όσο είμαι στην on) δεν ξέρω κανέναν που να δανείζει τζάμπα κάτι!!! ειδικά τις εταιρίες!! Ζούμε σε καπιταλιστικό σύστημα βλέπετε...

----------


## subliminal

> Το λοιπόν... δεν ξέρω αν έπρεπε να το βάλω σε αυτό το thread αλλά επειδή εδώ υπάρχουν ήδη καταχωρήσεις χρηστών με το ίδιο router πιστεύω ότι θα έχω μία σωστή απάντηση.. Πήρα και εγώ το Lynks wag200g on pstn. ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες του φίλτατου dream_Gr για να το ρυθμίσω... 'Έβαλα το Utorrent να κατεβάσω, έλεγξα τις ports και όλα ok! Μέτα από καμιά ώρα βλέπω το utorrent με κόκκινα τα βελάκια χωρίς να κατεβάζει τίποτα! Κοιτώ το router και βλέπω τα led του adsl & του internet πράσινα μεν  αλλά το πρώτο το internet να μην αναβοσβήνει... Έκανα reset στο router και  ξανά οκ. Άρχισα να κατεβάζω και πάλι... Μετά από λίγο πάλι τα ιδία το utorrent, τα ιδία και το router... πρόβλημα με το router η με την γραμμή μου? πρέπει να πειράξω κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις του? H καλύτερα να πάρω την ON και να αρχίσω τα γαμ....σταυ....δια???? πείτε μου!! Γιατί η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω φορτώσει αρκετά μαζί τους!!! και επειδή βλέπω είστε πολλοί που έχετε προβλήματα, λέω πως αφού με το καλό δεν ακούνε, ίσως με τίποτα φοβερές του τύπου ¨θα έρθω εκεί και θα σας..... μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ!!! ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΝ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!! Γιατί να κάτσω να πάρω router στη τελική αφού το γα....νο το pirreli το χρεωνόμαστε??? έστω και όχι κυριολεκτικά! (γιατί το τέλος σύνδεσης δεν το πολύ χωνεύω ούτε το επίσης "δανεικό" για όσο είμαι στην on) δεν ξέρω κανέναν που να δανείζει τζάμπα κάτι!!! ειδικά τις εταιρίες!! Ζούμε σε καπιταλιστικό σύστημα βλέπετε...


Εχω το ιδιο router και μεχρι πριν μερικες μερες επαιζε τελεια. Εδω και 3-4 μερες ομως μου κανει ακριβως το προβλημα το οποιο περιγραφεις. Το PIRELLI παιζει σωστα χωρις προβληματα. Υπαρχει κανεις με αυτο το router και να μην εχει προβλημα τις τελευταιες μερες? Διοτι εχω αρχισει και ανησυχω οτι κατι εκαναν και πλεον το linksys ειναι off για την on. (αν και πραγματικα δεν ξερω πως θα μπορουσαν να κανουν κατι τετοιο)

----------


## charis_k

> Εχω το ιδιο router και μεχρι πριν μερικες μερες επαιζε τελεια. Εδω και 3-4 μερες ομως μου κανει ακριβως το προβλημα το οποιο περιγραφεις. Το PIRELLI παιζει σωστα χωρις προβληματα. Υπαρχει κανεις με αυτο το router και να μην εχει προβλημα τις τελευταιες μερες? Διοτι εχω αρχισει και ανησυχω οτι κατι εκαναν και πλεον το linksys ειναι off για την on. (αν και πραγματικα δεν ξερω πως θα μπορουσαν να κανουν κατι τετοιο)


To routerακι μας ηταν/ειναι  και θα ειναι ΟΚ μεχρι να λειωσει απο το bandwidth! :Cool:  :One thumb up: 

Αρα ρυθμισεις.... μαλον.
(πχ. το Port του torrent client να γινεται προωθηση στην local/static ip του pc σου, απο το router)

----------


## mion_15

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω βγάλει το Linksys (λόγω του ότι αργούσε να ξανασυνδεθεί μετά από disconnect) και ξαναδοκιμάζω το Pirelli. Ρίχνοντας όμως μια ματιά στο log του είδα να μου γράφει το εξής: "TFTP bootfile: can't resolve domain name(pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com)".

Tί στο καλό είναι αυτό?????? :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## sysmangr

Παιδια κάτι πρεπει να εχουν πειραξει,,,

Και το δικό μου το ΑΜ200 εκει που τα πηγαινε μία χαρα, Τωρα συνδεεται μόνο μεχρι 1Mbit το πολυ, ενω το pirelli μια χαρα.

----------


## Tem

μήπως προχωρούν σε ρυθμίσεις ώστε να κοπεί η δυνατότητα πρόσβασης με άλλον ρούτερ?
Κάτι δηλαδή που αν δεν κάνω λάθος εφαρμόζει και η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ  :Thinking:

----------


## subliminal

Για να δουμε. Σημερα το πρωι κουμπωσα παλι το linksys και θα δω πως θα ειναι οταν γυρισω σπιτι. Εκλεισα ολα τα p2p, torrent για να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν "μπουκωνει" απο αυτα. Εαν γυρισω και εχει ΠΑΛΙ προβλημα τοτε πλεον 2 περιπτωσεις υπαρχουν δεδομενου οτι μεχρι προσφατα επαιζε απροβληματιστα

1. Hardware Failure
2. H on κατι κανει και μπλοκαρει τα 3rd party routers

Εαν ισχυει το δευτερο εμενα ξεχαστε με απο την on.

----------


## cnp5

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> Τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω βγάλει το Linksys (λόγω του ότι αργούσε να ξανασυνδεθεί μετά από disconnect) και ξαναδοκιμάζω το Pirelli. Ρίχνοντας όμως μια ματιά στο log του είδα να μου γράφει το εξής: "TFTP bootfile: can't resolve domain name(pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com)".
> 
> Tί στο καλό είναι αυτό??????


Το modem προσπαθεί (κάθε φορά που κάνει reconnect) να κατεβάσει το αρχείο <MAC ADDRESS>.cfg από το pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com. Το IP του pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com είναι, νομίζω, στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο της On (10.x.x.x) με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορεί να το βρει αφου το subnet mask σου δε στο επιτρέπει. Πάντως το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο έχει κάποιες αρχικές ρυθμίσεις που το pirelli χρειάζεται για: 

*1.* Να κάνει lock το IP 192.168.1.5 στο MAC-ADDRESS του videobox
*2.* Να ορίσει κάποιες DHCP παραμέτρους για να παίξει σωστά το videobox. Ποιός είναι ο default Time server (ntp) και ποιος ο default web server για το videobox.
*3.* Τέλος έχει και μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εντολή, για να κάνει μια σύνδεση τύπου TR-069 που από εκεί θα κατεβάσει τα settings για το pirelli.

Δυστυχώς το 3ο δεν έχει καταφέρει κανείς να το κατεβάσει... αφού το πρωτόκολλο TR-069 είναι φτιαγμένο γα remote configuration δικτυακών συσκευών και είναι πίσω από https (password protected) σύνδεση και επίσης είναι το ίδιο, το αρχείο, encrypted.

----------


## charis_k

> Για να δουμε. Σημερα το πρωι κουμπωσα παλι το linksys και θα δω πως θα ειναι οταν γυρισω σπιτι. Εκλεισα ολα τα p2p, torrent για να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν "μπουκωνει" απο αυτα. Εαν γυρισω και εχει ΠΑΛΙ προβλημα τοτε πλεον 2 περιπτωσεις υπαρχουν δεδομενου οτι μεχρι προσφατα επαιζε απροβληματιστα
> 
> 1. Hardware Failure
> 2. H on κατι κανει και μπλοκαρει τα 3rd party routers
> 
> Εαν ισχυει το δευτερο εμενα ξεχαστε με απο την on.


Παρομοιως στο 2ο  :One thumb up: 
αλλα δεν το πιστευω/ευχομαι..

To βραδυ κατεβαζαν 2 τορρεντ clientς (απο διαφορετικα pc βεβαια) με suma στα 500+

Ολα καλα γενικα με το wag200g και τα 1200ΚΒ, αν μου τα δεινουν οι πηγες (τορρεντ/hττp/fτp)
εγω τα περνω ευκολα :One thumb up:

----------


## charis_k

> Παρομοιως στο 2ο 
> αλλα δεν το πιστευω/ευχομαι..
> 
> To βραδυ κατεβαζαν 2 τορρεντ clientς (απο διαφορετικα pc βεβαια) με suma στα 500+
> 
> Ολα καλα γενικα με το wag200g και τα 1200ΚΒ, αν μου τα δεινουν οι πηγες (τορρεντ/hττp/fτp)
> εγω τα περνω ευκολα


Τωρα μιλαγα με ΟΝ για το 2ο :Wink: 
και για ενα thread που ανοιξα...
Μου ειπαν παλι (ΠΡΙΝ ενεργοποιηθω τους ειχα ρωτησει το ιδιο αρκετες φορες... :Razz: ),
πως επισημα μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε και αλους router, ελευθερα
και ΔΕΝ υπαρχει λογος για το αντιθετο
(αυτο ελειπε......να μεινουν 5 πελατες στην ΟΝ :Whistle: )
ΑΛΛΑ δεν μπορουν να εγγυηθουν για τις υπηρεσιες, δλδ iptv.
Λεω το Ιντερνετ με νοιαζει μονο και με καθυσηχασε :One thumb up:

----------


## Tem

> ....Μου ειπαν παλι (ΠΡΙΝ ενεργοποιηθω τους ειχα ρωτησει το ιδιο αρκετες φορες...),
> πως επισημα μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε και αλους router, ελευθερα
> και ΔΕΝ υπαρχει λογος για το αντιθετο


αυτό τουλάχιστον ακούγεται θετικό  :One thumb up:

----------


## subliminal

Ενταξει να ηρεμησω τοτε, γιατι ειχα αρχισει να φοβαμαι για τα χειροτερα  :Razz:  Το χειροτερο που μπορει να εχει συμβει ειναι να εχει χαλασει το linksys μου οποτε παιρνω αλλο router και ξενοιαζω.

----------


## mion_15

> Το modem προσπαθεί (κάθε φορά που κάνει reconnect) να κατεβάσει το αρχείο <MAC ADDRESS>.cfg από το pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com. Το IP του pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com είναι, νομίζω, στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο της On (10.x.x.x) με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορεί να το βρει αφου το subnet mask σου δε στο επιτρέπει. Πάντως το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο έχει κάποιες αρχικές ρυθμίσεις που το pirelli χρειάζεται για: 
> 
> *1.* Να κάνει lock το IP 192.168.1.5 στο MAC-ADDRESS του videobox
> *2.* Να ορίσει κάποιες DHCP παραμέτρους για να παίξει σωστά το videobox. Ποιός είναι ο default Time server (ntp) και ποιος ο default web server για το videobox.
> *3.* Τέλος έχει και μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εντολή, για να κάνει μια σύνδεση τύπου TR-069 που από εκεί θα κατεβάσει τα settings για το pirelli.
> 
> Δυστυχώς το 3ο δεν έχει καταφέρει κανείς να το κατεβάσει... αφού το πρωτόκολλο TR-069 είναι φτιαγμένο γα remote configuration δικτυακών συσκευών και είναι πίσω από https (password protected) σύνδεση και επίσης είναι το ίδιο, το αρχείο, encrypted.


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ. :One thumb up:

----------


## mvichos

Ρε παιδια τι ρυθμισεις βαζετε στον router ? Bridge mode??
Αν οχι τι password kai id ??

----------


## charis_k

> Ρε παιδια τι ρυθμισεις βαζετε στον router ? Bridge mode??
> Αν οχι τι password kai id ??


pass: on

----------


## subliminal

> Ρε παιδια τι ρυθμισεις βαζετε στον router ? Bridge mode??
> Αν οχι τι password kai id ??



Bridge mode θα εβαζες μονο αν για καποιο λογο δεν ηθελες να χρησιμοποιησεις το ενσωματωμενο modem του router (γιατι πχ εχεις καποιο αλλο δικο σου) Κατα τα αλλα οι ρυθμισεις ειναι αυτες που φαινονται και στην εικονα.

PPPoE
UBR
LLC
8.35
on, on

Αν κανεις και port forward τις 2000, 20001 νομιζω οτι παιζει και το onrec, oncinema.

----------


## george_h

Χμμμ κάτι δεν παει καλά εδώ με την ΟΝ. δεν είχα και πολύ χρόνο να το ψάξω αλλά μάλλον πάνε να κλειδώσουν την χρήση απο άλλους router.
Έβαλα ένα cisco 877 και στην αρχή χρόνισε μια χαρά μετά και authentication και όλα καλα. 
μετά από λίγο δεν χρόνιζε με τίποτα.. Όπως είπα δεν είχα και πολύ χρόνο να κάνω debuging. Άυριο θα φέρω να δοκιμάσω ένα cisco 1841 και άλλους 4 adsl2+ router..
Βένβαια στο cisco υπάρχει η δυνατότητα του απιστευτου logging αλλά και παραμετροποίησης σε όλα τα επίπεδα..
όσο για το videobox θα κανω ένα capture το traffic από και προς το video box για να δούμε τι protocols και τι ports χρησημοποιεί.
χμμ για να κάνω και spoof την mac του pirelli
για να δούμε......

----------


## mion_15

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

εκτός επό το μήνυμα "TFTP bootfile: can't resolve domain name(pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com)" που μου βγάζει το pirelli στο log, τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες έχω παρατηρήσει να κολάει το router.

Συγκεκριμένα, εκεί που κατέβαζα κάποια αρχεία από "Rapid Share" με 1,06mB/sec, η ταχύτητα έπεσε εντελώς ξαφνικά στα 500 kB/sec. Τα σταματάω, πηγαίνω στο speedtest.net και κάνω μέτρηση με Αθήνα. Το αποτέλεσμα που έβγαζε ήταν 4000kbps περίπου ενώ συνήθως από τον συγκεκριμένο server ήταν γύρω στα 8000kbps. Λέω δεν μπορεί κάτι παίζει εδώ...Τα ξαναβάζω από "Rapid Share" και πάλι τα ίδια (σταθερά στα 500 kB/sec).
Εκείνη την στιγμή παρατηρώ το Pirelli και τί βλέπω???? Το λαμπάκι του LAN που είναι συνδεδεμένο το TV Box αναβοσβήνει τρελά!!! :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: Υπήρχε κίνηση δεδομένων!!!! Έλα όμως που το Sagem ήταν κλειστό!!!!!! Κάνω ένα reboot το Pirelli και στρώνει. Λέω πάει τελείωσε, ένα κόλλημα ήταν, ξεμπέρδεψα και πήγα όμορφα κι ώραία για ύπνο.

Την άλλη μέρα το πρωί, πηγαίνω στον υπολογιστή και παρατηρώ το εξής...τα λαμπάκια adsl και Online όπως έπρεπε να είναι αλλά το λαμπάκι του Lan που είναι συνδεδεμένο το PC να μην αναβοσβήνει. Προσπαθώ να μπω σε μια σελίδα, μάταια όμως. Προσπαθώ να μπω στο μενού του Pirelli, πάλι τίποτα...δεν έμπαινε. Του κάνω reboot και στρώνει.

Για να μην σας ζαλίζω το παραπάνω πρόβλημα, τις τελευταίες μέρες συμβαίνει συνέχεια. Γυρίζω από την δουλειά και το βρίσκω κολλημένο.

Τι στο καλό γίνεται. Τα έφτυσε το pirelli???? Φταίει η On??? 

Οι μόνοι λόγοι που έχω βγάλει το linksys τις τελευταίες μέρες είναι 1ον για να δοκιμάσω και λίγο το Pirelli και 2ον για να μπουν στο router (όπως μου είπαν), μπας και κάνουν κάτι και λυθούν τα disconnects.

----------


## Tem

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> εκτός επό το μήνυμα "TFTP bootfile: can't resolve domain name(pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com)" που μου βγάζει το pirelli στο log, τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες έχω παρατηρήσει να κολάει το router.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα, εκεί που κατέβαζα κάποια αρχεία από "Rapid Share" με 1,06mB/sec, η ταχύτητα έπεσε εντελώς ξαφνικά στα 500 kB/sec. Τα σταματάω, πηγαίνω στο speedtest.net και κάνω μέτρηση με Αθήνα. Το αποτέλεσμα που έβγαζε ήταν 4000kbps περίπου ενώ συνήθως από τον συγκεκριμένο server ήταν γύρω στα 8000kbps. Λέω δεν μπορεί κάτι παίζει εδώ...Τα ξαναβάζω από "Rapid Share" και πάλι τα ίδια (σταθερά στα 500 kB/sec).
> Εκείνη την στιγμή παρατηρώ το Pirelli και τί βλέπω???? Το λαμπάκι του LAN που είναι συνδεδεμένο το TV Box αναβοσβήνει τρελά!!!Υπήρχε κίνηση δεδομένων!!!! Έλα όμως που το Sagem ήταν κλειστό!!!!!! Κάνω ένα reboot το Pirelli και στρώνει. Λέω πάει τελείωσε, ένα κόλλημα ήταν, ξεμπέρδεψα και πήγα όμορφα κι ώραία για ύπνο.
> 
> Την άλλη μέρα το πρωί, πηγαίνω στον υπολογιστή και παρατηρώ το εξής...τα λαμπάκια adsl και Online όπως έπρεπε να είναι αλλά το λαμπάκι του Lan που είναι συνδεδεμένο το PC να μην αναβοσβήνει. Προσπαθώ να μπω σε μια σελίδα, μάταια όμως. Προσπαθώ να μπω στο μενού του Pirelli, πάλι τίποτα...δεν έμπαινε. Του κάνω reboot και στρώνει.
> 
> ...


με το linksys έχεις παρατηρήσει αντίστοιχη συμπεριφορά εκτός από  disconnects ?

----------


## mion_15

> με το linksys έχεις παρατηρήσει αντίστοιχη συμπεριφορά εκτός από  disconnects ?


Με το linksys ευτυχώς τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα, μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω. Το μόνο που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι οτί αργεί πολύ το router να συγχρονίσει ύστερα από disconnect, σε σχέση βέβαια με τo Pirelli.

----------


## original21paul

το μηνυμα που σου βγαζει σημαινει οτι δεν μπορει να κατεβασει το αρχειο που χρειαζεται για να δουλεψει σωστα!τουλαχιστον ετσι μου ειχαν πει εμενα που ειχα το αντιστοιχο προβλημα!καλο θα ηταν να παρεις στο 6161700 και να τους το πεις!

----------


## Yoshimitsu

Παιδια καποια απατεωνια παιζει με την ΟΝ. Εχω στο σπιτι 2 παροχους ΟΝ και Οτενετ τη δευτερη 
την εχει ο bro και εχει βαλει πανω ενα U.S.Robotics. 
Αφαιρεσα λοιπον το Linkys που ειχα στην ΟΝ και εβαλα το US. 
Ομολογω οτι επαθα πλακα σαν ειδα να κατεβαζω με utorrent 1000kbps/sec. 
2 μερες εστελνα και λαμβανα ασταματητα μεσο του u. κοινος ολα ρολοι! 
Oυτε μπλοκαρισματα, ουτε disconects. 
Σημερα ομως ελεγχοντας το προγγραμμα  ειδα στο port forward κιτρινο. 
Εκανα ελεγχο να δω αν η port ειναι Open και βγηκε αρνητικο.. 
Ως τωρα αλλαξα τρεις φορες port sto utorrent και παλι βγαινει το ιδιο! δοκιμασα και το Emule που πριν μια ωρα οι ports ηταν οκ. 
Τωρα δεν ειναι!!! 
Δεν ξερω αν τελικα πρεπει να ανοιξω καινουριο thread αλλα αν δω πως και αλλοι εχουν ιδια 
προβληματα θα το κανω...

----------


## subliminal

> Παιδια καποια απατεωνια παιζει με την ΟΝ. Εχω στο σπιτι 2 παροχους ΟΝ και Οτενετ τη δευτερη 
> την εχει ο bro και εχει βαλει πανω ενα U.S.Robotics. 
> Αφαιρεσα λοιπον το Linkys που ειχα στην ΟΝ και εβαλα το US. 
> Ομολογω οτι επαθα πλακα σαν ειδα να κατεβαζω με utorrent 1000kbps/sec. 
> 2 μερες εστελνα και λαμβανα ασταματητα μεσο του u. κοινος ολα ρολοι! 
> Oυτε μπλοκαρισματα, ουτε disconects. 
> Σημερα ομως ελεγχοντας το προγγραμμα  ειδα στο port forward κιτρινο. 
> Εκανα ελεγχο να δω αν η port ειναι Open και βγηκε αρνητικο.. 
> Ως τωρα αλλαξα τρεις φορες port sto utorrent και παλι βγαινει το ιδιο! δοκιμασα και το Emule που πριν μια ωρα οι ports ηταν οκ. 
> ...


Σε κανα 2ωρο θα μπορω να σου πω αν το δικο μου το linksys βλεπει πορτες ακομη...

----------


## Yoshimitsu

Ξερεις τι μου την ΔΙΝΕΙ? 
Οτι αν πας στη σελιδα της ΟΝ μιλα για "απεριοριστο" ιντερνετ! 
Και αναφερει μαλιστα και τις ταχυτητες upload και download!
Αναρωτιεμαι πως εχουν το θρασσος και μας δουλευουν μπροστα στα ματια μας!!! 
Δηλαδη τι να το κανω αν κατεβαζω γρηγορα απο το site πχ του βασιλακη κλουβακι???  
Ετσι ειναι για αυτους το απεριοριστο??? 
Μηπως ειμαστε τελικα Μ....ες???  Α! επισης ελεγξε αν μπουκωνει το linksys οταν χρησιμοποιεις ptp προγραμμα. Το δικο μου εκανε αρκετα και το πηγα πισω να το αλλαξουν. 
Δεν το δεκτηκαν και προβλεπω να τους κανω και αυτους ρομπα...

----------


## dream-maniac

εγω σημερα το μεσημερι γυρισα και ειχα κομενο τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ.
τωρα ειναι οκ. εκανα ελεγχο στισ πορτες του emule και ειναι οκ.
ψαξε μηπως φταιει κατι αλλο..
......... ελπιζω να μην ξεκινησαν παιχνιδακια....

----------


## subliminal

> Σε κανα 2ωρο θα μπορω να σου πω αν το δικο μου το linksys βλεπει πορτες ακομη...


Οχι ακομη καλα ειμαστε. Βλεπω πορτες κανονικα αν και το linksys μου ΠΑΛΙ ειχε κανει disconnect τωρα που γυρισα σπιτι. Ξερει κανεις πως μπορει να εξηγειται αυτο ρε παιδια? Διοτι το PIRELLI δεν μου κανει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ disconnect. Μηπως πρεπει να ενεργοποιησω το keep alive στο linksys???

----------


## george_h

Λοιπόν μετά από τρελές δοκιμές σε πολλούς router cisco, netgear, zyxel, linksys....
μαντέψτε ποιος παίζει καλύτερα..
ένα routerράκι της *level one* "FBR-1161 ADSL2+ Modem Router"

και το καλύτερο παίζουν όλα εκτός LIVE TV oncinema και onrec κανονικά
και το ακόμη καλύτερο απλά το βάζεις στην πρίζα συνδέεις τα καλώδια και παίζουν όλα χωρίς καμία ρύθμιση!!!! (απίστευτο?????)
ούτε disconect ούτε τίποτα και μπορείς να ανοίξεις και τις πορτούλες σου  :Smile: 
αα ναι και κοστίζει περίπου 42 ευρώ

----------


## charis_k

:Worthy: 


> Χμμμ κάτι δεν παει καλά εδώ με την ΟΝ. δεν είχα και πολύ χρόνο να το ψάξω αλλά μάλλον πάνε να κλειδώσουν την χρήση απο άλλους router.
> Έβαλα ένα cisco 877 και στην αρχή χρόνισε μια χαρά μετά και authentication και όλα καλα. 
> μετά από λίγο δεν χρόνιζε με τίποτα.. Όπως είπα δεν είχα και πολύ χρόνο να κάνω debuging. Άυριο θα φέρω να δοκιμάσω ένα cisco 1841 και άλλους 4 adsl2+ router..
> Βένβαια στο cisco υπάρχει η δυνατότητα του απιστευτου logging αλλά και παραμετροποίησης σε όλα τα επίπεδα..
> όσο για το videobox θα κανω ένα capture το traffic από και προς το video box για να δούμε τι protocols και τι ports χρησημοποιεί.
> χμμ για να κάνω και spoof την mac του pirelli
> για να δούμε......


 :Worthy:

----------


## mion_15

Παιδιά επειδή θα ξαναβάλω το linksys αντί του Pirelli που έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα με τα κολλήματά του, ξέρει κανείς τί ρυθμίσεις να πειράξω για να συνδέεται πιο γρήγορα όταν μου κάνει disconnect???
Το Pirelli τουλάχιστον μετά από κάθε disconnect συνδέεται σε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα ενώ με το linksys πρέπει να περάσουν αρκετά λεπτά.

----------


## kanaza

> Λοιπόν μετά από τρελές δοκιμές σε πολλούς router cisco, netgear, zyxel, linksys....
> μαντέψτε ποιος παίζει καλύτερα..
> ένα routerράκι της *level one* "FBR-1161 ADSL2+ Modem Router"
> 
> και το καλύτερο παίζουν όλα εκτός LIVE TV oncinema και onrec κανονικά
> και το ακόμη καλύτερο απλά το βάζεις στην πρίζα συνδέεις τα καλώδια και παίζουν όλα χωρίς καμία ρύθμιση!!!! (απίστευτο?????)
> ούτε disconect ούτε τίποτα και μπορείς να ανοίξεις και τις πορτούλες σου 
> αα ναι και κοστίζει περίπου 42 ευρώ


george,

Πολύ χάρηκα με το αποτέλεσμα του τεστ που έκανες, γιατί σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά να αγοράσω ρούτερ για να αντικαταστήσω το Pirelli που έχει τόσους περιορισμούς. Είμαι σχετικά νέος στο φόρουμ και σε λίγες μέρες θα ενεργοποιηθεί και η σύνδεσή μου στην ΟΝ. Μέχρι τώρα έχω ARYS σύνδεση μέσω vivodi και χρησιμοποιώ ένα Level1, τριών χρονών μοντέλο περίπου το οποίο έχω μάθει και με έχει βολέψει αρκετά.

Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω αν το τεστ που έκανες είναι μόνο για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο της εταιρίας ή μπορεί να παίξει και με το WBR-3460A το οποίο και βλέπω να δίνει γνωστό e-κατάστημα με 84 ευρώ. Με ενδιαφέρει να είναι wireless και να μπορώ να κάνω ό,τι μπορούσα να κάνω μέχρι τώρα με το παλιό (port forwarding για skype, remote desktop, p2p εφαρμογές κλπ).

Πιστεύεις θα είναι πεταμένα λεφτά άμα το αγοράσω ή θα βρω την υγειά μου?

----------


## subliminal

Λοιπον για εμενα πλεον ειναι βεβαιο οτι κατι δεν παει καλα τουλαχιστον με linksys. Το δικο μου απο εκει που δουλευε κανονικα πλεον εμφανιζει το εξης,

Στην αρχη χρονιζει κανονικα.Μετα απο καμποση ωρα ξαφνικα χανω την συνδεση στο ιντερνετ. Στο status του royter συνεχιζουν ΟΛΑ να φαινονται κανονικα ΚΑΙ στο gateway status ΚΑΙ στο ADSL status. Παρολα αυτα 0 ιντερνετ. To προβλημα διορθωνεται μονο με hard reset του router. Απο οτι βλεπω και στο netstat δεν εχω προβλημα με spyware και trojan να μου ανοιγουν τρελα connections και να χανω απο εκει την συνδεση. ΤΟ συστημα μου ειναι καθαροτατο. Αρα η χαλασε ο router ή την πατησαμε ολοι μας...

----------


## giorgos38

Γεια χαρα και απο εμενα.
Καινουργιοσ και εγω στιν παρεα που μασ ανοιξε τα ματια αλλα εντελωσ ασχετοσ με το αντικειμενο
Καθε βοηθεια θα ηταν πολυτιμη.
Ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων.

----------


## lallasgr

Παιδιά σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ (http://www.greek-shops.de/eshop.php?...er_aid=1336879) για την υποστήριξη VoIP. Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει αν θα δουλέψει με κάποιο τρόπο και το internet και το τηλέφωνο (ακόμα και με το pirelli uplinked). Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## george_h

> george,
> 
> Πολύ χάρηκα με το αποτέλεσμα του τεστ που έκανες, γιατί σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά να αγοράσω ρούτερ για να αντικαταστήσω το Pirelli που έχει τόσους περιορισμούς. Είμαι σχετικά νέος στο φόρουμ και σε λίγες μέρες θα ενεργοποιηθεί και η σύνδεσή μου στην ΟΝ. Μέχρι τώρα έχω ARYS σύνδεση μέσω vivodi και χρησιμοποιώ ένα Level1, τριών χρονών μοντέλο περίπου το οποίο έχω μάθει και με έχει βολέψει αρκετά.
> 
> Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω αν το τεστ που έκανες είναι μόνο για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο της εταιρίας ή μπορεί να παίξει και με το WBR-3460A το οποίο και βλέπω να δίνει γνωστό e-κατάστημα με 84 ευρώ. Με ενδιαφέρει να είναι wireless και να μπορώ να κάνω ό,τι μπορούσα να κάνω μέχρι τώρα με το παλιό (port forwarding για skype, remote desktop, p2p εφαρμογές κλπ).
> 
> Πιστεύεις θα είναι πεταμένα λεφτά άμα το αγοράσω ή θα βρω την υγειά μου?



Δεν είχα στην διαθεσή μου το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο που λες αλλά από είδα είναι το ίδιο μόνο που σου δίνει wireless και ipsec.

αλλά γιατί δεν παίρνεις το ίδιο και να κάνεις χρήση το pirelli σαν Access Point
Αφού το pirelli θα το πάρεις μαζί με την συνδρομή.

----------


## Linos80

> Λοιπον για εμενα πλεον ειναι βεβαιο οτι κατι δεν παει καλα τουλαχιστον με linksys. Το δικο μου απο εκει που δουλευε κανονικα πλεον εμφανιζει το εξης,
> 
> Στην αρχη χρονιζει κανονικα.Μετα απο καμποση ωρα ξαφνικα χανω την συνδεση στο ιντερνετ. Στο status του royter συνεχιζουν ΟΛΑ να φαινονται κανονικα ΚΑΙ στο gateway status ΚΑΙ στο ADSL status. Παρολα αυτα 0 ιντερνετ. To προβλημα διορθωνεται μονο με hard reset του router. Απο οτι βλεπω και στο netstat δεν εχω προβλημα με spyware και trojan να μου ανοιγουν τρελα connections και να χανω απο εκει την συνδεση. ΤΟ συστημα μου ειναι καθαροτατο. Αρα η χαλασε ο router ή την πατησαμε ολοι μας...


 
Δυστυχως την πατησαμε... :Sad: 
Ακριβως οπως το περιγραφεις ειναι η κατασταση και αναγκαστηκα ειμαι με pirelli (με οτι σημαινει αυτο) + οτι η γραμμη ειναι "κακη" και τους ζηταω να με κλειδωσουν στα 8Mbit μηπως και σταματησουν τα disconnects που εχω κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας.

----------


## charis_k

> Δυστυχως την πατησαμε...
> Ακριβως οπως το περιγραφεις ειναι η κατασταση και αναγκαστηκα ειμαι με pirelli (με οτι σημαινει αυτο) + οτι η γραμμη ειναι "κακη" και τους ζηταω να με κλειδωσουν στα 8Mbit μηπως και σταματησουν τα disconnects που εχω κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας.


Με το linksys, βαζοντας "G.dmt" στο "DSL Modulation" θα το κλειδωσεις στα 8Μb/1Μb rates, απο μονος σου. Το εχεις κανει; Αν οχι τσεκαρε αυτο το option και ενημερωσε να δουμε.... :One thumb up:

----------


## D.K.

> Λοιπον για εμενα πλεον ειναι βεβαιο οτι κατι δεν παει καλα τουλαχιστον με linksys. Το δικο μου απο εκει που δουλευε κανονικα πλεον εμφανιζει το εξης,
> 
> Στην αρχη χρονιζει κανονικα.Μετα απο καμποση ωρα ξαφνικα χανω την συνδεση στο ιντερνετ. Στο status του royter συνεχιζουν ΟΛΑ να φαινονται κανονικα ΚΑΙ στο gateway status ΚΑΙ στο ADSL status. Παρολα αυτα 0 ιντερνετ. To προβλημα διορθωνεται μονο με hard reset του router. Απο οτι βλεπω και στο netstat δεν εχω προβλημα με spyware και trojan να μου ανοιγουν τρελα connections και να χανω απο εκει την συνδεση. ΤΟ συστημα μου ειναι καθαροτατο. Αρα η χαλασε ο router ή την πατησαμε ολοι μας...


Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο σχετικό είναι όμως πρίν λίγες μέρες παρατήρησα ότι με το pirelli όταν κατέβαζα μεγάλα αρχεία ή είχα το PC ανοιχτό για πολύ ώρα με συνεχές data transfer μετά νέκρωνε κι έχανα την επαφή μόνο με το Ιντερνετ. LAN είχα κανονικά. Το ρουτερ δεν έφταιγε γιατί ο αδερφός μου είχε κανονικά Ιντερνετ. 

Μετά από κάποιες μέρες έκανα φορματ κι έφτιαξε. Ήταν καθαρά θέμα λειτουργικού.

----------


## Linos80

> Με το linksys, βαζοντας "G.dmt" στο "DSL Modulation" θα το κλειδωσεις στα 8Μb/1Μb rates, απο μονος σου. Το εχεις κανει; Αν οχι τσεκαρε αυτο το option και ενημερωσε να δουμε....


 
Τα πραγματα ειναι δυστυχως απελπιστικα και θα αναγκαστω να ζητησω τις γνωμες και τις συμβουλες σας.
Ενα μικρο ιστορικο:

Πραγματι στις αρχες που μπηκε η γραμμη εδειξε την πρωτη μερα να κλειδωνει στα 12Mbit.Οι γρηγορες δοκιμες εδειξαν οτι οι ταχυτητες ηταν και στην πραξη εφικτες (1100+ download).
Πολυ συντομα (1-2 μερες) κλειδωσα στα 10Mbit. Τα disconnects που εχουν πολυσυζητηθει εδω μεσα γινονταν με ατακτο ρυθμο.
Αφησα λιγο χρονο τοσο με το linksys οσο και με το pirelli για να ειμαι σιγουρος σχετικα με τη συμπεριφορα τους. Τα disconnects ισχυουν και για τα 2. Η διαφορα ειναι οτι το pirelli επανερχεται συνηθως μετα απο μισο λεπτο και συνεχιζει να παιζει κανονικα μεχρι το επομενο disconnect. To linksys εχει τη συμπεριφορα που αναφερθηκε 2-3 post πιο πανω. :Thinking: 

Καλωντας ξανα και ξανα και ξανα στην ON καποια στιγμη ευτυχησα να δεχτω τηλεφωνο απο το γνωστο νουμερο (2106161700) και μιλησα με τον κυριο Κρ......ο ο οποιος μου εξηγησε οτι οντως βλεπει το προβλημα και θα με ριξει στα 8Mbit για να ανεβει το downstream margin (αφου εχω 5db και ειναι προφανως τιμη που λεει ξεκαθαρα οτι η γραμμη δεν προκειται να ειναι σταθερη). Το καταπια και μαλιστα το δεχτηκα με μεγαλη ευχαριστηση κατα καποιο τροπο, αν προκειται ετσι να λυθει το προβλημα. Πραγματι μετα απο 1 λεπτο συγχρονιζα στα 9020 (περιπου 9Mbit) αλλα οχι 8 οπως μου ειπε. Για 1-2 ωρες η γραμμη δεν επεσε και θεωρησα οτι βαδιζουμε καλα. Δυστυχως η χαρα κρατησε λιγο αφου το προβλημα παραμενει. Βιαστηκα μαλιστα να βγαλω το συμπερασμα οτι η κατασταση βελτιωθηκε αφου ειδα το downstream margin προς στιγμη να γινεται 6db kκαι τα disconnects να γινονται κανονικοτατα αλλες φορες καθε 2-3 ωρες και αλλες φορες μεσα στο μισαωρο.
Εξαλλου, το log του pirelli -που αναγκαστηκα να βαλω μονιμα επανω με την προσδοκια οτι τουλαχιστον ετσι θα δουν οι τεχνικοι τους τι συμβαινει και θα λυσουν το προβλημα- τα λεει ολα. Disconnects αρκετα κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας.
Και πειτε μου τωρα εσεις πως να χεισριστω το θεμα, σε ποιον να απευθυνθω και ΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ βασικα. Εχω χασει πραγματικα καθε εμπνευση και στο βαθος του τουνελ διακρινω τοιχο. :Sad: 


Υ.Γ.
Στο παρελθον, στην προσπαθεια μπας και γλυτωσω τα disconnects ειχα δοκιμασει στο linksys "G.dmt" και οντως τοτε κλειδωνε περιπου στα 8Mbit. Δειτε ποσο χαμηλα κλειδωσε τωρα ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΘΕΙ ο θορυβος:


DSL Status:ConnectedDSL Modulation Mode:G.dmtDSL Path Mode:FastDownstream Rate:*6496* kbpsUpstream Rate:1024 kbpsDownstream Margin:*5* dbUpstream Margin:6 dbDownstream Line Attenuation:32 dbUpstream Line Attenuation:7 dbDownstream Transmit Power:12 dbUpstream Transmit Power:19 db

Το χαλι το βλεπετε. Το θεμα ειναι: Εγω απο την πλευρα μου μπορω να κανω κατι για να πιεσω την κατασταση να αλλαξει?

----------


## zatast

ποση αποσταση εισαι απο τον τοπικο ΟΤΕ?ποσο Downstream Line Attenuation εχεις?
πιεισε τους να δουν τη γραμμη σου!!

----------


## Linos80

Downstream Line Attenuation:32db.
Το ειχα γραψει και παραπανω.

Παρεπιπτοντως, απο τις 20:17 που επελεξα Modulation Mode:*G.dmt* και κλειδωσα στα *6496* kbps, για πρωτη φορα δεν ξαναπεσα απο εκεινη την ωρα μεχρι αυτη τη στιγμη.
Βεβαια τα downstream και upstream margin πηραν τιμες *6* και *6*db αντιστοιχα (που και παλι δεν ειναι καλα) αλλα τωρα τουλαχιστον που παρακολουθουσα τη γραμμη εν δραση, την παλευε ριχνοντας το downstream margin μεχρι και την τιμη 1, αλλα την επανεφερε μετα απο λιγο στο 6 χωρις να πεσει η γραμμη. Και ολα αυτα εννοειται με το linksys.
Δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να χαρω που (προς στιγμη τουλαχιστον) βγηκε μια ακρη αφου ετσι ειμαι λιγο λιγοτερο απο 6.5mbit και μαλιστα οριακα οπως δειχνει η γραμμη. :Sad: 

Υποθετω οτι για να αλλαξει κατι πρεπει αυτο που λεμε "last mile" να ελεγχθει και να φτιαχτει.
Το ζητημα ειναι ποιος ειναι αρμοδιος να το κανει και κατα ποσο υπαρχει περιπτωση να το κανει.
Διαφορετικα να το παρω αποφαση τοσο εγω οσο και αρκετοι ακομα που φανταζομαι οτι εχουν αναλογο προβλημα.

----------


## Linos80

Ε, θα τρελαθουμε.
Χτες εμεινα up με συνεχες download οπως σας εγραψα για κανα 7ωρο με τις ρυθμισεις που σας ειπα και τωρα μολις κοιταξα το pc και για μια ακομη φορα το linksys ειχε νεκρωσει.
Παρατηρησα οτι η διαφορα με τις αλλες φορες ηταν πως αναβε μονο το λαμπακι του ADSL και οχι του Internet ενω οταν χτυπαγα την ip του στον browser δεν ανοιγε το web interface του με αποτελεσμα να αναγκαστω να το βγαλω απο την μπριζα για να μπορεσω να το δω.

Ακρη δε βγαζω με τιποτα...

----------


## charis_k

> Ε, θα τρελαθουμε.
> ........
> Ακρη δε βγαζω με τιποτα...


Πειραματισου και με το "adsl2" modulation και βαλε το "keep alive" ενεργο και στο min, "20 sec" (λογικα).

Παντος αν και οι τιμες μου ειναι πολυ καλες, αν ΔΕΝ λαβω υπ οψιν το κρητηριο "rates" εχω καλυτερες τιμες με modulation adsl2 ή 2+ . Ετσι θυμαμαι τουλαχιστον...

Βαλε το τρεχων f/w αν δεν το εχεις ηδη. *Αν και παραθετω πως καποιοι κλειδωνουν πιο σταθερα με 1 παλαιοτερο f/w, οταν ψαχνομουν σε ξενα φορουμ για το wag200g (νομιζω γι αυτο...).*

-Το καλωδιο που καταληγει στο ρουτερ τι αποσταση εχει; Βαλτο αν μπορεις στο κεντρικο κουτι του σπιτιου (αν δεν ειναι) και συγκρινε τις τιμες.

-Ποιο σπλιτερ εχεις επανω? Της ον μου δεινει καλυτερες τιμες απ οτι τα παλια δικα μου φιλτρα στα τηλ. (Μεχρι 3 πρεπει απ οτι ηξερα...)

-Κατι extreme αλλα σοσ ισωσ που διαβαζα ειναι να τσεκαρεις χωρις τις τηλ. συσκευες και χωρις σπλιτερ/φιλτρα μηπως καποια/καποιο σε ταλαιπορει!!!



Αν ΟΛΑ αυτα αποτυχουν... 

Κανε αυτο που σου ειπα στο pm *μηπως* βγει ακρη...

----------


## zatast

@ Linos80    πρεπει να εισαι γυρω στα 2,3km απο το dslam αρα η μεγιστη ταχυτητα που μμπορεις να πιασεις ειναι γυρω στα 14mbit.πρεπει ναχει προβλημα η γραμμη σου αν δεν παιζει ματζακουνια με το linksys.αν και με το ζαντολαστιχο εχεις disconnections,τοτε 100% εχει προβλημα η γραμμη.οποτε μιλησε μαζι τους.

----------


## Linos80

> Πειραματισου και με το "adsl2" modulation και βαλε το "keep alive" ενεργο και στο min, "20 sec" (λογικα).
> 
> Παντος αν και οι τιμες μου ειναι πολυ καλες, αν ΔΕΝ λαβω υπ οψιν το κρητηριο "rates" εχω καλυτερες τιμες με modulation adsl2 ή 2+ . Ετσι θυμαμαι τουλαχιστον...
> 
> Βαλε το τρεχων f/w αν δεν το εχεις ηδη. *Αν και παραθετω πως καποιοι κλειδωνουν πιο σταθερα με 1 παλαιοτερο f/w, οταν ψαχνομουν σε ξενα φορουμ για το wag200g (νομιζω γι αυτο...).*
> 
> -Το καλωδιο που καταληγει στο ρουτερ τι αποσταση εχει; Βαλτο αν μπορεις στο κεντρικο κουτι του σπιτιου (αν δεν ειναι) και συγκρινε τις τιμες.
> 
> -Ποιο σπλιτερ εχεις επανω? Της ον μου δεινει καλυτερες τιμες απ οτι τα παλια δικα μου φιλτρα στα τηλ. (Μεχρι 3 πρεπει απ οτι ηξερα...)
> ...



Φιλε Χαρη σε ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερα για την ανταποκριση.
Ας τα παρουμε ενα ενα:

Εχω δοκιμασει ολες τις πιθανες ρυθμισεις  (το keep allive ετσι το εχω εξαρχης) στο linksys.Φυσικα σε adsl2+ χρονιζει πλεον στα 8.5Mbit περιπου (μετα την "χαρη" που μου εκαναν να με κλειδωσουν χαμηλοτερα -στα 9Mbit συμφωνα με το Pirelli)- οπως ανεφερα σε προηγουμενο post μου. Σε G.dmt ειναι λογικα να κλειδωνει πολυ χαμηλοτερα, στα 6.5Mbit περιπου. *ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ* τα downstream και ustream margin εχουν τιμες απο *6db και κατω*. Σε καθε περιπτωση αργα ή γρηγορα θα γινει το *disconnect* και το linksys δε θα επανελθει παρα μονο βγαζοντας το απο το ρευμα.Ειμαι με την τελευταια εκδοση firmware του Pirelli. Και με αυτη και με την αρχικη η συμπεριφορα ειναι ιδια. Δεν πιστευω σε καμια περιπτωση οτι το προβλημα ειναι του Pirelli. Απλα με προβληματζει οτι *το Pirelli οταν πεφτει επανερχεται μετα απο 30-40 δευτερολεπτα και δινει κανονικα internet ενω το linksys oxi*.Το καθε router ειναι διπλα στην μπριζα τηλεφωνου που "σκαει" η γραμμη και συνδεεται πανω της αμεσα χωρις φιλτρο. Σε αλλο δωματιο του σπιτιου που υπαρχει αλλη τηλεφωνικη μπριζα *χρησιμοποιειται το φιλτρο που η ΟΝ μου εφερε*. Το μονο για το οποιο δεν μπορω να εξασφαλισω με απολυτη σιγουρια ειναι απο το σημειο που βρισκεται εξωτερικα στο κουτι που φτανει η γραμμη μεχρι το δωματιο μου που βρισκεται ας πουμε η "κεντρικη τηλεφωνικη μπριζα".Χτες βραδυ δοκιμασα βγαζοντας ολη νυχτα το τηλεφωνο απο την αλλη μπριζα και ουσιαστικα να μην εχω καμια αλλη συσκευη εκτος απο το linksys γενικοτερα στο τηλεφωνικο δικτυο του σπιτιου αλλα σημερα που το κοιταξα ειχε πεσει με τη γνωστη συμεπριφορα. Εξαλλου δεν ειδα διαφορα στα downstream και upstream margin, που ειπαμε ειναι απο 6db και κατω.

----------


## Linos80

Μολις τους καλεσα και ο ανθρωπος στο cc μου ειπε οτι απο το καφαο μεχρι τον κατανεμητη μου πρεπει να απευθυνθω στον ΟΤΕ και οχι σε εκεινους γιατι ανηκει στον ΟΤΕ. Ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## original21paul

> Μολις τους καλεσα και ο ανθρωπος στο cc μου ειπε οτι απο το καφαο μεχρι τον κατανεμητη μου πρεπει να απευθυνθω στον ΟΤΕ και οχι σε εκεινους γιατι ανηκει στον ΟΤΕ. Ισχυει κατι τετοιο?


λογικα ισχυει γιατι ειναι ο χαλκος που εχει βαλει ο οτε εδω και καμποσα χρονια οποτε σε αυτο δεν εχει δουλεια η ΟΝ!

----------


## Linos80

Και σε ποιο τηλεφωνο απευθυνομαι στον ΟΤΕ για να δηλωσω αυτου του ειδους την "βλαβη" ?

----------


## charis_k

> Φιλε Χαρη σε ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερα για την ανταποκριση.
> Ας τα παρουμε ενα ενα:
> Εχω δοκιμασει ολες τις πιθανες ρυθμισεις (το keep allive ετσι το εχω εξαρχης) στο linksys.Φυσικα σε adsl2+ χρονιζει πλεον στα 8.5Mbit περιπου (μετα την "χαρη" που μου εκαναν να με κλειδωσουν χαμηλοτερα -στα 9Mbit συμφωνα με το Pirelli)- οπως ανεφερα σε προηγουμενο post μου. Σε G.dmt ειναι λογικα να κλειδωνει πολυ χαμηλοτερα, στα 6.5Mbit περιπου. *ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ* τα downstream και ustream margin εχουν τιμες απο *6db και κατω*. Σε καθε περιπτωση αργα ή γρηγορα θα γινει το *disconnect* και το linksys δε θα επανελθει παρα μονο βγαζοντας το απο το ρευμα.Ειμαι με την τελευταια εκδοση firmware του Pirelli. Και με αυτη και με την αρχικη η συμπεριφορα ειναι ιδια. Δεν πιστευω σε καμια περιπτωση οτι το προβλημα ειναι του Pirelli. Απλα με προβληματζει οτι *το Pirelli οταν πεφτει επανερχεται μετα απο 30-40 δευτερολεπτα και δινει κανονικα internet ενω το linksys oxi*.Το καθε router ειναι διπλα στην μπριζα τηλεφωνου που "σκαει" η γραμμη και συνδεεται πανω της αμεσα χωρις φιλτρο. Σε αλλο δωματιο του σπιτιου που υπαρχει αλλη τηλεφωνικη μπριζα *χρησιμοποιειται το φιλτρο που η ΟΝ μου εφερε*. Το μονο για το οποιο δεν μπορω να εξασφαλισω με απολυτη σιγουρια ειναι απο το σημειο που βρισκεται εξωτερικα στο κουτι που φτανει η γραμμη μεχρι το δωματιο μου που βρισκεται ας πουμε η "κεντρικη τηλεφωνικη μπριζα".Χτες βραδυ δοκιμασα βγαζοντας ολη νυχτα το τηλεφωνο απο την αλλη μπριζα και ουσιαστικα να μην εχω καμια αλλη συσκευη εκτος απο το linksys γενικοτερα στο τηλεφωνικο δικτυο του σπιτιου αλλα σημερα που το κοιταξα ειχε πεσει με τη γνωστη συμεπριφορα. Εξαλλου δεν ειδα διαφορα στα downstream και upstream margin, που ειπαμε ειναι απο 6db και κατω.


 :Thinking: 
Απογοητευτικά αυτα για τη γραμμη σου...

Να διυκρινισω μονο οτι,
εννοουσα πως, στο Linksys, καποιος ειχε πιο σταθερη συνδεση με παλαιοτερο f/w (οσον αφορα τα disconnects, που ειχε θεμα και αυτος).

Και κατι που ειναι απιθανο αλλα με τετοιο χοντρο θεμα, αξιζει να δοκιμασεις:
Χωρις καθολου σπλιτερ/φιλτρο... και χωρις τηλ. συσκεθες, και ισως και σε αλλη μπριζα τηλεφωνου το linksys...

Κατι που τωρα θυμαμαι ειναι πως οταν εβαζα το keep alive 30sec syndeotan λιγο πιο γρηγορα αλλα ΔΕΝ ξερω αν ηταν η ιδεα μου (μετα απο βγαλσιμο μπιζας του ρουτερ, απλα για δοκιμες).

Η πολυκατοικια που μενεις ειναι παλια (αναφερομαι στην καλωδιωση γενικοτερα)

Γενικα κουραγιο και ελπιζω ενας χριστιανος να σου λυσει γρηγορα το μπροβλημα που λογικα αφορα καθαρα τη γραμμη... :Sorry:

----------


## charis_k

> Και σε ποιο τηλεφωνο απευθυνομαι στον ΟΤΕ για να δηλωσω αυτου του ειδους την "βλαβη" ?


ΚΑΛΗ ερωτηση.... :Thinking:

----------


## zatast

> Και σε ποιο τηλεφωνο απευθυνομαι στον ΟΤΕ για να δηλωσω αυτου του ειδους την "βλαβη" ?


για μιλα με τοπικο οτε,να το επιβεβαιωσεις οτι κοιτανε αυτοι τη διαδρομη καφαο-κατανεμητη,κι αν οχι παρε την ον  τους τεχνικους για να δουν τη γραμμη.και γενικα οταν μιλας με τεχνικους να κρατας  ονοματα για να μην ψαχνεσαι μετα.

----------


## Linos80

Ευχαριστω για την υποστηριξη.
Θα κανω αυτες τις δοκιμες αν και καταληγω στο εξης "απλο" :

Το πιο πιθανο ειναι το προβλημα να ειναι απο το καφαο μεχρι τον κατανεμητη μου.
Σε μονοκατοικια ειμαι (μεζονετα) 20αετιας αλλα αν δεν κανω λαθος πριν καμια 7ετια που εβαλα dsl μπηκε νεο καλωδιο απο τον κατανεμητη απευθειας στο δωματιο. Πρεπει να το σιγουρεψω.

Το ζητημα πλεον ειναι τι ακριβως να πω στον ΟΤΕ για "καθαρισμο" (αν γινεται κατι τετοιο) της γραμμης και κατα ποσο θα βρω ανταποκριση απο εκει.

----------


## Linos80

Και που εχω 2-3 ονοματα τεχνικων που με καλεσαν στο παρελθον δεν κερδιζω τιποτα αφου πλεον οσο κι αν επιμενω να μιλησω μαζι τους ΔΕΝ τους βρισκω πουθενα. :Smile:

----------


## zatast

> ... αν δεν κανω λαθος πριν καμια 7ετια που εβαλα dsl μπηκε νεο καλωδιο απο τον κατανεμητη απευθειας στο δωματιο. Πρεπει να το σιγουρεψω.


πριν 7 χρονια dsl??μισθωμενη εννοεις στο σπιτι?
κλασσικη η τακτικη της ον να αξαφανιζονται,για ευνοητους λογους

----------


## Linos80

Γραψε λαθος. Πριν 7 χρονια isdn. Πριν 5 χρονια dsl.

----------


## zatast

πριν 5 χρονια dsl?πριν 3,5 περιπου χρονια ηρθε στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## Linos80

Θα σε γελασω.
Απο τους πρωτους ΑΡΥΣ Vivodi.
Πιθανον να εχεις δικιο και να μετραω λαθος. :Smile:

----------


## subliminal

Υπαρχει τελικα εστω και ΕΝΑΣ συνδρομητης της on με linksys (οποιοδηποτε μοντελο) που να ΜΗΝ αντιμετωπιζει προβληματα disconnect τις τελευταιες 2 εβδομαδες? Θυμιζω οτι και εμενα επαιζε μια χαρα ενω τις τελευταιες 2 εβδομαδες βαραει disconnect σε μονιμη βαση.

----------


## charis_k

> Υπαρχει τελικα εστω και ΕΝΑΣ συνδρομητης της on με linksys (οποιοδηποτε μοντελο) που να ΜΗΝ αντιμετωπιζει προβληματα disconnect τις τελευταιες 2 εβδομαδες? Θυμιζω οτι και εμενα επαιζε μια χαρα ενω τις τελευταιες 2 εβδομαδες βαραει disconnect σε μονιμη βαση.


Μαλον ψαχνεις για 2ο....
Οπως ειχα ξανα πει και πιο πριν ολα καλα.

Απο την αρχη,
μονο μια δευτερα πρωι αρχες του μηνα (07/05) εφαχα 2 αποσυνδεσεις σε 10 λεπτα και προφανως υπεθεσα, εκαναν κατι τη γραμμη μου ή δεν ξερω γω τι...
Ποτε ξανα, πριν ή μετα disconnects με το linksys μου  :Cool:  το *"My precious" wag200g EU*.
Σε σημειο που θα ρωταγα αν το pirelli τρωγεται, τι ειναι κτλ :Razz: 


Και για την ιστορια κατι επιπλεον...
___________________________________________
DSL Status:Connected
DSL Modulation Mode:ADSL2+
DSL Path Mode:Interleaved
Downstream Rate:12284 kbps
Upstream Rate:1023 kbps
Downstream Margin:17 db
Upstream Margin:8 db
Downstream Line Attenuation:16 db
Upstream Line Attenuation:5 db
Downstream Transmit Power:11 db
Upstream Transmit Power:20 db



 :Thinking:

----------


## Linos80

> Downstream Margin:17 db
> Upstream Margin:8 db


Μακαρι να βρω τροπο να γινουν και τα δικα μου νουμερα ετσι ωστε να σταματησουν τα disconnects. :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τάκη, δοκίμασε και με κανένα άλλο router βρε σύ.

Όποτε μπορείς πέρνα να πάρουμε το δικό μου [αν δεν βρείς άλλο] και μέχρι να πιούμε το καφέ μας θα έχεις δεί τι παίζει.

Πάντως και εγώ πιστεύω οτι είναι *μόνο* θέμα ποιότητας της γραμμής σου.

----------


## vardoulas

ΤΕλικα ποια ειναι η φτηνοτερη επιλογη αλλου ρουτερ που να παιζει Onrec και Oncinema ?

----------


## Linos80

> Τάκη, δοκίμασε και με κανένα άλλο router βρε σύ.
> 
> Όποτε μπορείς πέρνα να πάρουμε το δικό μου [αν δεν βρείς άλλο] και μέχρι να πιούμε το καφέ μας θα έχεις δεί τι παίζει.
> 
> Πάντως και εγώ πιστεύω οτι είναι *μόνο* θέμα ποιότητας της γραμμής σου.



Θα το κανουμε και αυτο βρε Πανο αν και ειναι ξεκαθαρο πλεον οτι το προβλημα ειναι απο το καφαο μεχρι τον κατανεμητη μου και δεν ξερω που να απευθυνθω και πως να χειριστω την κατασταση αφου η ON με παραπεμπει στον ΟΤΕ λεγοντας οτι δεν ειναι στη δικαιοδοσια της το συγκεκριμενο κομματι, ενω απο την αλλη μερια ο ΟΤΕ δεν με "ξερει" αφου δεν ειμαι πλεον πελατης του.
Καμια ιδεα - γνωμη - συμβουλη απο καποιον που πιθανον αντιμετωπισε την ιδια κατασταση και εβγαλε ακρη?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Γιατί δεν προσπαθείς να αποκλείσεις μία μία τις πιθανές αιτίες..

Ας πούμε ένας ηλεκτρολόγος θα σου πεί αν έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή σου απο το κεντρικό κουτί του οτε [του σπιτιού] μέχρι την πρίζα τηλεφώνου.

Μετά να ζητήσεις μέτρηση της γραμμής απο την ΟΝ.

Μετά το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να πείσεις την ΟΝ να δηλώσει στον οτε την βλάβη [αφού εσένα δεν σε ξέρει πια, άσχετα αν χρησιμοποιείς μερικώς τον εξοπλισμό του].

Δεν βλέπω κάτι άλλο που μπορείς να κάνεις.

----------


## Linos80

Πανο ο πατερας μου ειναι ηλεκτρολογος  :Smile:  και υπευθυνος για την εγκατασταση του σπιτιου οπως καταλαβαινεις.

Το συζητησαμε ξανα και ξανα και το καλωδιο που ερχεται απο το κουτι στην μπριζα του δωματιου ειναι "καινουριο" αφου το ειχαμε περασει πριν λιγα χρονια για να σκαει η DSL στο δικο μου δωματιο απροβληματιστη.

Αυτη την "μετρηση" γραμμης απο ON που λες, ακουγεται ενδιαφερουσα. Αν καταλαβα καλα θα ερθουν απο εδω να μετρησουν το θορυβο? Και αντε και το εκαναν (λεμε τωρα) και διαπιστωσαν προβλημα. Θα κινηθουν εκεινοι απο εκει και περα για να την φτιαξουν?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έτσι πρέπει να γίνει..
Εσύ δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο πάντως.

----------


## sdikr

> Μολις τους καλεσα και ο ανθρωπος στο cc μου ειπε οτι απο το καφαο μεχρι τον κατανεμητη μου πρεπει να απευθυνθω στον ΟΤΕ και οχι σε εκεινους γιατι ανηκει στον ΟΤΕ. Ισχυει κατι τετοιο?


Μόνο που όπως πολύ σωστά σου λέει ο ΟΤΕ  ο ΟΤΕ δεν σε "ξέρει" πλέον,  δυνατότητα να δηλώσει βλάβη για την γραμμή σου έχει η ΟΝ,  θα έλεγα Μια ευγενική επιστόλη στην ΟΝ,  μαζί με γνωστοποίηση στην ΕΕΤΤ,  όσον αφορά το πρόβλημα σου

----------


## AnastasiosK

> ΤΕλικα ποια ειναι η φτηνοτερη επιλογη αλλου ρουτερ που να παιζει Onrec και Oncinema ?


To Linksys νομιζω ειναι οτι καλυτερο για τα λεφτα του.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69192

----------


## marimo

> To Linksys νομιζω ειναι οτι καλυτερο για τα λεφτα του.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69192


Τα προβλήματα που ακούγονται για το linksys τώρα τελευταία στα νήματα, είναι (πιστεύεις) θέμα ρυθμίσεων; 
Έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια και για το level1 που είναι και αρκετά οικονομικό...

----------


## mion_15

Φίλε μου "Linos80" το πρόβλημά σου είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με το δικό μου, με τις εξής διαφορές :

1oν Σ'εμένα, το Pirelli είναι αυτό που νέκρωνε (δεν είχα internet παρότι τα λαμπάκια ήταν αναμένα, πάταγα την ip στο broswer αλλά δεν έμπανε με τίποτα στο modem) οπότε έπρεπε να βγει από την μπρίζα για να ξαναδουλέψει.

2ον Ήρθε τεχνικός σπίτι ο οποίος αφού μέτρησε την γραμμή και είδε ότι ήταν χάλια από θόρυβο (στην καλύτερη 5db downstream margin), μίλησε στο τηλέφωνο με κάποιους οι οποίοι με κλείδωσαν στα 10011 kbps. Μου είπε να το παρακολουθήσω κι εάν συνεχίζονται τα disconnects να το αναφέρω στο cc. Όταν τους ρώτησα τί ενέργειες θα γίνουν εκ μέρους τους  εάν το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει, *η απάντηση τους ήταν ότι θα ζητήσουν από τον ΟΤΕ την* *αλλαγή της γραμμής μου*.


Φυσικά και τα disconnects συνεχίζονται.
Φυσικά και τους έχω ενημερώσει ουκ ολίγες φορές.
Φυσικά και ζητάω τεχνικό να μιλήσω αλλά με γράφουν κανονικά.
Και φυσικά δεν έχει διορθωθεί τίποτα εδώ και ενάμιση μήνα...

----------


## Linos80

Ακριβως ετσι ειναι mion_15.

Εχουμε φτασει σε αυτο το αδιεξοδο και εμεις πλεον δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα αν δεν φροντισουν εκεινοι να προβουν στις απαραιτητες αλλαγες.

----------


## subliminal

> Τα προβλήματα που ακούγονται για το linksys τώρα τελευταία στα νήματα, είναι (πιστεύεις) θέμα ρυθμίσεων; 
> Έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια και για το level1 που είναι και αρκετά οικονομικό...


Τα προβληματα με το linksys ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΩΝ. Θυμιζω ξανα οτι σε εμενα το linksys επαιζε κανονικα για περιπου ενα μηνα. Τωρα ξαφνικα δεν παιζει. Κανει disconnect και δεν βλεπει ουτε καν adsl γραμμη. Ο μονος τροπος για να διορθωθει αυτο ειναι να το βγαλω απο το ρευμα και να το αφησω ετσι για περιπου μιση ωρα. Μετα εοπανερχεται μεχρι να ξανακανει disconnect βεβαια.

Αρα υπαρχουν 2 περιπτωσεις,

1. Αν ΟΛΟΙ οι κατοχοι του linksys WAG200 εχουν το ιδιο ή παρομοιο προβλημα τοτε κατι εχει κανει η on.

2. Εαν υπαρχει ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ κατοχος linksys WAG200 που του παιζει απροβληματιστα τοτε η on δεν εχει κανει τιποτα. Απλα το linksys ειναι ενας κακος ποιοτικα router και δεν ειναι αξιο εμπιστοσυνης και παει για φουντο.

----------


## cnp5

Δε νομίζω να φταίει η On... αφού εδώ και 5 μέρες εγώ παίζω άνετα με ένα Netgear DG834Gv2 και έχω και OnCinema και OnRec και φυσικά κανένα disconnect ούτε πρόβλημα σύνδεσης. Δε βλέπω το λόγο γιατί η On να επιλέξει να μπλοκάρει ένα συγκεκριμένο modem και όχι όλα... Μάλλον συμφωνώ με τον subliminal στην απάντηση 2 

Ρυθμήσεις NetGear DG834Gv2: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101574

----------


## subliminal

> Δε νομίζω να φταίει η On... αφού εδώ και 5 μέρες εγώ παίζω άνετα με ένα Netgear DG834Gv2 και έχω και OnCinema και OnRec και φυσικά κανένα disconnect ούτε πρόβλημα σύνδεσης. Δε βλέπω το λόγο γιατί η On να επιλέξει να μπλοκάρει ένα συγκεκριμένο modem και όχι όλα... Μάλλον συμφωνώ με τον subliminal στην απάντηση 2 
> 
> Ρυθμήσεις NetGear DG834Gv2: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101574


Θεωρω αυτα που λες απολυτως λογικα και ελπιζω και εγω οτι ετσι ειναι.

----------


## mion_15

> Θεωρω αυτα που λες απολυτως λογικα και ελπιζω και εγω οτι ετσι ειναι.


Σύμφωνοι με όλα αυτά.
Πώς δικαιολογείς όμως το γεγονός ότι σ'εμένα τουλάχιστον τα ίδια προβλήματα έχω και με το Pirelli??

Έχει παρουσιαστεί σε κάποιον άλλον να κολάει το Pirelli ύστερα από ένα disconnect και για να επανέλθει να χρειάζεται να βγει από την μπρίζα????

----------


## subliminal

> Σύμφωνοι με όλα αυτά.
> Πώς δικαιολογείς όμως το γεγονός ότι σ'εμένα τουλάχιστον τα ίδια προβλήματα έχω και με το Pirelli??
> 
> Έχει παρουσιαστεί σε κάποιον άλλον να κολάει το Pirelli ύστερα από ένα disconnect και για να επανέλθει να χρειάζεται να βγει από την μπρίζα????


Θες να πεις οτι εχεις συνεχη disconnect με *οποιοδηποτε* router και αν βαλεις πανω? Τοτε τουλαχιστον εσενα η γραμμη σου δειχνει καποιο consistency. Εγω εχω δυο εντελως διαφορετικες εικονες.

1. Μια εικονα με συνεχη προβληματα disconnect με το linksys τα οποια εμφανιστηκαν ξαφνικα τις τελευταιες 2 εβδομαδες

2. Μια εικονα με αψογη συμπεριφορα οταν εχω το PIRELLI πανω.

----------


## Craven

Καταρχήν από χθές είμαι και εγώ άλλος ένας ενεργός χρήστης της ΟΝ ...
όλα ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ γίναν χωρίς προβλήματα.. αίτηση 7/5 και πλήρης ενεργοποίηση 29/5

Καταρχήν να πώ πως όσο ήμουν στην vivodi είχα αγοράσει (χρυσοπληρώσει) ένα modem router της smc (όχι adsl2+) το οποίο είναι οπτικά ΣΑΝ 2 ΣΤΑΓΟΝΕΣ νερό με το pirellι... όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά τα πάντα είναι ίδια... τα μενου (η δομή έστω) ακόμα και οι .stm σελίδες είναι ολόιδιες.. με αποτέλεσμα να σκεφτώ ότι ή το pirelli είναι στην ουσία ένα καμουφλαρισμένο smc ή και τα 2 είναι καμουφλαρισμένα κάτι άλλο  :Wink: 

Πρώτα δοκίμασα το smc.. είδε με την μία Internet sta 8000+ dl kai 800+ (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς) upload... το sagem το έβαλα σε άλλο modem-router που το έβαλα σε λειτουργία bridge without nat.. δεν κατάφερα στην αρχή τίποτα.. δήλωσα στο bridge την mac του sagem να παίρνει πάντα fix την 192.168.1.5 και στο smc να πηγαίνουν οι 20000-20001 πόρτες σε αυτή.. τίποτα.. 
Έβαλα πάνω το Pirelli .. χρόνισε αν θυμάμαι καλά στα 15552 και 1126 κάτι τέτοιο...
Το sagem μετά απο λίγο (αφού άφησα το pirelli 5 λεπτά να πάρει conf) είδε ώρα αμέσως.. είδα στο nat table ότι χρησιμοποιούσε την 1796 πόρτα (δεν θυμάμαι σίγουρα) στην αρχή (όταν προφανώς συνδεόταν με την on) και την άνοιξα και στο smc.. τότε έπαιξε Onrec και oncinema  :Smile:  (δεν ξέρω αν έφταιγε η πόρτα η αν απλά έγινε επειδή πήρε ώρα λόγο του ntp απ το pirelli) 

Τώρα έχω το pirelli το οποίο έκανε 2 disconnects τις πρώτες 2 ώρες χθες (όταν είχα ανοιχτό On rec και ταυτόχρονα κατέβαζα) ενώ από εκείνη την στιγμή δεν ξαναείχα κάποιο disconnect μέχρι αυτή την στιγμή..

Φυσικά θέλω να πειραματιστώ με το smc που το βλέπω σαν αδερφό μοντεμάκι με το pirelli.. μπας και βγεί καμιά άκρη και με το live tv :P

----------


## dream-maniac

> Καταρχήν από χθές είμαι και εγώ άλλος ένας ενεργός χρήστης της ΟΝ ...
> όλα ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ γίναν χωρίς προβλήματα.. αίτηση 7/5 και πλήρης ενεργοποίηση 29/5
> 
> Καταρχήν να πώ πως όσο ήμουν στην vivodi είχα αγοράσει (χρυσοπληρώσει) ένα modem router της smc (όχι adsl2+) το οποίο είναι οπτικά ΣΑΝ 2 ΣΤΑΓΟΝΕΣ νερό με το pirellι... όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά τα πάντα είναι ίδια... τα μενου (η δομή έστω) ακόμα και οι .stm σελίδες είναι ολόιδιες.. με αποτέλεσμα να σκεφτώ ότι ή το pirelli είναι στην ουσία ένα καμουφλαρισμένο smc ή και τα 2 είναι καμουφλαρισμένα κάτι άλλο 
> 
> Πρώτα δοκίμασα το smc.. είδε με την μία Internet sta 8000+ dl kai 800+ (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς) upload... το sagem το έβαλα σε άλλο modem-router που το έβαλα σε λειτουργία bridge without nat.. δεν κατάφερα στην αρχή τίποτα.. δήλωσα στο bridge την mac του sagem να παίρνει πάντα fix την 192.168.1.5 και στο smc να πηγαίνουν οι 20000-20001 πόρτες σε αυτή.. τίποτα.. 
> Έβαλα πάνω το Pirelli .. χρόνισε αν θυμάμαι καλά στα 15552 και 1126 κάτι τέτοιο...
> Το sagem μετά απο λίγο (αφού άφησα το pirelli 5 λεπτά να πάρει conf) είδε ώρα αμέσως.. είδα στο nat table ότι χρησιμοποιούσε την 1796 πόρτα (δεν θυμάμαι σίγουρα) στην αρχή (όταν προφανώς συνδεόταν με την on) και την άνοιξα και στο smc.. τότε έπαιξε Onrec και oncinema  (δεν ξέρω αν έφταιγε η πόρτα η αν απλά έγινε επειδή πήρε ώρα λόγο του ntp απ το pirelli) 
> 
> ...


φιλε ανοιξα και εγω την 1796 στο tvbox.
παρατηρησα κατι ενδιαφερον.
παλιοτερα ειχα παρει το linksys wag 200 και το δοκιμασα και επαιζε ονρεk,
μονο που στην αρχη πατουσες play  για μια εκπομπη αναβοσβηνε το play
στο δεξι μερος της οθονης και μετα εβγαζε ερρορ(ξαναδοκιμαστε...δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη η εκπομπη....μπλαμπλα..
στο (usr9108) ομως εκανε κανονικα play και εμενε μαυρη η οθονη!
με το που του ανοιξα τη πορτα αυτη....κανει τα ιδια με το linksys kai to usr!
αλλα δεν δειχνει εικονα!

----------


## Linos80

Για να βοηθησω κι εγω να βγαλουμε ακρη, οσοι δε διαβασατε το προηγουμενο post μου ριξτε μια ματια και ειδικα εσυ subliminal που εχουμε την ιδια συμπεριφορα οσον αφορα τα router, γραωε μας σε παρακαλω τα στοιχεια που σου δινει το linksys, δλδ downstream margin κλπ.

Πιθανοτα να παιζει ενα σεναριο "bug" του linksys αλλα για "κακες" γραμμες.
Οσοι δεν εχουν προβλημα γραμμης πρεπει λογικα να παιζουν κανονικα.

----------


## deeptreck

ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ(!),ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΟ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ,ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΖΙΚΗ ΑΓΩΓΟΥΛΑ (ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΒΕΡΑ ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΡΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ON, ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΩΣ ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΗ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΓΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΟ (ΒΛ. ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ON)).

ΑΡΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΟΡΑ ROUTER.

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΜΕΝΟ Μ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΡΥΘΜΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ NETGEAR, ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩ ΔΛΔ?
ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ?
ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ?ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΤΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ.

ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ!

----------


## dream-maniac

παρακατω σας γραφω την συμπεριφορα του πιρελι ως προς τις πορτες.
με το που βαζω το tvbox στην πριζα παιρνει ip 192.168.1.5
αμεσως στο nat table  του πιρελι φαινονται τα εξης¨

Index /   Protocol  /   Local IP  /    Local Port  / Pseudo IP /   Pseudo Port  /  Peer IP /     Peer Port

 1         /   UDP      /192.168.1.5    /1283       /  91.1xx.xxχ.xx /  56400  / 91.132.4.164   /  123 
 2         /   UDP      /192.168.1.5   / 1796      /  91.1xx.xxχ.xx  /1796    / 10.223.4.53    /  162 

  οταν παω στο ονρεκ φαινεται να ανοιγουν τα παρακατω
 3           / UDP    / 192.168.1.5   /  20001    /   91.1xx.xxχ.xx   / 20001      /   0.0.0.0       /  0
 4        /    UDP    / 192.168.1.5   / 20002    /   91.1xx.xxχ.xx   / 20002      /   0.0.0.0        /  0 
αυτα με τη συμπεριφορα του πιρελι ως προς το tvbox.

----------


## Takerman

Λύστε μου μια απορία ρε παιδιά αν ξέρετε τι συμβαίνει.
Πήρα ενα level one και το σύνδεσα εχθές αντί του pirelli.  Ενω στο μtorrent είναι πλέον πράσινο κάτω αυτό που δείχνει οτι οι θύρες είναι ΟΚ, οι ταχύτητες είναι αρκετά μικρότερες του pirelli. Επίσης στο rapidshare με το pirelli η ταχύτητα έπαιζε απο 950 έως 1100, τώρα με το level one το ανώτερο είναι 800.
Ενδεικτικά στο speedtest το level one δείχνει 2 Mbit λιγότερα στο down και 150 Κbps στο up την ίδια ώρα, κάτω απο τις ίδιες συνθήκες.

----------


## Craven

> παρακατω σας γραφω την συμπεριφορα του πιρελι ως προς τις πορτες.
> με το που βαζω το tvbox στην πριζα παιρνει ip 192.168.1.5
> αμεσως στο nat table  του πιρελι φαινονται τα εξης¨
> 
> Index /   Protocol  /   Local IP  /    Local Port  / Pseudo IP /   Pseudo Port  /  Peer IP /     Peer Port
> 
>  1         /   UDP      /192.168.1.5    /1283       /  91.1xx.xxχ.xx /  56400  / 91.132.4.164   /  123 
>  2         /   UDP      /192.168.1.5   / 1796      /  91.1xx.xxχ.xx  /1796    / 10.223.4.53    /  162 
> 
> ...


χμ την 1283 δεν την είχα δει εγώ.. μόνο την 1796... για να δούμε...

----------


## Linos80

Ξαναρωταω ολους εσας με τα προβληματα και την περιεργη συμπεριφορα του linksys.
Μπορειτε να γραψετε εδω τα στατιστικα του linksys οσον αφορα το downstream margin κλπ?

----------


## vassilis3

DSL Status: Connected 
DSL Modulation Mode: G.dmt 
DSL Path Mode: Fast 
Downstream Rate: 7968 kbps 
Upstream Rate: 1024 kbps 
Downstream Margin: 4 db 
Upstream Margin: 6 db 
Downstream Line Attenuation: 25 db 
Upstream Line Attenuation: 7 db 
Downstream Transmit Power: 12 db 
Upstream Transmit Power: 19 db

Encapsulation: RFC 2516 PPPoE 
Multiplexing: LLC 
Qos: UBR 
Pcr Rate: 0 
Scr Rate: 0 
Autodetect: Enable 
VPI: 8 
VCI: 35 
Enable: Yes 
PVC Status: Up 


οπώς έχω αναφέρει και σε άλλο ποστ, τον τελευταιο καιρό συμπεριφέρεται περίεργα
δεν κάνει connect , όταν κάνει δεν πέρνει ΙΡ και μετά από μερικές προσπάθειες κολάει σε αντίθεση με το ppirelli που συγχρονίζει και πέρνει ΙΡ αλλά ΔΕΝ συνδέομαι στο internet, 
δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει κάθε φορά που πάω σπίτι αλλάζω τον ένα ρούτερ με τον αλλό και 1 στις 3 για κάποιο περίεργο λογο το linksys παίζει ξάνα!!!

----------


## Thanocaster

Παιδιά αν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος ας κάνει το ψυχικό... Θέλω ένα εναλλακτικό ρούτερ από το πιρέλλι. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι έχω την 2η γραμμή της ον που είναι VoIP. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να δουλέψει το VoIP με το πιρέλλι καρφωμένο στο καινούργιο ρούτερ, ή θα πρέπει να τεστάρω κάποιο άλλο ρούτερ με δυνατότητα VoIP? 

Πάντως ένα πείραμα που έκανα με το Zyxel 661HW ενός φίλου δούλεψαν αμέσως τα πάντα (μόνο η τηλεόραση δεν δούλευε από το TV Box που τα έδειχνε όλα μαύρα, onRec και onCinema δούλεψαν κανονικότατα). Όταν έβαλα το πιρέλλι πάνω στο Zyxel πάλι δούλεψε έτσι, αλλά δυστυχώς το VoIP όχι. Η πλάκα είναι ότι από ρυθμίσεις δεν χρειάστικε να πειράξω τίποτα...

ΥΓ> Καλωσήρθα στην παρέα σας...

----------


## george_h

> παρακατω σας γραφω την συμπεριφορα του πιρελι ως προς τις πορτες.
> με το που βαζω το tvbox στην πριζα παιρνει ip 192.168.1.5
> αμεσως στο nat table  του πιρελι φαινονται τα εξης¨
> 
> Index /   Protocol  /   Local IP  /    Local Port  / Pseudo IP /   Pseudo Port  /  Peer IP /     Peer Port
> 
>  1         /   UDP      /192.168.1.5    /1283       /  91.1xx.xxχ.xx /  56400  / 91.132.4.164   /  123 
>  2         /   UDP      /192.168.1.5   / 1796      /  91.1xx.xxχ.xx  /1796    / 10.223.4.53    /  162 
> 
> ...



Σας βλέπω εδώ και καιρό που προσπαθείτε να κατανοήσετε τις πόρτες για το TVBOX!!
Ένα βασικό που δεν έχετε λάβει υπόψιν είναι ότι αυτό που βλέπετε παραπάνω είναι η επικοινωνία που δημιουργεί το TVBOX προς τους "MEDIA SERVERS της ΟΝ"
"ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΟΡΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ LISTEN" ο router και forwarding μετά στο TVBOX!!!!
Αυτό που βλέπετε πιο πάνω ειναι NAT OVERLOAD και όχι NAT INSIDE!!
Δηλαδή το TVBOX ζητά υπηρεσία IPTV, VOD και μέσα από την ίδιο session που άνοιξε το tvbox ξεκινά το video streaming!!!
με λίγα λόγια το VOD λειτουργεί όπως το youtube!!
τώρα το IPTV διαφέρει στον τρόπο μετάδοσης των πακέτων!!
τα πάκετα του IPTV είναι multicast λόγω του live προγράμματος (βαριέμε να μπώ σε λεπτομέριες)
όπως και να έχει δεν έχει σχέσει με port forwarding κλπ κλπ 

ελπίζω να βοήθησα!!

----------


## Linos80

> DSL Status: Connected 
> DSL Modulation Mode: G.dmt 
> DSL Path Mode: Fast 
> Downstream Rate: 7968 kbps 
> Upstream Rate: 1024 kbps 
> *Downstream Margin: 4 db* 
> *Upstream Margin: 6 db* 
> Downstream Line Attenuation: 25 db 
> Upstream Line Attenuation: 7 db 
> ...


 
Οριστε λοιπον.
Σας παρεπεμψα ξανα και ξανα να δουμε τα στατιστικα της γραμμης που φαινονται απο το router.
Σε ιδια κατασταση ειμαι κι εγω. Πως περιμενεις να δεις σωστη συμπεριφορα?
Η γραμμη σου ειναι χαλια και οτι router βαλεις επανω, προβληματα και disconnects θα εχεις.
Εγω εχω ξεκινησει τις διαδικασιες για να λυθει το προβλημα μου και ελπιζω οτι αργα η γρηγορα θα υπαρξει αποτελεσμα.

----------


## vassilis3

> Οριστε λοιπον.
> Σας παρεπεμψα ξανα και ξανα να δουμε τα στατιστικα της γραμμης που φαινονται απο το router.
> Σε ιδια κατασταση ειμαι κι εγω. Πως περιμενεις να δεις σωστη συμπεριφορα?
> Η γραμμη σου ειναι χαλια και οτι router βαλεις επανω, προβληματα και disconnects θα εχεις.
> Εγω εχω ξεκινησει τις διαδικασιες για να λυθει το προβλημα μου και ελπιζω οτι αργα η γρηγορα θα υπαρξει αποτελεσμα.


τι διαδικασίες ?
εγώ περιμένω εδώ και 10 ημέρες να με πάρει κάποιος τηλέφωνο από την ον αλλά μάταια
εχουν εξαφανησθεί οι πάντες
το μονο που έκαναν είναι να με πάρουν απο το τμήμα λογαριασμών και να αναφέρουν οτι θα έχω εκπτωση στον επόμενο λογαριασμό. και δεν ξέρουν τίποτα απο το προβλημά μου και τεχνικά θέματα

----------


## lefteris

Βασιλη Κατι ειναι και αυτο.
Εγω εβαλα εχτες ενα netgear επανω και εχω τελικα την ποιο απαραδεκτη γραμμη. 
Μου κανει συνεχεια disconnect.
Πως γινετε ομως το ζαντολαστιχο να παιζει καλα ???

----------


## syncliner

Fritz BoxFox 7140 Wlan παιζει μια χαρά. να φανταστειτε οτι ακομη το pirelli δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει. μια εβδομαδα συνδεδεμενος σε 24ωρη βαση η γραμμη δεν έχει πέσει ποτε.
χρόνος ενεργοποίησης 1 μήνας. υπαιτιότητα του οτε βέβαι. νεκρός χρόνος μετάβασης από το ένα δίκτυο στο άλλο περίπου 2,5 ώρες. χρόνος αναμονής στο τηλέφωνο για τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη 3-4 λεπτά. αντε να λέμε και καμμιά ουσιαστική εμπειρία γιατί βλέπω πολύ κλάμα εδω μέσα

----------


## Linos80

> Βασιλη Κατι ειναι και αυτο.
> Εγω εβαλα εχτες ενα netgear επανω και εχω τελικα την ποιο απαραδεκτη γραμμη. 
> Μου κανει συνεχεια disconnect.
> Πως γινετε ομως το ζαντολαστιχο να παιζει καλα ???


 
Εσενα το netgear τι downstream margin (ή SN margin) σου δειχνει?



@vassilis3 Αρχικα πρεπει να δηλωθει προβλημα στη γραμη για να εξεταστει ο θορυβος της.

----------


## lena84

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ο φίλος από εδω μέσα που με βοηθά, μου εγκατέστησε ένα Linksys WAG200G για να παίξει λέει το port forwarding.Βλέποντας το είπε ότι η γραμμή μου είναι σχετικά καλή αφού έχω:  Downstream Margin: 14 db 
                        Upstream Margin: 6 db 
                        Downstream Line Attenuation: 17 db 
                        Upstream Line Attenuation: 3 db 

Εσείς τι λέτε;

----------


## george_h

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ο φίλος από εδω μέσα που με βοηθά, μου εγκατέστησε ένα Linksys WAG200G για να παίξει λέει το port forwarding.Βλέποντας το είπε ότι η γραμμή μου είναι σχετικά καλή αφού έχω:  Downstream Margin: 14 db 
>                         Upstream Margin: 6 db 
>                         Downstream Line Attenuation: 17 db 
>                         Upstream Line Attenuation: 3 db 
> 
> Εσείς τι λέτε;


μην παίζεις με τον πόνο των περισοτέρων εδώ μέσα!!!
Άναψε καμιά λαμπάδα για την γραμμή που έχεις!!
μια χαρά είναι η γραμμή!

----------


## Linos80

Σιγουρα ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο το 6αρι αλλα δεν ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο.
Υπαρχουν "τυχεροι" με τιμες πανω απο 20db στο downstream margin και συνεπως σταθεροτατες γραμμες!!!

----------


## lena84

Πάνω από 20db; Για πείτε μου έναν...(ο Γιάννης είμαι όχι η Λένα  :Wink:

----------


## Linos80

Ε, υπαρχουν αρκετοι φιλοι και συναδελφοι με καλες αυτες τις τιμες και φυσικα χωρις disconnects.
Φανταζομαι οτι και αρκετοι εδω μεσα θα υπαρχουν.

----------


## lena84

Πάντως σε όσους έχω δει μέχρι τώρα, άντε το πολύ 17db το Download...

----------


## Linos80

Μια χαρα τιμη ειναι το 17db.
Μακαρι να προχωρησει το θεμα μου και να δω κι εγω τετοιο νουμερο στη γραμμη μου.

----------


## cnp5

download Line Attenuation: 20db
download noise margin: 10db

----------


## subliminal

> download Line Attenuation: 20db
> download noise margin: 10db


E δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο το 10. Βεβαια εγω που εχω 5 αν εβλεπα 10 θα εκανα μεγαλη χαρα...

----------


## cnp5

> E δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο το 10. Βεβαια εγω που εχω 5 αν εβλεπα 10 θα εκανα μεγαλη χαρα...


 :Sad:  το ξέρω... ψάχνω τρόπους να το βελτιώσω... Εκεί που έδεσα τα καλώδια και τα συμμάζεψα... άντε πάλι από την αρχή  :Wink:

----------


## lefteris

> Εσενα το netgear τι downstream margin (ή SN margin) σου δειχνει?
> 
> 
> 
> @vassilis3 Αρχικα πρεπει να δηλωθει προβλημα στη γραμη για να εξεταστει ο θορυβος της.


 

Αυτα εδω μου εχει και μαλλον ειναι για κλαματα.
Και το γελιο ειναι οτι ειμαι πολυ κοντα στον ΟΤΕ...
Line Attenuation
Downstream 50 db
Upstream 18 db
Noise Margin
Down 5 db
Up 5 db

----------


## lefteris

Τελικα μου φαινεται οτι ο Αγ.Γεωργιος εχει 5db 

Και εγω στο κεντρο ΑΓ.Γεωργιου ειμαι και εχω up/down 5db γι'αυτο και τρελαινεται το netgear οταν το βαζω επανω...

SubLiminal Με το linksys εχεις disconnect?

----------


## Linos80

Νομιζω τωρα ξεκινησαμε να συνενοουμαστε...

Με τετοια νουμερα παιδια ειναι σαφες οτι καποιοι εχουμε προβλημα στις γραμμες μας.
Φροντιστε σε πρωτη φαση να εξασφαλισετε οτι δεν εχετε εσωτερικα (στο σπιτι σας δλδ) το προβλημα απο καποιο χαλασμενο ή παλιο καλωδιο και στη συνεχεια κυνηγατε την ON να δωσει βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ γιατι υπαρχει "βλαβη" στη γραμμη και συγκεκριμενα καπου στην αποσταση απο το DSLam μεχρι τον κατανεμητη σας.

----------


## subliminal

> Τελικα μου φαινεται οτι ο Αγ.Γεωργιος εχει 5db 
> 
> Και εγω στο κεντρο ΑΓ.Γεωργιου ειμαι και εχω up/down 5db γι'αυτο και τρελαινεται το netgear οταν το βαζω επανω...
> 
> SubLiminal Με το linksys εχεις disconnect?


Καταρχην να πω οτι και εγω 5 db. Απο εκει και περα το linksys παει να με τρελανει.

Για ενα μηνα επαιζε αψογα. Μετα για κανα 2 εβδομαδες περιπου αρχισε ξαφνικα τα disconnect. Και τωρα ΠΑΛΙ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ τις τελευταιες 2 ημερες παιζει ξανα τελεια χωρις κανενα disconnect.

Το PIRELLI παιζει σταθερα και παντα χωρις κανενα προβλημα. Προσωπικα δεν το εμπιστευομαι το linksys. Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα αγορασω καποιο ακριβο royter.

----------


## Linos80

Εισαι σιγουρος οτι με 5db downstream margin το pirelli (& linksys τις τελευταιες 2 μερες εστω) παιζουν με "τσιτα" download για 48 ωρες χωρις να πεσουν.
Εχεις κρατησει το log για να εισαι απολυτα σιγουρος?

Ξεκαθαρισαμε νομιζω απο την αρχη οτι πιθανον υπαρχει ενα bug στο linksys οταν πεφτει να μην ξανασηκωνει τη γραμμη. Το ζητουμενο ομως ειναι ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ η γραμμη. Και με τετοια ποιοτητα (5db downstream margin) αποκλειεται να ειναι σταθερη και να μην πεφτει.

----------


## subliminal

> Εισαι σιγουρος οτι με 5db downstream margin το pirelli (& linksys τις τελευταιες 2 μερες εστω) παιζουν με "τσιτα" download για 48 ωρες χωρις να πεσουν.
> Εχεις κρατησει το log για να εισαι απολυτα σιγουρος?
> 
> Ξεκαθαρισαμε νομιζω απο την αρχη οτι πιθανον υπαρχει ενα bug στο linksys οταν πεφτει να μην ξανασηκωνει τη γραμμη. Το ζητουμενο ομως ειναι ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ η γραμμη. Και με τετοια ποιοτητα (5db downstream margin) αποκλειεται να ειναι σταθερη και να μην πεφτει.


Οχι δεν εχω κρατησει log αλλα δεν με πολυαπασχολει. Ακομη και disconnect να κανει, απο την στιγμη που δεν μου κολλαει στα download και δεν με πεταει και στα onlne games εξω, δεν με απασχολει. Βεβαια θα ηθελα να διορθωσω το μηδαμινο margin της γραμμης μου αλλα ποιος να μπλεκει με on τωρα. Μονο αν εχω σοβαρα προβληματα θα το κανω.

----------


## lefteris

Εγω μεσα στο Σ/Κ εχω να κοιταξω την εσωτερικη μου καλωδιοση και να ρξω μια γενικη ματια στις τσαπατσουλιες του ηλεκτρολογου μου.
Μετα απο εκει θα κανω μετρηση και βλεπουμε...
--------
Θα δουμε

----------


## vassilis3

Το SNR download παίζει από 4-6 db γενικά ειναι στο 5
Η καλωδίωσή μου είναι άψογη μιάς και σύνδεσα απ'ευθείας τον spliter στο εξωερικό κουτί και τραβηξα UTP καλώδιο απ'ευθείας στο switch
το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κανένας δεν ενδιαφέρεται απο την ον
υπομονή δεν υπαρχει πλέον αλλά ούτε και αλλη διέξοδος

----------


## Linos80

Πιεστε για να δηλωθει απο την ON βλαβη στον OTE για το καλωδιο απο το dslam μεχρι τον κατανεμητη σας.
Εμενα πριν 2 μερες με καλεσαν και με ενημερωσαν οτι εδωσαν επιτελους βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ και επιπλεον οτι μεσα σε 2 μερες ο ΟΤΕ οφειλει να τους δωσει απαντηση (για πιθανη μετρηση της γραμμης απο τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ ωστε να διαπιστωθει το προβλημα και στη συνεχεια αναδρομολογηση της) και συνεπως να με ενημερωσουν.
Αν αυριο μεχρι τις 12 δεν με καλεσουν, θα φροντισω παλι να τους "ενοχλησω" για να παρω απαντησεις.

----------


## flevio

εμενα με 5db στο upstream margin δεν τρωει ποτε disconect.. συνδεμενο στα  ~15240../1092
στα αλλα εχω καλες τιμες ομως..
πχ upstream atenuation 12..
μηπως εχουν σχεση τα 5db στο οτι τα torrent δεν δινουν τα αναμενομενα σε ταχυτητα download?
(upload δινει οσο θελω ακομα και 110κ)

btw χτες  για  πρωτη φορα για ναλειτουργησει σωστα το net  (εκανε κατι τρελα κολληματα..)
ηθελε να μπει πανω για 10 λεπτα το pirelli...
οπου και κατι κατεβαζε? ετρωγα spikes στο cs για 10min..
disconect μετα το κατεβασμα  δεν εκανε..συνεβη σε κανα αλλο?

----------


## vassilis3

σήμερα παρατήρησα οτι ολο το βραδυ (ωρες μη αιχμής) το download SNR ηταν 12db
όταν η ώρα πήγε 9:30 έπεσε παλι στα 5 db 
Συμπερένω οτι επιρεάζουν και αλλοι παράγοντες την γραμμη

----------


## Linos80

@flevio : Τωρα πραγματικα με μπερδεψες. Ειναι το router σου κλειδωμενο στα 15Mbit με downstream margin 5db και δεν εχεις disconnects? Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να υποθεσω το παραμικρο και επιπλεον αρχιζει να γκρεμιζεται η σιγουρια μου για το προβλημα που εχω και τους παραγοντες που το προκαλουν.

@vassilis3 : To συμπερασμα σου ειναι σωστο. Το εχουμε ξαναπει εξαλλου. Ενας απο τους παραγοντες ειναι και η υγρασια.

----------


## vassilis3

> .
> 
> @vassilis3 : To συμπερασμα σου ειναι σωστο. Το εχουμε ξαναπει εξαλλου. Ενας απο τους παραγοντες ειναι και η υγρασια.


τι θες να πεις ?
οτι η υγρασία που έχει κατά κανόνα τον βραδυ αυτές τις μέρες κάνουν καλύτερη την γραμμη?!!!
Πως δικαιολογής ότι 9¨30 σχεδόν ακριβώς ώρα που  περίπου ανόιγουν όλα τα pc επεσε στα 5?

----------


## Linos80

Μακαρι να μπορουσα να σου απαντησω. Αν γνωριζα, θα ειχα βγαλει κι εγω τα συμπερασματα μου και θα ελυνα και το δικο μου προβλημα.
Το μονο "βεβαιο" ειναι οτι τα στατιστικα δηλωνουν προβλημα της γραμμης.
Αν προερχεται απο την ιδια την πορτα στο dslam της ΟΝ (και της καθε ΟΝ) ή στο καλωδιο απο αυτο μεχρι τον κατανεμητη μου ΔΕΝ μπορω να το ξερω με σιγουρια.

----------


## cnp5

Παιδιά, το σήμα μιας DSL γραμμής, είναι εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητο σε παραβολές, ηλεκτρικές και ηλεκτρομαγνητικές. Έχω διαβάσει σε άλλα forum περιπτώσεις που η ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση του σπιτιού επηρέαζε το συγχρονισμό και το θόρυβο της γραμμής... Ένας είχε πρόβλημα με το κουδούνι της εξώπορτας, κάθε φορά που χτυπούσε είχε disconnect! Τρέχα γύρευε δηλαδή. Και τα προβλήματα πολλαπλασιάζονται όσο ανεβαίνουμε σε τεχνολογία, από ADSL σε ADSL2/2+, SDSL κτλ

Τι θέλω να πω με όλα αυτά; Πριν καλέσετε τεχνικούς και μάστορες, και φάτε το χρόνο σας περιμένοντας πότε θα έρθουν και αν θα σας λύσουν το πρόβλημα, δείτε λίγο την οργάνωση των καλωδίων σας (τηλεφώνου, UTP(ethernet), ρεύματος κτλ), μιλάω για τα καλώδια εκτός της εγκατάστασης του σπιτιού, από τις πρίζες και μετά.

Το ποιο απλό που μπορείτε να κάνετε είναι να βγάλετε όλες τις συσκευές τηλεφώνου και να συνδέσετε το modem σας όσο ποιο κοντά γίνετε στη πρίζα τηλεφώνου (χωρίς φίλτρα και splitters). Δείτε τι Noise Margin (SNR) έχετε, αν συνεχίζει να είναι χάλια, τότε δε το γλιτώνετε το τηλέφωνο για έλεγχο γραμμής, ελπίζοντας ότι δε φταίει η ηλεκτρική/τηλεφωνική εγκατάσταση του σπιτιού...

Πάντως πιστεύω (μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος), η πηγή των περισσότερων προβλημάτων για μένα είναι τα ΚΑΦΑΟ. Εκτεθειμένα στον καιρό και χωρίς καλές μονώσεις μόνο κακό μπορούν να κάνουν, άσε που ο καθένας μπορεί να πάει και να τα ανοίξει και να κάνει ότι θέλει μέσα... 

Αν τα παραπάνω έχουν ξαναειπωθεί... ζητώ συγνώμη από τους γράφοντες για την επανάληψη.

----------


## Linos80

Αψογα τα ειπες και πολυ καλα εκανες. :Wink:

----------


## flevio

> *Linos80* @flevio : Τωρα πραγματικα με μπερδεψες. Ειναι το router σου κλειδωμενο στα 15Mbit με downstream margin 5db και δεν εχεις disconnects? Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να υποθεσω το παραμικρο και επιπλεον αρχιζει να γκρεμιζεται η σιγουρια μου για το προβλημα που εχω και τους παραγοντες που το προκαλουν.


upstream margin ειχα πει.. οποτε το προβλημα με τα disconects ειναι μονο στο downstream..

ποτε disconect με αυτα.. 
*noise margin upstream: 5 db*
output power downstream: 23 db 
attenuation upstream: 16 db

noise margin downstream: 14 db
output power upstream: 12 db 
attenuation downstream: 23 db

15227 kbps / 1097 kbps

----------


## Linos80

Μαλλον πρεπει να βρεθουμε απο κοντα αφου ειμαστε και οι δυο Ιλιον...

----------


## kanaza

> Δεν είχα στην διαθεσή μου το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο που λες αλλά από είδα είναι το ίδιο μόνο που σου δίνει wireless και ipsec.
> 
> αλλά γιατί δεν παίρνεις το ίδιο και να κάνεις χρήση το pirelli σαν Access Point
> Αφού το pirelli θα το πάρεις μαζί με την συνδρομή.


Μόλις πήρα το WBR-3460A εμπιστευόμενος την LevelOne και αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα στο Port Forwarding. Έχω κάποιες πόρτες που θέλω να ανοίξω και δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς να κάνω στο μενού Virtual Servers (εκεί τουλάχιστον ήταν το Forwarding Rules στο παλιό μου LevelOne). Εκεί βλέπω μια συγκεκριμένη λίστα για Web, FTP, Email, Dns kai Telnet. Μήπως βρίσκεται στο Routing? Αλλά εκεί νομίζω κάνεις άλλες δουλειές. Τι να κάνω?

----------


## TermInuS

@kanaza
όλα τα levelone έχουν το Advanced-Internet-Special aplication 
η το Firewall services-Firewall rules

Επίσης να πω ότι με wbr-3460 και fbr-1416 παίζει κανονικά συγχρονισμένο στα 15/1 χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις

----------


## dioptra999

Προσθέτω:

D-LINK WIRELESS ROUTER ADSL 802.11G DI-624 108MBPS
US ROBOTICS ADSL2+ GATEWAY 9107 (PSTN)
US ROBOTICS ADSL WIFI GATEWAY 9108 (PSTN)
OVISLINK AIRLIVE ADSL2+ ROUTER WL-8064ARM (PSTN)
D-LINK ADSL WIRELESS ROUTER DSL-G624T (PSTN)
D-LINK ADSL2+ ROUTER DSL-524T (PSTN)

Επίσης χρησιμοποιώντας κάποιο από αυτά σαν απλό μόντεμ Bridged με τα παρακάτω router δουλεύει άριστα:

D-LINK FIREWALL VPN ROUTER DFL-700
OVISLINK AIRLIVE ACCESS POINT WL-5460AP
D-LINK ACCESS POINT 802.11G AIRPLUS DWL-2100AP
LINKSYS WIRELESS ACCESS POINT 802.11G WAP54G
OVISLINK ACCESS POINT 802.11A/B/G WLA-5000AP
D-LINK WIRELESS ROUTER ADSL 802.11G DI-624 108MBPS
LINKSYS WIRELESS BROADBAND ROUTER 802.11G WRT54GS

----------


## lefteris

Εβαλα το netgear και εχω αυτα σαν θορυβο γραμμης...

----------


## Takerman

Ξέρει κανείς απο ρυθμίσεις level one?

----------


## kanaza

Είχα συνηθίσει σε ένα παλιό που όλα τα Forwarding Rules ήταν σε ένα. ΟΚ τα κατάφερα με αυτό, έφτιαξα συγκεκριμένα Services τα οποία καλώ στο Firewall rules. Αυτό που τώρα αναρωτιέμαι, και φαντάζομαι έχει σχολιασθεί αρκετά σε κάποιες από όλες τις σελίδες αυτού του Topic είναι τι ρυθμίσεις να βάλει κανείς στον ρούτερ που έχει αγοράσει από τους προτεινόμενους για να παίζει η τηλεόραση. Όχι ότι καίγομαι δηλαδή, αλλά έτσι για το μαμώτο της υπόθεσης.

Πάντως με το δικό μου WBR-3460A και με τα rules που έφτιαξα, σήμερα το πρωί κατέβαζα με 450Κ/s από Torrent. Σχεδόν τα μισά από όσα θα έπρεπε κανονικά, αλλά από τα 60 που έπιανα μέσω ARYS 1Mbit, αρκετά καλύτερα μπορώ να πω.

Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να σετάρω το ρούτερ μου στις default του ρυθμίσεις ώστε να μπορώ να εκμεταλλευτώ όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα μπορώ? Αν υπάρχουν οδηγίες σε κάποια σελίδα, ας με κατατοπίσει κάποιος για να τις μελετήσω καλύτερα τώρα που το αγόρασα και ασχολήθηκα κάπως. Οι ρυθμίσεις που του έχω προς το παρόν είναι να τραβάει αυτόματα IP (DHCP) και με δεδομένο ότι ο ρούτερ θα έχει την 192.168.1.1

----------


## teamwork

Υστερα από επικοινωνία με την ON και αφού είχα αναφέρει κάποια μικροπλοβλήματα την ταχύτητα (οχι disconnects, απλά 4 MBs max downlad κλπ+ προβλήματα στην TV , παράσιτα, χαμένα frames κλπ), μου ζητήθηκε να δώσω τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου., Εκει είχα 5-6 db στο download και upload margin. Οχι και τόσο ικανοποιητικό όπως μου είπε ο τεχνικός.

Μου πρότεινε να βάλω filter πάνω στην τηλεφωνική πρίζα στην οποία συνδέω το τηλέφωνο.(είχα βάλει το τηλέφωνο στο splitter). Μέχρι να πάρω filter λοιπόν και αφού ακόμα δεν δέχομαι εισερχόμενες τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις,είπα να βγάλω τελείως την τηλεφωνική συσκευή από το δίκτυο.

Και εκεί λύθηκαν όλα τα προβλήματα. 
Η TV παίζει μια χαρά (με τη γνωστή ποιότητα της ON, αλλά βλέπεται χωρίς προβλήματα)
Στο Internet είδα για πρώτη φορά στο speetest τα 9,500 Kbp, και το κυριότερο , τα στοιχεία για τον θόρυβο στη γραμμή βελτιώθηκαν δραματικά.

Downstream Rate: 	12284 kbps
Upstream Rate: 	1023 kbps
Downstream Margin: 	15 db
Upstream Margin: 	11 db
Downstream Line Attenuation: 	8 db
Upstream Line Attenuation: 	2.5 db
Downstream Transmit Power: 	0
Upstream Transmit Power: 	0

Και όλα αυτά γιατί έβγαλα τελείως τη τηλεφωνική συσκευή από το δίκτυο. Επόμενο βήμα να δω αν με filter θα κρατήσει τα ίδια επίπεδα τιμών.

(Για τηλεόραση χρησιμοποιείται το pirelli και για όλα τα υπόλοιπα χρησιμοποιώ το Linksys )

----------


## dioptra999

> Υστερα από επικοινωνία με την ON και αφού είχα αναφέρει κάποια μικροπλοβλήματα την ταχύτητα (οχι disconnects, απλά 4 MBs max downlad κλπ+ προβλήματα στην TV , παράσιτα, χαμένα frames κλπ), μου ζητήθηκε να δώσω τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου., Εκει είχα 5-6 db στο download και upload margin. Οχι και τόσο ικανοποιητικό όπως μου είπε ο τεχνικός.
> 
> Μου πρότεινε να βάλω filter πάνω στην τηλεφωνική πρίζα στην οποία συνδέω το τηλέφωνο.(είχα βάλει το τηλέφωνο στο splitter). Μέχρι να πάρω filter λοιπόν και αφού ακόμα δεν δέχομαι εισερχόμενες τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις,είπα να βγάλω τελείως την τηλεφωνική συσκευή από το δίκτυο.
> 
> Και εκεί λύθηκαν όλα τα προβλήματα. 
> Η TV παίζει μια χαρά (με τη γνωστή ποιότητα της ON, αλλά βλέπεται χωρίς προβλήματα)
> 
> 
> Στο Internet είδα για πρώτη φορά στο speetest τα 9,500 Kbp, και το κυριότερο , τα στοιχεία για τον θόρυβο στη γραμμή βελτιώθηκαν δραματικά.
> ...


Το δοκίμασα και εγω αλλα δεν είδα πολύ διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα. Οπότε μάλλον κάτι αλλο είναι. Πως βλέπεις τβ με το πιρελι και τορρεντ με τα αλλα??

----------


## zio21

> Το δοκίμασα και εγω αλλα δεν είδα πολύ διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα. Οπότε μάλλον κάτι αλλο είναι. Πως βλέπεις τβ με το πιρελι και τορρεντ με τα αλλα??


Μπορείς να πεις εκτος από το πως τα έχεις  συνδέση () ... τι δουλεύει και τί όχ ?? .... τα ports είναι ανοικτά???

----------


## artes

Εαν θέλω να αλλάξω το Pirelli με Bridgeston , :Twisted Evil:  , με κάποιο σοβαρό router, δεν θα μου δουλεύει η TV ? Ή αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητο? Εάν αντιγράψω τα settings που βλεπω στο status του Pirelli θα δουλέψει?

----------


## norad

Ξανάβαλα το USR μου (USR 9106) και τώρα όλα παίζουν μπόμπα. Μέχρι 2,5 Mbit βέβαια επειδή δεν είναι ADSL2+, αλλά κατεβάζω συνέχεια με 290KB/sec (torrents, gnutella κλπ) ενώ πριν κατεβαζα με 10-20 KByte / sec

----------


## zio21

> Ξανάβαλα το USR μου (USR 9106) και τώρα όλα παίζουν μπόμπα. Μέχρι 2,5 Mbit βέβαια επειδή δεν είναι ADSL2+, αλλά κατεβάζω συνέχεια με 290KB/sec (torrents, gnutella κλπ) ενώ πριν κατεβαζα με 10-20 KByte / sec


Έχω ένα montem router us Robotics ... για να το βάλω μόνο του τι ρυθμίσεις και συνδέσεις πρέπει να κάνω ..????

----------


## flevio

> Μου πρότεινε να βάλω filter πάνω στην τηλεφωνική πρίζα στην οποία συνδέω το τηλέφωνο.(είχα βάλει το τηλέφωνο στο splitter). Μέχρι να πάρω filter λοιπόν και αφού ακόμα δεν δέχομαι εισερχόμενες τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις,είπα να βγάλω τελείως την τηλεφωνική συσκευή από το δίκτυο.
> 
> Και εκεί λύθηκαν όλα τα προβλήματα. 
> Η TV παίζει μια χαρά (με τη γνωστή ποιότητα της ON, αλλά βλέπεται χωρίς προβλήματα)
> Στο Internet είδα για πρώτη φορά στο speetest τα 9,500 Kbp, και το κυριότερο , τα στοιχεία για τον θόρυβο στη γραμμή βελτιώθηκαν δραματικά.


Το σπλιτερ δεν κανει και τη δουλεια του φιλτερ αμα απλα συνδεσεις ενα τηλεφωνο στην εξοδο τηλεφωνου? :Thinking:

----------


## cnp5

> Το σπλιτερ δεν κανει και τη δουλεια του φιλτερ αμα απλα συνδεσεις ενα τηλεφωνο στην εξοδο τηλεφωνου?


Υπάρχουν 2 τύποι σπλιτερ, ένας, ο απλός, διαχωρίζει το σήμα σε 2, και ο δεύτερος (πχ αυτός που δίνει η OnTelecoms με το pirelli) που είναι και splitter και φίλτρο. Θα το καταλάβεις από το μέγεθος  :Smile:  και θα γράφει και ποια έξοδος είναι για το modem και ποια για τηλέφωνο.

Ο ΟΤΕ πχ έδινε ένα spliter και ένα φίλτρο χωριστά με τα πακέτα ADSL του.

----------


## norad

> Έχω ένα montem router us Robotics ... για να το βάλω μόνο του τι ρυθμίσεις και συνδέσεις πρέπει να κάνω ..????


PPoE, VPI=8, VCI=35, username=ON, Password=ON

----------


## teamwork

> Το δοκίμασα και εγω αλλα δεν είδα πολύ διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα. Οπότε μάλλον κάτι αλλο είναι. Πως βλέπεις τβ με το πιρελι και τορρεντ με τα αλλα??


ναι, pirelli για tv και αν θέλω γρήγορη σύνδεση απλά βάζω το linksys το οποίο δεν δοκίμασα με tv.

----------


## Tem

τελικά αν δεν βαριέται κάποιος να βάζει και να βγάζει , απολαμβάνει το σύνολο των υπηρεσιών

----------


## teamwork

> Το σπλιτερ δεν κανει και τη δουλεια του φιλτερ αμα απλα συνδεσεις ενα τηλεφωνο στην εξοδο τηλεφωνου?



Από ότι κατάλαβα, χρειάζεται filter.Η ουσία είναι ότι ενω είχα την τηλεφωνική συσκευή σε splitter, μόλις έβγαλα τελείως και το splitter και την τηλεφωνική γραμμή, η ποιότητα της σύνδεσης ήταν άψογη και έπαιζε άριστα μέχρι και η TV. Και οι μετρήσεις του DSL ήταν άψογες.
Σήμερα απλά έβαλα ένα filter ώστε να παίζει και το τηλέφωνο,

----------


## dream-maniac

> Από ότι κατάλαβα, χρειάζεται filter.Η ουσία είναι ότι ενω είχα την τηλεφωνική συσκευή σε splitter, μόλις έβγαλα τελείως και το splitter και την τηλεφωνική γραμμή, η ποιότητα της σύνδεσης ήταν άψογη και έπαιζε άριστα μέχρι και η TV. Και οι μετρήσεις του DSL ήταν άψογες.
> Σήμερα απλά έβαλα ένα filter ώστε να παίζει και το τηλέφωνο,


παιδια τα ιδια και εγω.
βγαζοντας το σπλιτερ της ον(πιρελι) και βαζοντας ενα απλο φιλτρο στην τηλεφωνικη συσκευη και ενα καλωδιο απο την πριζα κατευθυαν...
ανεβηκα απο 10DB σε
Downstream Margin:*14 db*

----------


## lefteris

ρε παιδια εγω εβαλα το netgear επανω με τις καταλληλες ρυθμισεις και εχω ανοιξει 2 port Οπου τα χρειαζομαι.

Ας πουμε το βασικο οτι εχω σηκωσει εναν http server  , αλλα δεν περναει τιποτα προς τα μεσα...
Εχω κανει τα αντιστοιχα στο firewall αλλα τιποτα...
Σε online portscanning δεν βλεπω καμοια ανοιχτη... και φυσικα ουτε την 5060
Τι ρυθμισεις θελει το netgear?

----------


## SkyWalker07

> όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε ο φίλος Jazzer το:
> 
> LINKSYS WAG200G-EU WIRELESS-G ADSL HOME GATEWAY 
> 
> πάιζει μια χαρά!


Φίλε μου θα μου πεις που είναι οι ρυθμίσεις για το LINKSYS WAG200G-EU WIRELESS-G ADSL HOME GATEWAY. Αυτό είναι over PSTN?

Ευχαριστώ...!

----------


## Avesael

Ρυθμίσεις για Linksys WAG200G

----------


## seomeo

Μπορει κάποιος να με βοηθησει?θελω να αγορασω ενα δεύτερο router αλλα δεν ξερω ποιο..Μπορειτε να μου πειτε τελικά 2-3 δοκιμασμένες επιλογες που προτείνετε?Και μπορώ να έχω ανοιχτές πορτες ε?

----------


## RME9632

> Μπορει κάποιος να με βοηθησει?θελω να αγορασω ενα δεύτερο router αλλα δεν ξερω ποιο..Μπορειτε να μου πειτε τελικά 2-3 δοκιμασμένες επιλογες που προτείνετε?Και μπορώ να έχω ανοιχτές πορτες ε?



netgear DG841

αυτο με την απειλη οτι θα βγεις στην tv!!!! λες να πιανει :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## liquidtroll

καλημερα σε ολους, θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση, το παλιο μου router ειναι το Level One FBF-1407 A  . αυτο το router αν κ το εχω δοκιμασει δεν μου δουλεψε. καμια ιδεα?

----------


## GnF

> Μπορει κάποιος να με βοηθησει?θελω να αγορασω ενα δεύτερο router αλλα δεν ξερω ποιο..Μπορειτε να μου πειτε τελικά 2-3 δοκιμασμένες επιλογες που προτείνετε?Και μπορώ να έχω ανοιχτές πορτες ε?


ΑΜ200 linksys (1 μόνο fast ethernet) και πέζει και tv κανονικά.

----------


## lefteris

κανονικα τηλεοραση?
Και οn rec και on cinema?

----------


## davant3

Παιδια καλησπέρα. Είχα αγορασει το Netgear DG834G v3, ειχα πολυ γρήγορες ταχύτητες, αλλά είχα κάποια disconnects και δεν έπαιζε η τηλεόραση (live TV), έπαιζε μόνο On Rec & On Cinema. Έχουμε καταλήξει σε κάποια λύση ασύρματου Router Firewall το οποίο να είναι σταθερό απο θέμα σύνδεσης και να υποστηρίζει και live TV ή να μείνω με το Netgear? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## AnastasiosK

Οχι προς το παρων μεινε με αυτο και αν ανοιξουν οι πορτες στο pirelli το βαζεις.

----------


## GnF

> κανονικα τηλεοραση?
> Και οn rec και on cinema?


ναι ναι απλά σου ξαναλέω έχει 1 Fast Ethernet (ούτε wireless). Με το pirelli σαν switch η TV σταματάει να δουλεύει και μένεις με οn rec και on cinema. Χρειάζεσαι κάποιο switch για να γίνει τα έχω όλα δουλειά.

----------


## davant3

Δηλαδή αν υποθέσουμε οτι προμηθευόμαστε ενα switch γινεται δουλεια? Γιατι αν είναι να κρατήσω το Netgear και να πεταξω και ενα switch επανω για να ειμαι κομπλέ. Απλα δεν ξέρω που και πως θα συνδεσω το switch... Εννοω τι ρολο θα βαράει..

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια και εγω πηρα το που ελεγε ο φιλος GNF. to linksys am200.
παιζει τα παντα απο tv(ονρεκ-live tv)
ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεει ο gnf
απο disconnect τιποτα.μια χαρα.
βεβαια οι ταχυτητα μου ειναι χαλια αλλα αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με το ρουτερ.
ειναι η ιδανικη λυση για ολα σε ενα.το κακο ειναι πως ειναι πολυ
απλο ρουτερ(μοντεμ), με λιγες επιλογες. αλλα ειναι και πολυ φτηνο!
αλλα αφου λενε θα ανοιξουν το πιρελι τοτε... περιμενετε λιγο.

----------


## GnF

> Δηλαδή αν υποθέσουμε οτι προμηθευόμαστε ενα switch γινεται δουλεια? Γιατι αν είναι να κρατήσω το Netgear και να πεταξω και ενα switch επανω για να ειμαι κομπλέ. Απλα δεν ξέρω που και πως θα συνδεσω το switch... Εννοω τι ρολο θα βαράει..


Μαν να τα πάρουμε απο την αρχή. Το switch δεν θα βοηθήσει σε τίποτα με το Netgear που έχεις. 
Τα μοναδικά ρουτερ που παίζουν τα πάντα είναι ΑΜ200 και ΑΜ300 της LInksys. 
Για το πρώτο που έχω υπάρχει 1ας περιορισμός. Εχεις 1 μόνο Fast Ethernet. 
Ετσι άν θές να τα συνδέσεις όλα πρέπει να τα κάνεις πιό πολλά. Αν προσπαθήσεις να το κάνεις χρησημοποιόντας το Pirelli σαν switch και επάνω του το Sagem δεν δουλεύει η τηλεώραση (ΑΜ200-->Pirelli-->Sagem και PC).
O μόνος τρόπος που έχω βρεί είναι με switch (ΑΜ200-->Switch-->Sagem και Pirelli-->Ασύρματα το PC επάνω στο pirelli)

Μέχρι τώρα τα μοναδικά που παίζουν τα πάντα νομίζω είναι αυτά τα 2.




> παιδια και εγω πηρα το που ελεγε ο φιλος GNF. to linksys am200.
> παιζει τα παντα απο tv(ονρεκ-live tv)
> ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεει ο gnf
> απο disconnect τιποτα.μια χαρα.
> βεβαια οι ταχυτητα μου ειναι χαλια αλλα αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με το ρουτερ.
> ειναι η ιδανικη λυση για ολα σε ενα.το κακο ειναι πως ειναι πολυ
> απλο ρουτερ(μοντεμ), με λιγες επιλογες. αλλα ειναι και πολυ φτηνο!
> αλλα αφου λενε θα ανοιξουν το πιρελι τοτε... περιμενετε λιγο.


Ρε μαν έχεις βάλει switch?

----------


## dream-maniac

> Ρε μαν έχεις βάλει switch?


οπως τα λες ειναι...
βαζοντας το πιρελι παιζει μονο ονρεκ.
βαζοντας ομως ενα αλλο ρουτερ που εχω ως switch(usr9108) η ενα απλο switch , παιζουν ολα.(κλεινω ομως το  dhcp του ρουτερ (usr).
τωρα προσπαθω να συνδεσω και τα 2 μαζι, για να εχω ασυρματο δικτυο.

----------


## GnF

> οπως τα λες ειναι...
> βαζοντας το πιρελι παιζει μονο ονρεκ.
> βαζοντας ομως ενα αλλο ρουτερ που εχω ως switch(usr9108) η ενα απλο switch , παιζουν ολα.(κλεινω ομως το  dhcp του ρουτερ (usr).
> τωρα προσπαθω να συνδεσω και τα 2 μαζι, για να εχω ασυρματο δικτυο.


Με ένα usrobotiks switch που δοκίμασα δεν έπεξε τηλεώραση.
Με το cisco 2950 και με το Dlink παίζει κανονικά. Επίσης και με το Zyxel σαν switch παίζει. 
Να σαι καλα για την απάντηση μαν

----------


## puravlos

Γεια σας παιδιά
Επαναφέρω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα μετά την τελευταία αναβάθμιση απο πλευράς ον,που νομίζω είναι καλύτερα να ανφερθεί εδώ παρά στο firmware,που ίσως και νάναι offtopic.
Τελικά ξαναγύρισα στο παλιο, καλό(εχ,εχ ,χμμ...) pirelli και γενικά δεν έχουμε κανένα ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα (4 χρήστες),ως τώρα με τους γνωστούς περιορισμούς.
Καλό είναι πάντως επειδή αναφέρθηκαν κάποια προβλήματα με εναλλακτικούς εξοπλισμούς να έχουμε κάποιο feedback, αν τελικά λειτουργούν σωστά ώστε οι νεότεροι χρήστες να μην κάνουν κάποια αγορά βασιζόμενοι σε παλαιότερα μηνύματα.
Εγώ τουλάχιστο με το linksys wag200g έιχα προβλήματα στην σύνδεση μεταξύ αυτού και των pc's, αν και γενικά δε φαινόταν να κάνει disconnect από το δίκτυο και dsl,internet ήταν τα λαμπάκια οκ. Με hard reboot ξανάπερνε μπρος.
Ωστόσο επειδή είχε καταντήσει ενοχλητικό και γενικά οι δικοί μου δε σκαμπάζουν και πολλά απο εξοπλισμούς κλπ κάθε τρεις και λίγο επρεπε να κάνω την ίδια δουλειά,οπότε επέστρεψα στο πειραγμένο pirellaki...

Αυτό που θάθελα γνώμη,συμβουλή και καθοδήγηση είναι κατά πόσο θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω είτε το wag200g, είτε ένα παλαιότερο netgear DG834GT ( http://www.netgear.com/Products/Rout...Specifications ) ως wireless bridge..
Επειδή δε ξέρω αν το λέω καλά συγκεκριμένα θέλω να δίνει το pirelli μία ip σέ ένα από τα παραπάνω (linksys ή netgear) ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΑ και αυτό με τη σειρά του να αποδίδει ip σε ότι συνδεθεί πάνω του(ή στη χειρότερη ας δώσει μία ip)
Οσο και αν προσπάθησα δε κατάφερα να το κάνω να δουλέψει ασύρματα όπως περιγράφω αν και χωρίς το pirelli δουλεύανε κανονικά και τα δύο ως DHCP (ακόμα και το παλαιότερο Netgear με onrec και oncinema μάλιστα!)
Εχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος κάτι αντίστοιχο? Θα μπορούσα να έχω κάποια βοήθεια ως προς τισ ρυθμίσεις,έστω και με προσωπικό μήνυμα,για να μη γίνει κουραστικό στους υπόλοιπους που δε τους ενδιαφέρει..

Μια επιπλέον ερώτηση έχει δοκιμάσει με επιτυχία τη λύση ενός homeplug (από πρίζα σε πρίζα, μέσω του ηλεκτρολογικού πίνακα), για τον αποκωδικοποιητή? Εχω μονοφασικό και το pirelli είναι στον ίδιο πίνακα,αλλά σε άλλη γραμμή από την τηλεόραση (διαφορετική ασφάλεια). Υπάρχει κάτι που να παίζει? και το πρόγραμμα live?

Αυτά και καλή σας μέρα!

Think possitive, even if you have ON xexe ;-)

----------


## tsokas

γεια σας ρε παιδια μηπως υπαρχει κανενας να μου πει πως μπορω να συνχρονισω ενα d-link524t μοντεμ ? εβαλα τους κωδικους που εχω στην on αλλα τιποτα

----------


## nikos1890

Παιδια το μοντεμ της Vivodi (microcom 2636) δουλευει με Οn,εστω και χωρις tvbox??

----------


## GnF

> γεια σας ρε παιδια μηπως υπαρχει κανενας να μου πει πως μπορω να συνχρονισω ενα d-link524t μοντεμ ? εβαλα τους κωδικους που εχω στην on αλλα τιποτα


Μακάρι να σε βοηθήσει αυτό.

Encapsulation: PPPOE Multiplex : LLC Virtual Circuit ID --> VPI:8 , VCI:35 ATM QoS Type: UBR Username: on (οχι κεφαλαία) Password: on (οχι κεφαλαία)

και ελπίζω να τα έγραψα σωστά.

----------


## Nikolas1980

Ρε παιδια εγω εχω ενα Tornado 800 Cooperjet modem.Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να δουλεψει?

----------


## Avesael

> Ρε παιδια εγω εχω ενα Tornado 800 Cooperjet modem.Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να δουλεψει?


Εκτός του ότι είναι παμπάλαιο, τη στιγμή που με άλλα routers (sorry αυτό είναι MODEM) παίζει σε χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες και υπάρχει συμβατότητα προς τα πίσω νομίζω θα παίξει (Μιας και είναι απλό adsl modem). Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι εφόσον έχεις το Pirelli τι παραπάνω περιμένεις ότι θα σου δώσει (δε μπορεί άλλωστε) το Tornado;;;; (Που είναι το ξαναλέω, MODEM απλό)

----------


## Nikolas1980

> Εκτός του ότι είναι παμπάλαιο, τη στιγμή που με άλλα routers (sorry αυτό είναι MODEM) παίζει σε χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες και υπάρχει συμβατότητα προς τα πίσω νομίζω θα παίξει (Μιας και είναι απλό adsl modem). Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι εφόσον έχεις το Pirelli τι παραπάνω περιμένεις ότι θα σου δώσει (δε μπορεί άλλωστε) το Tornado;;;; (Που είναι το ξαναλέω, MODEM απλό)


Ρε αδερφε θα μπορω τουλαχιστον να παιζω multiplayer games οταν θελω και δεν θα εχω προβλημα με τα ports.Και για τα υπολοιπα χρησιμοποιω το pirelaki.

Η μηπως κανω λαθος?

Υ.Γ. το ξερω οτι ειναι απλο μοντεμακι απλα θελω να ξερω αν θα παιξει για να με εξυπηρετησει για τα games και το rapidshare

----------


## Avesael

Σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα για Port Forwarding το Tornado;

----------


## Nikolas1980

> Σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα για Port Forwarding το Tornado;


Κατ'αρχην οπως τονισες δεν ειναι ρουτερ....ειναι μοντεμ...οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις port forward.. ειναι ολα ανοιχτα
Το θεμα ειναι αν το σηκωσει η συνδεση...

----------


## Avesael

Μωρέ θα το σηκώσει αλλά στη χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα.

----------


## Nikolas1980

Καταλαβα. Σ ευχαριστω ρε φιλαρακο, αυτο με απασχολουσε πιο πολυ.Να μπορω τουλαχιστον να παιζω multipayer οταν θελω εστω και σε χαμηλη ταχυτητα.

----------


## tkonto

> Παιδιά, το σήμα μιας DSL γραμμής, είναι εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητο σε παραβολές, ηλεκτρικές και ηλεκτρομαγνητικές. Έχω διαβάσει σε άλλα forum περιπτώσεις που η ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση του σπιτιού επηρέαζε το συγχρονισμό και το θόρυβο της γραμμής... Ένας είχε πρόβλημα με το κουδούνι της εξώπορτας, κάθε φορά που χτυπούσε είχε disconnect! Τρέχα γύρευε δηλαδή. Και τα προβλήματα πολλαπλασιάζονται όσο ανεβαίνουμε σε τεχνολογία, από ADSL σε ADSL2/2+, SDSL κτλ
> 
> Τι θέλω να πω με όλα αυτά; Πριν καλέσετε τεχνικούς και μάστορες, και φάτε το χρόνο σας περιμένοντας πότε θα έρθουν και αν θα σας λύσουν το πρόβλημα, δείτε λίγο την οργάνωση των καλωδίων σας (τηλεφώνου, UTP(ethernet), ρεύματος κτλ), μιλάω για τα καλώδια εκτός της εγκατάστασης του σπιτιού, από τις πρίζες και μετά.
> 
> Το ποιο απλό που μπορείτε να κάνετε είναι να βγάλετε όλες τις συσκευές τηλεφώνου και να συνδέσετε το modem σας όσο ποιο κοντά γίνετε στη πρίζα τηλεφώνου (χωρίς φίλτρα και splitters). Δείτε τι Noise Margin (SNR) έχετε, αν συνεχίζει να είναι χάλια, τότε δε το γλιτώνετε το τηλέφωνο για έλεγχο γραμμής, ελπίζοντας ότι δε φταίει η ηλεκτρική/τηλεφωνική εγκατάσταση του σπιτιού...
> 
> Πάντως πιστεύω (μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος), η πηγή των περισσότερων προβλημάτων για μένα είναι τα ΚΑΦΑΟ. Εκτεθειμένα στον καιρό και χωρίς καλές μονώσεις μόνο κακό μπορούν να κάνουν, άσε που ο καθένας μπορεί να πάει και να τα ανοίξει και να κάνει ότι θέλει μέσα... 
> 
> Αν τα παραπάνω έχουν ξαναειπωθεί... ζητώ συγνώμη από τους γράφοντες για την επανάληψη.


Και που να δείτε μισθωμένη γραμμή ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ (a.k.a. HellasCom) να πέφτει κάθε 5 λεπτά ακριβός για 1 λεπτό!!!

Τι ήταν? Μα φυσικά το ψυγείο!!!!!

Διότι τι ψυγείο το οποίο ήταν σε κάποιον τοίχο, είχε την πλάτη του στο BOX του ΟΤΕ (που ήταν ακριβός στην έξω πλευρά του τοίχου πίσω από το ψυγείο). Και κάθε 5 λεπτά έπαιρνε εμπρός το μοτέρ!!!! 


 :ROFL:

----------


## nikosslef

θα ηθελα να μαθω αν δουλευει το Fritz box η το Fritz box fon στην Οn αντι του Pirelli.
και αν ξερει καποιος ποια ports εχουν αφησει ανοικτα στο pirelli
γιατι και εγω εχω αποσυνδεσεις  :Rant:  :Rant:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  
μηπως βρουμε καμια λυση  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## JOTE

Καλημερα , οπως θα δεις στο sub forum του pirelli σχετικα με τα ports τα ανοιξανε επομενως δεν θα χρειαστεις να βαλεις αλλο modem επανω

----------


## Nemessis

> θα ηθελα να μαθω αν δουλευει το Fritz box η το Fritz box fon στην Οn αντι του Pirelli.
> και αν ξερει καποιος ποια ports εχουν αφησει ανοικτα στο pirelli
> γιατι και εγω εχω αποσυνδεσεις  
> μηπως βρουμε καμια λυση


Καλημέρα, έχω το 7140 Fritz και το έχω συνδεδεμένο κανονικά. Είχα αποσυνδέσεις και μόλις μου κατεβάσανε τον χρονισμό στα 6500 σταματήσαν οι αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## Isovitisgr

Παιδιά χαίρεται! Επειδή αυτές τις μέρες ψάχνομαι για νέο πάροχο internet, και έχοντας διαβάσει εντυπώσεις από πολλούς και διαφόρους παρόχους εδώ μέσα, κλείνω προς On Telecoms.

Έχω όμως μια ερώτηση να σας κάνω: διαβάζω και βλέπω στα profiles των περισσοτέρων χρηστών που έχουν On, ότι χρησιμοποιούν το Pirelli σαν ρούτερ. 
Αν κάποιος, όπως εγώ, δεν θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει το συγκεκριμένο αλλά κάποιο άλλο που ήδη έχει δεν μπορεί;
Πρόσφατα αγόρασα το usr 9108 και είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος, και δεν θα ήθελα να το αλλάξω, γι'αυτό ρωτάω.

Ξέρω ότι η ερώτηση είναι λίγο χαζή αλλά ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος pls!

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## mortal_kombat

ισοβιτη..υπαρχει σχετικο νημα που εχει αναλυτικα ολα τα router που παιζουν με on κοιτα λιγο παρακατω και θα τα βρεις ολα!το ρομποτακι νομιζω πως παιζει αλλα κοιτα λιγο πιο κατω ;-)

----------


## Isovitisgr

Έχει συζητηθέι το θέμα για το USR9108; Αν ναι δως μου ένα λίνκ γιατί έχω διαβάσει αρκετά από τα ποστς (και παρακάτω) αλλά θα ήθελα μια συγκεκριμένη απάντηση για το εν λόγω μόντεμ/ρούτερ για να ξέρω standar πριν προχωρήσω σε αίτηση στην συγκεκριμένη εταιρία.

Σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντησή σου όμως!

----------


## No-Name

Πάιζουν όλα τα ρουτερ αλλα δεν θα έχεις TV.

----------


## Isovitisgr

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει η TV. Αλλά γιατί αλήθεια δεν παίζει με άλλο ρούτερ η TV τους;
Sorry που γίνομαι λίγο πρήχτης απλώς προσπαθώ να βγάλω κάποια συμπεράσματα από πριν για να μην βρίζω (πολύ...!) μετά!  :Laughing:

----------


## cnp5

Απλός βεβαιώσου ότι το usr δεν είναι για ISDN γραμμή. Η ontelecoms δίνει PSTN μόνο γραμμές. Αν είναι pstn τότε το μόνο που δε θα έχεις είναι η livetv, με λίγη προσπάθεια θα έχεις oncinema και onrec.

----------


## No-Name

Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πώ είναι ότι ως γνωστό τα 3play πακέτα πάνε "πακέτο" με μονταρισμένο από την εταιρεία ρούτερ....είναι και θεμα συμβατότητας

----------


## Isovitisgr

Καταρχήν να σας ευχαριστήσω για τις απίστευτα(!) γρήγορες απαντήσεις σας! Το 9108 είναι σίγουρα για PSTN γραμμή. 
Από την άλλη όταν λες φίλε cnp5 ότι "με λίγη προσπάθεια θα έχεις oncinema και onrec" τι εννοείς; Με τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις; 

Για την live TV δεν υπάρχουν ρυθμίσεις για άλλα ρούτερς;

----------


## No-Name

nope θέλει μόνο πιρελι για liveTV αλλά πώς και τόσο κάψιμο με το USR εφόσον πλέον είναι ξεκλειδωτο και ανοίγεις και ports?

----------


## Isovitisgr

Μπορώ να συνδέσω το Pirelli με το USR και να έχω με αυτόν τον τρόπο live TV; (Όπως καταλαβαίνετε είμαι λίγο έως πολύ άσχετος με τα δίκτυα! :Whistle: )

----------


## cnp5

> nope θέλει μόνο πιρελι για liveTV αλλά πώς και τόσο κάψιμο με το USR εφόσον πλέον είναι ξεκλειδωτο και ανοίγεις και ports?


 :One thumb up:  

Πάντως, φίλε Isovitisgr, το pirelli είναι αρκετά καλό router/modem και σίγουρα θα καλύψει τις ανάγκες σου. Και εγώ το netgear που είχα (μετά και τα νέα του firmware update) το έχω βάλει στην άκρη. Οι δυνατότητές του είναι αρκετά καλές και σίγουρα αξίζει τα λεφτά του. To pirelli (όπως και όλος ο εξοπλισμός) ανήκει στην ontelecoms, και αν διακόψεις την υπηρεσία θα τα δώσεις πίσω.

----------


## Isovitisgr

Οκ με πείσατε παιδιά! Πάω να ρωτήσω και για εντυπώσεις από κανέναν που να είναι από Περιστέρι και αν είναι ενθαρρυντικά τα μηνύματα κι από εκεί θα μπω κι εγώ στο δίκτυο της On!

Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nikosslef

ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΙΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ FRITZ H TO FRITZ FON ???
ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΜΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ

----------


## Nikos120i

Θέλω να βάλω ένα tv box σε άλλη μια τηλεόραση στο σπίτι. Συνεπώς, έχω 2 ερωτήσεις...

1. Εάν τη συνδέσω επάνω σε switch θα μου κόβει πολύ bandwidth?
2. Ποιό TV box κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά που είναι σαν της ΟΝ?

----------


## cnp5

> Θέλω να βάλω ένα tv box σε άλλη μια τηλεόραση στο σπίτι. Συνεπώς, έχω 2 ερωτήσεις...
> 
> 1. Εάν τη συνδέσω επάνω σε switch θα μου κόβει πολύ bandwidth?
> 2. Ποιό TV box κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά που είναι σαν της ΟΝ?


1. Το bandwidth δεν έχει σχέση με κάποιο switch. Στην on θα έχεις 10mbps τα οποία θα μοιράζονται στις συσκευές σου, είτε περνάνε από switch είτε όχι. Το tvbox της on χρειάζεται 4-5mbps για να δουλέψει σωστά.

2. Το tvbox είναι τις sagem (το ακριβές μοντέλο αναγράφετε στο πίσω μέρος του). Δύσκολα θα βρεις extra tvbox και αν ακόμα βρεις, δε νομίζω να καταφέρεις να το σετάρεις σωστά αφού λίγα πράγματα ξέρουμε για τη πλατφόρμα τηλεόρασης της on. Άσε που αν ακόμα καταφέρεις να το βάλεις και να παίξει σωστά, με τα 2 tvboxes ανοικτά δε θα σου μείνει καθόλου bandwidth.

----------


## Jcwalker

Παιδιά μπορώ να βάλω το Zyxel αντί του Pirelli? Δεν με ενδιαφέρει ούτε τηλεόραση ούτε Voip. Έχω την ON Office. Χρειάζεται να κάνω κάποιες ρυθμίσεις για να έχω απλά internet? Τι έλεγχο μπορώ να έχω στο Zyxel? Επίσης υπάρχει και το Siemens CL-110. Γίνεται τίποτα με αυτό?

----------


## Avesael

Ειδικά για internet μόνο, ότι router και να βάλεις (ADSL2+) θα σου παίξει.
Για δες στο νήμα και θα πάρεις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες... :Wink:

----------


## Jcwalker

Ξέρεις τι γίνεται? Εβαλα ένα zyxel κι ενω δείχνει ότι συχρονίζει δεν παίρνει την IP. Επίσης χρειάζεται να βάλω κωδικούς όπως στη Forthnet?

----------


## Jcwalker

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τις ρυθμίσεις για το zyxel 660R-D1 για να δουλέψει με ON

----------


## taxideutis

Καλησπέρα.

Έχω σύνδεση στην Οn telecoms και θέλω να αλλάξω το Pirelli με το Netgear W834PN.

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τις ρυθμίσεις?

Υ.Γ. υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην είναι συμβατό? το Netgear W834PN είναι ADSL router...!

----------


## Avesael

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> Έχω σύνδεση στην Οn telecoms και θέλω να αλλάξω το Pirelli με το Netgear W834PN.
> 
> Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τις ρυθμίσεις?
> 
> Υ.Γ. υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην είναι συμβατό? το Netgear W834PN είναι ADSL router...!


Οι ρυθμίσεις είναι οι εξής:

* Το pass είναι κι αυτό, *on
*

Όσο για το αν είναι συμβατό, προφανώς είναι αλλά θα παίζεις μέχρι τα 8Mbit μόνο.

----------


## taxideutis

> Οι ρυθμίσεις είναι οι εξής:
> 
> * Το pass είναι κι αυτό, *on
> *
> 
> Όσο για το αν είναι συμβατό, προφανώς είναι αλλά θα παίζεις μέχρι τα 8Mbit μόνο.



Σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση.

Ότι θα παίζω μέχρι τα 8mbit θα είναι καλό... Μέχρι τώρα παίζω μέχρι τα 5!!!
Γενικά είμαι δυσαρεστημένος με την εταιρεία.

Το κακό είναι βέβαια ότι και τα προβληματά μου συνεχίζονται.
Βάζω κανονικά το ρούτερ, αλλά δεν συνδέεται στην σελίδα του. Ούτε στο http://192.168.1.1/, Ούτε και στο http://192.168.0.1/...

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Ggeorgee82

> Όσο για το αν είναι συμβατό, προφανώς είναι αλλά θα παίζεις μέχρι τα 8Mbit μόνο.


Γιατί μέχρι τα 8 μόνο?
Εγώ πχ τώρα με το Pirelli είμαι στα 7.

----------


## Avesael

Ανέφερε ο φίλος ότι o router του είναι ADSL Router. Ως γνωστόν η απλή ADSL φτάνει ως τα 8Mbit... :Wink: 
Η ΟΝ προσφέρει ADSL2+ τεχνολογία και εξοπλισμό (Pirelli).
Το αν συγχρονίζει το Pirelli του καθενός σε ταχύτητες μικρότερες των 8Mbit, εξαρταται από άλλους παράγοντες που αν θα κοιτάξεις προσεκτικότερα το forum θα τους βρεις.

----------


## eveonline1

> Ανέφερε ο φίλος ότι o router του είναι ADSL Router. Ως γνωστόν η απλή ADSL φτάνει ως τα 8Mbit...
> Η ΟΝ προσφέρει ADSL2+ τεχνολογία και εξοπλισμό (Pirelli).
> Το αν συγχρονίζει το Pirelli του καθενός σε ταχύτητες μικρότερες των 8Mbit, εξαρταται από άλλους παράγοντες που αν θα κοιτάξεις προσεκτικότερα το forum θα τους βρεις.


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συγχρονίζει παραπάνω? το δικό μου ρουτερ δεν λέει πουθενά ότι είναι adsl2 αλλά συγχρονίζει κοντά στα 9900 με 10000...

----------


## No-Name

Με attenuation 39 μην περιμένεις και πολλά :Sad:

----------


## Avesael

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συγχρονίζει παραπάνω? το δικό μου ρουτερ δεν λέει πουθενά ότι είναι adsl2 αλλά συγχρονίζει κοντά στα 9900 με 10000...


Και αυτό που λέει ο Noname, αλλά και το router σου προφανώς είναι ADSL2/2+. 
Ο φίλος παραπάνω το είπε ξεκάθαρα ότι έχει ADSL router. :Wink:

----------


## eveonline1

> Με attenuation 39 μην περιμένεις και πολλά


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου αλλά άλλη ήταν η ερώτησή μου ίσως να μην διατύπωσα σωστά.

Πως συγχρονίζει το ρούτερ μου που είναι adsl και όχι adsl2 κοντά στα 10000?



Off Topic


Πάντως από τότε που το έβαλα ησύχασα και δεν έχω προβλήματα . Θα κάνω και μία πολύ τολμηρή πρόβλεψη. Αν η ον δεν διορθώσει τα προβλήματα στο firmware του πιρελι και την επικοινωνία μεταξύ πιρέλι και dslam, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα αναγκαστεί να αποσύρει το ζαντολάστιχο....

----------


## eveonline1

> Και αυτό που λέει ο Noname, αλλά και το router σου προφανώς είναι ADSL2/2+. 
> Ο φίλος παραπάνω το είπε ξεκάθαρα ότι έχει ADSL router.


οκ γιατί έφαγα το manual στο διάβασμα αλλά πουθενά δεν γράφει adsl2, δεν πειράζει ας είναι...

 :Respekt:

----------


## Avesael

Για να μην υπάρχει σύγχυση να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι:

1) Η ADSL φθάνει έως και τα 8Mbit
2) Η ADSL2 φθάνει έως και τα 12Mbit
3) H ADSL2+ φθάνει έως και τα 24Mbit

Η ΟΝ παρέχει ADSL2+ τεχνολογία και ο router της (Pirelli) είναι ADSL2+ . Ένας ADSL2+ router μπορεί να δουλέψει και "προς τα πίσω", δηλαδή σε ADSL2 και ADSL, μιας και υπάρχουν αρκετοί χρήστες που λόγω απόστασης από το DSLAM, αλλά και διαφόρων άλλων παραγόντων, δε μπορούν να πιάσουν τις μέγιστες ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού του παρόχου τους.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες ρίχτε μια ματιά στο παρακάτω link.



http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19417

----------


## Avesael

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου αλλά άλλη ήταν η ερώτησή μου ίσως να μην διατύπωσα σωστά.
> 
> Πως συγχρονίζει το ρούτερ μου που είναι adsl και όχι adsl2 κοντά στα 10000?


Μάλλον δεν το αναφέρει το manual... :Smile:  Να είναι απλό adsl router και να συγχρονίζει στα 10mbit είναι πάνω από τους νόμους της φυσικής. :Razz: 
Προφανώς έχεις ADSL2 router.

Υ.Γ. Αν θες, παράθεσε μας τη μάρκα και το μοντέλο του router σου...

----------


## eveonline1

> Μάλλον δεν το αναφέρει το manual... Να είναι απλό adsl router και να συγχρονίζει στα 10mbit είναι πάνω από τους νόμους της φυσικής.
> Προφανώς έχεις ADSL2 router.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αν θες, παράθεσε μας τη μάρκα και το μοντέλο του router σου...


Level One WBR 3407A

----------


## Avesael

> Level One WBR 3407A


Φίλε eveonline ο router σου είναι ADSL2+ router...

http://www.octnet.gr/index.php?cPath...d813526e6d3020

Και στο site της level1 αναφέρεται αλλά αργεί τραγικά να το ανοίξει...

----------


## Ggeorgee82

Εντάξει, παιδιά.
Δεν είχα παρατηρήσει ότι ο άνθρωπος ανέφερε για απλή adsl κι όχι adsl2+.

Βρε eveonline1, με τα στατιστικά που έχεις δεν θα έπρεπε να σε είχαν συγχρονίσει παρακάτω?
Θα έχεις τρελαθεί στα disconnects.

Το router που έχεις βάλει είναι καλύτερο από το Pirelli?

----------


## intech

Το Level One WBR 3407A ειναι adsl2+ Router. αν φοράει το firmware 4.10.06 και πάνω και 
και ειναι Hardware version V2
(Release Note:

LevelOne WBR-3407A (H/W version: V1 and V2)

-----------------------------------------------
Firmware released version:4.10.07

1.Support remote management port 1~1023


-----------------------------------------------
Firmware released version:4.10.06

For Hardware V1:
1.Initial release.

For Hardware V2:
1.Support ADSL2 and 2+
2.Support Multi-VC.
3.Support VPN-IPSec.

Note:This version can be upgraded on hardware V1 and V2 both.)

----------


## stef128

hi guys 
Καινουργιος  στην ον 11/10/2007 χωρις προβληματα και ενδεικτικα αναφερω
4 συσκευες τηλ στο σπιτι σε ολες φιλτρο εκτος απο αυτην που συνδεεται  και το router .
συνχρονισμος επειτα απο συνενοηση με την ον στα 12284 σταθερα 
Noise Margin υp 5 down 11
Attenuation up 28 down 49 
θορυβο δεν καταλαβαινεις
speedtest net :  9153 kai 726
free download manager 1184 down
firefox  : apo avast.com 292 down
ενεργοποιηση : μιση ωρα δεν ειχα τηλ ολα ηταν συνδεμενα απο πριν λογω του connx  και το baudtec συνχρονιστηκε αυτοματα με την ον και νομιζα οτι ειχα ακομα συνδεση adsl οτε!!!!!!!!!!επειτα φυσικα εβαλα το δικο τους 
ελπιζω να μεινουν και ετσι γιατι δεν εχω ουτε αποσυνδεσεις ουτε τιποτα , το μελλον θα δειξει!!
e-mail stefan128@msn.com  σαφως και messenger  
οτι θελετε ρωτηστε με

----------


## eveonline1

> Εντάξει, παιδιά.
> Δεν είχα παρατηρήσει ότι ο άνθρωπος ανέφερε για απλή adsl κι όχι adsl2+.
> 
> Βρε eveonline1, με τα στατιστικά που έχεις δεν θα έπρεπε να σε είχαν συγχρονίσει παρακάτω?
> Θα έχεις τρελαθεί στα disconnects.
> 
> Το router που έχεις βάλει είναι καλύτερο από το Pirelli?


Να σου πω την αλήθεια με το level 1 την πρώτη εβδομάδα είχα ησυχάσει κανένα disconnect. Μετά όμως άρχισε να με πηγαίνει αίμα και ειδικά το βραδάκι κατά τις 2030. Οι δοκιμές συνεχίζονται όμως...

Ναι κλασσικά καλύτερο από το ζαντολάστιχο , δεν το συζητώ...

----------


## eveonline1

> Το Level One WBR 3407A ειναι adsl2+ Router. αν φοράει το firmware 4.10.06 και πάνω και 
> και ειναι Hardware version V2
> (Release Note:
> 
> LevelOne WBR-3407A (H/W version: V1 and V2)
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> Firmware released version:4.10.07
> 
> ...


Λέω και γω.... ναι φοράω το τελευταίο φιρμ, σε βρίσκω απόλυτα σωστό.

----------


## Paparas

Γειά σας και από μένα παιδιά.
Μετά από ταλαιπωρία 3 ημερών και μην μπορώντας να συνδεθώ με το Pirelli, είπα να δοκιμάσω το D-Link DSL-G604T που είχα μέχρι τώρα με Otenet.
Έκανα Upgrade το firmware με το g624t-mod που βρήκα στο forum (και το έκανα G624T), 
(http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...80&postcount=9)
από ρυθμίσεις αλλαξα μόνο το username και pass σε on/on, και παίζει κανονικότατα!!! :One thumb up: 

Το Pirelli ακόμα περιμένει...

----------


## intech

Φίλε eveonline1 με αυτά τα στατιστικά μέινε στο LEVEL 1 :One thumb up:

----------


## aladop

Καλησπέρα

Είμαι καινούριος στην ΟΝ και θέλα να ρωτήσω εάν κανείς έχει δοκιμάσει το Fritzbox 7050 WLAN με τη γραμμή της ΟΝ.  Με ενδιαφέρουν οι Voip ικανότητες του εν λόγω ρούτερ.

----------


## shioiros

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που κατάφερε να δουλέψει την IPTV με το Linksys ας στείλει ένα PM :Help:

----------


## papakion

Έχουμε και λέμε:

1. Fritz!Box Fon συνδεδεμένο στην ADSL γραμμή. 
LAN σύνδεση σε Switch Γραφείο
DCHP enabled
IP 192.168.1.1
Port forward UTP 20000 & 20001 στην 192.168.1.5

2. Pirelli Discus συνδεδεμένο με LAN στο παραπάνω switch.
DCHP enabled
IP (Θα το κανω edit μόλις την δω)

3. Sagem συνδεδεμένο σε Switch Σαλόνι
IP 192.168.1.5

4. Switch Γραφείο με Switch Σαλόνι συνδεδεμένα μαζί.

Αποτέλεσμα (ταυτόγχρονα και οι 2 συνδυασμοί)
Internet access με Fritz!Box Fon + OnCinema + OnRec :Whistle: 
Internet access με wireless Pirelli + OnCinema + OnRec :Whistle: 

Κέρδος:
Κατεβηκα 2db σε Line Attenuation (Download) λόγω Fritz μαλλον :One thumb up: 
Εχω το Fritz μου που το λειτουργώ και ως PBX :One thumb up: 

Σε αναζήτηση για την OnTV (μήπως τρέχει το Pirelli άλλο ενα VC ταυτόγχρονα με το VC1?)

Καληνύχτα! :Cool:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Έχουμε και λέμε:
> 
> 1. Fritz!Box Fon συνδεδεμένο στην ADSL γραμμή. 
> LAN σύνδεση σε Switch Γραφείο
> DCHP enabled
> IP 192.168.1.1
> Port forward UTP 20000 & 20001 στην 192.168.1.5
> 
> 2. Pirelli Discus συνδεδεμένο με LAN στο παραπάνω switch.
> ...


Πες μου αν κατάλαβα καλά, μπορείς και βλέπεις 2 ξεχωριστά ON TV με αυτή την συνδεσμολογία ή/και έχεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα Internet;

Δηλαδή σε μια τηλεόραση ένα κανάλι και σε άλλη τηλεόραση άλλο κανάλι ταυτόχρονα, με ένα Sagem;

----------


## papakion

> Πες μου αν κατάλαβα καλά, μπορείς και βλέπεις 2 ξεχωριστά ON TV με αυτή την συνδεσμολογία ή/και έχεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα Internet;
> 
> Δηλαδή σε μια τηλεόραση ένα κανάλι και σε άλλη τηλεόραση άλλο κανάλι ταυτόχρονα, με ένα Sagem;



Οχι, ειπα οτι βλεπω OnRec ή OnCinema (οχι ΟnTV) + wireless (από το Pirelli) και ολα αυτα απο το Fritz.

----------


## marioscs

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς, να έχει ένα modem που παίζει με τις ρυθμίσεις on/on κτλ, συνδεδεμένο στη τηλεφωνική πρίζα, απ' εκεί να συνδέει το Pirelli της On με ethernet, και να συνδέσει το Pirelli με το TV BOX ? 

Λογικά δε θα παίζει κανονικά το TV BOX? (εξαρτάται με ποια λογική όμως  :Razz:  )

----------


## erateinos

καλημέρα --> καλό μήνα --> καλή όρεξη  :Smile:

----------


## marioscs

> καλημέρα --> καλό μήνα --> καλή όρεξη


Καλημέρα κ καλό μήνα! το είχα ψιλοδιαβάσει το συγκεκριμένο νήμα, αλλά ίσως κάτι μου διέφυγε  :Embarassed:  Για να το ξαναδώ

THX  :Mr. Green:

----------


## erateinos

παρακαλώ  :Smile:  
γιατί θέλεις να τα συνδέσεις με αυτό τον τρόπο?

----------


## marioscs

> παρακαλώ  
> γιατί θέλεις να τα συνδέσεις με αυτό τον τρόπο?


Επειδή είμαι ρομαντικός και δε θέλω να αποχωριστώ στο πανέμορφο μου routerάκι?  :Embarassed: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Βασικά, το ένα είναι πως έχω περισσότερη εμπιστοσύνη στο netgear που χρησιμοποιώ, μιας και 1,5 χρόνο δε μου παρουσίασε κανένα πρόβλημα (και το πήρα και μεταχειρισμένο από ένα παιδί), και το άλλο, η τηλεόραση είναι 2 δωμάτια μακρυά από τον υπολογιστή, και προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ όλες τις πιθανές συνδεσμολογικές δυνατότητες που θα έχω, μέχρι να αποφασίσω πως θα τα συνδέσω τη Δευτέρα που θα έρθει και το TVbox+pirelli  :Wink:

----------


## GnF

ρουτερ που παίζουν φούλ με την ον επίσης είναι τα linksys AM200 και AM300

----------


## erateinos

> Επειδή είμαι ρομαντικός και δε θέλω να αποχωριστώ στο πανέμορφο μου routerάκι?


 :Respekt: 
το pirelli είναι πολύ καλό ρούτερ  :One thumb up: 





> η τηλεόραση είναι 2 δωμάτια μακρυά από τον υπολογιστή, και προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ όλες τις πιθανές συνδεσμολογικές δυνατότητες που θα έχω, μέχρι να αποφασίσω πως θα τα συνδέσω τη Δευτέρα που θα έρθει και το TVbox+pirelli


απλώνεις καλούμπα UTP ή powerline (100 ευρώ περίπου)

----------


## Avesael

> ρουτερ που παίζουν φούλ με την ον επίσης είναι τα linksys AM200 και AM300


Κανείς router δεν παίζει full...
Αυτά που παίζουν είναι OnRec και OnCinema μόνο!
Κανάλια (εκτός των ψηφιακών της ΕΡΤ που θέλουν κεραία) δεν παίζουν και φυσικά ούτε ΝΟΒΑ.

----------


## GnF

> Κανείς router δεν παίζει full...
> Αυτά που παίζουν είναι OnRec και OnCinema μόνο!
> Κανάλια (εκτός των ψηφιακών της ΕΡΤ που θέλουν κεραία) δεν παίζουν και φυσικά ούτε ΝΟΒΑ.


Έλεος.
Λέω παίζουν full και εννοώ full.........TV, REC, CINEMA, INTERNET

----------


## marioscs

> το pirelli είναι πολύ καλό ρούτερ 
> 
> 
> 
> απλώνεις καλούμπα UTP ή powerline (100 ευρώ περίπου)


ή βάζω wireless PCI adaptor στο desktop μου και αφήνω τον εξοπλισμό στο σαλόνι... αλλά ανησυχώ για την αξιοπιστία του ασύρματου.... 

Πάντα ήμουν Συρμα-Φαν  :Razz: 

Καλά στο κάτω κάτω θα δοκιμάσω τη Δευτέρα και θα ενημερώσω  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

> Έλεος.
> Λέω παίζουν full και εννοώ full.........TV, REC, CINEMA, INTERNET


Τα έχεις δοκιμάσει;
Αν ναι, ζητώ συγνώμη και πάω πάσο...
Απλά νόμισα ότι η tv είχε μείνει ως άλυτο πρόβλημα με άλλον router...

----------


## GnF

> Τα έχεις δοκιμάσει;
> Αν ναι, ζητώ συγνώμη και πάω πάσο...
> Απλά νόμισα ότι η tv είχε μείνει ως άλυτο πρόβλημα με άλλον router...


ναι ναι και μιλάω σιγουρότατα για το AM200 και με λίγη προσοχή για το AM300 που ενώ πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο δεν το έχω στα χέρια μου. Κατα τα άλλα αναφέρονται σαν modem απο τη linksys και όχι router αν και έχουν πολλά πράγματα που ένα modem δεν έχει (web interface, rip, Nat, firewall)

----------


## Avesael

μήπως δεν έχουν επιπλέον ethernet θύρες πλέον της βασικής;

----------


## GnF

> μήπως δεν έχουν επιπλέον ethernet θύρες πλέον της βασικής;


εχμ ναι ναι είναι και αυτό κάτι

----------


## cnp5

Το modem που αναφέρει ο GnF παίζουν και παίζουν γιατί δεν είναι routers. Για να παίξει ένα modem/router OnTV, θα πρέπει να υποστηρίζει IGMPv2 πρωτόκολλο και μετά να το ρυθμίσουμε έτσι ώστε να παίζει με τους multicast servers της On. Το πρώτο είναι εύκολο... το δεύτερο ... δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος  :Wink:

----------


## GnF

> Το modem που αναφέρει ο GnF παίζουν και παίζουν γιατί δεν είναι routers. Για να παίξει ένα modem/router OnTV, θα πρέπει να υποστηρίζει IGMPv2 πρωτόκολλο και μετά να το ρυθμίσουμε έτσι ώστε να παίζει με τους multicast servers της On. Το πρώτο είναι εύκολο... το δεύτερο ... δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος



Έστω και έτσι τι τους λοίπει εκτός απο άλλες 3 θύρες switch σε σύγκριση με ένα κανονικό ρούτερ?  :Very Happy:  
και καλύτερα στατιστικά μου δίνουν και στις 3 γραμμές που τα έχω βάλει.

Επίσης γιατί δεν κατάλαβα κάτι. Θα πρέπει να το ρυθμίσεις να παίζει με τους multicast της Ον ή μήπως απλά να το ανοίξεις? Ta ΑΜ200 έχουν κανονικότατα ρυθμίσεις απλών ρουτερ και δεν ρυθμίζεις τίποτα για να παίξουν στην Ον. Απλά επιτρέπουν το IGMPv2 και τίποτα περισσότερο...

----------


## cnp5

> Έστω και έτσι τι τους λοίπει εκτός απο άλλες 3 θύρες switch σε σύγκριση με ένα κανονικό ρούτερ?  
> και καλύτερα στατιστικά μου δίνουν και στις 3 γραμμές που τα έχω βάλει.


Τίποτα βασικό  :Smile:  μια χαρά modem είναι  :Smile:  

Το μόνο που του λύπη είναι (φαντάζομαι γιατί δεν έχω ένα τέτοιο) firewall, intrusion detection και NAT. 
Φυσικά αν έχεις πολλούς υπολογιστές στο σπίτι σου, ένα modem/router θα έκανε σίγουρα καλύτερα τη δουλεία του από ένα απλό modem.

----------


## GnF

> Τίποτα βασικό  μια χαρά modem είναι  
> 
> Το μόνο που του λύπη είναι (φαντάζομαι γιατί δεν έχω ένα τέτοιο) firewall, intrusion detection και NAT. 
> Φυσικά αν έχεις πολλούς υπολογιστές στο σπίτι σου, ένα modem/router θα έκανε σίγουρα καλύτερα τη δουλεία του από ένα απλό modem.


έχει απο όλα αυτά μαν. Κανονικό port forward κάνεις και κανονικότατα σε προστατεύει απο Dos attacks και πάει λεγοντας. 40€ αυτό και άλλα 18€ ένα 10/100 switch..... βρές μου ρούτερ να παίζει φούλ σε Ον και έλα πές μου πόσο κάνει

Ίσως ο μόνος λόγος που αναφέρεται σαν modem είναι το 1 fast ethernet και τίποτα άλλο μιας και δεν έχει και πολλές ακόμα ελείψεις

----------


## mprizes45

Παιδια σας παρακαλώ παιζει ένα ρούτερ που έχω, είναι level 1 fbr 1161??? :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

για να έχεις ίντερνετ παίζουν όλα  
για iptv αυτά που είναι στην πρώτη σελίδα και τα παρακάτω 


*Spoiler:*




			Με άλλα routers το 3play μέχρι στιγμής δουλεύει με Linksys AM200 και AM300
Με τα Linksys WAG200G, Netgear DG834G, Zyxel 661HW δουλεύει το OnRec και το OnCinema, δεν δουλεύει η τηλεόραση
Επίσης απαιτείται άνοιγμα των πορτών 20000 και 20001 UDP

----------


## mprizes45

> για να έχεις ίντερνετ παίζουν όλα  
> για iptv αυτά που είναι στην πρώτη σελίδα και τα παρακάτω 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ευχαριστώ

----------


## eski

Θα ηθελα να ενημερωσω τους χρηστες που σκοπευουν ν' αλλαξουν Router επειδη το Pirelli ειναι 
ελλεεινο οτι ειναι πολυ ευκολο. Το μυστικο ειναι στο Encapsulation να ειναι LLC και ΟΧΙ VC MUX.
Aπο κει και περα ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ Username & Password βαλεις θα παιξει.
Το δοκιμασα σε ενα SMC7904WBRA και δουλευει μια χαρα.
Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια σας αλλα για να πω την αληθεια πιο πολυ με μπερδεψατε παρα με βοηθησατε.
Η μονη διαφορα ειναι στη θεωρητικη ταχυτητα download απο 15227(Pirelli) 15104 (SMC)
Στο www.speedtest.net ομως βγαζει (αναλογα την ωρα) σχεδον τα ιδια (12800Down 980Up)

Kατα τα λοιπα η ON ειναι κορυφαια οσον αφορα επιδοσεις.
Τωρα για Customer Support δε θελω να μιλησω αλλα μη νομιζετε οτι οι αλλοι εναλλακτικοι
ειναι καλυτεροι...

Ευχαριστω...

----------


## paixthsss

> Θα ηθελα να ενημερωσω τους χρηστες που σκοπευουν ν' αλλαξουν Router επειδη το Pirelli ειναι 
> ελλεεινο οτι ειναι πολυ ευκολο. Το μυστικο ειναι στο Encapsulation να ειναι LLC και ΟΧΙ VC MUX.
> Aπο κει και περα ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ Username & Password βαλεις θα παιξει.
> Το δοκιμασα σε ενα SMC7904WBRA και δουλευει μια χαρα.
> Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια σας αλλα για να πω την αληθεια πιο πολυ με μπερδεψατε παρα με βοηθησατε.
> Η μονη διαφορα ειναι στη θεωρητικη ταχυτητα download απο 15227(Pirelli) 15104 (SMC)
> Στο www.speedtest.net ομως βγαζει (αναλογα την ωρα) σχεδον τα ιδια (12800Down 980Up)
> 
> Kατα τα λοιπα η ON ειναι κορυφαια οσον αφορα επιδοσεις.
> ...



Τηλεόραση κανονικά?

----------


## eski

Εχω το πακετο τηλ. & Internet δεν εχω TV

----------


## Avesael

> Θα ηθελα να ενημερωσω τους χρηστες που σκοπευουν ν' αλλαξουν Router επειδη το Pirelli ειναι 
> ελλεεινο οτι ειναι πολυ ευκολο. *Το μυστικο ειναι στο Encapsulation να ειναι LLC και ΟΧΙ VC MUX.*
> Aπο κει και περα ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ Username & Password βαλεις θα παιξει.
> Το δοκιμασα σε ενα SMC7904WBRA και δουλευει μια χαρα.
> Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια σας αλλα για να πω την αληθεια πιο πολυ με μπερδεψατε παρα με βοηθησατε.
> Η μονη διαφορα ειναι στη θεωρητικη ταχυτητα download απο 15227(Pirelli) 15104 (SMC)
> Στο www.speedtest.net ομως βγαζει (αναλογα την ωρα) σχεδον τα ιδια (12800Down 980Up)
> 
> Kατα τα λοιπα η ON ειναι κορυφαια οσον αφορα επιδοσεις.
> ...


Αυτό είναι γνωστό εδώ και μήνες...  :Wink:

----------


## papakion

> Εχω το πακετο τηλ. & Internet δεν εχω TV


Το θέμα μας ειναι βρουμε το πως παιζει και η TV  :Thinking:

----------


## eski

> Αυτό είναι γνωστό εδώ και μήνες...


Μπορει αλλα οταν εγω ρωτησα δε πηρα τη ΣΩΣΤΗ απαντηση

----------


## jirkon

> Το modem που αναφέρει ο GnF παίζουν και παίζουν γιατί δεν είναι routers. Για να παίξει ένα modem/router OnTV, θα πρέπει να υποστηρίζει IGMPv2 πρωτόκολλο και μετά να το ρυθμίσουμε έτσι ώστε να παίζει με τους multicast servers της On. Το πρώτο είναι εύκολο... το δεύτερο ... δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος


Για δες αυτο.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...4&postcount=37

Οποια βοηθεια δεκτη!   :Wink:

----------


## eski

Zyxel 66x   (χωρίς onrec on cinema)

Eισαι σιγουρος για τα Zyxel δοκιμαζω ενα P661-D1 ενω συνχρονιζει 15507/1024 δε παιζει
Αντιθετα ενα SMC7904 παιζει μια χαρα

----------


## zErO_cOoL

To Pirelli μάλλον θύμωσε που το είχα εκτός για 3 μέρες...μετά τη δοκιμή με το Siemens CL-110 ,το ξαναέβαλα και ανέβηκε το attenuation από 21 στα 22db ,και το SNR από τα 15 στα 16db! 
 :ROFL:

----------


## papakion

Πες του οτι δεν θα κανεις Χριστουγεννα μαζί του αλλα με το Siemens και να δεις την Πρωτοχρονια τι εχει να γινει!

Τι έγινε με τις εισερχόμενες σου?

----------


## kinglyr

Για το linksys wag200 βρήκαμε πως παίζει και η IP TV???
Καλή χρονιά...

----------


## lifterhs

D-link DSL G624

----------


## MarioF1

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, 

Τώρα τελευταία πρέπει να κάνω συνέχεια Reboot στο Pirelli. Ενώ το λαμπάκι 'Online' αναβοσβήνει όπως πρέπει, τα sites δεν ανοίγουν και σταματάει και το κατέβασμα αρχείων. Ομως με το Reboot το πρόβλημα λύνεται, έστω και παροδικά. Λέτε να φταίει το Pirelli, ή έχω πάλι πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή? Σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω το Linksys, αλλά θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας. 

Ημουν 15' στην αναμονή και το έκλεισα καθώς  μου ανέβηκε η πίεση πάλι ακούγοντας αυτό το εκνευριστικό τραγούδι...

----------


## atheos71

Όσα είναι συμβατά  κάνουν(όχι iptv)
_Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
VPI/VCI  8/35 
Encapsulation LLC 
Protocol  PPPoE_ 

Noμίζω όμως ότι δε θα δεις ιδιαίτερη διαφορά(έχω κάνει τις δοκιμές μου).Σε κάποιους "λειτούργησε".
Δε χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις...

----------


## MarioF1

Το θέμα είναι να μην χρειάζεται να κάνω reboot κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι...

----------


## atheos71

Δεν πιστεύω πια ότι είναι θέμα ρούτερ οι αποσυγχρονισμοί και τα λάθη(γι αυτό και δε ρίχνω την ευθύνη
στο πιρέλλι).

----------


## MarioF1

Οποτε πρέπει να τους πάρω τηλ. κατά τις 5.00 το πρωί για να πετύχω κάποιον τεχνικό...  :Whistle:

----------


## vassilis3

καθε 2 μέρες κολάει,θέλει reboot
δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει τους τελευταίους 9 μήνες
καμιά προσπάθεια για λύση δεν υπάρχει.
απλά το υπομένεται

----------


## MarioF1

Επικοινώνησα με το κέντρο εξυπηρέτησης και μου είπαν πως θα ρυθμίσουν οι ίδιοι την ταχύτητα σε πιο χαμηλό επίπεδο, επειδή η γραμμή μου δεν έχει καλό noise margin. Λογικά, αν κλειδώσει γύρω στα 10 Μβ, θα είναι αξιόπιστη...

----------


## vassilis3

> Επικοινώνησα με το κέντρο εξυπηρέτησης και μου είπαν πως θα ρυθμίσουν οι ίδιοι την ταχύτητα σε πιο χαμηλό επίπεδο, επειδή η γραμμή μου δεν έχει καλό noise margin. Λογικά, αν κλειδώσει γύρω στα 10 Μβ, θα είναι αξιόπιστη...


θεωρητικά ναι αλλα τελικά όχι
ήμουν κλειδωμένος στα 16/1 
το πήγαμε στα 12/1
μετά στα 9/1
μετά στα 8/1
τζίφος
Όπως και προείπα το πρόβλημα παραμένει
δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει αν το κατεβάσουμε κι αλλο αλλα δεν νομίζω..

----------


## atheos71

Δε νομίζω ότι το ρίξιμο ταχυτήτων είναι ορθή αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος...

----------


## WingComm

Καλημέρα παιδιά.  Χτες πήρα το Linksys AM200.  Από θέμα συγχρονισμού και ίντερνετ είμαστε κοπλε.  Αλλα με πεδευει η IPTV.  Στο ρούτερ έχω βάλει την IP της TV στο DMΖ που υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να ανοίγει όλες της πόρτες αλλά τζίφος.  Δεν δουλεύει.  Αν σας είναι εύκολο να με βοηθήσετε.  Ευχαριστώ και Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους. :One thumb up: 

Firewall is off!

----------


## CRAzYMiLK

Να προσθεσω και γω οτι το USR 9107 A μου παίζει καμπάνα με την ON.
Αντιθέτως το  LINKSYS WAG200G δεν μπορούσε να συγχρονίσει με τίποτα και με οτι firmware και να του έβαλα.
Στο USR 9107 έβαλα το πρωτο firmware *Version 1.1 και ολα καλα.
Τα linksys αν κρινω απο το δικο μου σε χάλια γραμμες δεν έχουν και την καλυτερη συμπεριφορα.
*

----------


## cnp5

> Καλημέρα παιδιά.  Χτες πήρα το Linksys AM200.  Από θέμα συγχρονισμού και ίντερνετ είμαστε κοπλε.  Αλλα με πεδευει η IPTV.  Στο ρούτερ έχω βάλει την IP της TV στο DMΖ που υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να ανοίγει όλες της πόρτες αλλά τζίφος.  Δεν δουλεύει.  Αν σας είναι εύκολο να με βοηθήσετε.  Ευχαριστώ και Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους.
> 
> Firewall is off!


Για να έχεις IPTV (OnRec και OnCinema μόνο), θα πρέπει να κάνεις forward τα ports 20000-20001 στο IP 192.168.1.5 (IP tvbox). Για να έχεις IPTV, το modem σου θα πρέπει να υποστηρίζει το πρωτόκολλο IGMPv2 και επίσης να βρεις τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις για να παίξει (δε τις ξέρουμε ακόμα, τουλάχιστον εγώ  :Smile:  ). Μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις τις οδηγίες εδώ (είναι για το Netgear DG834Gv1 αλλά οι ρυθμίσεις είναι οι ίδιες  :Smile:  ).

----------


## CMS

> Καλημέρα παιδιά.  Χτες πήρα το Linksys AM200.  Από θέμα συγχρονισμού και ίντερνετ είμαστε κοπλε.  Αλλα με πεδευει η IPTV.  Στο ρούτερ έχω βάλει την IP της TV στο DMΖ που υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να ανοίγει όλες της πόρτες αλλά τζίφος.  Δεν δουλεύει.  Αν σας είναι εύκολο να με βοηθήσετε.  Ευχαριστώ και Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους.
> 
> Firewall is off!


Προσπάθησε να διαβάσεις τα post του GnF στην σελίδα 30 και μετά ...κατάφερε να κάνει το AM200 να παίξει μόνο του και όχι σαν switch (χωρίς δηλαδή το pirelli) και IPTV, ONREC, ONCINEMA...

----------


## WingComm

> Προσπάθησε να διαβάσεις τα post του GnF στην σελίδα 30 και μετά ...κατάφερε να κάνει το AM200 να παίξει μόνο του και όχι σαν switch (χωρίς δηλαδή το pirelli) και IPTV, ONREC, ONCINEMA...


Το διάβασα.  Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εχω καρφωτές IP στο σπίτι λόγο AWMN.  Αλλα έτσι ήταν και το Pirelli.  Και του IPTV του δίνω ακριβώς την ίδια δευθυνση που είχε στο Pirelli.  Το βλέπω λίγο παράλογο να φταιέι αυτο.

Επίσης δεν είδα να λεει πουθενά αν ανοίγει πόρτες και ποιές.  Εκτος αν δεν διάβασα σωστά.


 :Smile:

----------


## WingComm

Το βρήκα!!!! Είχα κάνει βλακεία τελικά και είχα αφήσει και του Pirelli το DHCP ανοικτό(Το χρησιμοιώ για ασύρματο).  Μόλις έσβησα το Pirelli έπαιξε ή TV.  

ΜΕ Liksys AM200 παίζει ή TV παιδιά.  Είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση αφού κάνει μόνο 50Ε.  

 :One thumb up:

----------


## Geo

> Νομίζω οτι σε λίγο καιρό και μόλις ενεργοποιηθουν ακόμα περισσότεροι, κάποιος θα βρεί το τρόπο να συνδεθεί με επιτυχία και το tv box... είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων και τίποτα άλλο.
> Προς το παρόν ο συνδιασμός ενός ρουτερ της αγοράς για καλό download και το pirelli για iptv είναι η μόνη λύση για κάποιον που θέλει να τα συνδιάσει και τα δύο...


Πως γίνεται αυτό; (Έχω USR 9108).

----------


## GnF

> Το βρήκα!!!! Είχα κάνει βλακεία τελικά και είχα αφήσει και του Pirelli το DHCP ανοικτό(Το χρησιμοιώ για ασύρματο).  Μόλις έσβησα το Pirelli έπαιξε ή TV.  
> 
> ΜΕ Liksys AM200 παίζει ή TV παιδιά.  Είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση αφού κάνει μόνο 50Ε.


και με ένα switch των 14€ έχεις ένα κανονικότατο ρουτερ. Συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω γιατί το λένε modem το AM200

----------


## Avesael

Router Reboot and Starting @ 25/12/2007 20:15

2567 crc errors - 00:18 @ 27/12/2007

2864 crc errors - 11:09 @ 27/12/2007

5464 crc errors - 13:16 @ 29/12/2007

6818 crc errors - 15:45 @ 30/12/2007

Στο Far End Indicator και κλείδωμα σε Fast Path...

9891 crc errors - 10:53 @ 1/1/2008

15536 crc errors - 13:39 @ 6/1/2008

*Συνεχής λειτουργία από 25/12/2007....

Όλα τα υπόλοιπα λάθη είναι 0(μηδέν)

*Είναι εμφανές πλέον ότι αυτό που συνέβει ανήμερα τα Χριστούγεννα, ήταν συμπτωματικό και 

τυχαίο (Τα εκατομμύρια λάθη και το κόλλημα της γραμμής χωρίς αποσυγχρονισμό ή αποσύνδεση)

*12 ημέρες συνολικά* συνεχόμενης και δίχως προβλήματα, σύνδεσης...

----------


## WingComm

> και με ένα switch των 14€ έχεις ένα κανονικότατο ρουτερ. Συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω γιατί το λένε modem το AM200


Ναι ενοητε ότι έχω ένα switch πάνω του. :Smile:

----------


## ntoum

εχει δοκιμάσει κανεις να συνδέσει ταυτόχρονα το pirelli για να έχει tv και ένα δικό του modem στον υπολογιστη για το internet;

----------


## Rebel Scum

Έβαλα πάνω το Baudtec από το connex και το Attn έπεσε από 31 σε 24 και τα CRC λάθη είναι μηδέν...το κουφό είναι ότι έχει ακόμα περασμένα τα user/pass της otenet αλλά λειτουργεί κανονικότατα.

----------


## Avesael

Είναι ADSL2+ το Baudtec που έχεις;

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Είναι ADSL2+ το Baudtec που έχεις;


Ναι αυτό που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ, έχει μια μόνο ethernet θύρα και δεν έχει και wireless...είναι λίγο νωρίς να πω ότι έλυσε το πρόβλημα που έχω με το κόλλημα αλλά μέχρι τώρα λειτουργεί...

----------


## atheos71

Όσο σου παίζει άστο.Και βλέπεις ...

----------


## Avesael

Δε σε ενδιαφέρει η IPtv όμως;

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Δε σε ενδιαφέρει η IPtv όμως;


Τι να κάνω βάζω πάνω το ζαντολάστιχο όταν τη χρησιμοποιώ...κυρίως όμως με ενδιαφέρει το νετ...

----------


## amora

Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά; Δεύτερη αναφορά που διαβάζω ότι το κόλλημα μάλλον λύνεται με άλλο router! Τελικά μήπως φταίει το ζαντολάστιχο; Μήπως το configuration της IPTV που έχει το pirelli; Θα μας τρελλάνουν τελείως... Εγώ πάντως δε δίνω ούτε ευρώ για αγορά άλλου router για να λύσω το πρόβλημά ΤΟΥΣ. Θα τους ταράξω στις καταγγελίες.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά; Δεύτερη αναφορά που διαβάζω ότι το κόλλημα μάλλον λύνεται με άλλο router! Τελικά μήπως φταίει το ζαντολάστιχο; Μήπως το configuration της IPTV που έχει το pirelli; Θα μας τρελλάνουν τελείως... Εγώ πάντως δε δίνω ούτε ευρώ για αγορά άλλου router για να λύσω το πρόβλημά ΤΟΥΣ. Θα τους ταράξω στις καταγγελίες.


Μην προτρέχεις με τα άλλα router...άστα να τα δουμε λίγο σε βάθος χρόνου..

Δεν έχει κανένας κάνα cisco να δούμε τι γίνεται...γιατί για αγορά του συγκεκριμένου θέλεις πάγια 3 ετών :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Aρκετά ρούτερς παίζουν(εκτός της  iptv) με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.
Μετά από μια εβδομάδα κάνε μια ενημέρωση εντυπώσεων να δούμε.

----------


## space440

ρε παιδια επειδει ειμαι λιγο καιρο στην και εχω προβλημα με τα ping γιατι ειμαι gamer και εχο προβλημα με τα κολο ping επειδει διαβασα εδω τι λετε και βγαινει το συμπερασμα δηλαδη οτι για ολα φταιει to pirreli? και αν αγορασω αυτο τπ ρουτερ που λετε θα ειναι ολα μια χαρα? και αν ναι που μπορω να το βρω αυτο το ρουτερ ?και αν κανει το μονο που χρειαζετε μετα ασ πουμε το καινουργιο ρουτερ ειναι να απλα να συνδεσουμε τα καλωδια και θα μπει ι θελει καποιες ρυθμισεις απο μεσα το καινουργιο ρουτερακι?θελω μια σαφη απαντηση για να 3ερω τι θα κανω

----------


## vassilis3

..............το pirelli συγχρόνίζει με ον στα 1/12 αλλά με συνεχόμενα κολλήματα (2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα)
έβαλά το linksys ΄συγχόνισε 1/8 και από τότε δεν έχει κολλήσει ποτε (3 εβδομάδες τώρα) 
(για να σας προλάβω το πρόβλημα υπήρχε ακόμα και όταν το pirelli ήταν συχρονισμένο στο 1/9)
σημειώνω ότι sto linksys έβαλα το τελευταίο fimware με το παλιό κολούσε και αυτό

----------


## nemesis000

Το Linksys WAG200G εξακολουθεί να δουλέυει με ΟΝ? Γιατί πριν απο 10 μέρες παπαλα....

Αν ναι ποιές ρυθμίσεις χρησιμοποιείτε?

----------


## charis_k

Ρυθμισεις:
DSL Modulation Mode: adsl2+ (kai to G.dmt με βοηθησε οπως σου εξηγω παρακατω...) 
Encapsulation: RFC 2516 PPPoE 
Multiplexing: LLC 
Qos: UBR 
VPI: 8 
VCI: 35 
name/pass:on/on αν τελικα χρειαζεται...




Εκεινες τις ημερες στις οποιες αναφερεσαι :
στα 16 ειχα αποσυνδεσεις.Τους ειπα να με πανε στα 12 παλι...
δοκιμασα ολα τα f/w ματαια...
Γυρισα στο 1.01.06
και το εβαλα απο adsl2+ σε adsl2 kai ola ok!!!!!!!! :Thinking: 
με το + ηθελε πανω απο 10 λεπτα να συνδεθει και μπορει να μην τα καταφερνε

Τωρα το ξαναγυρισα σε + στα 12 και ολα παλι οκ.

Εχω ηδη πει 2 φορες για ακυρωση στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη αν συνεχισει το κακο σε μια γραμμη που σηκωνει 22Μβ. :Warning: 
(ειχα θεμα και με κινητα κοσμοτε σε αλλη φαση αυτες τις μερες και με ΜΕΡΙΚΑ σταθερα :Sad: )
Την 3 θα βγαλω τον ζονγκ στην "οχ τελεκομς" :Closed topic: 

*ΥΓ:για αυτους ειναι κοινο μυστικο οτι το δικτυο τους ειναι τελικα Γ.Τ.Π. Ειχα παρει προ μηνα να με πανε στα 16 και μου ειπαν να βαλω το ελαστικο τους. Μου λεει σηκωνεις μεχρι 22...θα σε παω στα 15 και αν εισαι οκ, σε μια βδομαδα στα 16. του λεω, αφου εσυ το επιβαβαιωσες-παω μεχρι 22! Βαλε με απο τωρα στα 16...μου λεει καλυτερα ετσι για να ειμαστε σιγουροι
ΒΓΑΛΤΕ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΣΑΣ!!!*

----------


## space440

διλαδη ρε παιδες να το παρω το Linksys WAG200G? και θα λειτουργουν ολα κανονικα και το τηλεφωνω και το tv και το internet?απλα θελω μια απαντηση μην δωσω τσαμπα 75 ευρω.ας μου απαντησει καποιος pls  :Razz:

----------


## vassilis3

> διλαδη ρε παιδες να το παρω το Linksys WAG200G? και θα λειτουργουν ολα κανονικα και το τηλεφωνω και το tv και το internet?απλα θελω μια απαντηση μην δωσω τσαμπα 75 ευρω.ας μου απαντησει καποιος pls


Δεν παιζει TV

----------


## charis_k

> διλαδη ρε παιδες να το παρω το Linksys WAG200G? και θα λειτουργουν ολα κανονικα και το τηλεφωνω και το tv και το internet?απλα θελω μια απαντηση μην δωσω τσαμπα 75 ευρω.ας μου απαντησει καποιος pls


Απο tv μονο onrec με το wag200g, απο οτι διαβαζω.
Δεν το εψαξα πολυ...

----------


## Avesael

OnRec, OnCinema με WAG200G.
ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ (δηλ. και TV) με το AM200. (Thanks to GnF)

Απλά, με το AM200 θα χρειαστεί κι ένα switch για να μπορεί να δώσει και στο tvbox ή και σε άλλους η/υ , μιας και είναι απλό modem και όχι router (Έχει μία ethernet θύρα)

----------


## space440

δηλαδη να το αγορασω σωστα?και απο online gaming πως παει αυτο το ρουτερ καλα σε θεματα ping εννοω,αν το εχει δοκιμασει καποιος ασ μου πει γιατι με ενδιαφερει παρα πολυ.και κατι τελευταιο απο που μπορω να το αγορασω το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ?

----------


## Avesael

http://www.e-shop.gr
http://www.you.gr

Και αλλού ασφαλώς...

----------


## space440

θελω να ρωτισω και κατι αλλο.βασικα τα προβληματα που εχω αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι οτι εχω πολυ θορυβο στο τηλεφωνω και πολυ Ping οσο αναφορα το online gaming εαν παρω αυτο το ρουτερ που λετε θα λυθει το προβλημα μου?ειχε καποιος τα ιδια προβληματα με μενα και τωρα ειναι οκ? :Thinking:

----------


## papakion

βασικά...όχι... δεν ειναι θεμα ρουτερ τα μεγάλα pings αλλα ουτε και ο θορυβος στο τηλέφωνο...
ειναι ολα θεμα καλής γραμμης

----------


## Avesael

Εγώ πάντως αύριο θα χτυπήσω ένα AM200...  :Boxing:

----------


## papakion

το χτύπησες  :Boxing:  Χρηστο? για λεγε , για λεγε

----------


## nemesis000

Τo WAG200G έχει πάψει να δουλεύει τουλάχιστον για μένα...

DSLAM Νεόυ Κόσμου
7996 / 1024

----------


## vassilis3

> Τo WAG200G έχει πάψει να δουλεύει τουλάχιστον για μένα...
> 
> DSLAM Νεόυ Κόσμου
> 7996 / 1024


Από χθές μία απο τα ίδια, ενώ συγχρονίζει δεν πέρνει ΙΡ
έβαλα το Pirelli φαίνεται να δουλευει ειδωμεν

----------


## space440

ενταξει μαγκες επειδει η κατασταση δεν παλευεται με την κολοεταιρια θα κανω μια πολυ ωραια διακοπη και φυγαμε για OTE χωρις πολλα πολλα για να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο.αντε γεια

----------


## Avesael

> το χτύπησες  Χρηστο? για λεγε , για λεγε


Δεν πρόλαβα να πάω, αλλά μετά και το σημερινό φιάσκο, και η 70αρα που είχα δώσει για το wag200g, ήταν και τα τελευταία φράγκα για την πάρτη τους...
Όσο κι αν δεν το θέλω, δε μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς...
Τουλάχιστόν εκεί θα έχω το αυτονόητο, ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ! 
Πάω Ο.Τ.Ε. ....

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Πάω Ο.Τ.Ε. ....


πάμε πλατεία  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## goddesszoi

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> πάμε πλατεία



*Spoiler:*




			Τι μου θύμισες τώρα!!!Εδώ εμείς έχουμε ένα σουβλατζίδικο Πάμε Πλατεία!!

Μιααααμμμμ  :Stunned:

----------


## WingComm

Συνέβη κάτι πολύ παράξενο χτες με το TVBOX.  Όπως έχω γράψει και πιο πριν, έχω πάρει το AM200 και παίζουν όλα, TV, ONREC, ONCINEMA.  Αλλά χτες ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να παίζει η TV τελείως. Μετά από πολλά restart του router και restart του TVBOX δεν κατάφερα να το κάνω να παίξει.

Τελικά έπαιξε αλλά έπρεπε να κάνω τα εξής.  έπρεπε να βάλω πάλι το Pirelli πάνω με την TVBOX.  Άφησα το TVBOX να παίξει για 5 λεπτά και μετά ξαναεβαλα το AM200 και όλα είναι OK.

Εσεις που έχετε το AM200 έχετε συναντήσει πότε κάτι παρόμοιο.  Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά μου φαινετε παράλογο να δουλεύει μετά από σύνδεση με το Pirelli.  Να δω τι αλλά κουφά θα δούμε :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## cnp5

> Συνέβη κάτι πολύ παράξενο χτες με το TVBOX.  Όπως έχω γράψει και πιο πριν, έχω πάρει το AM200 και παίζουν όλα, TV, ONREC, ONCINEMA.  Αλλά χτες ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να παίζει η TV τελείως. Μετά από πολλά restart του router και restart του TVBOX δεν κατάφερα να το κάνω να παίξει.
> 
> Τελικά έπαιξε αλλά έπρεπε να κάνω τα εξής.  έπρεπε να βάλω πάλι το Pirelli πάνω με την TVBOX.  Άφησα το TVBOX να παίξει για 5 λεπτά και μετά ξαναεβαλα το AM200 και όλα είναι OK.
> 
> Εσεις που έχετε το AM200 έχετε συναντήσει πότε κάτι παρόμοιο.  Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά μου φαινετε παράλογο να δουλεύει μετά από σύνδεση με το Pirelli.  Να δω τι αλλά κουφά θα δούμε


Το AM200 δεν έχει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις για το tvbox. Έτσι αν για κάποιο λόγο η On αλλάξει για παράδειγμα τον ip του Web server που ασχολείται με τη tv, το AM200 δε θα μπορέσει να δώσει τις αλλαγές στο tvbox σου. Το ίδιο φυσικά ισχύει και στη περίπτωση που το tvbox κάνοντας reset, χάσει τις ρυθμίσεις του. 
Βάζοντας το pirelli κατάφερες να δώσεις στο tvbox τις ρυθμίσεις που αυτό έψαχνε αλλά δεν έβρισκε με το AM200. Μετά το setup από το pirelli του tvbox, το ΑΜ200 μπορούσε ποια να εξυπηρετήσει σωστά το tvbox.

----------


## atheos71

> Δεν πρόλαβα να πάω, αλλά μετά και το σημερινό φιάσκο, και η 70αρα που είχα δώσει για το wag200g, ήταν και τα τελευταία φράγκα για την πάρτη τους...
> Όσο κι αν δεν το θέλω, δε μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς...
> Τουλάχιστόν εκεί θα έχω το αυτονόητο, ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ! 
> Πάω Ο.Τ.Ε. ....


Πλάκα κάνεις!Τον έλεγες νταβοδεινόσαυρο αν δεν κάνω λάθος πριν λίγες μέρες...

----------


## Avesael

Νταβοδεινόσαυρος, αλλά σταθερός και αξιόπιστος (θέλουμε δε θέλουμε)...

----------


## atheos71

O τίτλος του θέματος θά 'πρεπε να ήταν όχι ο υπάρχων αλλά ο κάτωθι:
*"Άλλα ADSL2+ router(εκτός pirelli)παίζουν με την ΟΝ ,αυτή παίζει;"*

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 1 Minutes and 54 Seconds later........




> Νταβοδεινόσαυρος, αλλά σταθερός και αξιόπιστος (θέλουμε δε θέλουμε)...


Σε σχέση πάντα μ' αυτούς τους ψευτοπαρόχους ναι.

----------


## Avesael

Μα πάντα αναφερόμαστε σε σχέση με τους έχοντες ολίγα προβλήματα έως πολλά, εναλλακτικούς παρόχους...

----------


## atheos71

Aπάντηση έδωσες στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...60#post1747760 μήνυμα 99.

----------


## r0cc0

*paidia kalispera eimai kainourios sto forum kai aformi i energopoiisi mou stin on. mporei kapoios na me boithisei k na mou pei an mporw anti gia to pirelli na sindesw epanw to router linksys??? kai an nai thelei rithmiseis?
efxaristw*

----------


## CMS

:Welcome: 

στις ρυθμίσεις του Linksys

 PPoE, LLC VPI=8, VCI=35, Modulation ADSL2+, username=on, Password=on

----------


## GnF

> *paidia kalispera eimai kainourios sto forum kai aformi i energopoiisi mou stin on. mporei kapoios na me boithisei k na mou pei an mporw anti gia to pirelli na sindesw epanw to router linksys??? kai an nai thelei rithmiseis?
> efxaristw*


γοργά γοργά

 Επέλεξε PPPOE
VPI:8, VCI: 35
Multiplex: VC (αν δεν δουλεύει δοκίμασε μία και LLC αλλά κατα 99% VC είναι)
Username: on
password: on
DSL Modulation: G.992.5 (ADSL2+)

Αν θές να είναι always on η σύνδεση επέλεξε το keep alive και βάλε redial period 0
Αν θές όταν δεν χρησημοποιείς το νετ να αποσυνδέεται το ρούτερ επέλεξε το Connect on Demand και βάλε και μετά απο πόσο χρόνο αδράνειας θα αποσυνδεθεί.

Φτιάχνεις και το NAT και το Firewall και είσαι σουπερ. Να ξέρεις ότι ρουτερ που παίζει και τηλεώραση μαζί είναι εκτός του pirelli λίγα (και απο linksys μόνο 1 ή 2), άρα κατα 99% δεν θα έχεις τηλεώραση (ONTV). για το ONRec ίσως να πρέπει να ανοίξεις μερικές πορτούλες (20000-20001 αν δεν κάνω λάθος)

----------


## TLG

Τελικα δουλευουν αλλα ρούτερ ή ισχυει αυτο που εγραψαν καποιοι φιλοι ποιο πριν οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα ??

----------


## atheos71

Δουλεύουν(για internet).Mε τα ίδια προβλήματα ... που έχει και το pirelli ...

----------


## TLG

Tουλάχιστον το upnp να δουλευει σωστα?

----------


## GnF

> Δουλεύουν(για internet).Mε τα ίδια προβλήματα ... που έχει και το pirelli ...


Υπάρχουν και μερικά που δουλεύουν και σε τηλεώραση φουλ. σε 2 γραμμές που έχω αλλάξει το πιρελλι κοπήκαν και τα d/c

----------


## TLG

> Υπάρχουν και μερικά που δουλεύουν και σε τηλεώραση φουλ. σε 2 γραμμές που έχω αλλάξει το πιρελλι κοπήκαν και τα d/c


Eννοεις το Linksys Wag200  κ το netgear 834G ?

Kανενα απο τα καινουρια ασυρματα router που εχουν και 270mbps (N)  να δουλευει σωστα???

----------


## maximus1

Geia sas paidia .

Thelo na rotiso .Εχω ενα router speedtouch 716i 
Paizei on ιντερνετ μια χαρα μεχρι στιγμής .
Μπορει να πει κανεις για να δουλεψει  TV τι πρεπει να γινει ?.
Μπορω να το δουλεψω σαν modem με πιρελλι ρουτερ αλλα σε αυτη την περίπτωση το 
PIRELLI πως σεταρεται ???.

----------


## Evangelos

Χάριν του freeman το *SpeedTouch 585i v6* παίζει άψογα OnTV, OnREC, και OnCINEMA, και αυτή την στιγμή αυτό χρησιμοποιώ, με το τελευταίο firmware.
'Ετσι έχω πλέον πλήρη ελευθερία στη χρήση SNMP traffic εργαλείων, Telnet sessions, Fixed IPs, MAC filtering στο WiFi, WDS, DMT tool, και πάει λέγοντας.

Το SpeedTouch είναι πράγματι ένας απο τους καλύτερους ADSL routers που υπάρχουν σήμερα (το ίδιο και το Pirelli, αν ήταν ξεκλείδωτο), και πιστεύω και άλλα μοντέλα εκτός του 585 παίζουν.

Περισσότερα εδώ με κάποια χρήσιμα downloads για να καταλάβετε για ποιό λόγο και δεν είναι εύκολο να παίξει OnTV οποιοσδήποτε router.

----------


## TLG

Μολις αλλαξα το bios σε ενα USR 9108 απο annex B σε annex  A  , αλλα ενω μπαινω κανονικα στο firmware παρ'ολα αυτα οταν βαζω τοκαλωδιο της τηλεφωνικης γραμμης δεν αναβει καθολου το λαμπακι του συγχρονισμου ...Καμια ιδέα ???

----------


## cconstan

Αγορασα το Linksys AM200 Modem ADSL2 απο το eshop. Αποτι φαινεται θα χρειαστω τη βοηθεια σας για να το σεταρω.
το συνδεω με το καλωδιο ethernet με το PC.
Ενεργοποιω το 1394 net adapter. Βγαζει connected στα 400Mbps
(το 1394 net adapetr connected στα 400Mbps είναι το local area connection;; )

Στο AM200 αναβουν το power to ethernet kai to DSL(μετα από λιγο)
δεν συνδεομαι στο ιντερνετ αλλα ουτε και στη διευθυνση 192.168.1.1 
Στο status του 1394 λεει send 0 received 0

Δοκιμασα και αλλο καλωδιο ethernet αλλα τα ίδια....
τρεχω το CD με το setup που εχει στο κουτι αλλα και αυτο δεν βρίσκει το μοντεμ και κάνει time out

Στα properties του 1394 εχει ενεργοποιημενο μόνο το TCP/IP




Τελος εχω και μια φιλοσοφικη απορια: Οταν λετε οτι το pirelli ειναι κλειδωμενο, τι ακριβώς δε σε αφήνει να κάνεις;; :Embarassed:

----------


## freeman

> Αγορασα το Linksys AM200 Modem ADSL2 απο το eshop. Αποτι φαινεται θα χρειαστω τη βοηθεια σας για να το σεταρω.
> το συνδεω με το καλωδιο ethernet με το PC.
> Ενεργοποιω το 1394 net adapter. Βγαζει connected στα 400Mbps
> (το 1394 net adapetr connected στα 400Mbps είναι το local area connection;; )
> 
> Στο AM200 αναβουν το power to ethernet kai to DSL(μετα από λιγο)
> δεν συνδεομαι στο ιντερνετ αλλα ουτε και στη διευθυνση 192.168.1.1 
> Στο status του 1394 λεει send 0 received 0
> 
> ...


το 1394 net adapter ΔΕΝ είναι κάρτα δικτύου ethernet. Είναι δίκτυο πάνω από σύνδεση firewire. Μάλλον δεν έχεις εγκαταστήσει τους drivers για την *ethernet* κάρτα δικτύου σου. Ρίξε μια ματιά στο device manager στην ενότητα network adapters να δεις τι έχουν αναγνωρίσει τα windows

Κλειδωμένο pirelli σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις τη δυνατότητα πλήρους παραμετροποίησης που θα είχες αν είχες αγοράσει ένα router π.χ από ένα μαγαζί. Ουσιαστικά στο pirelli σαν απλός user (on) μπορείς να κάνεις πολύ συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Στην αρχή το port forwarding ήτανε ανενεργό για να καταλάβεις, αλλά μετά από το κράξιμο που φάγανε, βγάλανε νέο firmware που αφήνει και αυτή τη λειτουργία.

----------


## cconstan

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ freeman.  :Worthy: 
Μου συμβαινει κατι μαλλον κουλο.
Το mοtherboerd (MSI) εχει μονο μια τρυπα για RJ45 και αυτη την αναγνωριζει ως 1394
Παω στο site της MSI και βλεπω οτι το δικο μου εχει LAN αλλα οχι 1394
Στο device manager στην ενότητα network adapters βρισκω:  1394 net adapter & USB remote NDIS network device
πουθενα ethernet ή LAN
Τι driver του λειπει;
Μηπως είναι δαιμονισμενο;
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## cconstan

Μαλλον εβγαλα καποια ακρη. Τωρα εχω local area connection στα 100Mbps και εντοπιζει το ΑΜ200
ανοιγω τη στη διευθυνση 192.168.1.1 δίνω "on" kai "on"   και μου λέει login FAIL   :Mad: 

ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ

----------


## marioscs

> Μαλλον εβγαλα καποια ακρη. Τωρα εχω local area connection στα 100Mbps και εντοπιζει το ΑΜ200
> ανοιγω τη στη διευθυνση 192.168.1.1 δίνω "on" kai "on"   και μου λέει login FAIL  
> 
> ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ


προφανώς σου λέει login FAIL. Στο AM200 πας να μπεις όχι στο pirelli.

Θα πρέπει να βάλεις τα default username & password του ΑΜ200. Πιστεύω είναι "admin" και "admin" . (έτσι είναι στα linkys που ξέρω. ας διορθώσει κάποιος...).

on & on θα βάλεις στο σημείο που σου λέει για τη σύνδεση τι username και pass έχεις.

----------


## gangel

> Χάριν του freeman το *SpeedTouch 585i v6* παίζει άψογα OnTV, OnREC, και OnCINEMA, και αυτή την στιγμή αυτό χρησιμοποιώ, με το τελευταίο firmware.
> 'Ετσι έχω πλέον πλήρη ελευθερία στη χρήση SNMP traffic εργαλείων, Telnet sessions, Fixed IPs, MAC filtering στο WiFi, WDS, DMT tool, και πάει λέγοντας.
> 
> Το SpeedTouch είναι πράγματι ένας απο τους καλύτερους ADSL routers που υπάρχουν σήμερα (το ίδιο και το Pirelli, αν ήταν ξεκλείδωτο), και πιστεύω και άλλα μοντέλα εκτός του 585 παίζουν.
> 
> Περισσότερα εδώ με κάποια χρήσιμα downloads για να καταλάβετε για ποιό λόγο και δεν είναι εύκολο να παίξει OnTV οποιοσδήποτε router.


 Τι διαφορά έχεις σε συγχρονισμό και στατιστικά με το 585 σε σχέση με το pirelli; Επίσης πόσο  καιρό το έχεις επάνω και αν έχεις παρατηρήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα του 585 σε σχέση με την ον; ΑΝ παίζουν όλα άψογα μάλλον πάω να το πάρω και εγω  :Whistle: 

edit: 

Προς το παρόν είμαι με το usr 9106 το οποίο σε σχέση με τα στατιστικά του pirelli (δίπλα) συγχρονίζει στα 8128 / 864  με θόρυβο 6.7 / 14 χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις με ποιο γρήγορο σερφάρισμα με τo on rec & on cinema να δουλεύουν (χωρίς σπασίματα στην εικόνα και ήχο με τα torrent ανοιχτά και η γραμμή δουλεύει στο full), το live πρόγραμμα δυστηχώς δε λειτουργεί.

----------


## cconstan

Thanks marioscs!

τελικα συνδεθηκα στο Internet μετο  AM200 !!!  :One thumb up: 

Σεταρα το ΑΜ200 μεσω του CD που είχε. Δηλωσα εκει username και password
Το καινουργιο προβλημα που εχω (και τελευταιο ελπιζω...) είναι οτι ανοιγω τη διευθυνση 192.168.1.1 δίνω (τουλαχιστον 10 φορες) οτι δηλωσα και μου λέει login FAIL. Δίνω  on" kai "on" και μου λέει login FAIL   
Δίνω "admin" και "admin" και μου λέει login FAIL 
Πως μπορω να κανω reset to password ωστε να ξαναγίνει admin που είναι το default ;;
Πως θα δω τα properties της γραμμής; 
Στο device manager δεν βρισκω το AM200. που βρίσκεται οεο;;;

----------


## marioscs

> Thanks marioscs!
> 
> τελικα συνδεθηκα στο Internet μετο  AM200 !!! 
> 
> Σεταρα το ΑΜ200 μεσω του CD που είχε. Δηλωσα εκει username και password
> Το καινουργιο προβλημα που εχω (και τελευταιο ελπιζω...) είναι οτι ανοιγω τη διευθυνση 192.168.1.1 δίνω (τουλαχιστον 10 φορες) οτι δηλωσα και μου λέει login FAIL. Δίνω  on" kai "on" και μου λέει login FAIL   
> Δίνω "admin" και "admin" και μου λέει login FAIL 
> Πως μπορω να κανω reset to password ωστε να ξαναγίνει admin που είναι το default ;;
> Πως θα δω τα properties της γραμμής; 
> Στο device manager δεν βρισκω το AM200. που βρίσκεται οεο;;;


Ένα ένα... λογικά θα δεις ένα κουμπάκι στο πίσω μέρος του modem, μεταξύ power και ethernet, που λέει "reset". το πατάς εκείνο για 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα βάζοντας μέσα ένα στυλο / μολύβι , και επανέρχονται οι αρχικές ρυθμίσεις και *χάνονται* οι ρυθμίσεις που έδωσες για την ΟΝ.

Το modem έχει τις αρχικές ρυθμίσεις admin admin κτλ. Όταν θα αλλάξεις τον κωδικό πρόσεξε να μη βιαστείς και να πληκτρολογήσεις λάθος κάτι.

θα μπείς και θα ξαναβάλεις τις ρυθμίσεις για να ενωθείς με ΟΝ.

properties τις γραμμής θα δεις όταν μπεις στο 192.168.1.1 , υποθέτω πηγαίνοντας στο status πάνω δεξιά. εκεί κάπου θα τα λέει . Δεν έχω το συγκεκριμένο router so δε ξέρω ....

Στο device manager δε θα το δεις το ΑΜ200 διότι ΔΕΝ συνδέεται με USB, αλλά με ETHERNET, και ως εκ τούτου, δεν είναι εγκατεστημένο στον υπολογιστή σου. Όπως και δε θα έβλεπες ένα υπολογιστή με τον οποίο είσαι στο ίδιο LAN στο device manager. 

Για οτιδήποτε άλλο εδώ είμαστε  :One thumb up:

----------


## tsoris

> Χάριν του freeman το *SpeedTouch 585i v6* παίζει άψογα OnTV, OnREC, και OnCINEMA, και αυτή την στιγμή αυτό χρησιμοποιώ, με το τελευταίο firmware.
> 'Ετσι έχω πλέον πλήρη ελευθερία στη χρήση SNMP traffic εργαλείων, Telnet sessions, Fixed IPs, MAC filtering στο WiFi, WDS, DMT tool, και πάει λέγοντας.
> 
> Το SpeedTouch είναι πράγματι ένας απο τους καλύτερους ADSL routers που υπάρχουν σήμερα (το ίδιο και το Pirelli, αν ήταν ξεκλείδωτο), και πιστεύω και άλλα μοντέλα εκτός του 585 παίζουν.
> 
> Περισσότερα εδώ με κάποια χρήσιμα downloads για να καταλάβετε για ποιό λόγο και δεν είναι εύκολο να παίξει OnTV οποιοσδήποτε router.



Μπορείς να μου στείλει καποιος επακριβώς τις ρυθμίσεις του speedtouch 585 v6 για να έχω κι εγώ OnTv και τα παρελκόμενα??

----------


## maximus1

Αν γινεται τις ρυθμισεις για speedtouch  kai on-tv θα ηθελα και εγώ.

----------


## David

> Μολις αλλαξα το bios σε ενα USR 9108 απο annex B σε annex A , αλλα ενω μπαινω κανονικα στο firmware παρ'ολα αυτα οταν βαζω τοκαλωδιο της τηλεφωνικης γραμμης δεν αναβει καθολου το λαμπακι του συγχρονισμου ...Καμια ιδέα ???


 
Και εμένα το ίδιο μου κάνει!  :Whistle: 

Ακριβός ίδια περίπτωση!

----------


## BlueChris

ΓΜΤ .. έχω το speedtouch και κάθεται και δεν μπορώ να το βάλω γιατί ήταν ISDN... υπάρχει καμία μόντα να παίξει σε PSTN γραμμή?.

----------


## Evangelos

Για να παίξει το *SpeedTouch 585* v6 full *OnTV, OnREC, OnCinema*, και φυσικά να έχετε πρόσβαση στο Internet:
1) Κάνετε Upgrade στο firmware 7.4.1.7 (παίζει και με προηγούμενες, αλλά το παρακάτω configuration έχει γίνει save με αυτήν). Θα το βρείτε εδώ.
2) Αλλάξτε στο αρχείο αυτό τα XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX με την MacAddress του TV Box σας (π.χ. με το Notepad)
3) Φορτώστε το αρχείο στο ST585, και

είστε On...

Υ.Γ. Καλού-κακού φυλάξτε και το υπάρχον configuration που έχετε πριν το πρώτο βήμα

----------


## asimako

Έχω ένα Zyxel P660HW-D1. Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να το κάνει να παίξει ?
Γιατί μέχρι τώρα άδικα παιδεύομαι !!!!  :Wall:

----------


## maximus1

File Evangele eyxaristo

To thema einai οτι εχω αλλο  router speedtouch το 716V5 το οποίο εχει τα ιδια  menou me to 585 αλλα σίγουρα  οχι to idio .INI file.
Οποτε χρειάζομαι την  διαδικασια.

----------


## BlueChris

Επειδή έχω ασχοληθεί πολύ με το CLI του 585 και κάθησα και είδα τις extra commands που έχει βάλει μέσα ο φίλος Ευάγγελος αν σώσεις το υπάρχων configuration σου και δεις δίπλα δίπλα το άλλο θα δεις τι πρέπει να προσθέσεις στο δικό σου εύκολα.

----------


## Evangelos

> File Evangele eyxaristo
> 
> To thema einai οτι εχω αλλο  router speedtouch το 716V5 το οποίο εχει τα ιδια  menou me to 585 αλλα σίγουρα  οχι to idio .INI file.
> Οποτε χρειάζομαι την  διαδικασια.


Δεν το γνωρίζω το 716v5, αλλά δοκίμασε να του φορτώσεις το παραπάνω INI αρχείο (αφού φυλάξεις πρώτα το δικό σου). Το πολύ-πολύ να κολλήσει και να θέλει reset. Δεν χάνεις τίποτα!
Αν φορτώσει, έλεγξε απο τα menu του τις δηλώσεις που πήρε, κάνε ένα save να στις "βγάλει" σε άλλο ΙΝΙ αρχείο, και σύγκρινέ το με το δικό μου που του φόρτωσες. Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα δεις τι δεν "πέρασε".
Το σημαντικό βέβαια είναι να δεις στο "broadband connections" αν το
1) DSL συνδέθηκε (η γραμμή σου είναι ΟΚ)
2) ppp0 interface είναι επάνω (έχεις πρόσβαση στο Internet), και
3) OnTV interface είναι επάνω (έχεις full OnTV) 

Αν τα CLI interface του 716v5 και του 585v6 είναι αρκετά κοινά, οι πιό πολλές εντολές απο το INI θα περάσουν. Προυπόθεση είναι το 716v5 να υποστηρίζει multicasting & IGMP signaling.

Καλή τύχη. 

Αα μας πούνε και οι υπόλοιποι αν καταφέρανε να κάνουν το δικό τους SpeedTouch να δουλέψει.

........Auto merged post: Evangelos added 16 Minutes and 45 Seconds later........




> Έχω ένα Zyxel P660HW-D1. Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να το κάνει να παίξει ?
> Γιατί μέχρι τώρα άδικα παιδεύομαι !!!!


Το P660HW παιζει multicasting, όπως γράφει εδώ. Άρα διάβασε το ΙΝΙ του SpeedTouch, καθώς και αυτό το document, που είναι για το P662HW, και προσπάθησε να κάνεις δοκιμές.

----------


## ShitdontDive

re paidia pou mporw na brw ayto to modem ?anaferomai sto speedtouch 585 ...
an to balw tha exw dorean tilefono ?
eyxaristwwwww

----------


## papakion

και δωρεαν τηλέφωνο θα εχεις και δωρεαν ιντερνετ και καθε Παρασκευη, δωρεαν pizza... :ROFL: 
Τι θελεις να πεις με το μηνυμα σου?

----------


## amora

Όπως διατύπωσες την ερώτηση, είναι σα να ρωτάς εάν βάζοντας ένα συγκεκριμένο πολύμπριζο θα έχεις δωρεάν ρεύμα από τη ΔΕΗ.  :Razz: 

Αυτό που αντιλαμβάνομαι είναι ότι σε απασχολεί το εάν αλλάζοντας το router θα εξακολουθήσεις να έχεις τις υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας. Σε αυτήν την ερώτηση η απάντηση είναι ναι. 

Θα σου συνιστούσα να διαβάσεις το παρακάτω νήμα:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=144800

Καλωσήρθες :Smile:

----------


## atheos71

Εννοεί ,ενδεχομένως, αν με το ρούτερ αυτό θα έχει την υπηρεσία της τηλεφωνίας της ΟΝ. :Thinking:

----------


## ShitdontDive

eyxaristw polu... lathos diatyposh ekana o/h amora katalave :Smile: )))
kalws sas vrika!!

........Auto merged post: ShitdontDive added 2 Minutes and 9 Seconds later........




> Εννοεί ,ενδεχομένως, αν με το ρούτερ αυτό θα έχει την υπηρεσία της τηλεφωνίας της ΟΝ.


nai auto enow...mallon nai ... ayto den exei na kanei me to voip ??
oloi edw lene pws to speedtouch 585 litourgei teleia..pou tha to brw arage?

----------


## amora

Σε παρακαλώ εκ μέρους όλων να γράφεις ελληνικά (κανόνας του φόρουμ :Smile: ).

Η τηλεφωνία δεν είναι VoIP αλλά PSTN, επομένως δε χρειάζεται σύνδεση στο router για να παίξει. Το link που σου έδωσα παραπάνω εξηγεί πάρα πολλά πράγματα, καλό είναι να του ρίξεις μια ματιά.

ΥΓ: Αγοράκι είμαι (το λέει και το σηματάκι στο προφίλ μου  :Razz: )

----------


## atheos71

> ΥΓ: Αγοράκι είμαι (το λέει και το σηματάκι στο προφίλ μου )


To δείχνει και το συμβολάκι :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## freeman

> File Evangele eyxaristo
> 
> To thema einai οτι εχω αλλο  router speedtouch το 716V5 το οποίο εχει τα ιδια  menou me to 585 αλλα σίγουρα  οχι to idio .INI file.
> Οποτε χρειάζομαι την  διαδικασια.



99% θα παίξει και με το 716, τα commands ίδια μάλλον θα είναι.
Δανείστε μου ένα 716 για κανα δυο μέρες, και θα σας στο βρω το config  :Whistle: 

Evangelos να 'σαι καλά, γιατί από ελεύθερο χρόνο δε παίζει μια το τελευταίο καιρό για να κοιτάξω το forum.
Αν βρω λίγο χρόνο το Σ/Κ θα φτιάξω έναν οδηγό από factory defaults να βγαίνεις στο επιθυμητό configuration από το cli.

----------


## maximus1

> 99% θα παίξει και με το 716, τα commands ίδια μάλλον θα είναι.
> Δανείστε μου ένα 716 για κανα δυο μέρες, και θα σας στο βρω το config 
> 
> Evangelos να 'σαι καλά, γιατί από ελεύθερο χρόνο δε παίζει μια το τελευταίο καιρό για να κοιτάξω το forum.
> Αν βρω λίγο χρόνο το Σ/Κ θα φτιάξω έναν οδηγό από factory defaults να βγαίνεις στο επιθυμητό configuration από το cli.


Φιλε Freeman

Πως μπορούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε gia to 716 ????

----------


## atheos71

Crypto f360.Δε βρίσκω επιλογές snr & attn.Γνωρίζει κανείς;

----------


## atheos71

Bρήκα τα στατιστικά τελικά

----------


## netsales

Netgear 834PN παιζει κανονικα.Δοκιμαστηκε σε γνωστο απο περιεργεια.Μονο που ειχε 2play και δεν μπορω να ξερω για την tv.

----------


## r0cc0

παιδιά αγορασα σήμερα το linksys wag200g annex-a μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει με τις ρυθμήσεις συνδεσης με την on???? 



thanks

----------


## Avesael

Δες εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...4&d=1192462811



*Επίσης, ερώτησις:*

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το *FRITZ!Box Fon* αν παίζει TV ;
Το έχω βρει κάπου με 50 ευρώ και αν παίζει TV το έχω τσιμπήσει αμέσως...

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




> Crypto f360.Δε βρίσκω επιλογές snr & attn.Γνωρίζει κανείς;


Άρη, τι συμπεριφορά έχει το Crypto;

----------


## papakion

Χρηστο το FRITZ!Box Fon το εχω δοκιμασει εγω.... OnTV δεν παιζει, OnRec και OnCinema παίζει κανονικά.

----------


## Avesael

Thanks Alex! 
Μου έφυγε ένα βάρος!  :Smile: 
Τώρα βουρ για το speedtouch !

----------


## Avesael

I got it !!!!

----------


## papakion

μεγιά και περιμένουμε τα "αποτελέσματα"  :Clap:

----------


## CMS

> Thanks Alex! 
> Μου έφυγε ένα βάρος! 
> Τώρα βουρ για το speedtouch !





> I got it !!!!


γρήγορος ... :Whistle: 

μεγιά το μηχανάκι ... :Smile: 

και νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνω και γιατί το θέλεις ... :Whistle:

----------


## Evangelos

> Thanks Alex! 
> Μου έφυγε ένα βάρος! 
> Τώρα βουρ για το speedtouch !


Και ενώ όλοι περιμένουμε εναγωνίως τα αποτελέσματα του Ultra με το SpeedTouch (ας μας ενημερώσει και απο πού και πόσο το αγόρασε), μπορεί κανείς να μας πει με σιγουριά τι γίνεται με το *Linksys AM200*. Παίζει ή δεν παίζει full OnTV?

Σε προηγούμενα posts διάβασα ότι παίζει με το Sagem όσο αυτό έχει τις ρυθμίσεις που έχει πάρει απο το Pirelli (στην ουσία το configuration στο Pirelli το κάνει member του multicast group στην On, ώστε να λαμβάνει το multicast traffic). Αν κάνεις το Sagem reset έχασες και την OnTV. 

Υποστηρίζει πάντως IGMP proxy, που σημαίνει ότι επιτρέπει multicasting traffic στο δίκτυο, αλλά μάλλον επειδή ΔΕΝ είναι router (αλλά modem όπως λέει η Linksys) δεν μπορείς με το ΑΜ200 να το ρυθμίσεις να κατευθείνει το multicast stream της On στο Sagem (και επομένως μπορεί το traffic να διοχετεύεται οπουδήποτε αλλού στο τοπικό δίκτυο - εξ' ού και η αδυναμία επανασύνδεσης αν κάνεις reset το sagem).

Όποιος ξέρει περισσότερα αs μας πεί.

----------


## atheos71

> Άρη, τι συμπεριφορά έχει το Crypto;


Mέχρι στιγμής είναι εντάξει.Τιμές σε snr & attn. ίδιες με το pirelli(αναμενόμενο).
Θα δείξει τις προσεχείς μέρες.
Πες εντυπώσεις για το Fritz όταν το βάλεις.

----------


## asimako

Με κάτι δοκιμούλες που έκανα με το Zyxel P660HW-D1 το internet έπαιζε κανονικότατα. Όταν βρω λίγο χρόνο θα ασχοληθώ λίγο περισσότερο και με το σετάρισμα για το OnTV κτλ.
Κάτι που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής:
Όταν μας κατεβάζουν την ταχύτητα κάνουν κάποια "επέμβαση" στο ζαντολάστιχο ή κάτι άλλο από την δική τους πλευρά? Και το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί είδα ότι και το Zyxelακι συγχρόνιζε ακριβώς στα νούμερα που συγχρονίζει και το pirelli.

----------


## Avesael

Λοιπόν, προσπαθώ να δουλέψει το ρημάδι το 585 v6 και δε γίνεται τίποτα...
Ενώ συγχρονίζει κανονικά δε μπορεί να κάνει connection στο δίκτυο της ΟΝ... Μου βγάζει, ότι κάνω εγώ disconnect.
Αυτό με το .ini του φίλου Evangelos (με αλλαγή της MAC ασφαλώς).
Με το default.ini file συνδέεται κανονικά! 
Και με το παλιό και με το νέο firmware, το ίδιο συμβαίνει!
Καμμιά ιδέα κανείς;;;;  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 12 Minutes and 56 Seconds later........

Πάντως από σταθερότητα και ταχύτητα (ειδικά με το latest firmware) το 585 τσακίζει!

----------


## kanenas3

> Λοιπόν, προσπαθώ να δουλέψει το ρημάδι το 585 v6 και δε γίνεται τίποτα...
> Ενώ συγχρονίζει κανονικά δε μπορεί να κάνει connection στο δίκτυο της ΟΝ... Μου βγάζει, ότι κάνω εγώ disconnect.
> Αυτό με το .ini του φίλου Evangelos (με αλλαγή της MAC ασφαλώς).
> Με το default.ini file συνδέεται κανονικά! 
> Και με το παλιό και με το νέο firmware, το ίδιο συμβαίνει!
> Καμμιά ιδέα κανείς;;;; 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 12 Minutes and 56 Seconds later........
> 
> Πάντως από σταθερότητα και ταχύτητα (ειδικά με το latest firmware) το 585 τσακίζει!


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτό που ψάχνεις αλλά πριν από καιρό είχα κατεβάσει από μια παρόμοια συζήτηση (ίσως είναι και η ίδια) ένα αρχειάκι για το 585 και την On.

----------


## Avesael

Το γνωρίζω αυτό φίλε μου. Το έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά τζίφος...
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δε συνδέεται στο internet ενώ με το default ini file συνδέεται κανονικά!
Από τις 5 το απόγευμα έχω διαλυθεί να βρω άκρη και δε γίνεται τίποτα!
Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως!

----------


## Evangelos

[QUOTE=UltraCG7;1810739]Λοιπόν, προσπαθώ να δουλέψει το ρημάδι το 585 v6 και δε γίνεται τίποτα...
Ενώ συγχρονίζει κανονικά δε μπορεί να κάνει connection στο δίκτυο της ΟΝ... Μου βγάζει, ότι κάνω εγώ disconnect.
Αυτό με το .ini του φίλου Evangelos (με αλλαγή της MAC ασφαλώς).
Με το default.ini file συνδέεται κανονικά! 
Και με το παλιό και με το νέο firmware, το ίδιο συμβαίνει!
Καμμιά ιδέα κανείς;;;;  :Thinking: 

Κάνε κάποιες δοκιμές
1) Άλλαξε απο το Web interface το user/pass της σύνδεσης και ξαναβάλτο με το χέρι σε on/on, και αν δεν δουλέψει δοκίμασε το δικό σου UserID/Pass που σε συνδέει στην σελίδα της On
2) Κάνε save σε άλλο ΙΝΙ αρχείο το προβληματικό configuration που έχεις και σύγκρινέ το με αυτό που φόρτωσες αρχικά. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το WinDiff για γρήγορη εξακρίβωση των διαφορών
3) Δοκίμασε να σβήσεις απο το τμήμα [ppp.ini] το "acname=pop1-bng-01", και ξαναφόρτωσε το ΙΝΙ, και γενικά σύγκρινε προσεκτικά αυτό το τμήμα με το αντίστοιχο του default.ini που σε βάζει κανονικά.
4) Δοκίμασε να κάνεις κλίκ στο κουμπί "Connect" του Broadband Connection page

Πές μας αν κατάφερες κάτι και τι διαφορές εντόπισες.

----------


## freeman

Το attached file είναι οδηγίες για το configuration του speedtouch 585 από το cli για να παίζει και η TV
Την ακολουθία των εντολών την έλεγξα με το 585 να έχει έρθει από factory defaults.
Ενδεχομένως να παίζει η ακολουθία των εντολών και με το config που έχετε κάνει ήδη, κρατήστε backup και δοκιμάστε.
Τις δοκιμές τις έκανα με το f/w 7.4.1.7, αλλά θα παίζουνε και σε παλιότερα
Κάποιοι που έχουν το 716 ας το δοκιμάσουν, μπορεί και να παίξει χωρίς αλλαγές

----------


## Avesael

1ο τεστ μετά το χθεσινό ξενύχτι ΟΚ!
Thank you φίλε Evangelos! Κάποιο λαθάκι στο ini, αλλά μου είχαν βγει τα μάτια και απο τη δουλειά και μου ξέφυγε...
Θα σας κρατήσω ενήμερους...

Edit: Credits στον freeman ασφαλώς (Μη ξεχνιόμαστε  :Smile:  )

----------


## decryal

παιδια καλησπερα....μια ερωτηση κ εγω:

εχω router της level1 το FBR-1161.
ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ με οntelecoms αλλα δεν κραταει καθολου το συγχρονισμο του.καθε 2 λεπτα ξεσυγχρονιζεται και πρεπει να το κανω on off για να ξανασυγχρονιστει και υστερα παλι τα ιδια μετα απο 1-2 λεπτα.

υπαρχει τροπος να το κανω να παιζει σταθερα οπως το Pirreli?

----------


## Avesael

Λοιπόν, 
To speedtouch είναι FULL ON και up n' running εδώ και 2 ώρες...
Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι συγχρόνισε λίγο παραπάνω από ότι το Pirelli με μία πτώση του snr κατά 0,5db και του attenuation κατά 1,5db.
Επίσης ενώ στο Pirelli (παραδόξως) δεν έβλεπα ΚΑΝ λάθη, στο speedtouch έχω μερικές χιλιάδες, κάτι που είναι και το πιο λογικό...

Συμπέρασματικά ο συγκεκριμένος router είναι ένας Super Star !
Πολλά ευχαριστώ και μπράβο, στους *freeman* και *Evangelos* για την δουλειά που έκαναν και έγινε η αρχή για επιπλέον πειραματισμούς...  :One thumb up:

----------


## freeman

> Λοιπόν, 
> To speedtouch είναι FULL ON και up n' running εδώ και 2 ώρες...
> Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι συγχρόνισε λίγο παραπάνω από ότι το Pirelli με μία πτώση του snr κατά 0,5db και του attenuation κατά 1,5db.
> Επίσης ενώ στο Pirelli (παραδόξως) δεν έβλεπα ΚΑΝ λάθη, στο speedtouch έχω μερικές χιλιάδες, κάτι που είναι και το πιο λογικό...
> 
> Συμπέρασματικά ο συγκεκριμένος router είναι ένας Super Star !
> Πολλά ευχαριστώ και μπράβο, στους *freeman* και *Evangelos* για την δουλειά που έκαναν και έγινε η αρχή για επιπλέον πειραματισμούς...


τέτοιες διαφορές στα db είναι κάλλιστα στα όρια του μετρήσιμου λάθους, εγώ τα .5 τα αγνοώ τελείως  :Smile:  Με διαφορετικά f/w έχω δει τέτοιες αποκλίσεις στην ίδια γραμμή. Τεσπα, ο router όντως είναι αστέρι. Δοκίμασε p2p/downloads με TV και θα καταλάβεις  :Wink: .

----------


## decryal

καμμια βοηθεια ρε παιδια pls?

----------


## atheos71

> παιδια καλησπερα....μια ερωτηση κ εγω:
> 
> εχω router της level1 το FBR-1161.
> ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ με οntelecoms αλλα δεν κραταει καθολου το συγχρονισμο του.καθε 2 λεπτα ξεσυγχρονιζεται και πρεπει να το κανω on off για να ξανασυγχρονιστει και υστερα παλι τα ιδια μετα απο 1-2 λεπτα.
> 
> υπαρχει τροπος να το κανω να παιζει σταθερα οπως το Pirreli?


Σού 'παιζε σταθερά με το pirelli;

----------


## decryal

ναι χωρις κανενα προβλημα

----------


## atheos71

Καλύτερα να το ξαναβάλεις ...

----------


## decryal

σε ευχαριστω φιλε αλλα για να ρωταω παει να πει οτι θα εχω καποιο λογο!θελω το Pirreli na το χρησιμοποιησω καπου αλλου.

----------


## maximus1

Γεια χαρα

Εφαρμοσα το script  στο 716 περασε με πολύ μικρες διορθώσεις συνταξης.
Απο οτι ειδα παίζουν Ον-REC - ON cinema οχι ομως ΤV.Η ωρα ερχεται κανονικα
Τωρα ειδα οτι μονο 1 kb up-load - download μεταφερεται μετα η επικοινωνία
σταματάει.
Στο SAGEM στα καναλια βγάζει την λίστα προγραμματων αλλα οταν παταω ΟΚ  μαυριζει η οθόνη και δεν εχω ηχο .
Επίσης στα στατιστικά δεν βλέπω πακέτα να ερχονται.Παραθέτω το attachment me debug info , user.ini, OnTv log info.
Καμμια ιδεα που κόλησσα ??????

----------


## freeman

> Γεια χαρα
> 
> Εφαρμοσα το script  στο 716 περασε με πολύ μικρες διορθώσεις συνταξης.
> Απο οτι ειδα παίζουν Ον-REC - ON cinema οχι ομως ΤV.Η ωρα ερχεται κανονικα
> Τωρα ειδα οτι μονο 1 kb up-load - download μεταφερεται μετα η επικοινωνία
> σταματάει.
> Στο SAGEM στα καναλια βγάζει την λίστα προγραμματων αλλα οταν παταω ΟΚ  μαυριζει η οθόνη και δεν εχω ηχο .
> Επίσης στα στατιστικά δεν βλέπω πακέτα να ερχονται.Παραθέτω το attachment me debug info , user.ini, OnTv log info.
> Καμμια ιδεα που κόλησσα ??????


Έκανες reset το sagem όταν άλλαξες router(βγάλσιμο από τη πρίζα, ή πατάς για αρκετή ώρα το κουμπί που ανάβει μπροστά)? 
δοκίμασε να κλείσεις το firewall τελείως με "firewall config state disabled" (με enabled το ξαναενεργοποιείς)
δοκίμασε να κλείσεις το ids "ids config state disabled"
κράτα ανοιχτό το telnet στο router την ώρα που ανοίγεις το box και κάνεις τις δοκιμές. Πριν ξεκινήσεις πάτα ctrl - Q στο terminal. Το speedtouch βγάζει έτσι debug messages (τουλάχιστον το 585 το κάνει)

Κοντά είσαι  :Wink:

----------


## maximus1

Φιλε Freeman και Evangelos

Ευχαριστώ για ολη την βοήθεια που παρειχατε .Τελικα το speedtouch 716v5 wl ειναι full ΟΝ.
Εκεινο που βλέπω σαν προβλημα ειναι οτι το  multicast οδηγειτε σε ολες τις θύρες οπότε αυξάνει την κίνηση παντού.Σωστο θα ηταν να οδηγειτε μονο στην θύρα του sagem. Αυτο γιατι μεχρι να κλεισω multicast στο wireless ενα λαπτοπ wirelles συνδεδεμενο δεν επαιζε. 
Παντως μεχρι στιγμής τα speedtouch ειναι οτι καλύτερο υπάρχει για προβληματικές γραμμές οπως η δική μου. Το ΑΜ200 πχ καθε 5 λεπτά εκανε d/c. Ας μην πη κατι για το ΠΙΡΕΛΛΙ το οποίο ηταν πολύ προβληματικό.

----------


## freeman

> Φιλε Freeman και Evangelos
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για ολη την βοήθεια που παρειχατε .Τελικα το speedtouch 716v5 wl ειναι full ΟΝ.
> Εκεινο που βλέπω σαν προβλημα ειναι οτι το  multicast οδηγειτε σε ολες τις θύρες οπότε αυξάνει την κίνηση παντού.Σωστο θα ηταν να οδηγειτε μονο στην θύρα του sagem. Αυτο γιατι μεχρι να κλεισω multicast στο wireless ενα λαπτοπ wirelles συνδεδεμενο δεν επαιζε. 
> Παντως μεχρι στιγμής τα speedtouch ειναι οτι καλύτερο υπάρχει για προβληματικές γραμμές οπως η δική μου. Το ΑΜ200 πχ καθε 5 λεπτά εκανε d/c. Ας μην πη κατι για το ΠΙΡΕΛΛΙ το οποίο ηταν πολύ προβληματικό.


Τι έφταιγε και δεν σου'παιζε;  :Smile: 

τι f/w χρησιμοποιείς; Στο 585 με το 7.1.4.7 έχω στο port 1 το box, και π.χ στο 2 το pc μου. 
Ανοίγω το box kαι βλέπω tv, αλλά το multicast traffic στο port2  δε το βλέπω με το wireshark. Άρα το στέλνει μόνο στο port1 που είναι το box(δοκίμασα το pc σε όλες τις λοιπές ethernet ports με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα).

Τώρα για το wireless interface δε ξέρω, δε χρησιμοποιώ το wireless του 585. Η αλλαγή που έκανες είναι να κάνεις disable αυτή που λέει στο web interface σαν "Allow multicast from Broadband Network";

----------


## maximus1

Τελικα δε ειχε ενεργοποιηθεί σωστά το port forward .Ειδα μια εντολή στο αρχειο 585.ini που δεν υπήρχε  και η οποια ενεργοποίησε σωστα το forward. 
config forwarding=enabled redirects=enabled netbroadcasts=disabled ttl=64 fraglimit=64 defragmode=enabled addrcheck=dynamic mssclamping=enabled"
Σωστα σκέφθηκες για το  wireless.Μολις βγήκε το allow multicast  επαιξε οκ.
Βεβαια μου φαινεται λογικό αν δεν υπάρχει εντολή να περιορίσει το port για  multicast να συμπεριφερεται ετσι .

----------


## papakion

κατι εχω βρει ρε παιδια με το *Fritz* αλλα θα χρειαστώ την βοήθεια "ειδικών"... multid η εντολή στον adam του fritz που ΜΑΛΛΟΝ παραμετροποιεί τον IGMP Proxy αρα και τα multicast groups .... θα επανελθω...

----------


## decryal

καμμια ιδεα παιδια?

----------


## Evangelos

> Τελικα δε ειχε ενεργοποιηθεί σωστά το port forward .Ειδα μια εντολή στο αρχειο 585.ini που δεν υπήρχε  και η οποια ενεργοποίησε σωστα το forward. 
> config forwarding=enabled redirects=enabled netbroadcasts=disabled ttl=64 fraglimit=64 defragmode=enabled addrcheck=dynamic mssclamping=enabled"
> Σωστα σκέφθηκες για το  wireless.Μολις βγήκε το allow multicast  επαιξε οκ.
> Βεβαια μου φαινεται λογικό αν δεν υπάρχει εντολή να περιορίσει το port για  multicast να συμπεριφερεται ετσι .


Maximus, όπως είπα δεν έχω το 716, αλλά αν το multicast traffic στέλνεται απο το 716 σε όλες τις πόρτες του, τότε υποστηρίζει μόνο IGMP proxy (που επιτρέπει την δίοδο multicast traffic) αλλά όχι και IGMP Snooping (που είναι ακριβώς για αυτό τον λόγο του περιορισμού του traffic εκεί που θέλουμε). Αυτό έχω παρατηρήσει και στο Linksys AM200 που κάνει μόνο IGMP proxy.

Για να βεβαιωθείς, κατέβασε το CLI_Guide του 716 και διάβασέ το. Αν υποστηρίζει Snooping, τότε κάποιες εντολές δεν περάσανε σωστά μέσω CLI, και καλό είναι να δεις πάλι την σύνταξή τους που μπορεί να διαφέρει με αυτή του 585.
Επίσης βεβαιώσου ότι έχεις το τελευταίο firmaware για το 716.

----------


## r0cc0

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, εχω το *wag200g* με σύνδεση *ontelecoms*. :Thumb down:  Συνδέθηκα παρασκευή και το συγχρόνησα με την βοήθεια του forum το σάββατο πρωί. Κυριακή και δευτέρα δεν έπεσε η σύνδεση ούτε μία φορά. Τρίτη τετάρτη και σήμερα που γράφω κάνει συνέχεια διακοπές.
1. Πως μπορώ να καταλάβω αν είναι πρόβλημα της ον το ότι πέφτει και όχι δικό μου από τις ρυθμίσεις.
Το δουέύω g.dmt και adsl2 στα άλλα δεν συγχρονίζει. Δουλεύει καλύτερα στο d.gmt.
2.Όταν ανάβει στο λαμπάκι του internet κόκκινο λαμπάκι τι σημαίνει. παρατήρησα ότι το router ειναι συνδεδεμένο αλλά δεν κατεβλαζει. sto manual το εχει ως λάθος authentication. Ξέρε κανείς τι σημαίνει????

*Ευχαριστω για την βοήθεια.* :One thumb up: 

DSL Status: Connected 
DSL Modulation Mode: G.dmt 
DSL Path Mode: Fast 
Downstream Rate: 7520 kbps 
Upstream Rate: 1024 kbps 
Downstream Margin: 6 db 
Upstream Margin: 8 db 
Downstream Line Attenuation: 33 db 
Upstream Line Attenuation: 9 db 
Downstream Transmit Power: 12 db 
Upstream Transmit Power: 19 db

 :Respekt:

----------


## pirobola

To sagem fast παίζει στην ONTELECOMS και αν γνωρίζει κάποιος τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να γίνουν.

----------


## maximus1

Φιλε  Evangele

 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Ολα τελεια πλεον.Με snooping  παιζει μια χαρα τώρα!!!!.
Τωρα αν σοβαρευτουν και βελτιώσουν και ταχύτητες Ιντερνετ θα ειμαστε οκ.Ευτυχως το  speedtouch καθάρισε.Αυριο μου ερχεται και ενα 585 απο Αγγλια επειδη δεν ηξερα τι θα κανω 
με το 716 .Απο οτι φαινεται θα εχω και δευτερο να συγκρίνω..

----------


## Evangelos

> Φιλε  Evangele
> 
> 
> 
> Ολα τελεια πλεον.Με snooping  παιζει μια χαρα τώρα!!!!.
> Τωρα αν σοβαρευτουν και βελτιώσουν και ταχύτητες Ιντερνετ θα ειμαστε οκ.Ευτυχως το  speedtouch καθάρισε.Αυριο μου ερχεται και ενα 585 απο Αγγλια επειδη δεν ηξερα τι θα κανω 
> με το 716 .Απο οτι φαινεται θα εχω και δευτερο να συγκρίνω..


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Maximus. Αυτά είναι μηχανάκια κύριοι, THOMSON και πάλι THOMSON. :Clap:

----------


## kage

μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι ρυθμισεις να βαλω για το ρουτερ για να παιζει κομπλε με την ον?
1)ειναι σωστα τα παρακατω?λειπει κατι?
2)οπως θα δειτε στις φωτο κλειδωνει στα 16mbps+1024kbps πιανω σε αρχεια εως 1.03mb που αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτα τα specs βγαζουν καπου 8-9mbps γραμμης...κ 8-9 βγαζει κ το speedtest.net.
με το pirelli βγαζει +1-2db καλυτερο noise margin sto download k κεινο κλειδωνει στις ιδιες τιμες!!κ κεινο ομως στα ιδια specs παιζει σε downloading.

----------


## MadAGu

παίδες να ρωτήσω κάτι ? υπάρχει τρόπος να παίξει το dsl-524T με ΟΝ? συγνώμη αν έχει ξαναναφερθεί κάτι αλλά το thread είναι λίγο μεγάλο για να το ψάξω...

----------


## marioscs

> μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι ρυθμισεις να βαλω για το ρουτερ για να παιζει κομπλε με την ον?
> 1)ειναι σωστα τα παρακατω?λειπει κατι?
> 2)οπως θα δειτε στις φωτο κλειδωνει στα 16mbps+1024kbps πιανω σε αρχεια εως 1.03mb που αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτα τα specs βγαζουν καπου 8-9mbps γραμμης...κ 8-9 βγαζει κ το speedtest.net.
> με το pirelli βγαζει +1-2db καλυτερο noise margin sto download k κεινο κλειδωνει στις ιδιες τιμες!!κ κεινο ομως στα ιδια specs παιζει σε downloading.


Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις αυτό:

ftp://ftp.otenet.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu...sktop-i386.iso

Εμένα μου το κατεβάζει πάντα με full ταχύτητα.

Οι ρυθμίσεις που έχεις είναι σωστές

----------


## atheos71

To cryptάκι πού 'χω βάλω (δυο περίπου εβδομάδες) ,βλέπω νά 'χει μια καλύτερη συμπεριφορά απ' το pirelli.
Mπορεί να είναι το router , μπορεί και δουλειά της ΟΝ... :Thinking:

----------


## Nemphys

Τελικά με Zyxel έχει καταφέρει κανείς να δει IPTV (όχι μόνο ONREC και VOD)?

----------


## ventouzilas

vΑς τα πώ απο την αρχή...

Μόλις μπήκα ΟΝ όλα κομπλέ όλα ωραία... γενικά δεν έχω παράπονο και δεν κατεβάζω και ταινίες-τσ00ντες για να είμαι δυσαρεστημένος.. Ώσπου ήρθε η ώρα να δοκιμάσω την ασύρματη φάση... με ένα laptop που πήρε κάποιος δικός μου... μαντέψτε ε είχε και αυτό  sVISTA. (το desktop μου εν τω μεταξύ συνδεόταν)

Δέν με ένοιαζε βέβαια γιατί δεν είναι δικό μου  :Smile: , αλλά δέν έπαιζε ασύρματα με της ΟΝ το router (pirelli). Αφού ξόδεψα κάποιο χρόνο για να το σετάρω χωρίς επιτυχία, μετά άρχισαν τα τηλέφωνα... όχι εγώ βέβαια... Αλλά αν στο δίνουν το τηλ να μιλάς για να σε καθοδηγεί ο καθένας να κάνεις τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις που είχα ήδη δοκιμάσει, κάπου κάπου βαριέσαι...


Άλλοι μου έλεγαν οτι το VrISTA έχει πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο router, άλλοι άλλα άλλοι άλλα... τίποτα πάντως που δεν ήξερα ήδη..
Και άρχισα να βαριέμαι να μιλάω με τεχνικούς της ΟΝ και του μαγαζιού απο όπου πήρε το laptop και την κάθε γκόμενα που επιμένει να κάνω δεκσί κλίκ στο system tray που βρίσκεται το εικονίδιο του δικτύου για δοκιμάσω να συνδεθώ...

Εκεί που κοίταγα μεταξύ άλλων και τις έξοχες πληροφορίες για το firmware του router απο το adsl.gr, μου έπεσε στο μάτι και αυτό που έλεγαν οτι δεν παίζει με άλλο router παρά της ΟΝ και το linksys νομίζω..

Τέσπα.. εγώ ξέρω οτι το router τησ ΟΝ δεν κάνει μαγικά για να συνδεθεί, και προφανώς αυτά τα μη μαγικά πρέπει να είναι παρόμοια με αυτά άλλων routers.
Τί έκανα:

Θυμήθηκα οτι όταν έγινε δεκτή η αίτηση στην ΟΝ μετά απο κάποιο καιρό έστειλε η ΟΝ ενα SMS με τα στοιχεία ενεργοποίησής μου.. ΠΧ(όχι αληθινά στοιχεία φυσικά  :Razz: )
username(δεν θυμάμαι πως τόλεγε στα ελληνικά): athanasios.kamperomenos
Κωδικός: 5ieK39d
κωδ.Παραγγελίας: 23425(ενα μακρινάρι αριθμών)
κωδ πελάτη: 3455646

Φυσικά για όσους απο εσάς είπανε "τι μαλαγίες είναι αυτές" (όπως εγώ) και δέν ΄τα γράψανε κάτω δέν ξέρω και δέν έχω ασχοληθεί για το πώς θα τα αποκτήσετε απο την εταιρεία... Πάντως να έχετε και μιια ταυτότητα καλού κακού  :Smile: 

Στη συνέχεια έβαλα δύο router που έχω τα οποία και τα δύο δουλέψανε..το USR 9107A 4πορτο και ένα speedtouch που μου το έδωσε τσάμπα η otenet  :Smile: . Βέβαια είναι καλύτερο να βάλετε ADSL2+ routerάκι, γιαυτό έβαλα πρώτα το USR.

Τυχαίνει να γνωρίζω κι εγώ σαν καλό παιδί απο ADSL. Οι ρυθμίσεις που έβαλα είναι(σχετικά με τα προαναφερθέντα στοιχεία πελάτη):

username: athanasios.kamperomenos@ontelecoms.gr
password: 5ieK39d
PPPoE, LLC SNAP, UBR
αυτόματο aythentication

Κομπλέ είσαι ! Τουλάχιστον το USR για μένα είναι καλύτερο.. και δεν το έχει κατασκευάσει εταιρεία λάστιχων αυτοκινήτων... Άσε που με τσάντιζε το γεγονός οτι ο υπάλληλος της ΟΝ μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει στο pirelli... Γιατί να ασχοληθώ να φλασάρω το γαμ00router όταν μπορώ να έχω όποιο θέλω και όταν θέλω κάποιοα εξυπηρέτηση, να βάζω πίσω το pirelli για να μη κλαίγονται?

ΑΝΤΕ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ... γιατί στο θέμα της ασφάλειας, δεν πρέπει να δείχνουμε οίκτο... εμένα το router μου δεν θέλω να το πειράζει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ... ζητάω πολλά? Ας μου ζητάγαν οι υπάλληλοι να το ανοίγω για αυτούς. ΟΤΑΝ/ΑΝ (δεν είναι απειλή ή προειδοποίηση) πάθουν και το παραμικρό λόγω έλλειψης ασφαλείας ή κάποιου μικρολάθους ΤΟΤΕ να μας θυμηθούν και εμάς...

----------


## erateinos

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84302

----------


## Evangelos

> Τελικά με Zyxel έχει καταφέρει κανείς να δει IPTV (όχι μόνο ONREC και VOD)?


Nemphys δεν ξέρω αν έχεις δεί προηγούμενα posts, αλλά τα Zyxel P660/662HW παιζουν multicasting. Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ, αλλά και αυτό το document για Ρ662.

----------


## Stelios69

Λοιπόν παιδιά είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα συγχρονισμού.
Η λύση είναι η εξής άλλαξα το φίλτρο της Pirelli και έκανα την συνδεσμολογία με ένα φίλτρο 
της Siemens που μου είχε μείνει από το πακέτο της otenet.
Από τότε δεν μου παρουσίασε πρόβλημα χαμηλής ταχύτητας.
Καλή τύχη θα ενημερώσω ξανά.

----------


## papakion

> Nemphys δεν ξέρω αν έχεις δεί προηγούμενα posts, αλλά τα Zyxel P660/662HW παιζουν multicasting. Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ, αλλά και αυτό το document για Ρ662.


Το link που λέει "Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ" είναι άριστο! Μπράβο Βαγγελη, πολύ καλές πληροφορίες!

----------


## Evangelos

> Το link που λέει "Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ" είναι άριστο! Μπράβο Βαγγελη, πολύ καλές πληροφορίες!


Βεβαίως είναι καλό, έχασα αρκετές ώρες ψάχνοντας κάποιο τέτοιο άρθρο, και μιλάνε για αρκετούς routers με αυτή την δυνατότητα. Απλά χρειάζεται, χρόνος, διάβασμα, και πειραματισμός ...για να ξεφορτωθούμε το Pirelli.

Και δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί ένας μόνο να παίξει με πολλούς διαφορετικούς routers, πόσους να έχει?

Υ.Γ. Εγώ πάντως πρέπει να πώ ότι με το ST585, πέραν του απόλυτου ελέγχου που έχω τώρα, ξέχασα τα κλασικά προβλήματα του Pirelli όπως
1) Συγχρονισμός ΟΚ, αλλά με μηδενική ταχύτητα download
2) Μπούκωμα λόγω συνεχούς χρήσης P2P, με ή χωρίς TV

----------


## exhuman

> Βεβαίως είναι καλό, έχασα αρκετές ώρες ψάχνοντας κάποιο τέτοιο άρθρο, και μιλάνε για αρκετούς routers με αυτή την δυνατότητα. Απλά χρειάζεται, χρόνος, διάβασμα, και πειραματισμός ...για να ξεφορτωθούμε το Pirelli.
> 
> Και δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί ένας μόνο να παίξει με πολλούς διαφορετικούς routers, πόσους να έχει?
> 
> Υ.Γ. Εγώ πάντως πρέπει να πώ ότι με το ST585, πέραν του απόλυτου ελέγχου που έχω τώρα, ξέχασα τα κλασικά προβλήματα του Pirelli όπως
> 1) Συγχρονισμός ΟΚ, αλλά με μηδενική ταχύτητα download
> 2) Μπούκωμα λόγω συνεχούς χρήσης P2P, με ή χωρίς TV


Καλησπερα φιλε...οταν λες ST585 εννοεις το speedtouch της THOMSON..αν ναι τοτε μπορεις να μου πεις αν θελει καποια/ες ιδιαιτερη/ες ρυθμιση/σεις και ποια/ες ειναι αυτη/ες...Σε ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα :One thumb up:

----------


## exhuman

Καλησπερα και συγνωμη αν εχει ξαναειπωθει το θεμα αλλα θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας αν γινεται...εχω ενα st585 v.6 και θελω να το βαλω πανω σε 3play της ON...Γινεται?..και αν ναι ποιες ειναι οι ρυθμισεις..thanx :Wink:

----------


## Evangelos

> Καλησπερα και συγνωμη αν εχει ξαναειπωθει το θεμα αλλα θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας αν γινεται...εχω ενα st585 v.6 και θελω να το βαλω πανω σε 3play της ON...Γινεται?..και αν ναι ποιες ειναι οι ρυθμισεις..thanx


Exhuman, κοίταξε λίγο πιό πίσω στίς σελίδες 60 & 61. Θα τα βρείς όλα για το πώς θα κάνεις τον router σου να πετάει με On... 
Πες μας αν τα κατάφερες.

----------


## dimitris_74

το speedtouch ειναι αυτο που δινουν τα Oteshop ?

----------


## atheos71

Απ' ότι  φαίνεται (στη δική μου περίπτωση) επαναφέροντας το pirelli ,ξαναήλθαν τα γνωστά προβλήματα
και ως εκ τούτου ...επέστρεψα στο crypto.
Aρχίζω ν' αλλάζω γνώμη για το pirelli ...Kι αυτό μετά από σύγκριση των δύο ρούτερς στην ίδια γραμμή
μετά από ένα σεβαστό διάστημα (ένα περίπου μήνα).

----------


## dimitris_74

ακυρο

τελικα ειχα κανει λάθος σε ενα γράμμα στην εντολή


ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον freeman που με βοηθησε.


st 585 rulez

----------


## Evangelos

> μια βοηθεια ρε παιδια
> δεν παιρνει αυτη την εντολη το st 585 συμφωνα με τον οδηγο του freeman
> :dhcp server option tmAdminipladd name=tmpl_wwwserv optionid=72
> 
> μου βγαζει unkown command


Την έχεις δώσει λάθος. Η σωστή είναι
*dhcp server option tmpladd name=tmpl_wwwserv optionid=72*

----------


## exhuman

> Την έχεις δώσει λάθος. Η σωστή είναι
> *dhcp server option tmpladd name=tmpl_wwwserv optionid=72*


sorry αλλα ειμαι λιγο ασχετος με τετοιες παρεμβασεις...Πως ακριβως εισαγουμε τις εντολες αυτες στο router? :Thinking: 
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## ktlk

<πορει καποιος να  μου πει τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανω για να εχω  onrec με το wag200..με καμια παναγια εν εχω...τι πορτες εχω ανοξει...τιποτα...

----------


## aragorn

> sorry αλλα ειμαι λιγο ασχετος με τετοιες παρεμβασεις...Πως ακριβως εισαγουμε τις εντολες αυτες στο router?
> Ευχαριστω!


Μέσω telnet και cmd (windows) και μέσω terminal (Mac)
Στα παράθυρα κλικάρεις στο run και πληκτρολογείς cmd. 
Στο Mac πας στο spotilight και γράφεις terminal. 
Στο παράθυρο της κονσόλας που θα δεις πληκτρολογείς telnet 192.168.1.254 (ή την ΙΡ του 585 αν είναι διαφορετική).
Κατόπιν δίνεις usermane (=Administrator) & password και enter.
Μετά πληκτρολογείς τις εντολές και όταν τελειώσεις δίνεις saveall ώστε να σου τις κρατήσει και μετά από τυχόν επανεκκίνηση...

----------


## Evangelos

> ακυρο
> 
> τελικα ειχα κανει λάθος σε ενα γράμμα στην εντολή
> 
> 
> ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον freeman που με βοηθησε.
> 
> 
> st 585 rulez



Δημητρη, τελικά είσαι Full On με το SpeedTouch?

----------


## exhuman

Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε aragorn, θα δοκιμασω και θα σου πω :One thumb up:

----------


## dimitris_74

> Δημητρη, τελικά είσαι Full On με το SpeedTouch?


ναι με καταπληκτικά αποτελέσματα απο χτές.  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
σχεδόν 24 ώρες συγχρονισμένος με download και upload απο p2p και ταυτόχρονα εβλεπα και τηλεόραση χωρις το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. 
συνεχίζω το τέστ και τις επόμενες μέρες να δώ πως θα πάει. 

ps. τα error πως μπορώ να τα δώ απο το speedtouch?

----------


## Evangelos

> ναι με καταπληκτικά αποτελέσματα απο χτές. 
> σχεδόν 24 ώρες συγχρονισμένος με download και upload απο p2p και ταυτόχρονα εβλεπα και τηλεόραση χωρις το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. 
> συνεχίζω το τέστ και τις επόμενες μέρες να δώ πως θα πάει. 
> 
> ps. τα error πως μπορώ να τα δώ απο το speedtouch?


Ωραία!. Για τα στατιστικά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις 
1) το DMT tool 7.35, ή 
2) το STMT 0.10, ή 
3) να δώσεις την εντολή *adsl info expand=enabled* απο Telnet, ή μέσα απο το
4) Web Interface, δηλαδή http://192.168.1.254/cgi/b/dsl/dt/?be=0&l0=1&l1=0

----------


## dimitris_74

> Ωραία!. Για τα στατιστικά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις 
> 1) το DMT tool 7.35, ή 
> 2) το STMT 0.10, ή 
> 3) να δώσεις την εντολή *adsl info expand=enabled* απο Telnet, ή μέσα απο το
> 4) Web Interface, δηλαδή http://192.168.1.254/cgi/b/dsl/dt/?be=0&l0=1&l1=0


thnx
το 1 δεν παιζει με το 7.4.1 firmware αλλα τα άλλα δυο παίζουν κανονικά.

σε 4 ωρες μιας και το εκλεισα κατα λάθος εβγαλε αυτά
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	76.245 / 5.311.842

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	76.245 / 469

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	23.381 / 456

στις δυο ώρες που ειχα ξανακοιτάξει ήταν πάνω κάτω τα ίδια. μονο το 5.311.1842 ηταν 2.500.000 περίπου αλλα παρόλα αυτά η σύνδεση ειναι καρφωμένη και δουλευει κανονικά

----------


## ktlk

> <πορει καποιος να  μου πει τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανω για να εχω  onrec με το wag200..με καμια παναγια εν εχω...τι πορτες εχω ανοξει...τιποτα...


συγνωμη που ξαναρωταω...κανω search...διαβασα ολες τις σελιδες αυτου του τοπικ.αλλα δεν βρηκα τιποτα...με ενδιαφερει μονο το onrec και oncinema....πορτες εχω ανοιξει τις 20000-200001
αλλα ο sagem παιζει μονο τα Dtt καναλια και δεν μου γβαζει καν το μενου για  ta alla...

----------


## dimitris_74

> thnx
> το 1 δεν παιζει με το 7.4.1 firmware αλλα τα άλλα δυο παίζουν κανονικά.
> 
> σε 4 ωρες μιας και το εκλεισα κατα λάθος εβγαλε αυτά
> FEC Errors (Up/Down):	76.245 / 5.311.842
> 
> CRC Errors (Up/Down):	76.245 / 469
> 
> HEC Errors (Up/Down):	23.381 / 456
> ...


30 ωρες με το speedtouch

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	76.250 / 12.135.633

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	76.250 / 7.438

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	23.387 / 7.223

αλλα συνεχιζω κανονικά. εχω ιντερνετ χωρις να χρειαστει να κανω reset στον ρουτερ

----------


## Evangelos

Ωραίος ο μηχανόβιος... :One thumb up: 

Όσον αφορά το (1) και αυτό παίζει, εφ' όσον του κλικάρεις στο menu Special=>Misc. Options to "allow untested firmware versions". 
Έτσι μπορείς, πέραν απο τις διάφορες εντολές και τα στατιστικά, να χρησιμοποιήσεις και το DSL-monitoring, ώστε να παίζεις πάντα στην max ταχύτητα, αλλά και να έχεις πλήρη ιστορικό με τα resets (αν και πότε τα κάνει)

----------


## dimitris_74

> Ωραίος ο μηχανόβιος...
> 
> Όσον αφορά το (1) και αυτό παίζει, εφ' όσον του κλικάρεις στο menu Special=>Misc. Options to "allow untested firmware versions". 
> Έτσι μπορείς, πέραν απο τις διάφορες εντολές και τα στατιστικά, να χρησιμοποιήσεις και το DSL-monitoring, ώστε να παίζεις πάντα στην max ταχύτητα, αλλά και να έχεις πλήρη ιστορικό με τα resets (αν και πότε τα κάνει)


thnx Και παλι.
αυτο που λές max ταχυτητα πώς μπορείς να το κάνεις?



Off Topic


		τώρα που βρηκαμε router να δουμε συμπεριφορά μας έχει σκισει η δεη στις διακοπές ρεύματος
	
  :Razz:

----------


## Evangelos

> thnx Και παλι.
> αυτο που λές max ταχυτητα πώς μπορείς να το κάνεις?
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		τώρα που βρηκαμε router να δουμε συμπεριφορά μας έχει σκισει η δεη στις διακοπές ρεύματος


Αν υποθέσουμε ότι δεν είσαι κλειδωμένος απο την On να συνδέεσαι σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα, τότε κάθε φορά που κάνεις reset, ο router προσπαθεί να συγχρονιστεί ώστε το SNR να είναι γύρω στα 5.5dB. Επειδή όμως στο διάστημα της ημέρας ο θόρυβος στην γραμμή μπορεί να αλλάζει λόγω παρεμβολών απο εξωτερικές πηγές, μεταβάλεται και το SNR. 
Αν ο θόρυβος μειωθεί (οπότε το SNR θα μεγαλώσει, π.χ. γίνει 7dB) τότε *αν εκέινη την στιγμή εσύ μόνος σου έκανες reset* τότε το modem θα συγχόνιζε πιό ψηλά απο ότι πρίν, και το SNR θα κατέβαινε πάλι στο 5.5dB. 
Αντιστρόφως, αν ο θόρυβος μεγάλωνε (οπότε το SNR θα μίκρυνε, π.χ. στο 3.5dB) τότε θα είχες μεγάλη αστάθεια, πολλά errors, retries στα packets, απώλειες στο download, κλπ, οπότε *θα ήταν καλό να το κάνεις reset μόνος σου*, ώστε να συγχρονίσει σε λίγο μεκρότερη ταχύτητα, αλλά με ανεβασμένο το SNR πάλι στο 5.5dB. 
Επειδή λοιπόν δεν μπορείς να είσαι συνεχώς πάνω στα στατιστικά και να κοιτάς το SNR κάνοντας refresh, το DMT tool, σου επιτρέπει να κάνεις αυτό το DSL-monitoring αυτόματα. Καθόρισε λοιπόν στο Configuration το έυρος τιμών του SNR, έξω από το οποίο το modem θα πρέπει να κάνει μόνο του reset (π.χ. όταν το SNR <4 ή SNR>7), και κάντο Activate.

*Αποτέλεσμα:* Όσο και όπως και όποτε να μεταβάλεται η ποιότητα της γραμμή σου, εσύ θα πιάνεις πάντα την max ταχύτητα που μπορείς, με το SNR να κυμαίνεται στα αποδεκτά πλαίσια. :Smile:

----------


## dimitris_74

αν κατάλαβα καλά παω στο automatic dsl monitoring / configuration και δινω στο snrm downstream τις τιμές που θέλω και τσεκαρω και το Modem reboot.

ολα αυτα βέβαια στην περίπτωση που με ξεκλειδώσουν απο την On γιατι τους εχω ζητησει να με κλειδωσουν στα 9 για να εχω snr περιπου 12 σταθερο/

----------


## Evangelos

> αν κατάλαβα καλά παω στο automatic dsl monitoring / configuration και δινω στο snrm downstream τις τιμές που θέλω και τσεκαρω και το Modem reboot.
> 
> ολα αυτα βέβαια στην περίπτωση που με ξεκλειδώσουν απο την On γιατι τους εχω ζητησει να με κλειδωσουν στα 9 για να εχω snr περιπου 12 σταθερο/


Βάλε του να κάνει έλεγχο κάθε 1-2 λεπτά, και θα τσεκάρεις το DSL-Resynch, είναι αρκετό. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει Reboot για να ξανα-συγχρονίσει.

----------


## GVerris

Παιδια καλημέρα εδώ και δύο μέρες διαβάζω με προσοχή τις 66 σελιδες για να δώ τι γινεται με το speedtouch 585 v6. Αφού κατέβασα όλα τα απαραιτητα αρχεια στη σελιδα 60 ξεκίνησα για το upgrade του firmware. Το ZZQ2AA7.417.bli που αναφέρει ο φίλος δεν το αναγνωρίζει, αναγώρησε όμως το ZZQIAA7.417.bli. Δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω τις διαφορές. Πάντως δεν ξέρω αν την έκανα ....  αλλά το έβαλα. Εβαλα και το ini με το mac ου box  και όλα ΟΝ, τα πάντα με κάποια προβληματάκια.

1. Όσον αφορά την ΟΝ δεν έχω ήχο (καποιος φιλος 3-4 σελιδες πιο πίσω αναφέρει κάτι αλλα δεν το κατάλαβα

2. όσο για τον router μετα λύπης μου είδα ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω enable το  remote assistance Πιθανόν να υπαρχουν και αλλα που δεν τα έχω δει

και 

3. Μπορεί αυτό το πραμματάκι να δουλέψει VPN

ή αν υπαρχει κάποιο μηχανακι που να τα κάνει σωστα όλα αυτά

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sUsPiCiOuS

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι άλλο πρέπει να κάνω στο Zyxel 660H πέρα από την ενεργοποίηση του multicasting και του port forwarding 20000-20001 για να δουλέψει η τηλεόραση;

Thanks

----------


## Evangelos

> Παιδια καλημέρα εδώ και δύο μέρες διαβάζω με προσοχή τις 66 σελιδες για να δώ τι γινεται με το speedtouch 585 v6. Αφού κατέβασα όλα τα απαραιτητα αρχεια στη σελιδα 60 ξεκίνησα για το upgrade του firmware. Το ZZQ2AA7.417.bli που αναφέρει ο φίλος δεν το αναγνωρίζει, αναγώρησε όμως το ZZQIAA7.417.bli. Δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω τις διαφορές. Πάντως δεν ξέρω αν την έκανα ....  αλλά το έβαλα. Εβαλα και το ini με το mac ου box  και όλα ΟΝ, τα πάντα με κάποια προβληματάκια.
> 
> 1. Όσον αφορά την ΟΝ δεν έχω ήχο (καποιος φιλος 3-4 σελιδες πιο πίσω αναφέρει κάτι αλλα δεν το κατάλαβα
> 
> 2. όσο για τον router μετα λύπης μου είδα ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω enable το  remote assistance Πιθανόν να υπαρχουν και αλλα που δεν τα έχω δει
> 
> και 
> 
> 3. Μπορεί αυτό το πραμματάκι να δουλέψει VPN
> ...


Πριν ξεκινήσεις το upgrade, γύρνα τον στα defaults και τότε δοκίμασε να κάνεις το Upgrade. Μετά έλεγξε το remote assistance, και μετά δοκίμασε να φορτώσεις το .ΙΝΙ αρχείο.
Αν δεν δουλέψει, τότε προσπάθησε να δώσεις μόνος σου τις εντολές μία-μία μέσω CLI, όπως περιγράφει ο άλλος φίλος. Πάντα ξεκίνα με reset στα defaults.

........Auto merged post: Evangelos added 15 Minutes and 3 Seconds later........




> Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι άλλο πρέπει να κάνω στο Zyxel 660H πέρα από την ενεργοποίηση του multicasting και του port forwarding 20000-20001 για να δουλέψει η τηλεόραση;
> 
> Thanks


Suspicious, κοίτα εδώ  για γενικές πληροφορίες περί multicasting enabled routers, και μετά κατέβασε αυτό που είναι για το 662. 

Ελπίζω να βρείς άκρη.

----------


## GVerris

> Πριν ξεκινήσεις το upgrade, γύρνα τον στα defaults και τότε δοκίμασε να κάνεις το Upgrade. Μετά έλεγξε το remote assistance, και μετά δοκίμασε να φορτώσεις το .ΙΝΙ αρχείο.
> Αν δεν δουλέψει, τότε προσπάθησε να δώσεις μόνος σου τις εντολές μία-μία μέσω CLI, όπως περιγράφει ο άλλος φίλος. Πάντα ξεκίνα με reset στα defaults.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Evangelos added 15 Minutes and 3 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> Suspicious, κοίτα εδώ  για γενικές πληροφορίες περί multicasting enabled routers, και μετά κατέβασε αυτό που είναι για το 662. 
> 
> Ελπίζω να βρείς άκρη.


Φίλε σ' ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια

Θα τα δοκιμάσω το σαβατοκυριακο και θα ενημερώσω

ελπίζω και εγω να βρω άκρη

----------


## sprkrt

εχω ενα speedtouch ST780 απο vivodi. 

παιζει αυτο full TV?

----------


## Evangelos

> εχω ενα speedtouch ST780 απο vivodi. 
> 
> παιζει αυτο full TV?


Δεν έχω ακούσει άλλον να το έχει δοκιμάσει. Γιατί δεν προσπαθείς (βλέπε σελίδες 60 & 61) και πες μας αν κολλήσεις.

----------


## tsoris

Φίλε Ευάγγελε.. Έκανα επακριβώς τις οδηγιες που εχεις στη σελιδα 60-61. Για το Speedtouch 585 παντα. Αλλα τζιφος! Ναι μεν εχω OnRec αλλα οχι OnTV. Και εχω καποιες αποριες.. Την Mac του Sagem την προσθετω ανα ζευγη? Δηλαδη 00:19:... κ.τ.λ ? Και κατι ακομα εγω χρησημοποιω για net την ασυρματη συνδεση παιζει ρολο? Πρεπει αφοθ περασω τις ρυθμισεις να ξανατρεξω το setup για να περασω κωδικους? 
Please βοήθα....

----------


## freeman

> Φίλε Ευάγγελε.. Έκανα επακριβώς τις οδηγιες που εχεις στη σελιδα 60-61. Για το Speedtouch 585 παντα. Αλλα τζιφος! Ναι μεν εχω OnRec αλλα οχι OnTV. Και εχω καποιες αποριες.. Την Mac του Sagem την προσθετω ανα ζευγη? Δηλαδη 00:19:... κ.τ.λ ? Και κατι ακομα εγω χρησημοποιω για net την ασυρματη συνδεση παιζει ρολο? Πρεπει αφοθ περασω τις ρυθμισεις να ξανατρεξω το setup για να περασω κωδικους? 
> Please βοήθα....


Δοκίμασε κι αυτό... έχει τις εντολές μια μια για να φέρεις το configuration από factory defaults στο επιθυμητό.
τη MAC address την περνάς έτσι όπως λες, π.χ 00:19:Α0:...κλπ

----------


## tsoris

Φιλέ freeman οποτε θες κερναω καφε, φαι ποτο μεχρι και γυναικες σου στελνω...  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Το Speedtouch απλα πεταει!!! :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## pirobola

To WAG200G παίζει onrec κ.τ.λ ή μόνο internet

----------


## Evangelos

> Φιλέ freeman οποτε θες κερναω καφε, φαι ποτο μεχρι και γυναικες σου στελνω... 
> 
> Το Speedtouch απλα πεταει!!!



Μπράβο tsoris, άντε να ακούσουμε και τα καλά τα νέα απο τον sprkrt. Ελπίζω να τα κατάφερε με το 780 μετά τις οδηγίες του freeman.

Εσύ GVerris τελικά τα κατάφερες με το 585?


Άρα τουλάχιστον τρία SpeedTouch, τα *ST585, ST716, ST780* παίζουν *full* On.

----------


## Avesalom

Καλή η λύση με τα speedtouch, αλλά νομίζω ότι και το Pirelli είναι καταπληκτικός router...

----------


## atheos71

Kαλός είναι.

*Spoiler:*




			Το καταπληκτικός τί τό 'θελες

----------


## Evangelos

> Καλή η λύση με τα speedtouch, αλλά νομίζω ότι και το Pirelli είναι καταπληκτικός router...


Τα μαύρα του τα χάλια έχει...όπως είναι.
Και φυσικά την μεγάλη διαφορά την βλέπεις σε οριακές και δύσκολες γραμμές με πολύ θόρυβο, και attenuation, (όπως σε εμένα) και όχι έξω απο το DSLAM (όπως φαίνεται να είσαι εσύ) που όλοι είναι σταθεροί.

Θα ήταν καλός (γιατί έχει πραγματικά κάποιες καλές προδιαγραφές) αν
1) Δεν ήταν κλειδωμένος για όλους εμάς
2) Είχε πλήρες documentation για όλες τις λειτουργίες του, και τον προγραμματισμό του
3) Είχε σωστή υποστήριξη από κάποια κανονική εταιρία που να την εμπιστεύεσαι
4) Του φτιάχνανε κάποια bugs που μας ταλαιπωρούν εδώ και καιρό
5) Είχε SNMP, Telenet, FTP, και τόσα άλλα interfaces διαθέσιμα, για χρήση εργαλείων κλπ.
6) Είχε σωστό QoS

Ολα τα παραπάνω τα έχουν οι SpeedTouch και ηThomson.

----------


## freeman

το pirelli είναι καταπληκτικό για αυτό το σκοπό  :Razz: 
Για άλλες χρήσεις δε το βλέπω.....

----------


## atheos71

> το pirelli είναι καταπληκτικό για αυτό το σκοπό 
> Για άλλες χρήσεις δε το βλέπω.....


Mην το καταστρέψουμε κι όλας. :ROFL: 
Πώς θα το δώσουμε πίσω; :Thinking:

----------


## GVerris

> Μπράβο tsoris, άντε να ακούσουμε και τα καλά τα νέα απο τον sprkrt. Ελπίζω να τα κατάφερε με το 780 μετά τις οδηγίες του freeman.
> 
> Εσύ GVerris τελικά τα κατάφερες με το 585?
> 
> 
> Άρα τουλάχιστον τρία SpeedTouch, τα *ST585, ST716, ST780* παίζουν *full* On.


Μετά από ενα σαββατοκύριακο μάχης τελικά ειδα ONRec και OnTV με fw 7.2.0.8 (για το wireless) με του freeman τις οδηγίες. Με το 7.4.1.7 το wireless via registration δεν επαιζε με τίποτα.

τερμα τα σκαλώματα του web. καταβάζω απο microsoft και nvidia  με 1.100 - 1.300 χωρίς υπερβολες.

ελπίζω μέχρι να πάω σπίτι να μην εχει αλλαξει κάτι!!!

Το πρόβλημα με εμένα ήταν το εξής: εβλεπα TV αλλα όχι Rec(μαυρη μαυρίλα) εχτές το βράδυ το κατάφερα.

Ευχαριστώ Παιδιά

Τί αλλο να δοκιμάσουμε?

PS
Εχει δοκιμάσει κανεις με crypto 360 ή jetspeed 520+ pstn και τα δύο

----------


## atheos71

> PS
> Εχει δοκιμάσει κανεις με crypto 360 ή jetspeed 520+ pstn και τα δύο


 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...4&postcount=14
κι ακόμα βρίσκεται σε χρήση.

----------


## sprkrt

> Μπράβο tsoris, άντε να ακούσουμε και τα καλά τα νέα απο τον sprkrt. Ελπίζω να τα κατάφερε με το 780 μετά τις οδηγίες του freeman.
> 
> Εσύ GVerris τελικά τα κατάφερες με το 585?
> 
> 
> Άρα τουλάχιστον τρία SpeedTouch, τα *ST585, ST716, ST780* παίζουν *full* On.


δε το παλεψα παρα πολυ, αλλα δε τα καταφερα για την ωρα. 

θα ξαναδοκιμασω

----------


## GVerris

Παιδιά γεια χαρα πάλι.

Εχω ένα κουλο προβλημα με το 585 fw 7.2.0.8.  Από factory reset όλα καλα συμφωνα με  αυτες τις οδηγιες. Μολις φτιάχνω αλλα ruleset για αλλα πραγματα, μαυρη μαυρίλα. Ομοίως και για το remote assistance και καποια αλλα (απο το web interface)
Εχει δοκιμαστει και με το UPnP ενεργό και ανενεργό.(αυτό τι πρέπει να είναι)

Πρέπει να γίνουν όλα απο CLI?
Απο ταχύτητες παει σφαιρα σε σχέση με το ζοντολάστιχο.

Υπάρχει καμιά ιδέα?

PS
O φίλος με το crypto F360 μπορεί να στείλει τις ρυθμίσεις

----------


## thanamega

> Για να παίξει το *SpeedTouch 585* v6 full *OnTV, OnREC, OnCinema*, και φυσικά να έχετε πρόσβαση στο Internet:
> 1) Κάνετε Upgrade στο firmware 7.4.1.7 (παίζει και με προηγούμενες, αλλά το παρακάτω configuration έχει γίνει save με αυτήν). Θα το βρείτε εδώ.
> 2) Αλλάξτε στο αρχείο αυτό τα XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX με την MacAddress του TV Box σας (π.χ. με το Notepad)
> 3) Φορτώστε το αρχείο στο ST585, και
> 
> είστε On...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Καλού-κακού φυλάξτε και το υπάρχον configuration που έχετε πριν το πρώτο βήμα


ρε παιδια λιγη βοηθεια.εχω ακολουθησει πιστα τις οδηγίες για το speed touch 585 kai....τίποτα.τελικά παιζει ή οχι?

----------


## dimitris_74

> ρε παιδια λιγη βοηθεια.εχω ακολουθησει πιστα τις οδηγίες για το speed touch 585 kai....τίποτα.τελικά παιζει ή οχι?


δοκιμασε με αυτες τις οδηγιες.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=931

----------


## evagelos

Και για πιό λόγω κάποιος να μην χρησιμοποιεί το router της ΟΝ; 
Εχει δει κάποιος καμιά βελτίωση σε κάτι;

----------


## atheos71

Στη δική μου περίπτωση είδα μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα στο crypto, που τώρα χρησιμοποιώ,
απ'ότι στο pirelli.Μη φανταστείς ,βέβαια ,τελείως διαφορετική εικόνα.Είδα βελτίωση στην 
εμφάνιση και στο ρυθμό αύξησης των λαθών.Ουσιαστικά μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση στον
αποσυγχρονισμό και στην αποσύνδεση.

----------


## evagelos

καμία αλλαγή στον συγχρονισμό;

----------


## atheos71

Kαμμία.Συγχρόνιζα στα 9 με το πιρέλλι ,9 και τώρα με το κρύπτο (και μισαδάκι στο πανοφόρτωμα και στα δυο).Κρατιέται όμως,πιο σταθερή η σύνδεση με το κρύπτο (μετά από τρίμηνη σχεδόν χρήση).Στο πιρέλλι
τα λάθη ήταν πολλαπλάσια απ'ότι τώρα.
Σε "απροβλημάτιστους" χρήστες νομίζω ότι δε θά 'χει και μεγάλη διαφορά η αλλαγή δρομολογητών.

----------


## Giwrgos7

Εχει παρατηρησει κανεις περιεργη συμπεριφορα του wireless του pirelli; Εχω 2 pc συνδεδεμενα και πολλες φορες χανεται η συνδεση.

----------


## thanamega

> δοκιμασε με αυτες τις οδηγιες.
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=931


φίλε εκανα αυτα ακριβως τα πραγματα.Με ποιο σπλιτερ πρεπει να παιξει?θυμιζω οτι το585 ηταν isdn και τωρα εχω pstn :Sad: 

........Auto merged post: thanamega added 1 Minutes and 24 Seconds later........




> φίλε dimitris 74 εκανα αυτα ακριβως τα πραγματα.Με ποιο σπλιτερ πρεπει να παιξει?θυμιζω οτι το585 ηταν isdn και τωρα εχω pstn


thanks

----------


## sprkrt

> δε το παλεψα παρα πολυ, αλλα δε τα καταφερα για την ωρα. 
> 
> θα ξαναδοκιμασω


το ρουτερ τα επαιξε τελειως... :Sorry: 

ουτε hard reset δεχεται...  :Evil:

----------


## cnp5

> φίλε εκανα αυτα ακριβως τα πραγματα.Με ποιο σπλιτερ πρεπει να παιξει?θυμιζω οτι το585 ηταν isdn και τωρα εχω pstn
> 
> ........Auto merged post: thanamega added 1 Minutes and 24 Seconds later........
> 
> thanks


Αν το router που θες να βάλεις στη θέση του pirelli είναι ISDN (ΑΝΝΕΧ Β), ξέχασέ το ...  :Sad:  
Η μόνη περίπτωση που θα παίξει είναι αν υποστηρίζει με αλλαγή firmware και PSTN mode (ΑΝΝΕΧ Α). Τα ISDN και PSTN modem είναι διαφορετικά και ασύμβατα...

----------


## thanamega

> Αν το router που θες να βάλεις στη θέση του pirelli είναι ISDN (ΑΝΝΕΧ Β), ξέχασέ το ...  
> Η μόνη περίπτωση που θα παίξει είναι αν υποστηρίζει με αλλαγή firmware και PSTN mode (ΑΝΝΕΧ Α). Τα ISDN και PSTN modem είναι διαφορετικά και ασύμβατα...


πως το βλέπω αυτό?έκανα upgrade firmware στο 7.4.1.7.Μετά τι?

........Auto merged post: thanamega added 56 Minutes and 50 Seconds later........




> πως το βλέπω αυτό?έκανα upgrade firmware στο 7.4.1.7.Μετά τι?


μπορεί κάποιο να μου πει αν παίζει το *speedtouch 585i*.Για ναμην ξενυχτάω τζάμπα ρε μάγκες.το είχα με isdn.Αντε γιατί το λάστιχο μας έχει πήξει στις λακούβες :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## cnp5

> πως το βλέπω αυτό?έκανα upgrade firmware στο 7.4.1.7.Μετά τι?


Δεν ξέρω και πολλά για το παραπάνω modem... μάλλον δε μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω εδώ  :Sad: 
Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι η On δίνει PSTN γραμμές και αν το modem σου είναι σε ISDN mode (ANNEX B) δε θα μπορέσει να συνδεθεί.

----------


## thanamega

> Δεν ξέρω και πολλά για το παραπάνω modem... μάλλον δε μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω εδώ 
> Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι η On δίνει PSTN γραμμές και αν το modem σου είναι σε ISDN mode (ANNEX B) δε θα μπορέσει να συνδεθεί.


ok.thanks φίλε np5 και οι υπολοιποι για τις καλες πληροφορίες.Μαλλον θα πρεπει να απευθυνθω στη λιανικη αγορα κάποιου αξιοπιστου ρουτερ ή να πε ριμενω την "ανασταση¨" του pirelli

----------


## GVerris

> Στη δική μου περίπτωση είδα μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα στο crypto, που τώρα χρησιμοποιώ,
> απ'ότι στο pirelli.Μη φανταστείς ,βέβαια ,τελείως διαφορετική εικόνα.Είδα βελτίωση στην 
> εμφάνιση και στο ρυθμό αύξησης των λαθών.Ουσιαστικά μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση στον
> αποσυγχρονισμό και στην αποσύνδεση.


Φίλε μπορείς να δώσεις  τις ρυθμίσεις του crypto γιατι με 585 εχω καποια περιεργα πρβληματα?

----------


## atheos71

> Φίλε μπορείς να δώσεις τις ρυθμίσεις του crypto γιατι με 585 εχω καποια περιεργα πρβληματα?


To συνέδεσα στη θύρα δικτύου κι έπαιξε ,χωρίς να αλλάξω κάτι.
Στο TCP/IP θα επιλέξεις αυτόματα την IP address & DNS server address.
Kάτι άλλο δεν έκανα...

----------


## tsoris

Λοιπον φιλοι και φιλες.. Οσοι καταφεραν να κανουν να δουλεψει να δουλεψει το SpeedTouch 585 v6.. Χθες το βραδυ παρατηρησα ενα παραξενο φαινομενο και θα ηθελα να μαθω αν το κανει και σε αλλους..

Δεν μπορω απλα να κανω καποιες ports forward. Δεν εννοω αυτες που εχει σαν προεπιλογη ο router αλλα δικες μου.. Καμια προταση??

----------


## GVerris

Φιλοι καλημέρα

Μετα από μια βδομάδα πειραματισμών κατάφερα να δω TV και ONRec μόνο δύο μέρες(FW 7.2.0.8).
Εκτοτε βλεπω μονο TV. (Όλα αυτά και με τα δύο FW 7.2.0.8 και 7.4.1.7 και ξεκινούσα πάντα με hard reset του router).  με αυτες τις οδηγιες.

Το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν εκάνα κατι παραπάνω για να δουλέψει(πιθανον να κόλησε καμια εντολή) τι να πώ?

Όταν απενεργοπιώ το "Allow multicast from Broadband Network:" τότε παγώνει και η TV μολις το ενεργοποιήσω η TV είναι ΟΚ. (το ΟΝRec μαύρο και στις δύο περιπτωσεις).
Κάποιος φίλος (maximus1) είπε το αντίθετο. Βέβαια μιλούσε για το 716 αλλά φανταζομαι είναι ψιλο-ίδια.

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί να επηρεάζονται τα ports όταν πειράζεις το Wireless. To ίδιο συμβαίνει και όταν κλείσεις το Wireless(μαυρίλα σε όλα).

Επίσης έχει αναφερθεί ότι και το igmp snooping πρέπει να κοπεί απο εκεί που δεν χρειάζεται. Σε όλα τα αρχεία που παίζουν εδω μέσα το brname είναι bridge (μήπως αυτό δεν είναι σωστό) όταν εμείς παιζουμε με Internet ή ppp0 και OnTV? Γιατί εγώ το bridge το καταλαβαίνω, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, όταν ένας  router κάνει το modem ενός άλλου router και στα VPN.

Επίσης έκανα δοκιμές με τον firewall και το ids disabled (και τα δυό και εναλλαξ) αλλα τίποτα.

To UPnP πρέπει να είναι κλειστό ή ανοιχτό?

Έκανα δοκιμές και με το crypto F360 όλα ΟΚ αλλά ιντερνετικά μακράν καλυτερο το speedtouch 
έδώ στην περιοχή μου (Αχαρνές 32db περίπου 2,5 km).

Επίσης στα security log του router μπλοκάρετε αυτό:
IDS dos parser : udp flood (1 of 4) : 10.223.1.148 ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ 1364 UDP 2000->1516
καμία ιδέα?

Αυτά.

Λίγη βοήθεια κόλησα.......

----------


## freeman

> Φιλοι καλημέρα
> 
> Μετα από μια βδομάδα πειραματισμών κατάφερα να δω TV και ONRec μόνο δύο μέρες(FW 7.2.0.8).
> Εκτοτε βλεπω μονο TV. (Όλα αυτά και με τα δύο FW 7.2.0.8 και 7.4.1.7 και ξεκινούσα πάντα με hard reset του router).  με αυτες τις οδηγιες.
> 
> Το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν εκάνα κατι παραπάνω για να δουλέψει(πιθανον να κόλησε καμια εντολή) τι να πώ?
> 
> Όταν απενεργοπιώ το "Allow multicast from Broadband Network:" τότε παγώνει και η TV μολις το ενεργοποιήσω η TV είναι ΟΚ. (το ΟΝRec μαύρο και στις δύο περιπτωσεις).
> Κάποιος φίλος (maximus1) είπε το αντίθετο. Βέβαια μιλούσε για το 716 αλλά φανταζομαι είναι ψιλο-ίδια.
> ...


Μπορείς να περιγράψεις λίγο τις συνδέσεις δικτύου σου; Π.χ 

sagem --- ethernet cable -- 585
pc1 ---- ethernet cable --- 585
pc2 ---- wireless ---585

Στο δικό μου setup που δουλεύουνε τα πάντα με τις οδηγίες που περιγράφω
upnp disabledwireless disabled (έχω ξεχωριστό access point)το sagem πέφτει κατευθείαν πάνω σε switch port του 585Αν ακολούθησες τις οδηγίες που έχω γράψει και δεν έβγαλε λάθος κάποια εντολή, θα πρέπει να σου δουλέψει :Thinking: . Όσον αφορά για το όνομα του ppp interface (Internet ή ppp0) επιμελώς στις οδηγίες το άφησα στο default όνομα, για να μη χρειαστούν και άλλες αλλαγές από το cli.

----------


## GVerris

> Μπορείς να περιγράψεις λίγο τις συνδέσεις δικτύου σου; Π.χ 
> 
> sagem --- ethernet cable -- 585
> pc1 ---- ethernet cable --- 585
> pc2 ---- wireless ---585
> 
> Στο δικό μου setup που δουλεύουνε τα πάντα με τις οδηγίες που περιγράφω
> upnp disabledwireless disabled (έχω ξεχωριστό access point)το sagem πέφτει κατευθείαν πάνω σε switch port του 585Αν ακολούθησες τις οδηγίες που έχω γράψει και δεν έβγαλε λάθος κάποια εντολή, θα πρέπει να σου δουλέψει. Όσον αφορά για το όνομα του ppp interface (Internet ή ppp0) επιμελώς στις οδηγίες το άφησα στο default όνομα, για να μη χρειαστούν και άλλες αλλαγές από το cli.


Φίλε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Λοιπόν είναι όλα στο 585
στο port1 είναι το sagem cabled
sto port2 είναι το laptop cabled (wireless off)
στο port3 τίποτα
στο port4 ένα άλλο pc συνήθως κλειστό
στο wireless είναι το laptop όταν δεν είναι cabled και το pda μου

δεν νομίζω να φταίνε αυτά δεν ξέρω τι να πω!!!
Έχω δοκίμασει και το modelo το δικό σου με διαφορετικό AP αλλά πάλι μαυρίλα. δηλ κάνοντας disabled το wireless του 585 γίνεται disabled και το "Allow multicast from Broadband Network" οπότε μία απο τα ίδια

Το UPnP και εγώ disabled το έχω αφού βάζεις κανόνες γιατί να είναι ανοιχτό ασε που δεν το θέλω προκειμένου να ξέρω τι μου γίνεται.

Αμα σου πώ ότι το εχω περάσει 40 φορές μια μια τις εντολές και με προσοχή (typed και copy- paste).

μήπως φταίει αυτό:
στα security log του router μπλοκάρονται αυτά:
IDS dos parser : udp flood (1 of 4) : 10.223.1.148 ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ 1364 UDP 2000->1502
IDS rate parser : udp rate limiting (1 of 1) : 10.223.1.148 ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ 1364 UDP 2000->1502

Δεν ξέρω ρε φίλε τι να πώ.....

PS
Τα FW που έχω βάλει ειναι ZZQIAA7.208.bli και ZZQIAA7.417.bli

----------


## GVerris

> IDS dos parser : udp flood (1 of 4) : 10.223.1.148 ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ 1364 UDP 2000->1502
> IDS rate parser : udp rate limiting (1 of 1) : 10.223.1.148 ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ 1364 UDP 2000->1502


Αυτά φαίνονται όταν είναι κλειστό το wireless

με ανοιχτό όλα καλα

----------


## Panosfg

Ακολουθώντας τον οδηγο μου δουλευουν όλα  με speedtouch 585v6
    * upnp enabled
    * wireless  enabled 
    * το sagem πέφτει κατευθείαν πάνω σε switch port του 585
στην τηλεόραση μου καθυστερεί ελάχιστα   ο ήχος.Μηπως φταίει κάτι από τα παραπάνω?

----------


## Evangelos

> στα security log του router μπλοκάρονται αυτά:
> IDS dos parser : udp flood (1 of 4) : 10.223.1.148 ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ 1364 UDP 2000->1502
> IDS rate parser : udp rate limiting (1 of 1) : 10.223.1.148 ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ 1364 UDP 2000->1502


Παιδιά κάτι περίεργο συμβαίνει και σε εμένα τις τρείς τελευταίες ημέρες. Το παραπάνω φαινόμενο που περγράφει ο Gverris (δηλαδή δεν έχω OnREC ούτε OnCinema απλώς μαύρη οθόνη, αλλά η TV είναι OK) το παρατήρησα και εγώ όταν έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές για το WDS του 585 με διάφορα FW.

Τότε αντελήφθηκα ότι δεν παίζει το OnREC, ενω κάθε φορά που πίεζα PLAY έπαιρνα και μια γραμμή στο IDS dos parser που σημαίνει ότι το IDS μπλοκάρει το Video πριν το περάσει στο Sagem, ακόμα και αν υπάρχει το Port Forwarding rule των UDP 20000-20001 στο Sagem.

Δοκίμασα να απενεγοποιήσω το IDS και το Firewall, ακόμα και να επαναορίσω το sagem_ruleset μέσα απο WUI, αλλά δεν είδα κανένα φώς.  Το Wireless το έχω κλειστό, αν και νομίζω ότι και ανοικτό δεν είχε διαφορά - πάλι OnREC δεν έχω. Το "Allow multicast from Broadband Network" είναι τικαρισμένο αλλά αυτό αφορά μόνο την εκπομπή multicast TV μέσω Wireless και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το Video on Demand του OnREC και OnCinema μέσω UDP στην πόρτα 20000. UpnP είναι enabled.

Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε γιατί το IDS μπλοκάρει τα data απο την πόρτα που υποτίθεται είναι Forwarded :Thinking: 

Παρεπιπτόντως, GVerris *2000* σου δείχνει το log, ή *20000*. Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι στο σπίτι αυτή την στιγμή για να το επιβεβαιώσω. Λές να αλλάξανε την πόρτα και εμείς να τα περιμένουμε στην 20000?

----------


## GVerris

> Παιδιά κάτι περίεργο συμβαίνει και σε εμένα τις τρείς τελευταίες ημέρες. Το παραπάνω φαινόμενο που περγράφει ο Gverris (δηλαδή δεν έχω OnREC ούτε OnCinema απλώς μαύρη οθόνη, αλλά η TV είναι OK) το παρατήρησα και εγώ όταν έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές για το WDS του 585 με διάφορα FW.
> 
> Τότε αντελήφθηκα ότι δεν παίζει το OnREC, ενω κάθε φορά που πίεζα PLAY έπαιρνα και μια γραμμή στο IDS dos parser που σημαίνει ότι το IDS μπλοκάρει το Video πριν το περάσει στο Sagem, ακόμα και αν υπάρχει το Port Forwarding rule των UDP 20000-20001 στο Sagem.
> 
> Δοκίμασα να απενεγοποιήσω το IDS και το Firewall, ακόμα και να επαναορίσω το sagem_ruleset μέσα απο WUI, αλλά δεν είδα κανένα φώς.  Το Wireless το έχω κλειστό, αν και νομίζω ότι και ανοικτό δεν είχε διαφορά - πάλι OnREC δεν έχω. Το "Allow multicast from Broadband Network" είναι τικαρισμένο αλλά αυτό αφορά μόνο την εκπομπή multicast TV μέσω Wireless και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το Video on Demand του OnREC και OnCinema μέσω UDP στην πόρτα 20000. UpnP είναι enabled.
> 
> Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε γιατί το IDS μπλοκάρει τα data απο την πόρτα που υποτίθεται είναι Forwarded
> 
> Παρεπιπτόντως, GVerris *2000* σου δείχνει το log, ή *20000*. Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι στο σπίτι αυτή την στιγμή για να το επιβεβαιώσω. Λές να αλλάξανε την πόρτα και εμείς να τα περιμένουμε στην 20000?


Φίλε 2000 δείχνει (δύο χιλιάδες)

όταν το "Allow multicast from Broadband Network" είναι uncheck (ακόμα και με disabled το wireless) τότε τα μπλοκάρει.
και το περίεργο είναι ότι αν το κάνεις uncheck (σε αυτό που σημείωσα) γιατί μπλέκει το wireless με τις άλλες πόρτες?

δείτε αυτά στους router σας:

:ids parser list
:ids pattern list
:ids signature list και
:ids threshold list
στο τελευταίο αν θυμάμε καλά (είμαι γραφείο) όλα ειναι enabled εκτος από ένα (snoofe_video... μπορεί να το γραφω και λάθος)
θα το δώ πάλι το βράδυ

κάθώς και το :wireless qos config αμα δώσεις στο cli :wireless qos config mode disabled κολάει ο router

Επίσης το "1364 UDP 2000->*1502*" δεν είναι σταθερό μια ειναι 1516 αλλη είναι 1508

δεν ξέρω αν εχουν σημασία όλα αυτά απλά τα αναφέρω

----------


## Evangelos

> Φίλε 2000 δείχνει (δύο χιλιάδες)
> 
> όταν το "Allow multicast from Broadband Network" είναι uncheck (ακόμα και με disabled το wireless) τότε τα μπλοκάρει.
> Επίσης το "1364 UDP 2000->*1502*" δεν είναι σταθερό μια ειναι 1516 αλλη είναι 1508


Τότε πιθανόν να χρησιμοποιούν την πόρτα 2000 και όχι 20000 για OnREC. Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις το sagem_ruleset, απο το Games & Applications του Toolbox, αφού πρώτα το κάνεις Unassign απο το Device Sagem, και βάλε στις πόρτες το 2000-2001 (αντί 20000-20001). Save  το sagem_ruleset και Assign πάλι στο Sagem device, να δούμε αν δουλεύει. 
Περιμένω εναγωνίως.

...και επειδή ΔΕΝ πρέπει να υπάρχουν δύο rules με τις ίδιες πόρτες, καλό είναι να σβήσεις το rule "RemotelyAnywhere" στην UDP πότρα 2000.

----------


## GVerris

> Τότε πιθανόν να χρησιμοποιούν την πόρτα 2000 και όχι 20000 για OnREC. Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις το sagem_ruleset, απο το Games & Applications του Toolbox, αφού πρώτα το κάνεις Unassign απο το Device Sagem, και βάλε στις πόρτες το 2000-2001 (αντί 20000-20001). Save  το sagem_ruleset και Assign πάλι στο Sagem device, να δούμε αν δουλεύει. 
> Περιμένω εναγωνίως.
> 
> ...και επειδή ΔΕΝ πρέπει να υπάρχουν δύο rules με τις ίδιες πόρτες, καλό είναι να σβήσεις το rule "RemotelyAnywhere" στην UDP πότρα 2000.



δες πάλι το αυτα που έγραψα συμπληρωσα κάτι

----------


## Evangelos

> δες πάλι το αυτα που έγραψα συμπληρωσα κάτι


OK, δοκιμή το βράδυ, που θα πάει θα το βρούμε.

----------


## GVerris

> OK, δοκιμή το βράδυ, που θα πάει θα το βρούμε.


Παιδιά πήγα σπίτι δεν αντεξα(δική μου δουλεια)

με αυτα δούλεψε 

UDP	20000 - 20001	20000 - 20001	-	-
TCP	1364 - 1364	1364 - 1364	-	-
UDP	1364 - 1364	1364 - 1364	-	-
TCP	1500 - 1550	1500 - 1550	-	-
UDP	1500 - 1550	1500 - 1550	-	-

δεν ξέρω τι περισευει θα τα δω το βραδυ με ησυχία

πρέπει να την κάνω

χαιρετω προς το παρόν

----------


## panzer1977

Παιδιά συγχωρήστε με για το απρεπές και το αφελές της ερώτησης (καθότι είναι πιθανόν η απάντηση να βρίσκεται σε κάποια από τις σελίδες του thread) αλλά προς τί η χρήση άλλων router. Είναι θέμα ασφάλειας ή καλύτερης διαχείρησης του σήματος που έρχεται από την ριμαδιασμένη την πρίζα? Εγώ έχω φοβερά προβλήματα θορύβου και επειδή το ΚΑΦΑΟ δεν ξέρω να το φτιάχνω λέτε να βοηθηθώ με άλλο ρουτεράκι; Η ΟΝ φαντάζομαι για το εν λόγω ζήτημα το πολύ πολύ να μου μειώσει την ταχύτητα (σιγά την ταχύτητα δηλαδή κάτι 4-5 Mbps έχω δει κι αυτό στα ντουζένια του)

----------


## freeman

Να ενημερώσω ότι μόλις έκανα έλεγχο σε onrec, ontv και παίζουν μια χαρά.
Το onrec (τουλάχιστον σε μένα γιατί φαίνεται ότι υπάρχουνε διαφορετικές συμπεριφορές ανά περιοχή) συνεχίζει να έρχεται το stream σε udp port στο range 20000-20001.

Και να απαντήσω και στον φίλο panzer1977: το pirelli έχει άθλιο adsl modem κομμάτι.
Σε συνθήκες αυξημένου θορύβου και/ή αυξημένης απόστασης από το dslam απλά τα παίζει και αρχίζουνε τα μπουκώματα και θέλει manual restart.
Από τότε που αντικατέστησα το pirelli με το speedtouch, έχω ξεχάσει τι θα πει disconnect/restart

........Auto merged post: freeman added 4 Minutes and 4 Seconds later........




> Τότε πιθανόν να χρησιμοποιούν την πόρτα 2000 και όχι 20000 για OnREC. Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις το sagem_ruleset, απο το Games & Applications του Toolbox, αφού πρώτα το κάνεις Unassign απο το Device Sagem, και βάλε στις πόρτες το 2000-2001 (αντί 20000-20001). Save  το sagem_ruleset και Assign πάλι στο Sagem device, να δούμε αν δουλεύει. 
> Περιμένω εναγωνίως.
> 
> ...και επειδή ΔΕΝ πρέπει να υπάρχουν δύο rules με τις ίδιες πόρτες, καλό είναι να σβήσεις το rule "RemotelyAnywhere" στην UDP πότρα 2000.


το 2000 είναι το source port..... όταν λέει στο log 2000->1502 π.χ το 2000 είναι το port από το οποίο έρχεται το stream....

----------


## GVerris

> Να ενημερώσω ότι μόλις έκανα έλεγχο σε onrec, ontv και παίζουν μια χαρά.
> Το onrec (τουλάχιστον σε μένα γιατί φαίνεται ότι υπάρχουνε διαφορετικές συμπεριφορές ανά περιοχή) συνεχίζει να έρχεται το stream σε udp port στο range 20000-20001.


Φίλε freeman
μπορείς αν θέλεις να κάνεις το εξής πείραμα κλείσε τις πόρτες udp 20000-20001 να δεις στο
στα security log του router τι μπλοκάρεται
λογικά στα παρακάτω θα πρέπει να βλέπεις τις πόρτες 20000-20001

IDS dos parser : udp flood (1 of 4) : 10.223.1.148 ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ 1364 UDP 2000->1502
IDS rate parser : udp rate limiting (1 of 1) : 10.223.1.148 ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ 1364 UDP 2000->1502

οπότε μ'αυτόν τον τρόπο ο καθένας ανάλογα με την περιοχή που είναι θα μπορεί να τα αλλάζει.
και εφόσον όλα αυτά είναι σωστά να διορθώσουμε το αρχείο με τα cli με οδήγίες για τον κόσμο

PS
πιθανόν οι 20000-20001 να χρειάζονται και θέλει και αυτές που προκείπτουν επιπλέον  


αν θέλετε το κάνω εγώ αυτό

----------


## Evangelos

> Φίλε freeman
> μπορείς αν θέλεις να κάνεις το εξής πείραμα κλείσε τις πόρτες udp 20000-20001 να δεις στο
> στα security log του router τι μπλοκάρεται
> λογικά στα παρακάτω θα πρέπει να βλέπεις τις πόρτες 20000-20001
> 
> IDS dos parser : udp flood (1 of 4) : 10.223.1.148 ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ 1364 UDP 2000->1502
> IDS rate parser : udp rate limiting (1 of 1) : 10.223.1.148 ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ 1364 UDP 2000->1502
> 
> οπότε μ'αυτόν τον τρόπο ο καθένας ανάλογα με την περιοχή που είναι θα μπορεί να τα αλλάζει.
> ...


Freeman ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση Source και Target ports στο log.

Εγώ έβγαλα τις προηγούμενες πόρτες 20000-20001 απο το sagem_ruleset και έβαλα μόνο την περιοχή 1500-1550, πάντα UDP, και δουλεύει πλέον κανονικά και OnREC και OnCinema. Μένει να καταλάβουμε γιατί χρησιμοποιούν τόσο μεγάλο εύρος και όχι μόνο μία και μοναδική πόρτα.

----------


## GVerris

> Freeman ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση Source και Target ports στο log.
> 
> Εγώ έβγαλα τις προηγούμενες πόρτες 20000-20001 απο το sagem_ruleset και έβαλα μόνο την περιοχή 1500-1550, πάντα UDP, και δουλεύει πλέον κανονικά και OnREC και OnCinema. Μένει να καταλάβουμε γιατί χρησιμοποιούν τόσο μεγάλο εύρος και όχι μόνο μία και μοναδική πόρτα.


Ευάγγελε

το 1550 το επέλεξα τυχαία. Nούμερα που είχα στους ελέγχους τους δικούς μου ήταν 1502 1508 1516 και 1510 με την σειρά που τα γράφω. Οπότέ σκέφτηκα να βάλω το 1550 ως ασφαλές νούμερο.

Τώρα γιατί να χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλο εύρος πορτών πιθανόν για λόγους ασφάλειας. Δηλαδή κάθε φορά που συνδέεσαι (restart or reconnect) να παίρνει και αλλη πόρτα (dynamically).

Τι να πώ δεν ξέρω

----------


## freeman

> Ευάγγελε
> 
> το 1550 το επέλεξα τυχαία. Nούμερα που είχα στους ελέγχους τους δικούς μου ήταν 1502 1508 1516 και 1510 με την σειρά που τα γράφω. Οπότέ σκέφτηκα να βάλω το 1550 ως ασφαλές νούμερο.
> 
> Τώρα γιατί να χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλο εύρος πορτών πιθανόν για λόγους ασφάλειας. Δηλαδή κάθε φορά που συνδέεσαι (restart or reconnect) να παίρνει και αλλη πόρτα (dynamically).
> 
> Τι να πώ δεν ξέρω


το port range είναι δυναμικό. Υπάρχει πρωτόκολλο που μιλάει από πίσω το sagem με το server (RTSP). Απλά στις πρώτες δοκιμές που έκανα στην αρχή που έψαχνα, είχα δει ότι παίζανε μόνο 20000-20001 udp. Το ποιο port θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για την μετάδοση είναι (γενικά) διαπραγματεύσιμο όταν στήνεται η σύνδεση μέσω του RTSP. Στο μεταξύ το speedtouch έχει κάποιο application helper για αυτό, αλλά δεν φαίνεται να δουλεύει σωστά. Αν δείτε στις εντολές που δίνω, μια από αυτές το απενεργοποιεί (connection unbind .....) γιατί αν είναι ενεργό ακόμα και με port forwarding δεν παίζει.

----------


## GVerris

> το port range είναι δυναμικό. Υπάρχει πρωτόκολλο που μιλάει από πίσω το sagem με το server (RTSP). Απλά στις πρώτες δοκιμές που έκανα στην αρχή που έψαχνα, είχα δει ότι παίζανε μόνο 20000-20001 udp. Το ποιο port θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για την μετάδοση είναι (γενικά) διαπραγματεύσιμο όταν στήνεται η σύνδεση μέσω του RTSP. Στο μεταξύ το speedtouch έχει κάποιο application helper για αυτό, αλλά δεν φαίνεται να δουλεύει σωστά. Αν δείτε στις εντολές που δίνω, μια από αυτές το απενεργοποιεί (connection unbind .....) γιατί αν είναι ενεργό ακόμα και με port forwarding δεν παίζει.


Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση

απλά θα πρέπει να έχουμε το νου μας αν αυτά αλλάξουν

Ξέρεις αν παιζει τίποτα με VLC για downloading?

----------


## papakion

Δεν παιζει το VLC καθως δεν εχει το αντιστοιχο decryption που χρειαζεται η OnTV  :Whistle:

----------


## panzer1977

Φίλε Freeman σε ευχαριστώ. Το υποπτευόμουν πως κάτι τέτοιο κρυβόταν από πίσω, τώρα κατάλαβα και τον γλυκό απόηχο της έκφρασης, τρεχάτε για το linksys θα γίνει χαμός, έφυγα το συντομότερο!!!!

----------


## Evangelos

> ...Στο μεταξύ το speedtouch έχει κάποιο application helper για αυτό, αλλά δεν φαίνεται να δουλεύει σωστά. Αν δείτε στις εντολές που δίνω, μια από αυτές το απενεργοποιεί (connection unbind .....) γιατί αν είναι ενεργό ακόμα και με port forwarding δεν παίζει.


Freeman, μήπως αξίζει να το ψάξουμε περισσότερο το θέμα με τον application helper (δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν το RTSP - def. port TCP 554), μπάς και μας έλυνε το θέμα με τα πολλά και διάφορα ports που πρέπει να γίνονται Forwarded?

----------


## Giwrgos7

> Εχει παρατηρησει κανεις περιεργη συμπεριφορα του wireless του pirelli; Εχω 2 pc συνδεδεμενα και πολλες φορες χανεται η συνδεση.


Ας απαντησει καποιος αν θελει.

----------


## freeman

> Freeman, μήπως αξίζει να το ψάξουμε περισσότερο το θέμα με τον application helper (δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν το RTSP - def. port TCP 554), μπάς και μας έλυνε το θέμα με τα πολλά και διάφορα ports που πρέπει να γίνονται Forwarded?


αυτό είναι το application και το port είναι το 554. Αλλά δεν έχει και τίποτε να ρυθμίσεις εκτός από να το κάνεις bind/unbind. Αν βρω χρόνο θα το κοιτάξω, αλλά δεν υπόσχομαι τίποτε....

----------


## GVerris

> Δεν παιζει το VLC καθως δεν εχει το αντιστοιχο decryption που χρειαζεται η OnTV


Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση

κατι αλλο ίσως ή να σκεφτώ πως οχι για ίδιους ή σχετικούς λόγους.

----------


## GVerris

Το αρχείο συτό δόθηκε από τον φίλο *freeman*.
Σε αυτό το αρχείο θα βρέιτε τις οδηγίες για το configuration του speedtouch 585 v6 από το cli. 
Έχουν προστεθεί κάποιες επιπλέον μαζεμένες πληροφορίες - οδηγίες για να είστε σίγουρα Full On
Οι δοκιμές έχουν γίνει με τα firmware 7.4.1.7 και 7.2.0.8. Λογικά θα παίζουνε και σε παλιότερα.
Η ακολουθία των εντολών έχει δοκιμαστει μετά από "Return to Factory Default Settings"

Tουλάχιστον τρία SpeedTouch, τα ST585, ST716, ST780 παίζουν full On.

----------


## Evangelos

> Το αρχείο συτό δόθηκε από τον φίλο *freeman*.
> Σε αυτό το αρχείο θα βρέιτε τις οδηγίες για το configuration του speedtouch 585 v6 από το cli. 
> Έχουν προστεθεί κάποιες επιπλέον μαζεμένες πληροφορίες - οδηγίες για να είστε σίγουρα Full On
> Οι δοκιμές έχουν γίνει με τα firmware 7.4.1.7 και 7.2.0.8. Λογικά θα παίζουνε και σε παλιότερα.
> Η ακολουθία των εντολών έχει δοκιμαστει μετά από "Return to Factory Default Settings"
> 
> Tουλάχιστον τρία SpeedTouch, τα ST585, ST716, ST780 παίζουν full On.


Οι οδηγίες έχουν δοκιμαστεί και παίζουν (με δύο-τρείς μικροδιαφορές για τα fw v6.x.x.x που σου προτείνει το CLI) σε όλα τα firmaware, τουλάχιστον απο 6.1.4.3 και πάνω, που έχω δοκιμάσει.
Επίσης, η λειτουργικότητα επανέρχεται με απλό restore του user.ini file, που έχετε κάνει πρίν backup, εφόσον θέλετε να δοκιμάσετε άλλο firmware και να επανέλθετε σε προηγούμενο.

----------


## sikam32

Καλησπέρα παιδες,
Είμαι νέο μέλος και στο ADSLgr αλλά και στην OFF εεεε συγνώμη στην ΟΝ Telecoms...

Αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ το πρόβλημα με το μαμω PIRELLI και είπα να βάλω την παλαιά λύση με το USR 9108. Ομως ενώ το internet βελτιώθηκε κατά τι , το VIDEO BOX δεν ανταποκρίνεται.

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια συμβουλή ώστε να ρυθμίσω το Router ώστε να αποκτήσω καλύτερη ταχύτητα ακόμα και να παίξει και το VIDEO BOX????

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και χάρηκα που μπήκα στην παρέα σας...

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## papakion

Θα πρεπει να μας γραψεις τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου για να σε βοηθησουμε... και σε τι ταχυτητα εισαι τωρα

----------


## sikam32

Πολύ ευχαρίστως αλλά θα μου επιτρέψετε να σας τα δώσω το απόγευμα...

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## papakion

Κανενα πρόβλημα... και μεις θα σου απαντησουμε μεθαυριο....

----------


## Evangelos

> αυτό είναι το application και το port είναι το 554. Αλλά δεν έχει και τίποτε να ρυθμίσεις εκτός από να το κάνεις bind/unbind. Αν βρω χρόνο θα το κοιτάξω, αλλά δεν υπόσχομαι τίποτε....


freeman, εγώ πάντως έκανα την εξής δοκιμή με τα fw 6.1.4.3 και 7.4.1.7 με την εξής σειρά:
1) sagem_rule unbind from sagem device ==> NO more OnREC / OnCinema
2) RTSP appl helper bind at TCP port 554 (default) - Δεν αλλάζει σε UDP έτσι και αλλιώς! ==> YES OnREC / OnCinema
3) Allow multicast in Wireless or Not ==> Καμμία αλλαγή σε OnREC/OnCinema (όπως αναμενόταν δεν μπορεί να έχει σχέση), συνεχίζει και παίζει κανονικά
4) Activate Wireless or Not ==> Καμμία αλλαγή σε OnREC/OnCinema, συνεχίζει και παίζει κανονικά

Άρα είμαστε ΟΚ. Το RTSP πρωτόκολλο φαίνεται να δουλεύει. Δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για κανένα άμεσο Port Forwarding με κανένα Rule :One thumb up:

----------


## sikam32

Παίδες αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά της σύνδεσής μου. Αν σας λένε κάτι αυτά θα περιμένω νέα σας. Από εκεί και πέρα αν χρειάζεστε κάτι άλλο εδώ είμαστε.

thx
 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## freeman

> freeman, εγώ πάντως έκανα την εξής δοκιμή με τα fw 6.1.4.3 και 7.4.1.7 με την εξής σειρά:
> 1) sagem_rule unbind from sagem device ==> NO more OnREC / OnCinema
> 2) RTSP appl helper bind at TCP port 554 (default) - Δεν αλλάζει σε UDP έτσι και αλλιώς! ==> YES OnREC / OnCinema
> 3) Allow multicast in Wireless or Not ==> Καμμία αλλαγή σε OnREC/OnCinema (όπως αναμενόταν δεν μπορεί να έχει σχέση), συνεχίζει και παίζει κανονικά
> 4) Activate Wireless or Not ==> Καμμία αλλαγή σε OnREC/OnCinema, συνεχίζει και παίζει κανονικά
> 
> Άρα είμαστε ΟΚ. Το RTSP πρωτόκολλο φαίνεται να δουλεύει. Δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για κανένα άμεσο Port Forwarding με κανένα Rule


Evangelos, χωρίς να θέλω να αμφισβητήσω ότι εσένα δουλεύει όπως λες, στο δικό μου 585 το έχω δοκιμάσει αυτό που λες (το ξαναδοκίμασα και πριν λίγο) πάμπολλες φορές και με αρκετά f/w, με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα: καθόλου onrec/oncinema, και μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα μήνυμα από το sagem "vod playback: the movie you are trying to view ........."
Ο μόνος τρόπος να το κάνω να δουλεψει είναι unbind το rtsp και port forwarding.
Μάλλον δεν υπάρχει η ίδια συμπεριφορά σε όλους, κρίνοντας από κάποιο προηγούμενο post που έλεγε ότι το stream έρχεται σε άλλα udp ports. Τουλάχιστον ας ξέρουμε ποιες είναι οι εναλλακτικές ρυθμίσεις :One thumb up: 

P.S. Το RTSP χρησιμοποιεί το tcp port 554 για να σετάρει το data connection ανάμεσα στον client και στο server. Είναι outgoing connection από τον client στο server. Το application helper του speedtouch υποτίθεται ότι βλέπει τα headers από αυτό το connection (σε κάποιο από αυτά περιγράφεται σε ποιο port θα στείλει ο server το stream στον client) και ανάλογα ανοίγει τις αντίστοιχες πόρτες.

----------


## GVerris

> freeman, εγώ πάντως έκανα την εξής δοκιμή με τα fw 6.1.4.3 και 7.4.1.7 με την εξής σειρά:
> 2) RTSP appl helper bind at TCP port 554 (default) - Δεν αλλάζει σε UDP έτσι και αλλιώς! ==> YES OnREC / OnCinema


Φίλε δεν το κατάλαβα αυτο πως το δίνεις σε cli?

----------


## Evangelos

> Φίλε δεν το κατάλαβα αυτο πως το δίνεις σε cli?


Η εντολή είναι:

*connection bind application = RTSP port = 554*

Ελέγχεις αν ενεργοποιήθηκε ο appl. helper RTSP με την εντολή:

*connection bindlist*

Όταν τον ενεργοποιήσεις, κόψε το Port Forwarding στο Sagem (unbind sagem_rule απο το Web User Interface) για να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα αν παίζει ή όχι.


*Σημείωση:* Να πω εδώ και για τον freeman, ότι στο διάστημα των δέκα ημερών που το χρησιμοποιώ έτσι (δηλαδή μόνο με το RTSP), παρατήρησα στο OnREC ότι κάποιες εκπομπές σε κάποια κανάλια ΔΕΝ μου τις φέρνει - βλέπω μαύρη οθόνη. Τις πιό πολλές όμως, καθώς επίσης και ότι έχω δοκιμάσει στο OnCinema τα φέρνει ΟΚ με ελάχιστη καθυστέρηση. Ίσως ο Application Helper δεν τα "πιάνει" όλα :Thinking:

----------


## MadAGu

δεν ξέρω πόσους ενδιαφέρει αλλά παίζει μια χαρά και το D-Link 524-T με ΟΝ.... έχω 3 μέρες ούτε restart δεν του έχω κάνει. Και επιπλέον το browsing είναι πιο γρήγορο.

----------


## papakion

> δεν ξέρω πόσους ενδιαφέρει αλλά παίζει μια χαρά και το D-Link 524-T με ΟΝ.... έχω 3 μέρες ούτε restart δεν του έχω κάνει. Και επιπλέον το browsing είναι πιο γρήγορο.


Και ONTV?

----------


## Avesael

Δε ξέρω με τα εναλλακτικά ρούτερς, αλλά το Pirelli έχει αρχίσει να μου δίνει στα νεύρα!
πρέπει (δε θυμάμαι, έχω χάσει τις ημέρες) να έχει συμπληρώσει κοντά 20ήμερο με 12.000 λαθάκια ΜΟΝΟ, και με 2-3 disconnects (όπου ΔΕΝ μηδενίζονται τα λάθη, αυτά μηδενίζονται μόνο σε πτώση της DSL)!!!

Εκνευριστική σταθερότητα όπως επίσης και του snr μου στα 7db μίνιμουμ (ποτέ κάτω από 7) και 8db μάξιμουμ (1-2 φορές είδα και 9db).

Αυτά...

----------


## atheos71

To πιρέλλι έχει αποκλειστεί πλέον (κι έχω ησυχάσει)!

----------


## GVerris

> Η εντολή είναι:
> 
> *connection bind application = RTSP port = 554*
> 
> Ελέγχεις αν ενεργοποιήθηκε ο appl. helper RTSP με την εντολή:
> 
> *connection bindlist*
> 
> Όταν τον ενεργοποιήσεις, κόψε το Port Forwarding στο Sagem (unbind sagem_rule απο το Web User Interface) για να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα αν παίζει ή όχι.
> ...


Σ' Ευχαριστώ θα ενημερώσω αν ειναι ΟΚ

........Auto merged post: GVerris added 28 Minutes and 38 Seconds later........

Προς freeman & Evangelo αν γνωριζουν

Εχω το speedtouch και όλα ΟΚ.
Θέλω να βάλω στην θυρα 3 π.χ.του speedtouch έναν αλλο router σε άλλο range π.χ. 192.168.10.10 ο οποίος θα κάνει καποιες άλλες δουλειές.

Πως λοιπόν μπορώ να ρυθμίσω τον speedtouch ώστε ο άλλος να λειτουργει σαν να μην υπαρχει ο speedtouch.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## greg21

Mηπως θα επρεπε καποιος να κανει μια λιστα με τα ρουτερ που πανε πολυ καλα?Το θεμα αυτο ειναι πολυ μεγαλο για καποιον να το μελετησει!!!Ενα απλο θεματακι οπου ομως δεν θα κανουμε ποστ....μονο θα βλεπουμε....Ολα τα ρουτερ που δεν μπουκωνουν μετα απο πολυ πιεση.....και δεν χρειαζονται restarts....Μια ιδεα απλα λεω....

----------


## atheos71

Δε θά 'ταν άσχημο κάτι τέτοιο , μόνο που το ίδιο ρούτερ ίσως έβγαζε διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα από γραμμή σε γραμμή και κατά συνέπεια δε θά 'ταν και τόσο ασφαλής οδηγός χρήσης.

----------


## greg21

Στο περιπου...δεν χρειαζονται νουμερα....απλα καποια λιγα σχολεια....π.χ. δουλευει καλα...δεν εχει errors...δεν μπουκωνει κλπ....πιστευω θα βοηθησει πολλους που θελουν να φυγουν απο το pirreli....To μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι ενας πολυ καλος γνωστης για να το κανει....και εδω μεσα υπαρχουν πολλοι ευτυχως....

----------


## atheos71

Aυτό το ρούτερ που χρησιμοποιώ ,στη γραμμή μου έχει ανταποκριθεί καλύτερα απ' το πιρέλλι , δοκιμασμένο πάνω από τρίμηνο.Δε μπορώ , όμως , να πω σίγουρα αν είναι καλύτερα μ' αυτό το ρούτερ ή κάποιο άλλο ,γιατί πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται κυρίως στα DSLAM της εταιρίας πού 'μαστε πελάτες κι όχι στις συσκευές που χρησιμοποιούμε.Κάποιοι θα πουν ,αφού τό 'χουν δει στη γραμμή τους να συμβαίνει ,ότι με κάποιο άλλο ρούτερ πάει καλύτερα.Γι αυτό δοκίμασα κι εγώ άλλα ρούτερς και διαπίστωσα ότι το μόνο που γίνεται , είναι να καθυστερεί το πρόβλημα.Σε κάποιο -ενδεχομένως αργότερα- χρόνο ,επανέρχεται.Τώρα , πριν λίγα λεπτά , "υποχρεώθηκα" σ'ένα restart router ....

----------


## georged30

Γεια σας και απο εμενα νεος στο forum  και εχω μια απορια αντι για το pirelli χρησιμοποιω το speedtouch 585v6 αφου του εκανα αναβαθμιση στο firmware δουλευει μια χαρα αλλα με μικροτερες ταχυτητες απο το pirelli οταν κανω ελεγχο εκει που λεει  Connectivity Check 
 στο τελος εκει που λεει Internet βγαζει κοκινο χ και γραφει ( Connectivity to Gateway (91.132.1.131)) καμια ιδεα που εχω κανει βλακεια?

----------


## freeman

> Γεια σας και απο εμενα νεος στο forum  και εχω μια απορια αντι για το pirelli χρησιμοποιω το speedtouch 585v6 αφου του εκανα αναβαθμιση στο firmware δουλευει μια χαρα αλλα με μικροτερες ταχυτητες απο το pirelli οταν κανω ελεγχο εκει που λεει  Connectivity Check 
>  στο τελος εκει που λεει Internet βγαζει κοκινο χ και γραφει ( Connectivity to Gateway (91.132.1.131)) καμια ιδεα που εχω κανει βλακεια?


Δηλαδή για πόσο μικρότερες ταχύτητες συζητάμε;;;
Αν είναι να βλέπεις ότι "έχασες" π.χ 300-600kbps στο downstream δεν είναι άξιο συζήτησης. Το ζητούμενο είναι να είναι σταθερή η σύνδεση, και όχι να ανεβοκατεβαίνει κάθε 10 λεπτά, και ούτε να μπουκώνει κάθε 2-3 ώρες και να πρέπει να κάνεις restart. Δες επίσης το downstream SNR και με τους δύο routers, άμα το pirelli συγχρονίζει με χαμηλότερο SNR, τότε είναι φυσιολογικό να έχει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού. Στη τελική δεν έχει σημασία πόσο λέει το router, αλλά πόσο πιάνεις πραγματικά. 

 Το connectivity check αγνόησέ το, αποτυγχάνει λόγω configuration της on(δεν απαντάει σε icmp echo (ping) το gateway και γι αυτό κάνει fail το  τεστ -- κι εμένα το κάνει)

----------


## georged30

μιλαμε για 2megabit λιγοτερο στο download η ταχυτητα για το upload ειναι περιπου η ιδια μετρημενο απο speedtest.net

----------


## freeman

> ...... *Δες επίσης το downstream SNR και με τους δύο routers, άμα το pirelli συγχρονίζει με χαμηλότερο SNR, τότε είναι φυσιολογικό να έχει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού*. ........


Με πόσο Downstream SNR συγχρονίζει το 585 και πόσο το pirelli;

----------


## georged30

απο το 585v6 ειναι τα παρακατω
Link Information


Uptime: 1 day, 4:46:37 

DSL Type: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 15.323 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]: 467,71 / 1,44 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,5 / 13,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,5 / 8,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,0 / 17,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / P 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 5.319 / 8.996 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 5.319 / 25 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 114 / 24

----------


## Avesael

Ένα σωστά ρυθμισμένο Speedtouch, είναι ότι καλύτερο υπάρχει...

----------


## atheos71

Όταν το έβγαλα , γιατί ενεργοποιήθηκε η σύνδεση με ΝetOne , έπεσε το snr 2-2.5 db κι αρχίσανε οι τρικυμίες.

----------


## Avesael

Απόδειξη του πόσο καλός ρούτερ είναι...

----------


## atheos71

Δες εδώ του λόγου το αληθές!

----------


## Avesael

> Δες εδώ του λόγου το αληθές!


Κατάλαβα...
Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση!  :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

Eυχαριστώ!Η άλλη (της υπογραφής σύνδεση) έχει αναλάβει να μου το υπενθυμίζει ξεκάθαρα.Και βέβαια
η διαφορεική απόσταση παίζει το ρόλο της στην ταχύτητα , αλλά η ποιότητα της σύνδεσης είναι ,πού 'ναι
και το σημαντικότερο όλων , δε συγκρίνεται.
Αν δεν ήταν η τηλεφωνία στη μέση , απ'την ΟΝ θα την είχα κάνει απ'τον πρώτο μήνα.Κι αν δεν προσπάθησα.... Δοκίμασα του κόσμου τα ρούτερς...Έλεγξα τον κατανεμητή του κτιρίου...Συνδέσεις στην
ίδια και σε διαφορετικές πρίζες , μαζί και χώρια τηλέφωνο ρούτερ....Τί άλλο;
Τώρα , με τις δύο συνδέσεις , βλέπω ακόμη πιο ξεκάθαρα την υπαιτιότητα στα χάλια που παρουσιάζουν
σε χρήστες οι συνδέσεις της ΟΝ (που δικαίως εκφράζονται καλώς ή κακώς συνδρομητές της).Αν είναι
περισσότεροι οι παραπονεμένοι στην ΟΝ , δεν το ξέρω.Εκείνο όμως που είναι πασιφανές , είναι ότι η
δυσαρέσκεια είναι εντονότερη.Και για νά 'μαι ειλικρινής , δεν είμαι στο ποσοστό των πολύ δυσαρεστημένων.
Δεν ξέρω κι ούτε έχω πλέον τη διάθεση να δοκιμάσω άλλα ρούτερς , γιατί είμαι πεπεισμένος -πια- ότι το 
πρόβλημα , όσον αφορά τις διαδικτυακές υπηρεσίες θα λυθεί άμα της λήξεως της συνδρομής μου.
Έως τότε (5μηνο έμεινε και περνάει γρήγορα) δε θα δοκιμάσω άλλες συσκευές...Φτάνει....

----------


## papakion

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε τις δύο συνδέσεις γιατι η μια ειναι στο Αιγαλεω και η αλλη στο Περιστερι...  :Thinking:

----------


## grphoto

Δεν το ειχα προσεξει αυτο, το οτι ειναι σε αλλη περιοχη, οποτε απο το 30+ στο 40+ attenuation ειναι λογικες οι τεραστιες διαφορες, γιατι το εχουμε ξαναπει οποιος περναει τα 2,5 χιλιομετρα στο attenuation τοτε αρχιζει η κατρακυλα των προβληματων.

----------


## atheos71

To είπα ,παιδιά,ότι είναι διαφορετικές γραμμές και η σύγκριση δε μπορεί νά 'ναι απόλυτη.
Και το ξέρετε καλά , εδώ και καιρό τό 'χω πει , ό,τι παρόλο που είμαι μακρυά απ'το DSLAM
με την ΟΝ , έχω περισσότερη σταθερότητα απ'άλλους χρήστες με 10-15 db μικρότερο attn.
Kαι ίσως , είμαι τυχερός , που δεν έχω φοβερά προβλήματα ,αν και >40 db στο attn. μου.

----------


## grphoto

Καλα μην το λες, υπαρχει και ο original21paul με γραμμη που δεν θα πρεπε κανονικα να λειτουργει, αγνωστες αι βουλες του χαλκου  :Cool:

----------


## amora

> To είπα ,παιδιά,ότι είναι διαφορετικές γραμμές και η σύγκριση δε μπορεί νά 'ναι απόλυτη.
> Και το ξέρετε καλά , εδώ και καιρό τό 'χω πει , ό,τι παρόλο που είμαι μακρυά απ'το DSLAM
> με την ΟΝ , έχω περισσότερη σταθερότητα απ'άλλους χρήστες με 10-15 db μικρότερο attn.
> Kαι ίσως , είμαι τυχερός , που δεν έχω φοβερά προβλήματα ,αν και >40 db στο attn. μου.


Να κάνω μια ίσως ανόητη ερώτηση; Οι γραμμές είναι σε διαφορετικούς χώρους; 


*Spoiler:*




			Ανόητη γιατί λογικά ένας συγκεκριμένος χώρος εξυπηρετείται καλωδιακά μόνο από ένα αστικό κέντρο, αλλά με το μπάχαλο των καλωδίων ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...

----------


## papakion

> Καλα μην το λες, υπαρχει και ο original21paul με γραμμη που δεν θα πρεπε κανονικα να λειτουργει, αγνωστες αι βουλες του χαλκου



ναι αλλα ο Παυλος ειναι ΑΕΚι  :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

Άντε , δύο περιπτώσεις κι ελάχιστες σίγουρα , που ενδεχομένως δε γνωρίζουμε.
Σίγουρα ,άγνωστες οι ... χάλκινες βουλές , αλλά άντε να το πεις σ'αυτούς που
έχουν χάλια υπηρεσίες. :Chair: 

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 12 Minutes and 35 Seconds later........




> Να κάνω μια ίσως ανόητη ερώτηση; Οι γραμμές είναι σε διαφορετικούς χώρους; 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Ανόητη γιατί λογικά ένας συγκεκριμένος χώρος εξυπηρετείται καλωδιακά μόνο από ένα αστικό κέντρο, αλλά με το μπάχαλο των καλωδίων ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...


Eίναι , γι αυτό και μόνο σχετικές εντυπώσεις μπορούμε νά 'χουμε.Πάντως είναι μακρυνές και στις δύο γραμμές οι αποστάσεις (ένα σπίτι πιο κοντά δε γίνεται να υπάρξει; :Razz: ).

----------


## Avesael

Αν μου δημιουργήσει και πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το Pirelli πάνω (αν και είναι πρόβλημα DSLam)  και σήμερα, θα βάλω πάνω το Speetouch να δω συμπεριφορά έως την Κυριακή. Τουλάχιστον η διαχείριση μιας γραμμής DSL ακόμα και με προβληματικό DSLam, είναι απείρως καλύτερη με το 585...

*Μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κανείς από τους Speedtouch Experts, γιατί το το 585 λυσσάει με το Interleaved και μία στις 20 φορές θα κλειδώσει σε Fast ;*

----------


## atheos71

Μπορεί να του αρέσει περισσότερο αυτό το ... μονοπάτι! :Razz:

----------


## GnF

Μήπως έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το ασύρματο Philips router που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ με το CONNX?
Απο το μενού του το βλέπω λες και είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο ρουτερ με απλά διαφορετικό σχήμα και διάταξη στο μενόύ.

----------


## Tem

> Μήπως έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το ασύρματο Philips router που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ με το CONNX?
> Απο το μενού του το βλέπω λες και είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο ρουτερ με απλά διαφορετικό σχήμα και διάταξη στο μενόύ.


ουσιαστικά είναι το ίδιο με το pirelli αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει γιατί είναι ΑΝΝΕΧ Β.

----------


## MadAGu

> Και ONTV?


συγνώμη για το καθυστερημένο της απάντησης αλλά διακοπές...

όχι ΟΝ ΤV δεν έχω ώστε να ξέρω...

----------


## chaos.eft

Θα μπορουσε καποιος να με βοηθησει στην επιλογη ενως router με wi-fi εως 150ευρω που να δουλευει τσεκαρισμενα με on telecoms ? Επισης σε αυτα τα χρηματα βλεπεις καποια βελτιωση σε σχεση με το pirelli? Ευχαριστω !

----------


## Avesael

Thomson Speedtouch 585 (Δυσεύρετο όμως).

----------


## JOTE

είμαι ενας απο τους χρηστες που δεν ειχαν προβληματα με την ΟΝ. 
Αιτηση απο τον Μαρτιο του 2007 και συνδρομητης απο τον Ιουνιο του 2007.

Εχω μιλησει πολλες φορες με τεχνικο. Την τελευταια φορα (πριν απο δυο μηνες) φτιαξαμε καινουργιο profil με συνδεση στα 12224 και 1023 upload.
Ολα ηταν σχετικα καλα με τις απαραιτητες ενεργειες (restart ανα δυο μερες του pirelli)

Την τεταρτη λοιπον μου περασανε το 1,26 και με πηγανε στα 16.
Απο εκει λοιπον αρχισανε τα κολληματα και η αποσυνδεσεις χωρις λογο (εχανε την ΙP)

Μου την βαρεσε λοιπον και παραγειλλα το 585V6.

Εφόσον λοιπόν το σεταρα έχω να πω τα παρακάτω μετά από μια μέρα χρήσης


1. Με το Pirelli είχα διακυμάνσεις στην ταχύτητα , μια μου κλείδωνε στα 16834 και μια στα 15 κάτι.
    Με το 585 σταθερά στα 15311.

2. Η τηλεόραση έχω την αίσθηση οτι "φορτώνει" πιο γρήγορα και ειναι πιο ανταποκρισημη και όταν   
    πατάω στοπ στο ONREC την στιγμή που το προχωράω με Χ16.

3. Σήμερα μου κώλυσε η onTV αλλά όταν άλλαξα κανάλι ξεκόλλησε πράγμα που δεν έκανε με το 
    Pirelli.

4. Φυσικά τις τελευταίες μέρες είχα το πρόβλημα ότι δεν έπαιρνε ΙP και έπρεπε να κάνω restart. 
    αυτό είναι πλέον ιστορία για τις επόμενες γεννιες .


Θα επανέλθω με περισσότερες εμπειρίες απο την συμβίωση μου με το 585

----------


## Tem

> edit solution found


ποια λύση εννοείς ?

----------


## JOTE

> ποια λύση εννοείς ?


έκανα μια ερώτηση αλλά εντέλει την βρήκα την λύση μονός μου.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Tem

με το 9108 παίζει τηλεόραση ?
Το έχει κάνει κάποιος ? 
Αν ναι , τι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζονται ?

----------


## JOTE

Να κανω μια ερωτηση?

εκανα ολα τα βηματα που αναφερει ο Freeman και εχει δωσει ο GVerris στο post αυτο

και ευχαριστω για αυτο


Εχω αφησει μονο την εντολη για UDP να ανοιγει τις πορτες 1500 με 1550 για να μπορεσω να εχω και TV & ONREC.

Η TV ανα διαστηματα μου κολλαει , και πρεπει να αλλαξω καναλι για να ξεκολησει μηπως υπαρχει και τιποτα αλλο που μου διαφευγει?

Το ONREC δεν κολλαει πουθενα

----------


## JOTE

> Να κανω μια ερωτηση?
> 
> εκανα ολα τα βηματα που αναφερει ο Freeman και εχει δωσει ο GVerris στο post αυτο
> 
> και ευχαριστω για αυτο
> 
> 
> Εχω αφησει μονο την εντολη για UDP να ανοιγει τις πορτες 1500 με 1550 για να μπορεσω να εχω και TV & ONREC.
> 
> ...



Επισις να πω οτι το παγωμα του ΟΝTV συμβανει ανα 2 λεπτα και 20 δευτερα (το χρονομετρησα)

το Log μου βγαζει τα ακολουθα




> May 18 16:42:15DHCC lease ip-address 10.189.0.231 bound to intf OnTV 
> 
> 
>  May 18 16:42:15DHCC intf OnTV rebinds lease ip-address 10.189.0.231 from server (10.189.0.1)


Εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα?

----------


## WingComm

Καλημέρα,

Έχω βάλει εδώ και καιρό το Linsys AM200.  Το οποίο δεν μασάει σε τίποτα.  Είναι εδώ και 20 μέρες ανοικτό με full download.

Παρατήρησα χτες ότι τα καινούργια κανάλια Discovery, EPSN κλπ.  δεν παίζουν. (Έχω πολύ καιρό να δω TV από το TVBOX).   Όλα τα αλλά παίζουν κανονικά.  

Έαν βάλω πάνω το Pirelli παίζουν όλα κανονικά.  Έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι?

Μήπως θέλει να δηλώσω άλλες πόρτες για αυτά τα κανάλια?

PS: Το TVBOX το έχω δηλώσει στο DMZ στο ρούτερ και παίζανε όλα τα κανάλια μεχρι που πρόσθεσαν αυτά.

Thanks. :Smile:

----------


## TaXapiaMou

Ωραίο thread αλλά δεν διαβάζεται πλέον  :Thumb down: 

Κάποιος πρέπει να τα βάλει σε μια τάξη.

Από ότι κατάλαβα: 

Thomson Speedtouch 585 = παίζει τα πάντα. με ρυθμίσεις (?)

Crypto F360 = παίζει τα πάντα

Linsys AM200 = παίζει τα πάντα?  (δεν του αρέσουν τα ντοκιμαντέρ;  :ROFL: )

Συμπληρώστε και διορθώστε με πλιζ

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Παιζει το CL 110, αυτο που δινει η 4net

----------


## vassilis3

Γεια χαρά σε όλους
είμαι κάτοχος εδώ και περίπου 8 μήνες ενός linksys wag200 με σχετικά πρόσφατο αναβαθμισμένο firmware
εδώ και 4-5 μέρες δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ με τίποτα, δεν μπορεί να συγχρονίσει και να πάρει IP
αλλάζω σε pirelli και όλα μια χαρα, ξανά σε Llinksys και τίποτα.
Παρατήρησα ότι μάλλον έχει φάει ενα μικρό κόλημα δηλ προσπαθούσα να αλλάξω ρυθμίσεις αλλά δεν τις επερνε, εκανα soft reboot τα ίδια, έκανα hard reboot (μέσω web interface) και ενώ τώρα αλλάζουν οι ρυθμίσεις κανονικά συνεχίζει και δεν συνδεεται στην on σε αντίθεση με το pirelli
Έκανε τίποτα η on? έχει κανείς το ίδιο πρόβλημα

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## gzaro

Τα ίδια κι εδώ με το wag200g. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θέλω να αλλάξω τις ip στο lan και με το pirelli δεν γίνονται τόσο advanced πράγματα  :ROFL:

----------


## vassilis3

> Τα ίδια κι εδώ με το wag200g. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θέλω να αλλάξω τις ip στο lan και με το pirelli δεν γίνονται τόσο advanced πράγματα



τι σου κάνει ακριβώς?

----------


## jimpall

Παιδιά εγώ έχω επάνω το fritz 7140 που μου έμεινε απο την HOL και πάει σφαίρα...
Πού σταθερό χωρίς καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις και ταχύτητα γύρω στα 13 Mbit.
Το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα σε σύγκριση με το pirelli.

----------


## vassilis3

> Παιδιά εγώ έχω επάνω το fritz 7140 που μου έμεινε απο την HOL και πάει σφαίρα...
> Πού σταθερό χωρίς καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις και ταχύτητα γύρω στα 13 Mbit.
> Το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα σε σύγκριση με το pirelli.


και εγώ φίλε μου δεν είχα πρόβλημα με το wag200g αλλά όπως θα διάβασες και παραπάνω εδώ και μερικές μέρες δεν συνδέεται καθόλου και ρώτησα εδώ μπας και το κάνει σε άλλους πριν αρχίσω τα hardware reset klp. 
Οπως είδες απάντησε ο ποιο πάνω ότι και αυτός φαίνεται να έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα, κατσε να μας εξηγήσει τι ακριβώς του κάνει

----------


## gzaro

Το wag200g όσο και να προσπαθεί δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα....

Δεν έπαιξα καθόλου με τις ρυθμίσεις, ούτε κοίταξα κανένα log file. Δεν έχω χρόνο σε αυτή τη φάση....

----------


## vassilis3

> Το wag200g όσο και να προσπαθεί δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα....
> 
> Δεν έπαιξα καθόλου με τις ρυθμίσεις, ούτε κοίταξα κανένα log file. Δεν έχω χρόνο σε αυτή τη φάση....


sygnomi an ginomai kourastikos alla apo pote?
dil syxronize kai tora den syxronizei ? kai apo pote sto ekane ayto?
mpas kai bgalo kapoio sumperasma 

sorry gia ta greekglish alla grafo meso vlc den mporo na grapso ellinika

----------


## dimitris_

> Παιδιά εγώ έχω επάνω το fritz 7140 που μου έμεινε απο την HOL και πάει σφαίρα...
> Πού σταθερό χωρίς καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις και ταχύτητα γύρω στα 13 Mbit.
> Το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα σε σύγκριση με το pirelli.


 :One thumb up: 
+1 from me

Κάναμε αυτή την αλλαγή στη δουλειά και επιτέλους είδαμε άσπρη μέρα.

----------


## gzaro

> sygnomi an ginomai kourastikos alla apo pote?
> dil syxronize kai tora den syxronizei ? kai apo pote sto ekane ayto?
> mpas kai bgalo kapoio sumperasma 
> 
> sorry gia ta greekglish alla grafo meso vlc den mporo na grapso ellinika


Έπαιζα με το linksys εδώ και 1 χρόνο περίπου, χωρίς το παραμικρό. Το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε πριν καμιά εβδομάδα. Γι΄ αυτό σου είπα από την αρχή τα ίδια και σε εμένα....

Επίσης και το pirelli συγχρονίζει χαμηλότερα από πριν (από 10 σε 8 με μικρή αύξηση του snr). Η περιβόητη αναβάθμιση να υποθέσω...  :Whistle:

----------


## vassilis3

ok thanks
περιέργο δεν εχει αναφέρει κανεις το πρόβλημα, παρ' ολο που αρκετοι έχουν παρει linksys
με το πιρελλι τα disconnection συνεχίζονται και πολλές φορές δεν επανέρχεται μόνο του, θέλει reboot

----------


## antony19

Netgear DG834v3 πάιζει τέλεια!!! Πολύ καλύτερα από το Pirelli

----------


## alexis7

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,
Έχω ένα USR9108, εχω διαβάσει όλο το θέμα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταφέρει να το κάνω να δουλέψει. Δοκιμασα τις διάφορες ρυθμίσεις που αναφέρεται αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη. 
Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος ο οποίος το λειτουργεί να μου στείλει ακριβώς τις ρυθμίσεις για να μπορέσω να το λειτουργήσω;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## noname85

για σας.θα ηθελα να μου πειτε  (αν ξερετε)  αν παιζει η τv με το sagem f@ast 1500wg που δινει η οτενετ.ευχαριστω :One thumb up:

----------


## CMS

:No no: 

Όχι φίλε μου ... δεν θα υποστηρίξει την μετάδοση multicasting stream που χρειάζεται για την IPTV ...

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος μάλιστα ...δεν υποστηρίζει καν ADSL2+ ...

----------


## noname85

ok ευχαριστω.(εχει adsl2+ σιγουρα)

----------


## CMS

> ok ευχαριστω.(εχει adsl2+ σιγουρα)


Ναι ..έχεις δίκιο .. υποστηρίζει adsl2+ ...αλλού δεν το έβλεπα αλλά στην sagem βρήκα τα specs του ..

----------


## noname85

τι ειναι το multicasting stream???????

----------


## cnp5

Το παραπάνω modem υποστηρίζει IGMP snooping, δε ξέρω αν αυτό είναι αρκετό για να συνδεθεί στου multicast servers της On όμως, ούτε τι ρυθμίσεις θα χρειαστεί για να δουλέψει.

@noname85, Το IGMP και η multicast μετάδοση, έχουν σχέση με τη μεταφορά των live καναλιών μέσω internet για την IPTV της On Telecoms. 

Μπορείς να διαβάσεις τα παρακάτω για να μάθεις περισσότερα
IPTV
IGMP
Multicast

----------


## CMS

multicasting + IGMP signalling απαιτούνται για την λειτουργία της IPTV σε ξένο router ... περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την λειτουργία άλλων routers με ρύθμιση παραμέτρων και firmware ... εδώ από την σελίδα 60 και κάτω ...

----------


## papakion

Off Topic


		Μεχρι την 59 δεν ειχαμε καταληξει ε?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## apollokk

> multicasting + IGMP signalling απαιτούνται για την λειτουργία της IPTV σε ξένο router ... περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την λειτουργία άλλων routers με ρύθμιση παραμέτρων και firmware ... εδώ από την σελίδα 60 και κάτω ...


μμμ, κριμα, λες και με το ζαντολαστιχο ειχα IPTV... :Whistle:

----------


## CMS

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μεχρι την 59 δεν ειχαμε καταληξει ε?


 :Laughing: 

Όχι ..είχαν αναφερθεί απλά κάποια modem/router που το έκαναν αλλά χωρίς να υπάρχει εξήγηση γιατί ...

Οι evagelos και freeman έκαναν καλή δουλειά στην παραμετροποίηση του speedtouch 585 .. και προσδιόρισαν και τα χαρακτηριστικά αλλά και τις αλλαγές στις παραμέτρους ...

----------


## Tem

έβαλα χθές το Thomson 585v7. Πολύ καλό αλλά δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω για να λειτουργήσει η IPTV  :Thinking: 
Λειτουργεί όμως κανονικά η υπηρεσία Οn Rec καθώς και όλες οι άλλες υπηρεσίες.
Η ζωντανή τηλεόραση γιατί δεν παίζει ?

----------


## noname85

οταν αγορασω καποιο απο τα δοκιμασμενα router(p.x. WAG200G-EU ) δεν θα εχω κανενα disconnect???????????????

----------


## atheos71

Δεν είναι σίγουρο αυτό ,ότι και μ'άλλα ρούτερς δε θά 'χεις αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## papakion

DSL γραμμή ειναι.... ολο και γι ακαποιο "λογο" θα πέσει...

----------


## atheos71

Με το pirelli θυμάμαι,είχα μείνει uptime 30-35 μέρες ....(πριν βάλω άλλο ρούτερ).
Και τώρα ,μια - δυο φορές την εβδομάδα κάνω ή κάνει επανεκίννηση το ρούτερ
για καθαρισμό λαθών.

----------


## apollokk

> έβαλα χθές το Thomson 585v7. Πολύ καλό αλλά δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω για να λειτουργήσει η IPTV 
> Λειτουργεί όμως κανονικά η υπηρεσία Οn Rec καθώς και όλες οι άλλες υπηρεσίες.
> Η ζωντανή τηλεόραση γιατί δεν παίζει ?


αν εννοεις το speedtouch, το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερι παει σφαιρα στο internet και η ti-vi καλυτερα και απ το ζαντολαστιχο.... :Thumbs up:

----------


## Tem

> αν εννοεις το speedtouch, το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερι παει σφαιρα στο internet και η ti-vi καλυτερα και απ το ζαντολαστιχο....


το θέμα είναι πως θα κάνουμε την ti-vi να παίζει  :Thinking:

----------


## papakion

Γαργάλα το λίγο βρε Tem.... :Laughing:

----------


## CMS

> το θέμα είναι πως θα κάνουμε την ti-vi να παίζει


Ξεκίνα την μελέτη ... θέλει λίγο δουλίτσα ...

----------


## Tem

> Γαργάλα το λίγο βρε Tem....


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 




> Ξεκίνα την μελέτη ... θέλει λίγο δουλίτσα ...


έχει μελέτη . Το αρχείο Οntelecoms.ini πως το φορτώνω όμως στο 585 ?

----------


## CMS

> έχει μελέτη . Το αρχείο Οntelecoms.ini πως το φορτώνω όμως στο 585 ?


έλα τώρα ...συνέχισε την μελέτη ... είσαι και παλιός ...γύρνα τις σελίδες .,, :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Keep διαβάζειν Tem, keep διαβάζειν...

Υ.Γ. Παρεπιπτόντως, Speedtouch 585 *v7* ; Ποια η διαφορά με το v6 ;

----------


## Tem

> έλα τώρα ...συνέχισε την μελέτη ... είσαι και παλιός ...γύρνα τις σελίδες .,,


συνεχίζω λοιπόν τη μελέτη. Εκανα εκτύπωση και το αρχείο ini  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Αύριο που θα συμπληρωθούν 3 εβδομάδες με το Pirelli up n' runin' , θα βάλω το Speedtouch ξανά...

----------


## papakion

> Αύριο που θα συμπληρωθούν 3 εβδομάδες με το Pirelli up n' runin' , θα βάλω το Speedtouch ξανά...


θα του κανεις και γιορτή/γενεθλια?  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 



Off Topic


		Αντε βρε αγορασε το Halo3 να παιζουμε κανα παιχνιδι....ανεβασα λίγο τα pings μου (20ms) και ετσι θα με κερδίζεις ευκολα  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Έχω παραγγείλει ήδη την τούρτα και τα κεράκια!  :Laughing: 

Είστε καλεσμένοι όλοι! 



Off Topic


		Θα με σφάξει η γυναίκα άμα σκάσω κι άλλη 70αρα για game...  :Embarassed:

----------


## papakion

Να φερω και δωράκι?


Off Topic


		Κανε αυτό που κανω εγω με την γυναίκα μου, της τα παίρνω δωρο τα games για το xbox  :Laughing:

----------


## Tem

> Keep διαβάζειν Tem, keep διαβάζειν...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Παρεπιπτόντως, Speedtouch 585 *v7* ; Ποια η διαφορά με το v6 ;


είναι νεότερο μοντέλο και πλέον δεν είναι Speedtouch αλλά THOMSON

----------


## Avesael

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος THOMSON είναι η εταιρία και Speedtouch το μοντέλο.  :Thinking: 
Παλιά ήταν Alcatel Speedtouch και τώρα Thomson Speedtouch.

----------


## papakion

δεν κανεις λαθος, θα μπερδευτηκε καπου ο Tem


Off Topic


		ε ρε κάψιμο που βλέπω να παθαινεις με το fifa09  :Laughing:

----------


## atheos71

Δεν κάνεις λάθος!

----------


## Tem

> δεν κανεις λαθος, θα μπερδευτηκε καπου ο Tem





> Δεν κάνεις λάθος!


δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου. Απλά στα νέα μοντέα δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά η λέξη
SpeedTouch. 
To 585v7 είναι το μοντέλο TG585v7 ενώ το παλαιότερο είναι το ST585v6
TG = THOMSON GATEWAY
ST =  SpeedTouch

----------


## papakion

Speechless.... σωστός ο Tem

----------


## Tem

Aσχετα βέβαια απο την ονομασία αυτό που προέχει είναι να το κάνω να παίξει ON tv

----------


## papakion

θα σου προτεινα περα απο το διαβασμα που προειπαν οι λοιποι να μιλήσεις και με τον speedtouch guru Evagelos

----------


## freeman

θα παίξει σίγουρα το 585v7 από τη στιγμή που φοράει τα ίδια firmware με το v6. Ενδεχομένως και με το ίδιο config, ή λίγο tweaking στο cli.

----------


## Freddo

Μετά από ώρες ψαξίματος στο φορουμ... δεν κατάφερα να βρω τελικα αυτό που ήθελα...

Ποιος θα μου προτείνει μία καλή λύση (καλό router ασύρματο) που να παίζει full on (tv κτλ)...

Έψαχνα για linksys λογο "κολλήματος" με τη μαρκα... αφού και τα δύο router μου πριν την on ήταν linksys... αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι συγκεκριμμένο μέσα στις απαντήσεις...

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## Avesael

Αν έψαξες καλά στο φόρουμ, ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να μην είδες TO SPEEDTOUCH 585 V6...  :Wink: 

ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΕΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ!

----------


## Freddo

Ναιιι αλλα δεν βρηκα μαγαζι στην ελλαδα γι αυτο...

----------


## apollokk

> Ναιιι αλλα δεν βρηκα μαγαζι στην ελλαδα γι αυτο...


τοτε παρε ενα απλο και ωραιο corega απο το e-shop... :One thumb up:

----------


## Tem

> Aσχετα βέβαια απο την ονομασία αυτό που προέχει είναι να το κάνω να παίξει ON tv


τελικά τα παράτησα. Εβαλα πάλι το Pirelli.

----------


## asimako

Τελικά το LINKSYS WAG200G-EU παίζει OnTV και όλα τα συναφή ????
Και αν ναι ποιες ρυθμίσεις θέλει ?????

Σιχάθηκα ποια τις αποσυνδέσεις του pirelli εδώ και 1 μήνα !!!!!

----------


## Avesael

Δεν παίζει ΟΝ TV, παρά μόνο OnRec και OnCinema...

----------


## asimako

Ευχαριστώ Ultra.

----------


## Evangelos

> θα παίξει σίγουρα το 585v7 από τη στιγμή που φοράει τα ίδια firmware με το v6. Ενδεχομένως και με το ίδιο config, ή λίγο tweaking στο cli.


Το συν-υπογράφω και εγώ. Το 585V7 σίγουρα θα παίξει full Ον. Απλά ακολούθησε τα βήματα που αναφέρονται στις σελίδες 60-63 αυτού του τεράστιου post, απο τον freeman και εμένα. 

Αλήθεια, εδώ χρειάζεται ένα ξεσκαρτάρισμα και μετά να γίνει sticky, με τους 5-6 συγκεκριμένους routers που έχει αποδειχθεί ότι δουλεύουν full On.

----------


## triker

δοκίμασα και το fritz box wlan 7140 annex a δουλεύει κανόνι αλλά δεν έχω iptv

----------


## Avesael

Αν μπορούσε κάποιος moderator να κάνει ένα ξεσκαρτάρισμα, όπως είπε και ο φίλος Evangelos παραπάνω, έτσι ώστε να γίνει το νήμα περισσότερο λειτουργικό και πραγματικά χρήσιμο.
Αν μπορούσαν να γραφούν αυτοί οι 5-6 (πόσοι είναι) routers - modems που παίζουν on rec και on cinema μόνο και αυτοί που παιζουν Full On.

----------


## intech

> Αν μπορούσε κάποιος moderator να κάνει ένα ξεσκαρτάρισμα, όπως είπε και ο φίλος Evangelos παραπάνω, έτσι ώστε να γίνει το νήμα περισσότερο λειτουργικό και πραγματικά χρήσιμο.
> Αν μπορούσαν να γραφούν αυτοί οι 5-6 (πόσοι είναι) routers - modems που παίζουν on rec και on cinema μόνο και αυτοί που παιζουν Full On.


+++1 και απο μένα..
Εχει αρχίσει και γίνεται κουραστικό, ακόμα και για όποιον θέλει να δώσει μια τεκμηριωμένη απάντηση.
Εν Ολίγοις εγώ δεν μπορώ να το παρακολουθήσω πλέον .....

----------


## nnn

Γιατί θεωρείτε πως εμείς μπορούμε να παρακολουθήσουμε τα 4-5 παραπλήσια θέματα που γράφετε τα ίδια ?
μια σοβαρη απάντηση και 5 παιδικής χαράς.

Ο χωρισμός του θέματος είναι πρακτικά αδύνατος, όποιος θεωρεί πως ξέρει ποιά είναι τα modem που παίζουν και τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις να ανοίξει νέο θέμα για να κλειδωθεί αυτό.

----------


## intech

> Γιατί θεωρείτε πως εμείς μπορούμε να παρακολουθήσουμε τα 4-5 παραπλήσια θέματα που γράφετε τα ίδια ?
> μια σοβαρη απάντηση και 5 παιδικής χαράς.
> 
> Ο χωρισμός του θέματος είναι πρακτικά αδύνατος, όποιος θεωρεί πως ξέρει ποιά είναι τα modem που παίζουν και τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις να ανοίξει νέο θέμα για να κλειδωθεί αυτό.


Δυστυχώς...... έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## apollokk

> Γιατί θεωρείτε πως εμείς μπορούμε να παρακολουθήσουμε τα 4-5 παραπλήσια θέματα που γράφετε τα ίδια ?
> μια σοβαρη απάντηση και 5 παιδικής χαράς.
> 
> Ο χωρισμός του θέματος είναι πρακτικά αδύνατος, όποιος θεωρεί πως ξέρει ποιά είναι τα modem που παίζουν και τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις να ανοίξει νέο θέμα για να κλειδωθεί αυτό.


εγω χθες ανοιξα ενα τετοιο θεμα μετα απο πολυωρη αναζητηση στο forum. μπορει να κλειδωθει και να γινει sticky?
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=213155

----------


## nnn

> εγω χθες ανοιξα ενα τετοιο θεμα μετα απο πολυωρη αναζητηση στο forum. μπορει να κλειδωθει και να γινει sticky?
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=213155


Ναι για όποια προσθήκη/αλλαγή μπορείς να με ενημερώνεις με pm.

----------


## apollokk

> Ναι για όποια προσθήκη/αλλαγή μπορείς να με ενημερώνεις με pm.


ευχαριστω πολυ.... :One thumb up:

----------


## Tem

τελικά τα κατάφερα. Το 585v7 είναι πλέον full ON  :One thumb up: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## apollokk

> τελικά τα κατάφερα. Το 585v7 είναι πλέον full ON 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


αυτο σκοπευω να παρω... ποσο συγχρονιζεις?

----------


## atheos71

> τελικά τα κατάφερα. Το 585v7 είναι πλέον full ON 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Bλέπεις καλυτέρευση στη σύνδεσή σου;

----------


## dimitris_74

> τελικά τα κατάφερα. Το 585v7 είναι πλέον full ON 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


για δοκιμασε να φορτώσεις σε ενα vlc player την παρακατω playlist να δει σου παιζει?
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...1&postcount=10

----------


## Rajar

Αν έχω 2η γραμμή τηλεφώνου από ΟΝ, η οποία είναι Voip.Ποίο από τα νέα Speedtouch θα πάιζει Full ΟΝ? Το 585v7 δεν έχει Voip...

Επίσης, το 585n είναι το ίδιο με το v7 αλλά με wireless n? Παίζει με ON?

----------


## Avesael

Για 2η γραμμή (που είναι voIP) δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι από κάποιον για χρήση σε άλλον router πλην Pirelli.
Δε ξέρω αν κάνω λάθος, ας με διορθώσει κάποιος αν χρειάζεται.

Λογικά ο router που λες θα παίζει χωρίς πρόβλημα αν είναι ο ίδιος με τον 585 v7.

----------


## Tem

> Bλέπεις καλυτέρευση στη σύνδεσή σου;


επανέρχομαι κάπως καθυστερημένα στο θέμα.
Μάλλον δεν υπάρχει κάποια βελτίωση. Ιδιος συγχρονισμός , ίδια όλα θα έλεγα.Τελικά επέστρεψα στο Pirelli κυρίως λόγω κάποιων προβλημάτων που αντιμετώπισα με το Thomson.
 Κάτι δεν πήγε καλά με την ρύθμιση των παραμέτρων αν και έκανα πολλές δοκιμές.
Ωστόσο μάλλον θα δώσω και νέα ευκαιρία στο Thomson.

----------


## totomis

παιδιά ψάχνω ενα full on router, αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά speedtouch 585 v6/v7.
υπάρχει κάποιο e-shop που να υπάρχει το συγκεκριμένο router ή κάποιο άλλο router full on που να μπορεί κανείς; να το προμηθευτεί εύκολα;

ευχαριστώ

γιατί στις ρυθμίσεις για το speedtouch 585 v6 λέει να κατεβάσουμε firmware που αντιστοιχεί σε 5χ6 και όχι σε 585;http://www.speedtouchforum.de/Daten/FW/

----------


## Rajar

> παιδιά ψάχνω ενα full on router, αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά speedtouch 585 v6/v7.


Δες στις αγγελίες, κάτι πήρε το μάτι μου.

Επίσης, υπάρχει και το boadbandbuyer.co.uk

----------


## MPOWER

Με USR9108 το Authentication πρέπει να έχουμε σε ΡΑΡ ή CHAP?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## apollokk

> Με USR9108 το Authentication πρέπει να έχουμε σε ΡΑΡ ή CHAP?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


..............pap :Wink:

----------


## raffo333

Καλησπέρα ξέρετε αν το Belkin N1 Vision F5D8232 μπορεί να κάνει  ?..

 :Respekt:

----------


## MPOWER

> ..............pap


Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση.
Y.Γ Μήπως μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά εδώ...μπάς και ξέρεις και αυτό?

Διόρθωση Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.

----------


## MPOWER

ΝΕΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ...
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς γιατι με το ζαντολάστιχο είχα upload περίπου 800kbps ενώ με το USR9108 έχω πέσει στα 220?

----------


## papakion

Γιατι το Pirelli δεν λεει την αληθεια  :Wink:

----------


## MPOWER

> Γιατι το Pirelli δεν λεει την αληθεια


Δυστυχώς νομίζω πως λέει την αλήθεια...και αυτό επιβεβαιώνει και το speedtest.net

----------


## Tem

> ΝΕΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ...
> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς γιατι με το ζαντολάστιχο είχα upload περίπου 800kb/s ενώ με το USR9108 έχω πέσει στα 220?


δεν φαίνεται λογική αυτή η διαφορά.Κάνε κανένα reset.

----------


## MPOWER

Reset ή restart? Γιατι restart έχω κάνει πολλά αλλά καμμία διαφορά.
Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορεί να φταίει ή φταίει το USR και να το πάρω απόφαση?

----------


## lewton

Βλέπω στο επισημασμένο θέμα «Λίστα ADSL2+ modems/routers που παίζουν με On Telecoms» ότι τα  Linksys WAG2000 και Zyxel Prestige 660HW-61 υποστηρίζουν Internet, OnRec και OnCinema ενώ τα SpeedTouch 585 v6, SpeedTouch 585 v7 και Linksys AM200 υποστηρίζουν full On.
Τι παραπάνω δηλαδή έχουν τα τρία τελευταία από τα δύο προηγούμενα.

ΥΓ. Πάντως πολύ καλό αυτό, καλά έχω ένα 585 και κάθεται στην ντουλάπα.  :One thumb up: 
ΥΓ2. Το 585 V6 γίνεται 585 V7; Και αν, τι κερδίζω αν το κάνω;

----------


## freeman

> Βλέπω στο επισημασμένο θέμα «Λίστα ADSL2+ modems/routers που παίζουν με On Telecoms» ότι τα  Linksys WAG2000 και Zyxel Prestige 660HW-61 υποστηρίζουν Internet, OnRec και OnCinema ενώ τα SpeedTouch 585 v6, SpeedTouch 585 v7 και Linksys AM200 υποστηρίζουν full On.
> Τι παραπάνω δηλαδή έχουν τα τρία τελευταία από τα δύο προηγούμενα.


working igmp proxy implementation, αυτό έχουν 





> ΥΓ. Πάντως πολύ καλό αυτό, καλά έχω ένα 585 και κάθεται στην ντουλάπα. 
> ΥΓ2. Το 585 V6 γίνεται 585 V7; Και αν, τι κερδίζω αν το κάνω;


το 585 v6 και v7 έχουν διαφορετικό hardware. Από την άλλη, το v6 που έχω φοράει τώρα firmware v7.x.x.x οπότε λειτουργικά τουλάχιστον, τα δύο router είναι ίδια. Απλά το v6 δεν κυκλοφορεί πλέον στην αγορά, κυκλοφορεί το v7

----------


## apollokk

> Βλέπω στο επισημασμένο θέμα «Λίστα ADSL2+ modems/routers που παίζουν με On Telecoms» ότι τα  Linksys WAG2000 και Zyxel Prestige 660HW-61 υποστηρίζουν Internet, OnRec και OnCinema ενώ τα SpeedTouch 585 v6, SpeedTouch 585 v7 και Linksys AM200 υποστηρίζουν full On.
> Τι παραπάνω δηλαδή έχουν τα τρία τελευταία από τα δύο προηγούμενα.
> 
> ΥΓ. Πάντως πολύ καλό αυτό, καλά έχω ένα 585 και κάθεται στην ντουλάπα. 
> ΥΓ2. Το 585 V6 γίνεται 585 V7; Και αν, τι κερδίζω αν το κάνω;


ολα ειναι annex a, αλλα μερικα δεν διαθετουν configuration στο cli, αλλα και με configuration στο cli, δεν εχουν καταφερει να παιξουν. για το αλλο, το 585v6 ειναι ιδιο στα χαρακτηριστικα με το v7. δεν ξερω αν το firmware θα παιζει, (δε νομιζω). η υποστηριξη του 585v6, τελειωνει οπου να ναι. πιστυω πως το ιδιο καλα παιζουν και τα 2. βεβαια, ρωτησε τους κατοχους, για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες. :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: apollokk πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> working igmp proxy implementation, αυτό έχουν 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> το 585 v6 και v7 έχουν διαφορετικό hardware. Από την άλλη, το v6 που έχω φοράει τώρα firmware v7.x.x.x οπότε λειτουργικά τουλάχιστον, τα δύο router είναι ίδια. Απλά το v6 δεν κυκλοφορεί πλέον στην αγορά, κυκλοφορεί το v7


ήταν όμως εποχές που ψάχναμε το v7 και είχαμε το v6. τωρα ποιο περιμενουμε το v8?

----------


## lewton

Τελικά εμένα με συμφέρει να βάλω το 585 V6 που έχω ή το Pirelli αν πάω στην On;
Και by the way, το Speedtouch 780 δεν κάνει ενώ το 585 κάνει;

----------


## freeman

> Τελικά εμένα με συμφέρει να βάλω το 585 V6 που έχω ή το Pirelli αν πάω στην On;
> Και by the way, το Speedtouch 780 δεν κάνει ενώ το 585 κάνει;


με μια λέξη, ναι(εκτός και δεν έχεις προβλήματα με το pirelli όπως αποσυνδέσεις και κολλήματα). Το 780 μάλλον κάνει, αλλά δεν έχω 780 για δοκιμή, και δεν βλέπω να έχει κάτσει κανείς με 780 να το ψάξει.....

----------


## atheos71

Έχω κάνει εγώ με το ST780 ,πριν ενεργοποιηθεί η ΝetOne (στην άλλη γραμμή).
Μια χαρά δούλευε (δε δοκίμασα τηλεόραση).

----------


## Tem

> Τελικά εμένα με συμφέρει να βάλω το 585 V6 που έχω ή το Pirelli αν πάω στην On;
> Και by the way, το Speedtouch 780 δεν κάνει ενώ το 585 κάνει;


προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι και το Pirelli θα σε καλύψει μια χαρά.

----------


## lewton

Από ό,τι κατάλαβα θα δω ιδίοις όμμασι αν το 585 μου προσφέρει κάτι καλύτερο όταν ενεργοποιηθώ.


ΥΓ. Θέλει κανένας να αγοράσει κάποιο Speedtouch 780 της Net One; Υποτίθεται ότι μπορούμε να το κρατήσουμε με 100 ευρώ όταν διακόπτουμε, οπότε όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να μου πει να το κρατήσω για αυτόν (προφανώς σε αυτήν την τιμή). Έχω και άλλα δύο από γνωστούς που έκαναν το test-drive και τελικά δεν κράτησαν τη σύνδεση.

----------


## Tem

> Από ό,τι κατάλαβα θα δω ιδίοις όμμασι αν το 585 μου προσφέρει κάτι καλύτερο όταν ενεργοποιηθώ.
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Θέλει κανένας να αγοράσει κάποιο Speedtouch 780 της Net One; Υποτίθεται ότι μπορούμε να το κρατήσουμε με 100 ευρώ όταν διακόπτουμε, οπότε όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να μου πει να το κρατήσω για αυτόν (προφανώς σε αυτήν την τιμή). Έχω και άλλα δύο από γνωστούς που έκαναν το test-drive και τελικά δεν κράτησαν τη σύνδεση.


Εχεις καλά χαρακτηριστικά γραμμής. Το Pirelli θα κάνει άνετα τη δουλειά του. 
Δεν διαπίστωσα κάτι καλύτερο με το 585v7.
Να υποθέσω ότι έχεις κάνει ήδη αίτηση για ΟΝ ?

----------


## apollokk

> Από ό,τι κατάλαβα θα δω ιδίοις όμμασι αν το 585 μου προσφέρει κάτι καλύτερο όταν ενεργοποιηθώ.
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Θέλει κανένας να αγοράσει κάποιο Speedtouch 780 της Net One; Υποτίθεται ότι μπορούμε να το κρατήσουμε με 100 ευρώ όταν διακόπτουμε, οπότε όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να μου πει να το κρατήσω για αυτόν (προφανώς σε αυτήν την τιμή). Έχω και άλλα δύο από γνωστούς που έκαναν το test-drive και τελικά δεν κράτησαν τη σύνδεση.


εεεμ...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Σήμερα μου ήρθε το TVBOX αφού άλλαξα το πακέτο μου στο όλα σε ένα.

Να επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ οτι το ST 585v7 παίζει full.

----------


## apollokk

> Σήμερα μου ήρθε το TVBOX αφού άλλαξα το πακέτο μου στο όλα σε ένα.
> 
> Να επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ οτι το ST 585v7 παίζει full.


εισαι μια χαρα...

----------


## CMS

> Τελικά εμένα με συμφέρει να βάλω το 585 V6 που έχω ή το Pirelli αν πάω στην On;
> Και by the way, το Speedtouch 780 δεν κάνει ενώ το 585 κάνει;





> Σήμερα μου ήρθε το TVBOX αφού άλλαξα το πακέτο μου στο όλα σε ένα.
> 
> Να επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ οτι το ST 585v7 παίζει full.


Έχετε καλές γραμμές σε ότι αφορά τουλάχιστον την απόστασή σας από το αστικό κέντρο που σας καλύπτει ... αλλά δεν φτάνει αυτό ...

Σημασία έχει και η σύνδεσή σας στο DSLAM ...αν κουμπώσετε σε καλής ποιότητας κάρτα και τελικά έχετε και καλό θόρυβο ...τότε δεν χρειάζεστε άλλο router ... θα έχετε ένα καλό 3play και το pirelli δεν είναι κακός router ... εκτός αν χρειάζεστε κάποια ειδικά χαρακτηριστικά παραμετροποίησης του δικτύου σας αφού στο pirelli δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένες όλες οι επιλογές ...

Στα σχετικά νήματα , σχολιάζονται αυτά ...  

Αλήθεια , όσοι κάνετε αίτηση , θυμάστε να την κάνετε πάντα μέσω κάποιου ήδη ενεργοποιημένου χρήστη της ΟΝ να γλυτώνει και εκείνος αλλά και εσείς κανένα πάγιο ? ή τα χαρίζετε αυτά στην ΟΝ ? :Whistle:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εγώ πάντως χάρισα στον lewton ένα πάγιο  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

> Εγώ πάντως χάρισα στον lewton ένα πάγιο



Σου χρωστά ένα κέρασμα! :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Λοιπόν.
Τελικά έχουμε ένα μικρο θέμα:

Ενώ παίζει κανονικά onrec ontv (οncinema δεν έχω δοκιμάσει), στην ONTV παίζει για 1-2 λεπτά και μετά απλά παγώνει.

α) Έχω δοκιμάσει με κλειστό το IDS.
β) Έχω κάνει το forward που χρειάζεται.

Ιδέες?

........Auto merged post: DSLaManiaC πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Φαίνεται ότι το έφτιαξα..

Είχα ξεχάσει να γυρίσω στο proxy σε IGMPv2

........Auto merged post: DSLaManiaC πρόσθεσε 116 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Και εδώ έχω φτιάξει και ένα απλο qos για speedtouch (θεωρώντας ότι ο multicasting server τρέχει στην IP 10.189.2.1 και δεν έχουν πειραχθεί τα labels και η διαδικασία για το speedtouch έγινε με τον οδηγό που υπάρχει):



```
:expr add name=tvbox type=intf intf=OnTV
:expr add name=tvbox_2 type=ip addr=10.189.2.1

:label rule add chain=qos_user_labels name=tvbox srcintf=tvbox log=enabled state=enabled label=VoIP-RTP
:label rule add chain=qos_user_labels name=tvbox_2 dstip=tvbox_2 log=enabled state=enabled label=VoIP-RTP
```

Σε μένα δουλεύει μια χαρά στο 585v7, με τσίτα το κατέβασμα στο PC δεν έχω προβλήματα στη μετάδοση.

----------


## grphoto

Δεν ξερω αν εχει αναφερθει, (φανταζομαι θα εχει αλλα εγω το αναφερω) παντως χτες ημουν σε μεγαλο πολυκαταστημα, και περνωντας απο το κομματι του ιντερνετ, ειδα το modem της HOL, το modem λοιπον ηταν το γνωστο pirelli που ομως απο κατω εγραφε INTRACOM  :Razz: 



Κοιτωντας τωρα και την σελιδα της HOL βλεπω κατι γνωριμα menu  :Smile:

----------


## apollokk

> Δεν ξερω αν εχει αναφερθει, (φανταζομαι θα εχει αλλα εγω το αναφερω) παντως χτες ημουν σε μεγαλο πολυκαταστημα, και περνωντας απο το κομματι του ιντερνετ, ειδα το modem της HOL, το modem λοιπον ηταν το γνωστο pirelli που ομως απο κατω εγραφε INTRACOM 
> 
> 
> 
> Κοιτωντας τωρα και την σελιδα της HOL βλεπω κατι γνωριμα menu


μην τα γραφεις 2 φορες... πηγαινε στο post πoυ εκανες στο hol section και θα δεις....

----------


## CMS

> μην τα γραφεις 2 φορες... πηγαινε στο post πoυ εκανες στο hol section και θα δεις....


κι όμως καλά το έγραψε και εκεί και εδώ ... φυσικά και έχει extra επιλογές στο menu του το pirelli (όπως αναφέρεται στο νήμα της HOL και για το άλλο modem) ... και voip επιλογές ... αλλά στο admin menu όπως το έχω δει στην ΟΝ ... :Whistle:  και μάλιστα αρκετά πλήρες ... 

Επίσης καμιά φορά , όταν βλέπεις κάτι τέτοια , σκέφτεσαι μήπως παίζεται και τίποτε άλλο .. η συμφωνία με την ΖΗΝΩΝ δεν έχει κλείσει ακόμα αν δεν κάνω λάθος ... έτσι απλά υποθέσεις και πλάκα κάνουμε , αλλά η παρατήρηση του Γιώργου ήταν καλή ...

----------


## atheos71

> μην τα γραφεις 2 φορες... πηγαινε στο post πoυ εκανες στο hol section και θα δεις....


Aν το έγραφε μόνο στα νήματα της HOL δε θα το βλέπαμε εμείς της ΟΝ, κι αντίστροφα.

----------


## grphoto

> μην τα γραφεις 2 φορες... πηγαινε στο post πoυ εκανες στο hol section και θα δεις....



Διαφορετικο κοινο φιλε apollokk, διαφορετικη συζητηση, διαφορετικος λογος που ειπωθηκε  :Wink:

----------


## Tem

> Σήμερα μου ήρθε το TVBOX αφού άλλαξα το πακέτο μου στο όλα σε ένα.
> 
> Να επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ οτι το ST 585v7 παίζει full.


και σε μένα full έπαιξε για κάποιες ώρες το 585v7 αλλά δεν είδα κάτι ουσιαστικά καλύτερo σε σχέση με το Pirelli.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> και σε μένα full έπαιξε για κάποιες ώρες το 585v7 αλλά δεν είδα κάτι ουσιαστικά καλύτερo σε σχέση με το Pirelli.


Εγώ βλέπω καλύτερα στατιστικά στη γραμμή οπότε και δεν θα βάλω το πιρέλι.

----------


## apollokk

> Εγώ βλέπω καλύτερα στατιστικά στη γραμμή οπότε και δεν θα βάλω το πιρέλι.


και καλα θα κανεις... :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

> Εγώ βλέπω καλύτερα στατιστικά στη γραμμή οπότε και δεν θα βάλω το πιρέλι.


Ένα πεντάμηνο συνέχεια ,τό 'χα εκτός λειτουργίας.Σαν καινούριο είναι!

----------


## apollokk

> Ένα πεντάμηνο συνέχεια ,τό 'χα εκτός λειτουργίας.Σαν καινούριο είναι!


το crypto παντα ετοιμοπολεμο... :Whistle:

----------


## atheos71

> το crypto παντα ετοιμοπολεμο...


Είπαμε,να ξεκουραστεί λιγάκι κι αυτό... :Razz:

----------


## apollokk

> Είπαμε,να ξεκουραστεί λιγάκι κι αυτό...


διακοπουλες... καντο και κανενα banακι... (καλο θα του κανει...)

----------


## atheos71

> διακοπουλες... καντο και κανενα banακι... (καλο θα του κανει...)


...και να απωλέσω την εναλλακτική μου λύση;
Δεν του αξίζει τέτοια αχάριστη μεταχείριση.

----------


## apollokk

> ...και να απωλέσω την εναλλακτική μου λύση;
> Δεν του αξίζει τέτοια αχάριστη μεταχείριση.


και βεβαια οχι, (αν φυσικα μιλαμε για το crypto...)... αν μιλαμε για το pirelli σιγουρα το χρειαζεται...

----------


## Tem

πριν απο λίγο έβαλα το Full On Thomson 585v7 , αφήνοντας το πολύ καλό Pirelli να ξεκουραστεί λίγο.
Αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι το 585 πάει πολύ καλά με το τελευταίο international firmware 7.4.3.2

----------


## atheos71

Αν σε ακούσουν αυτοί που δεν έχουν σε ιδιαίτερη εκτίμηση το pirelli θα .... παραξενευτούν!

----------


## Tem

> Αν σε ακούσουν αυτοί που δεν έχουν σε ιδιαίτερη εκτίμηση το pirelli θα .... παραξενευτούν!


σίγουρα. Δεν έχεις άδικο. Προσωπικά όμως είμαι ικανοποιημένος απο το Pirelli.
Bέβαια ίσως έχει να κάνει και με τη γενικότερη συμπεριφορά της σύνδεσής μου που είναι πολύ καλή.

----------


## atheos71

Γι αυτό επιστρέφω σε παλιότερη τοποθέτησή μου.Τα ρούτερς ,είναι ο τελευταίος τροχός της αμάξης στα προβλήματα των συνδέσεων.

----------


## backbased

ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΞΕΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ PIRELLI

----------


## atheos71

Υπάρχουν εδώ κάποια ρούτερς που
έχουν δοκιμαστεί ότι παίζουν tv.

----------


## Rajar

Απογοητευμένος με το Pirelli, αποφάσισα να ξεθάψω ένα Speedtouch 536v6, του πέρασα το f/w 7.4.3.2 και πέρασα τις ρυθμίσεις του υπομνήματος http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=213155

Παίζει IPTV αλλά στο OnRec, αφου επιλέξω αυτό που θέλω να δω, μου βγάζει μάυρη οθώνη. Η TV παίζει κανονικά!

Έχετε καμία ιδέα του τι συμβαίνει? Θα έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το 585v7 που αναμένω σε λίγες μέρες?

----------


## Rajar

Καλά μιλάμε καμμία σχέση με το Speedtouch! Μανατζάρει τόσο καλά τη σύνδεση.Με IPTV και δεν κόβει σχεδόν τίποτα από Download Speed!

Κρίμα που δεν παίζει το OnRec.... :Sad:

----------


## atheos71

Eίχα δοκιμάσει το Speedtouch 780 κι όντως ήταν πολύ καλύτερα τα πράγματα απ'ότι με το pirelli.

----------


## Rajar

> Eίχα δοκιμάσει το Speedtouch 780 κι όντως ήταν πολύ καλύτερα τα πράγματα απ'ότι με το pirelli.


Έπαιζε το ONRec στο 780? Στο 536v6 με το firmware 7.4.3.2 δεν μπορώ να βρώ τι συμβαίνει και δεν παίζει! :Mad:

----------


## atheos71

Δεν το δοκίμασα να σου πω.Η iptv δεν είναι και κάτι που μ'ενδιαφέρει άμεσα (3-4 φορές έχω ανοίξει το sagem
για δοκιμή).

----------


## Rajar

Οκ τα κατάφερα!


Δεν ξέρω αν έκανα καλά από πλευράς ασφάλειας αλλα κοίταζα τα Security Logs του 536 και βρήκα τα εξής μηνύματα:

 00:37:07 (since last boot)IDS dos parser : udp flood (1 of 4) : 10.223.1.143    91.132.χχχ.χχχ 1364 UDP 2000->1534 

 00:34:20 (since last boot)IDS dos parser : udp flood (1 of 4) : 10.223.1.143    91.132.χχχ.χχχ 1364 UDP 2000->1526 

 00:31:36 (since last boot)IDS rate parser : udp rate limiting (1 of 1) : 10.223.1.148    91.132.χχχ.χχχ  1364 UDP 2000->1518 

 00:31:35 (since last boot)IDS dos parser : udp flood (1 of 4) : 10.223.1.148    91.132.χχχ.χχχ  1364 UDP 2000->1518

Όποτε προσπαθούσα να έχω πρόισβαση στο ON REC. :Thinking: 

Σε προηγούμενες απόπειρες έδινε στο τέλος 2000-1500 οπότε συμπέρανα πως προσπαθούσε να στείλει σε range 1500-2000.

Έκανα port Forward UDP range 1500-2000 στο 192.168.1.5 και λειτουργεί κανονικά!! :One thumb up: 

Speedtouch 536v6 με Firmware 7.4.3.2 Full On και αυτός!

Πείτε μου μόνο αν άνοιξα κενό ασφαλείας...

Επιπλέον, στα Logs του Speedtouch δεν βλέπω κίνηση στα ports 20000-20001 που βρίσκονται στο sticky. :Thinking: 

So Long Pirelli! R.I.P.

----------


## atheos71

Κοίτα κι εδώ ,αν δεν τό 'χεις ήδη 
κάνει.ίσως βρεις κάτι εκεί να σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## Rajar

> Κοίτα κι εδώ


Αυτό χρησιμοποίησα (αναφερόμουν σε αυτό ως sticky). H βάση εκεί είναι..Απλά εγώ είχα πρόβλημα με το range 1500-2000

----------


## Rajar

Έκανα το QoS του φίλου στην σελίδα 80 του νήματος.




> [...]
> 
> Και εδώ έχω φτιάξει και ένα απλο qos για speedtouch (θεωρώντας ότι ο multicasting server τρέχει στην IP 10.189.2.1 και δεν έχουν πειραχθεί τα labels και η διαδικασία για το speedtouch έγινε με τον οδηγό που υπάρχει):
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> :expr add name=tvbox type=intf intf=OnTV
> :expr add name=tvbox_2 type=ip addr=10.189.2.1
> ...


Αν και ούτε πριν το QoS είχα πόβλημα με τα κανάλια, στο onREC (δεν ξέρω για onCINEMA) άμα κατεβάζω από κάποιον υπολογιστή του τοπικού δικτύου, κάνει σπασίματα.... Καμία ιδέα?

----------


## Rajar

Οκ και τελειώνω εδώ με τη αυτοεξερεύνηση.

Τα σπασίματα μάλλον οφείλονται στο ένα και μοναδικό ethernet port που έχει ο 536.. :Sad:  (έχω βάλει switch)
Τόσο traffic από μία και μόνο θύρα....Μάλλον δεν είναι καλό. :Whistle: 

Πάντος κατά τα άλλα το 536v6 είναι FullON και αυτό!

----------


## atheos71

Καλό θα ήταν να συμπληρωθεί ο κατάλογος συμβατών ρούτερς με ΟΝ.
Κι αυτό ,το 536v6 ,νομίζω ότι δεν το είδα στη λίστα.

----------


## Rajar

Πιστεύω πως μπορούμε να πούμε τα εξής με σιγουριά για τα Thomson και F/W 7.x.x.x+:

- όλα τα ST5x6v6
- ST585v6
- TG585v7
Είναι FullON.

- 780wl,716 με F/W 7.x.x.x+ μάλλον πρέπει να παίζουν και αυτά.

----------


## panther21

Eπειδη η κατασταση με το ζαντολαστιχο οσο παει χειροτερευει, αν μπορεις εξηγησε μου τι εννοεις εμ το δουλευει καλυτερα η γραμμη. Δλδ δεν σου μπουκωνει το ρουτερ? Ειχες αυξηση ταχυτητας? Διαχειριζεται καλυτερα το QoS? Kανεις αλλος που εχει δοκιμασει το WAG, ειδε βελτιωση στο φρακαρισμα της γραμμης?

----------


## CUPRA

Ακριβό για home users UTM appliance που παίζει με ON το Juniper SSG-20 με ADSL2/2+ Mini-PIM.

----------


## cosmo_vicius

> Για να παίξει το *SpeedTouch 585* v6 full *OnTV, OnREC, OnCinema*, και φυσικά να έχετε πρόσβαση στο Internet:
> 1) Κάνετε Upgrade στο firmware 7.4.1.7 (παίζει και με προηγούμενες, αλλά το παρακάτω configuration έχει γίνει save με αυτήν). Θα το βρείτε εδώ.
> 2) Αλλάξτε στο αρχείο αυτό τα XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX με την MacAddress του TV Box σας (π.χ. με το Notepad)
> 3) Φορτώστε το αρχείο στο ST585, και
> 
> είστε On...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Καλού-κακού φυλάξτε και το υπάρχον configuration που έχετε πριν το πρώτο βήμα


Φιλαρακο το αρχειο που δινεις δεν μου δουλευει. Μου λεει οτι ειναι corrupted ... θα ηθελα λιγη βοηθεια αν μπορεις. Σε ευχαριστω

----------


## Evangelos

> Φιλαρακο το αρχειο που δινεις δεν μου δουλευει. Μου λεει οτι ειναι corrupted ... θα ηθελα λιγη βοηθεια αν μπορεις. Σε ευχαριστω


Μα έχει δουλέψει σε πολλούς άλλους!
Τι firmware έχεις βάλει?
Αντικαθιστάς προηγουμένως ΟΛΑ τα XX:XX:XX:XX:XX που εμφανίζονται εκει μέσα με την MAC του sagem σου?

----------


## Rajar

Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς ότι τα Speedtouch (δοκίμασα με ST536v6, ST780wl, TG585v7) συγχρονίζουν με ελαφρώς χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα από το Pirelli??

Εμένα πάντα έχω κάτι σαν τα παρακάτω:

Pirelli:           995/13600-14400
Speedtouch: 955/12900-13300

Όλα τα τεστ γίνανε χωρίς φίλτρο και τα Firmwares όλων των Thomson είναι το 7.4.3.2 international.

----------


## Tem

το 585 συγχρονίζει ελαφρώς χαμηλότερα στο ανέβασμα. Πάντως είναι πολύ σταθερό , χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## Rajar

> το 585 συγχρονίζει ελαφρώς χαμηλότερα στο ανέβασμα. Πάντως είναι πολύ σταθερό , χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις.


Εμένα πάλι μου κάνουν αποσυνδέσεις τα speetouch ενω το Pirelli ακόμη να μου κάνει.

Βέβαια, δεν έχω αφήσει πάνω απο 24 ώρες κανένα, αλλά αφού βλέπω πως 20+ώρες το Pirelli είναι καρφωμένο στα 995/14478, βάζω το TG587v7 (7.4.3.2) και μεταξύ 1-3 ωρών αποσυνδεέται και συγχρονίζει στα ~660/11200. Όταν ξαναβάλω το Pirelli και τραβήξω restart, επανέρχονται τα 14mbps.

Μήπως ξύπνησε η ON και όταν το DSLAM βλέπει άλλο chipset εκτός Pirelli το πετάει? Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς κάτι ανάλογο?

----------


## fraste

ΠΩΣ  ΜΠΟΡΩ  ΝΑ  ΑΛΛΑΞΩ  ΤΟ  PIRELLI   ΤΗΣ  ON TELECOMS

----------


## Συνεταιράκος

Α) Γιατί δεν το βάζεις ως ερώτημα στο forum που είναι ειδικά για την ΟΝ;;;
Β) Τι έπαθες και θέλεις να το αλλάξεις; Σου χάλασε ή θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιο άλλο. Απαντήσεις θα βρεις εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=161

----------


## keltis

> Εμένα πάλι μου κάνουν αποσυνδέσεις τα speetouch ενω το Pirelli ακόμη να μου κάνει.
> 
> Βέβαια, δεν έχω αφήσει πάνω απο 24 ώρες κανένα, αλλά αφού βλέπω πως 20+ώρες το Pirelli είναι καρφωμένο στα 995/14478, βάζω το TG587v7 (7.4.3.2) και μεταξύ 1-3 ωρών αποσυνδεέται και συγχρονίζει στα ~660/11200. Όταν ξαναβάλω το Pirelli και τραβήξω restart, επανέρχονται τα 14mbps.
> 
> Μήπως ξύπνησε η ON και όταν το DSLAM βλέπει άλλο chipset εκτός Pirelli το πετάει? Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς κάτι ανάλογο?


Το ίδιο πράγμα έχω παρατηρήσει και γω. Εκτός του pirelli έχω άλλα δύο routers που εναλλάσσω, το zyxel 660r και το level1 1161a. Το level1 ήταν βράχος μέχρι τις αναβαθμίσεις των DSLAM. Από κει και πέρα, το ζαντολάστιχο έγινε βράχος ενώ οι άλλοι routers κάνουν κάθε 5 λεπτά disconnect. Πως γίνεται αυτό δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω ...
Μήπως κάποιος εδώ μέσα μπορεί να μας εξηγήσει την ανωμαλία αυτή ;

----------


## Avesael

Στην περίπτωση μου δεν παρατήρησα διακοπές ή οτιδήποτε άλλο με το Speedtouch 585v6, παρά μόνο χαμηλότερο συγχρονισμό (1Mbps περίπου πιο κάτω).

Και το attenuation, στο Speedtouch 19.5db με 20db και στο Pirelli 21-22...

----------


## atheos71

Το ίδιο βλέπω και με το crypto ,πιο κάτω συγρονισμό ~ 0,5 mbit και 2 db attn. παραπάνω.
Όμως ,σταθερό (μέχρι στιγμής ... )

----------


## apollokk

σκεφτηκα να βαλω το modem Microcom AD 2636 στη γραμμη. λετε να παιξει καλα;

----------


## lewton

> σκεφτηκα να βαλω το modem Microcom AD 2636 στη γραμμη. λετε να παιξει καλα;


Έκτακτα, στα 8 Mbps.  :Razz:

----------


## apollokk

> Έκτακτα, στα 8 Mbps.


το ξερω οτι ειναι adsl1. ετσι κ αλλιως με pirelli φτανω τα 6mbit...

........Auto merged post: apollokk πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

περιμενω κατι νεο απο σταθεροτητα και ταχυτητα κατεβασματος (και οχι ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου...) μα ειναι δυνατον; 30kbps...

----------


## atheos71

> το ξερω οτι ειναι adsl1. ετσι κ αλλιως με pirelli φτανω τα 6mbit...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: apollokk πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> περιμενω κατι νεο απο σταθεροτητα και ταχυτητα κατεβασματος (και οχι ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου...) μα ειναι δυνατον; 30kbps...


Πόσα ρούτερς έχεις δοκιμάσει;

----------


## apollokk

> Πόσα ρούτερς έχεις δοκιμάσει;


3+Pirelli. Κανένα δε δούλεψε σωστά.

----------


## alazarou

Επειδή λόγω των γνωστών προβλημάτων με ALTEC λέω να ξανα δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου με την ΟΝ (στο ξεκίνημα της είχα κάνει αίτηση αλλά μετά από 2.5 μήνες με πηγαίνανε από βδομάδα σε βδομάδα για ενεργοποίηση), η ερώτηση μου έχει να κάνει με τον router , δεν θέλω Pirelli αλλά θέλω το πακέτο με την TV μόνο για το ΟnRec. Έχω ένα Linksys WAG200 ANNEX A με τον οποίο είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος, μπορώ να έχω internet-σταθερό τηλ-και TV ? Σε ένα post (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=213155)διάβασα ότι είναι δυνατό, το έχει κάνει κανένας ? 
Συγγνώμη αν ρωτάω κάτι που έχει απαντηθεί αλλά το thread είναι λίγο μεγάλο για να το διαβάσω όλο και με random επιλογή δεν έβγαλα άκρη.

----------


## Evangelos

> Επειδή λόγω των γνωστών προβλημάτων με ALTEC λέω να ξανα δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου με την ΟΝ (στο ξεκίνημα της είχα κάνει αίτηση αλλά μετά από 2.5 μήνες με πηγαίνανε από βδομάδα σε βδομάδα για ενεργοποίηση), η ερώτηση μου έχει να κάνει με τον router , δεν θέλω Pirelli αλλά θέλω το πακέτο με την TV μόνο για το ΟnRec. Έχω ένα Linksys WAG200 ANNEX A με τον οποίο είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος, μπορώ να έχω internet-σταθερό τηλ-και TV ? Σε ένα post (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=213155)διάβασα ότι είναι δυνατό, το έχει κάνει κανένας ? 
> Συγγνώμη αν ρωτάω κάτι που έχει απαντηθεί αλλά το thread είναι λίγο μεγάλο για να το διαβάσω όλο και με random επιλογή δεν έβγαλα άκρη.


Θα έχεις Τηλέφωνο, Internet, και OnREC/OnCinema, χωρίς OnTV, δηλαδή δεν θε βλέπεις ζωντανή τηλεόραση.
Αλλά εγώ αν ήμουν στην θέση σου θα άφηνα επάνω το Pirelli να τα βλέπω όλα, και μόνο αν είχα προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων και σταθερότητας θα δοκίμαζα το LinkSys. Η άλλη super λύση βέβαια είναι να βάλεις ενα Thomson. :One thumb up:

----------


## kanenas3

Εδώ υπάρχει λίστα με όλα τα μοντέλα που παίζουν είτε Full On είτε μερικώς...

----------


## alazarou

> Θα έχεις Τηλέφωνο, Internet, και OnREC/OnCinema, χωρίς OnTV, δηλαδή δεν θε βλέπεις ζωντανή τηλεόραση.
> Αλλά εγώ αν ήμουν στην θέση σου θα άφηνα επάνω το Pirelli να τα βλέπω όλα, και μόνο αν είχα προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων και σταθερότητας θα δοκίμαζα το LinkSys. Η άλλη super λύση βέβαια είναι να βάλεις ενα Thomson.


Για να καταλαβω πως θα εχω OnRec χωρις OnTV...απο που θα γραφει..? 
Thomson ? για explain ....μοντελο και γιατι ειναι τοσο καλο ?

----------


## GnF

> Για να καταλαβω πως θα εχω OnRec χωρις OnTV...απο που θα γραφει..? 
> Thomson ? για explain ....μοντελο και γιατι ειναι τοσο καλο ?



Το Linksys παίζει ακόμα σε όσους πελάτες το έχω βάλει απο τότε που το ανάφερα εδώ. 
Σαν ρουτερ σου παρέχει μόνο μια fast ethernet (με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζεσαι switch ή το pirelli να κάνει το switch και το access point).
Δεν σου δίνει ούτε wireless που τη λύση την βρίσκεις με τον ίδιο τρόπο. (το pirelli συνδεδεμένο επάνω στο Linksys ΑΜ200 για να σου δίνει και περισότερες ethernet και wireless.)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχω εγκαταστήσει περί τα 14 σε πελάτες μου και για αποσυνδέσεις δεν είχα παράπονο απο κανέναν τους (εκτός του ένα που κάηκε το Linksys στους 3 μήνες).

Μιλάμε για ένα router με κόστος 35~45€.


Το ONREC δεν γράφει σε εσένα αλλά γράφονται και κρατιούνται στην ONTelecoms και εσύ απλά ζητάς να δείς τα ήδη γραμμένα προγράμματα.
Το Sagem δεν έχει κάποιο αποθηκευτικό χώρο για να γράφει. Εσύ ζητάς να δείς κάτι και ξεκινάει να στο δίνει η ΟΝ.


Επίσης εντελώς αναφορικά το Linksys σε μερικούς πελάτες που είχαν πρόβλημα με αποσυνδέσεις με το Pirelli έδειξε τα δόντια του. Σταθερό σαν βράχος. Πολύ πιθανό όμως να έφτιαχνε το pirelli με firmware update απο την ΟΝ.

----------


## alazarou

> Το Linksys παίζει ακόμα σε όσους πελάτες το έχω βάλει απο τότε που το ανάφερα εδώ. 
> Σαν ρουτερ σου παρέχει μόνο μια fast ethernet (με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζεσαι switch ή το pirelli να κάνει το switch και το access point).
> Δεν σου δίνει ούτε wireless που τη λύση την βρίσκεις με τον ίδιο τρόπο. (το pirelli συνδεδεμένο επάνω στο Linksys ΑΜ200 για να σου δίνει και περισότερες ethernet και wireless.)
> 
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχω εγκαταστήσει περί τα 14 σε πελάτες μου και για αποσυνδέσεις δεν είχα παράπονο απο κανέναν τους (εκτός του ένα που κάηκε το Linksys στους 3 μήνες).
> 
> Μιλάμε για ένα router με κόστος 35~45€.
> 
> 
> ...


Αν δεις πιο πάνω γράφω οτι έχω το WAG200 το οποίο και wifi έχει και 4 x 10/100 lan, σε σχέση πάντα με το ΑΜ200. 
Αρα με το WAG200 ποια ειναια η ιδανικη συνδεσμολογία?

----------


## Tem

μετά απο αρκετό καιρό το Pirelli επανήλθε στη θέση του. Ο λόγος ήταν ότι έπαψε να λειτουργεί το On rec με Thomson 585v7. Αντιμετώπίζει κάποιος κάτι αντίστοιχο με το Thomson ?

----------


## atheos71

> μετά απο αρκετό καιρό το Pirelli επανήλθε στη θέση του. Ο λόγος ήταν ότι έπαψε να λειτουργεί το On rec με Thomson 585v7. Αντιμετώπίζει κάποιος κάτι αντίστοιχο με το Thomson ?



Και τόσο καιρό ,πώς λειτουργούσε κι έπαψε έτσι ξαφνικά;

----------


## Tem

> Και τόσο καιρό ,πώς λειτουργούσε κι έπαψε έτσι ξαφνικά;


δεν μπορώ να δώσω κάποια λογική εξήγηση. Πάντως δεν βλέπω πλέον το λόγο να μη χρησιμοποιώ το Pirelli.

----------


## alexisazen

*IP* TV όπου υπάρχει καλώδιο χωρίς mac cloning!  :Whistle:

----------


## kanenas3

> *IP* TV όπου υπάρχει καλώδιο χωρίς mac cloning!


Για πες...!  :Thinking:

----------


## alexisazen

σσσ.....

----------


## Niplo

Παιδια ευχαριστώ πολυ με σωζεται

----------


## SiliconManC

ίσως είναι off-topic αλλά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το WL500W μου έχει μία επιλογή IPTV UDP MULTICAST TO HTTP PROXY PORT με το modded firmware του oleg.




Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας σε on? Παίζει?

Υπόψιν δεν έχω on απλά είπα να συνεισφέρω στη λίστα με όποιο τρόπο μπορώ.

----------


## dream-maniac

> *IP* TV όπου υπάρχει καλώδιο χωρίς mac cloning!


φιλε εξηγησε λιγο, ενοεις πρεπει να κανουμε mac cloning στο ρουτερ με την mac toy pireli?
εμενα το am200 δεν δουλευε...ειχα το πιρελι πανω.χωρις να κλεισω το tvbox bazv linksys και παιζει,...δωσε μας τα φωτα σου...

----------


## alexisazen

δεν έχω το pirelli, αλλά συνφορουμίτες στο σχετικό νήμα έγραφαν ότι στο pirelli χρειάζεται mac cloning να πάρει ο υπολογιστής την mac address του sagem). Στο speedtouch δε χρειάζεται αλλά προσωπικά η ταχύτητα του wireless μου δε αντέχει το live streaming... Για άλλα routers δε γνωρίζω...

----------


## sprkrt

γνωριζει κανεις αν το Siemens SL2-141 μπορει να σεταριστει για να παιξει με το ON TV???

----------


## billy_gr

Επειδη αυτο το νημα πλεον εχει μεγαλωσει , μηπως καποιος θα μπορουσε να κανει ενα συγκεντρωτικο update με τα router που δουλευουν οκ με ολες τις υπηρεσιες της On ?


ok .. μια σελιδα πριν εχει φροντισει ο kanenas3 γιαυτο..

----------


## mindthegap

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις με το Draytec Vigor 2700?
Αν οχι τι ρυθμισεις θα πρεπει να κοιταξω για να το δοκιμασω.
Παντως συνδεδεμενο με το sagem tv box δειχνει ωρα κ απλα βγαζει μνμ οτι η υπηρεσια δεν ειανι δαιθεσιμη... καποια στιγμη προ 6μηνου ειχε απιξει κιολας αλλα μετα δεν ασχοληθηκα ξανα κ τωρα που το ξαναδοκιμασα δεν. 
Ακομα κ με το firmaware της altec  μπορεις να κανεις ολες τις ρυθμισεις.
Πειτε αν δοκιμασατε η καποιος που να ξερει τι να δοκιμασω κ πως εγω κ 8α ενημερωσω για αποτελεσματα.

----------


## noname85

το εχεις ξεκλειδωσει????????αν ναι πες μας και εμας!

----------


## Rajar

Hello! Έπαψε να δουλεύει το ONrec με το TG585v7??Σε εμένα σταμάτησε από σήμερα....

........Auto merged post: Rajar πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μάλλον είναι down γενικότερα, αφού δεν παίζει ούτε με το Pirelli.....

Μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος? Όταν επιλέγω την εκπομπή βγάζει μάυρη οθόνη και τίποτα άλλο...

----------


## Rajar

Τελικά φαίνεται πως κάτι άλλαξαν με τις τελευταίες αναβαθμίσεις καθώς μου αναβάθμισαν το firmware του  Pirelli και λειτουργεί πάλι το ONrec.

Με το speedtouch μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει κανείς οτί δεν λειτουγεί πια το OnRec?

----------


## alexisazen

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι το on rec λειτουργεί μια χαρά με speedtoouch 585v6! Με ανησύχησες λίγο, αλλά όλα καλά!

----------


## LefterisK

mindthegap τώρα που φεύγω από την ΝΕΤZERO ( :Thumb down:  στα pings), ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ να βάλω Draytek Vigor 2700 το οποίο είχα στην ΧΟΛ και είναι ποιοτικότατο, εφάμιλλο των Thomson, Linksys για να μην πω καλύτερο...
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το είχα σε ANNEX B και τώρα πρέπει να το ξαναγοράσω σε ΑNNEX Α...  :Sorry: 
Ξέρεις αν δουλεύει καλά στην ΟΝ? Δε θέλω τηλεόραση, μόνο ίντερνετ και τηλεφωνία.
Άν και κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να βοηθήσει θα ήμουν ευγνώμων.

----------


## noname85

για δες μια στα router πως να μετατρεψεις αυτο που εχεις σε ANNEX-A

----------


## LefterisK

Ίσως και να γίνεται τελικά...Κάτι βρήκα...

----------


## Laughing mAn

Καλησπέρα έχω ένα Zyxel 661 και συνδεθηκα στην On πριναπο κανα δυο μερες αλλα δεν εχω καθολου υπηρεσιες τηλεορασης.Εχοντας διαβασει τα προγουμενα και αφου διαβασα το pdf για τα Zyxel θελω να ρωτησω τα εξης:
1)To onREC και η αλλη υπηρεσια εκτος της OnTV που μαλλον δεν θα παιξει οτι και να γινει τα προγουμενα δυο παιζουν χωρις να ρυθμισω τιποτα?
2)Αν χρειαζεται να ρυθμισω κατι απο αυτα που λεει το pdf γιατι πρεπει να ανοιξω την UDP 5554?Μηπως εμεις εχουμε μια αλλη και οχι αυτη?
3)Στο LAN - LAN εχω τα TCP/IP Properties και να επιλεξω IGMPv2 πρεπει να κανω disabled τον DHCP SErver ενω στο pdf δεν κανει κατι τετοιο.Μηπως κανω κατι λαθος?
4)Επισης εαν δεν κανουμε telnet πως μπορουμε να ρυθμισουμε το WAN Interface με IGMP?

Ξερω ειναι πολλα αλλα προσπαθω να το κανω να δουλεψει και χρεαζομαι βοηθεια.
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## Doctorm

> Για να παίξει το *SpeedTouch 585* v6 full *OnTV, OnREC, OnCinema*, και φυσικά να έχετε πρόσβαση στο Internet:
> 1) Κάνετε Upgrade στο firmware 7.4.1.7 (παίζει και με προηγούμενες, αλλά το παρακάτω configuration έχει γίνει save με αυτήν). Θα το βρείτε εδώ.
> 2) Αλλάξτε στο αρχείο αυτό τα XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX με την MacAddress του TV Box σας (π.χ. με το Notepad)
> 3) Φορτώστε το αρχείο στο ST585, και
> 
> είστε On...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Καλού-κακού φυλάξτε και το υπάρχον configuration που έχετε πριν το πρώτο βήμα


θα μπορουσε καποιος να μας πει τις εντολες για το 3)

ευχαριστω

----------


## Evangelos

> θα μπορουσε καποιος να μας πει τις εντολες για το 3)
> 
> ευχαριστω


Μπες εδώ, δώσε το όνομα/path του αρχείου, και πάτα restore.

Και μιά διόρθωση. Το σωστό firmware είναι το 4.3.2.0 και το κατεβάζουμε απο εδώ.

----------


## jlettas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Πήρα το SpeedTouch TG585v7 και με τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις, τις τελευταίες 4 μερες που το εχω, δουλεύει άψογα όλο το πακέτο της On! Ούτε restart στο router ουτε τιποτα πλεον. Και με τη ρύθμιση 1 στο λογαριασμο μου στη σελιδα της on, η γραμμη πηγαινει σχετικα καλυτερα ως τωρα τουλαχιστον και μου ανεβασε την ταχυτητα απο τα 15+ στα 16+mbps.
Χρησιμοποίησα τις πληροφορίες που βρήκα σε αυτο το topic (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=213155) και έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές στο configuration file του ρουτερ γιατι ακριβώς οπως τα παρουσιαζει ο φιλος μας δεν μου επαιξε. ε στη 10τη προσπαθεια τα καταφερα! δεν τα παω και πολυ καλα με αυτα. αφου τα καταφερα εγω το εχετε όλοι!!  :One thumb up: 

Στείλτε μου στο jlettas@gmail.com για να σας στειλω το configuration του ρουτερ και οτι αλλο μπορω να βοηθησω. 

email παιδια γιατι δε θα δω αν απαντησετε κατω απο εμενα!

----------


## dandri

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> Πήρα το SpeedTouch TG585v7 και με τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις, τις τελευταίες 4 μερες που το εχω, δουλεύει άψογα όλο το πακέτο της On! Ούτε restart στο router ουτε τιποτα πλεον. Και με τη ρύθμιση 1 στο λογαριασμο μου στη σελιδα της on, η γραμμη πηγαινει σχετικα καλυτερα ως τωρα τουλαχιστον και μου ανεβασε την ταχυτητα απο τα 15+ στα 16+mbps.
> Χρησιμοποίησα τις πληροφορίες που βρήκα σε αυτο το topic (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=213155) και έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές στο configuration file του ρουτερ γιατι ακριβώς οπως τα παρουσιαζει ο φιλος μας δεν μου επαιξε. ε στη 10τη προσπαθεια τα καταφερα! δεν τα παω και πολυ καλα με αυτα. αφου τα καταφερα εγω το εχετε όλοι!! 
> 
> Στείλτε μου στο jlettas@gmail.com για να σας στειλω το configuration του ρουτερ και οτι αλλο μπορω να βοηθησω.


Ευχαριστω για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σου!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nkar

ξερετε 585 που βρισκουμε?

----------


## lefteris

Εισαι οντως αστερι που εκανες να παιξει το ολο σκηνικο καλα...
Θα σου στειλω το user.ini μου να μου το αλλαξεις γιατι το onrec δεν φερνει εικονα , παρα μονο μενου και τιτλους.





> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> Πήρα το SpeedTouch TG585v7 και με τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις, τις τελευταίες 4 μερες που το εχω, δουλεύει άψογα όλο το πακέτο της On! Ούτε restart στο router ουτε τιποτα πλεον. Και με τη ρύθμιση 1 στο λογαριασμο μου στη σελιδα της on, η γραμμη πηγαινει σχετικα καλυτερα ως τωρα τουλαχιστον και μου ανεβασε την ταχυτητα απο τα 15+ στα 16+mbps.
> Χρησιμοποίησα τις πληροφορίες που βρήκα σε αυτο το topic (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=213155) και έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές στο configuration file του ρουτερ γιατι ακριβώς οπως τα παρουσιαζει ο φιλος μας δεν μου επαιξε. ε στη 10τη προσπαθεια τα καταφερα! δεν τα παω και πολυ καλα με αυτα. αφου τα καταφερα εγω το εχετε όλοι!! 
> 
> Στείλτε μου στο jlettas@gmail.com για να σας στειλω το configuration του ρουτερ και οτι αλλο μπορω να βοηθησω. 
> 
> email παιδια γιατι δε θα δω αν απαντησετε κατω απο εμενα!

----------


## dandri

> ξερετε 585 που βρισκουμε?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2455269&postcount=1

........Auto merged post: dandri πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

........Auto merged post: dandri πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εισαι οντως αστερι που εκανες να παιξει το ολο σκηνικο καλα...


Πραγματικα ειναι αστερι ο Γιαννης. Εμεινα αφωνος. Δουλευουν ολα τελεια.

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> Πήρα το SpeedTouch TG585v7 και με τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις, τις τελευταίες 4 μερες που το εχω, δουλεύει άψογα όλο το πακέτο της On! Ούτε restart στο router ουτε τιποτα πλεον. Και με τη ρύθμιση 1 στο λογαριασμο μου στη σελιδα της on, η γραμμη πηγαινει σχετικα καλυτερα ως τωρα τουλαχιστον και μου ανεβασε την ταχυτητα απο τα 15+ στα 16+mbps.
> Χρησιμοποίησα τις πληροφορίες που βρήκα σε αυτο το topic (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=213155) και έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές στο configuration file του ρουτερ γιατι ακριβώς οπως τα παρουσιαζει ο φιλος μας δεν μου επαιξε. ε στη 10τη προσπαθεια τα καταφερα! δεν τα παω και πολυ καλα με αυτα. αφου τα καταφερα εγω το εχετε όλοι!! 
> 
> Στείλτε μου στο jlettas@gmail.com για να σας στειλω το configuration του ρουτερ και οτι αλλο μπορω να βοηθησω. 
> 
> email παιδια γιατι δε θα δω αν απαντησετε κατω απο εμενα!



Δυστυχώς εμένα δεν μου έπαιξε.

Μού έστειλε ο Γιάννης το αρχείο αλλα μόλις το προσθέτω μου μπλοκάρουν όλα, ούτε στο ρουτερ δεν μπορώ να μπώ.

Εχω το 7.4.47 firmware

τι firmware έχεις στο ρουτερ?

----------


## jlettas

nikolakis002 sou stelnw oti plirofories tha xreiasteis sto email sou. exw valei to gateway stin 192.168.1.1 anti gia 1.254 pou einai default. giauto sou mplokarei ta panta..

----------


## dandri

> Εισαι οντως αστερι που εκανες να παιξει το ολο σκηνικο καλα...
> Θα σου στειλω το user.ini μου να μου το αλλαξεις γιατι το onrec δεν φερνει εικονα , παρα μονο μενου και τιτλους.


Ακομα δεν επαιξε στον lefteris. Δεν ξερω γιατι.....

----------


## chr1stos

Χαιρετώ κι εγώ την παρέα.. πρώτο μου ποστ εδώ.

Είδα κι απόειδα με το bridgest.. sorry, το pirelli εννοούσα και μιας και δεν ήταν και στην σωστή διάσταση και είχε πολύ μαλακά πλαϊνά, αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου με κανένα άλλο λάστι.. sorry, router!

Αρχικά δοκίμασα με ένα avm fritzbox 7140 που μου ξέμεινε από την Hol (πολύ καλό router!) αλλά δεν κατάφερα να δω TV, δεν βρήκα και πολλές αναφορές για iptv+fritz.. κι έτσι σήμερα έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα Zyxel P660HW (το Τ1_v2 για την ακρίβεια).
Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχει άπειρες ρυθμίσεις για τα λεφτά του και σίγουρα ρυθμίσεις που δεν θα τις χρειαστεί ο μέσος χρήστης, μου θύμισε πράγματα που είχα προσπαθήσει  να μάθω στο CCNA της Cisco!!
Πολύ ωραία μέχρι εδώ, πολύ καλλίτερα και τα αποτελέσματα για την γραμμή μου!!

*H TV παίζει τελικά ρε παιδιά με αυτό;;;*
Έχω ξεκοκαλίσει το thread αλλά.. no luck.

Δοκίμασα να παίξω από το PC όπως έπαιζα και με το pirelli ( με mac spoofing κλπ) αν παίζει κανένα ρόλο, που δεν νομίζω όμως αφού είναι διαφορετικά router! Το tvbox δεν το έχω βάλει ακόμα πάνω.
Τι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζονται anyway για να παίξει η iptv..;

Τέλος κάτι άσχετο, τα Cyclic Redundancy Check Errors (CRC) που τα αναφέρει το Zyxel; Μιας και αυτό είναι το μεγαλύτερό μου πρόβλημα με την ON.. :-(

Thanks in advance!

----------


## passenger

μηπως ειναι ευκολο να μας δωσεις τις ρυθμίσεις που εβαλες και τα καταφερες?
εχω το Zyxel P660HW νομιζω -63  
δεν εχω iptv θελω μονο internet

----------


## tsakman

> μηπως ειναι ευκολο να μας δωσεις τις ρυθμίσεις που εβαλες και τα καταφερες?
> εχω το Zyxel P660HW νομιζω -63  
> δεν εχω iptv θελω μονο internet


Λογικά οι ρυθμίσεις είναι για όλα τα router μόνο ιντερνετ
ANNEX A
Encapsulation: PPPoE
Multiplexing Method: LLC-BASED
VPI:8
VCI: 35

Και όπου θέλει username,password βάζεις on και on

----------


## chr1stos

Έτσι όπως τα λέει ο tsakman είναι.
Για internet δεν έχει κανένα περίεργο configuration, για iptv όμως..;;   :Thinking: 

Εν το μεταξύ μόλις κατάλαβα οτι το p660 δεν έχει δυνατότητα wds..!!  :Mad:   :Crying:

----------


## passenger

> Λογικά οι ρυθμίσεις είναι για όλα τα router μόνο ιντερνετ
> ANNEX A
> Encapsulation: PPPoE
> Multiplexing Method: LLC-BASED
> VPI:8
> VCI: 35
> 
> Και όπου θέλει username,password βάζεις on και on


  τνχ παω να το δοκιμάσω

----------


## gtklocker

100% σωστά. Με αυτά παίζω και εγώ εδώ και 1 χρόνο.

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια περιμενω ενα 585v6 και ο λογος που δεν πηρα 585ω7 ειναι οτι θελω να βαλω παλιο firmware και να το πειραξω με το dmt tool.
θα μπορεσει να λειτουργησει full on με firmware 6.1.x ωστε να λειτουργει και το dmt tool? το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις? το αρχειο θα κανει και για την 6.1?

----------


## gtklocker

Αν ακολουθήσεις τον οδηγό του "evangelos" σίγουρα θα καταφέρεις να παίξεις full ON.

----------


## dandri

> παιδια περιμενω ενα 585v6 και ο λογος που δεν πηρα 585ω7 ειναι οτι θελω να βαλω παλιο firmware και να το πειραξω με το dmt tool.
> θα μπορεσει να λειτουργησει full on με firmware 6.1.x ωστε να λειτουργει και το dmt tool? το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις? το αρχειο θα κανει και για την 6.1?


Περισσοτερα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1277 μηπως ο φιλος jlettas μπορει να σε βοηθησει.

----------


## chr1stos

Όσοι παίξατε με το Zyxel p660 iptv, μήπως μπορείτε να δώσετε καμιά πληροφορία για το configuration..;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## passenger

δυστυχώς δεν παίζει iptv to p660

----------


## chr1stos

Και εδώ γιατί λέει Zyxel 66x ;

Εν το μεταξύ αν το έχω σε bridged mode και encapsulation rfc παίζει iptv(!).. αλλά δεν έχω internet.  :Sad:

----------


## kideias

Καλησπερα σε ολους και απο μενα, επεστρεψα μεα απο αρκετο καιρο απουσιας αλλα ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος διοισημερα αποκτησα ενα linksys wag200 απο ενα αγαπητο συμφουριτη.
Αυτο που θα ηθελα απο εσας αν μπορει να μου πει καποιες πως γινεται να παιξει και η τηλεοραση με το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ και αν χρειαζονται καποιες ρυθμισεις (τις βασικες τις εχω κανει και συνδεθηκα κανονικα στο ιντερνετ)
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Avesael

Δυστυχώς με το Linksys WAG200G, δε μπορείς να έχεις Full IPTV. Τα μόνα που παίζουν είναι το OnRec και το OnCinema.
Αν θες router που να παίζει Full ON βρες ένα 585v6 της Thomson.

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια πηρα το speedtouch 585v6 εβαλα το firmware to 6.1 ωστε να μπορω να πειραζω και το noise margin.
κολαω στην παρακατω εντολη
:dhcp server option tmpladd name=tmpl_wwwserv optionid=72
μου βγαζει απο κατω

name := tmpl_wwwserv
παταω enter
optionid := 72
enter
type =
θελει να βαλω τιμη...
οποιος ξερει..

----------


## freeman

> παιδια πηρα το speedtouch 585v6 εβαλα το firmware to 6.1 ωστε να μπορω να πειραζω και το noise margin.
> κολαω στην παρακατω εντολη
> :dhcp server option tmpladd name=tmpl_wwwserv optionid=72
> μου βγαζει απο κατω
> 
> name := tmpl_wwwserv
> παταω enter
> optionid := 72
> enter
> ...


δοκίμασε 


```
:dhcp server option tmpladd name=tmpl_wwwserv optionid=72 type=addr
```

το ίδιο και για το 


```
:dhcp server option tmpladd name=tmpl_ntpserv optionid=42 αλλάζεις σε 
  :dhcp server option tmpladd name=tmpl_ntpserv optionid=42 type=addr
```



Δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε 585 τώρα για να το δοκιμάσω, αλλά 99% θα σου παίξει!

----------


## chr1stos

Λοιπόν για να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς παίζει με την IPTV, γιατί δεν το έχω ψάξει κ πολύ το θέμα.
Επειδή από το Gui δεν έχει κ πολλές επιλογές το ZyXEL αλλά από Cli γίνεται χαμός και πιστεύω οτι μπορεί να παιξει iptv, να ξεκαθαρίσω μερικά πράγματα..;

Είδα πως αν συνδεθώ σε bridge mode (rfc) μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω live tv αλλά όχι internet.
Από την άλλη, αν συνδεθώ με PppoE κλασσικά έχω Internet αλλά όχι tv!

Ετσι λοιπόν, αν δημιουργήσω δυο Wan PVCIs με τα ιδια VPI/VCI=8/35 αλλά το ένα είναι σε PPPoE και το άλλο σε Bridge και οδηγήσω το ένα σε ένα lan interface και το άλλο σε άλλο lan interface, δεν θα πρέπει να παίξει..;
Είναι σωστή σαν σκέψη ή.. άκυρο;

Να ξεκαθαρίσω οτι δεν με νοιάζει το Sagem, στο PC θέλω να έχω TV!
Αυτό προσπαθώ να καταφέρω, απλά το ZyXEL έχει άπειρες ρυθμίσεις και ακόμα το παλεύω..

Γιαυτό ρωτάω,  ισχύει τίποτα από αυτά που προσπαθώ ή τσάμπα παλεύω;

----------


## dream-maniac

> Μετά από ενα σαββατοκύριακο μάχης τελικά ειδα ONRec και OnTV με fw 7.2.0.8 (για το wireless) με του freeman τις οδηγίες. Με το 7.4.1.7 το wireless via registration δεν επαιζε με τίποτα.
> 
> τερμα τα σκαλώματα του web. καταβάζω απο microsoft και nvidia  με 1.100 - 1.300 χωρίς υπερβολες.
> 
> ελπίζω μέχρι να πάω σπίτι να μην εχει αλλαξει κάτι!!!
> 
> Το πρόβλημα με εμένα ήταν το εξής: εβλεπα TV αλλα όχι Rec(μαυρη μαυρίλα) εχτές το βράδυ το κατάφερα.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ Παιδιά
> ...


και  εγω τα ιδια....οντιβι αλλα ονρεκ γιοκ!!

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

Γειά σε όλους.
Έχω το Thomson tg585v7 και συμφωνα με τις ρυθμίσεις του apollokk και του freeman κατάφερα να δω iptv κανονικά.
Αλλά δεν μπορούσα να δω onrec και μετα απο επικοινωνία με τον freeman βρήκαμε οτι τo port για το ONREC στο δικό μου tvbox ειναι η 1526 το οποίο όμως μεταβάλλεται προς τα πάνω ανα 4 ή 6 δηλαδη 1526,1530,1536 κλπ (αυτη την στιγμή έχει φτάσει στο 1620) κάθε φορα που πάω να δω onrec ενω στου freeman είναι σταθερή νομιζω η 2200. Ξέρει μήπως κανείς το ευρος των ports που χρησιμοποιει για να ρυθμίσω το router? 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## konstantinos_def

> Γειά σε όλους.
> Έχω το Thomson tg585v7 και συμφωνα με τις ρυθμίσεις του apollokk και του freeman κατάφερα να δω iptv κανονικά.
> Αλλά δεν μπορούσα να δω onrec και μετα απο επικοινωνία με τον freeman βρήκαμε οτι τo port για το ONREC στο δικό μου tvbox ειναι η 1526 το οποίο όμως μεταβάλλεται προς τα πάνω ανα 4 ή 6 δηλαδη 1526,1530,1536 κλπ (αυτη την στιγμή έχει φτάσει στο 1620) κάθε φορα που πάω να δω onrec ενω στου freeman είναι σταθερή νομιζω η 2200. Ξέρει μήπως κανείς το ευρος των ports που χρησιμοποιει για να ρυθμίσω το router? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα αντιμετωπιζω και εγω με το συγκεκριμενο modem.Παρολο που η TV δουλευει κανονικα,το ONREC παραμενει ανενεργο.Αν βρεθει καποια λυση φιλε Νικο ενημερωσε με σε παρακαλω.Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

> Το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα αντιμετωπιζω και εγω με το συγκεκριμενο modem.Παρολο που η TV δουλευει κανονικα,το ONREC παραμενει ανενεργο.Αν βρεθει καποια λυση φιλε Νικο ενημερωσε με σε παρακαλω.Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.


Κώστα αρχικά θα πρέπει και εσυ να βρείς σε τι πόρτες παίζεις .
Ξερεις πως να το βρείς απο το cli?

----------


## dream-maniac

τελικα επαιξε το ονρεκ ανοιγοντας ακομα τις πορτες, 2000 2026.
το πρβλημα που παρουσιαζεται τωρα ειναι οτι αφου κανει connect το ρουτερ μετα απο μια ωρα περιπου σταματαει το ιντερνετ αλλα εχω προσβαση στο royter.στην port2 ομως παιζουν ολα κανονικαα...help re παιδια..

----------


## lefteris

Ποιες πορτες εχεις ανοιξει στο sagem για το ΟΝΡΕΚ?

----------


## sOwL

Λοιπον. Καταρχας ειμαι καινουριο μελος του forum οποτε συγχωρεστε με αν εκανα λαθος στην κατηγορια και παρακαλω καποιον moderator να μετακινησει το topic στη περιπτωση αυτη.  Ας πω και γω τον πονο μου....

Ειμαι συνδρομητης της On Telecoms. Ειμαι αρκετα τυχερος διοτι δεν εχω προβληματα γενικοτερα με την υπηρεσια. Το μονο προβλημα μου ειναι το επιεικως απαραδεχτο router της pirelli που μου εδωσαν με τον εξοπλισμο. Αγορασα ενα linksys, και εδω αρχιζουν τα προβληματα.... (Το παρακατω κομματι ειναι καπως τεχνικο)

Εκανα clone το mac adress που ειχε το pirelli γιατι αλλιως δεν γινεται να συνδεθω. Μια χαρα ως εδω. Βασικα για να μη φλυαρω, επισυναπτω 2 φωτογραφιες, η πρωτη ειναι απο τις ρυθμισεις του pirelli και η αλλη απο τις ρυθμισεις που εκανα στο linksys. Ενω εχει συγχρονησει κανονικα, ακομα δεν μπορω να συνδεθω και να παρω μια ip για να μπω στο internet. Αν καποιος μπορει να με βοηθησει θα το εκτιμουσα παρα πολυ. Ευχαριστω

*Spoiler:*

----------


## yiannis99

Φίλε μου, το πρώτο screenshot είναι από το μενού του Pirelli? πως το βρήκες αυτό το μενού? γιατί στο δικό μου δεν βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο.
Μήπως είσαι εταρικός πελάτης της ΟΝ?

----------


## sOwL

Δουλευα παλιοτερα στην On και γνωριζω τον κωδικο admin  :Very Happy:  Εμφανιζονται πολλες περισσοτερες επιλογες απο το admin, οχι οτι θα χρειαστει να πειραξεις καμια ομως... Σχετικα με το topic, τελικα συνδεθικα, επρεπε να βαλω VPI 8 & VCI 35. Το παραξενο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι το linksys συγχρονιζει πιο χαμηλα... δεν μπορω να βρω στοιχεια για noise margin μεσα στο router και ουτε για λαθη... εχω αρχισει να απογοητευομαι λιγο απο το καινουριο μου router αν και παρουσιαζεται ως πολυ καλο....

----------


## yiannis99

> Δουλευα παλιοτερα στην On και γνωριζω τον κωδικο admin  Εμφανιζονται πολλες περισσοτερες επιλογες απο το admin, οχι οτι θα χρειαστει να πειραξεις καμια ομως... Σχετικα με το topic, τελικα συνδεθικα, επρεπε να βαλω VPI 8 & VCI 35. Το παραξενο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι το linksys συγχρονιζει πιο χαμηλα... δεν μπορω να βρω στοιχεια για noise margin μεσα στο router και ουτε για λαθη... εχω αρχισει να απογοητευομαι λιγο απο το καινουριο μου router αν και παρουσιαζεται ως πολυ καλο....


Καλά, τώρα θές να μας τρελάνεις?  :Wall: το μισό φόρουμ εδώ μέσα ψάχνει τρόπους να μπεί στο μενού του ζαντολάστιχου και εσύ στην ψύχρα γράφεις ότι ξέρεις τον κωδικό admin? καλή τύχη απο τώρα που σε λίγο θα γεμίσει το mailbox σου με request να τους το πείς. 
Πρώτος θα σου γράψω εγώ..

Πάντως αν και δεν λές που συγχρονίζεις -και μην απαντήσεις ότι είσαι στα 23,8Mbps- καλύτερα το Linksys από το pirelli. :One thumb up:

----------


## sOwL

συγχρονιζω στα 5.5 ενω με το πιρελι συνηθως στα 7.6.... επισης σχετικα με το admin, που ξερεισ, μπορει μια μερα να κανω ενα ωραιοτατο post με τις απαραιτητες λεπτομερεις... χεχε

----------


## dream-maniac

20000-21000
και 1500-1520

γιατι ομως μπλοκαρει τισ αλλες 3 ethermet  μετα απο λιγο..

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

> 20000-21000
> και 1500-1520


Πάντως εμένα ξεκίνησε απο 1500 και την τελευταία φορά που το είδα ήταν στο 1620.

Προς το παρόν ανοιξα 1500 - 1800 για να δώ αν θα συνεχίσει να δουλευει

----------


## ariadgr

> Εκανα clone το mac adress που ειχε το pirelli γιατι αλλιως δεν γινεται να συνδεθω...


Αυτό δεν χρειαζόταν.

----------


## konstantinos_def

> Κώστα αρχικά θα πρέπει και εσυ να βρείς σε τι πόρτες παίζεις .
> Ξερεις πως να το βρείς απο το cli?


Οχι δε γνωριζω την ακριβη διαδικασια.Μπορεις να βοηθησεις στο κομματι αυτο σε παρακαλω;

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

> Οχι δε γνωριζω την ακριβη διαδικασια.Μπορεις να βοηθησεις στο κομματι αυτο σε παρακαλω;


Να πάρουμε τα πράγματα απο την αρχή

Start > run > πληκτρολογείς cmd.
Σου ανοίγει το command prompt.
Πληκτρολογείς telnet 192.168.1.254
Βάζεις στο username Administrator και στο password κενό εκτος αν τα έχεις αλλάξει εσύ
Άν σου βγάλει ενα σχεδιο της Thomson παει να πεί οτι είσαι οκ.
Πατάς crtl και το q μαζι και μπαίνει σε debug mode δηλαδή θα σου βγάζει όλα τα errors και γενικά τα traffic log του router.

Ανάβεις το tvbox πηγαίνεις στο onrec διαλέγεις κανάλι και πρόγραμμα και πατάς το play κανονικά.
Λογικά Θα σου βγάζει μαυρη οθόνη
Τωρα κοιτάς στο command prompt λογικα θα σου βγάλει μια γραμμή που αν θυμάμαι καλά καπου πρέπει να λέει  2000 >       .
Μετά το βελάκι είναι η πόρτα που προσπαθεί να χρησιμοποιήσει και κόβεται.
Αν δεν σου βγάζει τίποτα κλεισε το tvbox και ξανακάνε την ίδια διαδικασια.

Περιμένω νέα σου

----------


## konstantinos_def

> Να πάρουμε τα πράγματα απο την αρχή
> 
> Start > run > πληκτρολογείς cmd.
> Σου ανοίγει το command prompt.
> Πληκτρολογείς telnet 192.168.1.254
> Βάζεις στο username Administrator και στο password κενό εκτος αν τα έχεις αλλάξει εσύ
> Άν σου βγάλει ενα σχεδιο της Thomson παει να πεί οτι είσαι οκ.
> Πατάς crtl και το q μαζι και μπαίνει σε debug mode δηλαδή θα σου βγάζει όλα τα errors και γενικά τα traffic log του router.
> 
> ...


Πολυ πολυ σωστα μου περιεγραψες τη διαδικασια.Αυτο που μου γραφει λοιπον οταν μπαινει στο ONREC ειναι 2000-->1500.
Προφανως πρεπει να ανοιξω μια καποιες θυρες.Δε γνωριζω τη διαδικασια στο συγκεκριμενο router και φυσικα ποιες πρεπει να ανοιξω;Μονο την 1500;Περιμενω νεότερες οδηγιες.Ευχαριστω!

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

> Πολυ πολυ σωστα μου περιεγραψες τη διαδικασια.Αυτο που μου γραφει λοιπον οταν μπαινει στο ONREC ειναι 2000-->1500.
> Προφανως πρεπει να ανοιξω μια καποιες θυρες.Δε γνωριζω τη διαδικασια στο συγκεκριμενο router και φυσικα ποιες πρεπει να ανοιξω;Μονο την 1500;Περιμενω νεότερες οδηγιες.Ευχαριστω!


Ξανακλείσε το tvbox και ξανάνοιξέ το στο onrec αυτήν την φορα επλέγοντας αλλο κανάλι και αλλο πρόγραμμα να δεις τι θα σου βγάλει στο command promt.
Κάντο 2-3 φορες με διαφορετικά κανάλια για να σιγουρευτείς τι παίζει.
Εμένα προσωπικά μου άλλαζε θύρες προς τα επάνω δηλαδή 1500 > 1506 > 1510 κλπ.
Αν εσένα σου εμφανίζει ξανά την ίδια τότε έχεις σταθερή. 
Άν και εσένα αλλάζουν προς τα πάνω θα πρέπει να βάλουμε ενα port range 1500-1800 (αυτό έχω κάνει και εγω και δουλεύει προς το παρόν).

Αφού τσεκαρεις αν είναι σταθερή ή όχι θα πρέπει να κάνεις export to user.ini του router  
και να αλλάξεις το σημείο που λέει 22000-22001 σε 1500-1501 ή 1500-1800.
Μετα βέβαια θα πρέπει να το κάνεις import πάλι στο router.

Αναμένω νέα

----------


## dream-maniac

> τελικα επαιξε το ονρεκ ανοιγοντας ακομα τις πορτες, 2000 2026.
> το πρβλημα που παρουσιαζεται τωρα ειναι οτι αφου κανει connect το ρουτερ μετα απο μια ωρα περιπου σταματαει το ιντερνετ αλλα εχω προσβαση στο royter.στην port2 ομως που ειναι και το tvbox παιζουν ολα κανονικαα...help re παιδια..


δεν ξερει κανεις ρε παιδια?

----------


## Rajar

Εδώ και 2-3 μέρες δεν παίζει πια το ONrec με το 585v7 μου (μαύρη οθώνη). Στο debug mode μου βγάζει το εξής όποτε προσπαθώ να δω κάτι στο ONrec:


C117 >  2:192.168.1.254:0->232.100.XXX.XXX:0 ACTI(0) : No destination intf or different intf : hangup.

όπου το χχχ.χχχ.αλλάζει με το πρόγραμμα που επιλέγω....ΟΝtv παίζει κανονικά.

Καμμία ιδέα?

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

> Εδώ και 2-3 μέρες δεν παίζει πια το ONrec με το 585v7 μου (μαύρη οθώνη). Στο debug mode μου βγάζει το εξής όποτε προσπαθώ να δω κάτι στο ONrec:
> 
> 
> C117 >  2:192.168.1.254:0->232.100.XXX.XXX:0 ACTI(0) : No destination intf or different intf : hangup.
> 
> όπου το χχχ.χχχ.αλλάζει με το πρόγραμμα που επιλέγω....ΟΝtv παίζει κανονικά.
> 
> Καμμία ιδέα?


Φίλε και εμένα το ίδιο

Το ψαχνουμε :Wall:

----------


## dandri

Με το πιρελλι παντως παιζει κανονικα το on rec χωρις προβληματσ.

το on rec απο χτες το πρωι (20-2-2009) διαπιστωσα οτι δεν παιζει με 585v7.

Δεν ξερω αν δεν επαιζε και πιο πριν.

----------


## dream-maniac

μια απο τα ιδια και εδω 585 v6

----------


## lefteris

780 το ιδιο

----------


## cpnemo

Τελικά καταφέραμε τίποτα με τα Speedtouch και το ON REC.
Όχι τίποτα άλλο , έχω παραγγείλει ένα από Αγγλία και μου έρχεται σε δυο τρεις μέρες ,μην μου μείνει στο ράφι.... :Razz: 



Off Topic


		Άσχετο ,αλλά λειτουργεί η αυξομείωση της έντασης στο Sagem από το τηλεκοντρόλ μετά από το τελευταίο firmware ή συμβαίνει μόνο σε μένα ???  :Thinking:

----------


## alexisazen

Ούτε εδώ παίζει με 585V6, το interface λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλά με το που το επιλέγεις μαύρη οθόνη!

----------


## JOTE

τα ιδια και εδω με 780. Γυρισα στο πιρελι και εγω

----------


## dandri

Και εγω στο πιρελλι γυρισα και παρατηρω οτι το ον ρεκ παιζει απροβληματιστα.

----------


## Avesael

Όπου να 'ναι, δε θα παίζουν κι άλλα με τα speedtouch...  :Whistle:  (Δυστυχώς)

----------


## Rajar

> Όπου να 'ναι, δε θα παίζουν κι άλλα με τα speedtouch...  (Δυστυχώς)


Meaning?

----------


## gtklocker

Δοκιμάστε να κάνετε cloning την MAC Address του Pirelli σας, και να ανοίξετε μια UDP πόρτα (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς ποιά) προς 192.168.1.5 (TVBOX).

----------


## dream-maniac

δεν εχει επιλογη mac cloning το speedtouch δυστηχως

----------


## intech

Μόνο με το pirelli παίζει !!!!
Και οπως ήδη ελέχθει παραπάνω, σε λίγο Ολες οι υπόλοιπες λύσεις που βρέθηκαν, δεν θα λειτουργούν.

Αυτό κατα την γνώμη μου ειναι Σωστό. :One thumb up:

----------


## JOTE

> Μόνο με το pirelli παίζει !!!!
> Και οπως ήδη ελέχθει παραπάνω, σε λίγο Ολες οι υπόλοιπες λύσεις που βρέθηκαν, δεν θα λειτουργούν.
> 
> Αυτό κατα την γνώμη μου ειναι Σωστό.



Μπορει αλλα το speedtouch ειναι πολλες κλασεις ανωτερο..... σε σχεση με το τσεκουρομενο πιρελι   :Thinking:

----------


## intech

:One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 


> Μπορει αλλα το speedtouch ειναι πολλες κλασεις ανωτερο..... σε σχεση με το τσεκουρομενο πιρελι


To Pirelli ειναι !!!!!! πολύ πιο ......απο το λεγόμενο (speedtouch ).
Απλά δεν εχει γίνει η χρήση του (ισως σωστά), οπως πρέπει.
Οι δυνατότητες που δίνει, σε αλλα firewalll/routers κοστίζουν 3 φορες ...παραπάνω :One thumb up:

----------


## JOTE

> To Pirelli ειναι !!!!!! πολύ πιο ......απο το λεγόμενο (speedtouch ).
> Απλά δεν εχει γίνει η χρήση του (ισως σωστά), οπως πρέπει.
> Οι δυνατότητες που δίνει, σε αλλα firewalll/routers κοστίζουν 3 φορες ...παραπάνω



μαζι σου 100% και το πιστευω αλλα σαν χρηστης δεν μπορω να εχω τετοιες δυνατοτητες ετσι οπως το εχουν κανει...

----------


## Avesael

Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο της Pirelli που δίνει η ΟΝ στους συνδρομητές της, είναι ένα πραγματικά πολύ καλό και ακριβό μηχάνημα.
Ειδικά μετά τις τελευταίες αλλαγές στα line profiles στο My On αλλά και τις αναβαθμίσεις στα DSLAM (MSAN) της, το Pirelli δουλεύει άψογα και χωρίς προβλήματα. 
Με τις παραμετροποιήσεις ειδικά που έχει, αποδίδει στο μέγιστο της γραμμής του καθενός σε ποιότητα και επιδόσεις (ειδικά αν έχουν γίνει σωστές επιλογές profiles από το My On).
Τη στιγμή λοιπόν που η συσκευή αυτή συνεργάζεται άψογα με τα DSLAM και αποδίδει ότι καλύτερο στην περίπτωση του καθένα από εμάς, δεν υπάρχει λόγος χρήσης άλλου router.
Στην περίπτωση του Speedtouch π.χ. , δεν λέει κανείς ότι δεν είναι καλός router, απλά δε συνεργάζεται καλά και σωστά με τον εξοπλισμό και το software της ΟΝ και αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να είναι ουσιαστικά άχρηστο πλέον...

----------


## Rajar

> Μόνο με το pirelli παίζει !!!!
> Και οπως ήδη ελέχθει παραπάνω, σε λίγο Ολες οι υπόλοιπες λύσεις που βρέθηκαν, δεν θα λειτουργούν.
> 
> Αυτό κατα την γνώμη μου ειναι Σωστό.


Τι είναι Σωστό??? Να μην λειτουργούν τα Speedtouch??? Γιατί? σε πειράζει?




> Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο της Pirelli που δίνει η ΟΝ στους συνδρομητές της, είναι ένα πραγματικά πολύ καλό και ακριβό μηχάνημα.
> Ειδικά μετά τις τελευταίες αλλαγές στα line profiles στο My On αλλά και τις αναβαθμίσεις στα DSLAM (MSAN) της, το Pirelli δουλεύει άψογα και χωρίς προβλήματα. 
> Με τις παραμετροποιήσεις ειδικά που έχει, αποδίδει στο μέγιστο της γραμμής του καθενός σε ποιότητα και επιδόσεις (ειδικά αν έχουν γίνει σωστές επιλογές profiles από το My On).
> Τη στιγμή λοιπόν που η συσκευή αυτή συνεργάζεται άψογα με τα DSLAM και αποδίδει ότι καλύτερο στην περίπτωση του καθένα από εμάς, δεν υπάρχει λόγος χρήσης άλλου router.
> Στην περίπτωση του Speedtouch π.χ. , δεν λέει κανείς ότι δεν είναι καλός router, απλά δε συνεργάζεται καλά και σωστά με τον εξοπλισμό και το software της ΟΝ και αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να είναι ουσιαστικά άχρηστο πλέον...


Δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύει άψογα και έχει τις σωστες ρυθμίσεις αλλά αν συνδιασείς download με πολλαπλά connections και IPTV με ΚΑΝΕΝΑ profile δεν παιζει χωρις σπασιμάτα ή TV με το Pirelli. Με το speedtouch κανένα πρόβλημα δεν υπήρχε ποτέ!

Καλό θα ήταν να σταματήσει η άσκοπη παραπληροφώρηση.

Αν κάποιοι θέλουν διαφορετικό μοντεμ, με γεια τους και χαρά τους να τα σετάρουν όπως επιθυμούν.

----------


## dream-maniac

> Τι είναι Σωστό??? Να μην λειτουργούν τα Speedtouch??? Γιατί? σε πειράζει?
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύει άψογα και έχει τις σωστες ρυθμίσεις αλλά αν συνδιασείς download με πολλαπλά connections και IPTV με ΚΑΝΕΝΑ profile δεν παιζει χωρις σπασιμάτα ή TV με το Pirelli. Με το speedtouch κανένα πρόβλημα δεν υπήρχε ποτέ!
> 
> Καλό θα ήταν να σταματήσει η άσκοπη παραπληροφώρηση.
> 
> Αν κάποιοι θέλουν διαφορετικό μοντεμ, με γεια τους και χαρά τους να τα σετάρουν όπως επιθυμούν.



ελα ντε...τι κακο εχει δηλαδη να παιζει και με αλλο ρουτερ?
ο οτε που γινεται με πολλα ρουτερ να παιζει iptv τους χαλαει?
δεν ννομιζω να υπαρχει θεμα ασφαλειας....

----------


## JOTE

με το Speedtouch μπορει να εκανε και 10 μερες για να πεσει η γραμμη.
Και χρηση ?

emule & IPTV & TV sto PC.



Με το πιρελι εχω τουλαχιστον 1 φορα την μερα αποσυνδεση ασε που δεν μπορω να δω TV στο PC.

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

Παιδιά μου και η δικια μου εμπειρία λέει οτι pirelli - speedtouth= η νύχτα με την μέρα.

Το speedtouch μπορει να συγχρονίζει λίγο χαμηλότερα αλλα απο θέμα σταθερότητας και παραμετροποίησης είναι κορυφαίο.

Και με 65 euro!!!!!

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο της Pirelli που δίνει η ΟΝ στους συνδρομητές της, είναι ένα πραγματικά πολύ καλό και ακριβό μηχάνημα.
> Ειδικά μετά τις τελευταίες αλλαγές στα line profiles στο My On αλλά και τις αναβαθμίσεις στα DSLAM (MSAN) της, το Pirelli δουλεύει άψογα και χωρίς προβλήματα. 
> Με τις παραμετροποιήσεις ειδικά που έχει, αποδίδει στο μέγιστο της γραμμής του καθενός σε ποιότητα και επιδόσεις (ειδικά αν έχουν γίνει σωστές επιλογές profiles από το My On).
> Τη στιγμή λοιπόν που η συσκευή αυτή συνεργάζεται άψογα με τα DSLAM και αποδίδει ότι καλύτερο στην περίπτωση του καθένα από εμάς, δεν υπάρχει λόγος χρήσης άλλου router.
> Στην περίπτωση του Speedtouch π.χ. , δεν λέει κανείς ότι δεν είναι καλός router, απλά δε συνεργάζεται καλά και σωστά με τον εξοπλισμό και το software της ΟΝ και αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να είναι ουσιαστικά άχρηστο πλέον...


Μόλις μου πεις πως θα περάσω static routes καθώς και VPN τότε το συζητάμε.

Δε βαριέσαι.. Πάντως μου έδωσαν ένα καλό λόγο να δίνω το admin password σε όποιον μου το ζητάει.

----------


## Avesael

> Μόλις μου πεις πως θα περάσω static routes καθώς και VPN τότε το συζητάμε.
> 
> Δε βαριέσαι.. Πάντως μου έδωσαν ένα καλό λόγο να δίνω το admin password σε όποιον μου το ζητάει.


Αυτά που αναφέρεις δε νομίζω ότι τα χρειάζονται "home users"  :Whistle: 
Αν κάποιος θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει για επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς το Pirelli, υπάρχουν και τα bussiness πακέτα όπου το Pirelli είναι "ανοικτό" όπως πρέπει και για ότι πρέπει.  :Wink: 

Υ.Γ.2. Αν θεωρείς μαγκιά και κατόρθωμα να μοιράζεις πέρα δώθε το admin password που ένας απερίσκεπτος χρήστης παρουσίασε εδώ μέσα, καλώς να κάνεις.
Το μόνο που θα καταφέρετε όλοι σας με αυτό είναι μία μαζίκη ενημέρωση νέου firmware με ΝΕΟ admin pass σε όλα τα Pirelli (χωρίς διαρροές πλέον από τη Μεταμόρφωση) και μετά απλά θα είστε όλοι σας ευτυχισμένοι...  :Smile: 

Υ.Γ.2. Και μη νομίζετε ότι με την απενεργοποίηση του "remote admin" ξεμπερδέψατε. Αν πιστεύετε ότι ΔΕΝ μπορούν για "τεχνικούς λόγους" ή άλλους  να μπουν στον router που αποτελεί ιδιοκτησία τους (της ΟΝ) τότε πλανάσθε πλάνην οικτράν...  :Wink: 

Υ.Γ.3. Στη διάθεση μου έχω ένα Speedtouch 585v6, ένα Linksys WAG200G, ένα Zyxel 662, εκτός του Pirelli, για να μη νομίσετε ότι κάνω προπαγάνδα υπέρ αυτού ή ότι είναι τυφλός και δε βλέπω μπροστά μου...

----------


## kanenas3

> Αυτά που αναφέρεις δε νομίζω ότι τα χρειάζονται "home users" 
> Αν κάποιος θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει για επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς το Pirelli, υπάρχουν και τα bussiness πακέτα όπου το Pirelli είναι "ανοικτό" όπως πρέπει και για ότι πρέπει. 
> 
> Υ.Γ.2. Αν θεωρείς μαγκιά και κατόρθωμα να μοιράζεις πέρα δώθε το admin password που ένας απερίσκεπτος χρήστης παρουσίασε εδώ μέσα, καλώς να κάνεις.
> Το μόνο που θα καταφέρετε όλοι σας με αυτό είναι μία μαζίκη ενημέρωση νέου firmware με ΝΕΟ admin pass σε όλα τα Pirelli (χωρίς διαρροές πλέον από τη Μεταμόρφωση) και μετά απλά θα είστε όλοι σας ευτυχισμένοι... 
> 
> Υ.Γ.2. Και μη νομίζετε ότι με την απενεργοποίηση του "remote admin" ξεμπερδέψατε. Αν πιστεύετε ότι ΔΕΝ μπορούν για "τεχνικούς λόγους" ή άλλους  να μπουν στον router που αποτελεί ιδιοκτησία τους (της ΟΝ) τότε πλανάσθε πλάνην οικτράν... 
> 
> Υ.Γ.3. Στη διάθεση μου έχω ένα Speedtouch 585v6, ένα Linksys WAG200G, ένα Zyxel 662, εκτός του Pirelli, για να μη νομίσετε ότι κάνω προπαγάνδα υπέρ αυτού ή ότι είναι τυφλός και δε βλέπω μπροστά μου...


Τα AWMN & TWMN φτιάχτηκαν από απλούς χρήστες και όχι από εταιρίες! Αν θέλεις να μπεις σε ένα τέτοιο δίκτυο γιατί θα πρέπει να κάνεις ταρζανιές; Το μόνο πράγμα που πετυχαίνουν είναι εν τέλει να χάνουν πελάτες όταν κλειδώνουν πράγματα που δεν θα έπρεπε. Ο ΟΤΕ τρίβει τα χέρια του κάθε φορά που δίνουν κλειδωμένα ρούτερ!

Σύμφωνοι είναι δικό τους το ρούτερ και είναι δικαίωμα τους να κάνουν ότι θέλουν με αυτό. Δικαίωμα σου είναι όμως και να το χρησιμοποιείς όπως θέλεις, εφόσον δεν το καταστρέφεις. Αν πάλι θεωρούνε ότι κάνεις κακή χρήση ας σου διακόψουν τη σύνδεση. Από τη στιγμή που δεν το κάνουν θεωρούν ότι δεν καταπατάς τους όρους άρα εσύ δεν χρειάζεται να τους εκπροσωπείς. Αν τους πειράξει κάτι θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα το πούνε.

Αν θέλεις να τους κόψεις εντελώς μια χαρά μπορείς. Το θέμα είναι ότι δε σε συμφέρει να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο.

Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν πιο απλό για όλους να κλειδώνανε μόνο τα μέρη ζωτικής σημασίας για την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών τους και όχι σχεδόν ότι βρίσκουν μπροστά τους. Πχ το firewall για πιο λόγο τους πειράζει...;;; Ακόμα πιο έξυπνο θα ήταν να υπάρχει ανεπίσημο support για άλλα ρούτερ (περίπου όπως τώρα) και να στο λένε ξεκάθαρα, αν έχεις πρόβλημα πχ με τηλεοράσεις κτλ (θέματα QoS γενικότερα) με άλλο ρούτερ δεν ασχολούμαι.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Αυτά που αναφέρεις δε νομίζω ότι τα χρειάζονται "home users".
> Αν κάποιος θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει για επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς το Pirelli, υπάρχουν και τα bussiness πακέτα όπου το Pirelli είναι "ανοικτό" όπως πρέπει και για ότι πρέπει.


Αυτό είναι το ανοικτό pirelli? 

Να δώσουν bridge στο pirelli τότε για να μπορεί ο κόσμος να κάνει τη δουλειά του αν θέλει να δουλέψει άλλο router..




> Το μόνο που θα καταφέρετε όλοι σας με αυτό είναι μία μαζίκη ενημέρωση νέου firmware με ΝΕΟ admin pass σε όλα τα Pirelli (χωρίς διαρροές πλέον από τη Μεταμόρφωση) και μετά απλά θα είστε όλοι σας ευτυχισμένοι...


Αυτό θα μπορούσε να το πει ένας κακός τεχνικός υπεύθυνος της ΟΝ. Κάπως έτσι ακούστηκε.




> Υ.Γ.2. Και μη νομίζετε ότι με την απενεργοποίηση του "remote admin" ξεμπερδέψατε. Αν πιστεύετε ότι ΔΕΝ μπορούν για "τεχνικούς λόγους" ή άλλους να μπουν στον router που αποτελεί ιδιοκτησία τους (της ΟΝ) τότε πλανάσθε πλάνην οικτράν...


Αυτά μπορεί να παρεξηγηθούν απο κάποιον..

----------


## Avesael

> Αυτό είναι το ανοικτό pirelli? 
> 
> 
> Να δώσουν bridge στο pirelli τότε για να μπορεί ο κόσμος να κάνει τη δουλειά του αν θέλει να δουλέψει άλλο router..
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό θα μπορούσε να το πει ένας κακός τεχνικός υπεύθυνος της ΟΝ. Κάπως έτσι ακούστηκε.
> 
> ...


1._Αυτό είναι νέο μοντέλο που δίνεται πλέον σε bussiness customers. Αν κάποιος επιθυμεί να του ανοίξουν τις επιλογές που θέλει, αυτό γίνεται με ένα απλό τηλεφώνημα στο τεχνικό τμήμα._

2._Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς..._

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εγώ δε βλέπω πάντως στον άνθρωπο να ήταν πρόθυμοι να του κάνουν ανοίγματα.

Και δεν εννοώ κάτι. Απλά ο τρόπος που λες κάποια πράγματα φαίνεται "κάπως".

----------


## Rajar

> Υ.Γ.2. Και μη νομίζετε ότι με την απενεργοποίηση του "remote admin" ξεμπερδέψατε. Αν πιστεύετε ότι ΔΕΝ μπορούν για "τεχνικούς λόγους" ή άλλους  να μπουν στον router που αποτελεί ιδιοκτησία τους (της ΟΝ) τότε πλανάσθε πλάνην οικτράν...


Δεν ξέρω αλλά εμένα με πήρανε τηλέφωνο να κλείσω το firewall ωστε να "μπουν" για κάτι ρυθμίσεις.....Δεν μου φαινεται πως έχουν και τα φοβερα backdoors, και αν τα έχουν, ευκολα μπορουν να αποκλειστούν....

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Δεν ξέρω αλλά εμένα με πήρανε τηλέφωνο να κλείσω το firewall ωστε να "μπουν" για κάτι ρυθμίσεις.....Δεν μουη φαινεται πως έχουν και τα φοβερα backdoors, και αν τα έχουν, ευκολα μπορουν να αποκλειστούν....


Γενικά σίγουρα έχουν τρόπους..
Ίσως όχι συμβατικούς αλλά υπάρχουν τρόποι.

----------


## Avesael

Νομίζω ότι αρχίζουμε και το κουράζουμε το θέμα. Ούτε υπάλληλος, ούτε τεχνικός της ΟΝ είμαι, κι ούτε θεωρώ το Pirelli το καλύτερο μηχάνημα του κόσμου.
Απλά όταν υπογράφεις ένα συμβόλαιο αποδέχεσαι ορισμένα πράγματα (_εκτός κι αν αυτά είναι παράλογα, όπως π.χ. μη δυνατότητα port forwarding στις αρχές της ΟΝ_).
Ο ανταγωνισμός γι'αυτό υπάρχει. Αν δε μας αρέσει ένας πάροχος, πάμε σε άλλον που πιστεύουμε ότι μας προσφέρει αυτά που θέλουμε.
Σε πολλά η ΟΝ ίσως να φαίνεται παράλογη για κάποιους (βλ. full access στο pirelli), αλλά σε κάποια άλλα είναι πραγματικά πρωτοποριάκη και της αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια (βλ. Web Interface - My On και οι επιλογές του).
Όπως το βλέπει κανείς...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

@UltraCG7

Ασχολούμαι και κράζω την ΟΝ γι αυτά τα θέματα ακριβώς γιατί είναι μπροστά και έχει προοπτικές βελτίωσης.

Αν ήταν η vivodi ή η lannet δε θα ασχολούμουν.

----------


## CMS

> Δεν ξέρω αλλά εμένα με πήρανε τηλέφωνο να κλείσω το firewall ωστε να "μπουν" για κάτι ρυθμίσεις.....Δεν μου φαινεται πως έχουν και τα φοβερα backdoors, και αν τα έχουν, ευκολα μπορουν να αποκλειστούν....





> Γενικά σίγουρα έχουν τρόπους..
> Ίσως όχι συμβατικούς αλλά υπάρχουν τρόποι.


Και μέσα στην ΟΝ υπάρχουν διαφορετικά level τεχνικών με permissions ...κάποιοι από αυτούς δεν έχουν καν admin rights ... μια φορά ένας μου ζητούσε τους κωδικούς για να δει το pirelli μου  :Crazy: ...που στο μεταξύ τους είχα ξεχάσει και είχα κλειδωθεί απέξω  :ROFL: ... μάλιστα μου είπε ότι δεν μπορούσε τότε να κάνει τίποτα ... :Crazy: 

Θα συμφωνήσω με UltraCG7... που προφανώς δεν γνωρίζει ο DSLManiac ότι ανήκει στην "αρχαία" ομάδα των πρώτων χρηστών και beta-testers της ΟΝ  :Cool:  ...

Οι top level τεχνικοί με full rights (και είναι πολύ λίγοι) δεν έχουν προβλήματα access στο pirelli , έχουν full log των pirelli κτλ κτλ ... έχουν full admin rights (που μάλιστα εκτείνονται περισσότερο των όσων νομίζει ότι έχει ο χρήστης τώρα με το admin menu) χάρις στην full management platform των pirelli που χειρίζονται... Όπως συνέβη με την αναβάθμιση του pirelli στο firmware 1.26 καμιά ρύθμιση του firewall (intrusion detection , remote admin κτλ) δεν μπορεί να τους ανακόψει ... απλά πρέπει να την κάνουν εκείνοι αφού δεν γίνεται αυτόματα από την pirelli management platform της ΟΝ ... έχουν κατ' επανάληψη επέμβει (επειδή συνήθως το ζητούν οι ίδιοι οι χρήστες) σε pirelli για την αναβάθμιση/υποβάθμιση στο firmware  :Wink:  :Whistle: , αποκατάσταση κάθε είδους ρύθμισης , passwords κτλ κτλ Εσείς π.χ. δεν έχετε δυνατότητα αλλαγής του admin user/pass που ίσως διαθέτετε ... αυτό ίσως θα είχε καποια σχετική πάλι αξία ...ούτε να κάνετε test στην γραμμή σας ούτε να ρυθμίσετε μέγιστο/minimum συγχρονισμό, να ενεργοποιήσετε/απενεργοποιήσετε φίλτρα κτλ κτλ και πάει λέγοντας αν όχι κλαίγοντας ...

Παρά το γεγονός ότι η ΟΝ έδωσε όμορφες ρυθμίσεις για την επιλογή interleaved , fast path και συγχρονισμού, μόνο κάποιοι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ μπορούν όπως είπαμε παραπάνω να κάνουν test στην γραμμή σας, να ρυθμίσουν full το pirelli, την γραμμή και φυσικά το MSAN που ανήκετε για την καλύτερη ρύθμιση των γραμμών σας ... profile σας ...

Μία σημείωση ... restore από το pirelli σε νέο firmware δεν γίνεται ...μόνο στο cfg γίνεται που μικρή αξία έχει για passwords και rights ... ακόμα και με hard reset θα μεταπέσετε σε firmware είτε το ίδιο είτε σε άλλη version που η ΟΝ παραπέμπει ... 

Ορισμένες δημόσιες συζητήσεις βλάπτουν σοβαρά την υγεία του admin menu του pirelli ... :Whistle:  :ROFL: 

Άσε που μερικές φορές μετανιώνουμε μετά ακόμα και για εκείνα που ξεκινήσαμε και γράψαμε πριν ... :Razz: 

Φυσικά και η ΟΝ βάσει της σύμβασης έχει δικαίωμα μετατροπών στα pirelli και sagem στον βαθμό που κρίνει εκείνη ... ο εξοπλισμός άλλωστε δεν έχει πληρωθεί από τον χρήστη ούτε υπάρχει τέτοια επιλογή (μόνο η ενεργοποίηση πληρώθηκε) ... η ΟΝ έχει την κυριότητα και ευθύνη συντήρησής του εξοπλισμού μέχρι τέλους ...τώρα αν σε μερικούς χρήστες έχουν ξεμείνει pirelli και sagem μετά την αποχώρησή τους από την ΟΝ, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα ...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλησπέρα καλησπέρα,
ρε παίδες, είναι προφανές ότι για πράγματα τα οποία έχουμε συμφωνήσει εξ' αρχής δεν έχει νόημα να γκρινιάζουμε μετά..
Θα μου πείτε ότι με αυτή την λογική δεν θα είχαμε πετύχει το Port forwading. Σύμφωνοι.
Εδώ μπαίνει και η λογική της επιλογής. Μου αρέσει/συμφωνώ/μπορώ να ζήσω με, παραμένω. Δεν συμβαίνει κάτι ή όλα τα παραπάνω, γεια σας και να μας γράφετε.

Εγώ έκανα χρήση αυτής της επιλογής, πήγα στην net1 και αποφάσισα να επιστρέψω διότι αυτό που βρήκα ήταν πολύ χειρότερο αυτού που είχα από την ΟΝ. *(*)*

Αυτά,

*(*)* Σημειώνω ότι μιλάω για μένα και μόνο για μένα. Το ότι είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν, ικανοποιημένοι ή δυσαρεστημένοι πελάτες από οποιοδήποτε ιδιωτικό πάροχο, είναι προφανές αλλά δεν με εμποδίζει να έχω τις απόψεις μου -στις οποίες έχω κατασταλάξει μετά από δοκιμή-.

----------


## chr1stos

> ...το Pirelli δουλεύει άψογα και χωρίς προβλήματα. 
> Με τις παραμετροποιήσεις ειδικά που έχει, αποδίδει στο μέγιστο της γραμμής του καθενός σε ποιότητα και επιδόσεις (ειδικά αν έχουν γίνει σωστές επιλογές profiles από το My On).
> Τη στιγμή λοιπόν που η συσκευή αυτή συνεργάζεται άψογα με τα DSLAM και αποδίδει ότι καλύτερο στην περίπτωση του καθένα από εμάς, δεν υπάρχει λόγος χρήσης άλλου router.


Καλά πλάκα κάνεις τώρα..;;
Sorry αλλά εγώ αυτήν την *ποιότητα* και τις επιδόσεις γιατί δεν τα έχω προσέξει;; Γιατί ενώ είναι ο τρίτος πάροχος που αλλάζω έχω μόνο σε αυτόν, άπειρα CRC errors και uptime 1 ώρα max, όταν με το FritzBox + Hol είχα uptime 15 μέρες για πλάκα και χωρίς πρόβλημα στο internet από τα errors;

Και ναι, μπορεί να είμαι απλός home user αλλά όταν θέλω να έχω υπηρεσίες DynDNS, VPN λόγο δουλειάς και άλλα πολλά τα οποία όντος υποστηρίζει το Pirelli (!), γιατί να μην απαιτώ να έχω full πρόσβαση στο μηχανάκι μου ή να μπορώ να παίξω με κάποιο άλλο που έχω στην κατοχή μου και ίσως μου στοίχισε όσο ένα ολόκληρο PC;;

Αλλά ξέχασα.. δεν υπάρχει λόγος χρήσης άλλου router..

----------


## freeman

fix για onrec σε speedtouch:

από CLI:



```
:label add name=DSCP_AF11
:label modify name=DSCP_AF11 classification=overwrite defclass=dscp ackclass=prioritize bidirectional=enabled tosmarking=enabled dscp=af11
:expr add name=192.168.1.5 type=ip addr=192.168.1.5 mask=0
:label rule add chain=qos_user_labels index=1 name=af11 srcip=192.168.1.5 log=enabled state=enabled label=DSCP_AF11
:saveall
```

Επίσης port forward udp από 1500 έως 1800 στο sagem (το άνω όριο δεν είναι ακριβές, μπορεί να χρειάζεται και πιο πολύ!)
Δοκιμασμένο με 585 v6 f/w 7.4.3.2 και 585 v7(thanks NIKOLAKIS002!) v7.4.4.7.

Have fun!

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

Εμείς σε ευχαριστούμε για τον χρόνο που διέθεσες και που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας

Παιδιά ο freeman παιδεύτηκε πολύ και διάβασε πολύ για να το φτιάξει

Να σαι  καλά.

----------


## Rajar

> fix για onrec σε speedtouch:
> 
> από CLI:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> :label add name=DSCP_AF11
> :label modify name=DSCP_AF11 classification=overwrite defclass=dscp ackclass=prioritize bidirectional=enabled tosmarking=enabled dscp=af11
> ...


Congratulations! Less talk, more work(Για εμάς και τα προηγούμενα offtopic posts μας!!

Muchos Gracias, friend! :One thumb up:

----------


## lefteris

Στο ΝΑΤ θελει απο 1500 μεχρι 1800 ή 1500 ΚΑΙ 1800 PORT?

Στο 780 παντως δεν παιζει.

----------


## kanenas3

> Στο ΝΑΤ θελει απο 1500 μεχρι 1800 ή 1500 ΚΑΙ 1800 PORT?
> 
> Στο 780 παντως δεν παιζει.


Δεν παίζει γιατί είσαι στη σειρά 6! Πρέπει να βρεις τις αντίστοιχες εντολές για τη σειρά 6.

----------


## dandri

> fix για onrec σε speedtouch:
> 
> από CLI:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> :label add name=DSCP_AF11
> :label modify name=DSCP_AF11 classification=overwrite defclass=dscp ackclass=prioritize bidirectional=enabled tosmarking=enabled dscp=af11
> ...


Ευχαριστώ απο πλευρας μου για τον χρόνο που διέθεσες και που το μοιράστηκες με ολους τους 585 χρηστες.

Freeman παιδεύτηκες πολύ για να εχουμε ενα τελειο αποτελεσμα.

Να σαι καλά.

........Auto merged post: dandri πρόσθεσε 108 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Θα ηταν παραλειψη μου να μην ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΩ ΘΕΡΜΑ τους φιλους μου kanenas3, john lettas και freeman για την μεχρι τωρα πολυτιμη βοηθεια τους.  :Respekt:

----------


## JOTE

Εχει κανεις 780 και το εχει κανει να δουλευει με τιν ΟΝ?

Αν ναι μπορει να μου στειλει backup  του? γιατι εχω ενα προβληματακι??

Να μου πει και ποιο firmware χρησιμοποιει.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## lefteris

> Δεν παίζει γιατί είσαι στη σειρά 6! Πρέπει να βρεις τις αντίστοιχες εντολές για τη σειρά 6.


 
Εχω την 7.4.1.7

@JOTE
Τι προβλημα εχεις?

----------


## cpnemo

> fix για onrec σε speedtouch:
> 
> από CLI:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> :label add name=DSCP_AF11
> :label modify name=DSCP_AF11 classification=overwrite defclass=dscp ackclass=prioritize bidirectional=enabled tosmarking=enabled dscp=af11
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το χρόνο σου και την βοήθειά σου.
 :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael

Συγχαρητήρια στο freeman και στα άλλα παιδιά που το παλεύουν με το speedtouch, αλλά σε λίγο καιρό πάλι τα ίδια θα έχουμε.
Αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με το πολύ καλό (κατά τα άλλα) speedtouch, αλλά με τις ρυθμίσεις στα MSAN που καθιστούν προβληματική τη χρήση άλλου εξοπλισμού από το χρήστη.
Καλώς ή κακώς η παραμετροποίηση των MSAN έγινε σε συνεργασία και με την Pirelli (όσον αφορά το τελευταίο firmware) και ουσιαστικά την καλύτερη απόδοση αλλά και τα λιγότερα αντικειμενικά προβλήματα (σε καλές σχετικά γραμμές) έχει κάποιος με το Pirelli στη γραμμή του...

----------


## freeman

> Συγχαρητήρια στο freeman και στα άλλα παιδιά που το παλεύουν με το speedtouch, αλλά σε λίγο καιρό πάλι τα ίδια θα έχουμε.
> Αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με το πολύ καλό (κατά τα άλλα) speedtouch, αλλά με τις ρυθμίσεις στα MSAN που καθιστούν προβληματική τη χρήση άλλου εξοπλισμού από το χρήστη.
> Καλώς ή κακώς η παραμετροποίηση των MSAN έγινε σε συνεργασία και με την Pirelli (όσον αφορά το τελευταίο firmware) και ουσιαστικά την καλύτερη απόδοση αλλά και τα λιγότερα αντικειμενικά προβλήματα (σε καλές σχετικά γραμμές) έχει κάποιος με το Pirelli στη γραμμή του...


sorry, αλλά αυτά εγώ τα ακούω βερεσέ. Υπάρχουν international standards, είτε τα τηρείς, είτε όχι. Όσο το pirelli μπουκώνει στη γραμμή μου στη μία ώρα και το speedtouch στην ίδια γραμμή αποδίδει καλύτερα με uptime 20+ μέρες, ας τραγουδάνε στην on για "ρυθμίσεις στο MSAN". Και λύσεις του τύπου, "σε ρίχνω σε ADSL2 για να παίξεις" απλά δεν είναι αποδεκτές για μένα.

Αν το pirelli κάποια στιγμή παίξει απροβλημάτιστα για μένα, τότε να'σαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό θα κουμπώσω στη γραμμή μου μόνιμα. Δεν έχω κανένα συμβόλαιο με την Thompson.

----------


## dandri

> sorry, αλλά αυτά εγώ τα ακούω βερεσέ. Υπάρχουν international standards, είτε τα τηρείς, είτε όχι. Όσο το pirelli μπουκώνει στη γραμμή μου στη μία ώρα και το speedtouch στην ίδια γραμμή αποδίδει καλύτερα με uptime 20+ μέρες, ας τραγουδάνε στην on για "ρυθμίσεις στο MSAN". Και λύσεις του τύπου, "σε ρίχνω σε ADSL2 για να παίξεις" απλά δεν είναι αποδεκτές για μένα.
> 
> Αν το pirelli κάποια στιγμή παίξει απροβλημάτιστα για μένα, τότε να'σαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό θα κουμπώσω στη γραμμή μου μόνιμα. Δεν έχω κανένα συμβόλαιο με την Thompson.


Συμφωνω απολυτως.

Το pirelli μπουκώνει στη γραμμή, γιαυτο απο την on λενε να κανουμε restart το modem.
Νεα μοδα!!

----------


## alexisazen

*Spoiler:*







> fix για onrec σε speedtouch:
> 
> από CLI:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> :label add name=DSCP_AF11
> :label modify name=DSCP_AF11 classification=overwrite defclass=dscp ackclass=prioritize bidirectional=enabled tosmarking=enabled dscp=af11
> ...





  Ευχαριστώ, να 'σαι καλά φίλε!

----------


## JOTE

> Εχω την 7.4.1.7
> 
> @JOTE
> Τι προβλημα εχεις?


και εγω την ιδια εκδοση του firmware εχω.

Θελω να δοκιμασω κατι και μαλλον θα ειμαι οκ.

thanks

----------


## globalnoise

Define: Μπουκώνει

κάποιος; :Thinking:

----------


## Evangelos

> sorry, αλλά αυτά εγώ τα ακούω βερεσέ. Υπάρχουν international standards, είτε τα τηρείς, είτε όχι. Όσο το pirelli μπουκώνει στη γραμμή μου στη μία ώρα και το speedtouch στην ίδια γραμμή αποδίδει καλύτερα με uptime 20+ μέρες, ας τραγουδάνε στην on για "ρυθμίσεις στο MSAN". Και λύσεις του τύπου, "σε ρίχνω σε ADSL2 για να παίξεις" απλά δεν είναι αποδεκτές για μένα.
> 
> Αν το pirelli κάποια στιγμή παίξει απροβλημάτιστα για μένα, τότε να'σαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό θα κουμπώσω στη γραμμή μου μόνιμα. Δεν έχω κανένα συμβόλαιο με την Thompson.


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. 
Είτε σε καλή γραμμή είτε σε κακή το ένα πάντα μπουκώνει και το άλλο δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα.
Μαντέψτε πιό είναι το ένα και πιό είναι το άλλο.
Εύγε φίλτατε Freeman

----------


## lefteris

585V7 με 7.4.4.7 UK και με της καταλληλες ρυθμισεις που δινουν τα παιδια εδω μεσα (χρησιμοποιησα προηγουμενο ini δικο μου) παιζει καμπανα και χωρις κανενα θεμα.....


Ευχομαι να μην ξαναλλαξει η ΟΝ settings

----------


## kanenas3

Τι έγινε με το 780;

----------


## gtklocker

Θέλω, για να παίζω ONTV να πάρω ένα 585v6.

Αυτό από eBay θα μου κάνει; http://cgi.ebay.com/Thomson-SpeedTou...ayphotohosting

----------


## kanenas3

> Θέλω, για να παίζω ONTV να πάρω ένα 585v6.
> 
> Αυτό από eBay θα μου κάνει; http://cgi.ebay.com/Thomson-SpeedTou...ayphotohosting


Καλύτερα από το αγγλικό για PSTN ή το γερμανικό για ISDN. Μακριά από AOL.

----------


## JOTE

> Τι έγινε με το 780;



Θα ηθελα και εγω να μαθω.

αλλα μπηκα σπιτι πριν απο κανα δυο ωρες και δεν εχω διαθεση για τιποτα.

Αυριο θα δουμε

----------


## lefteris

Δεν το κοιταξα καθολου

Θα το παρω μαζι μου 3ημερο Σαλαμινα να κανω δοκιμες και να περασω CLEAN τις εντολες μπας και παιξει...

----------


## cybervet

Καλημερα παιδια , επεσε στα χερια μου ενα netfaster της HOL , εξωτερικα εινα σαν το pirelli αλλα με ξεκλυδοτο το admin menu.
Αν ενδιαφερετε καποιος να με καθοδηγησει να το σεταρω για να δουμε αν παιζει TV θα το εκτιμουσα.

----------


## lefteris

Δεν παιζει Τηλεοραση ουτε κια ΟΝΡΕΚ , το εχω και εγω εχω κανει τα παντα αλλα δεν ειναι συμβατο με την υπηρεσια της ΟΝ

----------


## cybervet

εκτος απο τις αλλες ρυθμυσεις εχεις βαλει την mac του pirelli?

----------


## dandri

> 585V7 με 7.4.4.7 UK και με της καταλληλες ρυθμισεις που δινουν τα παιδια εδω μεσα (χρησιμοποιησα προηγουμενο ini δικο μου) παιζει καμπανα και χωρις κανενα θεμα.....
> 
> 
> Ευχομαι να μην ξαναλλαξει η ΟΝ settings


Το ιδιο ευχομαστε ολοι φιλε Λευτερη.
Ακομα και αν αλλαξει η ΟΝ settings, εχουμε τα μεσα και τον τροπο.

----------


## Rajar

Όντως έκανε καλή δουλειά η ΟΝ με τις νέες ρυθμίσεις. Με το speedtouch 0 disconnects απο τότε που ξαναμπήκε. :One thumb up: 

Δεν ξέρω αν έγιναν ρυθμίσεις ΓΙΑ το Pirelli όπως αναφέρθηκε επίμονα εδώ αλλά θα ήθελα να τονίσω πως το Pirelli για το διάστημα που το χρησιμοποίησα έκανε 2-3 disconnect/μέρα και σε Fast Path πολλά λάθη με αποτέλεσμα άχρηστη IPTV. :Thumb down:  Μάλλον δεν είναι και τόσο καλό μηχανάκι τελικά....

----------


## freeman

> Όντως έκανε καλή δουλειά η ΟΝ με τις νέες ρυθμίσεις. Με το speedtouch 0 disconnects απο τότε που ξαναμπήκε.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν έγιναν ρυθμίσεις ΓΙΑ το Pirelli όπως αναφέρθηκε επίμονα εδώ αλλά θα ήθελα να τονίσω πως το Pirelli για το διάστημα που το χρησιμοποίησα έκανε 2-3 disconnect/μέρα και σε Fast Path πολλά λάθη με αποτέλεσμα άχρηστη IPTV. Μάλλον δεν είναι και τόσο καλό μηχανάκι τελικά....


Για να μην γινόμαστε τελείως αρνητικοί: Από δυνατότητες έχει αρκετά πράγματα που μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις (τουλάχιστον όταν έχεις full admin πρόσβαση). Αλλά δυστυχώς, το ADSL modem κομμάτι είναι μετριότατο. Αποτέλεσμα αυτού είναι  μπουκώματα, κολλήματα, αποσυνδέσεις σε "δύσκολες γραμμές". Θα περίμενε κανείς  καλύτερα αποτελέσματα σ'αυτό το τομέα,  μιας και αποτελεί μέρος μιας ολοκληρωμένης λύσης που χρησιμοποιεί η ON (DSLAMs, CPEs, εργαλεία διαχείρισης, κλπ).

Ήθελα να'ξερα, τα καινούργια f/w σε  τι γραμμές τα τεστάρουνε πριν μας τα μοιράσουνε; Γιατί προφανώς σε γραμμές με χαμηλό θόρυβο/κοντινή απόσταση, ακόμα και το Pirelli παίζει τέλεια.

----------


## gtklocker

Tο Linksys WAG54G2 τα "έπαιξε".

Πλέον με το Pirelli πάνω, και uptime γύρω στις 5 ώρες, έχω 280 λάθη.

----------


## intech

Μετα απο σχεδόν 2 χρόνια, με πάρα πολλές δοκιμες, σήμερα για τους συνδρομητές της ΟΝ και τισ αλλαγες που έχουν γίνει, για το 99% των χρηστών, το pirelli ειναι μονόδρομος !
Διαπιστωμένο. :One thumb up:

----------


## No-Name

Αν έχει λίγο καλύτερο συγχρονισμό θα ήταν το κάλλιστο....κατα τα άλλα έχει πολλές λειτουργίες ειδικά ξεκλείδωτο

----------


## dandri

Καλησπερα, καλο μηνα, Καλη Σαρακοστη.

Εχω συνδεσει το 585v7. Aπο χτες εχο πολλαπλα disconnect. Κανω Check connectivity of this Internet service (Internet) και μου βγαζει 

 Test Results
 DSL =οκ
 ATM =οκ
 Ethernet =οκ
 PPP =οκ
 IP =οκ
 Internet=οκ 
 Connectivity to Gateway (91.132.1.134) =προβλημα (κοκκινο χ)

Αντιμετωπιζει καποιος το ιδιο προβλημα?

----------


## gtklocker

> Καλησπερα, καλο μηνα, Καλη Σαρακοστη.
> 
> Εχω συνδεσει το 585v7. Aπο χτες εχο πολλαπλα disconnect. Κανω Check connectivity of this Internet service (Internet) και μου βγαζει 
> 
>  Test Results
>  DSL =οκ
>  ATM =οκ
>  Ethernet =οκ
>  PPP =οκ
> ...


Και εγώ το ίδιο, σε συνδυασμό με πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα (10 kb/s) σε Linksys WAG54G2.

----------


## freeman

> Καλησπερα, καλο μηνα, Καλη Σαρακοστη.
> 
> Εχω συνδεσει το 585v7. Aπο χτες εχο πολλαπλα disconnect. Κανω Check connectivity of this Internet service (Internet) και μου βγαζει 
> 
>  Test Results
>  DSL =οκ
>  ATM =οκ
>  Ethernet =οκ
>  PPP =οκ
> ...


Το ping test κάνει fail γιατί το gateway (91.132.1.134) δεν απαντάει. Έτσι το'χει configured η on, δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα....

----------


## dandri

Καλημερα, Καλη Καθαρη Δευτερα.

Εχω συνδεσει το 585v7. Aπο προχτες εχω πολλαπλα disconnect. 

Εχθες το βραδι υπεβαλα αιτημα μεσω του www.ontelecoms. Με παρεμβαση τεχνικου λυθηκε.

Σημερα ξανα το ιδιο προβλημα, νεο αιτημα, σε λιγοτερο απο 12 ωρες για το ιδιο προβλημα.

----------


## Avesael

Είπες στον τεχνικό ότι πάνω έχεις το Speedtouch;

----------


## Rajar

> Είπες στον τεχνικό ότι πάνω έχεις το Speedtouch;


Δεν πιστεύω να έχει σχέση, καλό θα ήταν βέβαια να έλενχες αν η γραμμή σου συμπεριφέρεται έτσι ΚΑΙ με το Pirelli.

Από θέμα disconnect όπως προείπα σε εμένα με το Speedtouch δεν έχει κανένα (uptime 5+days!) σε αντίθεση με το Pirelli το οποίο όταν μπήκε στην γραμμή (μέχρι να βρεθούν οι ρυθμίσεις για ONrec) έκανε 2-3 d/c το 24ωρο....

----------


## Avesael

Για δώστε μου μια απάντηση στο ερώτημα: 
Γιατί με το Pirelli μετά τις τελευταίες αναβαθμίσεις έχω σε 1 εβδομάδα 200 λάθη και γραμμή τζάμι;
Γιατί με το Speedtouch παίζω σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα (αλλά με ίδιο snr margin) και έχω περισσότερα λάθη;
Και τέλος, γιατί με το Speedtouch έχω εμφανώς χειρότερη απόδοση και επιδόσεις από ότι με το Pirelli?

Και για να μην παραξηγηθώ, μιλάω για γραμμή ΟΝ και μόνο. Δεν λέω ότι το Speedtouch δεν είναι καλό...

----------


## noname85

ποιος ξερει?απλα το pirelli ειναι σχεδιασμενο πλεον για να παιζει με ον!!

----------


## Rajar

Οκ, το Pirelli είναι το καλύτερο! Whatever!

Can we stay on topic from now on? Wich is:

"Λίστα *άλλων* ADSL2+ router που παίζουν με On Telecoms"

----------


## lefteris

> Για δώστε μου μια απάντηση στο ερώτημα: 
> Γιατί με το Pirelli μετά τις τελευταίες αναβαθμίσεις έχω σε 1 εβδομάδα 200 λάθη και γραμμή τζάμι;
> Γιατί με το Speedtouch παίζω σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα (αλλά με ίδιο snr margin) και έχω περισσότερα λάθη;
> Και τέλος, γιατί με το Speedtouch έχω εμφανώς χειρότερη απόδοση και επιδόσεις από ότι με το Pirelli?
> 
> Και για να μην παραξηγηθώ, μιλάω για γραμμή ΟΝ και μόνο. Δεν λέω ότι το Speedtouch δεν είναι καλό...


Χαιρε , Εγω με Πιρελι δεν εχω καλη ταχυτητα , Με πιρελι εχω χαμηλωτερη ταχυτητα και με το speedtouch παιζω 19100 και σφαιρα , τρελενεται στα λαθη αλλα δεν εχω θεμα ουτε downtime.
Απλα παρατηρησα πριν 2 μερες οτι ειχα πολυ θορυβο στην τηλεφωνικη γραμμη και αλλαξα splitter.
Μετα ολα καλα....

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

Και εγώ μπορει να έχω χιλιάδες λάθη ή και εκατομμύρια με το 585v7 αλλα αυτην την στιγμη είναι online 7 μέρες και ταχύτητα σταθερότατη. :One thumb up: .

Τελοσπαντων δεν έχουμε προσωπικό πρόβλημα με το pirelli αλλα απο την στιγμη που μας δημιουργει προβλήματα (disconnects, κολληματα κ.α.) δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει λόγος να το χρησιμοποιούμε απο την στιγμή που έχουμε άλλη λύση και μάλιστα φθηνή με πλήρη διαχείριση κιόλας.
 Κάθε φορά που ήθελα κάτι (dyndns, firewall) θα έπρεπει να περνάω ανάκριση με τελική απάντηση ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ.

Για να μην αναφερθώ στο οτι μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε τεχνικος να μπει στο router όποτε του γουστάρει ΧΩΡΙΣ την συγκατάθεση μου.

ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ.

----------


## Avesael

Πάντως με τη νέα μέθοδο της παλμομικροσκοπικής σάρωσης που χρησιμοποιεί ως συσκευή το Pirelli και για να συνεργάζεται με τα MSAN άψογα, οποιαδήποτε άλλη λύση είναι περιττή και αργά ή γρήγορα θα έχει πρόβλημα και πάλι...

----------


## Rajar

> Πάντως με τη νέα μέθοδο της παλμομικροσκοπικής σάρωσης που χρησιμοποιεί ως συσκευή το Pirelli και για να συνεργάζεται με τα MSAN άψογα, οποιαδήποτε άλλη λύση είναι περιττή και αργά ή γρήγορα θα έχει πρόβλημα και πάλι...


Μα γιατί κάθεσαι και προαναγγέλεις την καταστροφή? Λές και σε πειράζει να επιλέγουμε άλλο εξοπλισμό... :Thinking: 




> παλμομικροσκοπικής σάρωσης που χρησιμοποιεί ως συσκευή το Pirelli


Έχεις κάποιο link/white paper να μάθουμε και εμείς οι κοινοί φθνητοί?

Δεν χρειάζονται techno bubbles (σ.σ. Star Trek) για να μας πείσεις. Το μόνο που πείθει είναι η προσωπική εμπειρία η οποία φαίνεται πώς διαφέρει απο χρήστη σε χρήστη...

Σου κάνει το Pirelli? Με γειά σου και χαρά σου! Δεν σου κάνει και σου κάνει κάποιο άλλο που λειτουργεί ποιο αξιόπιστα? Πάλι με γειά σου και χαρά σου....

Έχει καταντήσει γραφικό το thread και με πολλά άχρηστα για το θέμα posts....

----------


## globalnoise

> Για να μην αναφερθώ στο οτι μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε τεχνικος να μπει στο router όποτε του γουστάρει ΧΩΡΙΣ την συγκατάθεση μου.
> 
> ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ.


Εντάξει αυτά είναι υπερβολές, management πρόσβαση στο router έχουν, δεν έχουν πρόσβαση και στα αρχεία του υπολογιστή σου. Υπάρχει κανείς που να μην θεωρεί αποτελεσματική αυτή την πλατφόρμα;



Off Topic





> Πάντως με τη νέα μέθοδο της *παλμομικροσκοπικής σάρωσης* που χρησιμοποιεί ως συσκευή το Pirelli και για να συνεργάζεται με τα MSAN άψογα, οποιαδήποτε άλλη λύση είναι περιττή και αργά ή γρήγορα θα έχει πρόβλημα και πάλι...


 :Confused:

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

> Πάντως με τη νέα μέθοδο της παλμομικροσκοπικής σάρωσης που χρησιμοποιεί ως συσκευή το Pirelli και για να συνεργάζεται με τα MSAN άψογα, οποιαδήποτε άλλη λύση είναι περιττή και αργά ή γρήγορα θα έχει πρόβλημα και πάλι...


  :Clap:  :Worthy: 

Δεν μας το κάνεις πιο λιανά δεν είμαστε όλοι επιστήμονες εδω.

Είδε κανείς καλυτέρευση με το pirelli γιατι δεν άκουσα κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## freeman

φαίνεται οι "γραμμές on" διέπονται από άλλους φυσικούς νόμους, καθώς και επίσης αξιώματα επιλογής router, ώστε μόνο το pirelli να παίζει σωστά.
Τα διεθνή standards (ξέρετε, ITU, IEEE κλπ) δεν ισχύουν εδώ, τα ξανάφτιαξε η on για να παίζει καλά μόνο ο δικός της εξοπλισμός. Άκουσα δε ότι τώρα θα δημοσιεύσει και paper σε γνωστό journal του χώρου για την "παλμομικροσκοπική σάρωση".
Επίσης επενδύει σε έρευνα για την προστασία από φαινόμενα καμπύλωσης του φωτός, όταν αυτό διέρχεται από πολύ μεγάλης μάζας αντικείμενα, για να μην έχουμε πρόβλημα με το ftth που έρχεται.... ήμαρτον....


Για να σοβαρευτούμε τώρα,  λογικό είναι στατιστικά σε "καλές" φυσικά γραμμές να παίζει τέλεια και το pirelli. Όπως και το speedtouch σε κάποιες γραμμές να αποδίδει χειρότερα(εγώ δε το χω δει, αλλά δεν το αποκλείω). Το θέμα είναι, να έχεις την ελευθερία να επιλέξεις και να δοκιμάσεις. Θέλετε μήπως να μαζευτούμε πόσοι έχουμε speedtouch να φανεί το πόσοι έχουνε πρόβλημα με το pirelli και με το speedtouch παίζουνε μια χαρά; Δεν είπα πετάχτε το pirelli και πάρτε speedtouch. Απλά όσοι έχουνε πρόβλημα με το pirelli, μάλλον με speedtouch θα έχουνε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.
Τίποτε περισσότερο, τίποτε λιγότερο. Δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί μερικοί ενοχλούνται και αρχίζουνε τις λογικές μαθητή δημοτικού "θα δεις τι θα σας κάνει η on, θα σας κόψει το παιχνίδι" . Στη τελική αν το pirelli σας καλύπτει, αυτό το νήμα δεν αλλάζει κάτι σε αυτό.
Κι εγώ θα ήθελα να παίζει τέλεια στη γραμμή μου το pirelli, αλλά τι να κάνω δε παίζει.
Κι επειδή δε δέχομαι να μου λένε βλακείες από την υποστήριξη του τύπου "η γραμμή δε σηκώνει, σε ρίχνω σε ADSL2", κάθησα κι έψαξα πως να σεταρω το speedtouch. Άλλη δουλειά δεν είχα, στο λιγοστό ελεύθερό μου χρόνο να ψάχνω να κάνω reverse engineer. Αν και βέβαια δε ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να πω κι ευχαριστώ στην on, χάρη σ'αυτούς έκατσα κι έμαθα το 585 στα δάχτυλα, διάβασα ip multicast, ξεψάχνισα το DHCP RFC, Diffserv .

Εκεί που ίσως κάποιος άλλος θα τους είχε μουτζώσει και θα πήγαινε τα 35-40 του ευρώ το μήνα σε άλλο εναλλακτικό ή επιστροφή στον OTE....

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον freeman. :One thumb up: 

Ας σταματήσει ο πόλεμος κατά του 585 και ας περιοριστούμε στο θέμα 

Λίστα άλλων ADSL2+ router που παίζουν με On Telecoms

και ο καθένας ας χρησιμοποιήσει όποιο router τον βολεύει καλύτερα ή του δουλεύει καλύτερα στην γραμμή του χωρίς άλλα σχόλια κατά του ενός ή του άλλου και χωρίς να λέγονται πράγματα που δεν μπορούν να ισχύουν εκτός αν μπορουν να αποδειχτούν.

----------


## dandri

> Για δώστε μου μια απάντηση στο ερώτημα: 
> Γιατί με το Pirelli μετά τις τελευταίες αναβαθμίσεις έχω σε 1 εβδομάδα 200 λάθη και γραμμή τζάμι;
> Γιατί με το Speedtouch παίζω σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα (αλλά με ίδιο snr margin) και έχω περισσότερα λάθη;
> Και τέλος, γιατί με το Speedtouch έχω εμφανώς χειρότερη απόδοση και επιδόσεις από ότι με το Pirelli?
> 
> Και για να μην παραξηγηθώ, μιλάω για γραμμή ΟΝ και μόνο. Δεν λέω ότι το Speedtouch δεν είναι καλό...


Χαιρε. Εγω με το Pirelli εχω καλυτερα στατιστικα γραμμης και συγχρονισμο υψηλοτερο, αλλα καθημερινες αποσυνδεσεις. Υψηλοτερο snr margin και Line Attenuation και 1,5-2 MBPS υψηλοτερο συγχρονισμο, αλλα πολλα disconnects.

Με το Speedtouch παίζω σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα, με χαμηλοτερο snr margin και Line Attenuation και 1 MBPS χαμηλοτερο συγχρονισμο, αλλα ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.

----------


## Avesael

Όπως προείπα, με τη νέα μέθοδο της παλμομικροσκοπικής σάρωσης που ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζουν οι περισσότεροι routers (μέσα σ'αυτούς και όλα τα Thomson), MONO με το Pirelli (και σε συνεργασία με τα MSAN της ΟΝ) θα δείτε σωστά αποτελέσματα στη γραμμή σας...
Περισσότερα δε μπορώ να αναφέρω...
Ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να χρησιμοποιεί όποια συσκευή επιθυμεί αλλά να μην έχει την απαίτηση η γραμμή του να λειτουργεί όπως πρέπει...

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

*Spoiler:*




			Εντάξει αυτά είναι υπερβολές, management πρόσβαση στο router έχουν, δεν έχουν πρόσβαση και στα αρχεία του υπολογιστή σου. Υπάρχει κανείς που να μην θεωρεί αποτελεσματική αυτή την πλατφόρμα;
		



Δεν είναι εφικτό αν κάποιος έχει πρόσβαση στο router σου να μπορεί να μπει και στον υπολογιστή σου; Εγώ έτσι γνωρίζω. Ίσως όχι άμεσα αλλα γίνεται 

Εγώ δεν είπα οτι θα το κάνουν αλλά ποιός μου διασφαλίζει οτι δεν θα το κανει κάποιος τεχνικός κακόβουλα;

Ένας λόγος που έβγαλα το pirelli ήταν αυτός.

----------


## Rajar

> με τη νέα μέθοδο της παλμομικροσκοπικής σάρωσης που ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζουν οι περισσότεροι routers (μέσα σ'αυτούς και όλα τα Thomson), MONO με το Pirelli (και σε συνεργασία με τα MSAN της ΟΝ) θα δείτε σωστά αποτελέσματα στη γραμμή σας...


Άντε πάλι....Μα καλά δεν έχεις βαρεθεί να μολύνεις το topic με ανούσια posts?? :Thumb down: 
Σου προσφέρει κάτι?

Άσε τη "παλμομικροσκοπική σάρωση" να σταθεί εμπόδιο όταν έρθει η ώρα της....Αν έρθει ποτέ καθώς αμφισβητώ την ύπαρξη της και ακόμα περισσότερο το γεγονός ότι το Pirelli, σχεδόν πεπαλαιομένο πια, ενσωματώνει οποιαδήποτε "νέα" τεχνολογία/μέθοδο.

----------


## dandri

> Όπως προείπα, με τη νέα μέθοδο της παλμομικροσκοπικής σάρωσης που ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζουν οι περισσότεροι routers (μέσα σ'αυτούς και όλα τα Thomson), MONO με το Pirelli (και σε συνεργασία με τα MSAN της ΟΝ) θα δείτε σωστά αποτελέσματα στη γραμμή σας...
> Ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να χρησιμοποιεί όποια συσκευή επιθυμεί αλλά να μην έχει την απαίτηση η γραμμή του να λειτουργεί όπως πρέπει...


Δηλαδη με το Pirelli  πως καταλαβαινεις οτι εχεις καλλιτερα αποτελεσματα;
Και πως καταλαβαινεις οτι με οποιοδηποτε αλλο router η γραμμη δεν λειτουργεί όπως πρέπει;

Η ουσια αυτης της συζητησης εχει να κανει με την προσβαση και την υποστηριξη, που δεν την εχει η ΟΝ παρα μονο στο  Pirelli.

----------


## intech

> Δηλαδη με το Pirelli πως καταλαβαινεις οτι εχεις καλλιτερα αποτελεσματα;
> Και πως καταλαβαινεις οτι με οποιοδηποτε αλλο router η γραμμη δεν λειτουργεί όπως πρέπει;
> 
> Η ουσια αυτης της συζητησης εχει να κανει με την προσβαση και την υποστηριξη, που δεν την εχει η ΟΝ παρα μονο στο Pirelli.


Κάτι που βέβαια συμβαίνει με όλους τους παρόχους. Υποστηρίζουν τα router που παρέχουν και είναι απόλυτα λογικό.

Τώρα που βλέπω πώς υπάρχουν τόσες γνώμες για το πιρρέλι, γιατί δεν δημιουργούμε  ενα νήμα, με αυτό το θέμα? 
 :One thumb up:

----------


## cyber_fiber

Kαταρχάς μπράβο στην ON (μην το ματιάσω κιόλας) σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα τηλ+net, διακοπή στο τηλ ούτε 1' internet ολα OK. Εχω το ST 585ν6 και το βαζω σε fast path, κράταγε για λίγο και μετά σαν να το "έχανε" για κάποιο λόγο... τους πήρα τηλ και με ριξανε σε ADSL2 και τώρα το κρατάει. Όταν λέω το έχανε εννοώ ότι μόλις το ρύθμιζα και έκανα trace ειχα 9 pings σε εσωτερικό ενώ μετά από 10' χωρίς αποσυγχρονιζμο χωρίς τίποτα είχε 40 στο ίδιο site. Tώρα για ποιο λόγο το έκανε δεν ξέρω, αλλα φαίνεται να δουλεύει ποια (ίσος φταίει  το ότι σκάλισα την γραμμή από την πρώτη της μέρα :Razz: )

----------


## freeman

αυτή τη παλμομικροσκοπική σάρωση εννοούμε; :Whistle: 
Υπάρχει αντίστοιχος αγγλικός όρος;

----------


## Rajar

> αυτή τη παλμομικροσκοπική σάρωση εννοούμε;


LoL! Και εγώ το googlαρα και βρήκα το ίδιο! Πολύ μπροστά λέμε!

----------


## globalnoise

Sense a bit of humor  :Shifty:

----------


## intech

> LoL! Και εγώ το googlαρα και βρήκα το ίδιο! Πολύ μπροστά λέμε!


Ταιριάζει με το Avatar σου....

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η γνώμη μου είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε οποιο router θέλουμε, σε κάθε πάροχο, αλλά να απαιτούμε τεχνική υποστήριξη, σε αυτά που μας παρέχουν.

----------


## dream-maniac

ναι ρε παιδια το χω ακουσει και εγω...η ον ειναι η πρωτη στην ελλαδα που κανει αυτο το παλμο... και σου κανει το πιρελι turbo. σημερα τους πηρα τηλεφωνο να ρωτησω γιατι αυτη η μικρη καθυστερηση των 3 μηνων για τα plc. η κοπελα μετα απο αναμονη 5 λεπτων μου απαντησε πως προωθησε το αιτημα για 100η φορα .... και οτι δεν ξερει ποτε θα τα στειλουν. επισης για να γελασω της λεω μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι ειναι η παλμομικροσκοπικη μεθοδος και αν θα χρησιμοποιηθει για καλυτερευση της γραμμης? και μετα απο ενα κενο 10 δεπτερολεπτων μου λεει μισο λεπτο να σας συνδεσω με το αρμοδιο τμημα. ε αμεσως το εκλεισα και πηγα να δω discovery στην νοβα αφου εκει πιστευω θα ειναι πιο ειδικοι πανω στο θεμα της παλμο...!!
3 μηνες αναμονης για plc που δεν λενε εχουν εξαντληθει αλλα σου λενε προωθουμε το αιτημα σας.
αν περιμενω αλλους 3 μηνες τα plc, θα μας βρει το καλοκαιρι. θα παω να παρω απο το emarket  και κακως τοσο καιρο που δεν πηγα..
οσο για το speedtouch ειναι καμια μα καμια μα καμια σχεση με το πιρελι.το πιρελι μπουκωνει στο 30λεπτο...

καλο παλμομικροσκοπικο πασχα σας ευχομαι απο τωρα!!

----------


## b_x

Ρε παιδιά,μια βοήθεια:επειδή έχω μπλέξει τα μπούτια μου με το νήμα αυτό,αλλά πλέον έχει γίνει τραγικό και το σερφάρισμα με την ΟΝ,μπορείτε να μου πείτε σας παρακαλώ ένα οδηγό για κάποιον τελείως άσχετο,για το πώς θα μπορέσω να ρυθμίσω ένα άλλο ρούτερ αν αλλάξω το Πιρέλλι;Με απλά λόγια:1ο βήμα αυτό,2ο βήμα αυτό,3ο βήμα αυτό...
Ή έστω δώστε μου ένα λινκ αλλά να είναι συγκεντρωμένες οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες -αν υπάρχει βέβαια-...

Από ρούτερ σε ρούτερ θα έχει διαφορές και θα πρέπει να κάνω άλλες ρυθμίσεις ή ισχύουν τα ίδια για όλα;

Και με πμ αν δεν επιτρέπεται δημόσια...Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!

Αν δοκιμάσω να τους πάρω τηλ ή να στείλω μέιλ και να τους πω ότι μαζεύει του κόσμου τα λάθη,θα βγάλω άκρη;Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου το αλλάξουν;Ή τσάμπα καίει η λάμπα;

----------


## gtklocker

Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να ξέρουμε:

Το username & password στο myON.

Στο παράδειγμά μας θα χρησημοποιήσουμε:

Username: testaccount
Password: 123456

Πάμε στο modemάκι μας.

*Encapsulation:* PPPoE

*Multiplexing:* LLC

*QoS Type:* UBR

*VC:* 8/35

*Modulation:* MultiMode

Το ψητό:

*Username:* testaccount@ontelecoms*.com*

*Password:* 123456

Τέλος:

*MTU:* 1492

Εννοείται, ότι όπου χρησιμοποιούνται τα στοιχεία του παραδείγματος, τα αντικαθιστάτε με τα δικά σας.

*onTV:*

Για *SpeedTouch 585 v6* & *585 v7*:

Τα παρακάτω έχουνε δοκιμαστεί σε firmware 7.4.1.7.  Ενδεχομένως να δουλεύουν και με παλιότερα f/w, αλλά δεν έχουν δοκιμαστεί.
Επαναφέρουμε το 585 σε factory defaults. Στο  web interface αυτό βρίσκεται στο   speedtouch, return to factory defaults
Κάνουμε τις βασικές ρυθμίσεις για να συνδεθούμε στο δίκτυο. Στο web interface αυτό βρίσκεται στο speedtouch, setup 
Ακολουθούμε τον wizard ως εξής: πατάμε next, επιλογή routed ppp, next, επιλέγουμε  vpi/vci  8.35 και  pppoe, next, συμπληρώνουμε username on και password on  (το password δύο φορές), next, administrator user και password password(δύο φορές) next, start, finish
Μετά από αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις θα πρέπει να έχετε internet με το speedtouch. Κάντε έναν έλεγχο από το web interface για να δείτε αν έχει συγχρονίσει και έχει πάρει ip address. 
Αν δεν αντιμετωπίσετε πρόβλημα με το παραπάνω συνεχίζετε.
Κάνουμε telnet στο 585 για να μπούμε στο CLI interface.
Κάνουμε copy/paste την παρακάτω ακολουθία εντολών (κάνουμε paste μια μια γραμμή στο cli και πατάμε enter).


```
:env set var SESSIONTIMEOUT value 1000
saveall
:ip ifadd intf OnTV dest ethoa_Internet
```

Για κάποιο λόγο στο 7.4.1.7 κάποιες φορές μετά το factory defaults το ethoa_Internet εμφανίζεται σαν ethoa_8_35. Αν η παραπάνω γραμμή σας βγάλει σφάλμα, αντικαταστήστε το ethoa_Internet με ethoa_8_35 και ξαναδώστε την.



```
:ip ifattach intf OnTV
:igmp proxy config state enabled
:igmp host ifconfig intf Internet version IGMPv2
:igmp host ifconfig intf LocalNetwork version IGMPv2
:igmp host ifconfig intf OnTV version IGMPv2  
:igmp proxy ifconfig intf OnTV state upstream
:igmp proxy ifconfig intf Internet state upstream
:igmp proxy ifconfig intf LocalNetwork state downstream version IGMPv2
:dhcp client ifadd intf OnTV 
:dhcp client ifattach intf OnTV
:dhcp server config state disabled 
:dhcp server pool add name OnTV
```

Στην παρακάτω εντολή αντικαταστήστε το 00:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX με την MAC address του sagem.



```
:dhcp  rule add name=notsagem type=mac mac=!00:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX 
:dhcp server option tmpladd name=tmpl_wwwserv optionid=72
:dhcp server option tmpladd name=tmpl_ntpserv optionid=42
:dhcp server option instadd name=ins_wwwserv tmplname=tmpl_wwwserv value=(addr)10.223.4.53
:dhcp server option instadd name=ins_ntpserv tmplname=tmpl_ntpserv value=(addr)91.132.4.164
:dhcp server pool ruleadd name=LAN_private rulename=notsagem
:dhcp server pool optadd name=OnTV instname=ins_wwwserv
:dhcp server pool optadd name=OnTV instname=ins_ntpserv
:dhcp server pool config name=OnTV state=enabled intf=LocalNetwork poolstart=192.168.1.5 poolend=192.168.1.5 netmask=24 gateway=192.168.1.254
:dhcp server config state enabled 
saveall
:service host add name=sagem_ruleset
:service host rule add name=sagem_ruleset protocol=udp portrange=20000-20001
:service host assign name=sagem_ruleset host=192.168.1.5 log=enabled
:connection unbind application RTSP port 554
```

Στο παρακάτω βήμα θα αποσυνδεθείτε από το internet



```
:ppp ifdetach intf Internet 
:ppp ifconfig
```

Τα παρακάτω δεν είναι εντολές, είναι prompts του 585 επιλέγετε τη τιμή που θέλετε και προχωράτε με enter. Με τα πάνω κάτω βελάκια αλλάζετε μη αριθμητικές τιμές.



```
intf = Internet 
[dest] = RELAY
[user] = testaccount@ontelecoms.com
[password] = 123456
Please retype password for verification.
[password] = 123456
[acname] = 
[servicename] = 
[pool] = 
[pcomp] = disabled
[accomp] = enabled
[trace] = disabled
[concentrator] = disabled
[auth] = pap 
[restart] = enabled
[retryinterval] = 1 
[passive] = disabled
[silent] = disabled
[echo] = enabled
[echotolerance] = 5
[mru] = 1492
[laddr] = 
[raddr] = 
[netmask] = 
[format] = none
[savepwd] = enabled
[demanddial] = disabled
[doddelay] = 120
[primdns] = 
[secdns] = 
[dnsmetric] = 10
[idletime] = 


[idletrigger] = RxTx
[unnumbered] = disabled
```


Και τέλος δίνετε την παρακάτω εντολή για να συνδεθείτε στο internet



```
:ppp ifattach intf Internet
exit
```

Ελέγχετε ότι έχετε Internet
Βγάζετε το sagem από το ρεύμα και το ξαναβάζετε. Αν έχετε κάνει σωστά το configuration του 585 μετά τη φάση του init θα δείτε να εμφανίζεται η ώρα στο display του. Δοκιμάστε να δείτε live TV και Onrec. 


(thanks freeman)

και για onREC (update):

- Από το CLI θα δώσετε (εποπρόσθετα στα παραπάνω):



```
:label add name=DSCP_AF11
:label modify name=DSCP_AF11 classification=overwrite defclass=dscp ackclass=prioritize bidirectional=enabled tosmarking=enabled dscp=af11
:expr add name=192.168.1.5 type=ip addr=192.168.1.5 mask=0
:label rule add chain=qos_user_labels index=1 name=af11 srcip=192.168.1.5 log=enabled state=enabled label=DSCP_AF11
:saveall
```

Επίσης port forward udp από 1500 έως 1800 στο sagem (192.168.1.5) (το άνω όριο δεν είναι ακριβές, μπορεί να χρειάζεται και πιο πολύ!).

(&& thanks freeman)

----------


## SiLaLaF

Kαλημέρα κι απο μένα...
Καλορίζικος...
USR 9113 Ndx Annex A είναι full Compatible με το Double Play (IPTV δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί)...
Η συσκευή είναι plug and play...
Και μόνο στην setup-welcome screen του router ζητάει τιμές...
(είτε με τηλ στην τεχνική υποστήριξη είτε με prv sms σε εμένα-για ευνόητους λόγους)...
ΥΓ:sorry αν υπάρχει ήδη στην λίστα-δεν κάθισα να την διαβάσω...
Χαιρετάω...Καλημερα again...

v2.0
Το router είναι πολύ πιο σταθερό σε σχέση με το Pirelli, μεγαλύτερες δυνατότητες (εκτός αν κάποιος έχει admin pass)...
Καμία αποσύνδεση σε ασταθή γραμμή σαν την δική μου σε αντίθεση με το κοινό...
Κατά του, firewall και γενικότερα πολλές ασφάλειες προς τα έξω με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζεται αναγκαστικά πόρτες...

----------


## nkar

SilalaF οταν δοκιμασεις ΙPTV Μπορεις να μας πεις αν παιζει?

Κανεις αλλος που να το εχει δοκιμασει το USR 9113?

----------


## evagelos

> ... επισης για να γελασω της λεω μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι ειναι η παλμομικροσκοπικη μεθοδος και αν θα χρησιμοποιηθει για καλυτερευση της γραμμης? και μετα απο ενα κενο 10 δεπτερολεπτων μου λεει μισο λεπτο να σας συνδεσω με το αρμοδιο τμημα. ε αμεσως το εκλεισα και πηγα να δω discovery στην νοβα αφου εκει πιστευω θα ειναι πιο ειδικοι πανω στο θεμα της παλμο...!!


 
 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## mpil_

Παντως iptv δεν παιζει να παιξει με τιποτα γιατι δεν εχει το firmware και το σεταρισμα που εχει το pirelli για να παιξει iptv.Επισης δεν θα εχεις και τεχνικη υποστηριξη αν βαλεις μονιμα το αλλο ρουτερ.

----------


## SiLaLaF

Τεχνική υποστήριξη επέτρεψε μου να σου πω ότι υπάρχει. 
Καλή διάθεση να έχεις μόνο.
Τα παιδιά της on με εξυπηρέτησαν με το παραπάνω.
Παρ όλο που δεν τους δίνει την δυνατότητα λόγω ασφάλειας το συγκεκριμένο router να κάνουν σχεδόν τίποτα.
Αυτά ίσως τα βρίσκεις σε άλλες εταιρείες.
Τα πέρασα κι εγώ στην προηγούμενη.
Όταν το δοκιμάσω τότε θα απαντήσω υπεύθυνα για την iptv.
Προς το παρόν η επικεφαλίδα του θέματος λέει : ΄΄Λίστα άλλων ADSL2+ router που παίζουν με On Telecoms - Για να μπορούν να ξέρουν οι επόμενοι που θέλουν να βάλουν το κλειδωμένο Pirelli στο πατάρι (και ας μην έχουν IPTV), τι μπορούν να αγοράσουν.....΄΄

----------


## mpil_

> Τεχνική υποστήριξη επέτρεψε μου να σου πω ότι υπάρχει. 
> Καλή διάθεση να έχεις μόνο.
> Τα παιδιά της on με εξυπηρέτησαν με το παραπάνω.
> Παρ όλο που δεν τους δίνει την δυνατότητα λόγω ασφάλειας το συγκεκριμένο router να κάνουν σχεδόν τίποτα.
> Αυτά ίσως τα βρίσκεις σε άλλες εταιρείες.
> Τα πέρασα κι εγώ στην προηγούμενη.
> Όταν το δοκιμάσω τότε θα απαντήσω υπεύθυνα για την iptv.
> Προς το παρόν η επικεφαλίδα του θέματος λέει : ΄΄Λίστα άλλων ADSL2+ router που παίζουν με On Telecoms - Για να μπορούν να ξέρουν οι επόμενοι που θέλουν να βάλουν το κλειδωμένο Pirelli στο πατάρι (και ας μην έχουν IPTV), τι μπορούν να αγοράσουν.....΄΄


Κατ'αρχην ολα τα ρουτερ ολων των εταιριων για να εχεις απλα ιντερνετ εχουν τις ιδιες ρυθμησεις και φυσικα αυτο δεν ειναι δυσκολο για κανεναν τεχνικο να στο πει γιατι ειναι οτι πιο ευκολο υπαρχει..εγω αναφερθηκα για την Ontv και φυσικα και για voip τηλεφωνια αν εχεις..εκει δεν νομιζω κανενας τεχνικος να κατσει να στο σεταρει οσο και καλη διαθεση και αν εχει.

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια σταματησε το 585 να παιζει ονρεκ...
ισχυει το ιδιο σε εσας?

----------


## JOTE

> παιδια σταματησε το 585 να παιζει ονρεκ...
> ισχυει το ιδιο σε εσας?



here everything is running smoothly  :One thumb up:

----------


## kanenas3

> παιδια σταματησε το 585 να παιζει ονρεκ...
> ισχυει το ιδιο σε εσας?


Έκανες τις τελευταίες αλλαγές για το QoS;

----------


## alexisazen

Και εδώ χθες βράδυ δεν έπαιζε... Σήμερα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα...

----------


## alexisazen

> Και εδώ χθες βράδυ δεν έπαιζε... Σήμερα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα...


 Νέο τεστ σήμερα, όλα καλά! Κάποιο ζόρι τραβούσε την Παρασκευή το βράδυ!

----------


## dream-maniac

σε οσους δεν δουλευει ανοιξτε την πορτα 161 udp και θα παιξει.

----------


## apostol70

To 585 μου κάνει συνέχεια disconnect. Το pirelli παίζει κανονικά. Λέτε να έχουν αλλάξει κάτι;

----------


## Dark_Nightfall

Λοιπον καλησπερα και απο εμενα...πρωην συνδρομητης Connex εδω για δικους μου λογους ηρθα στην ΟΝ.Οι πρωτες εντυπωσεις αν και ειμαι μερικες ωρες μονο συνδεδεμενος...

DSL Status:   	 Up  	   	 
  	  	        DSL Modulation Mode:  	 ADSL2+ 	  	 
  	  	  	DSL Path Mode:  	 INTERLEAVED 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Rate:  	 6391 Kbps 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Rate:  	 896 Kbps 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Margin:  	 9 db 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Margin:  	 11 db 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Line Attenuation:  	 42 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Line Attenuation:  	 22 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Transmit Power:  	 0 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Transmit Power:  	 0 	  	 


PVC Connection

  	  	  	Encapsulation:  	 RFC 2516 PPPoE 	  	 
  	  	  	Multiplexing:  	 LLC 	  	 
  	  	  	QoS:  	 UBR 	  	 
  	  	  	PCR Rate:  	 0 	  	 
  	  	  	SCR Rate:  	 0 	  	 
  	  	  	Autodetect:  	 Enable --(εδω το εκανα εγω ENABLE)	  	 
  	  	  	VPI:  	 8  	  	 
  	  	  	VCI: 	 35  	  	 
  	  	  	Enable:  	 Yes 	  	 
  	  	  	PVC Status:  	 Applied -- OK

Δεν εβαλα το Pirelli χρησημοποιω αυτο το router
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.615100
LINKSYS AG241-EU ADSL OVER PSTN 4 PORT GATEWAY

Οι ρυθμισεις του Linksys ειναι

Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να ξέρουμε:

Το username & password στο myON.

Στο παράδειγμά μας θα χρησημοποιήσουμε:

Username: testaccount
Password: 123456

Πάμε στο modemάκι μας.

Encapsulation: PPPoE

Multiplexing: LLC

QoS Type: UBR

VC: 8/35

Modulation: MultiMode

Το ψητό:

Username: testaccount@ontelecoms.com

Password: 123456

Τέλος:

MTU: 1492

Εννοείται, ότι όπου χρησιμοποιούνται τα στοιχεία του παραδείγματος, τα αντικαθιστάτε με τα δικά σας.

Τις οποιες ρυθμισεις τις πηρα απο ενα post ενος χρηστη του adslgr.com σε αυτο το θεμο
με τη μονη διαφορα οτι στα VC: 8/35 επιλεγω το autodetect kai oxi manual (δηλαδη δεν βαζω τις τιμες 8/35 manually αλλα επιλεγω autodetect) που το ειχα κανει και οταν ειχα Connex.

Παμε στην ουσια τωρα απο nvidia.com kai me download manager φυσικα επιασα μεχρι 560 kb/s.Torrents δεν εχω δοκιμασει ακομα.

Το τηλεφωνο λειτουργει κανονικα.Ξεχασα επισης να αναφερω οτι εχω double play
Αυτα μεχρι στιγμης λειτουργουν ομαλα τα πραγματα τωρα δεν ξερω στο μελλον τι θα γινει θα δειξει
Επισης ειμαι στην περιοχη του Μενιδιου περιπου 2.5 με 3km απο το αστικο κεντρο

----------


## gtklocker

Να βάλεις *Manual* τις τιμές 8/35.  :Wink:

----------


## Dark_Nightfall

Λοιπον ειχαμε ενα μικρο προβληματακι ενα disconnect

Μπηκα Μy On αλλαξα προφιλ της γραμμης μου και ιδου

SL Status:   	 Up  	   	 
  	  	  	DSL Modulation Mode:  	 NOT TRAINED 	  	 
  	  	  	DSL Path Mode:  	 INTERLEAVED 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Rate:  	 7635 Kbps 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Rate:  	 1023 Kbps 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Margin:  	 7 db 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Margin:  	 8 db 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Line Attenuation:  	 40 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Line Attenuation:  	 21 	  	 
  	  	  	Downstream Transmit Power:  	 0 	  	 
  	  	  	Upstream Transmit Power:  	 0 	  	 


PVC Connection

  	  	  	Encapsulation:  	 RFC 2516 PPPoE 	  	 
  	  	  	Multiplexing:  	 LLC 	  	 
  	  	  	QoS:  	 UBR 	  	 
  	  	  	PCR Rate:  	 0 	  	 
  	  	  	SCR Rate:  	 0 	  	 
  	  	  	Autodetect:  	 Enable 	  	 
  	  	  	VPI:  	 8  	  	 
  	  	  	VCI: 	 35  	  	 
  	  	  	Enable:  	 Yes 	  	 
  	  	  	PVC Status:  	 Applied -- OK

χωρις disconnetion εδω και περιπου 45 λεπτα για να δουμε

----------


## noname85

πολυ μεγαλο attn!!!!!!!το dslam σου πρεπει να ειναι χιλιομετρα μακρυα!!!

----------


## Dark_Nightfall

Aπο torrents me 55 περιπου seeds μεχρι στιγμης αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε κατεβαζω με ταχυτητα 560 kb/s download και 40kb/s upload περιπου
το noise margin σταθερα στα 5-6 db
Απο οτι καταλαβαινω η γραμμη μου ειναι στα ορια της
αν σταθεροποιηθει και δουλευει ετσι δεν το πειραζω θα το αφησω ετσι οπως ειναι 
αυτες ειναι οι πρωτες εντυπωσεις τωρα θα δουμε οσο περνανε οι μερες πως θα εξελιχθουν τα πραγματα 
καλο βραδυ σε ολους

----------


## Gregorypeg1000

Γεια σας...Ειμαι καινούργιος στο foroum και μιας που ειδα το θεμα της γνωστης σε ολους μας εταιριας(ο θεος να την κανει) ΟΝ telecoms θέλησα να σας ρωτήσω για το πως μπορώ να συχρονίσω το Linksys wag354g γιατι οι ρυθμισεις που εχετε πιο πανω δν ειναι για αυτο το router.Με ενδιαφερει μονο το ιντερνετ και το τηλεφωνο να δουλευει.οχι το video box.

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια onrek δεν παιζει πια με speetouch 585v6.

----------


## dandri

> παιδια onrek δεν παιζει πια με speetouch 585v6.


Δηλαδη τι σου εμφανιζει;

----------


## Evangelos

> παιδια onrek δεν παιζει πια με speetouch 585v6.


Παίζει κανονικότατα.
Βεβαιώσου ότι έχεις κάνει τις τελευταίες προσθήκες με CLI στο QoS που ανέφερε ο freeman πριν μερικές εβδομάδες.

----------


## dream-maniac

παιζει οntv αλλα οταν παω ονρεκ να παιξει κατι παταει play και εμφανιζεται το play στην οθονη... εξαφανιζεται εμφανιζεται και μαυρη εικονα τπτ..
καιν πολλα μηνυματα logs.

εχω ανοιξει ολα τα ports εχω κανει και τις τελευταιες ρυθμισεις qos.,..
οταν παω αθηνα θα σας στειλω τα links.
τι firmware του φορατε εσεις?

ξαφνικα αρχισε να μου κανει αυτα τα κολπα...
εσεις τι βαζετε για username pass?

----------


## Rajar

Παιδιά στο 585v7, έχει καταφέρει κανείς να παίξει με την 7.4.4.7(UK)? Έχω την 7.4.3.2 που παίζει καλά αλλά έχει το πρόβλημα με το lan που κλείνει στο τοπικό δίκτυο τα μεγάλα file transfers μετά από ένα διάστημα.

Με την 7.4.4.7 όμως, όταν ακολουθώ τις γνωστές step by step CLI εντολές που σετάρουν FullON, και ενώ πρίν τις δώσω συνδέεται κανονικά, στο τέλος δεν μπορεί να σηκώσει το internet link (παραμένει στη κατάσταση connecting επ'αορίστου), ενώ αυτό τις TV (onTV) σηκώνεται κανονικά (δείχνει connected).Φυσικά δεν έχω internet.

Το δοκίμασα αρκετές φορές ώστε να εξαλείψω την πιθανότητα δικού μου λάθους.

Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## Rajar

Κανένας λοιπόν με 7.4.4.7 με FullON?

----------


## freeman

> Κανένας λοιπόν με 7.4.4.7 με FullON?


κάνε factory reset το router και ακολουθησε το wizard που έχει από το web interface για να το σετάρεις για σύνδεση στο  Internet. οι βασικές ρυθμισεις υπάρχουν εδώ. Υπάρχει και ένα attachment στο ίδιο thread για το πως να σετάρεις το 585 για όλα (εκτός από τις τελευταίες προσθήκες για το qos 
Δοκίμασε το wizard να δεις τουλάχιστον αν συνδέεσαι στο internet και μετά βλέπουμε για τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Rajar

Ευχαριστώ φίλε freeman, αυτό έκανα ακριβώς, μετά το reset χρησιμοποίησα τον wizard και συνδέθηκε κανονικά.

Αφού ακολούθησα τις λοιπές οδηγίες δεν ξανασυνδέθηκε ποτέ!

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

http://www.phenoelit-us.org/dpl/dpl.html

----------


## evagelos

> http://www.phenoelit-us.org/dpl/dpl.html


 
Και τί είναι αυτό;

----------


## intech

> Και τί είναι αυτό;


 
Πολύ πολύ χρησιμο !!!!!!!!
+!  KIT-XDestroyerGR  :One thumb up:

----------


## Rajar

> Πολύ πολύ χρησιμο !!!!!!!!
> +!  KIT-XDestroyerGR


Όχι και για το ζαντολάστιχο όμως...

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Όχι και για το ζαντολάστιχο όμως...


Απλως πατα ctrl+f και ψαξε "pirelli"

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

Και τι θα βρεί για το pirelli της on??

----------


## predatorisback

Γιατι δεν κανεις οτι σου λεει να το ανακαλυψεις μονος???

----------


## nothing

αφου ειναι αλλαγμενο ρε παιδια απο το εργοστασιακο τι λετε?

----------


## dream-maniac

και αλλαγμενο ειναι, και telnet κλειστο εχουν...

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

> Γιατι δεν κανεις οτι σου λεει να το ανακαλυψεις μονος???


εννοείται οτι εκανα οτι έλεγε πριν γράψω το μήνυμα αλλα δεν βρήκα τίποτα ενδιαφέρον

----------


## nikos93

οι κωδικοι που υπαρχουν στην σελιδα αυτη δεν ησχυουν στην on γιατι απλα τους εχουν αλλαξει

----------


## limassol

έχω βάλει το wag160N LinkSys μέχρι στιγμής πετάει :P

----------


## cybervet

Αν ειχαμε ενα Πιρελλι ξεκλειδοτο με πληρες μενου , οπως βγηκε απο το εργοστασιο,
αν λεω, τι ρυθμησεις θα επρεπε να κανουμε για να παιξει και Τηλεοραση?

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

Παίδες έχει καταφέρει κανείς να κανει το zyxel p-661hw-d1 να πάιξει internet και rec?

----------


## dimitris_74

@freeman
ευχαριστω για τον κοπο που εκανες τοσο καιρο για το speedtouch
απο σημερα ειμαι σε hol οποτε αφηνω πισω μου την Iptv της ον.
συνεχισε την καλη δουλεια

----------


## WagItchyef

Παίδες είναι να αλλάξω Pirelli router σύντομα, επειδή ο διακόπτης του router τα έχει παίξει, και η On TV δεν παίζει, και μου είπαν ότι είναι λόγω των ρυθμίσεων για τον νέο router.

Δηλαδή αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο router ελέγχεται αν είναι ο "σωστός" για να παίξει η On TV.

Αν αυτό ισχύει, δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να παίξει η On TV με ξένο router.

----------


## gtklocker

Το πρόβλημα με τον διακόπτη, ειναι συχνό φαινόμενο.

Το έπαθα κι εγώ, και το έφτιαξα, για να είναι συνέχεια ανοικτό (όταν έχει συνδεθει με την πριζα).

Πάρε τηλ. στο 13802. Δήλωσε το, θα έρθουν να το παραλάβουν και θα διορθώσουν τη βλάβη, ή θα το αντικαταστήσουν.

Για παραπάνω βοήθεια (και να ξεμπερδεύεις ευκολότερα) σου στέλνω ΠΜ.  :Wink:

----------


## WagItchyef

Είναι ήδη να παραλάβω νέο router.

----------


## JOTE

> Είναι ήδη να παραλάβω νέο router.



 Οταν παραλαβεις για πες μας τι σου εδωσαν... τον ιδιο ή κατι αλλο?

----------


## WagItchyef

Σήμερα η TV της On παίζει κανονικά πάντως, με τον παλιό router.

Σύντομα θα παραλάβω τον καινούριο και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις.

Πάντως το firewall του παλιού router φαίνεται να είναι πάρα πολύ καλό, και είναι κρίμα να το στερούμαστε λόγω κάποιας βαρεμάρας υποθέτω της On για να βρει λύση. Νομίζω ότι με τη χρήση του NAT θα μπορούσαν να βρουν λύση και να έχουμε το firewall ενεργό.

Εγώ πάντως θα το ενεργοποιήσω.

----------


## trd64

Αν κάνω flash το 9108 σε ANNEX-A θα λειτουργήσει?

Με προβληματίζει ότι είναι και το τηλέφωνο επάνω.

Αν κατάλαβα καλά το [edit] Pirelli δεν έχει firewall ή δεν μπορούμε να το ρυθμίσουμε και θέλω οπωσδήποτε firewall στο router γιατί δεν έχω στο PC.

----------


## WagItchyef

Το Pirelli έχει firewall αλλά είναι κρυμμένο. Εδώ είναι αυτά που έκανα εγώ για να το ενεργοποιήσω:

http://www.cpp-software.net/document..._security.html

----------


## cpnemo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους .....
Μήπως έχουμε πάλι προβλήματα με την TV  και το speedtouch ή μόνο εγώ έχω πρόβλημα....?  :Thinking: 
Έβαλα το pirelli πάλι πάνω και πρόσεξα ότι αν και κλειδώνω στην ίδια ταχύτητα, έχει μειωθεί το download στο μισό από πριν.
Μήπως έγινε τίποτα με την αναβάθμιση του sui του sagem?   :Thinking:

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια ξερει καποιος πως χρησιμοποιουμε το pirrelli σαν repeater?

----------


## intech

> παιδια ξερει καποιος πως χρησιμοποιουμε το pirrelli σαν repeater?


 
Εννοείς..σαν Access Point....AP.?

----------


## GVerris

Παιδιά καλημερα ,
ειπα να κάνω αναβαθμιση στο router απο 585ν6 σε mikrotik με bridge modem  ενα netgear, για να έχω vpn και καποια αλλα πραγματακια για την δουλειά.
Οπως καταλαβαίνετε προβλημα με ΟΝ.
με default ρυθμισεις και οχι περιεργα πραγματα στο firewall(τα πολυ βασικα) συγχρωνιζει το box, δείχνει ωρα, φορτωνει τα menu του και στο onrec έχω ολα τα καναλια και τα προγραμματα, αλλα στο play μαυριλα. Μαυρίλα επισης στην TV kai cinema.
δεν ξερω αν όλα αυτα ειναι σε καλο δρόμο αλλα νομιζω οτι κατι με τα routes και τις IP της ΟΝ πρεπει να παιζετε.
Λιγο από τον χρόνο σας για μια βοήθεια.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tiposdim

Έβαλα το φριτζ 7140 σε γραμή ΟΝ, έκανα και την αναβάθμιση στο νέο λογισμικό και φαίνεται όλα να πάνε καλά σε τηλεφωνία και ιντερνέτ της ΟΝ.

----------


## 030366

Αν έχεις μόνο internet παίζουν άνετα όλα τα ρούτερ στην on και με ότι κωδικούς να ναι. Τώρα έχω συνδεθεί με sagem2404 του OTE και username και password 123456  :Razz:

----------


## GVerris

> Παιδιά καλημερα ,
> ειπα να κάνω αναβαθμιση στο router απο 585ν6 σε mikrotik με bridge modem  ενα netgear, για να έχω vpn και καποια αλλα πραγματακια για την δουλειά.
> Οπως καταλαβαίνετε προβλημα με ΟΝ.
> με default ρυθμισεις και οχι περιεργα πραγματα στο firewall(τα πολυ βασικα) συγχρωνιζει το box, δείχνει ωρα, φορτωνει τα menu του και στο onrec έχω ολα τα καναλια και τα προγραμματα, αλλα στο play μαυριλα. Μαυρίλα επισης στην TV kai cinema.
> δεν ξερω αν όλα αυτα ειναι σε καλο δρόμο αλλα νομιζω οτι κατι με τα routes και τις IP της ΟΝ πρεπει να παιζετε.
> Λιγο από τον χρόνο σας για μια βοήθεια.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Φίλε freeman υπάρχει κανένα φώς...

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## boymanos

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι τα παιδια που χρησιμοποιουν το linksys WAG200G:εχουν δει σημαντικη διαφορα στην ταχυτητα απο το pirelli?αξιζει να προχωρησω στην αγορα του?ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## elena_chrona

> θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι τα παιδια που χρησιμοποιουν το linksys WAG200G:εχουν δει σημαντικη διαφορα στην ταχυτητα απο το pirelli?αξιζει να προχωρησω στην αγορα του?ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.


μανο αφου δεν εχεις συμβολαιο...κ ευχαριστημενος δεν εισαι...γιατι να μπεις στην διαδικασια αγορας αλλου μοντεμ? :Thinking: κ αν κ με αυτο δεν μεινεις ικανοποιημενος?εμενα η ον μου ξεκαθαρισε οτι δεν ειναι θεμα μοντεμ...σιγουρα θεμα γραμμης,βροχου..απο δευτερα θα ξερω πιο σιγουρα...αλλα μην φανταστεις οτι απο 8 θα κλειδωνεις 15!!μην κανεις ασκοπα εξοδα..ετσι σου ερχεται κ πιο ακριβα απο τον οτε

----------


## boymanos

> μανο αφου δεν εχεις συμβολαιο...κ ευχαριστημενος δεν εισαι...γιατι να μπεις στην διαδικασια αγορας αλλου μοντεμ?κ αν κ με αυτο δεν μεινεις ικανοποιημενος?εμενα η ον μου ξεκαθαρισε οτι δεν ειναι θεμα μοντεμ...σιγουρα θεμα γραμμης,βροχου..απο δευτερα θα ξερω πιο σιγουρα...αλλα μην φανταστεις οτι απο 8 θα κλειδωνεις 15!!μην κανεις ασκοπα εξοδα..ετσι σου ερχεται κ πιο ακριβα απο τον οτε


φοβαμε οτι δεν θα με αφησουν να φυγω και δεν θελω να τσακωθω παλι.ηδη εχω βαλει ενα δικο μου ρουτερ επανω,εχει σταθεροποιηθει καπου στα 10400 και εχω μια καλυτερεψει στο noise margin που δεν ειχα με το pirelli.κανω παντετες μονος μου,μιας και η on με εχει ξεχασει εδω και μια εβδομαδα.θα περιμενω κανενα μηνα να δω πως παει και μετα θα δω τι θα κανω.εξαλλου τωρα με το αλλο ρουτερ ουτε την τηλεοραση την χρησιμοποιω.τουλαχιστον τωρα δεν εχω τις αθλιες ταχυτητες 8300 του pirelli,και ας επιμενουν αυτοι οτι ειναι καλο.αλλα φοβαμε οτι οι δυνατοτητες των εναλλακτικων ειναι πολυ υποδιεστερες του οτε και μαλλον η επιστροφη εκει ειναι μονοδρομος.

----------


## elena_chrona

οτι ειναι κατωτερες το καταλαβα και εγω προχτες βραδυ...οταν εμαθα οτι σε μια βλαβη που δεν μπορουν να βαλουν χερι αυτοι...πρεπει να απει ο οτε....το κακο ειναι οτι ο οτε κανει οτι θελει στο θεμα επισκευης χρονικα...παει οποτε θελει γιατι τον καλυπτει η νομοθεσια...απο αυτο λοιπον καταλαβα οτι μονο στον οτε μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος σε οτι κ να προκυψει απο τη στιγμη που τα σοβαρα προβληματα καμια εναλλακτικη δεν μπορει να τα λυσει γιατι ο οτε τους κανει κουμαντο μεχρι που μπορουν να αγγιζουν...αρα οπως καταλαβαινεις χαμενοι ειμαστε εμεις..διοτι ο οτε απο ολες τις εναλλακτικες τα τσεπωνει κ χοντρα ανα γραμμη...για μενα ετσι οπως το σκεφτηκα..φταιει κ ο οτε...γιατι ρε οτε να σου δωσω 20 ευρω το μηνα παραπανω?εισαι μαγκας?εχεις μια αξιοπιστια..οκ!!αλλα τα δικτυα που παραδιδει στην καθε εναλλακτικη ειναι του '40..δεν φταινε για ολα οι εναλλακτικες..κ στο κατω κατω γιατι ο οτε απο την στιγμη που κ απο αυτους βγαζει..δεν κανει κατι να παραδιδει σωστα εργα?

ειναι ενα παιχνιδακι πο σου μιλαω ειλικρινα δεν μου αρεσει κ καθολου...ουτε απο πλευρα οτε ουτε απο εναλλακτικους...γιατι μας αντιμετωπιζουν σαν ευρω κ οι παροχες ειναι πολυ πισω σε συγκριση με εξωτερικο....

τωρα οσον αφορα στο μοντεμ...κρατα αυτο που σε εχει ανεβασει...κ αργα βραδυ 12-1 να καλεσεις στο τεχνικο τμημα...υπαρχουν πορωμενοι με τα πισι τετοιες ωρες....εγω ετσι εξυπηρετηθηκα καλυετρα κ μου ελυσαν κ καποιες αποριες....εκει μου ειπαν κιολας οτι το προβλημα δεν ειναι το μοντεμ..αλλα κατι αλλο...αυριο θα φανει τελικα...αν μαθω τι φταιει κ ειναι κατι που διορθωνεται ..θα κατσω ον...οχι τιποτα αλλο..βαρεθηκα να πληρωνωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω.....αν ειναι κατι σοβαρο... :Thinking: ισως παω οτε :Sad: αλλα θα ξανακανω νυξη για το μοντεμ αυριο ...ετσι για να δω τι θα μου πουν

----------


## boymanos

> οτι ειναι κατωτερες το καταλαβα και εγω προχτες βραδυ...οταν εμαθα οτι σε μια βλαβη που δεν μπορουν να βαλουν χερι αυτοι...πρεπει να απει ο οτε....το κακο ειναι οτι ο οτε κανει οτι θελει στο θεμα επισκευης χρονικα...παει οποτε θελει γιατι τον καλυπτει η νομοθεσια...απο αυτο λοιπον καταλαβα οτι μονο στον οτε μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος σε οτι κ να προκυψει απο τη στιγμη που τα σοβαρα προβληματα καμια εναλλακτικη δεν μπορει να τα λυσει γιατι ο οτε τους κανει κουμαντο μεχρι που μπορουν να αγγιζουν...αρα οπως καταλαβαινεις χαμενοι ειμαστε εμεις..διοτι ο οτε απο ολες τις εναλλακτικες τα τσεπωνει κ χοντρα ανα γραμμη...για μενα ετσι οπως το σκεφτηκα..φταιει κ ο οτε...γιατι ρε οτε να σου δωσω 20 ευρω το μηνα παραπανω?εισαι μαγκας?εχεις μια αξιοπιστια..οκ!!αλλα τα δικτυα που παραδιδει στην καθε εναλλακτικη ειναι του '40..δεν φταινε για ολα οι εναλλακτικες..κ στο κατω κατω γιατι ο οτε απο την στιγμη που κ απο αυτους βγαζει..δεν κανει κατι να παραδιδει σωστα εργα?
> 
> ειναι ενα παιχνιδακι πο σου μιλαω ειλικρινα δεν μου αρεσει κ καθολου...ουτε απο πλευρα οτε ουτε απο εναλλακτικους...γιατι μας αντιμετωπιζουν σαν ευρω κ οι παροχες ειναι πολυ πισω σε συγκριση με εξωτερικο....
> 
> τωρα οσον αφορα στο μοντεμ...κρατα αυτο που σε εχει ανεβασει...κ αργα βραδυ 12-1 να καλεσεις στο τεχνικο τμημα...υπαρχουν πορωμενοι με τα πισι τετοιες ωρες....εγω ετσι εξυπηρετηθηκα καλυετρα κ μου ελυσαν κ καποιες αποριες....εκει μου ειπαν κιολας οτι το προβλημα δεν ειναι το μοντεμ..αλλα κατι αλλο...αυριο θα φανει τελικα...αν μαθω τι φταιει κ ειναι κατι που διορθωνεται ..θα κατσω ον...οχι τιποτα αλλο..βαρεθηκα να πληρωνωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω.....αν ειναι κατι σοβαρο...ισως παω οτεαλλα θα ξανακανω νυξη για το μοντεμ αυριο ...ετσι για να δω τι θα μου πουν


ειμαι και εγω περιεργος να μαθω το κατι αλλο.κραταμε ενημερο.τουλαχιστον να λυθει το δικο σου το θεμα.απλα δεν περιμενα στην on να με συνδεσουν κανονικα.μου αρεσε οτι θα μου εστελναν και τριτο τεχνικο.και καθομαστε εμεις τα κοροιδα και τους πληρωνουμε,και βαζουν και ορια στα συμβολαια τους.ενα χρονο θα κατσεις.να κατσω ρε φιλε.αλλα να μου προσφερεις αυτα που πρεπει.οχι να κοροιδευεις.μολις δεις τα σκουρα,βαζεις το κεφαλι μεσα.ολα φταινε εκτος αυτους.ελεος κυριοι με τα ψεματα σας.αν δεν μπορειτε να τα κλεισετε τα μαγαζια να ησυχασουμε.δεν δινουν το παλιο ρουτερ.ποτε να μη το δωσουν οι γελοιοι.ξερεις ποσο ευκολα μπορεις να πεσεις απο ψηλα?πολυ ευκολα κυριοι.μην το ξεχασατε ποτε αυτο.

----------


## evagelos

Να πώ και 'γω τα θέματα μου.
Απο πάντα είχα πρόβλημα με τα λάθη στην γραμμή μου. Οταν κλείδωνα ψηλά (>14ΜΒ/s) αυξάνονταν  με γεωμετρική πρόοδο και κάθε 1-2 μέρες έπρεπε να κάνω restart εγώ αφού δεν ξανασυνδεόταν μόνο του. Σε χαμηλώτερες ταχύτητες τα restart γίνετε κάθε 5-7 μέρες αφού τα λάθη έχουν φτάσει σε αρνητικό πρόσημο. Εχω πάρει κάποια τηλέφωνα αλλά δεν βγάζω και πολύ άκρη. Τι έκανα πήγα στο πλαίσιο, αγόρασα ένα modem-router "air-ties" το έβαλα σε bridge mode και σύνδεσα πάνω το ένα linksys 610n. Αποτέλεσμα: καλύτερες ταχύτητες, όταν χάνει την σύνδεση, προσπαθεί και τα καταφέρνει ΑΜΕΣΑ να συνδεθεί, έχω καλύτεο managment απο καλύτερο router.
Θα μου πεις ότι δεν έχω τηλεώραση. Ετσι όπως το κάνανε (Champions League, ΟΝ-REC, μηδαμηνό περιεχόμενο) δεν χάνω και τίποτα.

----------


## boymanos

> Να πώ και 'γω τα θέματα μου.
> Απο πάντα είχα πρόβλημα με τα λάθη στην γραμμή μου. Οταν κλείδωνα ψηλά (>14ΜΒ/s) αυξάνονταν  με γεωμετρική πρόοδο και κάθε 1-2 μέρες έπρεπε να κάνω restart εγώ αφού δεν ξανασυνδεόταν μόνο του. Σε χαμηλώτερες ταχύτητες τα restart γίνετε κάθε 5-7 μέρες αφού τα λάθη έχουν φτάσει σε αρνητικό πρόσημο. Εχω πάρει κάποια τηλέφωνα αλλά δεν βγάζω και πολύ άκρη. Τι έκανα πήγα στο πλαίσιο, αγόρασα ένα modem-router "air-ties" το έβαλα σε bridge mode και σύνδεσα πάνω το ένα linksys 610n. Αποτέλεσμα: καλύτερες ταχύτητες, όταν χάνει την σύνδεση, προσπαθεί και τα καταφέρνει ΑΜΕΣΑ να συνδεθεί, έχω καλύτεο managment απο καλύτερο router.
> Θα μου πεις ότι δεν έχω τηλεώραση. Ετσι όπως το κάνανε (Champions League, ΟΝ-REC, μηδαμηνό περιεχόμενο) δεν χάνω και τίποτα.


φιλε μου καλα εκανες.αλλα ειναι λυση αυτη?να τους δινεις και 39 ευρω,πολυ δεν παει?μηπως πρεπει να τους προσκυναμε κιολας που μπηκαν στην ζωη μας?αυτοι δεν προσφερουν,παιδευουν.στο τελος θα παρουμε και διπλωματα τεχνικων με αυτους που εχουμε μπλεξει.μια φορα ενας τεχνικος μου ειπε:αφου εκει στη περιοχη σου ολοι πιανουν 9000.εσυ θελεις να πας παραπανω?και εκει που κλειδωνε το ρουτερ στα 13600,βρεθηκα ξαφνικα στα 9000.καλα μας κανουν.αφου μπαινουμε στα μπακαλικα τους.

----------


## creye

> θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι τα παιδια που χρησιμοποιουν το linksys WAG200G:εχουν δει σημαντικη διαφορα στην ταχυτητα απο το pirelli?αξιζει να προχωρησω στην αγορα του?ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.


εχω το καινουργιο pirelli και από περιεργεια συνδεσα το wag200 που χρηιμοποιουσα όσο ημουν Οτε,η διαφορα που υπάρχει σε μενα ειναι οτι το upload κλειδωνει στα 1024,ενω με to pireli ημουν στα 930,επισης εχω λιγο καλύτερο margin. 

δεν νομίζς οτι υπάρχει όγος να το αγορασεις-και πλεον εχουν βγει και καλύτερα στην αγορα  :Thinking:

----------


## boymanos

> εχω το καινουργιο pirelli και από περιεργεια συνδεσα το wag200 που χρηιμοποιουσα όσο ημουν Οτε,η διαφορα που υπάρχει σε μενα ειναι οτι το upload κλειδωνει στα 1024,ενω με to pireli ημουν στα 930,επισης εχω λιγο καλύτερο margin. 
> 
> δεν νομίζς οτι υπάρχει όγος να το αγορασεις-και πλεον εχουν βγει και καλύτερα στην αγορα


εχεις να μου προτεινεις καποιο?αυτο το pirelli δεν μου πολυγεμιζει το ματι.καποιο σταθερο για δυσκολες γραμμες,που να μην ανεβοκατεβαζει την ταχυτητα.

----------


## Torch21

> οτι ειναι κατωτερες το καταλαβα και εγω προχτες βραδυ...οταν εμαθα οτι σε μια βλαβη που δεν μπορουν να βαλουν χερι αυτοι...πρεπει να απει ο οτε....το κακο ειναι οτι ο οτε κανει οτι θελει στο θεμα επισκευης χρονικα...παει οποτε θελει γιατι τον καλυπτει η νομοθεσια...απο αυτο λοιπον καταλαβα οτι μονο στον οτε μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος σε οτι κ να προκυψει απο τη στιγμη που τα σοβαρα προβληματα καμια εναλλακτικη δεν μπορει να τα λυσει γιατι ο οτε τους κανει κουμαντο μεχρι που μπορουν να αγγιζουν...αρα οπως καταλαβαινεις χαμενοι ειμαστε εμεις..διοτι ο οτε απο ολες τις εναλλακτικες τα τσεπωνει κ χοντρα ανα γραμμη...για μενα ετσι οπως το σκεφτηκα..φταιει κ ο οτε...γιατι ρε οτε να σου δωσω 20 ευρω το μηνα παραπανω?εισαι μαγκας?εχεις μια αξιοπιστια..οκ!!αλλα τα δικτυα που παραδιδει στην καθε εναλλακτικη ειναι του '40..δεν φταινε για ολα οι εναλλακτικες..κ στο κατω κατω γιατι ο οτε απο την στιγμη που κ απο αυτους βγαζει..δεν κανει κατι να παραδιδει σωστα εργα?
> 
> ειναι ενα παιχνιδακι πο σου μιλαω ειλικρινα δεν μου αρεσει κ καθολου...ουτε απο πλευρα οτε ουτε απο εναλλακτικους...γιατι μας αντιμετωπιζουν σαν ευρω κ οι παροχες ειναι πολυ πισω σε συγκριση με εξωτερικο....
> 
> *τωρα οσον αφορα στο μοντεμ...κρατα αυτο που σε εχει ανεβασει...κ αργα βραδυ 12-1 να καλεσεις στο τεχνικο τμημα...υπαρχουν πορωμενοι με τα πισι τετοιες ωρες....εγω ετσι εξυπηρετηθηκα καλυετρα κ μου ελυσαν κ καποιες αποριες...*.εκει μου ειπαν κιολας οτι το προβλημα δεν ειναι το μοντεμ..αλλα κατι αλλο...αυριο θα φανει τελικα...αν μαθω τι φταιει κ ειναι κατι που διορθωνεται ..θα κατσω ον...οχι τιποτα αλλο..βαρεθηκα να πληρωνωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω.....αν ειναι κατι σοβαρο...ισως παω οτεαλλα θα ξανακανω νυξη για το μοντεμ αυριο ...ετσι για να δω τι θα μου πουν


To οτι εκείνη την ώρα πχ έχουν πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο απότι τις πρωινές που γίνεται χαμός, δε σου πέρασε απτο μυαλό?  :Smile:

----------


## elena_chrona

OXI,καθως κ τις πρωινες ωρες με εξυπηρετουσαν κ δεν βιαζοντουσαν να το κλεισουν..αλλα στις αποριες που ειχα εδειχναν αγνοια..οχι πιεση χρονου :Wink:

----------


## jogatore

> εχω το καινουργιο pirelli και από περιεργεια συνδεσα το wag200 που χρηιμοποιουσα όσο ημουν Οτε,η διαφορα που υπάρχει σε μενα ειναι οτι το upload κλειδωνει στα 1024,ενω με to pireli ημουν στα 930,επισης εχω λιγο καλύτερο margin. 
> 
> δεν νομίζς οτι υπάρχει όγος να το αγορασεις-και πλεον εχουν βγει και καλύτερα στην αγορα


Μπορεις να βάλεις εντυπώσεις απο το καινουριο Πιρελλι... και διαφορες απο το παλαιο?

----------


## GVerris

Κάποια βοήθεια στα mikrotik ρε παιδιά.............

----------


## REPT1L3

Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω, το μοντέλο που σου δίνει η On ποιό είναι; 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## intech

> Κάποια βοήθεια στα mikrotik ρε παιδιά.............


Κάποιες παραπάνω πληροφορίες?

----------


## GVerris

> Κάποιες παραπάνω πληροφορίες?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1470

Τι ακριβώς χρειάζεσαι?

ΜΤ 3.27 με bridge modem
περνάνε νομιζω τα παντα καπου στα firewall rules και στα Nat τα έχω μπερδεψει.

προσπάθησα να μεταφράσω του 585v6 τις εντολές αλλά κάτι δεν πάει καλά

αν μπορείς να βοηθήσεις θα το εκτιμούσα


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## evagelos

Γεια σας παιδιά.
Εχω συνδέσει με bridge mode ένα "air-ties" σε ένα linksys wrt.
τι πρέπει να κάνω για να δω TV?
Τι πρέπει να ψάξω;

----------


## panosdoken_

> Γεια σας παιδιά.
> Εχω συνδέσει με bridge mode ένα "air-ties" σε ένα linksys wrt.
> τι πρέπει να κάνω για να δω TV?
> Τι πρέπει να ψάξω;



Παιδιά μήπως ξέρετε γενικά πως θα συνδεθεί σχετικά εύκολα το tv box  με το pirelli ασύρματα για να βλεπουμε τηλεόραση? :Thinking:

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

Δεν μπορεί να συνδεθει το Tvbox με το pirelli ασύρματα.!!!!

Για αυτόν τον λόγο μπορείς να παραγγείλεις απο την on το powerline plc sagem με κόστος 79€ και το ζητάς στο 13802 (ή 13801). Θα το φέρει στο σπίτι σου courier που πριν πληρωθεί και φύγει, θα πρέπει να το δοκιμάσει και να σιγουρευτεί ότι παίζει.

----------


## DreadnaughtGG

Παιδια, μηπως ξερει κανεις τι πρεπει να κανω για να ρυθμισω το DGN 2000 ρουτερ της Netgear ωστε να παιζει σε ΟΝ; Το εστησα σε μια φιλη μου που εχει ΟτεΝετ και δεν μου εβγαλε κανενα προβλημα, αλλα οταν παω να το στησω στο δικο μου συστημα δεν λεει να βρει Ιντερνετ.

Εχω βαλει εως τωρα τις ρυθμισεις που μου δωσανε απο την ΟΝ που εχουν ως εξης:
VCI:35
VPI:8
DNS:91.132.4.4.20

Φυσικα εχω βαλει και το User name k Password, Μηπως ξεχναω κατι/εχω βαλει κατι λαθος;

Επισης πως μπορω να μαθω αμα εχω PPoA η PPoE στην συνδεση; (Εχω δοκιμασει και τα 2).

Ευχαριστω Προκαταβολικα.

----------


## nothing

VPI/VCI 	          8/35
Encapsulation	  LLC
Protocol 	          PPPoE
IP Address           ***********
Subnet Mask 	  255.0.0.0
Gateway 	          91.132.1.131
Primary DNS 	  91.132.4.4
Secondary DNS	  91.132.4.20

----------


## ckbond

Το μετέφερα μόνος μου ΕΔΩ

----------


## yiannis99

> Καλησπέρα...
> 
> Θα ήθελα λίγο τα "φώτα" σας...Πρόσφατα αγόρασα ένα Belkin N1 VISION και το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι ότι όταν παίζω κάποιο on line παιχνίδι π.χ. WoW ή Aion σε τυχαία χρονικά διαστήματα μου κάνει disconnect και μετά επανέρχεται μόνο του σε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα...
> Όταν είμαι μόνο Internet και απλά κάνω Browsing ή κατεβάζω οτιδήποτε δεν κάνει τίποτε, δουλεύει άψογα και χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα...
> 
> Έχει κανείς ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι???
> 
> 
> (αν έκανα π@π@ρι@ που το έγραψα εδώ παρακαλώ όπως μεταφερθεί από κάποιον Mod στο σωστό σημείο...Ευχαριστώ πολύ...)



Έπρεπε να το βάλεις εδώ:

ADSLgr.com  Forum  ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+ και Broadband Hardware>>
ADSL & Broadband Hardware, routers και modems... 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19
Λογικά, θα στο μεταφέρει κάποιος mod ή admin.


Τώρα για το πρόβλημά σου, κοίτα λίγο τα settings του, μήπως σε περίοδο inactivity μπαίνει σε κανένα power saving mode. 

Γ.

----------


## nkar

Οσες φορες πήρα οτιδήποτε Belkin (3) το μετανιωσα.
Μου έβγαζαν τα πιο κουφα προβλήματα και τελικα πήρα άλλη μάρκα να 
κάνω τη δουλειά μου
...

Αν μπορείς δώστο πίσω.
ΠΟΛΥ ΑΝΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ

----------


## nidecker

Γειά σας, εγώ θέλω να βάλω ενα linksys WAG3225 και έχω On Telecoms triple play, πιο παλιά είχα forthnet και μου είχαν δώσει username και password, το pirelli της ON δεν εχει καν αυτά τα πεδία στο menu αλλά όταν ενεργοποιήθηκε η ON μπήκα σαν κύριος... Πήρα στην ΟΝ να ζητήσω τα στοιχεία μου και μου είπαν ότι δεν μου τα δίνουν- δεν χρειαζονται και τέτοια πράγματα... Ρώτησα ''εγώ πως δηλώνομαι στο δίκτυο και γενικά πως καταχωρούμαι'' και μου είπαν μέσω ip μόνο και ότι γίνεται επιδή έχω static ip... Ισχύει κατι τέτοιο?? Το linksys θα δουλέψει χωρίς username και Password? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## noname85

ναι!!ειναι full llu αρα οτι κωδικο και να βαλεις λειτουργει.επισης εχουν δικιο μπορουν να δουν ποιος εισαι απο την static ip!!

----------


## nidecker

Τζίφος όμως το linksys... Το σετάρησα (οδηγίες από ανάλογο post) και τίποτα. Οχι απλά δε συγχρονίζει, αλλά ούτε ανάβει το λαμπάκι του DSL... Καμιά ιδέα;

........Auto merged post: nidecker πρόσθεσε 36 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Και ναι... με ένα απλό firmware upgade ξαφνικά τα βρήκε όλα μόνο του και μπήκε αυτόματα. Ευχαριστώ. :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αγόρασα προχθές το DrayTek Vigor 2820n.

Σε συνδιασμό με αυτό το firmware [Vigor2820 V3.3.2.1 AnnexA 232201.zip] είναι το μόνο router μαζί με το pirelli που μου δίνει τα 1024kbps σε upload. Τα υπόλοιπα routers που έχω δοκιμάσει πιάνουν μέγιστο 980kbps.

 :Smile:

----------


## gtklocker

Ένα screenshot με τα στατιστικά;  :Smile: 

Σκέφτομαι κι εγώ να αγοράσω ένα Vigor, φαίνονται ποιοτικά μασίνια.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Ένα screenshot με τα στατιστικά; 
> 
> Σκέφτομαι κι εγώ να αγοράσω ένα Vigor, φαίνονται ποιοτικά μασίνια.


Φυσικά.  :Smile: 
Ορίστε:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ο συγχρονισμός που έχω είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερος απ το speedtouch 585 στο down και στο up φυσικά.

Είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος με την αγορά αυτή.

----------


## gtklocker

Τέλειο!  :Clap: 

Λές να πάω να τσιμπήσω κανένα "μικρότερο" μοντέλο;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Τέλειο! 
> 
> Λές να πάω να τσιμπήσω κανένα "μικρότερο" μοντέλο;


Γενικά απ αυτά που έψαξα και διάβασα είναι πολύ καλά μηχανήματα και έχουν πολύ καλο firewall.

Για μικρότερο μοντέλο δε ξέρω τι θα σου βγάλει σε συγχρονισμό, είναι το 1ο DrayTek που δοκιμάζω.  :Sad: 

Εγώ αυτό, το πήρα 220€ απ την CosmoData στο περιστέρι. Δε το είχαν καν στο website, τηλέφωνο τους πήρα κ μου είπαν οτι υπάρχει.

----------


## noname85

και εγω που εχω ενα vigor 2700vg πιανει πολυ καλυτερες ταχυτητες απο το pirelli αλλα δεν μπορω να το φτιαξω για να παιζει tv...

----------


## Avesael

Καλό το Vigor αλλά το speedtouch και τη σταθερότητα του δεν την αλλάζω με τίποτα.
Το να μου δίνει 990 upload το ST και 1024 οποιοδήποτε άλλο, δε  νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα συζήτησης.
Επίσης τα Mbps του ST είναι real thing σε σχέση με του pirelli και άλλων.

----------


## boymanos

> Καλό το Vigor αλλά το speedtouch και τη σταθερότητα του δεν την αλλάζω με τίποτα.
> Το να μου δίνει 990 upload το ST και 1024 οποιοδήποτε άλλο, δε  νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα συζήτησης.
> Επίσης τα Mbps του ST είναι real thing σε σχέση με του pirelli και άλλων.


ποιο firmware χρησιμοποιεις για την on στο speedtouch?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Καλό το Vigor αλλά το speedtouch και τη σταθερότητα του δεν την αλλάζω με τίποτα.
> Το να μου δίνει 990 upload το ST και 1024 οποιοδήποτε άλλο, δε  νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα συζήτησης.
> Επίσης τα Mbps του ST είναι real thing σε σχέση με του pirelli και άλλων.


Κι εγώ το ίδιο έλεγα φίλε UltraCG7.

Δε λέω, για τα λεφτά του, το speedtouch τα βάζει κάτω ΟΛΑ, αλλά με αυτό εδώ έχω την ίδια, αν όχι μεγαλύτερη απόδοση.

........Auto merged post: DSLaManiaC πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ποιο firmware χρησιμοποιεις για την on στο speedtouch?


Μετά απο δοκιμές με όλα όσα έχουν βγει, έχω καταλήξει στο 7.4.4.7.

Θεωρώ ότι είναι το πιο σταθερό και απροβλημάτιστο fw.

----------


## JOTE

Καλημερα , 
ειναι κανεις που εχει προβλημα με το speedouch και το tv box απο την 1 του μηνος?

δεν μου περνει ωρα απο την μερα αυτη.

----------


## savvas01

γεια χαρα
θελω να κανω το ασυρματο δικτυο μου πανω απο 54mbps που υποστηριζει το pirelli για να *streamaro* μεγαλα mkv  αρχεια υψηλης ποιοτητας
ξερει κανεις παιδια αν το Crypto Airdata ADSL2/2+ 11n WiFi  http://www.kotsovolos.gr/site/product.jsp?catid=81881  που φτανει εως 300 δουλευει με την on telecoms?
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> γεια χαρα
> θελω να κανω το ασυρματο δικτυο μου πανω απο 54mbps που υποστηριζει το pirelli για να *streamaro* μεγαλα mkv  αρχεια υψηλης ποιοτητας
> ξερει κανεις παιδια αν το Crypto Airdata ADSL2/2+ 11n WiFi  http://www.kotsovolos.gr/site/product.jsp?catid=81881  που φτανει εως 300 δουλευει με την on telecoms?
> ευχαριστω πολυ


Το συγκεκριμένο αναφέρει:
*Τύπος Γραμμής:*  Annex B (ISDN)  

Εάν υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο για Annex A δεν βρίσκω λόγο για να μην δουλεύει.

----------


## savvas01

> Εάν υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο για Annex A δεν βρίσκω λόγο για να μην δουλεύει.


εχεις καποιο router υποψην σου που να δουλευει με ον μαζι και να εχει δικτυο τουλαχιστον 100mbps?

........Auto merged post: savvas01 πρόσθεσε 18 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αγόρασα προχθές το DrayTek Vigor 2820n.


απο που το αγορασες?
αν κανει για pstn γραμμη(δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω απο τα specs...)  ενδιαφερομαι και εγω,και αμεσα μαλιστα,ανεξαρτητου τιμης...

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Όλα δουλεύουν.. Συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο που να έχω δοκιμάσει και να έχει  wireless N δεν θυμάμαι αυτή τι στιγμή. Πάντως αν έχεις καλή γραμμή δε θα δεις τρελές διαφορές μεταξύ των μοντέλων.

Προσωπικά, έχω δουλέψει Thomson, Zyxel, Linksys, Drytek πάνω σε γραμμές ON χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## savvas01

> Όλα δουλεύουν.. Συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο που να έχω δοκιμάσει και να έχει  wireless N δεν θυμάμαι αυτή τι στιγμή. Πάντως αν έχεις καλή γραμμή δε θα δεις τρελές διαφορές μεταξύ των μοντέλων.
> 
> Προσωπικά, έχω δουλέψει Thomson, Zyxel, Linksys, Drytek πάνω σε γραμμές ON χωρίς πρόβλημα.


μαλλον για zyxel ή drytek με βλεπω...

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> μαλλον για zyxel ή drytek με βλεπω...


Ναι είναι πολύ καλή επιλογή το router του DSLaManiaC, αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την τιμή του.

----------


## _sleeper

εγώ πάντως, μετά από 2 χρόνια απροβλημάτιστης εργασίας με το φριτζ 7140, θα εμμείνω σε αυτό. το θεωρώ ένα από τα κορυφαία ρουτέρια, σε αντίθεση με το ελαφρώς σπαστικό thomson.

----------


## tifozi3

να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση πεs πωs περνω ενα καινουργιο ρουτερ πρεπει να προσεξω τιποτα η οτι ναναι και τι κωδικουs βαζω μια και η ον δεν μαs εδωσε τιποτα

----------


## evagelos

Οτι και να βάλεις παίζει κανονικά

----------


## JOTE

> Καλημερα , 
> ειναι κανεις που εχει προβλημα με το speedouch και το tv box απο την 1 του μηνος?
> 
> δεν μου παίρνει ωρα απο την μερα αυτη.



εντέλει μόνο σε εμένα συμβαίνει αυτό? 

Με το πιρελι παίρνει ώρα κανονικά αλλά όταν βάζω το speedtouch δεν δίνει ώρα.

Καμιά ιδέα κανείς?

----------


## WolfRathmA_GR

Σκεφτομαι να αλλαξω παροχο και εγω και να παω σε ON. Μηπως εχει δοκιμασει κανεις αν δουλευει το Belkin N1 Vision; Γενικα δε θελω να αλλαξω ρουτερ. Απο ping σε online gaming παει καλα η ON;

----------


## 030366

Όλα τα ρούτερ λειτουργούν στην On φίλε Wolfrathma. Επιλέγοντας fast path από το My On μπορείς να έχεις ικανοποιητικά pings.

----------


## WolfRathmA_GR

Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση φιλε μου!

----------


## intech

> εντέλει μόνο σε εμένα συμβαίνει αυτό? 
> 
> Με το πιρελι παίρνει ώρα κανονικά αλλά όταν βάζω το speedtouch δεν δίνει ώρα.
> 
> Καμιά ιδέα κανείς?


IPTV εχεις με το speedtouch?
Γιατι η τηλεόραση της ΟΝ παίζει (αμα δεν γίνει "χειρουργείο"), μόνο με το Pirelli.

@WolfRathmA_GR

Αν δεν θέλεις τηλεόραση, όλα "παίζουν".

----------


## JOTE

> IPTV εχεις με το speedtouch?
> Γιατι η τηλεόραση της ΟΝ παίζει (αμα δεν γίνει "χειρουργείο"), μόνο με το Pirelli.
> 
> @WolfRathmA_GR
> 
> Αν δεν θέλεις τηλεόραση, όλα "παίζουν".



και χειρουργείο του είχα κάνει και από όλα!!!

αυτο που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι ενω μέχρι 31 ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ όλα καλά από την 1 Ιανουαρίου δεν παίρνει ώρα με τίποτα.

Για αυτό ρωτάω αν εχει κανείς άλλος sppedtouch να δει αν του συμβαίνει το ίδιο

----------


## Avesael

Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με το ST585v6 (firmware 7.4.3.2). Όλα παίζουν κανονικά. Και net και iptv.
Τώρα για το θέμα με την ώρα κάνε το εξής.
Όρισε τους παρακάτω time servers όπως και τις ακόλουθες ρυθμίσεις στο Time Configuration του System Configuration του ST σου και θα είσαι ok.



```
Time Configuration

Time Source:	Automatic
Timezone:	(UTC+02:00) Athens, Istanbul, Minsk
Time Server 1:	ntp.grnet.gr
Time Server 2:	ntp.ntua.gr
Time Server 3:	pool.ntp.org
```

----------


## unlocked

> Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με το ST585v6 (firmware 7.4.3.2). Όλα παίζουν κανονικά. Και net και iptv.
> Τώρα για το θέμα με την ώρα κάνε το εξής.
> Όρισε τους παρακάτω time servers όπως και τις ακόλουθες ρυθμίσεις στο Time Configuration του System Configuration του ST σου και θα είσαι ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Time Configuration
> 
> ...


και δω με 585v7 όλα μια χαρά!  :One thumb up: 
Εκεινο που δοκίμασα και δεν επαιξε ήταν να δω με VLC από το PC κάποιο κανάλι. Με το Pirelli επάνω μπορούσα να δω, με το Speedtouch δεν τα εχω καταφερει. Το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις αυτό?

----------


## JOTE

> και δω με 585v7 όλα μια χαρά! 
> Εκεινο που δοκίμασα και δεν επαιξε ήταν να δω με VLC από το PC κάποιο κανάλι. Με το Pirelli επάνω μπορούσα να δω, με το Speedtouch δεν τα εχω καταφερει. Το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις αυτό?



μήπως τα λες ανάποδα????

----------


## Avesael

Εχω καιρό να το δοκιμάσω αλλά και με ST585 και με Pirelli έπαιζε κανονικά μέσω vlc, αρκεί να άλλαζες την mac address του pc σου και να έβαζες αυτή του Sagem.

----------


## unlocked

> μήπως τα λες ανάποδα????


Τι δεν κατάλαβες?? Με το Speedtouch και VLC δεν μπορώ να δω TV ενώ με το Pirelli και VLC έβλεπα TV (όλα αυτα στο pc)





> Εχω καιρό να το δοκιμάσω αλλά και με ST585 και με Pirelli έπαιζε κανονικά μέσω vlc, αρκεί να άλλαζες την mac address του pc σου και να έβαζες αυτή του Sagem.


Καλέ μου φίλε UltraCG7, με το Pirelli επάνω στην γραμμή, έβλεπα με VLC τηλεόραση στο PC χωρίς να αλλάξω MAC. Με το Speedtouch δεν βλέπω καθόλου (δεν ξεκινάει-δεν βρισκει stream). :Thinking: 

Edit: και με αλλαγή mac address (στατική ip) δεν παίζει με speedtouch...

----------


## intech

> Τι δεν κατάλαβες?? Με το Speedtouch και VLC δεν μπορώ να δω TV ενώ με το Pirelli και VLC έβλεπα TV (όλα αυτα στο pc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Καλέ μου φίλε UltraCG7, με το Pirelli επάνω στην γραμμή, έβλεπα με VLC τηλεόραση στο PC χωρίς να αλλάξω MAC. Με το Speedtouch δεν βλέπω καθόλου (δεν ξεκινάει-δεν βρισκει stream).
> 
> Edit: και με αλλαγή mac address (στατική ip) δεν παίζει με speedtouch...


Την MAC του υπολογιστή άλλαξε, παίζει!

----------


## unlocked

Αγαπητέ φίλε μου intech, προφανώς δεν πρόσεξες τα κόκκινα γραμματάκια στο post μου. Δοκιμασα και με Ultrex... τιποτα  :Very Happy:

----------


## zenith

γεια σας,

θα ειμαι και εγω στην ΟΝ σε λιγες μερες αφου εκοψα το connex με τα dis-connex-ion του ....

πριν λιγες μερες ελαβα και τον εξοπλισμο απο ΟΝ το μαυρο pirelli discus το οποιο ομως δεν εχει ρυθμιση για την ισχυ του wifi, που ειναι μονιμα σε max.
Θα ηθελα να μπορω να το ρυθμιζω διοτι δεν εχω την ευχερια να απλωνω καλωδιο δικτυου οποτε σκεφτομαι να το αντικαταστησω με καποιο αλλο ρουτερ.

για ποιο λογο η ΟΝ θελει ντε και καλα να εχουμε το πιρελι με την στανταρ 192.168.1.1????

αν βαλω καποιο αλλο ρουτερ θα εχω προβλημα στην συνεργασια του (ρουτερ) με ΟΝ?
 αν το ανοιγοκλεινω θα χανει την wan IP?
θελει η ον να εχει προσβαση στο ρουτερ μου για καποιο λογο?  

υπαρχει καποια αλλη "δεσμευση" αν βαλω αλλο ρουτερ που θα πρεπει να γνωριζω?

δεν εχω το προγραμμα με την iptv  και ουτε σκοπευω να την βαλω ποτε

ευχαριστω

----------


## Avesael

Φίλε καλωσήλθες.

Σχετικά με την ισχύ του wifi και το να μπορείς να το ρυθμίζεις, τι εννοείς ακριβώς;
 Στάνταρ είναι η ισχύς. Το max ή όχι εξαρτάται από το που έχεις τοποθετημένο το pirelli και που βρίσκονται τα pc σου.

Το 192.168.1.1 είναι by default και δε μπορείς να το αλλάξεις.

Αν βάλεις άλλον router δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα με την ΟΝ εκτός κι αν έχεις το πακέτο με IPTV (_που δεν το έχεις έτσι κι αλλιώς_) όπου θα χρειαστείς συγκεκριμένους routers (_π.χ. ST585_) που θα μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν IPTV.
Γενικά με οποιοδήποτε router θα έχεις Internet αλλά μόνο με συγκεκριμένους θα έχεις ΚΑΙ IPTV.

H ON έχει τη δυνατότητα απομακρυσμένης πρόσβασης στο Pirelli (_και μόνον στο Pirelli_) και αυτό για λόγους τεχνικής υποστήριξης και πιθανών αναβαθμίσεων.

Άλλη δέσμευση δεν υπάρχει αν θα βάλεις άλλον router. Ίσα ίσα που θα έχεις και Firewall, κάτι που στο Pirelli είναι (_ΚΑΚΩΣ_) απενεργοποιημένο από την ΟΝ by default.

Αυτά και καλή τύχη με τη νέα σου σύνδεση.



Off Topic


		Αλήθεια, γιατί έφυγες από ΟΤΕ και γιατί πιστεύεις ότι αν είχες εκεί προβλήματα θα σου λυθούν στην ΟΝ;;;  :Thinking:  Απλή περιέργεια!  :Whistle:

----------


## zenith

> Φίλε καλωσήλθες.
> 
> Σχετικά με την ισχύ του wifi και το να μπορείς να το ρυθμίζεις, τι εννοείς ακριβώς;
>  Στάνταρ είναι η ισχύς. Το max ή όχι εξαρτάται από το που έχεις τοποθετημένο το pirelli και που βρίσκονται τα pc σου.
> 
> Το 192.168.1.1 είναι by default και δε μπορείς να το αλλάξεις.
> 
> 
> Αν βάλεις άλλον router δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα με την ΟΝ εκτός κι αν έχεις το πακέτο με IPTV (_που δεν το έχεις έτσι κι αλλιώς_) όπου θα χρειαστείς συγκεκριμένους routers (_π.χ. ST585_) που θα μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν IPTV.
> ...


ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου,

καταρχας το sagem 2404 ειχε την δυνατοτητα να επιλεγεις ισχυ εξοδου 20-40-60-80-100%, εγω για την περιπτωση μου το ειχα στο 40%.

χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος νομιζω πως ειδα επιλογη για firewall στο πιρελλι.

συνεπως εφοσον πανε καλα τα πραγματα και σταθεροποηθει η γραμμη μπορω να κουμπωσω καποιο αλλο ρουτερακι ε?

σχετικα με τον ΟΤΕ και dis-*connex*-ion του το δοκιμασα για 8 μηνες εδωσα καμμια 10αρια φορες στο 121 τη γραμμη για βλαβη, αφιερωσα μπολικο προσωπικο χρονο (το ενα δεκατο να χρησιμοποιουσαν και εκεινοι κατι ισως να γινοταν) και ολες τις τεχνικες μου γνωσεις (δεν ειναι και λιγες), αλλαξα 2 ρουτερ το 1 μεταχειρισμενο, με αποτελεσμα να εχω, καμμια 30αρια dsl link down ημερησιως καταγεγραμενα σε log file, και την τεχνικη υπηρεσια να μου λεει να αλλαξω το σπλιτερ  :ROFL:  (το πρωτο πραγμα που δοκιμασα επειδη ειχα εφεδρικο) 

και το γελειοτερο απολα την διαφημιση στην TV να με κοροιδευει στα μουτρα μου (ξερεται αυτη που παρακαλαει ο αλλος τον Θεο για disconnection)

Ελπιζω και εγω να εκανα καλη επιλογη , κοντος ψαλμος αληλουια

----------


## intech

Φίλε zenith, καλώς ήρθες.
Οσο αφορά τα router, είναι όπως τα είπε ο UltraCG7.
Τώρα έκανες αίτηση για νέα σύνδεση (ανενεργό βρονχο), η κρατάς
τον ήδη υπάρχοντα?
Γιατί στην 2 περίπτωση, δύσκολα τα βλέπω.

----------


## zenith

οταν λεμε βρογχο τι εννοουμε?
εχει καμμια σχεση με port σε dslam?γιατι ειχα ζητησει στο 121 αλλαγη port.


βασικα η προηγουμενη γραμμη που ειχε connx ηταν isdn με 1 κεφαλικο και 1 msn αριθμο.

αυτο που εκανα ειναι οτι εκοψα το connx απο τον κεφαλικο και εκανα τον msn αριθμο κανονικη pstn γραμμη.

σε αυτη τη γραμμη (pstn) εκανα αιτηση ON .

ελπιζω να εκανα σωστα

----------


## panoz

Καλησπέρα!

Καλώς σας βρήκα στην παρέα της ΟΝ. Έρχομαι από ISDN OTE + HOL 6Mbit , και μπορώ να πω ότι μέχρι τώρα (1 εβδομάδα γεμάτη γεμάτη) είμαι ευχαριστημένος! Στον απομακρυσμένο Γέρακα (τεχνολογικά πάντα) πιάνω 10/0.8 MAX, ή καλύτερα 8/1 στις stable ρυθμίσεις από το προφίλ της ΟΝ.

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω (και γράφω σε αυτό το νήμα) είναι ποιός, κατά τη γνώμη σας, είναι ο καλύτερος ασύρματος router που μπορώ να πάρω αυτή τη στιγμή για το δίκτυο της ΟΝ (χωρίς να με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η IPTV), και χωρίς να ξεπαραδιαστώ!!

Από ISDN έχω έναν usr 9106, thomson 585v7, fritzbox 7170, αλλά από pstn, και σύγχρονους δεν ξέρω τίποτα! 

Τα φώτα σας καλοί μου άνθρωποι!!

----------


## nstamoul

Off Topic


		Τι default username/pass έχει το pirelli ρε παιδιά;Με on/on δεν μπαίνει και τίποτα άλλο δεν αναφέρει πουθενά.
	


Του έκανα ένα reset και μπήκε με on/on αλλά δεν βλέπω πουθενά ρυθμίσεις για voip. Καρακλειδωμένο...

----------


## hel

Παιδιά το speedtouch 536 θα μου παίζει κανονικά σε ΟΝ ?

----------


## 030366

> Παιδιά το speedtouch 536 θα μου παίζει κανονικά σε ΟΝ ?


Ναι, κανονικά.

----------


## intech

> Καλησπέρα!
> 
> Καλώς σας βρήκα στην παρέα της ΟΝ. Έρχομαι από ISDN OTE + HOL 6Mbit , και μπορώ να πω ότι μέχρι τώρα (1 εβδομάδα γεμάτη γεμάτη) είμαι ευχαριστημένος! Στον απομακρυσμένο Γέρακα (τεχνολογικά πάντα) πιάνω 10/0.8 MAX, ή καλύτερα 8/1 στις stable ρυθμίσεις από το προφίλ της ΟΝ.
> 
> Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω (και γράφω σε αυτό το νήμα) είναι ποιός, κατά τη γνώμη σας, είναι ο καλύτερος ασύρματος router που μπορώ να πάρω αυτή τη στιγμή για το δίκτυο της ΟΝ (χωρίς να με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η IPTV), και χωρίς να ξεπαραδιαστώ!!
> 
> Από ISDN έχω έναν usr 9106, thomson 585v7, fritzbox 7170, αλλά από pstn, και σύγχρονους δεν ξέρω τίποτα! 
> 
> Τα φώτα σας καλοί μου άνθρωποι!!


Εχεις, κάποιο ιδιαίτερο λόγο να έναι μακριά, το ασύρματο router.
Γιατι, αν μιλάμε για 10 -20 μέτρα, χωρίς φαρδύς τοίχους και παρεμβολές, δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, στην επιλογή. :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τι default username/pass έχει το pirelli ρε παιδιά;Με on/on δεν μπαίνει και τίποτα άλλο δεν αναφέρει πουθενά.
> 	
> 
> 
> Του έκανα ένα reset και μπήκε με on/on αλλά δεν βλέπω πουθενά ρυθμίσεις για voip. Καρακλειδωμένο...


Εννοείτε.. :Very Happy:

----------


## panoz

> Εχεις, κάποιο ιδιαίτερο λόγο να έναι μακριά, το ασύρματο router.
> Γιατι, αν μιλάμε για 10 -20 μέτρα, χωρίς φαρδύς τοίχους και παρεμβολές, δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, στην επιλογή.


Δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου το ασύρματο κομμάτι, απλά να είναι ασύρματο  :Smile:  ..

Αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι το adsl - router κομμάτι ! Απ'ότι κατάλαβα παίζουν πάρα πολλά σαν απλά modem (χωρίς IPTV δηλαδή), αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να επιλέξω που να έχει καλή συμπεριφορά στο δίκτυο της ΟΝ. 

Το pirelli αν ανέβουν λίγο τα connections (~200) αρχίζει και μπουκώνει, κάτι που δεν συνέβαινε ούτε με το 9106 αλλά ούτε και με το 585v7 (και τα 2 ISDN, αλλιώς δεν θα το συζητούσα). Δεν νομίζω να φταίει το dslam της ΟΝ γιατί ανεβαίνουν τα Pings ακόμα και προς το Pirelli, και δεν συζητάω καν την έλλειψη firewall, και το γεγονός ότι μπορεί κάποιος από την ΟΝ να μπει ανα πάσα στιγμή στο ρουτερ μου και κατ'επέκταση στο τοπικό μου δίκτυο. Δεν τους ξέρω και από παλιά για να τους έχω τέτοια εμπιστοσύνη...

Τα φώτα σας !!

----------


## intech

> Δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου το ασύρματο κομμάτι, απλά να είναι ασύρματο  ..
> 
> Αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι το adsl - router κομμάτι ! Απ'ότι κατάλαβα παίζουν πάρα πολλά σαν απλά modem (χωρίς IPTV δηλαδή), αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να επιλέξω που να έχει καλή συμπεριφορά στο δίκτυο της ΟΝ. 
> 
> Το pirelli αν ανέβουν λίγο τα connections (~200) αρχίζει και μπουκώνει, κάτι που δεν συνέβαινε ούτε με το 9106 αλλά ούτε και με το 585v7 (και τα 2 ISDN, αλλιώς δεν θα το συζητούσα). Δεν νομίζω να φταίει το dslam της ΟΝ γιατί ανεβαίνουν τα Pings ακόμα και προς το Pirelli, και δεν συζητάω καν την έλλειψη firewall, και το γεγονός ότι μπορεί κάποιος από την ΟΝ να μπει ανα πάσα στιγμή στο ρουτερ μου και κατ'επέκταση στο τοπικό μου δίκτυο. Δεν τους ξέρω και από παλιά για να τους έχω τέτοια εμπιστοσύνη...
> 
> Τα φώτα σας !!


Τα είπες, σχεδόν όλα, αρα Αυτόφωτος.
το 585v7 , είναι καλή επιλογή.
Με το pirelli, μπαίνει στη διαχείριση του, αλλά οχι στο τοπικό σου δίκτυο.
Αυτά  προς το παρόν. :One thumb up:

----------


## panoz

> Τα είπες, σχεδόν όλα, αρα Αυτόφωτος.
> το 585v7 , είναι καλή επιλογή.
> Με το pirelli, μπαίνει στη διαχείριση του, αλλά οχι στο τοπικό σου δίκτυο.
> Αυτά  προς το παρόν.


Αν μπορώ να μπω σαν διαχειριστής στο ρούτερ μπορώ άνετα να μπω και στο τοπικό δίκτυο με τον εξής απλό τρόπο :

1. βλέπω την dhcp list
2. διαλέγω ένα  client που μου φαίνεται "νόστιμος"
3. φτιάχνω ένα nat forwarding rule με τις πόρτες που με ενδιαφέρουν (ή ακόμα καλύτερα ΟΛΕΣ) προς το θύμα.
4. τρέχω ότι attack μπορώ να φανταστώ ανενόχλητος, ή απλά δοκιμάζω το username του email που αντιστοιχεί στη σύνδεση, στο θύμα.. >> οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο username παντού, και αρκετοί δεν βάζουν καν Password!! <<

μπήκα στο pc, στο τοπικό δίκτυο και όπου αλλού θέλω. και από εκεί και πέρα, η εγκατάσταση "remote admin app" είναι τόσο εύκολη όσο το να βάλω ένα αρχείο autorun στο root του σκληρού.. webcam, docs, pics, whatever...


τεσπα, στο θέμα μας, πάω για 585v7 και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Avesael

> Αν μπορώ να μπω σαν διαχειριστής στο ρούτερ μπορώ άνετα να μπω και στο τοπικό δίκτυο με τον εξής απλό τρόπο :
> 
> 1. βλέπω την dhcp list
> 2. διαλέγω ένα  client που μου φαίνεται "νόστιμος"
> 3. φτιάχνω ένα nat forwarding rule με τις πόρτες που με ενδιαφέρουν (ή ακόμα καλύτερα ΟΛΕΣ) προς το θύμα.
> 4. τρέχω ότι attack μπορώ να φανταστώ ανενόχλητος, ή απλά δοκιμάζω το username του email που αντιστοιχεί στη σύνδεση, στο θύμα.. >> οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο username παντού, και αρκετοί δεν βάζουν καν Password!! <<
> 
> μπήκα στο pc, στο τοπικό δίκτυο και όπου αλλού θέλω. και από εκεί και πέρα, η εγκατάσταση "remote admin app" είναι τόσο εύκολη όσο το να βάλω ένα αρχείο autorun στο root του σκληρού.. webcam, docs, pics, whatever...
> 
> ...


Έτσι...  :One thumb up: 
Γι'αυτό και το pirelli σχεδόν σε όλους του χρήστες της ΟΝ έχει καταλήξει στο πατάρι...  :Smile:

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

Και εγώ ένας απο τους λόγους που το "οδήγησα" στο πατάρι ήταν η ασφάλεια του δικτύου μου

----------


## chrise

Παιδια sos!!
Πηρα ενα belkin n modem και αυτα που εχω δει τοσες μερες ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!
Ειμαι που ειμαι σχετικα ασχετος, αλλα αμα στραβωσει κατι απτην αρχη...

Εχω win7 σε δυο pc στο σπιτι, παροχος on.
Βαζω το belkin, τα 7 λενε "unidentified network", 0 πακετα απο το μοντεμ.
Απενεργοποιω firewall τιποτα, manual dns της on τιποτα
ipconfig τρελη ip
Καμια επικοινωνια με το μοντεμ!

Λεω μαλλον φταινε τα windows....
Oooχι! Το δοκιμαζω σε σπιτι φιλου με hol,με την ιδια εκδοση win7 και ολα τελεια!

Μαλλον θα δοκιμασω να αποθηκευσω το προφιλ της on απο το φιλο μου
Ποιες ρυθμισεις να βαλω? Username/passw. on/on?

Περιττο να σας πω απο τη ον κουκουρουκου. Λενε δεν μπορω να βαλω αλλο modem γιατι το δικτυο τους αναγνωριζει μονο τη mac address του pirelli ...

Please help

----------


## panoz

Δεν έχει σημασία αν το υποστηρίζει η ΟΝ ή όχι στο αν το βλέπουν τα pc σου.. 

Βάλε τα pc κατευθείαν επάνω στο ρούτερ χωρίς να το συνδέσεις στην adsl και δες αν τον βλέπουν.. αν δεν τον βλέπουν έχεις πρόβλημα με τις ρυθμίσεις των Pc σου...

Αφού τα ρυθμίσεις όλα και δουλεύουν χωρίς να είναι συνδεδεμένη η dsl τότε βάλε και τη σύνδεση επάνω και δες τι γίνεται από εκεί και πέρα. 

Για να λύσεις οποιοδήποτε θέμα, πρέπει να απομονώνεις τις προβληματικές περιοχές :

1. ενσύρματο -> pc/router
2. ασύρματο -> pc/router
3. ADSL

αφού δεις τι φταίει τότε ξαναέλα εδώ να δούμε τι γίνεται.

----------


## chrise

Mαλιστα!
Χωρις το καλωδιο adsl μια χαρα η συνδεση.

Τωρα τι ρυθμισεις να του περασω?
(το ξερω οτι ειναι κατεπαναληψη η ερωτηση, αν θελει καποιος μου δειχνει τα ποστ?)

----------


## panoz

> VPI/VCI               8/35
> Encapsulation      LLC
> Protocol               PPPoE
> IP Address           ***********
> Subnet Mask       255.0.0.0
> Gateway               91.132.1.131
> Primary DNS       91.132.4.4
> Secondary DNS      91.132.4.20



αυτά πρέπει να είναι..

----------


## chrise

IP ειναι η "wan ip" οπως αναφερεται στο πιρελι?
Στο pppoe δεν θελει και password?

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## panoz

> IP ειναι η "wan ip" οπως αναφερεται στο πιρελι?
> Στο pppoe δεν θελει και password?
> 
> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!


ναι, αυτή είναι.

βάλε ότι να'ναι για pass θεωρητικά πρέπει να παίξει.

Να'σαι καλά φίλε μου  :One thumb up:

----------


## Cimese

> Τι δεν κατάλαβες?? Με το Speedtouch και VLC δεν μπορώ να δω TV ενώ με το Pirelli και VLC έβλεπα TV (όλα αυτα στο pc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Καλέ μου φίλε UltraCG7, με το Pirelli επάνω στην γραμμή, έβλεπα με VLC τηλεόραση στο PC χωρίς να αλλάξω MAC. Με το Speedtouch δεν βλέπω καθόλου (δεν ξεκινάει-δεν βρισκει stream).
> 
> Edit: και με αλλαγή mac address (στατική ip) δεν παίζει με speedtouch...


Η ΟΝ στέλνει το stream της IPTV καλέ φίλε στην εσωτερική διεύθυνση 192.168.1.5 την οποία μάλιστα by default την έχει κλειδωμένη. Θα πρέπει χωρίς να ενεργοποιήσεις το sagem tvbox να δώσεις στο PC σου την διεύθυνση 192.168.1.5 όπως επίσης να ορίσεις και την MAC που έχει σετάρει η ΟΝ για το TV box σου... και με τα δύο μαζί το stream κατεβαίνει στο PC σου και το βλέπεις με το VLC ανεξάρτητα ποιον router έχεις πάνω ...αρκεί να χρησιμποιήσεις το προγραμματάκι που θα ορίσεις την εσωτερική Ip και την MAC του set box για το pc σου .... σημειωτέον ότι μετά από αυτό , αν η γραμμή σου το αντέξει μπορείς  να ανοίξεις και το tvbox που θα πάρει και αυτό το stream ...προφανώς ισομοιράζεται το stream στις συσκευές ...

Η σκέψη που κάνω unlocked (όνομα και πράγμα ) είναι ότι οι συσκευές σου παίζουν ελεύθερα το iptv stream χωρίς περιορισμό αφού αν έχεις κάνει χρήση admin κωδικών , μάλλον θα έχεις απενεργοποιήσει το iptv security mechanism στο menu SYSTEM και έτσι μπορείς χωρίς περιορισμό να βλέπεις το iptv stream σε οποιαδήποτε συσκευή PC (μέσω vlc) του εσωτερικού σου δικτύου.

----------


## chrise

Kαλησπερα

Δοκιμασα τις ρυθμισεις πρωτα με pppoe και staticip και τιποτα...
Δεν αναβει καθολου το adsl του καινουριου modem.

Edit: Ολα οκ το belkin n δουλευει!

----------


## panoz

Το λοιπόν, το 585v7 παίζει άριστα (χωρίς να έχω δοκιμάσει IPTV καθώς δεν έχω τέτοια συνδρομή). Συγχρονίζει ελάχιστα χαμηλότερα στο download αλλά με περισσότερα από 300 connections και τιγκαρισμένη τη γραμμή στο κατέβασμα, δεν μπούκωσε καθόλου (σε σχέση με το Pirelli που ακόμα και το ασύρματο έχανε) ενώ μπορούσες να σε σερφάρεις κανονικότατα.

Καμία αλλαγή δεν χρειάστηκε στο configuration του (vpi/vci μόνο).

Το μόνο που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι το λαμπάκι VOIP του pirelli ήταν αναμένο (το πρόσεξα όταν το έβγαζα)! Δεν είχα κάποια συσκευή πρόχειρη να το τσεκάρω, ξέρει κανείς αν όντως δουλεύει και αν ναι πως?

----------


## MANTHES

Eχει δοκιμασει κανεις το Linksys wag54g2 και αν ναι συνδεθηκε κανονικα; Με την φορθνετ το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ συνδεεται 3mbps και πολλες φορες πιο κατω σε σχεση με αλλα ρουτερ που δοκιμασα.
Επισης επειδη απο εβδομαδα περιμενω την ενεργοποιηση στην on θα περασουν οι ιδιοι αυτοματως το username και το password στο συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ ή πρεπει να συνδεσω το πιρελι και μετα να τα αλλαξω χειροκινητα;

----------


## Geomat

Να ζητήσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου τη βοήθεια απο κάποιον πιο έμπειρο. Έχω το WAG200G απο τότε που είχα otenet και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα. Μετά απο 2 αλλαγές στο pirelli της ον (πλέον) είπα να το βάλω να παίξει. Δυστυχώς ενώ το pirelli δεν συγχρόνιζε καθόλου με την adsl (το λαμπάκι adsl αναβόσβηνε συνεχώς), το linksys κάθε ένα περίπου λεπτό με πέταγε έξω απο το internet (το λαμπάκι internet κοκκίνιζε, ενώ το adsl ήταν πάντα αναμμένο πράσινο) και έπρεπε να περιμένω κάνα λεπτό για να ξανασυνδεθεί. Εννοείται πως η επιλογή keep alive είναι ενεργοποιημένη. Έκανα upgrade στην έκδοση 1,01,09 και απο τότε το ADSL είναι μονίμως σβηστό και δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ καθόλου. Οι ρυθμίσεις απ'ότι έλεγξα δεν έχουν αλλάξει τις παραθέτω πιο κάτω:

Encapsulation:   RFC 2516 PPPoE 
Multiplexing : LLC
Qos Type : UBR
Pcr Rate : -
Scr Rate : -
Autodetect : Disable
VPI : 8
VCI : 35
DSL Modulation : ADSL2+
Username : on
Password: on
Keep Alive : Redial Period 30sec
Host Name : -
Domain Name : -
MTU : Auto
Size : 1500

DHCP Server : Enable
DHCP Server : -.-.-.-
CLient Lease Time : 0
Static DNS 1 : 91.132.4.4
Static DNS 2 : 91.132.4.20

Θα εκτιμούσα όποια παρατήρηση/βοήθεια έχει κάποιος να κάνει. Ελπίζω να ήμουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο κατατοπιστικός.

Στο status τα αποτελέσματα είναι πλέον τα εξής:

DSL Status: Connecting 
DSL Modulation Mode: Not Trained 
DSL Path Mode: Not Trained 
Downstream Rate: 0 kbps 
Upstream Rate: 0 kbps 
Downstream Margin: 0 db 
Upstream Margin: 0 db 
Downstream Line Attenuation: 0 db 
Upstream Line Attenuation: 0 db 
Downstream Transmit Power: 0 db 
Upstream Transmit Power: 0 db 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PVC Connection    
  Encapsulation: RFC 2516 PPPoE 
Multiplexing: LLC 
Qos: UBR 
Pcr Rate: 0 
Scr Rate: 0 
Autodetect: Disable 
VPI: 8 
VCI: 35 
Enable: Yes 
PVC Status: Down

----------


## MANTHES

Δοκιμασε με PPPoΑ. Για καποιο λογο σε μενα το μοντελο της Linksys, αν και ειναι διαφορετικο και ειμαι ακομα με φορθνετ, συνδεεται αμεσως ετσι ενω με PPPoE ζοριζεται πολλες φορες

----------


## billybiros

Δεν το έχω δουλέψει ποτέ το linxys, αλλά οι ρυθμίσεις PPPoE και llc έχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι οι σωστές για On.




> Encapsulation: *  RFC 2516 PPPoE* 
> Multiplexing : *LLC*
> VPI : *8*
> VCI : *35*
> Username : *on*
> Password: *on*
> MTU : Auto
> Size : 1500


Θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις στο MTU 1492 που είναι το default για PPPoE
Αυτό για το πρώτο σκέλος - τις αποσυνδέσεις στο onLine.




> ... έκανα upgrade στην έκδοση 1,01,09 και απο τότε το ADSL είναι μονίμως σβηστό και δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ καθόλου


Μπορείς να κάνεις reset και να ξαναβάλεις τις παραπάνω ρυθμίσεις. Το dsl off δεν έχει σχέση με τα PPPoE, llc και MTU.
Έλεγξε επίσης το καλώδιο σου, και το dsl modulation βάλτο καλύτερα στο αυτόματο.

----------


## MANTHES

Moλις ενεργοποιηθηκε η συνδεση μου. Τι πρεπει να κανω ωστε να μπορεσω να χρησιμοποιησω το παλιο μου ρουτερ;

----------


## deadlock7

Αν είχες και πριν adsl2 δε χρειάζεται κάτι..

----------


## MANTHES

Ειχα αλλα δεν εχει αλλαξει username και password. Πως θα γινει αυτο;

----------


## Avesael

Δε χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις username και password εφόσον έχεις τις ρυθμίσεις αυτές (για άλλον ρούτερ,εκτός Pirelli):



```
Encapsulation:  RFC 2516 PPPoE
Multiplexing : LLC
VPI : 8
VCI : 35
Username : on (ή ότι αλλο θες)
Password: on (ή ότι άλλο θες)
MTU : Auto
Size : 1492
```

----------


## MANTHES

Επρεπε να αλλαξω απο PPPoE σε PPPoΑ αν και στην φορθνετ ετσι δουλευε καλυτερα.
Εδω παλι συμβαινει κατι τρομερα παραξενο. Το παλιο μου ρουτερ με την φορθνετ συνδεοταν 3mbps και πολλες φορες ακομα και πιο πολλα πιο χαμηλα σε σχεση με αλλα ρουτερ που δοκιμασα. Ομως με την On συνδεθηκε στα 19,067 ενω το πιρελι στα 17. Τι στο καλο γινεται;
Επισης το πιρελι συνδεθηκε στα 1023 για το upload ενω το linksys στα 923. Yπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με ολο αυτο; Αν γνωριζει καποιος θελω μια απαντηση

----------


## Avesael

Καλό είναι να συνδεθείς με PPPoE. 
Τώρα σε ότι αφορά το συγχρονισμό στο Pirelli θα βλέπεις πάντα διαφορετικό συγχρονισμό σε σχέση με άλλον ρούτερ.
Γενικά διαφορετικά θα συγχρονίζεις με το Pirelli, διαφορετικά με το Linksys, διαφορετικά με το Speedtouch...
Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με αυτό, ούτε με το upload που βλέπεις 923 αντι 1023...

----------


## MANTHES

Το εχω αλλαξει σε PPPoE. Ετσι και αλλιως το ειχα σε PPPoΑ γιατι για καποιο παραξενο λογο με την φορθνετ δυσκολευοταν να μπει στο ιντερνετ.
To αναφερω γιατι ενω το linksys δινει μεγαλυτερο downloading κατα 2 υστερει στο upload κατα 1. Αν ηταν και στα 2 ταχυτερο θα το καταλαβαινα. Aλλα ετσι μου φαινεται παραξενο οπως επισης ειναι παραξενο οτι με φορθνετ το πιρελι συνδεοταν πολυ πιο πανω ενω τωρα ισχυει ακριβως  το αντιστροφο  :Razz:

----------


## stef128

Εχεις καποιο προβλημα με το upload ? ποσο το χρησιμοποιεις την ημερα?

----------


## MANTHES

Καθολου αλλα επειδη δεν ξερω ρωταω αν αυτο μπορει να ειναι καποια ενδειξη οτι κατι δεν λειτουργει καλα.

----------


## Khaos Sektor

Στο προφιλ της γραμμης τη εχετε επιλεξει για το speedtouch 585 v6; Οι αποσυνδεσεις πανε συννεφο...
Παιζει ρολο μηπως το οτι ειναι duplex η γραμμη; Τα στατιστικα που βγαζει το ρουτερ ειναι αυτα  :
DSL Type:	G.992.3 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 7.645
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	3,89 / 12,42
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 20,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,0 / 10,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,5 / 13,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / P
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	6 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
PVC Info (VPI.VCI):	8.35
Type:	PPPoE
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
Web Browsing Interception:	 Disabled
Service Name:	Routed PPP
Software Release:	7.4.3.2
uPNP : Disabled
Remote Assistance : Disabled
Dynamic DNS  : Disabled
Firewall  : Standard

----------


## intech

> Στο προφιλ της γραμμης τη εχετε επιλεξει για το speedtouch 585 v6; Οι αποσυνδεσεις πανε συννεφο...
> Παιζει ρολο μηπως το οτι ειναι duplex;


Το προφίλ της γραμμής, δεν έχει σχέσει με το τί router χρησιμοποιείς.

----------


## antonis556

> Στο προφιλ της γραμμης τη εχετε επιλεξει για το speedtouch 585 v6; Οι αποσυνδεσεις πανε συννεφο...
> Παιζει ρολο μηπως το οτι ειναι duplex η γραμμη; Τα στατιστικα του ρουτερ ειναι αυτα  :
> DSL Type:	G.992.3 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 7.645
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	3,89 / 12,42
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 20,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,0 / 10,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,5 / 13,0
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / P
> ...


Γιατι εχεις τη γραμμη σε Adsl1 (G.992.3) αντι για Adsl2+(G.992.5) ?

----------


## Khaos Sektor

Δεν εχω ιδεα, αλλαζει το dsl type στο speedtouch; Οσες φορες το εχω σεταρει δεν εχω δει καποια επιλογη...
 Τελος παντων εβαλα ξανα το pirelli και ολα ως δια μαγειας εφτιαξαν.

----------


## intech

> Δεν εχω ιδεα, αλλαζει το dsl type στο speedtouch; Οσες φορες το εχω σεταρει δεν εχω δει καποια επιλογη...
> Τελος παντων εβαλα ξανα το pirelli και ολα ως δια μαγειας εφτιαξαν.


Απόλυτα κατανοητό. :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael

> Δεν εχω ιδεα, αλλαζει το dsl type στο speedtouch; Οσες φορες το εχω σεταρει δεν εχω δει καποια επιλογη...
>  Τελος παντων εβαλα ξανα το pirelli και ολα ως δια μαγειας εφτιαξαν.


Ποιο πακέτο έχεις φίλε; Το 8/1 ; Γιατί με τα στατιστικά που δίνει το Speedtouch χτυπάς πολύ παραπάνω.
Πάντως το κέντρο Ιλίου είναι από τα χειρότερα στην Αττική...

Το dsl type δεν αλλάζει στο ST. Ότι δει, με βάση αυτό συγχρονίζει. 
Πάντως το ST συμπεριφέρεται ασύγκριτα καλύτερα από το Pirelli, και ειδικά σε προβληματικές γραμμές!

----------


## Khaos Sektor

Ναι φιλε το 8/1 εχω, το εβαλα και σε PPPoA αλλα τα ιδια. Καθε 10 λεπτα αποσυνδεση , με On δεν δουλευε απο την αρχη. Ειπες οτι μπορουν να εχουν απομακρυσμενη προσβαση στο pirelli απο την On, αυτο σημαινει οτι μπορουν να δουν κανονικα το menu του router; Εχω αλλαξει τον default κωδικο

----------


## Avesael

Δεν έχει σημασία που άλλαξες τον κωδικό του router. Αλλωστε μπαίνουν με δικούς τους admin κωδικούς....

----------


## MANTHES

Πως ενεργοποιειται το firewall στο πιρελι; Στο status αναφερει οτι ειναι disabled

----------


## antonis556

Δεν μπορεις να το κανεις enabled γιατι το pirelli ειναι καρα κλειδωμενο :P

----------


## MANTHES

Kαι τι σοι ρουτερ ειναι αυτο που δεν μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις το firewall του; Με βλεπω να αγοραζω στο τελος κανενα asus  :Sad:

----------


## Avesael

> Πως ενεργοποιειται το firewall στο πιρελι; Στο status αναφερει οτι ειναι disabled


Username: χχχχχχχχ
Password: XXXXXXX
P.M.: Firewall Enabled

 :Wink:

----------


## antonis556

Μακαρι να ηταν αυτα τα passwords  :ROFL:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Μακαρι να ηταν αυτα τα passwords


Αν κάνεις reset είναι  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Φίλε Αντώνη δεν είσαι παρατηρητικός...  :Wink:

----------


## antonis556

Δηλαδη θες να μου πεις οτι αν κανω reset και βαλω 
Username = χχχχχχχχ
Password = χχχχχχχχ

θα μπορω να κανω το firewall enabled?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Έχουν κυκλοφορήσει κάποιοι κωδικοί...  :Razz:

----------


## intech

Ε είστε σοβαροί?

----------


## MANTHES

Mπορουμε να εχουμε  προσωπικο μηνυμα ωστε να μαθουμε πως θα το κανουμε αν δεν πρεπει να ειπωθει δημοσιως ή κανετε πλακα;  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Εγραψα κάτι διαφορετικό;  :Wink:

----------


## intech

> Εγραψα κάτι διαφορετικό;




Off Topic


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## Khaos Sektor

Λοιπον μετα απο αρκετες δοκιμες εβαλα το 6.1.9.6 firmware και το αποτελεσμα ηταν μην εχω αποσυνδεσεις μεχρι τωρα.

----------


## intech

> Λοιπον μετα απο αρκετες δοκιμες εβαλα το 6.1.9.6 firmware και το αποτελεσμα ηταν μην εχω αποσυνδεσεις μεχρι τωρα.


ΟΚ, ελπίζω ολα να πάνε καλά.
Βέβαια οσο αφορά το συγκεκριμένο firmware, ο φίλος Avesael, πιστεύω, οτι είναι ειδικότερος. :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael

> Λοιπον μετα απο αρκετες δοκιμες εβαλα το 6.1.9.6 firmware και το αποτελεσμα ηταν μην εχω αποσυνδεσεις μεχρι τωρα.


Το σταθερότερο και καλύτερο firmware για το ST είναι το 7.4.3.2
Με το 6.1.9.6 πιθανότατα να έχεις κάποια προβλήματα και μη σε ξεγελά η αρχική σταθερότητα.
Πάντως αν δεις να λειτουργεί η σύνδεση σου σταθερά χωρίς προβλήματα για πάνω από 3-4 ημέρες, κράτησε το εκτός κι αν σου βγάλει άλλα προβλήματα.

Αν χρησιμοποιείς π.χ. wireless δύσκολα δε θα έχεις προβλήματα, μιας και το ST με προγενέστερα firmwares έχει πολλά δυστυχώς.

----------


## nothing

θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν ειναι ενταξει το παρακατω router για να παιζει με τη γραμμη μας...

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.612354

ρωταω γιατι ειναι καλη η τιμη του και γενικα η γραμμη μου ειναι απροβληματιστη οποτε δε ψαχνω και το τελειο...

//απλα ρωταω γιατι βλεπω διαφορες κατηγοριες οπως router,modem-router και αυτο ανηκει στα router καθαρα νομιζω...

συνδεση στο pc μονο με lan και wifi καμποσο γενικα στο σπιτι...

----------


## panoz

> θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν ειναι ενταξει το παρακατω router για να παιζει με τη γραμμη μας...
> 
> //απλα ρωταω γιατι βλεπω διαφορες κατηγοριες οπως router,modem-router και αυτο ανηκει στα router καθαρα νομιζω...
> 
> συνδεση στο pc μονο με lan και wifi καμποσο γενικα στο σπιτι...



αυτό όπως είπες είναι ρουτερ σκέτο, δηλαδή δεν έχει adsl μοντεμ και άρα δεν συνδέεται κατευθείαν στην γραμμή, αλλά θέλει κάποιο άλλο μόντεμ..

----------


## nothing

ναι αλλα η γραμμη μας δεν χρειαζεται modem νομιζω ( ?? ) μιας και ειναι adsl2 που δεν κανει καποια κληση για να ξεκινησει να παιζει η γραμμη αλλα με το που κουμπωνει πανω καποιο router παιζει...

κανω καπου λαθος?
ρωταω για να διευκρινισω τελειως ωστε να ξερω τι πρεπει να κοιταξω...

----------


## billybiros

Ωραία η τιμή αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι μόνο Router.
Aπο ότι βλέπω δεν υπάρχει led για dsl και στο σχεδιάγραμμα υπάρχει πιο πριν κάποια άλλη συσκευή.
Αν και υπάρχει στο manual πεδίο για user name και password δεν βλέπω πουθενά είσοδο για τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο παρά μόνο για ethernet (σελ. 5)

http://www.tp-link.com/english/soft/20101264520814.pdf

----------


## nothing

ναι εχεις δικιο και δεν σκεφτηκα να δω το manual απο μονος μου...
ναι δεχεται μονο ethernet απο πισω...
κριμα...

παω να βρω κανα αλλο...

----------


## Geomat

Άργησα λιγάκι, αλλά κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ...
Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τα παιδιά που ασχολήθηκαν με το θέμα μου και έγραψαν τις όποιες παρατηρήσεις είχαν. Δυστυχώς άκρη με το linksys δεν έβγαλα και επέστρεψα στο pirelli κάνοντας τον σταυρό μου. (στη παραμικρή διακοπή ρεύματος ή reset ή τυχαία αποσύνδεση του μετασχηματιστή απο την πρίζα, θα ξανασυγχρονίσει μετά απο κάνα 5άωρο τουλάχιστον)  :Sorry:

----------


## nothing

Encapsulation:  RFC 2516 PPPoE
Multiplexing : LLC
VPI : 8
VCI : 35
Username : on
Password: on
MTU : Μη αυτοματα
Size : 1492

ετσι παιζει μια χαρα το Linksys που πηρα προχτες... (WAG120N)

----------


## Avesael

Έτσι παίζουν μια χαρά όλοι οι routers της αγοράς (εκτός ελαχίστων περιπτώσεων).

----------


## Cacofonix

Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι router δίνει η On;

----------


## Avesael

Pirelli Discus Wireless VoIP AG v1-t (ΛΕΥΚΟ)

Pirelli DRG A124G (MΑΥΡΟ)

----------


## Cacofonix

Ακόμα ζαντολάστιχα δίνει;  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Ακόμα. Να τα έδινε και ξεκλείδωτα όπως όλοι οι νορμάλ πάροχοι, καλά θα ήταν.

----------


## Cimese

> Ακόμα. Να τα έδινε και ξεκλείδωτα όπως όλοι οι νορμάλ πάροχοι, καλά θα ήταν.


καλύτερα κλειδωμένο router  :Cool:  παρά κλειδωμένη γραμμή (κοινώς κόφτης ) όπως κάποιοι άλλοι πάροχοι παρέχουν και κάνουν και τους μεγάλους  και σίγουρους  :Thumb down: ...

----------


## intech

> καλύτερα κλειδωμένο router  παρά κλειδωμένη γραμμή (κοινώς κόφτης ) όπως κάποιοι πάροχοι παρέχουν και κάνουν και τους μεγάλους και σίγουρους ...


 Ο μόνος πάροχος, χωρίς κόφτη, είναι η ΟΝ!!!!! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ακόμα. Να τα έδινε και ξεκλείδωτα όπως όλοι οι νορμάλ πάροχοι, καλά θα ήταν.


Ποιοί είναι οι νορμάλ?  :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## justice

Παιδιά καλημέρα τί username kai pass πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω για να βάλω άλλο router ?
Επίσης θα χρειαστώ κάποιες άλλες ρυθμίσεις ?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## blkik

Δες την προηγούμενη σελίδα 8 posts πίσω

----------


## justice

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση...

----------


## ORIONAS21

> Ο μόνος πάροχος, χωρίς κόφτη, είναι η ΟΝ!!!!!
> 
> .


Και η NETONE σίγουρα *δεν* έχει κόφτη αλλά κλειδωμένο το Speedtouch...

----------


## mortisboy

...παίδες καλησπέρα ..ξέρετε αν παίζει το Speedtouch 585 v7 στην ON ??

----------


## panoz

Ξέρω ότι θα φανώ κομπλεξικός, αλλά το $#@$#@ search γι'αυτό το λόγο υπάρχει. 

Επάνω δεξιά έχει ένα εικονίδιο με έναν μεγεθυντικό φακό που κάνει search μόνο στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα. 

Αν λοιπόν βάλεις "585v7" θα βρείς αυτό το post που τυχαίνει να είναι δικό μου.

αν κατα λάθος βάλεις 585 θα βρεις ένα σωρό άλλα..

ΕΛΕΟΣ...

----------


## mortisboy

...σιγά ρε φίλε πώς κάνεις έτσι δεν σε βρίσαμε κιόλας...χαλάρωσε λέμε!!

thanks anyway

----------


## intech

> ...παίδες καλησπέρα ..ξέρετε αν παίζει το Speedtouch 585 v7 στην ON ??


Ναί φίλε μου παίζει, οπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε, ο φίλος panoz.

----------


## mortisboy

...σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου  :Smile:

----------


## aggman

> Username: χχχχχχχχ
> Password: XXXXXXX
> P.M.: Firewall Enabled


Μου στέλνεις κι`εμένα με PM  τα Username και Password;

----------


## evagelos

Παιδιά σε αυτό έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα;
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1853

----------


## freeman

> Παιδιά σε αυτό έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα;
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1853


με το firmware της linksys δε το βλέπω. Αν το υποστηρίξει κανένα openwrt/dd-wrt τότε ίσως και να γίνεται.

----------


## evagelos

Γιαυτό μίλάω. Εχω βάλει ww-drt

----------


## freeman

> Γιαυτό μίλάω. Εχω βάλει ww-drt


ψάξε για πως ενεργοποιείται igmp proxy στο dd-wrt. Επίσης πρέπει να πειράξεις τον dhcp server του dd-wrt (αυτό δε θυμάμαι να σου πω αν γίνεται, και δεν έχω dd-wrt πρόχειρο) για να σερβίρει στο sagem ip σταθερή ip, καθώς και τα dhcp options 72,42.
Οι τιμές βρίσκονται σε ST585 config που έχω δώσει παλιότερα. Επίσης είναι και το θέμα του QOS (DSCP), θα πρέπει το router να μαρκάρει κατάλληλα τα πακέτα.
Δεν είναι point and click δηλαδή.
Αν είχα ακόμα σύνδεση on, θα μπορούσα να το ψάξω, αλλά εδώ και 20 ημέρες τους έχω αποχαιρετήσει...

----------


## Cerex

Can someone put an UPDATED list of compatible Modem-Router for On-Telecoms (Internet + IPTV + OnREC, etc).
By the way, IS THERE A FIREWALL IN THE PIRELLI MODEM? I phoned and they told me there is one but it doesn't appears in the modem settings.

----------


## antonis556

Hello friend . Well , for the time except for Pirelli the only router that you can use for Internet+IPTV+OnREC is Linksys WAG2000 pstn (but i dont know the exact firmware that it needs) . However , as for the firewall , its true that Pirelli does have firewall , but the router is totally locked by ONTelecom . The only way to unlock it is to use the admin passwords , which for sure the company won't give you . If you find them and you unlock the router , good for you then , otherwise use antivirus , such as Norton or so ... I think i answered your question ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## cnp5

> Can someone put an UPDATED list of compatible Modem-Router for On-Telecoms (Internet + IPTV + OnREC, etc).
> By the way, IS THERE A FIREWALL IN THE PIRELLI MODEM? I phoned and they told me there is one but it doesn't appears in the modem settings.


All modems/routers that support the IGMP (multicasting etc.) protocol should be compatible with the IPTV of On Telecoms. The real problem is the settings which are not known. 
You could try (if you have an IGMP ADSL2+ modem available) the following:
Lock the tvbox mac address with the IP 192.168.1.5 in your modem.Allow all IGMP (multicast) communication to be redirected to 192.168.1.5The tvbox gets the time through a NTS (network time server). The actual IP of this server is retrieved by a special DCHP info setting, which not all modem/routers support.

The pirelli modem has a firewall and a ton of other features that are disabled for home users. A few years ago, the firewall was opened but after a few months they locked it again. They argue that this feature is a value added services targeting the business user only. 
You could try and ask them to enable it for you... But don't expect that they will without a... fight...  :Wink:

----------


## Cerex

Thank you all for your quick answers.  :One thumb up:

----------


## antonis556

Your welcome  :One thumb up:

----------


## leuteris7

καλημερα παιδια μια ερωτηση εχω
θελω να βγαλω το πιρελλι το οποιο το εχω 3 χρονια τωρα και δεν εχω κανενα παραπονο μπορω να πω
θελω να συνδεσω ενα st 585 v7 αλλα εχει κολληση τελειως το μυαλο μου και δεν θυμαμαι καθολου τη βαζω για user και pass 
δοκιμασα και εβαλα on on αλλα τιποτα 
για αυτο ζηταω τη βοηθεια σας
ευχαριστω

........Auto merged post: leuteris7 πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........


οκ παιδια το εφτιαξα επαιξε απλα επρεπε να αλλαξω απο PPOA σε PPOE

----------


## bohemis09

παιδια το usr9108 παιζει κανονικα?ενδιαφερομαι μονο για ιντερνετ,nat,κτλ ρυθμισεις..

----------


## antonis556

Κανονικα  :One thumb up:

----------


## skaios

για την ΟΝ ποιο μοντεμ προτεινετε; (για IPTV δεν ενδιαφερομαι)
σκεφτομαι να παρω το Netgear DGN2000 λειτουργει κανονικα καμια καλυτερη προταση;

----------


## George_Prix

Παιδια τρεις ερωτησουλες...

1) Τι διαφορα εχει το λευκο Pireli με το μαυρο?  :Thinking: 
2) Καπου διαβασα οτι παιζει ενα "θεματακι" με το Pireli και το firewall. Tι ακριβως γινεται?  :Thinking: 
3) Ισχυει οτι το συγκεκριμενο router εχει κλειδωμενο το username και το password? Δηλαδη μπορει ο καθενας να κανει login στο router και να τα κανει ολα μπαχαλο?  :Thinking:

----------


## nothing

1)το λευκο ειναι πολυ καλυτερο στη διαχειριση της γραμμης και μιλαμε για δυσκολες γραμμες...(σε γραμμες που πετανε ολα καλα και με τα 2)

2)ναι δεν εχουμε firewall στο pirelli μιας και συνδεομαστε σε αυτο σαν guest λογαριασμος και ο admin λογαριασμος ειναι της on και μονο κανονικα.

3)οχι, μπορεις να αλλαξεις password αποσο θυμαμαι (για username δε νομιζω). (σαν admin δε μπορεις να συνδεθεις ομως)

----------


## George_Prix

> 1)το λευκο ειναι πολυ καλυτερο στη διαχειριση της γραμμης και μιλαμε για δυσκολες γραμμες...(σε γραμμες που πετανε ολα καλα και με τα 2)
> 
> 2)ναι δεν εχουμε firewall στο pirelli μιας και συνδεομαστε σε αυτο σαν guest λογαριασμος και ο admin λογαριασμος ειναι της on και μονο κανονικα.
> 
> 3)οχι, μπορεις να αλλαξεις password αποσο θυμαμαι (για username δε νομιζω). (σαν admin δε μπορεις να συνδεθεις ομως)


Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε !!!

Το πιο χαλαστικο δηλαδη ειναι το θεμα με το firewall.  :Thumb down: 
Με βλεπω να συνεχιζω με το Speedtouch κατα πασα πιθανοτητα.  :Whistle:

----------


## euklidis

και εγω με Linksys WAG120N παιζω αψογα...

----------


## MANTHES

Υπαρχει τροπος ενεργοποιησης του firewall και επισης απενεργοποιησης του remote control αλλα δεν θυμαμαι καθολου τον τροπο.
Παντως προτεινω πρωτα να δεις τι ταχυτητες πιανεις με το καθε ρουτερ και μετα να ασχοληθεις με αυτο το θεμα. Σε μενα το πιρελι συνδεεται πιο χαμηλα κατα 2-3mbps σε σχεση με το Linksys

----------


## George_Prix

> Υπαρχει τροπος ενεργοποιησης του firewall και επισης απενεργοποιησης του remote control αλλα δεν θυμαμαι καθολου τον τροπο.
> Παντως προτεινω πρωτα να δεις τι ταχυτητες πιανεις με το καθε ρουτερ και μετα να ασχοληθεις με αυτο το θεμα. Σε μενα το πιρελι συνδεεται πιο χαμηλα κατα 2-3mbps σε σχεση με το Linksys


Και εσυ εχεις και περιθωριο να χαραμισεις λιγα mbps.  :Razz: 
Εμενα δε μου περισσευει ουτε kbps για χασιμο.  :Crying:

----------


## MANTHES

Εγω το εχω πεταξει το πιρελι στην ακρη. Προτιμησα να εχω Upload στα 907 αντι για 1024 καθως ετσι και αλλιως δεν το χρειαζομαι παρα να χασω 2-3mbps στο downloading. 
Παντως το οτι δεν μπορει να μου δωσει το πιρελι τα μεγιστα στην ταχυτητα δεν σημαινει πως θα εχεις και εσυ προβλημα που θα συνδεεσαι ετσι και αλλιως σε πιο χαμηλες ταχυτητες.

----------


## maddoggr

Να ρωτήσω εγώ μια και προχτές μου στείλανε το λάστιχο (μαύρο) σε μένα όλα είναι ανοιχτά firewall ktl. και προσβάσιμα πως γίνετε αυτό? (α και κάτι τελευταίο όταν πήγα να μπω πρώτη φορά στο interface δεν με έβαζε με το on/on και έκανα h/w reset και έστρωσε).

----------


## intech

> Να ρωτήσω εγώ μια και προχτές μου στείλανε το λάστιχο (μαύρο) σε μένα όλα είναι ανοιχτά firewall ktl. και προσβάσιμα πως γίνετε αυτό? (α και κάτι τελευταίο όταν πήγα να μπω πρώτη φορά στο interface δεν με έβαζε με το on/on και έκανα h/w reset και έστρωσε).


Δεν νομίζω οτι έχεις συνδεθεί με ΟΝ μεχρι τώρα, κάνω λάθος?

----------


## maddoggr

> Δεν νομίζω οτι έχεις συνδεθεί με ΟΝ μεχρι τώρα, κάνω λάθος?


όχι δεν έχω συνδεθεί, απλά ρωτάω  :Smile:

----------


## intech

> όχι δεν έχω συνδεθεί, απλά ρωτάω


Οταν συνδεθείς, θα βλέπεις αλλο μενού. :Very Happy: 

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και εσυ εχεις και περιθωριο να χαραμισεις λιγα mbps. 
> Εμενα δε μου περισσευει ουτε kbps για χασιμο.




Off Topic


		Αλονσο!!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## George_Prix

> Να ρωτήσω εγώ μια και προχτές μου στείλανε το λάστιχο (μαύρο) σε μένα όλα είναι ανοιχτά firewall ktl. και προσβάσιμα πως γίνετε αυτό? (α και κάτι τελευταίο όταν πήγα να μπω πρώτη φορά στο interface δεν με έβαζε με το on/on και έκανα h/w reset και έστρωσε).


Εμενα μου στειλανε το λευκο (φανερα used)...
Το εβαλα απο περιεργεια για λιγο και εκανα τις εξης 3 διαπιστωσεις.
1) Δεν εχει καθολου menu για Firewall.
2) Δεν ειδα πουθενα το σημειο που βαζουμε username και password.
3) Ακομα και αν δεν εκανε συγχρονισμο, ειδα το download και upload που θα συγχρονιζε αν μπορουσα να βαλω username και password. Εδειχνε τις ιδιες ταχυτητες με το Speedtouch και με χαροποιησε ιδιαιτερα. 



Off Topic


*Ακουστε και κατι που μοιαζει με ανεκδοτο αλλα ειναι πραγματικοτητα.
Παιρνω τηλεφωνο στην ΟΝ για να ρωτησω με ποια εταιρια στελνουν το router.
-Ο τυπος μου λεει με την εταιρια courier.
Toυ λεω οτι υπαρχουν πολλες εταιριες courier και αν μπορουσε να μου πει με ποια απο ολες  (μπας και επικοινωνησω για πιο συγκεκριμενη ωρα παραδοσης).
-Αυτη που σας το στελνουμε ειναι η courier.
Του ξαναλεω οτι courier ονομαζονται ολες οι εταιριες μεταφορων δεματων, αλλα η καθε μια εχει την επωνυμια της.
-Οχι κυριε, αυτη που τα στελνουμε εμεις ειναι η courier. Ετσι λεγεται η εταιρια.

Φυσικα το δεμα ηρθε με μια απο τις γνωστες εταιριες του χωρου και οχι με τη φιρμα "courier".* 







> Οταν συνδεθείς, θα βλέπεις αλλο μενού.


Στην περιπτωση μου τι ισχυει?
Εγω ηδη εχω πετσοκομενο menu. 
Για να το εξακριβωσω μπηκα στο ιδιο λευκο Pirelli ενος φιλου απο τη Cyta και εχει 2-3 κατηγοριες επιπλεον. 





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αλονσο!!!!




Off Topic


		Αν σου αρεσει το αθλημα, περνα καμια βολτουλα απο το αντιστοιχο νημα.  :Wink: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=371264

----------


## MANTHES

> Εμενα μου στειλανε το λευκο (φανερα used)...
> Το εβαλα απο περιεργεια για λιγο και εκανα τις εξης 3 διαπιστωσεις.
> 1) Δεν εχει καθολου menu για Firewall.
> 2) Δεν ειδα πουθενα το σημειο που βαζουμε username και password.
> 3) Ακομα και αν δεν εκανε συγχρονισμο, ειδα το download και upload που θα συγχρονιζε αν μπορουσα να βαλω username και password. Εδειχνε τις ιδιες ταχυτητες με το Speedtouch και με χαροποιησε ιδιαιτερα.


1. Μπορεις να το ενεργοποιησεις με ενα τροπο που δεν θυμαμαι και να απενεργοποιησεις επισης το remote control αλλα προφανως αν εχεις τεχνικο προβλημα θα σου πουν οτι δεν μπορουν να το ελεγξουν
2. Δεν θα βαλεις καθως δεν στο δινουν (υποθετω δεν χρειαζεται αφου εχει στατικ  :Chair: )
3. Αν σου εδινε ιδιες ταχυτητες μεινε με αυτο που εχεις  :Wink: . Σε μενα παντως δινει 3mbps λιγοτερα απο το Linksys και το asus

----------


## George_Prix

> 1. Μπορεις να το ενεργοποιησεις με ενα τροπο που δεν θυμαμαι και να απενεργοποιησεις επισης το remote control αλλα προφανως αν εχεις τεχνικο προβλημα θα σου πουν οτι δεν μπορουν να το ελεγξουν
> 2. Δεν θα βαλεις καθως δεν στο δινουν (υποθετω δεν χρειαζεται αφου εχει στατικ )
> 3. Αν σου εδινε ιδιες ταχυτητες μεινε με αυτο που εχεις . Σε μενα παντως δινει 3mbps λιγοτερα απο το Linksys και το asus


1) Αυτο αν το βρεις πουθενα, πες το μας...
2) Αλλο και τουτο παλι. Πρωτη φορα βλεπω router που δε βαζεις πουθενα username και password. Αν θελουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε αλλο router δηλαδη, παιρνουμε τηλεφωνο και μας λενε το username και το password μας?
3) Με απασχολει μια χρυση τομη ταχυτητας συγχρονισμου (download και upload), τιμων pings και σταθεροτητας. Oποιο router κρινω οτι με καλυπτει με βαση τα παραπανω, κερδιζει.

----------


## MANTHES

Οχι δεν χρειαζεται ουτε στο αλλο ρουτερ να βαλεις username/password. Οπως υποθετω δεν εχει αξια καθως εχεις στατικ   :Badmood:  :Hammered:  :Shoot:  :Wall: 
Οσο αφορα το 3 εχω ακριβως τις ιδιες επιδοσεις και με τα 2 ρουτερ στην on  με την διαφορα οτι εχω παραπανω 3 mbps στο downloading αλλα πιο χαμηλο uploading και 80.

----------


## George_Prix

> Οχι δεν χρειαζεται ουτε στο αλλο ρουτερ να βαλεις username/password. Οπως υποθετω δεν εχει αξια καθως εχεις στατικ


Aπο που βγαζεις το συμπερασμα οτι *θα* εχω static?  :Thinking: 

Εγω dynamic ζητησα απο την ON.  :Wink:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Από πού βλέπουμε το modulation μας (aDSL1,aDSL2+) στο Pirelli που δινει η ΟΝ?

----------


## nothing

στο adsl status

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απαντηση,αυτό είπα (μαντεύοντας) στον αδερφο μου,αλλά δεν το βρίσκει.Οπότε θα χρειαστεί να περάσω από το διαμέρισμά του  :Razz: .

----------


## aprovleptos

Καλησπερα σε ολους και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστουμε σε αυτους που γνωριζουν και μας δινουν τα φωτα τους.......



τωρα σοβαρα....επειδη εχει 1600 μηνυματα και με εχει πιασει πονοκεφαλος θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τι ακριβως να κανω στο linksys wag200g annexA για να δω ip tv.....με απλα ελληνικα και οχι επιστημονικους ορους... :Razz: 
εννοειται on telecoms....



ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## intech

> Καλησπερα σε ολους και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστουμε σε αυτους που γνωριζουν και μας δινουν τα φωτα τους.......
> 
> 
> 
> τωρα σοβαρα....επειδη εχει 1600 μηνυματα και με εχει πιασει πονοκεφαλος θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τι ακριβως να κανω στο για να δω ip tv.....με απλα ελληνικα και οχι επιστημονικους ορους...
> εννοειται on telecoms....
> 
> 
> 
> ευχαριστω!!!!


 
Με το linksys wag200g annexA , δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται.

----------


## nyannaco

To  Linksys WAG54G2 παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## Knightlord

Το (Thomson TG585 v7) πεζει κανονικα σε ΟΝ?Τοχω ολοκαινουργιο εδω και ενα μηνα αγορασει.Και εκανα αιτηση μεταφορας σε ΟΝ την περασμενη βδομαδα.

Το εχω με τις απλες ρυθμισεις της Forthnet.Να το αφησω οπως ειναι και οταν παρω κωδικους απο ΟΝ να τους αντικαταστησω απλα?

Τι λετε για αρχη να αφησω το Pirelli μεχρι να στρωσει η γραμμη και να βαλω μετα το Thomson η καμια σχεση σε θεμα στρωσιματος γραμμης?

Εχουν παρατηρηθει γενικα ασταθειες η πτωσεις του adsl με το Thomson TG585 v7?

Στην ΟΝ πηρα χαμηλη συνδεση adsl στα 8mbs.Με ποιο Router πιστευετε θα υπαρχει καλυτερη αποδοση ιντερνετ.Με το Thomson η το Pirelli?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## billybiros

Όλα τα pstn routers παίζουν κανονικά με την On, το ίδιο και το Speedoutch 585v7.
Λογικά με τις ρυθμίσεις της Forthnet θα δουλέψει (και χωρίς να αλλάξεις τους κωδικούς).
Όσον αφορά τα Pirelli και Speedtouch το Pirelli (τουλάχιστον στη δική μου γραμμή) έχει ελαφρός καλύτερες επιδόσεις.

Pirelli (P10-άσπρο)
 

Speedtouch 585v7
 

Την παραπάνω δοκιμή την έχω ξανακάνει (με ethernet και την ίδια περίπου ώρα) και τα αποτελέσματα (οι μικροδιαφορές) ήταν ακριβώς τα ίδια.

----------


## intech

Με το linksys wag200g παίζει το SAGEM (tvbox ON)? :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :What..?:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> στο adsl status


Μου βγάζει 



```
Line Status    ---         SHOWTIME
```

Τί σημαινει αυτό ρε παιδιά?τί modulation είναι αυτό?

----------


## intech

Αυτό σημαίνει απλά οτι έχεις συνδεθεί, τίποτα αλλο.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

OK,αλλά από που βλέπω το Μodulation στο  Pirelli ?

(είμαι στου αδερφού μου  :Cool: )

----------


## intech

> OK,αλλά από που βλέπω το Μodulation στο Pirelli ?
> 
> (είμαι στου αδερφού μου )


Από το STATUS, τελευταία επιλογή αριστερά στο μενού του πιρέλι.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Πού ακριβώς?γιατί δεν μπορώ να το βρω...
 :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## intech

> Πού ακριβώς?γιατί δεν μπορώ να το βρω...


 

*Status*
You can use the Status screen to see the connection status for the VoIP Router's WAN/LAN interfaces, firmware and hardware version numbers, any illegal attempts to access your network, as well as information on all DHCP client PCs currently connected to your network. 
Current Time: 05/22/2010 02:31:25 am 
*INTERNET*
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1024 Kbps.
Download:  23860 Kbps.
WAN IP: .......
Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
Gateway:  91.132.1.131
Primary DNS:  91.132.4.4
Secondary DNS:  91.132.4.20


*GATEWAY*
IP Address:  192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask:  255.255.255.0
DHCP Server:  Enabled
Firewall:  Disabled
UPnP:  Enabled
Wireless:  Disabled
*INFORMATION*
Numbers of DHCP Clients:  ...
Runtime Code Version: 
  1.28.8S-O (Nov 18 2008 19:24:00)
Boot Code Version:  0.72.10
ADSL Modem Code Version:  07.04.02.180A+
LAN MAC Address: ..
Wireless MAC Address: .WAN MAC Address: Hardware Version:  01A
Serial Num:   .

----------


## antonis556

> *Status*
> You can use the Status screen to see the connection status for the VoIP Router's WAN/LAN interfaces, firmware and hardware version numbers, any illegal attempts to access your network, as well as information on all DHCP client PCs currently connected to your network. 
> Current Time: 05/22/2010 02:31:25 am 
> *INTERNET*
> ADSL:  CONNECTED
> Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
> Upload:  1024 Kbps.
> Download:  23860 Kbps.
> WAN IP: .......
> ...


Intech ανταλλαζουμε γραμμες ?  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> [
> *INTERNET*
> ADSL:  CONNECTED
> Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ,αλλά πρέπει να έχεις διαφορετικό ρούτερ από τον αδερφό μου?δεν πρέπει να ειχε έτσι τα στοιχεια.Μάλιστα το μεσημερι έφυγε με 15μερη άδεια,οπότε θα ξαναρθει Αθήνα κατά τις 6-7 Ιούνη,αααααααααααααααααργκ.Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι  :One thumb up: .

----------


## intech

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ,αλλά πρέπει να έχεις διαφορετικό ρούτερ από τον αδερφό μου?δεν πρέπει να ειχε έτσι τα στοιχεια.Μάλιστα το μεσημερι έφυγε με 15μερη άδεια,οπότε θα ξαναρθει Αθήνα κατά τις 6-7 Ιούνη,αααααααααααααααααργκ.Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι .


Νάσε πάντα καλά, νομιζα οτι είχε το άσπρο πενιρλί... σορυ πιρελι.

----------


## aprovleptos

σε linksys ολοι λενε οτι παιζει η on tv.....κανενας ομως δεν λεει τις ρυθμισεις....αν ξερετε κατι κ υπαρχουν καπου στα forum πειτε....ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## intech

> σε linksys ολοι λενε οτι παιζει η on tv.....κανενας ομως δεν λεει τις ρυθμισεις....αν ξερετε κατι κ υπαρχουν καπου στα forum πειτε....ευχαριστω!!!!


Εγώ όμως, έχω διαφορετική γνώμη, αλλά ίσως να κάνω λάθος.

----------


## aprovleptos

εστω τις port gia forward....διαβαζω διαφορα.....20000,20001 σε μενα δεν παιρνει ωρα με τιποτα ο αποκωδικοποιητης....παιζουν μονο τα ψηφιακα....γνωριζεις κατι εσυ???καποιο ρουτερ που εχουν στο forum να δω ρυθμισεις να παιξω παρομοια μπας και....ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## mondeo.jk

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΟΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 10 ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙ ΤΡΙΜΗΝΟ ΕΠΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ 7.ΕΧΩ ΤΟ FRITZ 7140.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΟΥΜΕ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## intech

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΟΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 10 ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙ ΤΡΙΜΗΝΟ ΕΠΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ 7.ΕΧΩ ΤΟ FRITZ 7140.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΟΥΜΕ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


Αμα βάλεις το πιρέλι, τι στατιστικά έχεις?

----------


## mondeo.jk

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΙΡΕΛΙ?ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΣΕ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ?ΕΧΩ 13,5 ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΩ ΠΕΤΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ

----------


## iakoboss7

ναι γιατι θα ειναι σταθερα τα αλλα με χαμηλοτερο snr και χαμηλοτερο snr σιμαινει μεγαλητερη ταχυτητα (και μην γραφεις με CAPS ειναι ενοχλητικο καπως...)

----------


## George_Prix

> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΙΡΕΛΙ?ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΣΕ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ?ΕΧΩ 13,5 ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΩ ΠΕΤΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ


Το χοντρο προβλημα του Pirelli φιλε κου δεν ειναι η ταχυτητα αλλα η σταθεροτητα.  :Wink:

----------


## intech

> Το χοντρο προβλημα του Pirelli φιλε κου δεν ειναι η ταχυτητα αλλα η σταθεροτητα.


Οχι ηταν στο buffer size.
Και αποκαταστάθηκε (εν μέρει).


Off Topic


		2ms Hallo Vettel!!!

----------


## mondeo.jk

ειχα το fritz 7140 ασυρματα και μου εκανε πολλες διακοπες και ειχε και χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα.τωρα εσυρματο το pirelli εχει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.δε βαριεσααι υπαρχουν και χειροτερα.

----------


## trd64

> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΙΡΕΛΙ?ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΣΕ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ?ΕΧΩ 13,5 ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΩ ΠΕΤΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ


Γιατί δεν ξέρουν από άλλα. Μια φορά την εβδομάδα restart και είναι ΟΚ  :Smile:

----------


## frixosb

καλησπέρα κ απο μένα. έκανα κ εγώ δοκιμές με άλλα ρουτερ (νεοσυνδρομητής ΟΝ , νέα σμύρνη). Γνωρίζοντας ότι έχω "άστατη" γραμμή, με διάφορες δοκιμές από το menu της ΟΝ για τα διάφορα settings στo site, το Pirelli αποδείχτηκε πιο σταθερό κ με καλύτερα "κλειδώματα" από ότι ένα speedtouch 585v7 που είχα από Fortthnet. 
Στα πιο "σταθερά" της πάντως με Pirelli κλειδώνω γύρω στα 10Mbps ενώ με το Thomson στα 6,4MBps.

AAAAA και τελικά μου πήρε αρκετός χρόνος για να καταλάβω ότι στα περισσότερα router εκτος Pirelli για να συνδεθείς τελικά πρέπει να δηλώσεις PPoE (?!)

Μάλλον θα μου ζητήσετε κ στατιστικά , τα οποία κ θα παραθέσω μόλις καταφέρω να βρω ένα ήσυχο απόγευμα.

----------


## deliol

Εμένα το μαύρο Pirelli που μου στείλανε κλειδώνει στα 8900-9200 , ενώ το draytek 2710n που είχα πιάνει μέγιστο 12300 (με το δεύτερο προφίλ - interleaved) :

----------


## CLN8

Γεια σας,

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε η σύνδεσή μου στην On (double play), και ενώ με το δικό τους router (το pirelli) έχω ίντερνετ όταν συνδέω το παλιό μου ρούτερ δεν ανάβει καν το φωτάκι ADSL. Το παλιό ρούτερ (που το προτιμώ από αυτό της on) είναι το Netgear Wireless-G 54 (DG834G). Βάζω τις ρυθμίσεις όπως τις λέτε σε αυτό το thread (όσο καταλαβαίνω) αλλά τίποτα. 

Μερικές εικόνες από τις ρυθμίσεις του router:

*Spoiler:*









*Spoiler:*









*Spoiler:*









*Spoiler:*









*Spoiler:*









Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## billybiros

> Γεια σας, Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε η σύνδεσή μου στην On (double play), και ενώ με το δικό τους router (το pirelli) έχω ίντερνετ όταν συνδέω το παλιό μου ρούτερ *δεν ανάβει καν το φωτάκι ADSL*.


To troubleshooting σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι σχετικά απλό. 
Τι θα μπορούσε να συμβαίνει:

1) Δεν έχεις συνδέσει σωστά το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου στο modem (το ελέγχεις).
2) To modem σου είναι τύπου *isdn* (το βλέπεις αν είναι).
3) Το modem σου έχει κολλήσει (κάνεις ένα factory *reset*).
4) To profile σου έχει διαφορετικό *mode* απο αυτό που έχει το modem (δοκιμάζεις ADSL2 ή G.DMT).
5) Aν δεν ισχύουν όλα αυτά τότε φταίει το modem (το πετάς) ή το κρατάς για άλλη χρήση (router, repeater, wireless κοκ).

* έχει επίσης αναφερθεί ότι σε κάποια AR7 modem (Linksys) υπήρξε παρόμοιο θέμα (από δυο χρήστες εδώ στο φόρουμ αν θυμάμαι καλά) κάτι που δεν είναι και τόσο σίγουρο (εκεί δε χάνεις και τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις κι άλλο profile από το myOn ή να κάνεις κι ένα firmware update στο modem).

Εφόσον το Pirelli δουλεύει κανονικά με το ίδιο splitter και με το ίδιο καλώδιο (και το dsl είναι μόνιμα off) δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει κάτι άλλο.

----------


## CLN8

Τελικά το modem ήταν isdn. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## frixosb

λοιπον τελικά κατάφερα κ πήρα κ εγώ κάποιες ενδείξεις από τα μοντεμ:
a)pirelli


b)thomsonv7

----------


## socratis10

παιδες το ρουτερ της ον ειναι κλειδωμενο?

----------


## iakoboss7

οσο δεν φανταζεσαι...

----------


## socratis10

αληθεια τωρα?Οποτε και ον ,αντιο

----------


## socratis10

Μου ηρθε το ρουτερ τους.Τι λαλακια ειναι τουτη ρε αδερφια?Το ρουτερ γραφει πανω τουZXV10 w300 ,τρελη κινεζια
Το linksys wag200g που εχω τωρα θα κανει δουλεια ή παμε για καινουργιο ρουτερ?.

----------


## Koala_

> Το linksys wag200g που εχω τωρα θα κανει δουλεια ή παμε για καινουργιο ρουτερ?.


Θα κάνεις μια χαρά την δουλεία σου. Το χρησιμοποιώ απο την αρχή που συνδέθηκα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Σημ: Δεν έχω τηλεόραση απο την ΟΝ.

----------


## villasg

Μου εστειλαν και εμενααυτη την @@αρια .
Εχω το Netgear DGN 2000 τι ρυθμισεις πρεπει να του κανω για να παιξει οταν με το καλο ενεργοποιηθω ?
ps Δεν εχω παρει TV μονο internet και τηλέφωνια .

----------


## antonis556

VPI / VCI -> 8/35
Encapsulation -> LLC
Protocol -> PPPoE 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## villasg

thanks

user : none ? 
pass : none   ?

----------


## antonis556

Οτι θελεις νομιζω . Αν δεν πιασει βαλε τα default : on/on  :Razz:

----------


## villasg

Ναμαι ξανα εδω ;-)
Λοιπον ενεργοποιηθηκα , ολα καλα με το ZXV10 W300 Και με το δικο μου:
NETGEAR DGN 2000 
on/on
LLC 
8/35 
PPPOE

----------


## Pyravlos

Μου ηρθε και εμενα το κινεζικο..Το δοκιμασα και μου ειναι πιο σταθερο απο το wag200 και κλειδωνει πιο ψηλα!

----------


## trd64

Αφού παρέδωσε το πνεύμα το pirelli πήρα το *NETGEAR DGN 2200* 
Το έσκισα στα torrents και δεν μπουκώνει με τίποτε.
Τελικά συγχρόνισε ελάχιστα πάνω από το pirelli αλλά είναι πολύ σταθερό.

Με τέρμα torrents το VOIP λειτουργεί χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα  :Shocked: 

btw από εχθές που τους ενημέρωσα για το πρόβλημα του συγχρονισμού με το pirelli  (δεν ήξερα ότι έχει χαλάσει)  ακόμα περιμένω να με πάρει τηλ. ο master τεχνικός όπως μου είπαν.

Τελικά αν προσθέσεις και την απαραίτητη αγορά modem (με τις μπούρδες που δίνουν – το δικό μου ήταν και μεταχειρισμένο 3+ χρόνια) η ΟΝ δεν βγαίνει καθόλου μα καθόλου φτηνή. Να το έχουν υπόψιν τους όσοι θέλουν να την επιλέξουν.  :Wink:

----------


## nikpoth

Ρε παιδιά πως ανοίγουμε πόρτες σε αυτό το ρούτερ?Tο κινεζικο.

----------


## trd64

Είναι πιθανό να έχει μπουκώσει το δίκτυο της ΟΝ?
Ενω δεν έχω σημαντικό πρόβλημα αν κάνω restart το modem το απόγευμα συγχρονίζω στα 4-5 ΜΒps Αν το κάνω το βράδυ (δλδ πολύ πρωί) πάω πάντα στα 8191 kbps  :Clap: 

Τι άλλο μπορεί να γίνεται?

Το ίδιο μου έκανε το pirelli το ίδιο κάνει και το DGN2200.

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Τι σχέση έχει το δίκτυο της On με την τιμή του συγχρονισμού;;;;  :Whistle: 

Είναι κλασσικό πρόβλημα crosstalk το οποίο αυξάνεται τις ώρες αιχμής και μειώνεται την νύχτα/πρωί. Αρκετά συχνό φαινόμενο σε περιοχές με χαμηλή ποιότητα χαλκού ή/και με μεγάλη απόσταση από το Dslam.

----------


## trd64

Ευχαριστώ.
Ευτυχώς κάποιος πέρασε οπτικές ίνες έξω από το σπίτι μου  την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα (είχε ειδοποίηση για τα αυτοκίνητα αλλά δεν έγραφε ή δεν πρόσεξα ποιος είναι). 
Ίσως δούμε φως.

----------


## panagiotiC

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω,έχω το ρούτερ της ον το zxv και σκέφτομαι να το αλλάξω και να δοκιμάσω το παλιό που είχα με την forthnet το thompson.Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι ή απλά συνδέω το thompson κανονικά και παίζει;

----------


## Pyravlos

πες μας και τη γνωμη σου για το κινεζικο... και τις διαφορες με το αλλο... Γιατι απλα δε δοκιμαζεις? Φυσιολογικα θα δουλεψει κανονικα

----------


## panagiotiC

> πες μας και τη γνωμη σου για το κινεζικο... και τις διαφορες με το αλλο... Γιατι απλα δε δοκιμαζεις? Φυσιολογικα θα δουλεψει κανονικα


Τίποτα τελικά και με το thompson όπως το κινέζικο,πάλι αυτό έβαλα τελικά.Και όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά με το thompson δεν με άφηνε να κάνω 24αρα την γραμμή.Τελικά μάλλον πρέπει να φταίει η γραμμή.Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι όταν πρωτοσυνδέθηκα στην ον οι σελίδες φόρτωναν μπαμ μπαμ ενώ τώρα δείχνει μάλλον ότι το ρούτερ μπουκώνει και αρκετές φορές οι σελίδες κολλάνε,δηλαδή μπορεί να φορτώσει η μισή σελίδα και μετά από λίγο να φορτώσει και η υπόλοιπη αμέσως.Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι από την nvidia κατεβάζω με 1.5 mb/sec.

----------


## Pyravlos

αυτο στο κανει κατα τη διαρκεια ολης της ημερας? Αν εισαι με γουαιφαι δες λιγο και το σημα σου. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να σου κλεβει καποιος γραμμη? Οταν εχεις ανοιξει μια σελιδα αρκετες φορες συνεχιζει να αργει?

----------


## panagiotiC

> αυτο στο κανει κατα τη διαρκεια ολης της ημερας? Αν εισαι με γουαιφαι δες λιγο και το σημα σου. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να σου κλεβει καποιος γραμμη? Οταν εχεις ανοιξει μια σελιδα αρκετες φορες συνεχιζει να αργει?


Δεν μου το κάνει συνέχεια αλλά κάποιες φορές κολλάνε οι σελίδες και δείχνει σαν να προσπαθεί να φορτώσει γρήγορα αλλά δεν μπορεί.Κάποιες άλλες όμως φορές φορτώνουν γρήγορα.'Οχι δεν είμαι με wifi,τώρα αν μου κλέβει κάποιος δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω πάντως έχω κλειδωμένο το wlan.Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι αυτά:


		                     Downstream	       Upstream	 

SNR Margin:           6.3 	                10.5	     db

Line Attenuation:    16.0 	                  7.5 	     db

Data Rate:            17498 	                1023     kbps

----------


## antonis556

Μια χαρα . Θα σου προτεινα να γυρναγες σε fast path . Ειναι πιθανο να χασεις λιγο συγχρονισμο , αλλα σιγουρα θα εχεις καλυτερο browsing . Επισης εχεις δοκιμασει να βαλεις Google ή ΟΝ Dns ?

----------


## panagiotiC

> Μια χαρα . Θα σου προτεινα να γυρναγες σε fast path . Ειναι πιθανο να χασεις λιγο συγχρονισμο , αλλα σιγουρα θα εχεις καλυτερο browsing . Επισης εχεις δοκιμασει να βαλεις Google ή ΟΝ Dns ?


Φίλε δεν είμαι και πολύ σχετικός με το αντικείμενο.Πως μπορώ να γυρίσω σε fastpath και τι εννοείς με το google και το on dns;

----------


## billybiros

> Δεν μου το κάνει συνέχεια αλλά κάποιες φορές κολλάνε οι σελίδες και δείχνει σαν να προσπαθεί να φορτώσει γρήγορα αλλά δεν μπορεί.Κάποιες άλλες όμως φορές φορτώνουν γρήγορα.'Οχι δεν είμαι με wifi,τώρα αν μου κλέβει κάποιος δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω πάντως έχω κλειδωμένο το wlan


Πιθανόν να χάνεις πακέτα (σε αυτή τη περίπτωση θέλεις 2 και τρεις φορές να κάνεις refresh τη σελίδα για να αρχίσει να φορτώνει).

Οι DNS της On είναι μια χαρά - δεν έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα (όσο τουλάχιστον τους έχω δουλέψει) - επομένως δεν χρειάζεται να πειράξεις κάτι - τους παίρνει αυτόματα.

Ούτε με το fast path θα δεις τρομερή διαφορά στο browsing - αντίθετα το Intreleave είναι πιο σταθερό.

Τέλος αν θες να δεις αν σε κλέβουν - κλείσε τον υπολογιστή και κοίταξε το μεσαίο λαμπάκι στο speedtouch - αν είναι σταθερό τότε δεν μπαίνει κανένας - αν αναβοσβήνει τότε σε κλέβουν.

----------


## panagiotiC

> Πιθανόν να χάνεις πακέτα (σε αυτή τη περίπτωση θέλεις 2 και τρεις φορές να κάνεις refresh τη σελίδα για να αρχίσει να φορτώνει).
> 
> Οι DNS της On είναι μια χαρά - δεν έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα (όσο τουλάχιστον τους έχω δουλέψει) - επομένως δεν χρειάζεται να πειράξεις κάτι - τους παίρνει αυτόματα.
> 
> Ούτε με το fast path θα δεις τρομερή διαφορά στο browsing - αντίθετα το Intreleave είναι πιο σταθερό.
> 
> Τέλος αν θες να δεις αν σε κλέβουν - κλείσε τον υπολογιστή και κοίταξε το μεσαίο λαμπάκι στο speedtouch - αν είναι σταθερό τότε δεν μπαίνει κανένας - αν αναβοσβήνει τότε σε κλέβουν.


Όταν λες το μεσαίο κουμπάκι στο speedtouch ποιο εννοείς;

----------


## billybiros

Δεν είπα πουθενά κουμπάκι  :Razz:  - αλλά λαμπάκι - λυχνία.
Το λαμπάκι του wireless

----------


## panagiotiC

> Δεν είπα πουθενά κουμπάκι  - αλλά λαμπάκι - λυχνία.
> Το λαμπάκι του wireless


Τυπογραφικό λάθος,λαμπάκι ήθελα να πω.  :Razz:  Δεν έχω το πιρέλι,το κινέζικο έχω οπότε να υποθέσω ότι πρέπει να ελέγξω το internet ε;

----------


## hall2001

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι ρε παιδιά έχω ενα thomson speedtouch 780wl απο την vivodi,είπα λοιπόν να το δοκιμάσω στην γραμμη της on που είμαι τώρα, αλλά δεν δεν δέχεται κανένα από τα username και passwoard που του βάζω.

----------


## hall2001

> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι ρε παιδιά έχω ενα thomson speedtouch 780wl απο την vivodi,είπα λοιπόν να το δοκιμάσω στην γραμμη της on που είμαι τώρα, αλλά δεν δεν δέχεται κανένα από τα username και passwoard που του βάζω.


Άκυρο το ερώτημα,το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με τον καταπληκτικό οδηγό του kanenas3http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=261478

----------


## stratigos24

Παιδια καλησπερα. Μια ερωτηση, το oxygen δουλευει με on? Και αν ναι ειναι προτιμοτερο απο το pirelli? Ευχαριστω. Οποιος μπορει ας με βοηθησει.

----------


## andreas.k

παιδια καλησπερα.
εχω να κανω μια ερωτηση...
εχω ενα speedtouch 585 v6 απο παλαιοτερη συνδεση με ΟΤΕ.
αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι συνδρομητης στην on telecom ομωw το router τους (pirelli) δυστυχως αρχισε τα προβληματακια.
το ερωτημα λοιπον ειναι το εξης: μπορω να βαλω το speedtouch πανω στην γραμμη μου και τι ρυθμισεις θα πρεπει να κανω εφοσων λογικα θα εχει τις ρυθμισεις της συνδεσης του ΟΤΕ?
ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για την οποια απαντηση

----------


## Nick2k2

Δεν χρειάζεται καμία ρύθμιση. Θα το βάλεις και θα παίξει κανονικά.

----------


## andreas.k

> Δεν χρειάζεται καμία ρύθμιση. Θα το βάλεις και θα παίξει κανονικά.


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ. ΟΛΑ ΟΚ. :One thumb up:

----------


## socratis10

Παιδια για να δουλεψει το wag200 g στην ον τι πρεπει να κανω?Το εβαλα και δεν δουλευει ενω η κινεζια της ον δουλευει κανονικα.
Ακομα με αυτα τα στοιχεια δεν θα επρεπε να πιανω ακομα περισσοτερο?
		Downstream	Upstream	 

SNR Margin

:
	9.0 	11.6	db

Line Attenuation

:
	8.0 	5.5 	db

Data Rate

:
	18462 	1023 	kbps

----------


## nicolaizen

Γεια σας παιδιά,
Εγώ είμαι καινούργιος στο φορουμ αλλά οχι στην ΟΝ και σιγουρα καινούργιος στα adsl κλπ κόλπα. Πήρα το Netgear DGN2200 και τό έχω και κάθεται αφού δεν ξέρω τι να το κάνω. Βέβαια έστειλα ένα PM σε ένα από τα μέλη του φόρουμ, ζητώντας τα φώτα του, αλλά φοβάμαι οτι τον έπρηξα λάθος τον άνθρωπο και ίσως πρέπει να ανεβάσω ένα θέμα εδώ. Τέλος πάντων μπορεί κάποιος να με "οδηγήσει" στο τι κάνω, πως ρυθμίζω κλπ κλπ,? Καλού κακού έχω κρατήσει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις του pirelli σε ένα txt για να μπορώ να ξέρω διευθύνσεις κλπ. Καμιά βοήθεια ή κάποιο λινκ?
Ευχαριστώ
n :Respekt:

----------


## socratis10

Εγω φιλε εβαλα στο usernmae kai password USER USER αντιστοιχα,και PPOE LLC και δουλεψε μια χαρα,Ολα αυτα σε wag200g.Εφοσον ομως ειναι και αυτο συμβατο ,δεν θα εχεις προβλημα νομιζω.

----------


## Th3Beh0ldeR

Αγόρασα πριν 5 μέρες το DGN2200 της netgear. Με τις ρυθμίσεις παίζει μια χαρά και χωρίς τα ενοχλητικά disconnect σε Voip, torrents games 24/24. Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι συχρονίζω περίπου 400-800 kbs λιγότερο από ότι πριν.

----------


## gchris

Πήρα και εγώ το NETGEAR DGN2200 μιας και όταν συγχρόνιζα πάνω από 8mbps το πιρελι γέμιζε λάθη και έτρωγα disconnect. 

7 μέρες online μέχρι στιγμής και δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως λάθος στα 13mbps (fast path)  :Yahooooo:

----------


## trd64

> Πήρα και εγώ το NETGEAR DGN2200 μιας και όταν συγχρόνιζα πάνω από 8mbps το πιρελι γέμιζε λάθη και έτρωγα disconnect. 
> 
> 7 μέρες online μέχρι στιγμής και δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως λάθος στα 13mbps (fast path)


Έκλεισα 1 μήνα online  χωρίς disconnnnects  :Smile:  Fast pathκαι τέρμα download.. Να είχα και λίγο καλύτερο upload και απροβλημάτιστο voip και θα ήμουν ημίθεος  :Smile: .

To 2200 πρέπει να είναι το καλύτερο modem που έχει κυκλοφορήσει ever (τουλάχιστον το καλύτερο που πήρα και έχω αλλάξει πολλά).

----------


## antreaz

Παιδιά μια βοήθεια.Μου χάλασε το pirelli και επειδή ήμουν απογοητευμένος με την ον έκανα καινούρια σύνδεση forthnet.Το ερώτημα μου είναι το εξής: πώς μπορώ με το thomson της forthnet να συνδεθώ μέσω της τωρινής μου σύνδεσης με την on γιατί η forthnet θα αργήσει να μου ενεργοποιήσει τη γραμμή. Το συνδέω κανονικά πάω setup my router όμως μου ζητάει user/pass που απόσο ξέρω η on δεν παρέχει..
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
(Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν έχει απαντηθεί αλλά είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να διαβάσω 115 σελίδες :P)

----------


## nyannaco

Ο,τι και να βάλεις θα παίξει, γιατί απλά η On το αγνοεί (γι'αυτό δεν σου έδωσε). Βάλε On / On, On / Off, In / Out,  την ομάδα σου και το όνομα της πεθεράς σου, ό,τι σου κάνει κέφι. Μόνο Κώστας / Μητσοτάκης μη βάλεις για να μην καεί  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## hall2001

Μόνο Κώστας / Μητσοτάκης μη βάλεις για να μην καεί  :ROFL:

----------


## antreaz

Χαχαχαχα :ROFL:  Thanks guys :One thumb up:

----------


## djtas

Παιδια γεια σας,

 έχω ένα modem 3com office connect 108 Mbps wl-553.
Ξέρει κανείς αν παίζει με on και τι ρυθμισεις πρέπει να κάνω;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!!

----------


## antonis556

Φυσικα και παιζει ::

VPI/VCI : 8/35
Multiplexing : LLC
Protocol : PPPoE

----------


## djtas

> Φυσικα και παιζει ::
> 
> VPI/VCI : 8/35
> Multiplexing : LLC
> Protocol : PPPoE


Τα έχω κάνει όλα αυτά αλλά μου βγάζει στον διαγνωστικό έλεγχο PPPOE :Arrow Down: 
Μηπως ξέρεις τι άλλο μπορει να φταίει
user και pass βάζω on/on

----------


## yyy

> Τα έχω κάνει όλα αυτά αλλά μου βγάζει στον διαγνωστικό έλεγχο PPPOE
> Μηπως ξέρεις τι άλλο μπορει να φταίει
> user και pass βάζω on/on


Γενικά όλα τα router δουλεύουν με τις ρυθμίσεις που είπε ο antonis556 πιο πάνω. Οι κωδικοί δεν παίζουν κανένα ρόλο. Βάλε και Mitsotakis το ίδιο θα είναι... για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα... μετά  :Onfire:

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

Μήπως το modem σου είναι για ISDN;

----------


## nikpoth

καλησπέρα.γραμμή με καλά στατιστικά(snr 14- atn 22) αλλα πολλές ανεξήγητες αποσυνδέσεις..
πιο router από τα δυο προτείνεται για καλύτερο με την εν λόγο εταιρία?
WIRELESS ROUTER NETGEAR DGN2200-100PES   η   FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7140 ?

----------


## leepavel

φιλαράκια καλησπέρα  δεν θα σας κουράσω πολύ 'ηθελα αν  γνωρείζη κάποιος να μου απαντήση οταν το 
royter  linksys wag 200g δέν  ξεκλαιδώνη  με τι αλλο  τρώπο ΄¨

----------


## Pyravlos

> φιλαράκια καλησπέρα  δεν θα σας κουράσω πολύ 'ηθελα αν  γνωρείζη κάποιος να μου απαντήση οταν το 
> royter  linksys wag 200g δέν  ξεκλαιδώνη  με τι αλλο  τρώπο ΄¨


τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης?

----------


## axl

Παιδια γεια σας,

Ξέρει κανείς αν παίζει με ON αυτο το router 
*Thomson ST780WL* 
εαν ειναι καλο ?
και τι ρυθμισεις πρέπει να κάνω;
Ευχαριστώ !!!

----------


## Pyravlos

VPI/VCI : 8/35
Multiplexing : LLC
Protocol : PPPoE

οι ρυθμισεις ειναι ιδιες για ολα τα ρουτερ , εκτος αν εχεις καποιο κλειδωμενο απο αλλο παροχο. δοκιμασε και πες μας αν λειτουργει σωστα.

----------


## tombras

παιζει το siemens sl2-141

----------


## yyy

Συγνώμη, αλλά αν ο καθένας ρωτάει για το δικό του router, χωρίς να έχει διαβάσει καν την παρούσα σελίδα, δεν κάνουμε τίποτα. Με ένα απλό ψάξιμο μόνο σε αυτό το thread θα βλέπατε πολλές φορές την ίδια απάντηση!

----------


## iakoboss7

απλα απλα ΟΛΑ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ (εκτως αν εχουν τροποποιηθεί σε τετοιο βαθμο απο καποιο isp ωστε να μην παιζουν αλλου)

----------


## ogenikos

Παιδιά έβαλα σε γραμμή της ΟΝ ένα *USR9112* και δεν μπορεί να συγχρονίσει με τίποτε μάλιστα κάνει κάθε 1-2 λεπτά reboot to router, λόγω της κωλογραμμής της ΟΝ.
Εχει κανένας δουλέψει το usr9112 πάνω σε γραμμή ON και του δούλεψε?
Με τί ρυθμίσεις?

----------


## yyy

> Παιδιά έβαλα σε γραμμή της ΟΝ ένα *USR9112* και δεν μπορεί να συγχρονίσει με τίποτε μάλιστα κάνει κάθε 1-2 λεπτά reboot to router, λόγω της κωλογραμμής της ΟΝ.
> Εχει κανένας δουλέψει το usr9112 πάνω σε γραμμή ON και του δούλεψε?
> Με τί ρυθμίσεις?


Με το router που σου έχει δώσει η ΟΝ δουλεύουν όλα καλά; Οι ρυθμίσεις για ΟΝ με ΟΛΑ τα routers είναι οι ίδιες!

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

> Παιδιά έβαλα σε γραμμή της ΟΝ ένα *USR9112* και δεν μπορεί να συγχρονίσει με τίποτε μάλιστα κάνει κάθε 1-2 λεπτά reboot to router, λόγω της κωλογραμμής της ΟΝ.
> Εχει κανένας δουλέψει το usr9112 πάνω σε γραμμή ON και του δούλεψε?
> Με τί ρυθμίσεις?


Μήπως το  USR9112  είναι για ISDN γραμμή;   :Thinking: 

Αν όχι δες τα παρακάτω και αν δεν βγάλεις άκρη πόσταρε τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου.

Αν με το router της on είναι σταθερή η γραμμή σου 2 πραγματα συμβαίνουν

1) Είναι πολυ τσίτα η γραμμή σου και το USR9112 είναι πολυ ευαίσθητο.
2) Το USR9112 είναι παιγμένο.

Προτείνω μέσω του myon ρύθμιση γραμμής για σταθερότητα και βλέπουμε.

----------


## ogenikos

Συγνώμη που άργησα αλλά ήμουν πηγμένος...
To μοντέλο έιναι USR819112 και απο όσο ξέρω πρέπει να είναι PSTN όπως και η γραμμή μου.
Παιδιά τα πράγματα είναι τραγικά, η γραμμή της ΟΝ πρέπει να είναι "γεμισμένο όπλο"
Κανα 2 μήνες πρίν που έβαλα την ΟΝ συνέχισα να χρησιμοποιώ το Fritz Wlan 7050 poy που είχα πρίν μερικά χρόνια με HOL και μετά forthnet με ταχύτητες 18Μb/1Mb αβασάνιστα και VoIP 2 λογαριασμούς.
ΜΕ την ΟΝ το Fritz άρχισε να κάνει άσχετα disconnects/reboots και έπιανα μόνο 512ΚΒ upload και πήγα να το συνδέσω με το pirelli όπου μετά απο λίγο το Fritz "τίναξε τα πέταλλα"
Μετά έβαλα το USR9112 που είχα στο κουτί απο την Forthnet το οποίο δουλεύει μιά χαρα σαν router αλλα όταν πάει η γραμμη να συγχρονίσει το USR9112 κάνει restart και πάλι απο την αρχή.
Τώρα με το pirelli η γραμμή είναι κομμάτια:
               Upstream    Downstream
Noise Margin	11dB/22 dB
Attenuation	7 dB/15 dB
Με Forthnet πχ το Αttenuation ήταν ~19-20-21db τώρα είναι σαφώς μικρότερο, πράγμα που σημαίνει πως το σήμα είναι πολύ πιό δυνατό.
Πάντως έπεσα πάνω σε dslam centillium (το fritz το έδινε) και άκουσα ότι αυτά τα dslam είναι προβληματικά και έχουν ασύμβατα standards.
Παιδιά έχω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια VoIP me to fritz όπως επίσης και DDNS και τώρα που έμεινα με το pirelli αυτές οι λειτουργίες είναι κλειδωμένες...
εάν κάποιος καλός χριστιανός με ακούει ας μου στείλει ένα pm να με βοηθήσει, τι ζητάω ρε παιδιά λίγο VoIP και καμμιά άλλη λειτουργία...

----------


## leon10

Σήμερα λοιπόν δοκίμασα και το baudtec  tw263r4-a2 του ΟΤΕ με πολλή καλά αποτελέσματα  
Δεν έχω κάνη καμία ρύθμιση διότι δεν γνωρίζω απλά έφυγα από τον ΟΤΕ πήγα στην ον έβαλα το δικό της ρουτερ το οποίο συγχρόνιζε σε χαμηλή ταχύτητα 11200  και από περιέργεια έβαλα του ΟΤΕ  και συγχρόνιζε στα 13800 μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω καμία αποσύνδεση και η πλοήγηση στης σελίδες είναι αστραπή η διάφορα με το ρουτερ της ον είναι πολύ μεγάλη εάν γνωρίζει  κανείς τη ρύθμιση χρειάζεται  για να πιο σωστή η δουλειά θα είναι ευπρόσδεκτες

----------


## likosmokeses

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα!

Σήμερα πήρα ένα ταπεινό μόντεμ - ρούτερ για να στήσω ένα μικρό δίκτυο στο σπίτι.
Το εργαλείο είναι αυτό >>  http://www.monoware.gr/index.php?tar...oduct_id=31669

Λοιπόν, δέν περίμενα οτι θα έβγαινε τόσο σταθερό στην γραμμή της on. Κυρίως εντυπωσιάστηκα απο το live stream στο myp2p.
(Το πιρέλι μπούκωνε κάθε τρείς και λίγο, ενώ με το tp-link είναι σα να βλέπω καλωδιακή! Έχει επιλογή quality of service για πολύ σταθερό ίντερνετ.)

Πάντως να ενημερώσω οτι δεν έχω τηλεόραση απο την on - είμαι double play μόνο.

Θα έλεγα οτι είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα επιλογή για κάποιον που δεν θέλει να ξοδέψει πολλά χρήματα για να έχει ίντερνετ της προκοπής.

----------


## gecko

παιζει και το wag120n με PPPOE LLC/VC VPI 8 VCI 35
user/pass οτι να ναι.

----------


## leon10

> Σήμερα λοιπόν δοκίμασα και το baudtec  tw263r4-a2 του ΟΤΕ με πολλή καλά αποτελέσματα  
> Δεν έχω κάνη καμία ρύθμιση διότι δεν γνωρίζω απλά έφυγα από τον ΟΤΕ πήγα στην ον έβαλα το δικό της ρουτερ το οποίο συγχρόνιζε σε χαμηλή ταχύτητα 11200  και από περιέργεια έβαλα του ΟΤΕ  και συγχρόνιζε στα 13800 μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω καμία αποσύνδεση και η πλοήγηση στης σελίδες είναι αστραπή η διάφορα με το ρουτερ της ον είναι πολύ μεγάλη εάν γνωρίζει  κανείς τη ρύθμιση χρειάζεται  για να πιο σωστή η δουλειά θα είναι ευπρόσδεκτες


σημερα δοκιμασα και το philips cga5720n/te
απολυτα συμβατο

----------


## ΠΑΝΟΣ69

Εβαλα και εγω το daudtec για δοκιμη και οντως δουλευει καλυτερα απο το pirelli.Ξερει ομως κανεις, ενω εχω συνδεθει και ασυρματα απο το laptop γιατι δεν εχω ιντερνετ εκει?Πρεπει να κανω καμια ρυθμιση ακομα?Το WLAN στο ρουτερ ειναι αναμμενο,η ασυρματη συνδεση εχει γινει,(γραφει επιτυχεις συνδεση αλλα μονο τοπικα)Τι αλλο θελει ρυθμιση?

----------


## panagiotiC

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι,με το thomson που έχω δεν παίζει το tv box,δεν είναι συμβατό;

----------


## tsioy

Μιας και με ένα search δε το βρήκα στο παρόν θέμα, να προσθέσω ότι το sagem 2404 δουλεύει κανονικά με το internet.

----------


## antonis556

Ολα τα router δουλευουν με την ΟΝ ... Το προβλημα ειναι μονο στο triple play , που 2-3 εκτος του pirelli δουλευουν ...

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μιας και με ένα search δε το βρήκα στο παρόν θέμα, να προσθέσω ότι το sagem 2404 δουλεύει κανονικά με το internet.




Off Topic


		Btw , εχεις δοκιμασει να αλλαξεις profile γραμμης απο το myon ?

----------


## panagiotiC

> Ολα τα router δουλευουν με την ΟΝ ... Το προβλημα ειναι μονο στο triple play , που 2-3 εκτος του pirelli δουλευουν ...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...


Ναι έχω κάνει τα πάντα αλλά αυτό το ρούτερ(zxv) μπουκώνει συνέχεια και κατεβάζω και με χαμηλή ταχύτητα.

----------


## antonis556

> Ναι έχω κάνει τα πάντα αλλά αυτό το ρούτερ(zxv) μπουκώνει συνέχεια και κατεβάζω και με χαμηλή ταχύτητα.


Βαλε το thomson τοτε ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## mellodos

Πάντως το Baudtec (το μικρό του connx) παρόλο που του πέρασα της κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις , δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα.Μπορεί να φταίει που έχω την γραμμή μου fastpath?

----------


## antonis556

> Πάντως το Baudtec (το μικρό του connx) παρόλο που του πέρασα της κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις , δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα.Μπορεί να φταίει που έχω την γραμμή μου fastpath?


Οχι . Ισως δεν εχεις κανει καποια σωστη ρυθμιση ...
Encapsulation : LLC
Protocol : PPPoE       ?

----------


## mellodos

> Οχι . Ισως δεν εχεις κανει καποια σωστη ρυθμιση ...
> Encapsulation : LLC
> Protocol : PPPoE       ?


Αυτά έχω ορίσει.Βασικά δεν το άφησα πάνω απο 5 λεπτά. Λες να θέλει περισσότερο? Το usr 9108 συγχρονίζει στα 40 sec

----------


## jamesh

Γεία σας, ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω το Netgear DGN2200 γιατί έχω διαβάσει καλά σχόλια, αλλά ξέρει κανείς αν δουλεύει εντάξει και η IP TV?Γιατί έχω triple play...

----------


## Seitman

Με IP TV φίλε μου δε θα δουλέψει το 2200. Μόνο με double play θα δουλέψει απροβλημάτιστα.

----------


## jamesh

Ξέρει κανείς ποιά modem-router παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα με την IP TV?

----------


## yyy

> Ξέρει κανείς ποιά modem-router παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα με την IP TV?


Είσαι ακριβώς στο σωστό θέμα που τα λέει όλα αυτά  :Wink:

----------


## Wonderland

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι που μάλλον έχει ήδη απαντηθεί στο μεγάλο thread: για χρήση άλλου router σε double play, το Pirelli παραμένει σε λειτουργία; Πώς γίνονται οι συνδέσεις, με δεδομένο ότι έχουμε VoIP τηλεφωνία; Υπάρχουν router που μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν πλήρως το Pirelli;

----------


## Seitman

Αν έχεις VoIP ή/και IPTV από ΟΝ, δε θα μπορέσεις να βάλεις άλλο router. Για τον απλούστατο λόγο: δε θα σου δώσουν τις ρυθμίσεις.  :Wink:

----------


## Wonderland

> Αν έχεις VoIP ή/και IPTV από ΟΝ, δε θα μπορέσεις να βάλεις άλλο router. Για τον απλούστατο λόγο: δε θα σου δώσουν τις ρυθμίσεις.


Ευχαριστώ Seitman. Την πάτησα. Σβήνοντας το Pirelli, "κλείνει" η τηλεφωνία, άρα είναι 100% VoIP; Έχει ζητήσει κανείς αλλαγή VoIP-PSTN από την on, γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο; Απ' όσο ξέρω, δεν είναι όλοι οι συνδρομητές on σε VoIP.

----------


## Seitman

Αν το τηλέφωνο είναι "κουμπωμένο" επάνω στο router, είναι VoIP. Θα μπορούσες να πάρεις ένα τηλέφωνο στην ΟΝ και να δεις αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να σε "γυρίσουν" σε PSTN

----------


## Wonderland

> Αν το τηλέφωνο είναι "κουμπωμένο" επάνω στο router, είναι VoIP. Θα μπορούσες να πάρεις ένα τηλέφωνο στην ΟΝ και να δεις αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να σε "γυρίσουν" σε PSTN


Ευχαριστώ, θα τους καλέσω. Είναι 2 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές, με τα 2 καλώδια RJ11 να πηγαίνουν στο λευκό Pirelli.

----------


## nothing

ερωτηση : γιατι δεν εχεις κανονικη τηλεφωνια? ειχα την εντυπωση πως η on ουτως η αλλως πρωτα εχεις την κυρια pstn γραμμη και αν θελεις ενεργοποιεις την 2 που ειναι voip...

θυμαμαι λαθος? :Thinking:

----------


## nyannaco

Μια χαρά θυμάσαι.

----------


## Wonderland

> ερωτηση : γιατι δεν εχεις κανονικη τηλεφωνια? ειχα την εντυπωση πως η on ουτως η αλλως πρωτα εχεις την κυρια pstn γραμμη και αν θελεις ενεργοποιεις την 2 που ειναι voip...


Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να ξέρω σίγουρα, οι γνώσεις μου για τις διαφορές VoIP-PSTN είναι ελάχιστες... Η 2η γραμμή όμως είναι εξίσου απαραίτητη με την πρώτη.

----------


## nothing

και αφου το θυμαμαι καλα τοτε πρεπει το τηλεφωνο σου να ειναι κουμπωμενο στο splitter ή σε καποια αλλη πριζα με ενα φιλτρο...

οποτε το pirelli δεν εχει καμια σχεση για την κυρια γραμμη παρα μονο με τη δευτερη κατι που ειναι φυσιολογικο απο τη στιγμη που το κουμπωνεις πανω του οταν το σβηνεις να μην λειτουργει...
και πως να λειτουργησει αφου δεν εχει dsl και internet????  :Thinking: 

αλλα για την *voip γραμμη* αν λειτουργει με αλλο αυτο δε το ξερω αν και απο αυτα που διαβαζω ειναι θεμα καθαρα να τους καταφερεις να σου πουνε καποιες ρυθμισεις (πραγμα λογικα δυσκολο απο αυτα που ειπωθηκαν παραπανω)...

οποτε αν προκειται για αλλο router τοτε μαλλον μαζεψε υπομονη και προσπαθησε να τους πεισεις!

καλη συνεχεια!!  :Smile:

----------


## preator20

Παιδιά είμαι εντελώς άσχετος με το ζήτημα του ADSL...Έχω ΟΝ και αγόρασα ενα router TP-LINK μοντέλο TD-W8951ND

αυτό εδώ http://www.plaisio.gr/Peripherals/Ne...TD-W8951ND.htm

επειδή είναι και 118 σελίδες και δεν γίνεται να τις διαβάσω όλες, ελπίζοντας ότι κάποιος έχει γράψει κάτι, είναι δυνατόν να μου πει κανείς, αν λειτουργεί με την ΟΝ? 

και αν λειτουργεί όντως τι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζονται?

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Seitman

Έχει απαντηθεί άπειρες φορές το ερώτημά σου φίλε μου. Αν πας μέχρι 3-4 σελίδες πίσω, θα δεις ότι έχει απαντηθεί τουλάχιστον 5 φορές.  :One thumb up:

----------


## preator20

Και για τις ρυθμίσεις λένε? κοιτάω τώρα αλλα δεν βρίσκω κάτι συγκεκριμένο...θές να μου στείλεις το ποστ που το λένε?

----------


## Seitman

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1727
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1735
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1745

 :One thumb up:

----------


## preator20

Ναι σαι καλά φίλε μου!

----------


## preator20

το έβαλα και λειτουργεί κανονικά...μόνο μια ακόμα ερώτηση...πώς μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος ότι το ασύρματο είναι κλειστό και δεν τραβάει όλη η γειτονιά? βλέπω ότι το λαμπάκι WLAN είναι σβηστό, αρκεί αυτο?

----------


## Wonderland

> το έβαλα και λειτουργεί κανονικά...μόνο μια ακόμα ερώτηση...πώς μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος ότι το ασύρματο είναι κλειστό και δεν τραβάει όλη η γειτονιά? βλέπω ότι το λαμπάκι WLAN είναι σβηστό, αρκεί αυτο?


Λογικά αρκεί. Καλό είναι να μπεις στο web interface του ρούτερ και να το τσεκάρεις. Αυτό γίνεται συνήθως βάζοντας http://192.168.1.1/ στον browser. Έλεγξε το manual για password κλπ.

----------


## JJX

Αν δεν εχω IPTV  δεν μπορω να βαλω οτι ρουτερακι θελω!?

----------


## antonis556

> Αν δεν εχω IPTV  δεν μπορω να βαλω οτι ρουτερακι θελω!?


Ακριβως  :One thumb up:

----------


## JJX

Θα βαλω ενα cisco 877 - φανταζομαι δεν ειχε κανεις προβλημα, σωστα?!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## boymanos

παιδια θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας.εχω παρει ενα montem linksys wag 200 εδω και πολυ καιρο απο το e-shop.προσπαθω να το συνδεσω στη γραμμη να δω πως δουλευει,αλλα εχω το εξης προβλημα:ειτε με το cd ειτε χειροκινητα,μου ζηταει username kai pasword.βαζω το on,on δεν το παιρνει,βαζω admin,admin,δεν το παιρνει,με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να συνδεθω.τι μπορει να φταιει?

----------


## Seitman

Στο internet ή στο interface του router?

----------


## boymanos

> Στο internet ή στο interface του router?


ουτε στο ενα,ουτε στο αλλο.

----------


## Seitman

Δοκίμασες επαναφορά στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις και ξανά σετάρισμα?

----------


## boymanos

> Δοκίμασες επαναφορά στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις και ξανά σετάρισμα?


οχι,ειναι η πρωτη φορα που το δοκιμαζω απο το κουτι του.

----------


## Seitman

Αν δώσεις 192.168.1.1 στη γραμμή διευθύνσεων του browser και admin για username & password δεν μπαίνεις στο interface?

----------


## boymanos

> Αν δώσεις 192.168.1.1 στη γραμμή διευθύνσεων του browser και admin για username & password δεν μπαίνεις στο interface?


το εδωσα στη γραμμη διευθυνσεων,μου λεει οτι το wag200 απαιτει username & password,του βαζω οn,on αλλα μου το ξαναζηταει,του βαζω admin,admin, αλλα μου το ξαναζηταει.

----------


## Seitman

Από πίσω έχει ένα κουμπάκι reset που πρέπει να το πιέσεις με κάτι αιχμηρό. Κράτα το πατημένο για 10 δευτερόλεπτα να επανέλθει στις εργοστασιακές του ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## boymanos

> Από πίσω έχει ένα κουμπάκι reset που πρέπει να το πιέσεις με κάτι αιχμηρό. Κράτα το πατημένο για 10 δευτερόλεπτα να επανέλθει στις εργοστασιακές του ρυθμίσεις.


ενταξει θα το κανω,ευχαριστω.

----------


## Seitman

Δοκίμασε επίσης και με κενό για username και admin για password για να μπεις στο interface του wag

----------


## boymanos

> Από πίσω έχει ένα κουμπάκι reset που πρέπει να το πιέσεις με κάτι αιχμηρό. Κράτα το πατημένο για 10 δευτερόλεπτα να επανέλθει στις εργοστασιακές του ρυθμίσεις.


τωρα συνδεθηκα,σε ευχαριστω πολυ.επειδη το χρησιμοποιω πρωτη φορα και δεν μπορω να βρω την ταχυτητα που ειμαι συνδεδεμενος,αν ξερεις που μπορω να το βρω,θα ημουν ευγνωμων.

----------


## Seitman

Έχω πολύ καιρό να το χρησιμοποιήσω και δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς... Κάπου θα έχει κάποιο adsl status.

----------


## boymanos

> Έχω πολύ καιρό να το χρησιμοποιήσω και δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς... Κάπου θα έχει κάποιο adsl status.


ενταξει,το βρηκα.σε ευχαριστω για ολα και καλο σου βραδυ.

----------


## AltairProxima

Το wirelees Bautec του ΟΤΕ, ξέρει κανείς αν είναι συμβατό με την On? Από περιέργεια το σύνδεσα όταν αποκαταστάθηκε η τηλεφωνία και παραδόξως συνδέθηκε στο Internet με τους παλιούς κωδικούς. ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει;

----------


## Seitman

Σαν τι να παίξει φίλε μου?

Είναι γνωστό ότι στην ΟΝ δε χρειάζεται συγκεκριμένο user/pass για να συνδεθείς στο internet.  :One thumb up:

----------


## AltairProxima

> Σαν τι να παίξει φίλε μου?
> 
> Είναι γνωστό ότι στην ΟΝ δε χρειάζεται συγκεκριμένο user/pass για να συνδεθείς στο internet.


Τώρα το έμαθα, πριν δε το ήξερα διότι στο τηλ. κέντρο μου λέγανε ιστορίες thnks όπως και να έχει.

----------


## kage

ψαχνω τον οδηγο για το στησιμο σε ip tv.
το θεμα με το ρουτερ ειναι αν υποστηριζουν Multiplexing : LLC ?
οσα υποστηριζουν θα παιζουν και iptv?
εχω ενα vigor 2700 και ενα linksys wag354g και τα 2 εχουν llc

----------


## sdikr

> ψαχνω τον οδηγο για το στησιμο σε ip tv.
> το θεμα με το ρουτερ ειναι αν υποστηριζουν Multiplexing : LLC ?
> οσα υποστηριζουν θα παιζουν και iptv?
> εχω ενα vigor 2700 και ενα linksys wag354g και τα 2 εχουν llc


Θέλει να υποστηρίζει Multiple vc  καθώς  και port mapping (ή vlan)
το vigor το κάνει,  το Linksys όχι

Γράψε λάθος, τα παραπάνω είναι για το connx-tv

----------


## kage

to pirelli μπορει να δουλεψει σαν access point?

----------


## kostasck

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,(είμαι και καινούργιος στο φόρουμ )
μήπως έχει κανείς το linksys x2000 και του δουλεύει σταθερά με On;;
εμένα μου κάνει συχνά αποσυνδέσεις... ενώ το ZTE είναι σταθερό.... :Thinking: 

ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Sakias

Γεια σας απτην ON έχω το Zxv10 w300 είναι καλο αυτο για χρήση ;το θέλω για χρήση απο pc ταυτόχρονα πολλές φορές το ένα ethernet το άλλο wifi  συνδεδεμένα πάνω του με χρήση torrent kanonikh απτά 2 pc να σημειώσω ότι δν έχω iptv  κάποια βοήθεια μην δώσω άσκοπα λεφτά.

----------


## Seitman

Για απλή χρήση, καλά είναι.

----------


## Sakias

Σε ευχαριστώ γιατί με αυτά που διάβασα εδω μέσα πανικοβληθικα σχεδόν κ μ μπήκαν ιδέες να απάνω router.καλημέρα

----------


## vassilis3

Είμαι παλιός συνδρομητής της on - tv και μάλλον τυχερός άτυχος
Ο λόγος είναι ότι πρόλαβα και άλλαξα IP όταν το pirelli ήταν ακόμα ανοιχτο και μπορούσες να αλλάξεις IP
Αποτέλεσμα αυτού είναι να μην μπορεί να κάνει update to firmware του αποδικοποιητή
Η λύση που προτείνη η On είναι να μου κάνει reset defaults κάτι που δεν με βολευει

Θα μπορούσε να δώσω σε κάποιον απο εσάς τον αποδεικοποιείτη ώστε να κάνει Upgrade?
Μένω Κερατσίνι είναι κανείς εδώ κοντά?

----------


## Ammotopos

Το D-LINK DKT-710 BUNDLE DSL-2640B κανει για την on; Εκτος και αν εχετε να μου προτεινεται καποιο αλλο.

Προσωπικα δεν θελω να δωσω πολλα λεφτα γιατι μαλλον θα φυγω απο την ον.

----------


## Seitman

Όλα τα modem-router παίζουν στην ΟΝ. Εκτός αν έχεις triple-play, οπότε πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις το δικό τους.

----------


## Ammotopos

> Όλα τα modem-router παίζουν στην ΟΝ. Εκτός αν έχεις triple-play, οπότε πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις το δικό τους.


Double play εχω, τελικα πηρα το  TP-LINK TD-8961ND, θα πρεπει να κανω κατι στις ρυθμισεις για την on για να μην εχω παρατραγουδα μελλοντικα, η το αφηνω οπως εινσι οτι κατεβασε αυτοματα.

----------


## Z€r0

> Double play εχω, τελικα πηρα το  TP-LINK TD-8961ND, θα πρεπει να κανω κατι στις ρυθμισεις για την on για να μην εχω παρατραγουδα μελλοντικα, η το αφηνω οπως εινσι οτι κατεβασε αυτοματα.


Όχι τα γνωστά, PPPoE, VPI 8, VCI 35 και username/password ότι θές.Εάν δείς ότι συνδέεται και δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με τα "αυτόματα" δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι άλλο νομίζω.Και φυσικά για ασφάλεια καλό θα είναι να κλειδώσεις το ασύρματο σου με WPA2.

----------


## Ammotopos

Εννοειτε οτι ειναι κλειδωμενο το ασυρματο, απλα νομιζα οτι ηθελε και τιποτα αλλο. Σας ευχαιστω για των χρονο σας και της απαντησης.

----------


## talexop

Καλημέρα!
Να ρωτήσω κάτι μήπως και γνωρίζει κανείς....?

Έχω το US Robotics 9108A AnnexB το έκανα μετατροπή σε Annex A μέσω firmware. Αλλά δεν συγχρονίζει την ADSL γραμμή στην ON. Το έχει δουλέψει κάποιος με αυτό το configuration πάνω σε ON?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Seitman

Καλημέρα.
Τι ρυθμίσεις έχεις βάλει για την γραμμή ADSL;

----------


## yyy

@talexop
Το 9107 πάντως δουλεύει μια χαρά. Γενικά, αν δεν έχεις και TV, με όλα τα router θα είσαι ΟΚ. Κάτι θα σου έχει ξεφύγει στις ρυθμίσεις. Δεν τις έχω πρόχειρες, αλλά αν ρίξεις μια γρήγορη ματιά στις προηγούμενες σελίδες, θα τις βρεις εύκολα.  :Wink:

----------


## Z€r0

> Καλημέρα!
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι μήπως και γνωρίζει κανείς....?
> 
> Έχω το US Robotics 9108A AnnexB το έκανα μετατροπή σε Annex A μέσω firmware. Αλλά δεν συγχρονίζει την ADSL γραμμή στην ON. Το έχει δουλέψει κάποιος με αυτό το configuration πάνω σε ON?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


Username/Password ότι να΄ναι, PPPoE LLC, VPI: 8 - VCI: 35

Μετά τσέκαρε modulation: ADSL2+ ή DNS εάν είναι από προηγούμενο πάροχο ρυθμισμένα.

Αλλά μήπως δεν πέτυχε η μετατροπή σε AnnexA;

Λογικά πρέπει να δουλέψει εάν πέτυχε.

Κάνε του και ένα hard reset πριν το ρυθμίσεις ξανά.

----------


## Mageirus

Ότι αφορά το ZXV10 W300 που έρχεται από την ON:

Αν κατεβάσετε το "firmware" από το μηχανάκι, (rom-0) και το ανοίξετε με κανένα HEX Editor, θα αρχίζετε να αγριεύεστε!




> ip igmp proxy 1.sys wandhcpswitch on.w dmt2 db tlb 2b.ip dhcpoption* logserver 10.223.4.64*.ip tcp mss 512..w tsarm txpri off.ip dns sendall on.w dmt2 set largeD 2.w ghs set multi 3 3.w dmt2 set olr 2.w dmt2 set lpr off.w dmt eoc dyingasp off.ip rip activate..ether driver etherppp on.sys admin ONTadmiN.ether driver ackmode off.ether portreverse on.sys stdio 30.sys wdog sw on.sys quick enable.wan adsl rate off. 91.132.4.165.ip dhcpoption wwwserver 10.223.4.53.ip dhcpoption logserver 10.223.4.64.tio


αλήθεια τι κάνει αυτή η IP του log server στο DHCP???
Οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ αρνούνται ότι είναι δικιά τους....προφανώς και δεν είναι internet ip....αλλά τι δουλεία κάνει ένας logserver στο εσωτερικό μου δικτυο?  :Twisted Evil: 


για όσους είναι ΑΚΟΜΑ ρομαντικοί και χρησιμοποιούν τα router της ΟΝ τους αφλιερώνω το παρακάτω video:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrpFw...watch_response

----------


## yyy

Για το πρώτο που λες, αν δεν υπάρχει αυτή η ΙΡ διεύθυνση, δεν πρέπει  να παίζει και κάποιο ρόλο.

Για το δεύτερο, έχει λυθεί εδώ και καιρό. Μπορείς να μπεις στο Πιρέλι και να βάλεις όποιον κωδικό θέλεις για την είσοδο  :Wink:

----------


## Mageirus

το 10.223.4.64 ειναι σε bridge mode με το εσωτερικο τους δίκτυο.
το δεύερο δεν έχει να κάνει με τους κωδικούς....αλλά με τα πακέτα....και μην πάμε σε DOS attacks μιας και είναι παιδικές χαζομάρες, παρόλα αυτά υπάρχουν και είναι κυνδινος για τα ρουτεράκια της ON.

----------


## sdikr

Αν δεν εμπιστεύεσαι τον πάροχο σου καλύτερα να αλλάξεις παρόχο ή να κόψεις το internet

----------


## Mageirus

Ερώτηση: Το forum εδώ δεν έχει να κάνει με τεχνικά θέματα? 
Προτιμάτε να μπαίνει ο κάθε κατατρεγμένος για να κάνει το παράπονο του, κουτσομπολιό?

----------


## sdikr

> Ερώτηση: Το forum εδώ δεν έχει να κάνει με τεχνικά θέματα? 
> Προτιμάτε να μπαίνει ο κάθε κατατρεγμένος για να κάνει το παράπονο του, κουτσομπολιό?


Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός, όπως βλέπεις τα μηνύματα σου εμφανίζονται κανονικά

----------


## Mageirus

Με απαντήσεις του στυλ "κόψε το internet ή άλλαξε provider" δεν πάμε μπροστά. την ON με τα καλά και τα κακά της, την είχα ως πρώτη επιλογή ακόμα και όταν πήγα στο δικο μου σπίτι. 
Δεν μένει όμως να υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρά θέματα ασφάλειας που πρέπει να γνωρίζει ο κάθε καταναλωτής που παρακολουθεί αυτό το νήμα. Άλλωστε  αυτό το νήμα αναφέρεται σε μεταβολή του εξοπλισμού σντί αυτού που έρχεται από την ON. Απορώ γιατί αν είναι όλα τόσσο τέλεια με τον εξοπλισμό που παρέχεται, να έχουν γραφτει 122 σελίδες με προτάσεις για μεταβολή του εξοπλισμού.

Φιλικά, Χάρης.

----------


## gllafas

Καλησπέρα,να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος έχει εμπειρία με το ρουτερ tp-link w8951 και την επιλογή  802.11n στις ρυθμισεις για wireless.Δεν μου δίνεται αυτή η δυνατότητα καθώς αν και το επιλέγω από το μενού δεν μπορώ να το κάνω save.Υπάρχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος η πρέπει να επιλέξω και κάτι άλλο στις ρυθμίσεις?Ευχαριστω

----------


## panblock

Παίδες,

ποιο router προτείνετε, με το οποίο να μπορώ να αλλάξω SNR μέσω του DMT Tool;
Είμαι σε double play. Θέλω κάτι νορμάλ, να ψάξω στο ebay για κανά μεταχειρισμένο. Απλά να μπορώ να παίζω λίγο με το SNR

----------


## Z€r0

> Παίδες,
> 
> ποιο router προτείνετε, με το οποίο να μπορώ να αλλάξω SNR μέσω του DMT Tool;
> Είμαι σε double play. Θέλω κάτι νορμάλ, να ψάξω στο ebay για κανά μεταχειρισμένο. Απλά να μπορώ να παίζω λίγο με το SNR


Η καλύτερη λύση νομίζω είναι το NetGear DGN2200.

Μετά μπορείς να δείς για D-Link DSL-2740B ή TP-LINK TD-W8960N.

Εάν δεν σε νοιάζει το ασύρματο και σου φθάνει μόνο μία lan σύνδεση μπορεί να βρείς και κανένα μεταχειρισμένο Siemens CL-110.

----------


## panblock

Είσαι αρχηγός! Ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση  :Wink:

----------


## tsioy

Αν βρεις από κανένα φίλο το sagem 2404, πάλι καλά θα είσαι... Βέβαια, δεν είναι NetGear DGN2200, αλλά θα κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.

----------


## panblock

Εγώ έλεγα να μπω στο Ebay να βρω κανά μεταχειρισμένο γενικά. Δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα η σύνδεσή μου. Να πειραματιστώ θέλω.
Τα υπόλοιπα NetGear δεν κάνουν για αλλαγή SNR; Υπάρχει πληθώρα ασύρματων NetGear στο Ebay.

----------


## Amanteous

Καλησπέρα. Ένας θειός μου έχει σύνδεση On και δυστυχώς έκανε ζημιά στο ρούτερ και τώρα δεν λειτουργεί. Ενημερώθηκε απο την On πως μπορούν να του δώσουν με 80ευρώ.Υπερβολικό ποσό... και ανέλαβα να του πάρω ενα της αγοράς! Και ψάχνω να δω τι παίζει και εντόπισα κάποια που απο θέμα τιμής μας κάνουν! Απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι συμβατά με την υπηρεσία. Σε ενα ποστ παραπάνω διάβασα πως δεν έχουν προβλήματα τα ρουτερ της αγοράς με την Ον. Έχει υπηρεσία νταμπλ-πλει... 

Σας ευχαριστώ...

Αν έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο το οποίο σας έχει λειτουργήσει και χωρίς προβλήματα ακόμα καλύτερα! (Σημείωση. Ασύρματο να είναι)

----------


## nyannaco

Ολα λειτουργούν στο double play, μην το σκέφτεσαι. Κι αν έχεις κανένα παροπλισμένο, δοκίμασέ το, οιθανότατα δεν θα χρειαστεί να αγοράσεις.

----------


## Amanteous

> Ολα λειτουργούν στο double play, μην το σκέφτεσαι. Κι αν έχεις κανένα παροπλισμένο, δοκίμασέ το, οιθανότατα δεν θα χρειαστεί να αγοράσεις.


Α ωραία ευχαριστώ. Δυστυχώς δεν εχω κάτι στην άκρη για να το δοκιμάσω...

----------


## Seitman

Το παράξενο είναι η άρνηση να σου αλλάξουν τον εξοπλισμό, από τη στιγμή που παραχωρείται με χρησιδάνειο.

Άλλαξαν τα κόζια στην ΟΝ ή πουλάνε τρελίτσα;

----------


## Amanteous

> Το παράξενο είναι η άρνηση να σου αλλάξουν τον εξοπλισμό, από τη στιγμή που παραχωρείται με χρησιδάνειο.
> 
> Άλλαξαν τα κόζια στην ΟΝ ή πουλάνε τρελίτσα;


Θεωρώ πως δεν το αλλάζουν και θέλουν να το χρεώσουν λόγω οτι ήταν σφάλμα χρήστη η ζημιά που έπαθε...  :Wink: 

Αλλά και πάλι 80 ευρώ ρε παιδί μου πολλά...

----------


## Avesael

Στον κουμπάρο μου πριν 1 ακριβώς μήνα του το αντικατέστησαν με άλλο ατελώς, ενώ ο ίδιος ευθυνόταν για το κάψιμο του.
Ίσως άλλαξαν τα κόζια που λέει και ο φίλος πιο πάνω (αναμενόμενο θα έλεγα εγώ).

----------


## Amanteous

> Στον κουμπάρο μου πριν 1 ακριβώς μήνα του το αντικατέστησαν με άλλο ατελώς, ενώ ο ίδιος ευθυνόταν για το κάψιμο του.
> Ίσως άλλαξαν τα κόζια που λέει και ο φίλος πιο πάνω (αναμενόμενο θα έλεγα εγώ).


Ξέρεις κάτι το οτι το έκαψε δεν μπορεί να αποδειχτεί οτι είναι θέμα δικό του ή του δικτύου. Οπότε οταν μιλάς στον εργαζόμενο στο τηλέφωνο μπορεί να σου κάνει την εξυπηρέτηση και να του το πείς οτι έκανες εσυ το λάθος!! Τώρα να σου έχει πέσει κάτω και να έχει σπάσει γ υποδοχή για usb ε εκεί είναι κάπως...δεν θα το δικαιολογήσει η εταιρεία!!  :Wink: 


Τέσπα... πήρα ενα το TD-W8951ND Θα του το δοκιμάσω μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες.

Τι ρυθμίσεις θα πρέπει να του κάνω;

Aυτά που αναφέρουν σε παραπάνω ποστ οι φίλοι μας; Δηλαδή....

"Όχι τα γνωστά, PPPoE, VPI 8, VCI 35 και username/password ότι θές.Εάν δείς ότι συνδέεται και δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με τα "αυτόματα" δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι άλλο νομίζω.Και φυσικά για ασφάλεια καλό θα είναι να κλειδώσεις το ασύρματο σου με WPA2. "

----------


## Seitman

Ναι κάνεις ότι ακριβώς περιγράφεται σε προηγούμενα posts.

----------


## Amanteous

> Ναι κάνεις ότι ακριβώς περιγράφεται σε προηγούμενα posts.


Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------

